# Gossip Girl + Birchbox: The May boxes



## CourtneyB (Apr 11, 2012)

So, I just got the e-mail that May's BB will be partnering with Gossip Girl! Looks like this one is automatically for everyone - no opting or opting out!

The (long) e-mail I got:



> Today we are thrilled to announce that we have partnered with the CW's hit drama series "Gossip Girl" to create a special edition Birchbox for the month of May filled with _Gossip Girl_-inspired glamour!
> 
> Curated by the series' department head for makeup, Amy Tagliamonti, and department head for hair, Jennifer Johnson, the May box will be branded with "Gossip Girl" key art and will contain chic beauty products inspired by Manhattan's poshest social set. The partnership is timed to the show's season finale (scheduled to air May 14, 8/7c on the CW). For "Gossip Girl" fans, season finale clues will also be part of the in-box materials to drive fans to tune-in on May 14th!
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 11, 2012)

For "Gossip Girl" fans, season finale clues will also be part of the in-box materials to drive fans to tune-in on May 14th!

LOL if we even HAVE our boxes by May 14th...




 either way I am excited to see what products they will include 
 



> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I just got the e-mail that May's BB will be partnering with Gossip Girl! Looks like this one is automatically for everyone - no opting or opting out!
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 11, 2012)

omg DEAD. I've loved gossip girl since I read the books when I was like 14-15. SO EXCITED. AND LOOK AT THAT BRAND LIST. Time to reopen my second account lol.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 11, 2012)

Looks like they learned from the TV mess last month. I am happy no one gets an option, so if they dont want it they can trade the box or unsubscribe


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 11, 2012)

That was my first thought too: 'glad I have 2 boxes'
 



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg DEAD. I've loved gossip girl since I read the books when I was like 14-15. SO EXCITED. AND LOOK AT THAT BRAND LIST. Time to reopen my second account lol.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 11, 2012)

Looks like they are keeping it simple so as not to have any one upset/missing out! 

"Existing Birchbox subscribers will be receiving â€œGossip Girlâ€ boxes in May. There is no need to join this list."


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 11, 2012)

where are you seeing the brand list?



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg DEAD. I've loved gossip girl since I read the books when I was like 14-15. SO EXCITED. AND LOOK AT THAT BRAND LIST. Time to reopen my second account lol.


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg DEAD. I've loved gossip girl since I read the books when I was like 14-15. SO EXCITED. AND LOOK AT THAT BRAND LIST. Time to reopen my second account lol.



I must be totally missing this - where is the brand list? I think I'm excited, just because the TV box was so awesome. But, then again, if it's too commercially geared towards Gossip Girl, it could be irritating.


----------



## Kyndal (Apr 11, 2012)

yes! cannot wait for this! wonder if we'll actually get it in time for the finale on the 14th!


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 11, 2012)

I am glad they are giving it to everyone!  I am sure it makes their life easier and they have learned from the TV debacle. I think this box will be fun!  I have been less of a GG fan this season but still love the hair and make-up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyndal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yes! cannot wait for this! wonder if we'll actually get it in time for the finale on the 14th!



I would think no, it seems they want you to watch GG to get hints.


----------



## Kyndal (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I would think no, it seems they want you to watch GG to get hints.



Right. Except for the part that clearly reads: "For "Gossip Girl" fans, season finale clues will also be part of the in-box materials to drive fans to tune-in on May 14th!"

Which makes me wonder if they're going to actually ship early next month to make it for GG!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kyndal (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I would think no, it seems they want you to watch GG to get hints.



The e-mail reads: "For "Gossip Girl" fans, season finale clues will also be part of the in-box materials to drive fans to tune-in on May 14th!"

So hopefully we're getting early shipping next month!


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 11, 2012)

GG is my guilty pleasure....I hate to watch it but I can't look away.  This is really exciting...might have to sign up for a 2nd box for this month.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 11, 2012)

Yuuuup. 

Sorry, MyGlam. lol
 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like they learned from the TV mess last month. I am happy no one gets an option, so if they dont want it they can trade the box or unsubscribe


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 11, 2012)

This is amazing. I LOVE Gossip Girl.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 11, 2012)

Yay!! I need to catch up though, I'm a few episodes behind.


----------



## aftereight (Apr 11, 2012)

I AM SO STOKED OMG BEST NEWS TODAY!


----------



## nicepenguins (Apr 11, 2012)

Yay!!!! So excited! Now if they'll only get us the boxes in time!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## atrid (Apr 11, 2012)

OMG! I'm so excited for this! I love the sponsored boxes and gossip girl.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## motherofall6 (Apr 11, 2012)

i have been on the waiting list for almost a month now, but i just signed up for gossipgirl box and got this message:

Thanks! you've reserved your Gossip Girl box.we'll be in touch shortly.

so i so hope that means i not only get that box for may but that i am now a monthly subscriber


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 11, 2012)

I didn't get the Gossip Girl email on either account today, I only got the water bottle email.


----------



## mishtastic (Apr 11, 2012)

Me either... And I just ordered something from them... I love the sponsored boxes though, so I'm glad we automatically get opted into this one.
 



> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get the Gossip Girl email on either account today, I only got the water bottle email.


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 11, 2012)

Ugh! I didn't get this email!


----------



## HelloLeilani (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me either... And I just ordered something from them... I love the sponsored boxes though, so I'm glad we automatically get opted into this one.



Me too! I feel like they are always better than regular Birchboxes.


----------



## Janine Voegt (Apr 11, 2012)

Only got the mail about the water bottles, too but I'm happy as long as I'll get the box in May  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 11, 2012)

I just re-opened my second account!

For my main account on May it will be my first whole year with Birchbox!

I told myself I would ONLY use my second account when Birchbox teamed up with curators...it didn't take very long  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## akharri785 (Apr 11, 2012)

SO EXCITED for this! Like others have said, I feel like sponsored boxes are almost always better. Even if it's only half of how great the TV box was, I'll be thrilled. I've never watched the show but I know that they have some serious style on there. I got my April box extra early this month and hope it continues with the May GG box. I feel like I spend my life wishing 3/4 of my moths away, waiting for each new BB!


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 11, 2012)

what do you guys think will be in this box?  Bendel's? Laudree Macaroons?


----------



## Kyndal (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what do you guys think will be in this box?  Bendel's? Laudree Macaroons?


LOL! I feel like it would not be complete without a Macaroon as the Lifestyle Extra!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ahkae (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm wondering if I should open up a second account just for this. I used to love watching Gossip Girls.


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 11, 2012)

Y'all are making me more excited about this! I just wish that they would give us a tiny hint about what brands we might see like they did with the TV box.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 11, 2012)

I changed the title and added "The May Boxes" because unlike the Teen Vogue boxes the Gossip Girl boxes are being sent out to EVERYONE so there won't be a need for a second May box thread next month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 11, 2012)

So efficient!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I changed the title and added "The May Boxes" because unlike the Teen Vogue boxes the Gossip Girl boxes are being sent out to EVERYONE so there won't be a need for a second May box thread next month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Coocabarra (Apr 11, 2012)

Excited! I have never seen GG, but sponsored boxes are always pretty sweet!


----------



## TacomaGirl (Apr 11, 2012)

I love Gossip Girl. I would kill to have Blair's wardrobe.


----------



## tameloy (Apr 11, 2012)

I didn't get the email, but it looks like we are all automatically getting one so I'm happy. Very curious to know what will be in these.


----------



## snllama (Apr 11, 2012)

I didn't get the email either! I am beyond excited!!! I already want May to arrive and my April box hasn't even arrived.


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 11, 2012)

So. I'm waiting on my April box, so I can get the last of my points and use them up so I can finally cancel...and along comes this Gossip Girl box. I didn't get the email, so I'm kind of apprehensive, but they do seem to be saying that it's for everyone. One more month...I really hope this doesn't turn out like Teen Vogue.


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 11, 2012)

I know how you feel!!

I haven't received my box and I can't track my number. 

I am so excited for the Gossip Girl Birchbox that I want it to be May already  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't get the email either! I am beyond excited!!! I already want May to arrive and my April box hasn't even arrived.


----------



## Jwls750 (Apr 11, 2012)

I think the TV box was great. Yeah a LOT of confusion, but it was an AMAZING box, most people liked it. So if this is anything like that, they are on the right path!!! &lt;3 Birchbox!


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the TV box was great. Yeah a LOT of confusion, but it was an AMAZING box, most people liked it. So if this is anything like that, they are on the right path!!! &lt;3 Birchbox!



The TV box WAS great...for those who got it. I would have loved it! I even went out and bought the Tarte Lipsurgence and Essie polish because they looked so awesome. Many were asked if they wanted one, told they were getting one, but then ended up without one. I'm glad there's no "opting in" nonsense, and hopefully when they say everyone they mean everyone.


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 11, 2012)

This should be a good box!!! I am hoping at least..


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 11, 2012)

OMG. I am obsessed with Gossip Girl after coming across it on Netflix! Hope it has some amazing stuff in it! Birchbox's partnership boxes have ruled so hard for me so far.


----------



## Ching Chang (Apr 11, 2012)

Eeeek! I got the email this morning! Step aside April's box, I'm already ecstatic about the Gossip Girl one! Perfect for my birthday month!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hopefully we all get our boxes by May 14th, maybe they'll start shipping first week of May? One can only hope~ I think it's time to reopen up my 2nd account-I just hope I don't get a "bad" box since it's been so inactive.


----------



## Ching Chang (Apr 11, 2012)

I found a link from People that mentioned some of the products that we can look forward to inside of the boxes! Since I'm not sure how to make one of those spoiler boxes things, here's the link for those of you who'd like more info!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2012/04/11/birchbox-gossip-girl-team-up-to-offer-show-inspired-goodies/


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 11, 2012)

Quoted from the website:

Products include Diorshow Extase mascara, Dr. Jart+ beauty balm cream and Ojon Volume Advance volumizing shampoo; the box will be available in May, timed to the showâ€™s season finale

wwwoooooooo!


----------



## lunadust (Apr 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love Gossip Girl. I would kill to have Blair's wardrobe.



If only it wasn't so expensive! Hmm maybe they'll stick something in as the "extra"...


----------



## o0jeany0o (Apr 11, 2012)

I love the box's cover slip! So excited for May!! I used to watch Gossip Girl but fell so behind, it just seems like a lot to catch up to.
 



> Originally Posted by *Ching Chang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found a link from People that mentioned some of the products that we can look forward to inside of the boxes! Since I'm not sure how to make one of those spoiler boxes things, here's the link for those of you who'd like more info!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2012/04/11/birchbox-gossip-girl-team-up-to-offer-show-inspired-goodies/


----------



## o0jeany0o (Apr 11, 2012)

Maybe a headband? She's into headbands right?
 



> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> If only it wasn't so expensive! Hmm maybe they'll stick something in as the "extra"...


----------



## LoriAnnLV (Apr 11, 2012)

I didn't get this email on the account linked to my subscription but I got it on my email account linked to my blog and Twitter #birchbloggers


----------



## ladybritt (Apr 11, 2012)

Woooo! I'm so excited for this! I also read the books when I was younger and the show is my guilty pleasure. I can't wait to see what we get! I may have to sign up for a 2nd account....


----------



## JadedBeauty (Apr 11, 2012)

I have never watched this show, but I am getting excited reading everyone's comments about how great it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 12, 2012)

Here is some interesting info I found on BellaSugar

http://www.bellasugar.com/Birchbox-Launching-Gossip-Girl-Box-22619064

Quote: Psst, here's some gossip for you: While several different versions of the box will be sent out depending on subscriber beauty profiles, the Hamptons Beach Party-themed version will feature Color Club's Clambake Coral polish, among many other luxe delights.

People has also quoted 

http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2012/04/11/birchbox-gossip-girl-team-up-to-offer-show-inspired-goodies/

Quote:  Products include Diorshow Extase mascara, Dr. Jart+ beauty balm cream and Ojon Volume Advance volumizing shampoo; the box will be available in May, timed to the showâ€™s season finale


----------



## astokes (Apr 12, 2012)

Here's the pic of the slipcover if you didn't click through the links the other gals posted. : )





Edit: Ooh! I currently use the Dr. Jart + Premium BB Cream and love it! Wouldn't mind getting a small tube for travel!

The Makeup/Hair in the show is pretty classy so I'm excited!


----------



## snllama (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe a headband? She's into headbands right?



haha. Headbands were so Blair in high school. Not anymore.

I just love her sophistication! I wish I could pull off that look every day. Well first of all I wish I could afford to buy the clothes.


----------



## panzerruin (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyndal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL! I feel like it would not be complete without a Macaroon as the Lifestyle Extra!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



OMG, if there was a Macaroon in my BB, I'd be so excited I'd probably wet my pants.

I'm not into GG, but the brand list looks so awesome! And I love that everyone will be getting one.


----------



## BabyMafalda (Apr 12, 2012)

I like it!!!
 



> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's the pic of the slipcover if you didn't click through the links the other gals posted. : )
> 
> ...


----------



## akharri785 (Apr 12, 2012)

This picture literally makes me giddy. 
 



> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's the pic of the slipcover if you didn't click through the links the other gals posted. : )
> 
> ...


----------



## Kyndal (Apr 12, 2012)

I wish you could go to your beauty profile and pick if you're a Blair, Serena, Lilly, Jenny, Vanessa or Lola!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 12, 2012)

When I first started watching Gossip Girl, I really don't like it all, but I'm going to my cousins house over the weekend - I'm taking all her DVDs of the show, and see if I missed something. Its going to be a rainy weekend anyway, so a marathon may not be a bad way to spend the time.

My cousin is a Gossip Girl fanatic, had read all the books and has a secret stash of make up galore (parents do not allow her to own or wear makeup in any way). I'm sure that she is going to ask me why I need her Gossip Girl DVDs - than the Birchbox conversation begins.

She will want me to get her one - so how best do I go about creating a second account? Can I use same addresses, credit card information?

There is no way I can send it to her house -makeup is not existent in the household (except for the secret stash). She going to want make up galore - So what should I be putting the profile preferences as? Mine is more geared to skincare, so a bit unsure.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 12, 2012)

yes to same address and credit card info, just use a different email address  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> She will want me to get her one - so how best do I go about creating a second account? Can I use same addresses, credit card information?
> ...


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 12, 2012)

Also how do points work with two accounts? I assume no reviewing/getting points on the second account? I would think Birchbox would not be okay reviewing for points on both accounts.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 12, 2012)

You can review all the products you get on each account. And I have heard you can also contact BB and they will transfer the points from one account to the other if you need them to. Havent tried it myself since I only have a measly 165 and 50 points on each, but in a few months I will try to combine them to get myself an awesome birthday gift.



> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also how do points work with two accounts? I assume no reviewing/getting points on the second account? I would think Birchbox would not be okay reviewing for points on both accounts.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also how do points work with two accounts? I assume no reviewing/getting points on the second account? I would think Birchbox would not be okay reviewing for points on both accounts.



I reviewed on both of my accounts in March then combined the points. You are paying for the box, so those are your points, imo.


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 12, 2012)

Wow, thanks guys - a second account seems like an excellent deal- one account for me, and one account for bribes and birthday gifts.

I'm going to sign up with the promo link for the Gossip Girls Box to reserve a spot. Though it makes me wonder if people signed up for the subscription waiting list will lose their spots to sign ups through the link for the Gossip Girls Box.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, thanks guys - a second account seems like an excellent deal- one account for me, and one account for bribes and birthday gifts.
> 
> I'm going to sign up with the promo link for the Gossip Girls Box to reserve a spot. Though it makes me wonder if people signed up for the subscription waiting list will lose their spots to sign ups through the link for the Gossip Girls Box.



Since everyone is geting the GG box, I don't think that will be an issue.


----------



## Kyndal (Apr 12, 2012)

also, if you create a second account can't you technically get the 50 referral points too?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyndal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also, if you create a second account can't you technically get the 50 referral points too?



idk if they would award them, but I wouldn't do that.


----------



## Kyndal (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> idk if they would award them, but I wouldn't do that.



LOL. wasn't sure how that worked. I was going to actually be a bit sad if everybody with two or three accounts got referral points for themselves!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 12, 2012)

I dint think to try, but I suppose you could


----------



## CaliMel (Apr 12, 2012)

I still have to catch up on Gossip Girl. I really liked the first season of it. I think it's actually really a good show.

But I have to watch all the rest still. A themed box from it would be pretty awesome! I'm excited for next months box!


----------



## wagz379 (Apr 12, 2012)

Really excited for May! This will be my anniversary box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 12, 2012)

Mine as well!

I couldn't be any happier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really excited for May! This will be my anniversary box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyndal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also, if you create a second account can't you technically get the 50 referral points too?



no you couldn't. When you send a referral link that person gets put on a different waiting list than say the GG waiting list. You may end up getting the invite before GG ships, but most likely not.


----------



## LizzyRose (Apr 12, 2012)

It would be cool if they created a different box for each character! That would be so much fun! I would have to choose Blair, but I really like Serena's style too : )


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 12, 2012)

i'm excited! ;]


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really excited for May! This will be my anniversary box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



May is my anniversary box too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 13, 2012)

May is my birthday month... please let it be good ;] hehe


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Apr 13, 2012)

and which box will you get???
 



> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really excited for May! This will be my anniversary box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wagz379 (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh, I dont know, they always do that special pink one for "anniversary" people (which probably has nothing particularly special in it, but it's pink and labeled "anniversary" regardless. lol)

 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> and which box will you get???


----------



## ladybritt (Apr 13, 2012)

I think I am going to get a 2nd box just to see the different products I could get. I may or may not keep it..hehe


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 13, 2012)

go for it!



> Originally Posted by *ladybritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I am going to get a 2nd box just to see the different products I could get. I may or may not keep it..hehe


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 13, 2012)

Me too! I've cancelled Sindulge and I'm about to cancel MyGlam, so I feel like I can justify it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *ladybritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I am going to get a 2nd box just to see the different products I could get. I may or may not keep it..hehe


----------



## ladybritt (Apr 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too! I've cancelled Sindulge and I'm about to cancel MyGlam, so I feel like I can justify it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I just used my work e mail to sign up! It said they would be contacting me. I signed up on the Gossip Girl page vs the regular BB home page. So I hope that means I'm guaranteed a box (well a 2nd one, lol) in May since it said they would be contacting me soon.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hooray for 2 BBs!! I love getting 2! .(and hopefully next time I get 2 different boxes)


----------



## akharri785 (Apr 13, 2012)

Same here. I just cancelled my other "temporary" account that wasn't so temporary, hahaha. But I love getting two boxes and I REALLY loved getting two TV boxes. I also tend to enjoy sponsored boxes more than regular boxes. Hopefully I cancel my 2nd BB a little more quickly than I did last time. 




 



> Originally Posted by *ladybritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I am going to get a 2nd box just to see the different products I could get. I may or may not keep it..hehe


----------



## goldenmeans (Apr 13, 2012)

I _knew_ there was going to be something going on with Gossip Girl because of all the GG related tweets they were making in the last few weeks! We'll have to keep an eye out for other random designers/ shows/ brands they start raving about in the future.

Can't wait for this one. I like that they're giving it to everybody so that no one misses out on what will surely be some good stuff.


----------



## Captureit02 (Apr 14, 2012)

I can't wait for next I hope it's just as good as the TV one, I bet it will though. I'm thinking of opening a second account just for next month.

Edit: After reading whats gonna be in the box I already put in email hoping I can make a 2nd account to get another box.

Can't wait for this box and I haven't received April yet.


----------



## hollielovespink (Apr 14, 2012)

Signed up for a second account for this one through the GG link, hopefully if I set up my profile completely different I will get two versions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

I LOVE the Dior Extase mascara, I use a coat of that and a coat of the Dior Iconic Extreme. My Sephora consultant called it "mascara wardrobing"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Once I found Dior mascaras I won't buy anything else.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 14, 2012)

I never got an email from them about the Gossip Girl Boxes should I be concerned?


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 14, 2012)

> I never got an email from them about the Gossip Girl Boxes should I be concerned?


 I don't think they sent out an email since all subscribers will be getting to GG box. Unless you gave your email address for a sign-up link, then I don't know if it is an issue.


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never got an email from them about the Gossip Girl Boxes should I be concerned?



I didn't get one either, so I sent a tweet about this, and the reply was that all subscribers would be getting the Gossip Girl box. No email necessary.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't get one either, so I sent a tweet about this, and the reply was that all subscribers would be getting the Gossip Girl box. No email necessary.



My reading of that email was that it was basically a press release sent to bloggers, not a promotional email sent to subscribers.


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> My reading of that email was that it was basically a press release sent to bloggers, not a promotional email sent to subscribers.



Yeah, it was wasn't labeled as the Birchbloggers e-mails, but I'm thinking that's what it was. =)


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 14, 2012)

How do you get on their Bloggers list? I have recently started a Beauty Vlog and would love to be inside on information like this.


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, mine didn't even come from birchbox. It was a press release sent to my Birchblogger email.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm sooo excited for the May Birchboxes!  I have never seen Gossip Girl, but after what I read here, I'm sure there will be some great stuff in our boxes.  I'm going to start watching Gossip Girl now!  I love getting skin care items in my Birchbox, but I have tried a lot since joining 4 months ago, and would love some make-up now.


----------



## aftereight (Apr 14, 2012)

I wonder if the GG boxes will have variety or if they will all contain the same products. The TV boxes were slightly different weren't they?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aftereight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if the GG boxes will have variety or if they will all contain the same products. The TV boxes were slightly different weren't they?



I bet they will have at least a little variation - since everyone is getting them, it seems unlikely that they'd send everyone the exact same box.  Maybe 4 or 5 variations like the Teen Vogue box?


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 14, 2012)

I decided I wanted to get another subscription for May. I sent my email address through the Gossip Girl link a couple of days ago and haven't received anything yet. I hope that's normal.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I bet they will have at least a little variation - since everyone is getting them, it seems unlikely that they'd send everyone the exact same box.  Maybe 4 or 5 variations like the Teen Vogue box?



My guess is that it will have at least ten variations, although I wouldn't be surprised to see twenty or more.  They had a similar curated everyone-gets-one box in July with Cynthia Rowley, and that one had ten variations or so -- and that was when they had about half as many subscribers as they do now.  It seems like they have been increasing the number of box variations as they increase subscribers.  I would not be surprised to find out that the whole reason they can add subscribers is because they are locking down a wider variety of products from the brands.  The scenario I'm envisioning looks a little like this:  Birchbox can get 25k samples from company A, 50k samples from company B, 10k samples from company C, 8k samples of products D1 and D2 from company D, etc.  They can't get 100k samples of any one item, and they might not be able to get more than 25k samples of any one product, but that's okay, because they can get a total of 500-600k samples of a couple dozen products from multiple companies.  Now they get to assemble our boxes, so we end up with Box 1, Box 2, Box 3, etc., with some items appearing in almost every box since that company could provide 75k samples, and other items only appearing in a couple of boxes because that company could only provide 20k.  With every company willing to provide a certain number of samples, they can add a few more box variations as well as another chunk of new subscribers.  At least that's my theory.

Also:  Teen Vogue boxes were aimed at a particular demographic within the Birchbox subscriber base, so they wouldn't really need as many different boxes since not everyone received one.  There were a lot of us who took one look at it and said, "Uh, prom?  I wouldn't even go to my prom when I was in high school, and that was the pre-grunge era.  Opting out *now*."  With the GG box, given the fact that this is going to *all* subscribers, they're probably going to consider the fact that some subscribers are well past retirement age and can't use the same products as their 20-something subscribers even if they wanted to (skin changes radically, kids).  Otherwise, they stand a *huge* chance of alienating a substantial chunk of their subscriber base, and considering the fact that one of the hallmarks of Birchbox is the fact that they have that beauty profile that is supposed to help make sure people get things that are appropriate for them (I know, it doesn't always work, but I have yet to get a product for curly hair, oily skin, or dark skin, so it does work sometimes), it seems like it's a bad idea for them to ditch that plan for even just one month.

Yeesh.  I should just compile all of my theories on sampling subscription boxes somewhere that is not a forum one of these days.  I have a whole separate post about the use of these boxes as targeted advertising and the potential rise of sponsored boxes.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 15, 2012)

How many of you think we should get a second box for May?   And how many of you honestly think we will get our boxes by may 14th (I leave to go home (Im at college) on the 17th -- should I send it there?)


----------



## astokes (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How many of you think we should get a second box for May?   And how many of you honestly think we will get our boxes by may 14th (I leave to go home (Im at college) on the 17th -- should I send it there?)



I'd send it home just to be safe. : )


----------



## NutMeg19 (Apr 15, 2012)

I am excited about this box.  I am not even a fan of GG, but I am a fan of the possible products, haha.

And, can anyone tell me why I cannot subscribe to any new threads (like this one)??  I believe it's a profile setting, but I cannot for the life of me figure it out!!


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 15, 2012)

> I am excited about this box.  I am not even a fan of GG, but I am a fan of the possible products, haha.
> 
> And, can anyone tell me why I cannot subscribe to any new threads (like this one)??  I believe it's a profile setting, but I cannot for the life of me figure it out!!


 It won't let me subscribe to any threads either! I only become subscribed after I comment on the thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek (Apr 15, 2012)

Yep, we know about the issue. It will be fixed next week. 
 



> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It won't let me subscribe to any threads either! I only become subscribed after I comment on the thread


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 15, 2012)

I have noticed some products in the New Products section of the shop that have not been sent out, I am wondering if these will be in the GG May boxes. I know its a little early to start seeing next mnths products on there, but I cant think of another reason they would be there. There are some By Terry products ( a 49.00 lipstick, a foundation and mascara, among others) Also a Dr Jart Beauty Balm, June Jacobs skincare.. were these sent out previously and I just didnt notice?


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have noticed some products in the New Products section of the shop that have not been sent out, I am wondering if these will be in the GG May boxes. I know its a little early to start seeing next mnths products on there, but I cant think of another reason they would be there. There are some By Terry products ( a 49.00 lipstick, a foundation and mascara, among others) Also a Dr Jart Beauty Balm, June Jacobs skincare.. were these sent out previously and I just didnt notice?


I've gotten a June Jacobs product, I'm thinking maybe late last summer. I've also seen the By Terry products in the shop for a couple of months.


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I reviewed on both of my accounts in March then combined the points. You are paying for the box, so those are your points, imo.



How do you combine points on to one account? Do you call or email Birchbox?


----------



## SarahNerd (Apr 15, 2012)

I never seen a single episode of this, but I'm excited to see what a themed box brings!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 15, 2012)

i'm with you! haha i actually subscribed to birchbox after seeing the TV boxes!
 



> Originally Posted by *SarahNerd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never seen a single episode of this, but I'm excited to see what a themed box brings!


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 16, 2012)

it will be cool if it will be like the July 2011 box.  There were not that many different versions, but at the same time everyone got almost all the same stuff. just like 1 to 2 thing different.  This one does look good.  I use to watch GG but I have moved around so much I have just havent been able to keep up.  i think i need to get back to it.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 16, 2012)

The thing that I think I like best about the co-branded boxes is that because they DO receive more publicity, there is a higher likelihood of full-sized items and of a broader range of well-known brands (outside the beauty community) in them. I mean, I'll be blunt, I'd never heard of Zoya before BB (although now it seems that I can't miss seeing them listed in the credits of magazines), but I sure as heck was aware of Essie, ya know?


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> How do you combine points on to one account? Do you call or email Birchbox?



Just email [email protected] and give them the email address of the accounts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 16, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Awesome thanks!


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 17, 2012)

How many different boxes were there the month they had the Cynthia Rowley curated boxes?
 



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Apr 17, 2012)

I can't wait for this!!!


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Apr 17, 2012)

aw I thought the subscriptions feature was fixed. I can only subscribe to the thread if I comment on it.

well as long as I'm commenting, I should say that May will be my first BB since November. December through April I've been subscribed to MyGlam which I've been 60% pleased with. I just happened upon this thread right after watching Gossip Girl today for the first time in ages! I saw how great the TV boxes were so I've canceled MG to reactivate BB.


----------



## hindsighting (Apr 17, 2012)

Signed up for a second account for this!


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 17, 2012)

I had 3 accounts, but canceled one before I knew about the Gossip GIrl boxes.  I might have to sign up for the 3rd account for one more month.


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had 3 accounts, but canceled one before I knew about the Gossip GIrl boxes.  I might have to sign up for the 3rd account for one more month.




I signed up for two more through the Gossip Girl Birchbox link they had going but haven't heard anything yet. I hope they email soon because they will have to get the boxes out before the May 14th finale.


----------



## marybbryant (Apr 17, 2012)

I signed up using my work email address probably over a month ago, as I was going to use it for my neice who doesnt have a credit card.  I just got the email today, so...  I feel kind of gulity not getting it for my neice, but maybe I'll just get her a 3 month gift subscription instead of doing the by the month subscription. 

 



> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I signed up for two more through the Gossip Girl Birchbox link they had going but haven't heard anything yet. I hope they email soon because they will have to get the boxes out before the May 14th finale.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 17, 2012)

Just to let you know I emailed them asking how exact that time will be on the May 14th arrival date and they said the the date is going to be pretty exact (meaning we should get it before) as they are sticking to a stricter shipment schedule. So excited!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 17, 2012)

I CAN'T WAIT!!! (even though i don't watch the show) hehe
 



> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just to let you know I emailed them asking how exact that time will be on the May 14th arrival date and they said the the date is going to be pretty exact (meaning we should get it before) as they are sticking to a stricter shipment schedule. So excited!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How many different boxes were there the month they had the Cynthia Rowley curated boxes?


 If I recall correctly there were 11 boxes total that month.


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 18, 2012)

> Just to let you know I emailed them asking how exact that time will be on the May 14th arrival date and they said the the date is going to be pretty exact (meaning we should get it before) as they are sticking to a stricter shipment schedule. So excited!


 Hopefully that means they are emailing to the new registered people soon since I signed up for another box through the gossip girl &amp; birchbox promotion link!


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hopefully that means they are emailing to the new registered people soon since I signed up for another box through the gossip girl &amp; birchbox promotion link!


 Ya I signed up too, haven't heard anything yet but I assume should be soon if they are planning on getting here by the 14th, means they need to ship by like the 1st


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ya I signed up too, haven't heard anything yet but I assume should be soon if they are planning on getting here by the 14th, means they need to ship by like the 1st


 I am so excited! I love Gossip Girl and I really want my box now. HAHA


----------



## ladybritt (Apr 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ya I signed up too, haven't heard anything yet but I assume should be soon if they are planning on getting here by the 14th, means they need to ship by like the 1st


 I e mailed them from the 2nd e mail address I used because I am paranoid



and got a reply that I will be getting an invite soon. I would post exactly what it said, but it's my work e mail and the site is down for some reason.


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 19, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks for emailing them about it! I'm paranoid too most of the time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 19, 2012)

OMG!! I think I just peed a little. I LOVE GG!! Since the majority of the show is about being rich, I have no doubt the items will be amazing!!

WAY TO GO BB!!!!


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladybritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks! Let us know when you (or anyone reading this) hears anything about getting a email!  I want to get a second box just for next month -- Lol is that bad? I was one of the many who got a bad box this month with the expired be fine samples.


----------



## astokes (Apr 19, 2012)

The Birchbox blog just posted "Mascara Tip from "Gossip Girl" Stylist Amy Tagliamonti."

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/21385497292/mascara-tip-from-gossip-girl-stylist-amy-tagliamonti

So I would assume mascara will be one of the possible items in the box.


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 19, 2012)

I will not get my hopes up. I will not get my hopes up. I will not get my hopes up.


----------



## winkiepup (Apr 19, 2012)

OOOOOOH so excited. I've signed up for a second box. Hoping they'll send out invites soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Apr 19, 2012)

I just got an invite I signed up on March 30th thru their website tho


----------



## AlissaRose (Apr 21, 2012)

Do we think everyone is getting the same box this May? Or will the items vary?


----------



## Wida (Apr 21, 2012)

I'm sure that there will still be variations of the boxes.  Hopefully, they'll be somewhat even in what goes in them though!


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 21, 2012)

There will be box variations, even with the Cynthia Rowel box there were variations (10 if I recall correctly). I'm hoping there won't be 30+ box combinations this month but Birchbox goes back to 15 or less.


----------



## akicowi (Apr 21, 2012)

I agree. Feels like you're missing out on a ton of products to try when everyone is getting that many different things.


----------



## akicowi (Apr 21, 2012)

That being said, I don't actually think they will cut down. Just due to the fact that they have so many subscribers now. It's probably easier to get a few of several samples vs getting a ton of the same samples.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *akicowi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That being said, I don't actually think they will cut down. Just due to the fact that they have so many subscribers now. It's probably easier to get a few of several samples vs getting a ton of the same samples.


 I have that feeling (more companies, fewer samples from each, more box variations) as well, but, on the other hand, this is going to be a very high-profile box that companies are likely going to really, really *want* to be in, so it might be easier to convince them to send larger numbers of samples.  It's kind of like Super Bowl or back-to-school advertising:  Magazines and networks can charge more for ad placements because more people are going to be seeing them.  It might be easier to tell companies that they must pony up a certain larger number of samples in order to get in the boxes so Birchbox doesn't have to deal with as many variations as they did this month.  Birchbox is really going to want to have these boxes be super-spiffy because a lot of people are jumping on board solely because of the association with the show, so I have a feeling they will be solid.

(Having said that, I think I'm going to predict twenty box variations.  More than the Rowley box, fewer than the April box.  I wouldn't be surprised to see more than even in April, though, because I can also see this as Birchbox's way of securing more stuff in the future:  Sure, New Brand, we'll include you in a certain smallish number of _Gossip Girl_ boxes, but then you have to commit to providing us samples for three future months.  Then they would have even more box variations for May because of even more samples to choose from when assembling the boxes since they just secured, say, a dozen new brands for future boxes.  Yeesh, I'm a procurement nerd.  I would *love* to be part of that team!  The contracts could be *fascinating*.)


----------



## MakeupA (Apr 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *marybbryant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had 3 accounts, but canceled one before I knew about the Gossip GIrl boxes.  I might have to sign up for the 3rd account for one more month.


  Yay! I'm on the waiting list for a third box so hopefully I will be able to sign up in time for the special GG Box.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Apr 21, 2012)

Do you think the boxes will be like the Teen Vogue boxes/atleast have a full sized item?

I want to get a second box, but I don't really want to get a second box, to get just samples.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 22, 2012)

I think it's possible there will be at least one full size item in the boxes... hopefully mascara... but it's highly possible there won't be.


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 22, 2012)

That would be freakin awesome if it was a mascara.  That is the one makeup that I am love with.  I am going to dream of having a full size of mascara in my BB now.  hehehe








> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's possible there will be at least one full size item in the boxes... hopefully mascara... but it's highly possible there won't be.


----------



## Linabunnie (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Birchbox blog just posted "Mascara Tip from "Gossip Girl" Stylist Amy Tagliamonti."
> 
> ...


 I read about them giving Dior mascara... So since this is the 2nd time im hearing about it, im thinking its quite possible. Yaaay!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 22, 2012)

I don't know if these are for the GG boxes but Zoya just tweeted this!!



> The oh-so-summery nail polish trio from @Zoya_Nailpolish and @birchbox
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## goldenmeans (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know if these are for the GG boxes but Zoya just tweeted this!!


 It's the blogger collection they were taking submissions for a while back: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/zoya-blogger-collection


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's the blogger collection they were taking submissions for a while back: https://www.birchbox.com/shop/zoya-blogger-collection


 OOOOOOOoO! Excited for them!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh my gosh I want those so bad now. I just used all my points to purchase Zoya polishes from BB. I got 10 polishes and paid absolutely nothing.... Now Zoya is doing to Earth Day polish exchange promotion and I got 14 more. I don't know if I can justify anymore nail polish to hubs this month


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 22, 2012)

They will be on sale at BB shop for $22. I know I wont use the orange one so I dont think I will get this.


----------



## Jwls750 (Apr 22, 2012)

omg, I LOVE those colors. I think I'll have enough BB points to get them for free(or maybe a couple of dollars) that's awesome!!


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 22, 2012)

.... I caved, and now I'm praying that they open subscriptions in time for a 2nd box for May (slowly losing hope though =/ ). I have high hopes for this box, and with the luxury of being able to transfer points... I'll be getting closer to my Clarisonic Mia every month!


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 22, 2012)

If you registered for another box via the Birchbox and Gossip Girl promotion link didn't it say you are guaranteed a box? Also, I wonder if they are shipping early this time since the GG finale is so soon and if all the boxes don't ship until the 10th there is no way we'll get them by the 14th.


----------



## snllama (Apr 22, 2012)

ooh one of the polishes was created by a local blogger! (Capitol Hill Style)

If you havent checked her out she rocks! http://www.caphillstyle.com/


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 23, 2012)

> Oh my gosh I want those so bad now. I just used all my points to purchase Zoya polishes from BB. I got 10 polishes and paid absolutely nothing.... Now Zoya is doing to Earth Day polish exchange promotion and I got 14 more. I don't know if I can justify anymore nail polish to hubs this month


 They're available now! Just got my email and rushed to buy them! And don't feel bad for getting these too...I just bought 18 during their earth day promo and now these  I feel a little better since I had a 20% off code (first month with BB) and also got the Joeur moisture tint.


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 23, 2012)

Just saw some exciting info on BB's tumblr blog!

OMFG! Dior and Ojon Spotted in May's "Gossip Girl" Birchbox





If youâ€™ve been following this blog, you know that weâ€™re big â€œGossip Girlâ€ fans. Beyond our borderline obsession with Serenaâ€™s hair, we also love the showâ€™s high-stepping fashion and beauty looks. Which is why weâ€™re so excited to be teaming up with â€œGossip Girlâ€ for our May Birchbox. We worked with the showâ€™s genius grooming team to pick out glam beauty and lifestyle samples from brands like Ojon, Dior, and stila. And thatâ€™s not allâ€”the boxes are themed according to four very GG-style events, from a glitzy black tie ball to a chi-chi Hamptons beach party. Even if your social calendar (like ours) trends more toward backyard barbecues and supper clubs, we know youâ€™ll L-O-V-E this collection. Weâ€™ll also have plenty of exclusive content, from an interview with â€œGossip Girlâ€ executive producer Stephanie Savage to video tutorials with the showâ€™s grooming team.

*If youâ€™re already Birchbox subscriber, youâ€™re all set but can still refer friends! If youâ€™re not a member, you still have time to join. Go here to sign up.*

_While youâ€™re waiting on your box, catch up on all our Gossip Girl coverage on the Birchbox Blog._

Â© and TM 2012 WBEI


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 23, 2012)

My 2 beauty profiles are completely different now, so heres to hoping for 2 different GG boxes!!


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 23, 2012)

According to THIS BLOG POST, Dior &amp; Ojon are "spotted" in May's Birchbox! So that hope for the Dior Mascara may *NOT* be such a 'wishful thinking' moment anymore! Impatiently awaiting this box. They are _really_ hyping this box up a lot, something in which I've found Birchbox really doesn't do often. I'm excited !


----------



## StillPooh (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I feel a little better since I had a 20% off code (first month with BB)


 Birchbox sent you a 20% off code with your first month? I didn't get one.


----------



## MakeupGalore (Apr 23, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel a little better since I had a 20% off code (first month with BB)
> 
> ...


 Yes, it was on a little card in my box.


----------



## Stdanzy (Apr 23, 2012)

Just got my second subscription email today! I signed up less than a week ago through the GG sign up link!


----------



## ladybritt (Apr 23, 2012)

I hope I get the link to sign up for my second box soon! I really want to get 2 of the GG boxes.


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 23, 2012)

I signed up two emails though the GG link two weeks ago and two other emails through the normal sign up link for birchbox a month ago, and I just received 4 emails to sign up (one from each email account). I only signed up using one email (bringing it up to two birchbox subscriptions - definitely debating  if I should use the other sign up emails .... would a third birchbox subscription be worth it?


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up two emails though the GG link two weeks ago and two other emails through the normal sign up link for birchbox a month ago, and I just received 4 emails to sign up (one from each email account). I only signed up using one email (bringing it up to two birchbox subscriptions - definitely debating  if I should use the other sign up emails .... would a third birchbox subscription be worth it?


 I'm only at one right now, though I'm waiting for an email to increase to two. I'd say just got for two for now and wait to see if you're still happy and if your boxes are different enough. You might find that two is all you need, but if you're still craving for a third in a month or two, then you'll be able to sign up soon enough!


----------



## TracyDobbins (Apr 23, 2012)

Is anybody else's may box showing up on the BB website? 4 products? Maybe it's a fluke or maybe it's actually my box?


----------



## wadedl (Apr 23, 2012)

Mine is showing April but my April Box showed really late. I think people have said that the May box might ship a bit early to coincide with the season finale of Gossip Girl.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 23, 2012)

Mine says May too but the description says something about the mens box?







> May 2012 Gentlemen,
> Weâ€™re kicking things off with a box of goods that will make you look and feel like your best self. We hope the assortment will inspire you to be mindful of the details in all corners of your lifeâ€”to approach both work and play with gusto. Sit up straighter, work harder, and, yes, stay out later, and sip deeper. Put a cherry on it, so to speak.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


----------



## TracyDobbins (Apr 23, 2012)

Yep. That's exactly what my page looks like too!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 23, 2012)

I think they're messing with things, maybe adding items to the mens side or something.. My other account now says I received 2 April boxes and one of them is the "welcome" box I believe that I never received.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 23, 2012)

Well.. I had canceled my 2nd box but now I'll be reopening! Can't pass up the chance to try and get a Dior Mascara!


----------



## Foureaves (Apr 23, 2012)

Yay, I finally got an email to join BB.  Looks like I got in at a good month.  I'm super stoked for this box


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 23, 2012)

My guess the glitch is due to them setting things up for the men's boxes which are shipping tomorrow.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine says May too but the description says something about the mens box?
> 
> ...


 I want all those things. Well here goes to signing up for another account!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 23, 2012)

both of my accounts show April box.. bummer I wanted a sneak peek


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed up two emails though the GG link two weeks ago and two other emails through the normal sign up link for birchbox a month ago, and I just received 4 emails to sign up (one from each email account). I only signed up using one email (bringing it up to two birchbox subscriptions - definitely debating  if I should use the other sign up emails .... would a third birchbox subscription be worth it?


 
So I gave my third email link away for the subscription (my friend used it for her second box but with a different email than her first box) - does anyone want the last link?


----------



## o0jeany0o (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I do!


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I do!


 Sent you a message with the link!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 23, 2012)

My husband is signed up for the Men's BB--I certainly hope he's not getting those items...LOL.  What would he do with mascara or lipstick?  Ha ha.  This may be taking metrosexual a bit too far.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mine says May too but the description says something about the mens box?





I hope that isn't what I am getting in my box because I have received 3 of those 4 items from them already ):


----------



## zoemarie876 (Apr 23, 2012)

Since they want everyone to get their BB before May 14 for the finale, do you think they'll be shipping them out earlier than normal?


----------



## meaganola (Apr 23, 2012)

For those ordering the Zoya Blogger set, if you order from the Zoya website for other things (from here):



> Forward a copy of your *Zoya Blogger Birchbox Trio* proof of purchase (confirmation email showing the purchase) along with your Art of Beauty (Zoya/Qtica) Customer Number (you can create a new account *here*) to *[email protected]*. We will deposit *200  "Love Points"*into your account.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 23, 2012)

I can not wait for this box!


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 23, 2012)

I haven't gotten my second registration email for the Gossip Girl Birchbox yet and I signed up a few weeks ago! 






Also, Birchbox is holding a twitter party in an hour!

http://offerpop.com/birchbox/108979


----------



## Jennabean (Apr 23, 2012)

I haven't received an email either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 23, 2012)

So I sent an email about a week ago to birchbox about when are subscriptions opening up and when boxes will ship. I finally got a reply from them a few minutes ago. I assume it took them a while to reply due to them fielding complaints about the befine products. I already received my subscription to the second birchbox but I throught the information about shipping would be interesting to share.

"Hi Anita,

Thanks for your interest in Birchbox! At the moment, I cannot provide an exact date you'll be able to make the purchase as we are informing the customers on our list on a first come first serve basis. The current wait time is no more than four weeks. We will send you email notification as soon as its your turn to subscribe!

Also, our May boxes will be shipping earlier this month so that they will be received before the Gossip Girl season finale. Please let me know if there is anything else I can help you with!

xo,
Audrey"

Sooooo..........are boxes shipping out this month?!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 23, 2012)

I have to say that I'm kind ofâ€¦  annoyed?  Put off?  I can't quite come up with the right word/phrase, but they're putting out blogposts saying there's still time to sign up, but the signup link goes to the waiting list, and the invitations to come of the waiting list for the month haven't been sent out yet?  I've given referral links to a few friends and coworkers, and they got all excited to see that "Sign up now!" post, but then when they discovered it was not actually a signup page, they got frustrated and might not bother with Birchbox *at all* now because they feel like it's Best Buy or Target on the day after Thanksgiving:  Come shop for these great deals!  Oops, we ran out.  But stick around and buy other more expensive things that weren't what you really wanted!

ETA:  Okay, in light of that blogpost in conjuction with that email to LadyEarth, I'm revising my mood to pissed off.  That post was made *six hours ago* promoting this one specific box that is set to be in subscribers' hands by May 14th, but they're stating that the signup timeframe is *four weeks*?  In other words, the window to sign up was was effectively closed even before this announcement even was made.  Not cool, Birchbox.


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have to say that I'm kind ofâ€¦  annoyed?  Put off?  I can't quite come up with the right word/phrase, but they're putting out blogposts saying there's still time to sign up, but the signup link goes to the waiting list, and the invitations to come of the waiting list for the month haven't been sent out yet?  I've given referral links to a few friends and coworkers, and they got all excited to see that "Sign up now!" post, but then when they discovered it was not actually a signup page, they got frustrated and might not bother with Birchbox *at all* now because they feel like it's Best Buy or Target on the day after Thanksgiving:  Come shop for these great deals!  Oops, we ran out.  But stick around and buy other more expensive things that weren't what you really wanted!
> ...


 I talked to them on the phone today. She said essentially the same thing, but it sounds like if you get in /during/ the month of May, they'll go ahead and send you a Gossip Girl box. As in, let's say I get in on March 15th - they'll then send me a Gossip Girl box. I can't 100% confirm this, but that's what she made it sound like. If anyone confirms this, let us know!


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Apr 24, 2012)

I was just able to sign up with my second account.


----------



## snllama (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eclipsechick08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was just able to sign up with my second account.


 why are you all tempting me! Last time I opened the second account things didnt go so well, but since everybody is getting the GG boxes!

eta: I did it! I resigned up with my second account. Since I already had an inactive account I was able to sign up immediately. I made sure my profile had different answers.


----------



## Bliss (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi everyone. May will be my first BB and Im so excited about the GG collabo that Im trying to get a second subscription already. I hope I am able to get two GG boxes next month. I am such a beauty/cosmetics junkie


----------



## beautybeth (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm a little confused.. I'm a current subscriber, do I need to do anything special to get the Gossip Girl box? Or is it automatically the default box? With the teen vogue you had to choose whether to get it or not. Is the Gossip Girl box like that, or is it just what you get if you are a subscriber? Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 24, 2012)

Every one is getting the GG box next month, so don't worry! I think after March's debacle with the TV box, they're just making it so that everyone will get this box, no opt-in necessary.

Edit: I just went back through my old second account and was able to sign up without getting the email about getting off the GG waiting list. Gah. I don't need two BB, but I totally want them!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *beautybeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm a little confused.. I'm a current subscriber, do I need to do anything special to get the Gossip Girl box? Or is it automatically the default box? With the teen vogue you had to choose whether to get it or not. Is the Gossip Girl box like that, or is it just what you get if you are a subscriber? Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Caryatid (Apr 24, 2012)

I opened a second box.

I do find it kind of amusing that in the "you can get a subscription!" email I get sent out, it had the term "poshest" in it. Forever ruined as an adjective, courtesy of the Pod...


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm slightly concerned now about this early box.....if it ships early, will I be charged early? I don't get paid till Friday, so.....

I imagine they would want everyone to have their boxes way before the finale -maybe mid week of the week before the finale. To make an early arrival, they would have to start shipping next week maybe?

Next week would be great....


----------



## ladybritt (Apr 24, 2012)

You ladies who got another are lucky! I don't really care if I get a second one the same time as my regular box, I just want one lol. I signed up about a week and a half ago, so maybe I'll get an invite sometime in May.


----------



## mishtastic (Apr 24, 2012)

OMG i want that box. I love all those products!



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine says May too but the description says something about the mens box?
> 
> ...


----------



## cclayson (Apr 24, 2012)

Alright I've never watched the show, but so far sponsered boxes are the best! I just signed up for a second account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 24, 2012)

How do you get a second account? I signed up but they put me on the waitlist.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 24, 2012)

I know some people have gotten their invites off the waitlist, and some of us have been able to sign up because we already had a second account that was inactive/cancelled, so we just were able to resubscribe. 



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you get a second account? I signed up but they put me on the waitlist.


----------



## princess2010 (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know some people have gotten their invites off the waitlist, and some of us have been able to sign up because we already had a second account that was inactive/cancelled, so we just were able to resubscribe.


 Ooooh. Thank you very much.


----------



## BabyMafalda (Apr 24, 2012)

Off topic question: Does Anyone know the Tangle Teezer??? What do you think about it?

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Dbeauty&amp;field-keywords=tangle+teezer+


----------



## wadedl (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Off topic question: Does Anyone know the Tangle Teezer??? What do you think about it?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Dbeauty&amp;field-keywords=tangle+teezer+


 I bought one for my daughter because she gets very tangly hair and it works great. I am thinking of buying her a flower pot one.


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 24, 2012)

Please Birchbox, let us both get that box!!!!!!



> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG i want that box. I love all those products!


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 24, 2012)

That would be a sweet box, but I don't think it's a real box since the actual boxes are not in the picture, like they are when the monthly box shows on the box page. Box box box.


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 24, 2012)

> Off topic question: Does Anyone know the Tangle Teezer??? What do you think about it?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Dbeauty&amp;field-keywords=tangle+teezer+


 I love the Tangle Teezer! I actually have 2 of the full size and the purse version, plus I bought the flowerpot one for my niece. My hair is very fine, very long, and prone to fairy knots.


----------



## cjeanette (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love the Tangle Teezer! I actually have 2 of the full size and the purse version, plus I bought the flowerpot one for my niece. My hair is very fine, very long, and prone to fairy knots.


 Hmm, my 3 year old gets a rats nest pretty easy.  I may have to look into this for her.


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 24, 2012)

Surprisingly, my (long, thick &amp; lots of it) hair hasn't been ratty in the last year or so. Still, if it's as great as you guys say it is, I might have to look into it.


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 24, 2012)

I have a question - I bought my mom a 3 month gift subscription and May will be her third month. Will she have a chance to take over the subsciption or will I be able to extend her subscription or does it just stop? Also, she has points from reviewing product and Befine-Gate. When will those go away?


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 24, 2012)

Points expire in 365 days. I think she'll be able to take over her subscription.


----------



## miss6aby (Apr 24, 2012)

I hope the Dior product is not a perfume sample. All this hype better be good right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## snllama (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a question - I bought my mom a 3 month gift subscription and May will be her third month. Will she have a chance to take over the subsciption or will I be able to extend her subscription or does it just stop? Also, she has points from reviewing product and Befine-Gate. When will those go away?


 
I just finished my 6mo gift sub and at the end of the month after I received my last box I got an email asking if I wanted to renew.


----------



## winkiepup (Apr 24, 2012)

Still waiting for an invite.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## internetchick (Apr 24, 2012)

OK, signed up because of Gossip Girl lol. I am back on the Birchbox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 24, 2012)

> I hope the Dior product is not a perfume sample. All this hype better be good right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I THINK I read somewhere that it is their mascara?


----------



## meaganola (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Caryatid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I opened a second box.
> 
> I do find it kind of amusing that in the "you can get a subscription!" email I get sent out, it had the term "*poshest*" in it. *Forever ruined as an adjective*, courtesy of the Pod...


 Heh.  That ship sailed for me with the Spice Girls.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 24, 2012)

I will have 700 points with the May boxes and I am itching to spend them. I am so excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was going to wait until August (my bday) but I just cant!


----------



## AsianGirl (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm convinced that "Sponsored Box" = more money = "full-sized makeup" items.

For example, we got the Tarte LipSurgence with the Teen Vogue box, right? Maybe it's just wishful thinking


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 24, 2012)

I am really hoping they will ship really soon




I can't contain my excitement!


----------



## snllama (Apr 24, 2012)

It'd be awesome if they shipped by the end of next week!


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't actually care when they ship I just want to know what is in my box!



I'm very impatient


----------



## geniabeme (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AsianGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm convinced that "Sponsored Box" = more money = "full-sized makeup" items.
> 
> For example, we got the Tarte LipSurgence with the Teen Vogue box, right? Maybe it's just wishful thinking


 And Essie too!!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 24, 2012)

Is Birchbox using the word "sponsored" in conjunction with this box?  I have only seen them use the word "curated," just like the Cynthia Rowley box.  I think the only full-sized item in that was a Kind bar.  The Vichy box was a sponsored box.  There's definitely a difference between the two concepts, and I think they use the two terms distinctly and separately.  I don't recall BB themselves using "sponsored" in relation to the Teen Vogue box at all.  

I did find reports in a few different places that there will be four themes, and one of the items in [urgh, I can't get the spoiler tag to work!  Let's pretend I didn't put that there, mmkay?].


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 24, 2012)

i know the this month is not over.  But I really cant wait.  I love the sponsored boxes.  No perfume BB please.  I have enough samples to last forever.  i cant give them away fast enough.  hehe


----------



## wadedl (Apr 24, 2012)

I ordered my husband's Birchbox Man and I noticed that it said that the women's boxes will be shipping by the 10th.

"After the first shipment, monthly Birchboxes are on a magazine schedule â€” women's ship by the 10th day of each month and men's ship by the 25th. If you have a monthly subscription, you donâ€™t need to re-subscribe every month: itâ€™s automatically renewed, so you wonâ€™t risk missing a box."


----------



## BabyMafalda (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I bought one for my daughter because she gets very tangly hair and it works great. I am thinking of buying her a flower pot one.


 Thank you, Wadedl!!! The flower pot Tangle Teezer is adorable!!!



> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love the Tangle Teezer! I actually have 2 of the full size and the purse version, plus I bought the flowerpot one for my niece. My hair is very fine, very long, and prone to fairy knots.


 Thank you, Auntboo!!! Is the purse version this one? :  http://www.amazon.com/Tangle-Teezer-Compact-Styler-Brush/dp/B0045U2Z72/ref=sr_1_6?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1335302257&amp;sr=1-6
Are they smaller that the regular ones? http://www.amazon.com/Tangle-Teezer-O-HH-010210-Original-Pink/dp/B00264NW7G/ref=sr_1_1?s=beauty&amp;ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1335320985&amp;sr=1-1

Thank you!!


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 24, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep, those are the ones. The compact one is about 2/3 the size of the regular one and has the protective cover to keep the tips from getting smashed in your purse.


----------



## BabyMafalda (Apr 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep, those are the ones. The compact one is about 2/3 the size of the regular one and has the protective cover to keep the tips from getting smashed in your purse.


 Thank you very much!!! I am going to try them!!


----------



## miss6aby (Apr 25, 2012)

> Is Birchbox using the word "sponsored" in conjunction with this box?  I have only seen them use the word "curated," just like the Cynthia Rowley box.  I think the only full-sized item in that was a Kind bar.  The Vichy box was a sponsored box.  There's definitely a difference between the two concepts, and I think they use the two terms distinctly and separately.  I don't recall BB themselves using "sponsored" in relation to the Teen Vogue box at all.
> 
> I did find reports in a few different places that there will be four themes, and one of the items in [urgh, I can't get the spoiler tag to work!  Let's pretend I didn't put that there, mmkay?].


 Yeah I think it's just "curated by ...." boxes


----------



## strawberrybrite (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine says May too but the description says something about the mens box?
> 
> ...


 

*I don't think they would send those products to a man! I hope not anyways!*


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 25, 2012)

I hope I get my 2nd subscription...am itching to get another GG box. I had to wait close to 2 months before I got my first sub invite... which made April and the Befine fiasco my first box.


----------



## winkiepup (Apr 25, 2012)

Were the Teen Vogue boxes sponsored or curated?



> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah I think it's just "curated by ...." boxes


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Were the Teen Vogue boxes sponsored or curated?
> 
> ...


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is Birchbox using the word "sponsored" in conjunction with this box?  I have only seen them use the word "curated," just like the Cynthia Rowley box.  I think the only full-sized item in that was a Kind bar.  The Vichy box was a sponsored box.  There's definitely a difference between the two concepts, and I think they use the two terms distinctly and separately.  I don't recall BB themselves using "sponsored" in relation to the Teen Vogue box at all.
> 
> I did find reports in a few different places that there will be four themes, and one of the items in [urgh, I can't get the spoiler tag to work!  Let's pretend I didn't put that there, mmkay?].


 Definitely agree, but with paired with the amount of advertising that is going out to all birchbox women (and the select few men), its a HUGE advertisement deal. Plus they're adding some kind of spoiler (hype? Idk what to call it), in the boxes for the season finale... which may have made avid viewers sign up just for this box. This could very well REALLY boost their ratings. With a ton of advertising, I believe will come a lot of extra money for BB to use on this box. Gossip Girl is based on girls on the Upper East Side, a known _very _wealthy area. I hope I'm not reading in to this too much, but everything about GG is luxurious and expensive. Pair that with the money that the CW and GG has to be giving BB for advertising their finale, I'm keeping my hopes up high. Even if there isnt a full size product I wont be bummed (remember we pay for samples!) , but a deluxe size Nars, Chanel, Ojon, etc would be devine!

And Teen Vogue was curated, and I received 2 full size products totally about $32 without the other 3 samples! (Tarte Lipsurgence, Essie Polish)


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 25, 2012)

I have a question, hopefully someone can help me.

I have 2 accounts, I used the points from my first account to get a 6 month "gift" for my second account (which I have had since March). My email address from my first account just got an email saying that my welcome box is on the way which I am assuming for some reason it is for my second account. Is this going to stop me from getting a box in May? Will I still get the GG box on both accounts? I am so confused why I am getting a welcome box when I have had the second account that the "gift" is on for 2 months now.


----------



## gypsiemagic (Apr 25, 2012)

to add flames to the fire ( i think is how it goes...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Diorshow New Look Mascara is a 100pt perk on Sephora.

I have seen this before with certain samples, showing up in bb's and being 100pt perks at around the same time. So Dior made the samples, may be 

in our Gossip Girl boxes.


----------



## tameloy (Apr 25, 2012)

I saw that today and thought the same thing!! *Fingers crossed*



> Originally Posted by *gypsiemagic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> to add flames to the fire ( i think is how it goes...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Diorshow New Look Mascara is a 100pt perk on Sephora.
> 
> ...


----------



## HopieBopie (Apr 25, 2012)

I've tried to watch Gossip Girl before, but never caught on

I guess i'll have to try it again!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HopieBopie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've tried to watch Gossip Girl before, but never caught on
> 
> I guess i'll have to try it again!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The adult side of me tells me to stop but the tween side of me gets giddy every time I see it on! LOL


----------



## amberlamps (Apr 25, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *HopieBopie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've tried to watch Gossip Girl before, but never caught on
> 
> ...


 Ditto. Too bad Gossip Girl is not the only show I watch that this applies to.


----------



## icecreamofwheat (Apr 25, 2012)

Could someone tell me when BB usually charges your account?

I was charged on the 23rd and am wondering if that's for the May box, or there was a mix-up and it was for the April box? I reactivated my BB account on the 20th after getting confirmation from a CS rep that a if I reactivated it then, I wouldn't receive an April box. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 25, 2012)

Ditto, they're my guilty pleasure!! My husband thinks Blair is hot so he doesn't mind LOL



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ditto. Too bad Gossip Girl is not the only show I watch that this applies to.


 They typically charge on the 1st.



> Originally Posted by *icecreamofwheat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could someone tell me when BB usually charges your account?
> 
> I was charged on the 23rd and am wondering if that's for the May box, or there was a mix-up and it was for the April box? I reactivated my BB account on the 20th after getting confirmation from a CS rep that a if I reactivated it then, I wouldn't receive an April box. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Apr 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditto, they're my guilty pleasure!! My husband thinks Blair is hot so he doesn't mind LOL
> 
> They typically charge on the 1st.


 My understanding is that they charge on the 1st after your first month but immediately when you sign up/reactivate.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 25, 2012)

They charged you for the May box. Like meaganola said, they charge you immediately as soon as you sign up or reactivate your account. So the mext time you get charged will be June 1st. 



> Originally Posted by *icecreamofwheat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could someone tell me when BB usually charges your account?
> 
> I was charged on the 23rd and am wondering if that's for the May box, or there was a mix-up and it was for the April box? I reactivated my BB account on the 20th after getting confirmation from a CS rep that a if I reactivated it then, I wouldn't receive an April box. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks!  I ordered this set and just emailed for the 200 pts.  My Zoya points are starting to build.  Woohoo. 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For those ordering the Zoya Blogger set, if you order from the Zoya website for other things (from here):

     Quote:

Forward a copy of your *Zoya Blogger Birchbox Trio* proof of purchase (confirmation email showing the purchase) along with your Art of Beauty (Zoya/Qtica) Customer Number (you can create a new account *here*) to *[email protected]*. We will deposit *200  "Love Points"*into your account.


----------



## Sept Mbabe (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks!  I ordered this set and just emailed for the 200 pts.  YaY, Zoya!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For those ordering the Zoya Blogger set, if you order from the Zoya website for other things (from here):

     Quote:

Forward a copy of your *Zoya Blogger Birchbox Trio* proof of purchase (confirmation email showing the purchase) along with your Art of Beauty (Zoya/Qtica) Customer Number (you can create a new account *here*) to *[email protected]*. We will deposit *200  "Love Points"*into your account.


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Apparently Birchbox sent me another sign up link today (guess I signed my email up more than once?) -anybody want it?


----------



## goldenmeans (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently Birchbox sent me another sign up link today (guess I signed my email up more than once?) -anybody want it?


 I'd love another box! Thanks!


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love another box! Thanks!


 
Sent you a message!


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 26, 2012)

If anyone else gets a sign-up link please let me know! I've been waiting a few weeks for my second account. Thanks ladies, you rule!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 26, 2012)

So, are we going to be able to see the boxes before they ship like April? This is my second month and I noticed (way before mine even shipped) that April's thread had a list of the contents of the different boxes.


----------



## Gayle Ray (Apr 26, 2012)

Murflegirl, Hi I have a link for an extra Birchbox.  I actually already have 2 BB accounts, so its yours if you want it.  How do I send it to you?


----------



## Antidentite (Apr 26, 2012)

I would also love a link to sign up if anyone else has one they aren't going to use!


----------



## winkiepup (Apr 26, 2012)

If anyone's got a spare sign-up link, please let me know! I've been waiting for nearly a month with no news.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ahkae (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi, I have an extra link. Let me know if you want it by messaging me.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I already gave it away.


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Apr 26, 2012)

I can't wait to get this box!


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Apr 26, 2012)

I received my sign up link today.   I entered my email address as soon as they announced the Gossip Girl box, then several days later, my sister-in-law sent me her referral link and (not thinking, of course) I entered the same email address to get on the wait list so she could get her referral points.  Now I'm wondering if I messed up and she won't get them????  Any thoughts?  My sign up email that I received today didn't say anything about her referral.  Oops!  I really wanted to get those points for her.  






On the brighter side, I did help her get the 100 BeFine points because she wasn't aware that the product was expired.  



  And I told her about Jouer samples &amp; Mario Badescu samples &amp; the Julep penny box.....so she received them thanks to me stalking Makeup Talk!


----------



## miss6aby (Apr 27, 2012)

Please PM if anyone has an extra referral link! Id like to sign my little sister up. She is a super fan. None of us has gotten the link sent to us yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks Ladies.


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Please PM if anyone has an extra referral link! Id like to sign my little sister up. She is a super fan. None of us has gotten the link sent to us yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks Ladies.


 If I get an extra one because of signing up through my sister-in-law, I'd be glad to pass it on to you!  I'll check back with you if I happen to get another.


----------



## miss6aby (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittygirl4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> If I get an extra one because of signing up through my sister-in-law, I'd be glad to pass it on to you!  I'll check back with you if I happen to get another.


 You're so sweet Kittygirl4! Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## astokes (Apr 27, 2012)

It's not necessary to use the referral link. My sister and mom didn't use my link. I just emailed Birchbox and told them I was the one who referred them and gave Birchbox their e-mail addresses.

: )

So, all she has to do is email Birchbox and tell them she referred you.



> Originally Posted by *Kittygirl4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my sign up link today.   I entered my email address as soon as they announced the Gossip Girl box, then several days later, my sister-in-law sent me her referral link and (not thinking, of course) I entered the same email address to get on the wait list so she could get her referral points.  Now I'm wondering if I messed up and she won't get them????  Any thoughts?  My sign up email that I received today didn't say anything about her referral.  Oops!  I really wanted to get those points for her.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not necessary to use the referral link. My sister and mom didn't use my link. I just emailed Birchbox and told them I was the one who referred them and gave Birchbox their e-mail addresses.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for letting me know!  That's great!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a link for an invite if anyone would like it pm me, it expires on Saturday at Noon. Link has been claimed


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 27, 2012)

i'm still waiting for my 2nd box link.


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i'm still waiting for my 2nd box link.


 me too it's getting kinda close


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Apr 27, 2012)

I know it has nothing to do with birchbox, but those of you who watch GG, don't you think that Serena and Lilly are totally mean in the couple last episodes? I feel like punching Serena in the face lately!!


----------



## Jessica Betts (Apr 27, 2012)

Does anyone have a spare invite link???? My sister loves the show and her Birthday is in May and i'd love to surprise her by getting her the May Birchbox! Could you PM me if you have one?


----------



## internetchick (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jessica Betts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone have a spare invite link???? My sister loves the show and her Birthday is in May and i'd love to surprise her by getting her the May Birchbox! Could you PM me if you have one?


 
https://www.birchbox.com?raf=z6043


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have been saving up my points &amp; in May I will also be graduating from college.

I want to give myself a gift &amp; will be cashing in all my points.

Which one do you gals recommend on getting:

Laura Geller Baked 'n' Blush in Apricot Berry or theBalm blush in Cabana Boy?

Thank you girls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlwithclass (Apr 27, 2012)

I have high hopes for this BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I decided to reactive my subscription for this one because it sounds like it will be good! *crossing fingers*


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Apr 27, 2012)

I'll jump on the hopeful bandwagon for a pm if anyone has any extra invites for a May Birchbox.  My and my Canadian buddy are ironing out the details on our swap, Canadian beauty boxes in exchange for American ones and she needs a good link that is usable soon.  I'm thinking like the rest of you that this collaboration is going to be amazing and I really want her to be able to get a May box.  This community rocks!


----------



## Rafaela (Apr 27, 2012)

I found an article in OK magazine about this month's bag. " Beauty junkies, listen up! There's a fun offering coming from beauty retail site birchbox.com! sign up by april 30 to get uber-cool monthly samplings of beauty loot, and for May you get a Gossip Girl inspired  birchbox full of glam products put togehter by GG makeup guru Amy Tagliamonti  and hair diva Jennifer Johnson. What's in it? It's a secret-but OK! snagged an exclusive peek at these goodies!".

And there is a picture with a Stilla sparkle waterproof liquid eyeliner and Kerastase Cristaliste Lumiere Liquide.


----------



## mega789 (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Rafaela* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found an article in OK magazine about this month's bag. " Beauty junkies, listen up! There's a fun offering coming from beauty retail site birchbox.com! sign up by april 30 to get uber-cool monthly samplings of beauty loot, and for May you get a Gossip Girl inspired  birchbox full of glam products put togehter by GG makeup guru Amy Tagliamonti  and hair diva Jennifer Johnson. What's in it? It's a secret-but OK! snagged an exclusive peek at these goodies!".
> 
> And there is a picture with a Stilla sparkle waterproof liquid eyeliner and Kerastase Cristaliste Lumiere Liquide.


 OMG I so want the Kerastase Cristaliste! I better update my profile to spending money on hair stuff.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Apr 27, 2012)

I hope I get one without any hair oils!  I like them, but I already have samples of Kerastase and Ojon to use as well as a big bottle of Redken argan oil...I'm hair serum-d out!


----------



## miss6aby (Apr 27, 2012)

Diorshow Extase Mascara
Dr. Jart+ Beauty Balm Cream
Ojon Volume Advance Volumizing Shampoo

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner 

Kerastase Cristaliste Lumiere Liquide
Ok so from everyone's research so far. This is the list we believe are in the boxes. Also I remember someone mentioning that it will be 4 different character type boxes? Yarg! So exciting...You ladies are detectives!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Not characters.  What I've heard is that the themes are places, and there will be four themes, although I would not be surprised to find out that there are multiple boxes within those themes.  And in the Hamptons Beach Party box, there will be a Color Club nail polish in Clambake Coral.  That's the only specific theme/product pairing I've found (and, of course, it's not anything I'm interested in.  Sad panda).


----------



## miss6aby (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snllama (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snllama (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been saving up my points &amp; in May I will also be graduating from college.
> 
> ...


 I know a lot of people have found thebalm products on sale at tj maxx. So you may want to look there first. None of mine ever have thebalm products. So I ended up paying full price for my Mary Lou-Manizer. And I LOVE it. Absolutely love!

Both colors are pretty.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You gotta take the trip up to suburban MD, our tj maxx and marshall's ALWAYS have thebalm.


----------



## StillPooh (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> You gotta take the trip up to suburban MD, our tj maxx and marshall's ALWAYS have thebalm.


 Yep, I saw kits with Mary Lou-manizer *and* Betty Lou-manizer just yesterday! No joy on what I really want, though (the Meet Matt(e) eye shadow palette).


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I saw kits with Mary Lou-manizer *and* Betty Lou-manizer just yesterday! No joy on what I really want, though (the Meet Matt(e) eye shadow palette).


 Are you shopping at my tj maxx? lol. I saw those a few days ago too!


----------



## snllama (Apr 28, 2012)

which tjmaxx? The closest to me is Chevy or I think there is one at Pentagon, so there is never anything good at those.


----------



## goldenmeans (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not characters.  What I've heard is that the themes are places, and there will be four themes, although I would not be surprised to find out that there are multiple boxes within those themes.  And in the Hamptons Beach Party box, there will be a Color Club nail polish in Clambake Coral.  That's the only specific theme/product pairing I've found (and, of course, it's not anything I'm interested in.  Sad panda).
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> which tjmaxx? The closest to me is Chevy or I think there is one at Pentagon, so there is never anything good at those.


 Rockville, I think is what it woud be called...it's by twinbrook metro, and about 3 blocks from my job haha.


----------



## StillPooh (Apr 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Are you shopping at my tj maxx? lol. I saw those a few days ago too!


 I was in Annapolis. But I've seen them in others, as well. Also in Marshalls and Home Goods (which are all part of the same chain).


----------



## calexxia (Apr 29, 2012)

Slightly OT, but....

Seein' as Marshalls and TJ Maxx are the same chain, it's odd how I only ever find INTERESTING beauty stuff at TJ Maxx. I find Color Club at Ross all the time (and elf and some brands I don't care for), but Marshalls never seems to have good beauty stuff out here anyway.


----------



## Lilith McKee (Apr 29, 2012)

Off topic but I decided to go to the new Nordstroms Rack that opened up here in Connecticut this weekend and saw this display with awesome beauty stuffs!  I bought myself a UD book of shadows for 28 bucks.  I am thinking of going back, they had these huge lovely stila shadow palettes for less then half price.  Man I love outlet stores


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm going to check out my nordstrom rack too now.. hehe thanks!



> Originally Posted by *Lilith McKee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Off topic but I decided to go to the new Nordstroms Rack that opened up here in Connecticut this weekend and saw this display with awesome beauty stuffs!  I bought myself a UD book of shadows for 28 bucks.  I am thinking of going back, they had these huge lovely stila shadow palettes for less then half price.  Man I love outlet stores


----------



## thr33things (Apr 29, 2012)

I won't be surprised if boxes start shipping tomorrow.


----------



## aftereight (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lilith McKee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Off topic but I decided to go to the new Nordstroms Rack that opened up here in Connecticut this weekend and saw this display with awesome beauty stuffs!  I bought myself a UD book of shadows for 28 bucks.  I am thinking of going back, they had these huge lovely stila shadow palettes for less then half price.  Man I love outlet stores


 Ahh what! Where in CT?


----------



## StillPooh (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lilith McKee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Off topic but I decided to go to the new Nordstroms Rack that opened up here in Connecticut this weekend and saw this display with awesome beauty stuffs!  I bought myself a UD book of shadows for 28 bucks.  I am thinking of going back, they had these huge lovely stila shadow palettes for less then half price.  Man I love outlet stores







 I wanna go (to the one in Annapolis) right this minute, but I need to wait till tomorrow. Hubby will 



 at me if I go today and buy the place out. I definitely want the BoSIV, the Too Faced Smoky Eye, and that other Too Faced collection (that I nearly bought when it was an ULTA exclusive).


----------



## Jwls750 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lilith McKee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Off topic but I decided to go to the new Nordstroms Rack that opened up here in Connecticut this weekend and saw this display with awesome beauty stuffs!  I bought myself a UD book of shadows for 28 bucks.  I am thinking of going back, they had these huge lovely stila shadow palettes for less then half price.  Man I love outlet stores


 I live right there!!! I specifically didn't go because it has been caios there lately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I will deff. check this out. didn't know there was a beauty section!

I already own the Book of Shadows(from Hautelook) and i LOVE it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jwls750 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aftereight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh what! Where in CT?


 It's in West Hartford, right next to the Mall. Same plaza as where Borders used to be, and where Michaels is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BabyMafalda (Apr 29, 2012)

I received the Mario Badescu Samples, yesterday!!!


----------



## snllama (Apr 29, 2012)

Hah I havent even touched my UD Book of Shadows yet since I already have so many eyeshadows. But darn look at all those good products!


----------



## Coocabarra (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received the Mario Badescu Samples, yesterday!!!


 How long did it take you to get your samples form them? I went through the whole requesting process around the 17th of March


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Coocabarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> How long did it take you to get your samples form them? I went through the whole requesting process around the 17th of March


 I'm not the OP, but I got samples from them about a week and a half after filling out my survey. I was surprised because the email they sent me said it could 5 weeks.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 29, 2012)

I haven't used mine either! And I've actually had it for quite awhile... 



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hah I havent even touched my UD Book of Shadows yet since I already have so many eyeshadows. But darn look at all those good products!


----------



## Coocabarra (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the OP, but I got samples from them about a week and a half after filling out my survey. I was surprised because the email they sent me said it could 5 weeks.


 I wonder if I should email them about it....I found the old email and tried clicking through again to request samples again, but it said that they had already been requested on this account. Maybe I should use my hubby's email address and try it again


----------



## BabyMafalda (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Coocabarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> How long did it take you to get your samples form them? I went through the whole requesting process around the 17th of March


 
I asked for the samples the 18th of March!


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## o0jeany0o (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittygirl4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow, that is a beautiful color.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lilith McKee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Off topic but I decided to go to the new Nordstroms Rack that opened up here in Connecticut this weekend and saw this display with awesome beauty stuffs!  I bought myself a UD book of shadows for 28 bucks.  I am thinking of going back, they had these huge lovely stila shadow palettes for less then half price.  Man I love outlet stores


 After reading your comment I googled Norstrom Rack and there is one 5 minutes away from me. I never even knew about this store. I will be checking it out with my sister, who by the way knows about it and nevr bothered to tell me (!) but anyway, thanks for telling us about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Apr 29, 2012)

Did anyone else order the Zoya Blogger Collection from Birchbox?  Mine should be here tomorrow!  I ordered a present for my mom (she loves the YBF eyebrow pencil) for Mother's Day, too.  I also bought her The Balm Oh So Pretty makeup kit at TJ Maxx because I thought Mary Lou-Manizer would look pretty with her skin tone.  She says she gets tired of wearing makeup, but I know she always likes to splurge on new makeup before vacation.....so I'm just helping her out.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 29, 2012)

I went to my nordstrom rack and there was NOTHING!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## murflegirl (Apr 29, 2012)

> Did anyone else order the Zoya Blogger Collection from Birchbox?  Mine should be here tomorrow!  I ordered a present for my mom (she loves the YBF eyebrow pencil) for Mother's Day, too.  I also bought her The Balm Oh So Pretty makeup kit at TJ Maxx because I thought Mary Lou-Manizer would look pretty with her skin tone.  She says she gets tired of wearing makeup, but I know she always likes to splurge on new makeup before vacation.....so I'm just helping her out.


 I did! It's amazing. Review and photos are up on my blog if you wanna check them out.


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 29, 2012)

> Quote: Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I had to email them. I waited a month after I placed my request and finally emailed to say I never received it and asked for just a sample of the strawberry scrub because that was the thing I really wanted to try. They emailed back and said they would send out a new set of samples and I got it within a week. Great customer service, especially considering they were free samples.


----------



## meaganola (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I did! It's amazing. Review and photos are up on my blog if you wanna check them out.


 I'm still waiting, but that's not too surprising since this stuff tends to take a few extra days to reach me on the West Coast.  I'm also still waiting for Zoya to add my Share the Love points to my account.  Has anyone else forwarded their confirmation email and received the points?  How long did it take?  I'm wondering whether it's too early to bug them about it again.


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 29, 2012)

> > Did anyone else order the Zoya Blogger Collection from Birchbox?  Mine should be here tomorrow!  I ordered a present for my mom (she loves the YBF eyebrow pencil) for Mother's Day, too.  I also bought her The Balm Oh So Pretty makeup kit at TJ Maxx because I thought Mary Lou-Manizer would look pretty with her skin tone.  She says she gets tired of wearing makeup, but I know she always likes to splurge on new makeup before vacation.....so I'm just helping her out.
> 
> 
> I did! It's amazing. Review and photos are up on my blog if you wanna check them out.


 Aww, man! I was totally not going to buy these but having seen your swatches, I might have to rethink my stance...


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had to email them. I waited a month after I placed my request and finally emailed to say I never received it and asked for just a sample of the strawberry scrub because that was the thing I really wanted to try. They emailed back and said they would send out a new set of samples and I got it within a week. Great customer service, especially considering they were free samples.


 I've had good experiences with their CS department too. The survey turned up no product matches for me because I put in it that I use prescription acne medication, so they had someone pick out things for me and follow up with me personally to make sure I got samples that wouldn't interact with my medication. I thought that was really going above and beyond just to send me some free stuff! 

The only thing that was a little disappointing was the two products I really wanted to try (and have seen at Ulta but haven't bought because I don't want to have to return them if they don't work) were spot treatments, and they apparently can't send samples of them because they come in glass containers? They sent me every other recommended product though, so I can't complain. I'm probably going to buy some of the products after I finish the samples, they're pretty nice.


----------



## luckylilme (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> After reading your comment I googled Norstrom Rack and there is one 5 minutes away from me. I never even knew about this store. I will be checking it out with my sister, who by the way knows about it and nevr bothered to tell me (!) but anyway, thanks for telling us about it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I googled Norstrom Rack too and got my feelings hurt



I wish there was one near me.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 29, 2012)

> I won't be surprised if boxes start shipping tomorrow.


 I sure hope so!


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I did! It's amazing. Review and photos are up on my blog if you wanna check them out.


 Ooooohhhh!  I can't wait to get mine tomorrow!  I love Kate! 



  All three colors are pretty, but I think Kate will be my favorite.  Love it!


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 29, 2012)

I wasnt planning on getting the zoyas either.. but the pink ones are so pretty... and i can probably trade the other one for one I want...  will be placing an order in May, if they still have them then, I will probably get it.


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 29, 2012)

It would be amazing if they started shipping tomorrow but I am thinking it probably won't be until after the 1st of May. My Zoya Blogger Collection will either be here tomorrow or on Tuesday! I'm excited and can't wait. I tried Zoya because of the April box when I got Lotus. I can't believe I had never heard of Zoya before because I am absolutely loving the nail polish.


----------



## winkiepup (Apr 29, 2012)

So excited to see what the boxes look like! If anyone has a spare sign-up link, please let me know.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My sister has been wanting a birchbox for a while now, but my holds aren't going through!


----------



## Lilith McKee (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aftereight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh what! Where in CT?


 
In Farmington CT, near the Westfarms mall in the plaza where the old Borders used to be, it was so neato but still a lot of stuff too expensive for me.  But there were some reasonable shoes, beauty items, perfumes and what not.  I am absolutely going to check the place out monthly.


----------



## tawnyanshawn (Apr 29, 2012)

I have gotten samples as well.  The first time I requested, I never got mine.  they emailed me about getting my samples and how I like them.  I told them, I am sure they would have been great but I never got any.  They sent new samples and they came in less then a week. That may happen to you.  



> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 29, 2012)

I never got a second sign up link  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if anyone has a spare one and you are not going to use it please PM me! I want to get my mom a BB for her birthday. I can send you a little something in the mail in exchange!


----------



## meaganola (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It would be amazing if they started shipping tomorrow but I am thinking it probably won't be until after the 1st of May. My Zoya Blogger Collection will either be here tomorrow or on Tuesday! I'm excited and can't wait. I tried Zoya because of the April box when I got Lotus. I can't believe I had never heard of Zoya before because I am absolutely loving the nail polish.


 Logistically, if they want these boxes to be in hand for everyone by the 14th for the season finale as they said the plan was, they really need to start shipping pretty much now.  If they have perfume or nail polish (and it seems likely since they have put at least one of those in almost every single box the past few months) or an aerosol hair product (I have no idea if that's in the plan.  I'm just thinking about the Rowley box), those boxes will have to go via ground shipping, which takes at least a week longer to get to the West Coast, and since there's a tv tie-in happening here, it's really a good idea to not have the Los Angeles market receive their stuff late.  After the shipping fiasco of December and the BeFine debacle of this month, it seems like they would be *really* anxious to get this one right.

(And I actually went the reverse route:  I was a huge Zoya fan, and then they posted on their blog last year about having polishes in the April Birchbox.  A year later, I'm still a huge fan of Zoya, and now I'm a huge Birchbox fan, too!)


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 29, 2012)

I think that in order for them to get all of us a package before the 14th (especially for those of us on the west coast (Like myself in California) they need to start shipping out starting the 1st or at latest the 4th, but defiantly this week because as we all know the USPS business can take a while to get from New Jersey to California.

Can't wait though! I tried to register for a second box (signed up a few weeks ago) and never got an email! Oh well -- It will still be nice to get my first sponsored Birchbox and my first GlossyBox in the middle of my finals! Just the pick-me-up I'll need!


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that in order for them to get all of us a package before the 14th (especially for those of us on the west coast (Like myself in California) they need to start shipping out starting the 1st or at latest the 4th, but defiantly this week because as we all know the USPS business can take a while to get from New Jersey to California.
> 
> Can't wait though! I tried to register for a second box (signed up a few weeks ago) and never got an email! Oh well -- It will still be nice to get my first sponsored Birchbox and my first GlossyBox in the middle of my finals! Just the pick-me-up I'll need!


 



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I hope they do start shipping soon. Hopefully they will say something about it tomorrow on Twitter or Facebook. I agree they need to start shipping asap because of people on the West Coast. If they are having spoilers for the season finale then they are running out of time. They seem to be keeping May's boxes extremely hush hush though.


----------



## krod1229 (Apr 29, 2012)

I see people asking for invites - Is it just sending an invite to a particular email from your account? If so, I could definitely do it. I don't think I've used any.


----------



## beautybeth (Apr 29, 2012)

Has anyone been charged yet for the May boxes? Last month I was charged on the 24th - I haven't been charged yet and it's the 29th.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *krod1229* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see people asking for invites - Is it just sending an invite to a particular email from your account? If so, I could definitely do it. I don't think I've used any.


 No, they would still be put on a waiting list, they are looking for active links from people who have been emailed that they are no longer waiting and can buy an account.


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 29, 2012)

I haven't been charged yet. It's kind of worrying me.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 29, 2012)

You don't get charged until the 1st.


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 29, 2012)

They wont charge you until the 1st people settle down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They wont charge you until the 1st people settle down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Only one person said anything though, and I think a little apprehension is normal for newer subscribers. And Vee already answered them...


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't been charged yet. It's kind of worrying me.


 I know Vee said the 1st but it depends. I'm typically charged between the 3rd and 4th of the month. Looking back on my bank account records the earliest has been the 3rd and the latest the 4th but never the 1st.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Apr 29, 2012)

I think Birchbox mentioned to sign up by April 30 to get in on the box. So I guess they'll be shipping boxes by the end of this week at the latest.


----------



## beautybeth (Apr 29, 2012)

I only asked because I was charged on the 23rd last time, not the 1st. I also got a new debit card so I thought maybe I entered it wrong. Thanks for the input girls!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh ok. My accounts are on yearly and 6 month now but I was always charged the 1st. I thought that was the way it was for everyone.


----------



## winkiepup (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think Birchbox mentioned to sign up by April 30 to get in on the box. So I guess they'll be shipping boxes by the end of this week at the latest.


 If they said to sign up by April 30, then does that mean that people could get their sign-up links later but still get boxes later in the month too?


----------



## Bliss (Apr 30, 2012)

I hope so winkiepup because Im still waiting for mine. I signed up awhile ago now but havent heard anything. Im starting to get nervous that I wont make it


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh ok. My accounts are on yearly and 6 month now but I was always charged the 1st. I thought that was the way it was for everyone.


 I think its a bank thing, before I was yearly a hold would show on the 1st, but the charge didn't actually go through until the 3rd. I much prefer being annual though, as far as payment goes.


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thr33things* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I won't be surprised if boxes start shipping tomorrow.


 They definitely won't ship until charges have gone through.


----------



## Jazbot (Apr 30, 2012)

I looked up there May products on theire site.  Sometimes some of these products will be in your boxes...I don't think these are the GG themed but some of these products maybe be the one of the 5 or 6 we get.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/may-box?p=1


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 30, 2012)

I think it is a bank thing too because I've been charged anywhere from the 25th to the 3rd.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I looked up there May products on theire site.  Sometimes some of these products will be in your boxes...I don't think these are the GG themed but some of these products maybe be the one of the 5 or 6 we get.
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/may-box?p=1


 That is last year's may box.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (Apr 30, 2012)

Last year's May box looks pretty good to me!


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Last year's May box looks pretty good to me!


 lol, I'd take it too. Most of the reveiws I've read had full sized stila eyeshadows.


----------



## MandyWiltse (Apr 30, 2012)

Does anyone need a signup link? I entered my email a few weeks back for the Gossip Girl box thinking we had to opt-in, but when they said everyone would get one I realized I didn't need it. I just got my sign-up link in my email so if anyone needs it by today let me know and I will gladly share it! Link has been claimed!


----------



## BFaire06 (Apr 30, 2012)

PM me if you need a sign up link for the gossip girl box and I will forward you the email- I just got one.


----------



## BFaire06 (Apr 30, 2012)

PM me if you need a sign up link for the gossip girl box and I will forward you the email- I just got one.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 30, 2012)

I just got my link to my possibly second account and now I am unsure of if I should order a second box, I have been disappointed with my first two boxes... should I claim a 2nd?


----------



## Greenie4life (Apr 30, 2012)

If anybody is interested i have* two one *signup links.  Links are all taken.


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 30, 2012)

Hahaha, I JUST used someone else's link when suddenly, I got my own. I'm about to leave, but if you want it, PM me! Give me a few hours to get back to you! =)


----------



## MarielMendoza (Apr 30, 2012)

I also have two *one* links available.  Message me! no more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onthecontrary (Apr 30, 2012)

apparently I got a little gung ho entering emails, so I have 2 1 extra sign up links if anyone is still looking. Shoot me a pm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 30, 2012)

Now I'm super confused on how email sign ups for subscription work. Several of my friends signed up for birchbox and the birchbox GG links before me and I have received invitation links before them. Today I received another invitation link......through an email that has received two links already and I don't think I signed up more than once with that email -its a new one .....






Anyways does anyone want the link?, I have given other links to people getting their second box with it - preferably anyone who has no subscription want it?


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now I'm super confused on how email sign ups for subscription work. Several of my friends signed up for birchbox and the birchbox GG links before me and I have received invitation links before them. Today I received another invitation link......through an email that has received two links already and I don't think I signed up more than once with that email -its a new one .....
> 
> ...


 Make that two links - same email.......WTH Birchbox...stop confusing me....

PM if you want them.


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 30, 2012)

Ok I'm getting two Birchboxes for May and I really don't need a 3rd. I got a little too overexcited and entered two emails for the GG boxes. I already had one box and got a link from someone else so I don't need either link. If anyone needs a link just PM me.


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Apr 30, 2012)

I have an extra sign up link if anyone wants it.  I'm taking off for a few hours, but will get back to you later if you send me a PM.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 30, 2012)

Ah still don't know if I should sign up for a second box... Also I have a extra link if anyone wants in PM me.  I might have two depending if I want to get a second box or not...

Those of you with second boxes recommend it?  I haven't been impressed with my first two boxes so far so thats why I am leery.  But I see what other amazing boxes my sister and friends get and makes me want to get those boxes!


----------



## o0jeany0o (Apr 30, 2012)

I also have a birchbox signup link, PM me for the link.


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 30, 2012)

I have an extra link if anyone wants it. first one to PM me


----------



## viccckyhoang (Apr 30, 2012)

everyone has extra links now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hehe


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> everyone has extra links now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hehe


 I noticed that too - its kinda funny but its also great for people to get in last minute their first subscription or 2nd subscriptions. Its good to see others helping others.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 30, 2012)

I would love an extra link. I already have 2 but I wouldn't mind a 3rd one. I LOVE GOSSIP GIRL!!


----------



## MakeupA (Apr 30, 2012)

Lol I'd sign up for 5 boxes this month if I could. That's how awesome I think this box is going to be!




(I hope I'm right!)


----------



## mstlcmn (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi! First time poster here, apparently I went a little crazy with signing up emails so I have 3 links available if you want to PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (Apr 30, 2012)

My other 2 accounts are on yearly and a 6 month subscription so that is the only way I am justifying a 3rd. I hope the box is awesome, if not, at least I will have an awesome sleeve to plaster all over somewhere! LOL



> Originally Posted by *MakeupA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol I'd sign up for 5 boxes this month if I could. That's how awesome I think this box is going to be!
> 
> ...


----------



## mstlcmn (Apr 30, 2012)

I guess there is a limit on PM's so here are the other 2 links!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

https://www.birchbox.com/join/INV7521BFWWFSVQH

https://www.birchbox.com/join/INV2DG3MRKZXXGQG


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 30, 2012)

I signed up a couple of times for the Gossip Girl box...well this morning I got 3 extra activation links.

I already have two accounts...I don't think I will be using those extra 3 lol


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

Could someone send me a link? I'm going to get my mom a 3 month gift for mother's day!


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 30, 2012)

Sure -sending now.


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could someone send me a link? I'm going to get my mom a 3 month gift for mother's day!


 Sure -sending now.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

Got a link, thanks everyone!


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 30, 2012)

I checked all my email accounts including two that I am 1,000% positive that I have only used once for sign ups and they now all recieved more sign up links. So anyone want these? Doesn't matter how many accounts you have already I have currently 6   4  3  * 1 *sign up links. PM me if interested.

However all these unwanted/multiple links worrys me about how many subscribers they are taking on. I feel like this may affect the GG shipments and future shipments due to all the new subscribers they are taking on.


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey y'all, I've got an extra link so pm me if you need it. I'm trying to fight the urge to open another sub.! Gave both links away! Glad someone could use them!


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 30, 2012)

> I checked all my email accounts including two that I am 1,000% positive that I have only used once for sign ups and they now all recieved more sign up links. So anyone want these? Doesn't matter how many accounts you have already I have currently 6   *4* sign up links. PM me if interested.
> 
> However all these unwanted/multiple links worrys me about how many subscribers they are taking on. I feel like this may affect the GG shipments and future shipments due to all the new subscribers they are taking on.


y I've gotten four links today! I'm with you worried about the number of people they are opening it up to. I think they have wonderful CS, at least from my experience, and I hope that doesn't change!


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> y
> I've gotten four links today! I'm with you worried about the number of people they are opening it up to. I think they have wonderful CS, at least from my experience, and I hope that doesn't change!


 I hope so as well - hopefully Birchbox hire more people. especially in customer service and the factory they package the boxes to keep up with demand - in my office alone about nine of us received about 4 -5 links each ( about 45 which we all gave away/forwarded and were used) between today and yesterday - how many links all over the us did they send out?!!

Also pointing out some links were double emails with unique links - a glitch maybe?


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 30, 2012)

Still have an extra link please message me if you'd like it!  Its been taken! Sorry!


----------



## hippiemama76 (Apr 30, 2012)

ETA - I'm all set!  Thanks so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## winkiepup (Apr 30, 2012)

Any tips on how to change the Beauty Profile enough so that I get two different boxes? (my sis and I will mix/match)


----------



## mega789 (Apr 30, 2012)

Out of curiosity, when you are giving out your links, is it giving you points on your main account?

Basically if you invited a friend which is really your other email and then you giv ethat invite to someone else when it's finally open, is your main account getting points?


----------



## PrettyInPowell (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Out of curiosity, when you are giving out your links, is it giving you points on your main account?
> 
> Basically if you invited a friend which is really your other email and then you giv ethat invite to someone else when it's finally open, is your main account getting points?


 No I don't think so actually. Atleast for me. My link was when I signed up an additional email on the GossipGirl Birchbox sign up list!


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Out of curiosity, when you are giving out your links, is it giving you points on your main account?
> 
> Basically if you invited a friend which is really your other email and then you give ethat invite to someone else when it's finally open, is your main account getting points?


 That's a good question, I think to get points the sign up has to be through the unique referral link vs signing up several emails with out the link . When I signed up I did not use my referral link - I was attempting to get at least one more account for my personal use. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 30, 2012)

I hate to burst bubbles and reallllly hope I'm wrong... My sister called to see if she signed up for an additional box if it would be a GG box and they said no, that new subscriptions wouldn't be getting GG boxes.


----------



## winkiepup (Apr 30, 2012)

How is that possible?!?!



> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate to burst bubbles and reallllly hope I'm wrong... My sister called to see if she signed up for an additional box if it would be a GG box and they said no, that new subscriptions wouldn't be getting GG boxes.


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate to burst bubbles and reallllly hope I'm wrong... My sister called to see if she signed up for an additional box if it would be a GG box and they said no, that new subscriptions wouldn't be getting GG boxes.


 I hope not - there would be chaos if that was to happen.



It would also contradict the emails, facebook posts and tweets that promised a GG to all subscribers new and current!


----------



## CourtneyB (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate to burst bubbles and reallllly hope I'm wrong... My sister called to see if she signed up for an additional box if it would be a GG box and they said no, that new subscriptions wouldn't be getting GG boxes.


 That's really weird. When I called (albeit a few weeks ago), they basically promised me that if I signed up in time for May, it WOULD be a GG box. 

Also, from the email I got today with my link:

Quote: Hi there,   It's time to claim your Birchbox subscription! Join now and your first delivery will be our "Gossip Girl" Birchbox in May. 
 So yeah. It sounds like maybe there was just a miscommunication or confusion on somene's part because I'd hate to think that BB was misleading everyone. Let's hope not!


----------



## mega789 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good question, I think to get points the sign up has to be through the unique referral link vs signing up several emails with out the link . When I signed up I did not use my referral link - I was attempting to get at least one more account for my personal use. Does anyone have any experience with this?


 Yeah I'm wondering if anyone has tried it this way. It would be interesting to know.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scawolita* 



I hate to burst bubbles and reallllly hope I'm wrong... My sister called to see if she signed up for an additional box if it would be a GG box and they said no, that new subscriptions wouldn't be getting GG boxes. 






Hmm that's not right. BB has been advertising for new people to sign up and they would get the GG box. What's up with that?


----------



## winkiepup (Apr 30, 2012)

How are you changing your beauty profiles for additional boxes?


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 30, 2012)

One last sign up link still left! Any takers? PM me!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 30, 2012)

Well, I just got my notice for my second box activation and it states that I'll be receiving a GG box for May.. so I dunno what's up with all that. Since they're sending out four different boxes, I hope I can score a different one for both accounts...!


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I just got my notice for my second box activation and it states that I'll be receiving a GG box for May.. so I dunno what's up with all that. Since they're sending out four different boxes, I hope I can score a different one for both accounts...!


 I think its four different themes with several variations per theme -so there is a possibility of getting two boxes with the same theme with slight product variations. Make sure your profiles have different concerns chosen.


----------



## ladygrey (Apr 30, 2012)

I hope that whoever told her that was misinformed! From what I understood, BB made it seem like _everyone _would be getting a GG box for May. 



> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate to burst bubbles and reallllly hope I'm wrong... My sister called to see if she signed up for an additional box if it would be a GG box and they said no, that new subscriptions wouldn't be getting GG boxes.


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How are you changing your beauty profiles for additional boxes?


 One profile is make up centric and the other profile is skin centric.

For make up centric I put: the perfect foundation/Adventurous/hyper pigmentation

For skin centric I put: Face Cream/ low maintenance/acne


----------



## Scawolita (Apr 30, 2012)

Hopefully the lady who told her that was wrong!


----------



## MKCurio (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I did something similar but for makeup I selected my splurge item to be "Latest makeup color" and for skincare I selected "Eye Cream"

Hope it works!


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope that whoever told her that was misinformed! From what I understood, BB made it seem like _everyone _would be getting a GG box for May.


 It would be a PR/CS nightmare if this is true. Though bad things come in threes......Vogue Box.....Befine Products.....


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope that whoever told her that was misinformed! From what I understood, BB made it seem like _everyone _would be getting a GG box for May.


 Birchbox staff being misinformed? Well that's _never _happened before.

We'll see how it turns out, but birchbox is really starting to suck, imo.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I think its four different themes with several variations per theme -so there is a possibility of getting two boxes with the same theme with slight product variations. Make sure your profiles have different concerns chosen.


 I hope so, but if I only get the same box with great products, I could live with that! I'll have to check my original profile and tweak my new one. ;D


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a PR/CS nightmare if this is true. Though bad things come in threes......Vogue Box.....Befine Products.....


 This is going to be the teen vogue box all over again, only worse if that happens.


----------



## MakeupA (Apr 30, 2012)

I hope I get 3 _Different_ boxes! I was able to get 2 different ones last month so *fingers crossed*!


----------



## Jessica Betts (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi I'd love the sign up link for those of you who still have them! I can't PM anymore today so please send me a message if you have one!!


----------



## MelissaFTW (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate to burst bubbles and reallllly hope I'm wrong... My sister called to see if she signed up for an additional box if it would be a GG box and they said no, that new subscriptions wouldn't be getting GG boxes.


 
Based on the email the thread starter received I understood it as all existing subscribers will receive a Gossip Girl box and all new subscribers that sign up via the specific www.birchbox.com/gossipgirl link will receive a Gossip Girl box as their first box.

"The May 2012 Birchbox will ship to all current Birchbox subscribers and to new subscribers who sign up now at: www.birchbox.com/gossipgirl."

I actually joined the mailing list the usual way (not through the Gossip Girl link) in hopes of getting a link to sign up for another subscription because, based on the wording of the email, I though there was likely to be boxes other than the Gossip Girl box and I was interested in possibly getting one. I signed up for an additional subscription via the GG link too and received an email today to claim my "Gossip Girl Birchbox."

It doesn't sound right for her to be told that new subscriptions won't be getting GG boxes. Perhaps it's just new subscriptions that didn't sign up through the specific GG link that won't be receiving it.

*EDIT*: I just read these comment replies on their latest youtube.com/birchboxtv video:

"All subscribers will get a GOSSIP GIRLï»¿ box in May "

"All subscribers will get a GOSSIP GIRL box. Thanks!ï»¿"


----------



## Auntboo (Apr 30, 2012)

I called last week because I wanted to get my sister-in-law a gift sub (since I gave my brother a gift sub for BB Man and wanted to be fair, LOL) and asked if she would be getting a GG box and was told that she would be getting a welcome box "since she wouldn't have filled out a beauty profile yet". But I don't know if that is just for gift subs?


----------



## zoemarie876 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate to burst bubbles and reallllly hope I'm wrong... My sister called to see if she signed up for an additional box if it would be a GG box and they said no, that new subscriptions wouldn't be getting GG boxes.


 Maybe they mean people who signed up through referrals, instead the gossip girl wait list?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Apr 30, 2012)

O no! just tried to register through the link for my 2nd account and an error message keeps flagging before I can submit.. Shot an email, since CS phone line is telling me to leave a message. Hopefully, they clear it up...and fast! lol, am I being greedy for wanting an extra box? Can't help it, am loving these little monthly boxes.


----------



## Playedinloops (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> O no! just tried to register through the link for my 2nd account and an error message keeps flagging before I can submit.. Shot an email, since CS phone line is telling me to leave a message. Hopefully, they clear it up...and fast! lol, am I being greedy for wanting an extra box? Can't help it, am loving these little monthly boxes.


 It's not greedy, since you'll be paying for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Emails take them a while to answer, usually at least 24 hours for me.


----------



## mega789 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a PR/CS nightmare if this is true. Though bad things come in threes......Vogue Box.....Befine Products.....


 I thought I was the only one who thought bad things come in threes. Hopefully this won't be true in this case. (fingers crossed)


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 30, 2012)

I have 2 extra May Gossip Girl Birchbox links.

Let me know if anyone wants them!


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jessica Betts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi I'd love the sign up link for those of you who still have them! I can't PM anymore today so please send me a message if you have one!!


 I just shot you a PM with an extra link. ENJOY!


----------



## ladybritt (Apr 30, 2012)

Does anyone else have an extra link?



I sent a few of you who had some PM's, but some posts were a while ago, so not sure if you still have them. If anyone does can you please PM it to me? Thanks!


----------



## skylola123 (Apr 30, 2012)

I have one extra Gossip Girl Birchbox link.

Anyone who wants it please let me know...it said in the email that it expires in 48 hours.


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have one extra Gossip Girl Birchbox link.
> 
> Anyone who wants it please let me know...it said in the email that it expires in 48 hours.


 Sent you a pm! I'd love to have it if its still available


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladybritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone else have an extra link?
> 
> ...


 
PM'd you


----------



## ladybritt (Apr 30, 2012)

I got a ton of responses! Thanks ladies



Loving how everyone is helping each other out


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 30, 2012)

Anyone still need a link? I have at least one left.


----------



## snllama (Apr 30, 2012)

If anyone ends up with a shipping notification that states they are not getting a GG box all you have to do is return your box to Birchbox.

DO NOT OPEN IT. Just write RETURN SERVICE REQUESTED and hand it back to your USPS or go to a local post office. They will give you your money back.


----------



## heather4602 (Apr 30, 2012)

> I received the Mario Badescu Samples, yesterday!!!


 How did you request the samples. I didn't see where you could do it! I really want to try it out before I buy it! Thanks for your help!


----------



## LadyEarth (Apr 30, 2012)

I still have a link left - if you need it PM me... Don't want it to go to waste...


----------



## yanelib27 (Apr 30, 2012)

I received my free Weleda samples today. I heard about it on one of these threads. I got an almond face lotion, hydrating day cream and hydrating night cream. I have so many face creams to use up! Wish they would have sent a hand or body lotion at least.


----------



## xgabzillaa (Apr 30, 2012)

I have two links if anyone wants them


----------



## shinylights (Apr 30, 2012)

Anyone know/have ideas of what's going to be in the boxes yet?


----------



## xlinds15x (Apr 30, 2012)

Well then.... Skylola was very kind and sent me a link! I signed up, got my order number.... and get another e-mail from BB with my invite link! Haha

If anyone would like an invite link, PM me I have an extra!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (Apr 30, 2012)

How did you request the Weleda samples?  I got the night cream in my BB last month, and am curious about their other items.  



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my free Weleda samples today. I heard about it on one of these threads. I got an almond face lotion, hydrating day cream and hydrating night cream. I have so many face creams to use up! Wish they would have sent a hand or body lotion at least.


----------



## ahkae (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my free Weleda samples today. I heard about it on one of these threads. I got an almond face lotion, hydrating day cream and hydrating night cream. I have so many face creams to use up! Wish they would have sent a hand or body lotion at least.


 I got this today too. But they're already expired. 

---

I have an extra GG link as well. PM for it.


----------



## calexxia (Apr 30, 2012)

****

This post was supposed to be in another thread, oops!


----------



## AsianGirl (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi folks I've also got an invite for when I signed up to get an extra sub for the GG boxes:

EDIT: Link has been taken.

Hi there,It's time to claim your Birchbox subscription! Join now and your first delivery will be our "Gossip Girl" Birchbox in May. This is one you won't want to missâ€”think luxe samples inspired by Manhattan's poshest social set. Just click the link below and choose your subscription type. *But don't dilly-dally! You only have 48 hours to joinâ€”otherwise your place in line will be given to another member.*
PM me if you would like the link. I will update this post when the invite has been taken.


----------



## mdiest12 (Apr 30, 2012)

Anyone know what the deadline is for applying for a May box? My roommate's account keeps getting messed up and was canceled for April but she wanted to get a May box.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 30, 2012)

I got the samples as well. Notice all the samples "expire" 4/2012? Yes it's still safe to use but don't delay in using these products.


----------



## AsianGirl (Apr 30, 2012)

Anyone know what the deadline is for applying for a May box? My roommate's account keeps getting messed up and was canceled for April but she wanted to get a May box.

Well my invitation email was received within the last 9hrs.... so I am thinking if you sign up tonight you should still be good-to-go?

Otherwise it would be cruel for them to send an email saying 'if you sign up now you get May's box' when the deadline's already passed?


----------



## TinaMarina (Apr 30, 2012)

I also have an extra invitation link. PM me if you're interested.

Link has been claimed!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Apr 30, 2012)

i got an extra link, pm me if interested... 

*already claimed, good luck all   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## becarr50 (Apr 30, 2012)

Caved and signed up for my 2nd birchbox

. I also have another link. You can PM me, but it'll have to be in the next 24 hours because the link expires by Wed at 10am.

Update: Link has been claimed.


----------



## smariej21 (Apr 30, 2012)

I would love a link if you still have one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> [email protected]


----------



## mega789 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my free Weleda samples today. I heard about it on one of these threads. I got an almond face lotion, hydrating day cream and hydrating night cream. I have so many face creams to use up! Wish they would have sent a hand or body lotion at least.


 How did you ge the Weleda sample? Did you contact Weleda directly?


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey girls.... I'd love a link for another GG box this month if anyone has one floating around. Thanks! 

Thanks @Dena Fletcher!


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 30, 2012)

I wonder if they will start shipping this week or not. I know the finale isn't for two weeks but it will take forever to get to places like California and Oregon.


----------



## lovestarbrooke (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the links....I am all set and my PM wont let me send you all thank yous 






Anyways....hopefully I'm sending you all good vibes for EXTRA awesome boxes this month!


----------



## BabyMafalda (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How did you request the samples. I didn't see where you could do it! I really want to try it out before I buy it! Thanks for your help!


 I can't remember well, but I think that I filled this Questionnaire http://www.mariobadescu.com/questionnaire.aspx. When you finish, they tell you the products that are right for you; and that's it!


----------



## TXSlainte (Apr 30, 2012)

All these links y'all are getting to sign up has me wondering how many new subscribers Birchbox is getting this month. I sense a fiasco on the horizon.


----------



## iugirl13 (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All these links y'all are getting to sign up has me wondering how many new subscribers Birchbox is getting this month. I sense a fiasco on the horizon.


 
Me too, it makes me wonder if the boxes will get here before the finale


----------



## Dena Fletcher (Apr 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember well, but I think that I filled this Questionnaire http://www.mariobadescu.com/questionnaire.aspx. When you finish, they tell you the products that are right for you; and that's it!


 same thing happened to me, then i a few days i received an email from them asking if i would like samples...  i got like 8 samples and really like them all!  too bad i cant afford to buy it all!


----------



## onthecontrary (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know its quite late, but still! Does anyone still have an extra BB sign up link?? I am trying to sign my sister up for it and she hasnt received hers yet...
> 
> ...


 I still have one, PM me if you need it.


----------



## icecreamofwheat (May 1, 2012)

Seems like most people who need a link got it! I just checked my email and got one today but I don't really need a 2nd box, so PM me if you still need one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## winkiepup (May 1, 2012)

https://www.birchbox.com/join/INVJL557WX615JHG

If anyone needs a GG link.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meghan Leigh (May 1, 2012)

So are there no sneak peaks to the boxes this month?!


----------



## zadidoll (May 1, 2012)

No sneak peeks yet. Not even 404ing pages.


----------



## cappuccino (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No sneak peeks yet. Not even 404ing pages.


----------



## LadyEarth (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is another link to join!


 People are not looking for referral links, they are looking for subscription sign up links.

Also, I don't think these types of links are allowed to be posted.


----------



## kcrowebird (May 1, 2012)

Oh, thanks. Sorry. I was confused.


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 1, 2012)

I wonder how many new subs they have gotten through the TV sign ups and the GG sign ups.  Makes me so nervous.  Over the year and a half I've been subbed, I have noticed (as everyone else has) a steady decline in the quantity of "deluxe sized" samples.  I still love Birchbox, and they are still the #1 sample service in my book.  I just have a bad feeling about all the new subscribers they are adding.  I already don't like the fact that they'll have, say 32 boxes, and only 4 will contain that month's "big" item.  I am REALLY REALLY hoping this doesn't signal MORE box variations, or an increase of dreaded "single use foil packets", or a beginning of the end to their great CS!!!!  I am seriously hoping they are prepared to keep up the quality of Birchbox with all the new subscriptions.  That just hasn't been the trend so far as they have gotten bigger and bigger.


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 1, 2012)

Oh and thanks to everyone who was talking about billing dates a while back in the thread.  I lost my debit card and had to get a new one, which came Saturday in the mail.  I completely forgot to change all my billing info on my subs until I read everyone talking about billing info!  I got it changed last night...and was billed this morning!!  Whew..THAT WAS CLOSE, hahaha...  Thanks again ladies!


----------



## AsianGirl (May 1, 2012)

OK I just got 2 1 more links to subscribe sent to my work email (Geez was I going crazy with trying to sub into the GG box or what?!)

I'll be in and out of the office this morning, but PM me if you would like it.

I will update this post when the links have has been taken.

All links used. GL!


----------



## quene8106 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone ends up with a shipping notification that states they are not getting a GG box all you have to do is return your box to Birchbox.
> 
> DO NOT OPEN IT. Just write RETURN SERVICE REQUESTED and hand it back to your USPS or go to a local post office. They will give you your money back.


 ugh. i wish i knew this when they sent me the wrong box three weeks late back in February.  I had my ideal box on the website but ended up getting a shitty box instead


----------



## LadyEarth (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder how many new subs they have gotten through the TV sign ups and the GG sign ups.  Makes me so nervous.  Over the year and a half I've been subbed, I have noticed (as everyone else has) a steady decline in the quantity of "deluxe sized" samples.  I still love Birchbox, and they are still the #1 sample service in my book.  I just have a bad feeling about all the new subscribers they are adding.  I already don't like the fact that they'll have, say 32 boxes, and only 4 will contain that month's "big" item.  I am REALLY REALLY hoping this doesn't signal MORE box variations, or an increase of dreaded "single use foil packets", or a beginning of the end to their great CS!!!!  I am seriously hoping they are prepared to keep up the quality of Birchbox with all the new subscriptions.  That just hasn't been the trend so far as they have gotten bigger and bigger.


 
I'm very curious about how many new subscriptions they have taken on as well. In total I was sent about 10 -12 subscription invites over the last week - two weeks. Some of these emails I remember using only once (e.g. work emails) to sign up, yet I received multiple invites for that one lone sign up. As mentioned in a previous post some of my co workers who are subscribers have received multiple invites for one original sign up. With the multiples aside I had spoken with customer service a few weeks back on an issue with my April Box and was told that they anticipate a large influx of new subscribers due to the GG  box. However, does the new influx of subscribers come with more "man power" to keep up with CS issues and getting a greater number of boxes out on time?


----------



## tulippop (May 1, 2012)

> I hate to burst bubbles and reallllly hope I'm wrong... My sister called to see if she signed up for an additional box if it would be a GG box and they said no, that new subscriptions wouldn't be getting GG boxes.


 I actually just called and spoke with Audrey. She said as long as it wasn't a gift subscription I would be getting the GG box.


----------



## saijo (May 1, 2012)

They said that in our GG boxes will give us a clue about the season's episode ending. I'm wondering what would it might be, since last night's episode was a blast. Chuck's dad is alive!!!

I guess, Mr. Bass, just wanted to see his son growing and how he will become successful in terms in business however not on love. lol


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 1, 2012)

Ok, so I was reading back a little ways on this thread.  I am just wondering if everyone is really getting a GG box or not?  It seems like that, we were told all current subs, and new subs.  That basically includes everyone...  I can't believe someone at Birchbox said differently.  I mean, I believe it, I just think she was perhaps misinformed???  Now it seems like people are being told yes and no.  Hmmm...I actually don't care that much, as long as the boxes are still good.


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 1, 2012)

Also, I know they appeared to want these boxes to coincide with the GG finale.  They should be shipping _*right now*_ if that's the case.  I just don't see it happening.  And, people are still signing up through all the links sent out yesterday.  I really don't see everyone having their boxes by the time the finale rolls around.


----------



## LadyEarth (May 1, 2012)

What kinda worries me is the wording for the GG sign up - it says you're "*reserving*" a box. To me this implies, if you sign up through this link you *will* get a GG box. I would imagine many people signing up through this link, that is not a current subscriber/has a first box, are GG fans. If I was PR for GG or whoever brokered the GG/BB deal for May - I would want those who signed up with the GG promo link to get a box first......I really have a hard time believing that *all* the people signed up for the GG BB will get one. I'm curious as well about when they will ship....


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 1, 2012)

> What kinda worries me is the wording for the GG sign up - it says you're "*reserving*" a box. To me this implies, if you sign up through this link you *will* get a GG box. I would imagine many people signing up through this link, that is not a current subscriber/has a first box, are GG fans. If I was PR for GG or whoever brokered the GG/BB deal for May - I would want those who signed up with the GG promo link to get a box first......I really have a hard time believing that *all* the people signed up for the GG BB will get one. I'm curious as well about when they will ship.... Â


 Good point. Ooooohhh...this could turn into a disaster.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 1, 2012)

I dont really care about the 'when'.. I just want to make sure I get one. Doesnt have to be in time for the finale cuz I couldn't care less about the show. I just want to make sure I get a GG box filled with goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyEarth (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What kinda worries me is the wording for the GG sign up - it says you're "*reserving*" a box. To me this implies, if you sign up through this link you *will* get a GG box. I would imagine many people signing up through this link, that is not a current subscriber/has a first box, are GG fans. If I was PR for GG or whoever brokered the GG/BB deal for May - I would want those who signed up with the GG promo link to get a box first......I really have a hard time believing that *all* the people signed up for the GG BB will get one. I'm curious as well about when they will ship....


 And just to add on to this - I always thought that curated boxes was about publicity for a brand and to reach a certain goal. Is the PR goal here with the GG BB to galvanized the GG fan base to keep a lasting impression in the minds till the next season begins (ratings) and/or to covert/bring in new viewership? If there is a problem with supply and demand of the GG BB, which would they choose to get the boxes first?


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 1, 2012)

ack i am brand new to BB (first box was last month and kind of zzzz) -- super excited for GG box!  i wish i was not so very very poor , i want a second one badly ! just to cover the bases for the different boxes and what awesome goodies could be in it. maybe i can squeeze and extra tenner out of the budget....  

anyone still have extras ?

 

all taken care of, thanks ! :3


----------



## princess2010 (May 1, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about the new subs too much. I'm sure some of those were made available by cancellations. I haven't been super impressed with BB and will cancel after this month most likely. I was just hanging on for the GG box. If I get into Glossybox, BB will be axed for sure.


----------



## smariej21 (May 1, 2012)

Here is a extra link for anyone who needs it 






https://www.birchbox.com/join/INVBF2821PC63T7S

Mod note from Zadi: This is an invite link and not a referral link (just to clarify). I had to validate the post since Defensio spam tagged it and put it in a mod hold. I had to edit the link since it was pasted directly from an email ('cause I have a similar email from BB so I noticed the extra stuff as being from the BB email campaign) which made Defensio to be triggered.


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 1, 2012)

> And just to add on to this - I always thought that curated boxes was about publicity for a brand and to reach a certain goal. Is the PR goal here with the GG BB to galvanized the GG fan base to keep a lasting impression in the minds till the next season begins (ratings) and/or to covert/bring in new viewership? If there is a problem with supply and demand of the GG BB, which would they choose to get the boxes first?


 That makes sense. I just hope that this doesn't turn out like the TV box, especially if we come to find out that regular BB will also be sent out this month. Obviously this is all speculation because we are all supposedly getting GG boxes. With all the links flying around, I wouldn't be surprised if a supply and demand issue does pop up. And I hope they handle it differently than the TV boxes. Some were told there were none left and then some people ended up with a regular box and a free TV box. It will probably all be fine, but again, a supply/demand issue would not surprise me!


----------



## LadyEarth (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That makes sense. I just hope that this doesn't turn out like the TV box, especially if we come to find out that regular BB will also be sent out this month. Obviously this is all speculation because we are all supposedly getting GG boxes. With all the links flying around, I wouldn't be surprised if a supply and demand issue does pop up. And I hope they handle it differently than the TV boxes. Some were told there were none left and then some people ended up with a regular box and a free TV box. It will probably all be fine, but again, a supply/demand issue would not surprise me!


 Speculation - absolutely! I'm really excited about my box and hope to see it soon. I'm on the east coast so my box should show up quickly. However, after seeing so many links sent out by BB to get subscriptions, coupled with counting up at my office 54 total links for subs sent out to just nine people - something seemed strange.....


----------



## mrsd1 (May 1, 2012)

anyone have any open invites? thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smariej21 (May 1, 2012)

https://www.birchbox.com/join/INVBF2821PC63T7S Here you go


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 1, 2012)

> Speculation - absolutely! I'm really excited about my box and hope to see it soon. I'm on the east coast so my box should show up quickly. However, after seeing so many links sent out by BB to get subscriptions, coupled with counting up at my office 54 total links for subs sent out to just nine people - something seemed strange.....


 Yeah... 54 links for 9 people? Call me crazy, bit I think we'll see some issues this month. I really hope not, but you're right, seems strange.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 1, 2012)

Has anyone received a shipping code yet? I really hope I get one today as I live on the west coast and it takes a while for me to receive my BB.  If they sent them to west coasters today or tomorrow we would get them middle of next weekish, just enough time to get pumped for the Monday Finale.  

I honestly am worried now that my new second box won't be Gossip Girl and that I won't get the boxes in-time ( I am not so worried about getting them before the finale but I move home on the 15th from school -- I emailed BB and they said not to change my address...  Also worried that with all these new additions shipping won't go as smoothly as it has in the past! 

Hopefully all goes well!


----------



## xlinds15x (May 1, 2012)

https://www.birchbox.com/join/INVWSNH1R9CQQD2D

An extra link for anyone who needs! Let me know if you use it! 





Well someone used it !


----------



## princess2010 (May 1, 2012)

This was BB's response on Facebook to someone asking if they will get the GG box in May.

BIRCHBOX â€ŽItala Milan: All subscribers will get GOSSIP GIRL boxes in May. Thanks!


----------



## amberlamps (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *saijo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They said that in our GG boxes will give us a clue about the season's episode ending. I'm wondering what would it might be, since last night's episode was a blast. Chuck's dad is alive!!!
> 
> I guess, Mr. Bass, just wanted to see his son growing and how he will become successful in terms in business however not on love. lol


 Spoiler alert!! lol, my tv, despite being new, does not pick up any channels so I rely on CW's site to watch GG, and they don't update until later on in the week. I haven't seen this week's episode, though I figured that's what the whole Diana/Elizabeth/blood donor thing was leading up to.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 1, 2012)

I haven't watched last nights episode but last weeks made you think that Jack was the dad!!
 

Oh I love Chuck!



> Originally Posted by *saijo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They said that in our GG boxes will give us a clue about the season's episode ending. I'm wondering what would it might be, since last night's episode was a blast. Chuck's dad is alive!!!
> 
> I guess, Mr. Bass, just wanted to see his son growing and how he will become successful in terms in business however not on love. lol


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 1, 2012)

It was funny because we were watching GG with my fiancee and I was like "what the hell did Blair see in there? Aren't they going to show us?" and my fiancee said "I think it's Chuck's dad", and I was like "who, the dead one?"... well he was right!!

Poor Chuck, what a family.. no wonder why he had issues growing up!


----------



## mrsd1 (May 1, 2012)




----------



## mrsd1 (May 1, 2012)

I've received my allotment of messages for the day, if someone could, please email to [email protected]  thank you!


----------



## mrsd1 (May 1, 2012)

I've found one! THANKS SO MUCH!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 1, 2012)

OMG... I absolutely adore Paulina on the BB team! Had some issues setting up my second account and she was able to reset and clear everything for me. Yay for 2 boxes of great stuff coming my way! Now I need to tweak my profile so I can get different boxes. Plus, Paulina said the boxes will be extra great this month! Am super excited!


----------



## zadidoll (May 1, 2012)

I love Paulina. She is the absolutely BEST CS person I have ever had the pleasure to encounter.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 1, 2012)

i got my link so please pass me over if you are offering !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i can't reply via PM anymore today , sorry !  I'll edit my original post whining for one too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mega789 (May 1, 2012)

I can't believe I did it... I signed up for a 2nd box. This forum doesn't not help my addiction. It better be good!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 1, 2012)

I was sent another link to noon. PM me if needed! Happy to share!


----------



## AsianGirl (May 1, 2012)

I wonder how many Gossip Girl boxes BB is preparing ... no matter what I'm STOKED and can't wait to receive mine in the mail!! I signed up for a second box too, in anticipation of more makeup (a la Teen Vogue).... hopefully I won't be disappointed!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 1, 2012)

Oops.. I meant join.. lol got another link. So if any of you ladies need a link, PM me and I'll send it your way! Darn phone messing up my autospell haha


----------



## Captureit02 (May 1, 2012)

Already signed up for my 2nd box, which means I'll be getting 2 GG boxes this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. This site did not help me in my spend less money plan. But I'm only gonna use the 2nd account for special boxes like this one


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 1, 2012)

Lol.. I know about the sub addiction, since I'm getting 2 BB's now, plus Julep and SS.. I was trying to stick to a budget, but figure this is a nice way to try items out before dropping $$ on them. Plus, now I can test drive something and then purchase, rather than buy and not love the products.


----------



## nikita8501 (May 1, 2012)

If anyone wants an extra link I have one available...I was afraid I wasnt gonna get my link before the boxes ship out and asked people yesterday if they had any and signed up using that and now I have one sent by Birchbox today!


----------



## Lychae (May 1, 2012)

https://www.birchbox.com/join/INV6R4T6FWNLVLVV till 10pm Wednesday if you claimed it please tell me so i can edit the post


----------



## TXSlainte (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OMG... I absolutely adore Paulina on the BB team! Had some issues setting up my second account and she was able to reset and clear everything for me. Yay for 2 boxes of great stuff coming my way! Now I need to tweak my profile so I can get different boxes. Plus, Paulina said the boxes will be extra great this month! Am super excited!


 Hopefully that means "extra great" for everyone, not just some folks.


----------



## lady41 (May 1, 2012)

I am stalking this thread waiting for a peek of what might be in the boxes!


----------



## Meghan Leigh (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am stalking this thread waiting for a peek of what might be in the boxes!


 My goodness, so am I! 

I know some people don't like to peek, but my account online NEVER updates until AFTER I've had my box a few days! So I love looking at all the boxes and hoping for certain ones! This is killing me, not knowing what is in them or when they might be shipping in correlation to the episode!


----------



## sihaya (May 1, 2012)

I am now wondering how many different boxes they will have. Wouldn't it be nice for a change if we all got the same products (not colors but products)?


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 1, 2012)

Zadidoll-

    I know your usually the one to find the different box variations, I just wanted to ask you when you think they will be shipping out and when you'd be able to post that information?  (Don't worry I don't expect you to be correct or able to find this information) Just wondering your opinion as you seem so helpful on Birchbox Information!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 1, 2012)

http://pinterest.com/pin/160722280422063536/

Check this link out -- just thought it was a really cool idea how to use your leftover Birchbox Boxes!


----------



## iugirl13 (May 1, 2012)

I really hope we have something soon about when they ship or what not. It would be kind of useless if they send information about the finale and we already know what happens. I'm also really nervous about all these new people I have seen signing up for Birchbox. I mean what if they don't have enough products for all of us?


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 1, 2012)

i have ALWAYS been charged by the 1st every month..  and i wasnt charged today..  ughhhh..  i hope i didnt screw up somehow and opt of out my box this month....    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AsianGirl (May 1, 2012)

I didn't realize that some members have already reached their PM limit and is not able to PM me for the signup link so here is the last one I have left: https://www.birchbox.com/join/INV33L462Z674JX3

  Hope we all get fabulous GG boxes!!   EDIT: Link has been taken.


----------



## ahkae (May 1, 2012)

I still have another link if anyone would like it.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 1, 2012)

we were all getting the gossip girl box this month, correct?  we didnt need to do anythign to confirm or anything..  did we???


----------



## winkiepup (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> we were all getting the gossip girl box this month, correct?  we didnt need to do anythign to confirm or anything..  did we???


 Nope - everyone is supposed to be getting a GG box.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope - everyone is supposed to be getting a GG box.


 thanks   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iugirl13 (May 1, 2012)

I can't edit my post about links for some reason but I don't have any left.


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't believe I did it... I signed up for a 2nd box. This forum doesn't not help my addiction. It better be good!


 hahaha!  i caved today and signed up for a 2nd box too.  I'm really not sure how it happened either.  Moment of weakness?  Generally I've ended up trading 3-4 items out of each box every month to get the items i really want, so girls, watch out for the trade thread updates!  (ha. ha.)


----------



## Linabunnie (May 1, 2012)

If anyone has an extra signup link for The gossip girl box, can u plz plz plz PM me? Thanks Ladies


----------



## Linabunnie (May 1, 2012)

> I still have another link if anyone would like it.


 Can u please PM me if its still available? Thx


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 1, 2012)

Why do you guys DO this to me? I want two boxes now. But I will resist!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope we have something soon about when they ship or what not. It would be kind of useless if they send information about the finale and we already know what happens. I'm also really nervous about all these new people I have seen signing up for Birchbox. I mean what if they don't have enough products for all of us?


The company would not have opened waitlist to add new subscribers if they could not handle the volume. This isn't Sindulge!


----------



## TXSlainte (May 1, 2012)

> The company would not have opened waitlist to add new subscribers if they could not handle the volume. This isn't Sindulge!


 They sort of did do that with the Teen Vogue boxes.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 1, 2012)

True, but considering they learned from that - I have no doubt the lack of opt-in as a direct result- I can't see it happening twice. These guys are pretty savvy. The founder was on CNBC the other day. She did bug a bit because she basically acted like the subscription service was 100% her concept (despite the fact that BB was not the first, especially if you look internationally), but, based on the interview and BB reactions to CS issues, I doubt she repeats her mistakes very often.


----------



## meaganola (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> True, but considering they learned from that - I have no doubt the lack of opt-in as a direct result- I can't see it happening twice. These guys are pretty savvy. The founder was on CNBC the other day. She did bug a bit because she basically acted like the subscription service was 100% her concept (despite the fact that BB was not the first, especially if you look internationally), but, based on the interview and BB reactions to CS issues, I doubt she repeats her mistakes very often.


 Agreed.  I seem to recall that December's shipping was a debacle -- and probably not coincidentally the last time they used Streamlite, and the shipping since has been solid.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 1, 2012)

You guys are awful, terrible, horrible enablers.  I just signed up for a second box.  I used my budgeted lunch money for the rest of the week to do so, LOL    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You guys are awful, terrible, horrible enablers.  I just signed up for a second box.  I used my budgeted lunch money for the rest of the week to do so, LOL    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Heh.  I sold some perfume oil (_Labyrinth_ perfume!  Yes, seriously.  Jareth, Fairy Bites, Goblin Cider, Hoggle, and 13 Hours.  Jareth looked destined to be a migraine trigger because it has *two* notes from this particular perfume company that always cause pain, but it turns out it's actually very close to one of my favorites from the company) left over from a decanting circle, so I went a little crazy with the subs this week.


----------



## Coocabarra (May 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You guys are awful, terrible, horrible enablers.  I just signed up for a second box.  I used my budgeted lunch money for the rest of the week to do so, LOL    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No doubt! I got a second box too



We can all be in the poor house together


----------



## calexxia (May 1, 2012)

Ya know...we keep talking about "the Gossip Girl box", but if (as they've claimed) EVERYONE is getting a Gossip Girl-themed box, then it's really just what would've been lined up for this month's boxes ANYway, with different wrappings. Yes, I realize that there are some particular brands that have been singled out in spoilers--but these are brands that I can (realistically) see BB working with, ANYWAY, even in a non-themed month.


----------



## miss6aby (May 2, 2012)

YUP! I am guilty of two and signed my little sister up. XO


----------



## CourtneyB (May 2, 2012)

Yeah, I got a second one. Oops.


----------



## Stephaniedeex33 (May 2, 2012)

Hi ladies! I made an account so I can post about how I just subscribed to BB! I can't wait to get my first box and see what all the hype is about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do you think i'll be receiving the GG box this month or am I too late? I sent them an email but I can't wait and it's making me nervous that I won't get it lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 2, 2012)

Welcome to the sickness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL

I can't answer for certain, but things I"ve read have made it sound like everyone this month will get a GG box, including new subscribers...I can't remember where it was but somewhere there was some wording that made it sound like people who subbed in May would get it.  Maybe in one of the promos?


----------



## shannonk (May 2, 2012)

If anyone has a Sign up code plEase pm


----------



## Jennabean (May 2, 2012)

I just signed up for a third box, I can't stop!  




  I have two extra sign up codes

https://www.birchbox.com/join/INVWHVB4K1DMN87L

https://www.birchbox.com/join/INV4F4X2QCFXK2M7

PM me if they are used so I can edit this post!

Both have been used


----------



## SandyNoemy (May 2, 2012)

i have a code for a box its good until tomorrow at 10:30 EST i got it yesterday and dont need it. not 100% sure if its in time for a May box, BUT i think it is.

https://www.birchbox.com/join/INV6D8C84SPL2BL7

please let me know if it shows up as used.


----------



## Linabunnie (May 2, 2012)

> i have a code for a box its good untilÂ tomorrow at 10:30 EST i got it yesterday and dont need it. not 100% sure if its in time for a May box, BUT i think it is. https://www.birchbox.com/join/INV6D8C84SPL2BL7 please let me know if it shows up as used.


 This 1 is used  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks anyways


----------



## Linabunnie (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennabean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just signed up for a third box, I can't stop!
> 
> ...


 Thanks!!!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 2, 2012)

Okay, I just signed up for two and am skipping beauty army, even though they owe me an extra sample this month!


----------



## heycutiiie0x (May 2, 2012)

This will be my first box!! So excited!!


----------



## zadidoll (May 2, 2012)

I hate Birchbox right now. lol They've caught on to the 404ing. That said I noticed with the men's url that the link was https://www.birchbox.com/men/box/may2012/may12box1 - notice no dash between May and 2012? so first I tried the usual url method on the woman's box... https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2012/may12box1 and nothing so then I tried https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2012/may12box1 and nothing. I even tried https://www.birchbox.com/women/box/may2012/may12box1 and https://www.birchbox.com/women/box/may-2012/may12box1 and still nothing. No 404 pages... it all redirects now to the main page. Gah!


----------



## SarahElizSS (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate Birchbox right now. lol They've caught on to the 404ing. That said I noticed with the men's url that the link was https://www.birchbox.com/men/box/may2012/may12box1 - notice no dash between May and 2012? so first I tried the usual url method on the woman's box... https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2012/may12box1 and nothing so then I tried https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2012/may12box1 and nothing. I even tried https://www.birchbox.com/women/box/may2012/may12box1 and https://www.birchbox.com/women/box/may-2012/may12box1 and still nothing. No 404 pages... it all redirects now to the main page. Gah!


  How dare they figure it out! There goes all our fun!!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate Birchbox right now. lol They've caught on to the 404ing. That said I noticed with the men's url that the link was https://www.birchbox.com/men/box/may2012/may12box1 - notice no dash between May and 2012? so first I tried the usual url method on the woman's box... https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2012/may12box1 and nothing so then I tried https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2012/may12box1 and nothing. I even tried https://www.birchbox.com/women/box/may2012/may12box1 and https://www.birchbox.com/women/box/may-2012/may12box1 and still nothing. No 404 pages... it all redirects now to the main page. Gah!


 Grrr.  So we might actually be SURPRISED when the box comes?  Ha ha.


----------



## TracyDobbins (May 2, 2012)

Well, I have to say that I am more happy with my boxes when I can't see what other people are getting. After I get my box it ok to see what others got. If I see what all the boxes are then I want to choose and I never get my choice and I get disappointed in my box. I still wanna know what everybody else got but After I know what I got.


----------



## Linabunnie (May 2, 2012)

Anyone else having trouble logging into BB?


----------



## zadidoll (May 2, 2012)

LOL Pretty much. Then again it's still only the 2nd.


----------



## Scawolita (May 2, 2012)

Tried using a link for second box and I logged into my accound and they said I could only subscribe once so I logged out, tried again and the invitation was already claimed


----------



## Juicesnberriez (May 2, 2012)

> I hate Birchbox right now. lol They've caught on to the 404ing. That said I noticed with the men's url that the link was https://www.birchbox.com/men/box/may2012/may12box1 - notice no dash between May and 2012? so first I tried the usual url method on the woman's box... https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2012/may12box1 and nothing so then I tried https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2012/may12box1 and nothing. I even tried https://www.birchbox.com/women/box/may2012/may12box1 and https://www.birchbox.com/women/box/may-2012/may12box1 and still nothing. No 404 pages... it all redirects now to the main page. Gah!


 Your links work now. At least for me


----------



## amberlamps (May 2, 2012)

I was going to do a 2nd box, but I am too sampled out.

https://www.birchbox.com/join/INVCNLWRGDKH26ZM

This has been used.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 2, 2012)

Aw shucks! No Peeking this month! Darn! I ordered two and was hopping I'd be able to check if mine were different?

Those of you with two accounts what do you change to make it different?  I don't know if I had made mine different enough

Also, Anyone else getting worried they haven't started shipping yet?  (Hopefully they have and just haven't given us our codes yet!)


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tried using a link for second box and I logged into my accound and they said I could only subscribe once so I logged out, tried again and the invitation was already claimed


 You have to create a new account with a second email address to get a second box, you can't have two boxes on one account... 



 Maybe there is someone who has another link they aren't using.


----------



## mega789 (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hate Birchbox right now. lol They've caught on to the 404ing. That said I noticed with the men's url that the link was https://www.birchbox.com/men/box/may2012/may12box1 - notice no dash between May and 2012? so first I tried the usual url method on the woman's box... https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2012/may12box1 and nothing so then I tried https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may2012/may12box1 and nothing. I even tried https://www.birchbox.com/women/box/may2012/may12box1 and https://www.birchbox.com/women/box/may-2012/may12box1 and still nothing. No 404 pages... it all redirects now to the main page. Gah!


 I'm sure they visit this forum and it hasn't been a secret for too long.  Probably had the their web developer change it.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 2, 2012)

Got a link if anyone needs it https://www.birchbox.com/join/INVPPPLTDXP3ZDNM?utm_campaign=waitlist1&amp;utm_source=birchbox&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_content=followup

Already used.


----------



## Linabunnie (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Got a link if anyone needs it https://www.birchbox.com/join/INVPPPLTDXP3ZDNM?utm_campaign=waitlist1&amp;utm_source=birchbox&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_content=followup


Is this link from the gossip girl signup page?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 2, 2012)

If you have multiple accounts, can you transfer the points?


----------



## yanelib27 (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you have multiple accounts, can you transfer the points?


 I hope so, becuause I am counting on it after my May boxes so I can get to 700 points.


----------



## MakeupGalore (May 2, 2012)

> I just signed up for a third box, I can't stop!Â Â  :icon_chee Â  I have two extra sign up codes https://www.birchbox.com/join/INVWHVB4K1DMN87L https://www.birchbox.com/join/INV4F4X2QCFXK2M7 PM me if they are used so I can edit this post!


 Both of those have been used  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just an FYI


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 2, 2012)

No from an email link they sent me after being waitlisted.. lol, sorry I'm using my phone to copy and paste!


----------



## Linabunnie (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got a link if anyone needs it https://www.birchbox.com/join/INVPPPLTDXP3ZDNM?utm_campaign=waitlist1&amp;utm_source=birchbox&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_content=followup
> 
> Sorry, using my phone to copy and paste! Came from an email link to sign up after being waitlisted.


Already used...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## laladoda (May 2, 2012)

I have two extra sign up links:

https://www.birchbox.com/join/INVLZ6BGHNBPG5G2

https://www.birchbox.com/join/INVFMS2TZVZHQXQT


----------



## scrapsugargypsy (May 2, 2012)

Just signed up for Birchbox, and am STOKED for the Gossip Girl box!!! Just a question, how do you get the "sign up links"? I've got a couple friends I'd like to refer using my account, but all I can find is the refer-a-friend link. Thanks!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 2, 2012)

Lol I signed myself up for a second account, using a referral I pasted to my FB. Think they'll give me points for the referral on my original account?


----------



## snllama (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TracyDobbins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well,
> 
> I have to say that I am more happy with my boxes when I can't see what other people are getting. After I get my box it ok to see what others got. If I see what all the boxes are then I want to choose and I never get my choice and I get disappointed in my box. I still wanna know what everybody else got but After I know what I got.


 I agree! Im excited to not even have the temptation.


----------



## Scawolita (May 2, 2012)

If someone signs up today wil they receive a GG box or regular/welcome box? I know I heard that new subscribers wouldn't get them but thought I read different. Any one have a reference? I can't seam to find BB saying anything specific about new subscriptions in May?


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree! Im excited to not even have the temptation.


 Ditto here... Nice to just get your box first, because you can tinker with your stuff. When you look at all the other boxes, you'll always find something you think you want more.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If someone signs up today wil they receive a GG box or regular/welcome box? I know I heard that new subscribers wouldn't get them but thought I read different. Any one have a reference? I can't seam to find BB saying anything specific about new subscriptions in May?


 I believe, from reading blogs, previous posts and PR, that anyone who is getting a sub in May is getting one of 4 GG themed birchboxes. There was a press release by BB about it and lots of commentary on this thread, especially the opening post.


----------



## zadidoll (May 2, 2012)

As many of you are aware CW23 posted this on their website about a week or so ago.



> Birchbox Teams With Gossip Girl Birchbox Creates Special Edition GG Box Updated: Monday, 16 Apr 2012, 3:25 PM EDT
> Published : Monday, 16 Apr 2012, 3:25 PM EDT
> 
> 
> ...


 Well I have an EXCLUSIVE for Makeup Talk members... Not only will some boxes be getting Diorshow Extase mascara, Dr. Jart+ beauty balm cream, and Ojon Volume Advance volumizing shampoo but here are THREE more items to look forward to!

Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow



 



Kiehl's Abyssine Cream +





Fresh Sugar [SIZE=11pt]RosÃ© Tinted Lip Treatment SPF 15[/SIZE]


----------



## calexxia (May 2, 2012)

And the Fresh Sugar Rose points to what I had originally said--it's not that these items are necessarily any "different" from what would have been in this month's BB anyway--it's just the marketing tie-in and the collateral  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Not that I'm complaining; the more tie-ins they do, the better the quality of the items that we are likely to receive in ANY given month.


----------



## JadedBeauty (May 2, 2012)

I thought I read earlier in this thread that there was a rumor of a Stila waterproof liquid eyeliner? Is that official?


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 2, 2012)

O I love you!! Now I'm really excited that I got 2 subs! Gosh, I want my boxes yesterday!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As many of you are aware CW23 posted this on their website about a week or so ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## mega789 (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lol I signed myself up for a second account, using a referral I pasted to my FB. Think they'll give me points for the referral on my original account?


 
I know that's what I was wondering!


----------



## ladygrey (May 2, 2012)

Oh my gosh.

I cannot wait to get my hands on BB this month! So excited I just might actually explode.

I'm actually kinda happy they figured out our sneakiness with the links! I would look at them every month, find my dream box, and then almost assuredly, I would never actually get that dream box. If I'm just surprised with my box each month, I think I might be even happier with my BB when I do get them.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 2, 2012)

I would be excited to get any/all of those things in my boxes.. I was bad this month and am getting 3. But I will cancel one after this month.


----------



## onematchfire (May 2, 2012)

Thanks, Zadidoll.  I think this is my wake up call that I've reached beauty product saturation point.  I've tried four of the six spoiler items and probably won't use the other two (I think the Kiehl's item contains parabens, which I try to avoid, and I'm committed to my Wen).  Ah well, I guess this one will be good for making little gift boxes for friends.


----------



## mega789 (May 2, 2012)

I actually have the Kiehl's Abyssine serum and cream packets up for trade if anyone is interested. I've tried the skin transformer for face and didn't care for it. I would love the Dr. Jart BB cream and Diorshow mascara. I'm sure I'll get opposite from what I put in my beauty profile as usual! 

What do you ladies think I should have as my splurge item in order to receive BB cream?


----------



## calexxia (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onematchfire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks, Zadidoll.  I think this is my wake up call that I've reached beauty product saturation point.  I've tried four of the six spoiler items and probably won't use the other two (I think the Kiehl's item contains parabens, which I try to avoid, and I'm committed to my Wen).  Ah well, I guess this one will be good for making little gift boxes for friends.


 Sampled Out, huh? I've been feeling that way a bit, too, which is why I've cancelled out of so many subs lately. Plus, I'm frustrated that the new items coming out these days aren't very different....kinda meh on the whole thing.


----------



## iPretty949 (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sampled Out, huh? I've been feeling that way a bit, too, which is why I've cancelled out of so many subs lately. Plus, I'm frustrated that the new items coming out these days aren't very different....kinda meh on the whole thing.


sampled out it is! i am also bombarded with multiple samples from different subs. i have 6 subs and havent cancelled anything yet. m just waiting for glossybox so i could axe one or two subs.


----------



## snllama (May 2, 2012)

Im making my sister a graduation survival kit! I have all the items ready. I just need to make the cute little card with the descriptions.

And Im making one for my mom entitled 'just because' with all sorts of goodies tailored to her skin type.

I've been putting them together for over a month now so Im super excited. Now I just have to be able to put it all together and ship them by Friday!

I've never been more excited about giving a gift!


----------



## calexxia (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> sampled out it is! i am also bombarded with multiple samples from different subs. i have 6 subs and havent cancelled anything yet. m just waiting for glossybox so i could axe one or two subs.


 I can honestly say that I've NOT regretted dropping the ones that I had (kept BB and Julep, even tho I'm all about the SKIP on Julep). This might be because with summer approaching, I'm seeing more and more tanning/bronzing items popping up (yuck), but I think it's just because there IS a finite pool of companies, and if we're subbed to a zillion boxes, there's so much duplication! Plus, if I'm in the process of trying something out and don't get around to it before the next batch arrives, it becomes a self-perpetuating cycle. 

Come the fall, when a lot of these companies have worked out their bugs, I MAY consider re-adding a few, but right now, I'm not even seeing products I WANT to buy, much less feeling much interest in trying stuff that I've seen a zillion times.


----------



## zadidoll (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im making my sister a graduation survival kit! I have all the items ready. I just need to make the cute little card with the descriptions.
> 
> ...


 Don't forget Mother's Day is in two Sundays.


----------



## snllama (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Don't forget Mother's Day is in two Sundays.


 hehe yup. I have my mom's gift already. This box is going to lead into that gift. But Ill be home for mother's day and I want it to a be a big surprise when it shows up in the mail.


----------



## ladybritt (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope so, becuause I am counting on it after my May boxes so I can get to 700 points.


 I remember reading on a different thread (or maybe even this one?) that BB does let you transfer points to your other account.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 2, 2012)

I hope they let you transfer points, because I have two accounts and wanted to transfer points to my old account..or vice versa. If I deactivate an account, do I need to wait to reinstate my account? I don't know that I want that many subs every month, unless they're doing the big, coordinated ones like this months.


----------



## akharri785 (May 2, 2012)

Yep, they do! I've done it many times. I have a "temporary" BB account (which isn't as temporary as I thought, haha!) and I transfer points out of it to my main BB account all the time. If you send them an e-mail telling them which account you want them in, they'll do it. And they're transferred instantly so you can begin shopping ASAP. 








> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope so, becuause I am counting on it after my May boxes so I can get to 700 points.





> Originally Posted by *ladybritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I remember reading on a different thread (or maybe even this one?) that BB does let you transfer points to your other account.


----------



## akharri785 (May 2, 2012)

I have deactivated my "temporary" account multiple times and they will still let me transfer the existing points, even if I don't have a BB subscription anymore with that account.



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope they let you transfer points, because I have two accounts and wanted to transfer points to my old account..or vice versa. If I deactivate an account, do I need to wait to reinstate my account? I don't know that I want that many subs every month, unless they're doing the big, coordinated ones like this months.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *akharri785* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, they do! I've done it many times. I have a "temporary" BB account (which isn't as temporary as I thought, haha!) and I transfer points out of it to my main BB account all the time. If you send them an e-mail telling them which account you want them in, they'll do it. And they're transferred instantly so you can begin shopping ASAP.


 Good to know.. I am going to transfer points at the end of this month after reviews, so I can make a fat purchase and dent in my wallet..lol


----------



## onematchfire (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im making my sister a graduation survival kit! I have all the items ready. I just need to make the cute little card with the descriptions.
> 
> ...


 This is a great idea.  Yes, yes, I am sampled out.  I love the suspense and trying new things, but I can't keep up and now I'm getting duplicates.  It doesn't seem cost effective to trade, so gift boxes it is!  I may make goodie bags for my bridesmaids, since I'm getting married in June.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *akharri785* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have deactivated my "temporary" account multiple times and they will still let me transfer the existing points, even if I don't have a BB subscription anymore with that account.


 But when you "reactivate" do they waitlist you or do you just contact them and you're on again? I'm curious...I may keep the 2nd sub for several months, not sure. I was thinking about cancelling it after this month. I also have to contact CS and see if they'll credit my main account with a 50pt referral...even though it's me with two email addies!


----------



## akharri785 (May 2, 2012)

I finally canceled it but then the Teen Vogue box came around, and I went to reactivate it and wasn't put on a wait list. I then canceled it again but then I reactivated it when I knew the GG box was coming out and they didn't put me on a wait list then either. So, I've always been able to get right back on. I don't know if I'm just lucky or if that's how it always works if you already have an existing (but deactivated subscription) sign on with them. And when I reactivate my subscription, I just log on to the deactivated account and reactivate my subscription from there.

Hopefully that answers your question... even though I now realize I worded that ridiculously, haha. 







> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But when you "reactivate" do they waitlist you or do you just contact them and you're on again? I'm curious...I may keep the 2nd sub for several months, not sure. I was thinking about cancelling it after this month. I also have to contact CS and see if they'll credit my main account with a 50pt referral...even though it's me with two email addies!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *akharri785* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally canceled it but then the Teen Vogue box came around, and I went to reactivate it and wasn't put on a wait list. I then canceled it again but then I reactivated it when I knew the GG box was coming out and they didn't put me on a wait list then either. So, I've always been able to get right back on. I don't know if I'm just lucky or if that's how it always works if you already have an existing (but deactivated subscription) sign on with them. And when I reactivate my subscription, I just log on to the deactivated account and reactivate my subscription from there.
> 
> Hopefully that answers your question... even though I now realize I worded that ridiculously, haha.


 Makes sense to me! I think I'll keep my second account for 3 months, then decativate for a while. I think I'll use the second account on occasions like this and through the holidays only to amass extra cool goodies....let's just hope I stick to that idea, instead of letting my subs overrun me and turn me into a product junkie/hoarder!


----------



## CourtneyB (May 2, 2012)

Nice exclusive, Zadidoll! But I do wish there had been a spoiler alert! The pictures sort of jump out at you even if you do try to avoid reading the text! =(


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (May 2, 2012)

So like there are no pages 404ing even yet D: why noottt D:


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 2, 2012)

maybe there aren't too many variations this month since they are sticking to specific themes. they've said there are 4 themes -- maybe only a couple more to individualize a bit ?


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> maybe there aren't too many variations this month since they are sticking to specific themes. they've said there are 4 themes -- maybe only a couple more to individualize a bit ?


 I hope they only do the 4 boxes, like BB/GG has been mentioning in all the PR lately. From what happened in TV edition, if there are more than the listed amounts, people will be in a fury. From previous comments, it sounds like people might cancel their BB subs if they drop the ball and send boxes with "everyday" BB items. It would be a let down to subbers after all the PR hype with these GG boxes.


----------



## astokes (May 2, 2012)

I'm still curious which Dr. Jart BB Cream they are putting in the boxes. I use the Premium one... I sure wouldn't mind a cute little bottle of it though. It's probably too dark for very light skinned ladies though.


----------



## ahkae (May 2, 2012)

Here is a link if anyone needs one:

https://www.birchbox.com/join/INVBCWQCBHSHJLRV


----------



## tawnyanshawn (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still curious which Dr. Jart BB Cream they are putting in the boxes. I use the Premium one... I sure wouldn't mind a cute little bottle of it though. It's probably too dark for very light skinned ladies though.


 I have the premium one as well.  If I was any lighter I dont think it would look good on me.  I am hoping for a different one.  If not it is okay.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I can always put it up for trade if I get it


----------



## freyabecca (May 2, 2012)

I hope I get

Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow

I love the Miracle Skin Concealer!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

As many of you are aware CW23 posted this on their website about a week or so ago.

Well I have an EXCLUSIVE for Makeup Talk members... Not only will some boxes be getting Diorshow Extase mascara, Dr. Jart+ beauty balm cream, and Ojon Volume Advance volumizing shampoo but here are THREE more items to look forward to!

Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow



 



Kiehl's Abyssine Cream +





Fresh Sugar [SIZE=11pt]RosÃ© Tinted Lip Treatment SPF 15[/SIZE]


----------



## stellar136 (May 2, 2012)

Lol! Me too i was thinking the same thing!!!


----------



## nikita8501 (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If someone signs up today wil they receive a GG box or regular/welcome box? I know I heard that new subscribers wouldn't get them but thought I read different. Any one have a reference? I can't seam to find BB saying anything specific about new subscriptions in May?


 I called BB yesterday and today regarding some mix up in the account I signed up for just yesterday and I was told both the times that I would be receiving the GG box and not the regular or welcome box...hope that helps!!


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 2, 2012)

Wait for those of us with new accounts for a second box will we still be getting a "Welcome box" that is not GG Themed?


----------



## brandyboop (May 2, 2012)

Hey ladies, just a FYI.  It looks like there will be no more special boxes (number 13) for yearly subscribers that renew.  I had contacted BB to find out if I would get one for this month, since I renewed (I wanted to clarify since this month is the GG month).  I received this e-mail:

Hi Brandy,

 
Thank you for writing in and I apologize for the delay in response! I'm so sorry for the confusion, however, this promotion has been discontinued as of May. You will still be receiving a great Birchbox this month and please let me know if you have any further questions regarding this. 
 
Have a great day!
 
XO,
Loren


----------



## calexxia (May 2, 2012)

Wasn't the "special box" just a pink box with the same type of stuff as in the others, ANYWAY? It's not as if it had a higher value, IIRC.


----------



## zadidoll (May 2, 2012)

Pretty much. I'm happy they're ditching the pink boxes because frankly most of the times those pink boxes contained junk items. What they SHOULD do are birthday boxes. Those born in May for example to get an extra treat in their box - maybe one extra sample or an extra promo code that has no minimum purchase.



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wasn't the "special box" just a pink box with the same type of stuff as in the others, ANYWAY? It's not as if it had a higher value, IIRC.





> Originally Posted by *brandyboop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies, just a FYI.  It looks like there will be no more special boxes (number 13) for yearly subscribers that renew.  I had contacted BB to find out if I would get one for this month, since I renewed (I wanted to clarify since this month is the GG month).  I received this e-mail:
> 
> ...


----------



## Scawolita (May 2, 2012)

Thnx nikkita!


----------



## snllama (May 2, 2012)

The interesting thing is all of us who signed up with the March Annual Subscription Promotion were told that we would receive a special box on our anniversary as part of the promo. So they better still do that...


----------



## Playedinloops (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The interesting thing is all of us who signed up with the March Annual Subscription Promotion were told that we would receive a special box on our anniversary as part of the promo. So they better still do that...


 I think birchbox doesn't understand their demographic at all anymore and thinks we must be stupid or something. I just want an actual pink box, lol. Idk what kind of staffing changes they've made recently, but they aren't working and it smells like men to me.


----------



## brandyboop (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wasn't the "special box" just a pink box with the same type of stuff as in the others, ANYWAY? It's not as if it had a higher value, IIRC.


 It did have the same type of stuff, but imo it had a sampling of the "best of" for the month.   Of course, it's all subjective based on the individual. That's why I am a little disappointed they are doing away with that box.  I do think that what Zadidoll suggested with a birthday extra would be nice, but still deep down...I was hoping I would get a little "best of" surprise this month.


----------



## StillPooh (May 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Idk what kind of staffing changes they've made recently, but they aren't working and *it smells like men to me*.


----------



## Amber Barrera (May 2, 2012)

I just made my second account active so I could get two GG boxes this month. Then I remembered it's the 2nd! Think I made in time or will I be getting June's box instead??


----------



## calexxia (May 2, 2012)

Honestly, I'm not too fussed about them doing away with the pink box. While an anniversary or birthday perk is nice, I don't really require that, either, ya know?

(If they wanted to do an awesome anniversary/birthday perk, they could open it up in that given month for you to actually SELECT your samples out of a list they provide, but the logistics might be insane on that)


----------



## Scawolita (May 2, 2012)

Hope so I did the same!


----------



## calexxia (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think birchbox doesn't understand their demographic at all anymore and thinks we must be stupid or something. I just want an actual pink box, lol. Idk what kind of staffing changes they've made recently, but they aren't working and it smells like men to me.


 I can't argue a ton with their recent changes, honestly. In the past few months, we've had better shipping, the branded boxes are definitely sparking interest....it's not DREADFUL, just different.

(and, even in its most disappoint month, still better than MG, MPB, etc., in my opinion)


----------



## TXSlainte (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The interesting thing is all of us who signed up with the March Annual Subscription Promotion were told that we would receive a special box on our anniversary as part of the promo. So they better still do that...


 I wouldn't hold my breath. It would be awesome if they did, but they have been known to tell poeple things and then not follow through.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't argue a ton with their recent changes, honestly. In the past few months, we've had better shipping, the branded boxes are definitely sparking interest....it's not DREADFUL, just different.
> 
> (and, even in its most disappoint month, still better than MG, MPB, etc., in my opinion)


 They've just pissed me off personally so many times in the last two months, by promising things then not following through and acting like 100 points will fix everything. Which, yeah its a nice gesture, and it helped the first time, but it doesn't help when you miss out on a product you WANTED to sample and PAID to sample. But anyway, Sample society is my favorite these days, and if I wasn't annual with bb I'd probably quit.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They've just pissed me off personally so many times in the last two months, by promising things then not following through and acting like 100 points will fix everything. Which, yeah its a nice gesture, and it helped the first time, but it doesn't help when you miss out on a product you WANTED to sample and PAID to sample. But anyway, Sample society is my favorite these days, and if I wasn't annual with bb I'd probably quit.


Birchbox will be the first to go, I think, when glossybox kicks in. I am hoping Beauty Army will get better, but the skip feature makes it easy to keep.

And I am with you on the 100 points. That's fine but I have to BUY something to be reimbursed?? WTF?


----------



## jlvb (May 3, 2012)

I  tried and tried my hardest to resist....  Does anyone have an extra sign up link?  Thanks!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Birchbox will be the first to go, I think, when glossybox kicks in. I am hoping Beauty Army will get better, but the skip feature makes it easy to keep.
> ...


 Yup, the skip feature is perfect for Beauty Army's type of sub. As long as they keep that, I'll probably never skip. 

And yeah, I hate that I have to buy something from their store (obviously they aren't losing much by giving away points willly nilly) to get my reimbursment for their mistake. Sending me expired samples and not sending the big item in my box are not solved with 100 points to their store, sorry. Especially when they say theyd' send the missing the sample, then two weeks later they magically don't have it any matter.


----------



## onematchfire (May 3, 2012)

I guess to me it's not that big a deal if a sample is missing or leaked or expired or whatever, so long as they acknowledge the error and do something to make it right. It seems like 100 points is a fair something, since points can be accumulated and used for free stuff later. As far as I'm concerned, I'm paying all of $10 per month in order to receive a box of samples, not a box of specific samples (that's what Beauty Army is for, even though their selection is limited -- life is full of trade offs). I've had boxes I haven't been stoked about and I've had products that arrived unusable, but that's offset by the good boxes and their corrective actions...and after all, it is only $10. If I were paying full price for full-size products, I'd expect more. The great thing about the sample box market today is that there are so many options that a) everyone is bound to find one she likes and B) the companies with the model that the most people like will ultimately win out.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onematchfire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I guess to me it's not that big a deal if a sample is missing or leaked or expired or whatever, so long as they acknowledge the error and do something to make it right. It seems like 100 points is a fair something, since points can be accumulated and used for free stuff later. As far as I'm concerned, I'm paying all of $10 per month in order to receive a box of samples, not a box of specific samples (that's what Beauty Army is for, even though their selection is limited -- life is full of trade offs). I've had boxes I haven't been stoked about and I've had products that arrived unusable, but that's offset by the good boxes and their corrective actions...and after all, it is only $10. If I were paying full price for full-size products, I'd expect more.
> 
> The great thing about the sample box market today is that there are so many options that a) everyone is bound to find one she likes and B) the companies with the model that the most people like will ultimately win out.


 I just don't understand the attitude of oh its expired or something is missing no big. You are paying for it. If you bought something expired at the store, would you shrug it off? If you ordered from Macy's and something was missing when you got your box, would it not be a big deal? 

yes it's just 10 dollars, but it is still something I've purchased, and I expect to receive the product that they were supposed to send...which in last month's case for me included a lip gloss, which I did not receive. I got no points for this missing lip gloss...and even if I had, if I wanted to buy and try this product, it would have taken 200 points to get it...when it was supposed to come in the box I'd paid "just" 10 dollars for. 

10 dollars for a box of samples I don't like, that's fine, that is the risk I took with birchbox. But 10 dollars for an incomplete box of samples...nope, not ok. 

You are preaching to the choir with the idea that their is a sample box for everyone. Most people who post here regularly have tried multiple boxes.


----------



## onematchfire (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just don't understand the attitude of oh its expired or something is missing no big. You are paying for it. If you bought something expired at the store, would you shrug it off? If you ordered from Macy's and something was missing when you got your box, would it not be a big deal?


 I guess it comes down to interpretation of what the box is about.  As far as I'm concerned, I'm paying for some samples, not specific samples.  I don't feel like they're guaranteeing me anything other than that I'll get a box of samples from the assortment they have that month, and if I get a box of samples, I've received what I paid for.  If they're going to have a "Box" section, should it reflect what's in my box? Sure, but if there's something wrong with one of the items in my box or if something is missing, I feel that the value of the 100 points covers that issue because I value the service and will get $10 in value from that 100 points.  That's just my take on the product they're selling.  Others could certainly have a different opinion.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onematchfire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I guess it comes down to interpretation of what the box is about.  As far as I'm concerned, I'm paying for some samples, not specific samples.  I don't feel like they're guaranteeing me anything other than that I'll get a box of samples from the assortment they have that month, and if I get a box of samples, I've received what I paid for.  If they're going to have a "Box" section, should it reflect what's in my box? Sure, but if there's something wrong with one of the items in my box or if something is missing, I feel that the value of the 100 points covers that issue because I value the service and will get $10 in value from that 100 points.  That's just my take on the product they're selling.  Others could certainly have a different opinion.


 I think there is a difference between what you are saying and what Jenna is saying. The point is not that Jenna didn't like that she got XY&amp;Z but that X was missing, Y was spoiled and Z was a foil packet. Jenna had an expectation not to get a box with spoiled and missing samples. She didn't pay for a box with spoiled and missing samples. Her compensation, rather than getting a new box or a refund, was a few points that required her to accumulate more points through more purchases to utilize. That is very different from someone disliking the items in the boxes and therefore feeling disappointed or cheated.

The thing that bothers me about subscription boxes is that for some reason these services tend to make people feel that they are doing them a favor by aggregating samples and putting them in a pretty box. Think of all the "grateful" "Glammies" posting on myGlam's wall. Grateful? I gave you ten bucks and you sent crap. These are for-profit businesses who need to be grateful they have customers willing to buy samples. Period.

Jenna paid for a box. If BB screws it up, she has the right to demand that the error is corrected.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 3, 2012)

Those of you that requested samples from Jouer how long did it take for you to receive the sample from when you sent them your address?


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 3, 2012)

Well, the beauty of it all is that there are many different sub companies, which creates competition! So, companies either work out the kinks and remain successful or they crash and burn. And between having multiple subs, we should all be getting some satisfaction or be able to find one that better suits our desires.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think there is a difference between what you are saying and what Jenna is saying. The point is not that Jenna didn't like that she got XY&amp;Z but that X was missing, Y was spoiled and Z was a foil packet. Jenna had an expectation not to get a box with spoiled and missing samples. She didn't pay for a box with spoiled and missing samples. Her compensation, rather than getting a new box or a refund, was a few points that required her to accumulate more points through more purchases to utilize. That is very different from someone disliking the items in the boxes and therefore feeling disappointed or cheated.
> ...


 Exactly. I'm not grateful for them sending me a box, it's a cool service and I enjoy being subscribed, but I pay for it! Give me what I'm paying you for and be grateful that you have people willing to subscribe and make you a successful company, NOT the other way around.


----------



## Scawolita (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those of you that requested samples from Jouer how long did it take for you to receive the sample from when you sent them your address?
> 
> ...


----------



## onematchfire (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think there is a difference between what you are saying and what Jenna is saying. The point is not that Jenna didn't like that she got XY&amp;Z but that X was missing, Y was spoiled and Z was a foil packet. Jenna had an expectation not to get a box with spoiled and missing samples. She didn't pay for a box with spoiled and missing samples. Her compensation, rather than getting a new box or a refund, was a few points that required her to accumulate more points through more purchases to utilize. That is very different from someone disliking the items in the boxes and therefore feeling disappointed or cheated.


 There's absolutely a difference in how we view this, but again, it has to do with how we view the service.  I understand your point, but my perspective is that I don't feel I'm guaranteed to get XY&amp;Z in the first place.


X was missing - Okay, but again I don't feel like I'm guaranteed to get something specific.  Would I be disappointed if it were not in my box but were showing on my page?  Sure, but if I still received other samples in my box and they offered me points in compensation in a good faith effort to make up for it, I'd be okay with that and still feel that I got what I paid for.
Y was expired - They shouldn't have sent out expired product.  That's absolutely true.  However, again, they made a good faith effort to make up for it, and it wasn't the only item in the box.  (My marula oil leaked all over the box this month, and was unusable.  I'm essentially in the same situation with this one).
Z was a packet - Yes, packets suck, but that doesn't mean they aren't samples.

From a business perspective, if they do a cost benefit analysis of issuing credit vs. refunds to everyone who was upset about the Befine issue or everyone who tells them something was wrong with their box (e.g. items missing, leaking, etc.), clearly credits are a better choice.  As Jenna pointed out, credits cost them less, and they're banking on the majority of people who receive credits as compensation being happy with that (and using the credits later to purchase, which will likely mean they're spending some money).  If folks are unhappy with that approach, they'll end their subscriptions and either use the credits before they do (which means the customer has received the $10 value of the box back and really can't complain) or not (which means Birchbox saves the value of those credits).  Maybe it sounds a little profit-focused, but they are, after all, a business.  If enough customers dislike this approach and stop subscribing, Birchbox will either change how they compensate customers for this type of situation or they'll go out of business.  So far, their growth seems to suggest that they're fine with the approach they're taking, but it will be interesting to see how it plays out with all the competition out there.

I'm not saying Birchbox (or any other sample service) is perfect in any way, but to me $10 is worth it for a monthly gift of aggregated samples (and the fun factor of the surprise).


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 3, 2012)

i somehow missed out on finding out where to send off to for jouer samples -  link me please?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 3, 2012)

Did you try calling the CS line and seeing if they could compensate you other than a silly "sorry, we're all out" reply. It would have been a great gesture if they could have given you the total points towards the purchase of that specific item. On the other hand, businesses have to make sure customers are not ripping them off by making sometimes bogus claims. Please don't be offended, because I'm not suggesting you are that kind of customer. I guess I'm playing devil's advocate and bringing up a different viewpoint. Well, I hope you get some extra good stuff this time around. Actually, I hope we ALL do!! Lol



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Exactly. I'm not grateful for them sending me a box, it's a cool service and I enjoy being subscribed, but I pay for it! Give me what I'm paying you for and be grateful that you have people willing to subscribe and make you a successful company, NOT the other way around.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onematchfire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> There's absolutely a difference in how we view this, but again, it has to do with how we view the service.  I understand your point, but my perspective is that I don't feel I'm guaranteed to get XY&amp;Z in the first place.
> ...


 BUT they didn't offer me anything for my missing product, not even points. 

And what is on my card and on the webpage is what they were supposed to send, not just what I expect, and they didn't send me a DIFFERENT sample, they sent me NO sample.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those of you that requested samples from Jouer how long did it take for you to receive the sample from when you sent them your address?
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you try calling the CS line and seeing if they could compensate you other than a silly "sorry, we're all out" reply. It would have been a great gesture if they could have given you the total points towards the purchase of that specific item. On the other hand, businesses have to make sure customers are not ripping them off by making sometimes bogus claims. Please don't be offended, because I'm not suggesting you are that kind of customer. I guess I'm playing devil's advocate and bringing up a different viewpoint. Well, I hope you get some extra good stuff this time around. Actually, I hope we ALL do!! Lol


 At this point I don't care that much about being compensated, its less about the actual compensation and more about their failing to do something they said they would. If they had never told me they had extra of the missing sample they were going to send me, I wouldn't care. If they had just said "welp that sucks sorry" to begin with, I'd have moved on. But they already told me they had extras and would send me what I was supposed to receive.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onematchfire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not saying Birchbox (or any other sample service) is perfect in any way, but to me $10 is worth it for a monthly gift of aggregated samples (and the fun factor of the surprise).


 It's not a gift though...


----------



## onematchfire (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> BUT they didn't offer me anything for my missing product, not even points.


 Now THAT is BS.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onematchfire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Now THAT is BS.


 Well they did say next month would be free, but I'm annual soo...it really doesn't matter.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 3, 2012)

O, I see.. that does seem not cool. Well, if you become dissatisfied to the point where you're about to drop BB, contact them and let them know why. Customer feedback is important and you never know, they may say bye bye or try to win you back with incentives. Never hurts to try. All I know for sure is that I'm happy and still on the BB wagon. But seriously, I want all my sub boxes yesterday! Can't wait to open up this month's goodies!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> O, I see.. that does seem not cool. Well, if you become dissatisfied to the point where you're about to drop BB, contact them and let them know why. Customer feedback is important and you never know, they may say bye bye or try to win you back with incentives. Never hurts to try. All I know for sure is that I'm happy and still on the BB wagon. But seriously, I want all my sub boxes yesterday! Can't wait to open up this month's goodies!


 I would have already dropped them if it weren't for the fact that I'm annual. I prefer beauty army and sample society.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 3, 2012)

> I would have already dropped them if it weren't for the fact that I'm annual. I prefer beauty army and sample society.Â


 I'm surprised they don't reimburse. I think I'll stick to the monthly sub, not annual after learning that.


----------



## Jwls750 (May 3, 2012)

I LOVE BB. I'm on a lot of these threads, and I think people just ALWAYS think the grass is greener on the other side. That being said, I've never had a bad experience with BB. I did get the expired sample, but I like the 100 points, technically you don't have to spend a dime in their store to buy a full product with that(if you want a product for $10 or less). So I think that's a really good way to compensate for the samples(especially because you can get the samples yourself for free if you are really that interested in trying them, and the 100 points is basically $10).

I completely get why people are peeved with BB, but I subscribed to a few diff. subs and BB has COMPLETELY surpassed all of them in how awesome they are. I don't expect to be happy 100% of the time with ANY service/good I receive.

To each there own. That is what this comes down to. Some people like it some don't, some LOVE it and then one thing goes wrong and they hate it all of a sudden. People(including myself) work in mysterious ways.

Plus, I actually REALLY liked the way BB AND Befine handled the whole expired sample situation. They were very mature about it and I think they did all they could(without harming their own business) to remedy the situation.


----------



## SandyNoemy (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean*
> 
> 
> Lol I signed myself up for a second account, using a referral I pasted to my FB. Think they'll give me points for the referral on my original account?


 

they will, i used my referral link to sign up for a second account and i got 50 points for referring someone.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well they did say next month would be free, but I'm annual soo...it really doesn't matter.


 
 You should email them back telling them this...  Yes they should have seen what type of account yours is but email them and tell them you are on an annual and won't matter -- maybe they will offer to extend your account by a month for free or to give you 100 points &amp; Yes this isn't the most desirable refund as just getting the correct box but still this way your not totally screwed.

I would just email them back saying this and see how they respond. 

Sorry your in this sucky situation!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I already did.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onematchfire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is a great idea.  Yes, yes, I am sampled out.  I love the suspense and trying new things, but I can't keep up and now I'm getting duplicates.  It doesn't seem cost effective to trade, so gift boxes it is!  I may make goodie bags for my bridesmaids, since I'm getting married in June.


 That's a great idea--I gave my bridesmaids the sephora glitz and glam mini kit as a present, which they loved, so I think that a DIY one would be perfect.


----------



## tawnyanshawn (May 3, 2012)

I am like some of you about being sampled out.  If i get a sample that I am on the fence about and have a friend or family members birthday or something special coming up.  I put together a box of things I think they would like and give it to them. I also make sure that I put something in there that they have never heard of or tired before.  That is getting harder today because I have done that for a couple of years now.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thr33things (May 3, 2012)

Has anybody gotten a shipping email yet? I don't see how they can expect to get all the boxes out in 11 days if they haven't shipped yet.

*attempts patience*


----------



## tawnyanshawn (May 3, 2012)

on a separate note.  Where is my BB?  I can say it will not get to the west coast in time for the 14 if they dont send out soon.  Unless they are going to be shipping things differently then they have before.  I dont know


----------



## TXSlainte (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onematchfire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I guess to me it's not that big a deal if a sample is missing or leaked or expired or whatever, so long as they acknowledge the error and do something to make it right. It seems like 100 points is a fair something, since points can be accumulated and used for free stuff later. As far as I'm concerned, I'm paying all of $10 per month in order to receive a box of samples, not a box of specific samples (that's what Beauty Army is for, even though their selection is limited -- life is full of trade offs). I've had boxes I haven't been stoked about and I've had products that arrived unusable, but that's offset by the good boxes and their corrective actions...and after all, it is only $10. If I were paying full price for full-size products, I'd expect more.
> 
> The great thing about the sample box market today is that there are so many options that a) everyone is bound to find one she likes and B) the companies with the model that the most people like will ultimately win out.


 100 points doesn't replace the sample that is broken/missing. You're paying $10 a month for a box of samples. And if one of the samples in your box is missing/broken, then you are not getting what you paid for. The product in question should be replaced.


----------



## TXSlainte (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not a gift though...


 Agreed. I don't typically pay for my own gifts.


----------



## Missyrocks (May 3, 2012)

To me, you can go to a store and get samples for free. Also, it behooves the company providing them. If you try something you like, you'll buy it. And, especially in BB, I don't see samples that are so "deluxe" in size. In the testubes, yes, you even get full-sized so it's totally worth it. So to me, if they send you something not up to par, they should replace it. Giving points is nice, but that helps them since you have to spend in excess of $10 to get a product. In other words, I think they're still making a really good profit either way.


----------



## snllama (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onematchfire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> There's absolutely a difference in how we view this, but again, it has to do with how we view the service.  I understand your point, but my perspective is that I don't feel I'm guaranteed to get XY&amp;Z in the first place.
> ...


 I do think Birchbox is guaranteeing you a specific sample when on your account page it clearly states what is in your box and on the card it clearly states what should be in the box. There are two different places that guaranteed her that product. I'd be pissed too if I didn't receive the one redeeming product of a bad box.


----------



## snllama (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thr33things* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anybody gotten a shipping email yet? I don't see how they can expect to get all the boxes out in 11 days if they haven't shipped yet.
> 
> *attempts patience*


 I doubt it is going to happen. Maybe they'll ship them all out by the 11th, but there is no way we are all going to have our boxes by the season finale.


----------



## Cynnelise (May 3, 2012)

> 100 points doesn't replace the sample that is broken/missing. You're paying $10 a month for a box of samples. And if one of the samples in your box is missing/broken, then you are not getting what you paid for. The product in question should be replaced.


 Wait, I don't understand. This is my first month with BB so forgive me if I'm wrong, but doesn't 100 BB points = 10$? Of course I'd rather have the product as well but if they give you 100 BB points they're basically refunding the entire box for that month, right?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cynnelise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait, I don't understand. This is my first month with BB so forgive me if I'm wrong, but doesn't 100 BB points = 10$?
> 
> Of course I'd rather have the product as well but if they give you 100 BB points they're basically refunding the entire box for that month, right?


 100 bb points=100 bb points. 

No amount of bb points equals money in the consumer's pocket as a refund for a service/product not being provided, is the point I (we?) are trying to make.


----------



## GinaM (May 3, 2012)

I just started reading this thread.  Has Zadi posted the pages for this month box yet?  I know they will be empty but curious as to how many boxes there will be.


----------



## calexxia (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just started reading this thread.  Has Zadi posted the pages for this month box yet?  I know they will be empty but curious as to how many boxes there will be.


 She mentioned that now the old 404 trick no longer works--everything routes back to the main page.


----------



## GinaM (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She mentioned that now the old 404 trick no longer works--everything routes back to the main page.


  Oh well, guess we can't sneak peak.  Like the spoiler alerts, though!


----------



## zadidoll (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cynnelise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 100 points doesn't replace the sample that is broken/missing. You're paying $10 a month for a box of samples. And if one of the samples in your box is missing/broken, then you are not getting what you paid for. The product in question should be replaced.
> ...


----------



## nfig (May 3, 2012)

I just signed up for an account today, will I get May's box?


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 3, 2012)

Aha!  It looks like this might be sampled in the may boxes!  I just found it on their blog. I would personally love to try it.  






Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil Shampoo: I wash my hair daily so I need something nourishing that wonâ€™t dry out my hair. This does the trick and smells divine. (P.S. Itâ€™ll be in the Birchbox Shop soon!)


----------



## sayznichole (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nfig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just signed up for an account today, will I get May's box?


I Don't think so ..Im' pretty sure you have to sign up before the first of the month.. I think your first box will be June's....Anyone please feel free to correct me if im wrong


----------



## Amber Barrera (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those of you that requested samples from Jouer how long did it take for you to receive the sample from when you sent them your address?
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aha!  It looks like this might be sampled in the may boxes!  I just found it on their blog. I would personally love to try it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Scawolita (May 3, 2012)

I haven't even been charged yet! WTH is that all about? Hope I'm still getting one!


----------



## Scawolita (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sayznichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I Don't think so ..Im' pretty sure you have to sign up before the first of the month.. I think your first box will be June's....Anyone please feel free to correct me if im wrong


 Hmmm I sure hope so, I signed up again yest!


----------



## cjeanette (May 3, 2012)

I know this makes me an insane person but I am very annoyed at how much harder it has been to pull up spoilers.  Half the fun for me is the anticipation of which box I might get after looking at all of them online.  Though last month there were so many boxes I couldn't decide which ones I was hoping for!  lol.


----------



## Lychae (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't even been charged yet! WTH is that all about? Hope I'm still getting one!


I was charged yesterday! So, it looks like the boxes are getting a late start. The anticipation is absolutely killing me. Although, I have never really watched more than four episodes of gossip girl (netflix!) I couldn't even get through the first season going, "Oh ma gawd...so witchy these females".

So, I am pretty excited to see what they have..I have been seeing in the pinrest their styles did indeed evolve.  I hope I don't get something over the top i'll never use!


----------



## Scawolita (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was charged yesterday! So, it looks like the boxes are getting a late start. The anticipation is absolutely killing me. Although, I have never really watched more than four episodes of gossip girl (netflix!) I couldn't even get through the first season going, "Oh ma gawd...so witchy these females".
> ...


 I tried to watch on Monday and it was like having teeth pulled! LOL I saw a charge pendind yest and it was gone today. Didn't go through... Hopefully I will get charged soon I am so anxious to have my box in hand!


----------



## TXSlainte (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 100 bb points=100 bb points.
> 
> No amount of bb points equals money in the consumer's pocket as a refund for a service/product not being provided, is the point I (we?) are trying to make.


 Exactly!


----------



## Cynnelise (May 3, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Cynnelise* 



Quote: Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* 



100 points doesn't replace the sample that is broken/missing. You're paying $10 a month for a box of samples. And if one of the samples 
Quote: in your box is missing/broken, then you are not getting what you paid for. The product in question should be replaced.
Wait, I don't understand. This is my first month with BB so forgive me if I'm wrong, but doesn't 100 BB points = 10$?

Of course I'd rather have the product as well but if they give you 100 BB points they're basically refunding the entire box for that month, right? 
It depends on your view. Some people rather have the $10 back on their credit card while some will take the 100 BB points.




I guess it does just depends on your view. I think of it more as a service than a purchase of actual products because you don't get to choose what products you actually receive, so when you give you points equal to the price of the service for that month I'd be satisfied. I'd definitely rather have the cash who wouldn't but you're not paying for products you're paying for a subscription.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 3, 2012)

I have been charged for both my new and old subscription.


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 3, 2012)

I've never seen the show and don't plan on watching it, but i am extremely excited to get this popular show's apparently good fashion sense driven birchbox.  I'm sure their stylists/makeup artists know what they're doing!


----------



## LadyEarth (May 3, 2012)

So one of my coworkers has extra subscription sign up invites available and she did not want it to go to waste. If you use it please tell me, so I can edit this post when its gone.
 

https://www.birchbox.com/join/INVPHFNDPKQ72RHP   Claimed!

and

https://www.birchbox.com/join/INV9R3CR2RPQ4QVR

and

https://www.birchbox.com/join/INVBGMDSBWKWRHBF

and

https://www.birchbox.com/join/INVZSR5C25P23V19


----------



## Armonie gossip (May 3, 2012)

Hello everybody, i'm Armonie, i'm french and i'm looking for someone who can send me the gossip box (only once) or who Will be interested in swatching boxes. I receive the 4 french boxes each months and i can give you advice if i want to know more about one of them. I really want the birchbox so if ur interested dont hesitate to tell me! Waintin' 4 u! Xoxo


----------



## becarr50 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I doubt it is going to happen. Maybe they'll ship them all out by the 11th, but there is no way we are all going to have our boxes by the season finale.


 Yeah. I'm thinking no way that I'll get mine by the 14th.  I would say that unless my box is one of the first that ships (TV box), it usually doesn't arrive to my house until about the 19th or so. Not that the GG finale matters to me at all, but I was looking forward to getting my box a little early this month




I'm just a tad obsessed with Birchbox. Haha.


----------



## winkiepup (May 3, 2012)

> I would say a little over a week.


 She replied April 20 but I haven't gotten my Jouer samples yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 3, 2012)

I emailed BB a while back about if I should change my address as I am moving home on the 15th and they said it should be here by the 14th due to stricter shipping schedule this time. Who knows if they will stick to this but if I don't receive my BB by the time I leave I will be giving BB some serious hell since they assured me to not change my address and keep the one I'll be at till the 15th.  

Hopefully they shipped and its just they haven't sent us the tracking codes yet! 

Hopeful Thinking!


----------



## JaSmine Rose (May 3, 2012)

Any clues yet as to what we may get?


----------



## tawnyanshawn (May 3, 2012)

not that I can find and it is killing me. hehehe



> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any clues yet as to what we may get?


----------



## Amber Barrera (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm I sure hope so, I signed up again yest!


 I emailed customer service yesterday asking if I had signed up in time to receive May's box or if it would be June's. I'll PM you &amp; let you know what they say as soon as I get a reply.


----------



## Scawolita (May 3, 2012)

> I emailed customer service yesterday asking if I had signed up in time to receive May's box or if it would be June's. I'll PM you &amp; let you know what they say as soon as I get a reply.


 Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikita8501 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed BB a while back about if I should change my address as I am moving home on the 15th and they said it should be here by the 14th due to stricter shipping schedule this time. Who knows if they will stick to this but if I don't receive my BB by the time I leave I will be giving BB some serious hell since they assured me to not change my address and keep the one I'll be at till the 15th.
> 
> ...


 oooh...that gives me SOME hope that I might actually get my boxes by the 15th. I am leaving for my vacation on the 16th and will be gone for a week! I am sooo excited about BB this month that I don't wanna leave on my vacation until I get my hands on them!!


----------



## nikita8501 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed customer service yesterday asking if I had signed up in time to receive May's box or if it would be June's. I'll PM you &amp; let you know what they say as soon as I get a reply.


 Please do let us know if we'll be receiving the GG box or the June box! I too signed up for an additional box on May 1st....


----------



## meaganola (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oooh...that gives me SOME hope that I might actually get my boxes by the 15th. I am leaving for my vacation on the 16th and will be gone for a week! I am sooo excited about BB this month that I don't wanna leave on my vacation until I get my hands on them!!


 I'm wondering if maybe they're not sending as many boxes variations of boxes containing the must-ship-via-ground items (I recall seeing a nail polish mentioned, although the articles I saw apparently got the brand wrong), which would mean more boxes can go more quickly.  That would still mean that they have boxes that need to be shipped pretty much *now*, though.  But then again, now that they've switched to UPS MI, I tend to get shipping notices a couple of days *after* they ship, so it's possible they've actually already gone out, and the email will arrive this weekend.

And I just discovered a signup link in email (to an address that is already subscribed) from this morning (so it's valid until Thursday):  https://www.birchbox.com/join/INVT4KZ6SSWFTTMX  Used!

But!  It does *not* say something about claiming your GG box, so I'm thinking that this should only be used by someone who just wants to sign up for June and isn't concerned with May.

ETA:  And another, but, again, it does *not* say something about claiming your GG  box:  https://www.birchbox.com/join/INVZZJH73S6HLLSJ  Also used!

ETA2:  I meant "variations of boxes," not just "boxes."  Fixed now.


----------



## nikita8501 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if maybe they're not sending as many boxes containing the must-ship-via-ground items (I recall seeing a nail polish mentioned, although the articles I saw apparently got the brand wrong), which would mean more boxes can go more quickly.  That would still mean that they have boxes that need to be shipped pretty much *now*, though.  But then again, now that they've switched to UPS MI, I tend to get shipping notices a couple of days *after* they ship, so it's possible they've actually already gone out, and the email will arrive this weekend.
> ...


 I got two sign ups from BB. One where it said that it is time to claim your GG box or something along those lines and another where it did not say that. But in all that excitement of having received the links, I just signed up and then panicked thinking I might not get the GG box for the link where it did not say anything. I did call up BB later, I was told that I WOULD receive the GG box and not a welcome box or a regular box...but it never hurts to have it confirm by someone else. I am gonna be really disappointed if what they said is not true.


----------



## Meghan Leigh (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oooh...that gives me SOME hope that I might actually get my boxes by the 15th. I am leaving for my vacation on the 16th and will be gone for a week! I am sooo excited about BB this month that I don't wanna leave on my vacation until I get my hands on them!!


  My birthday is on the 15th, so I just hope to get it by then!


----------



## viccckyhoang (May 3, 2012)

my birthday is on the 15th too! ;] Happy Early Birthday! hehe



> Originally Posted by *Meghan Leigh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My birthday is on the 15th, so I just hope to get it by then!


----------



## nikita8501 (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meghan Leigh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My birthday is on the 15th, so I just hope to get it by then!


 oooh! I hope you do too! Would be a really nice B'day gift to yourself! 



 I wish BB just added a little extra something for our B'days though..haha!


----------



## Meghan Leigh (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I already did.


 I would call and explain to them that you're very displeased with their lack of effort to make you feel like a valued customer considering you spend $110 annually on their product and you recommend it to people you know.  If that gets you no where or you feel it necessary, make them aware that you have seen on discussion boards that they give other customers better remedies to their problems.  

Good luck.


----------



## astokes (May 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any clues yet as to what we may get?


 Zadidoll posted earlier that the following items will be in some boxes:

Diorshow Extase mascara

Dr. Jart+ Beauty Balm cream

Ojon Volume Advance volumizing shampoo

Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow

Kiehl's Abyssine Cream +

Fresh Sugar RosÃ© Tinted Lip Treatment SPF 15


----------



## MyriadVoices (May 4, 2012)

I would freak out for some Dior anything, especially mascara. Can't wait! I haven't had time to stalk the threads much this go-round, so I'm kind of relieved there haven't been any spoilers... I am sort of masochistic I guess when it comes to the spoilers... I don't really want to know until I get the box, but I can't control myself when I have so much anticipation!



> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Zadidoll posted earlier that the following items will be in some boxes:
> ...


----------



## winkiepup (May 4, 2012)

On a side note, got my Jouer samples today - but all they sent me were four packets of the luminizing moisture tint (two of each shade). Bummed there is no lip balm since I'm a lip product junkie and was looking forward to trying it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ValentineLissar (May 4, 2012)

Hi!  I'm new to Birchbox. I am subscribed to MyGlam but I also decided to try out Birchbox too. I do have a few questions about some of the posts that other people have made about requesting samples from Jouer.  Is that another service that Birchbox provides on top of the box? I didn't see it on the website and I'm pretty confused.


----------



## nikita8501 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi!  I'm new to Birchbox. I am subscribed to MyGlam but I also decided to try out Birchbox too. I do have a few questions about some of the posts that other people have made about requesting samples from Jouer.  Is that another service that Birchbox provides on top of the box? I didn't see it on the website and I'm pretty confused.


 A really TINY sample of Jouer luminizing moisture tint was sent with Birchbox earlier, some of us here just contacted Jouer Cosmetics on their 'contact us' page to request for their samples. I am not sure what others did, but here's what I did.... I sent them a request letting them know that the shade I got with the Birchbox was off on me and told them what shade I was in MUFE/MAC. I did not hear from them until today, I was contacted by a representative called Whitney (she's SO sweet!) who apologized for not getting back sooner and offered to send me samples in 3 shades to my address. That's it! Hope that helps!!


----------



## miss6aby (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi!  I'm new to Birchbox. I am subscribed to MyGlam but I also decided to try out Birchbox too. I do have a few questions about some of the posts that other people have made about requesting samples from Jouer.  Is that another service that Birchbox provides on top of the box? I didn't see it on the website and I'm pretty confused.


 No it is a cosmetic brand that I think most of us were introduced to from birchbox. One of the ladies here asked for samples directly from the brand and they are very generous. I just got a bunch of samples and buying a lipstick and a couple highlighters because of it.

Their products are GREAT and Whitney from CS sent me glosses to try as extras! Got them within 3 days of requesting.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi!  I'm new to Birchbox. I am subscribed to MyGlam but I also decided to try out Birchbox too. I do have a few questions about some of the posts that other people have made about requesting samples from Jouer.  Is that another service that Birchbox provides on top of the box? I didn't see it on the website and I'm pretty confused.


 The Jouer samples people are talking about have nothing to do with Birchbox (except that the brand has been featured in BB a few times), people were requesting samples from Jouer directly.  The products I've tried are pretty awesome!


----------



## nikita8501 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No it is a cosmetic brand that I think most of us were introduced to from birchbox. One of the ladies here asked for samples directly from the brand and they are very generous. I just got a bunch of samples and buying a lipstick and a couple highlighters because of it.
> 
> Their products are GREAT and Whitney from CS sent me glosses to try as extras! Got them within 3 days of requesting.


 I hope I get some glosses to try too! I had no idea this brand even existed until I found that sample in my BB...I still have no idea about Jouer Cosmetics since I could not try the shade I got...it was dark on me...


----------



## miss6aby (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hope I get some glosses to try too! I had no idea this brand even existed until I found that sample in my BB...I still have no idea about Jouer Cosmetics since I could not try the shade I got...it was dark on me...


 You are in for a treat! Ya tell her your color tone and then she'll give u different shades within that. Then tell her you want to try a couple lipgloss colors that are exlight, medium, dark, pinkish). I said oranges and darker pinks.


----------



## nikita8501 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are in for a treat! Ya tell her your color tone and then she'll give u different shades within that. Then tell her you want to try a couple lipgloss colors that are exlight, medium, dark, pinkish). I said oranges and darker pinks.


 I don't think she asked me about the lip gloss colors at all...




 I don't know if I should email her and request some gloss samples...should i?


----------



## winkiepup (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think she asked me about the lip gloss colors at all...
> 
> ...


 I'm not sure what to do either! I really wanted to try some lip products and mentioned the treatment but didn't receive it. A bit disappointed, but they _are_ free, so...


----------



## jayeldubya (May 4, 2012)

I just sent two emails to Jouer... oops  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I forgot to mention lip glosses... I hope they respond soon!


----------



## nikita8501 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure what to do either! I really wanted to try some lip products and mentioned the treatment but didn't receive it. A bit disappointed, but they _are_ free, so...


 I know! Since IT IS free, I did not want to come across as taking advantage of them or something! I never would have thought of asking them for samples had it not been for some of them mentioning about requesting samples from Jouer....also, I read really good reviews about the tint and I am not a fan of foundations, so just caved in and sent that request...


----------



## zadidoll (May 4, 2012)

Birchbox links are up... 404ing now.... Looks like there will be 19 box variations this month.

To those newer to how I figured out how many boxes there are I'll show you.

https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2012/may12box19





https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2012/may12box20





Typically when the next month's box pages are not loaded the page will 404 which is internet speak for "page not found". Normally if the page is not valid, on Birchbox, it will redirect to the "featured shop" such as on above. Over the months I've been with Birchbox and doing the sneak peeks I've learned that most times when the last page 404s and the next does not that's how many box varieties there will be. Very rarely, but it does happen, there will be more pages despite the fact that at the time I checked the last page I saw 404 was a lower # (as in this case it stops 404s and begins redirecting at box 19). This means that this month while I said it looks like there are possibly 19 box varieties there could still potentially be more. Box pages are typically not finalized by Birchbox until the 10th or 11th of each month and are subject to change.


----------



## nfig (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox links are up... 404ing now.... Looks like there will be 19 box variations this month.
> 
> ...


 I saw in one of your earlier posts that makeptalk members get extra items.  Did I read that wrong?  How would they know you're a member here?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nfig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw in one of your earlier posts that makeptalk members get extra items.  Did I read that wrong?  How would they know you're a member here?


 You read that wrong. She was just giving us an exclusive spoiler, not what is in mut member boxes specifically.


----------



## zadidoll (May 4, 2012)

As Playedinloops mentioned you read that wrong but only because I wasn't more clear. It was merely an exclusive scoop. Sorry about that!


----------



## LadyEarth (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So one of my coworkers has extra subscription sign up invites available and she did not want it to go to waste. If you use it please tell me, so I can edit this post when its gone.
> 
> ...


 and

http://www.birchbox.com/join/INVDDGMJRRJHTXVR claimed!!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know! Since IT IS free, I did not want to come across as taking advantage of them or something! I never would have thought of asking them for samples had it not been for some of them mentioning about requesting samples from Jouer....also, I read really good reviews about the tint and I am not a fan of foundations, so just caved in and sent that request...
> 
> so


I admit I wanted the free stuff! But I am really seeking a good concealer so I figured that was a good excuse!


----------



## GinaM (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> She replied April 20 but I haven't gotten my Jouer samples yet.


  You might try calling their CS # directly.  I called this week because I was trying to find out when one of their out of stock items would be in and I spoke with Whitney.  I think she is their main CS person and she is awesome.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 4, 2012)

eeeeeeeeee, have you guys seen this yet ??

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/22383585529/more-gossip-girl-birchbox-details-revealed


----------



## princess2010 (May 4, 2012)

Love the black and pink boxes! I can't wait!!! The blog made it sound like you can still sign up for a GG box. That's cool for those still wanting to.


----------



## iugirl13 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> eeeeeeeeee, have you guys seen this yet ??
> 
> http://blog.birchbox.com/post/22383585529/more-gossip-girl-birchbox-details-revealed


 

Was just getting ready to post this! I wonder if they will start shipping on Monday?


----------



## princess2010 (May 4, 2012)

I noticed payment cleared the bank. Doesn't that mean shipping will start soon? Hopefully...


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 4, 2012)

the boxes are a nice touch ! 

i hope that means the 2nd box i signed up for will be GG then ! all i've had so far is the welcome box last month  -- would love 2 glamorous boxes !  i wonder if they can tell it is my 2nd account since the address is the same? no welcome box plz!


----------



## Scawolita (May 4, 2012)

I think they'll ship today since it seems like they took payment yest!


----------



## astokes (May 4, 2012)

It looks like all they have to do is put the shipping labels on. So, yay!


----------



## BabyMafalda (May 4, 2012)

My Jouer Samples arrived, yesterday!!! I asked for samples about a month ago!!!


----------



## JaSmine Rose (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Zadidoll posted earlier that the following items will be in some boxes:
> ...


 Oh sounds exciting! Personally, I am far more interested in the mascara. I know that if I get the BB cream it will be on my trade thread. Thanks Astokes for finding the post! I tried looking and got impatient looking through the sea of pages. Thanks again!  

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Jazbot (May 4, 2012)

I am so excited for this months GG BOX!! I also read the thread and contacted Jouer as well.  I will also be receiving samples!! Sample addiction!! I love it.

*You guys rock for always posting awesome information! *

*



   






*


----------



## smariej21 (May 4, 2012)

I contacted Jouer customer service today and they emailed me right away with a list of shades of lip gloss that they had available and she asked me to choose any shades I would love to try. I am so stinkin' excited!!


----------



## nikita8501 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so excited for this months GG BOX!! I also read the thread and contacted Jouer as well.  I will also be receiving samples!! Sample addiction!! I love it.
> 
> ...


 Haha! Sample addiction it is!! I barely had any before I joined MUT and now all of a sudden I have amassed quite a lot of samples (at least by my standards).* A BIG shout out to all the MUT members!!! You guys are really awesome and everyone here is so friendly! 



*


----------



## Stephaniedeex33 (May 4, 2012)

I called CS and also received a reply yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I started a subscription on the 2nd so i'm pretty sure if you subscribed up until this point, you will be receiving the GG box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 
Hi Steph,  
Thanks for writing in. So sorry for any confusion!
 
I can confirm that you will be receiving a May Birchbox which will be the Gossip Girl box! Please let me know if you need anything else. Have a great day!

xo,
Noha


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *smariej21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I contacted Jouer customer service today and they emailed me right away with a list of shades of lip gloss that they had available and she asked me to choose any shades I would love to try. I am so stinkin' excited!!


same here! she said what she had available and asked my preferences, and said she'd send them off early next week. yay ! i totallymissed out on any BB boxes with jouer in them previously so i am jazzed. also... freestuff. haha.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 4, 2012)

I know this has nothing to do with BB but...

I have a few questions for Laura Mercier Silk Creme Foundation or Tinted Moisturizer users.

I myself use the Silk Creme Foundation and I love it, except for the fact that sometimes I feel it makes my skin feel oily at times. Anyone else have a situation with this and how do you resolve it, or have you found something that gives the great coverage of Laura Mercier but reduces the oily finish?

Also has anyone traveled with a Laura Mercier Silk Creme Foundation tube before?  I just started using this products a few months ago and haven't traveled with it before and I am worried it might explode while on a plane, I am planning to fly all the way to Milan this summer for 5 weeks and want to know if I should re-pot it or bring an alternative foundation just in case it explodes.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## berryblueyes (May 4, 2012)

I got my Mother-in-law a yearly subscription for her birthday and we got our mail at her place (we were renting a 3 bedroom basement apartment next door and didn't want to hassel with sharing the mailbox with the owners who lived upstairs lol) Anyway, we got very different stuff in our boxes and would often trade  which was nice. Plus you have to think of like sisters or mother daughters both getting BB. If you want to give them $20 a month instead of $10 a month that is your business and I'm sure they are happy to have it! =)


----------



## JadedBeauty (May 4, 2012)

I really want to know what the Stila product is!


----------



## Jazbot (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want to know what the Stila product is!


 Yes me too, I have been randomly searching "New", or "May" products to see what they have. Sometimes it gives you clues....I am so geeked for the DIOR.


----------



## Scawolita (May 4, 2012)

They are super fast! I asked for tinted moisturizer samples in 2 shades and a lip enhancer sample and this is what I got





They sent 2 of each shade so I have 3 different colors to sample but w/e I'm happy with that!







> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> same here! she said what she had available and asked my preferences, and said she'd send them off early next week. yay ! i totallymissed out on any BB boxes with jouer in them previously so i am jazzed. also... freestuff. haha.


----------



## Scawolita (May 4, 2012)

BTW I sent address last Friday so it took 1 week exactly



> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are super fast! I asked for tinted moisturizer samples in 2 shades and a lip enhancer sample and this is what I got
> 
> ...


----------



## mega789 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just don't understand the attitude of oh its expired or something is missing no big. You are paying for it. If you bought something expired at the store, would you shrug it off? If you ordered from Macy's and something was missing when you got your box, would it not be a big deal?
> ...


 I agree with you Playedinloops! 

Yes it's only $10, but it's also only samples so yes the price isn't pricey as it shouldn't be because your getting samples. However, since we are paying for these samples / service, we should receive them or proper compensation. If something is missing or broke, it would be nice to get a replacement or something extra in the next box of similar value. My box was pretty worthless without those samples.


----------



## becarr50 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *smariej21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I contacted Jouer customer service today and they emailed me right away with a list of shades of lip gloss that they had available and she asked me to choose any shades I would love to try. I am so stinkin' excited!!


 I am so frustrated. I've tried three different times to get samples, and not once has a customer service agent responded to me. And it's not like they don't give out free samples, obviously. It's like they don't want my money. Haha. I always try makeup before I buy it (i.e. why I'm in love with Sephora). Everyone on MUT has said to be persistent, but that was my last try at contacting them. I really like the LMT feel and look, but it was was too dark for me. And I'm actually more interesting in try out their blush and bronzers. Oh well, guess everyone can't be so lucky.  Not that I can really complain though, it seems like I've gotten to try a lot of other free samples recently


----------



## Dianochka (May 4, 2012)

I'm so excited for this box! I hope we get some makeup items and really nice Skincare  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. When are they shipping? I thought it was going to be sooner...


----------



## karenX (May 4, 2012)

https://www.birchbox.com/join/INVKWLNPKX4MDBCT

extra sign up link, if anyone wants it.

edit: someone got it


----------



## randerso (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox links are up... 404ing now.... Looks like there will be 19 box variations this month.
> 
> ...


 Oh, I am glad we can still access them, I love obsessing over the boxes. So much extra entertainment for the month. Thank you for posting this!


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 4, 2012)

Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* 



 

So one of my coworkers has extra subscription sign up invites available and she did not want it to go to waste. If you use it please tell me, so I can edit this post when its gone.

https://www.birchbox.com/join/INVPHFNDPKQ72RHP Claimed!

and

https://www.birchbox.com/join/INV9R3CR2RPQ4QVR

and

https://www.birchbox.com/join/INVBGMDSBWKWRHBF

Claimed!

and

https://www.birchbox.com/join/INVZSR5C25P23V19



> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> and
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/join/INVDDGMJRRJHTXVR


 None of the above links worked for me.  The message indictes they have already beeen used  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want to know what the Stila product is!


i thought it was going to be their new liquid liner. oh man i hope so ! i need a new one anyway so yay and double yay for not having to buy one! i hope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BTW I sent address last Friday so it took 1 week exactly




awesome! a week from today would be brilliant  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> wish me luck lol


----------



## JadedBeauty (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i thought it was going to be their new liquid liner. oh man i hope so ! i need a new one anyway so yay and double yay for not having to buy one! i hope  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I heard that too, I was wondering if it was official...I would be soooo excited if it was a liquid liner, especially if I got a green one


----------



## smariej21 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am so frustrated. I've tried three different times to get samples, and not once has a customer service agent responded to me. And it's not like they don't give out free samples, obviously. It's like they don't want my money. Haha. I always try makeup before I buy it (i.e. why I'm in love with Sephora). Everyone on MUT has said to be persistent, but that was my last try at contacting them. I really like the LMT feel and look, but it was was too dark for me. And I'm actually more interesting in try out their blush and bronzers. Oh well, guess everyone can't be so lucky.  Not that I can really complain though, it seems like I've gotten to try a lot of other free samples recently


 I am still shocked at how easy it was to get samples. I just emailed them and told them I was interested in a few products and wanted to sample them before I bought them and within 15 minutes I got a response back. I couldn't believe how generous she was, she told me to chose all the lip glosses I liked from the list she gave me and she would ship them out to me. I think you should try your luck one more time


----------



## GinaM (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *smariej21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am still shocked at how easy it was to get samples. I just emailed them and told them I was interested in a few products and wanted to sample them before I bought them and within 15 minutes I got a response back. I couldn't believe how generous she was, she told me to chose all the lip glosses I liked from the list she gave me and she would ship them out to me. I think you should try your luck one more time


  Agreed.  It took me three tries.  I waited about a week without hearing anything and then I emailed through their site and CS directly on the same day and then I heard back from Whitney a day or two later.


----------



## smariej21 (May 4, 2012)

Does anyone know of other companies that love to give out free samples of there products like Jouer?


----------



## MakeupGalore (May 4, 2012)

I'm sure there a lot of companies that give out samples. However, I think it's only fair to request free samples if you truly have an interest in actually purchasing their products and aren't just wanting free stuff just for the fun of it. That's just my personal thought on it.


----------



## zadidoll (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm sure there a lot of companies that give out samples. However, I think it's only fair to request free samples if you truly have an interest in actually purchasing their products and aren't just wanting free stuff just for the fun of it. That's just my personal thought on it.


 I have to agree with this but at the same time I realize that some people maybe interested in purchasing the item before trying the sample then decide it's either too expensive or that the product didn't work for them.

One place to keep an eye out on for freebies is Facebook as many companies do giveaways on their pages.


----------



## mega789 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have to agree with this but at the same time I realize that some people maybe interested in purchasing the item before trying the sample then decide it's either too expensive or that the product didn't work for them.
> ...


 and sometimes you try a product you never would have thought you would like.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm sure there a lot of companies that give out samples. However, I think it's only fair to request free samples if you truly have an interest in actually purchasing their products and aren't just wanting free stuff just for the fun of it. That's just my personal thought on it.


 Agreed for sure.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I heard that too, I was wondering if it was official...I would be soooo excited if it was a liquid liner, especially if I got a green one


 
i would be deleriously happy if there was a green one in my box!!  and a dior mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that is all i need! lol


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm sure there a lot of companies that give out samples. However, I think it's only fair to request free samples if you truly have an interest in actually purchasing their products and aren't just wanting free stuff just for the fun of it. That's just my personal thought on it.


 I definitely agree with you and I think it is ESPECIALLY so when its a foundation or tint like a lot of people are asking for. You don't want to spend a whole lot on a full size product and find out it wasn't the right shade with the sample thing you can find out.


----------



## Amber Barrera (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love the black and pink boxes! I can't wait!!! The blog made it sound like you can still sign up for a GG box. That's cool for those still wanting to.


 Thanks! Yeeeeeee I'm so excited!!!


----------



## strawberrybrite (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want to know what the Stila product is!


 

I think someone said something about a liquid eyeliner. (just kidding, I didn't see all the other replies to your post, sorry for being redundant!)


----------



## sihaya (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know this has nothing to do with BB but...
> 
> ...


 I use the tinted moisturizer and have traveled with it before and it's been fine on the flight... Can't say much for the foundation.


----------



## Amber Barrera (May 4, 2012)

I got my reply from Birchbox today.

Hi Amber,

Thanks for writing in! So sorry for the confusion! Your first box will be your May (Gossip Girl) box, and you will not be charged again until June 1st, for your June box. Let me know if there is anything else I can help you with!

xo, Audrey

I activated my second account on May 2nd during the evening. So, as the other ladies said, it looks like all of us who signed up a bit late will be getting our May boxes!


----------



## AsianGirl (May 4, 2012)

I've got an extra link from my sister; she just signed up for her box today as well. So excited for the Stila sample (I hope it's a lip gloss!) https://www.birchbox.com/join/INV6XS48HKNP7BQJ I'll update this post when the link has been used.


----------



## randerso (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm sure there a lot of companies that give out samples. However, I think it's only fair to request free samples if you truly have an interest in actually purchasing their products and aren't just wanting free stuff just for the fun of it. That's just my personal thought on it.


 I agree. I know that the products themselves cost pennies to make, but when you factor in the packaging, branding, customer service, warehouse, shipping, general operations cost, etc., it does end up costing them some money. Of course they make this back tenfold if someone buys a product, but if too many people take advantage of the system, they may change their sample policy to a less generous one.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 4, 2012)

https://www.birchbox.com/join/INVFFZZSJSJQG6X6

Let me know if you use it so I can edit.


----------



## mstlcmn (May 4, 2012)

Here are some extra Birchbox Invites I have 

https://www.birchbox.com/join/INVG4KGXPHFP4SQM

https://www.birchbox.com/join/INV83ZVZ48G7VJRH

https://www.birchbox.com/join/INVTC3KJ2PN9LQL3


----------



## kiwichibi (May 4, 2012)

Hi~ I think I may have stumbled upon the May boxes, but since it's annoying to repost the images here (the spoiler box is so tiny! &gt;.&lt I'll just redirect you to my* BLOG POST*.


----------



## Antidentite (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kiwichibi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi~ I think I may have stumbled upon the May boxes, but since it's annoying to repost the images here (the spoiler box is so tiny! &gt;.&lt I'll just redirect you to my blog post.


 
Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## nikita8501 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kiwichibi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi~ I think I may have stumbled upon the May boxes, but since it's annoying to repost the images here (the spoiler box is so tiny! &gt;.&lt I'll just redirect you to my* BLOG POST*.


 AWESOME!!!


----------



## nikita8501 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kiwichibi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi~ I think I may have stumbled upon the May boxes, but since it's annoying to repost the images here (the spoiler box is so tiny! &gt;.&lt I'll just redirect you to my* BLOG POST*.


 I definitely thought there would be way less than 19 boxes! But, thanks so much for posting this!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 4, 2012)

Oh my.. all I can say is thanks!! Hope I get some Kiehl's or the Fresh Sugar Rose!



> Originally Posted by *kiwichibi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi~ I think I may have stumbled upon the May boxes, but since it's annoying to repost the images here (the spoiler box is so tiny! &gt;.&lt I'll just redirect you to my* BLOG POST*.


----------



## LadyEarth (May 4, 2012)

Yay! Spoilers!


----------



## winkiepup (May 4, 2012)

Thanks! Hoping for the Stila especially - I don't own any colored eyeliners and want to give them a try! Maybe if my sister gets it she'll give it to me...fingers crossed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *kiwichibi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi~ I think I may have stumbled upon the May boxes, but since it's annoying to repost the images here (the spoiler box is so tiny! &gt;.&lt I'll just redirect you to my* BLOG POST*.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 4, 2012)

So diorshow is only in 2 boxes? Typical. 

I already own the full size of extase but it's my hg mascara, and I wouldn't mind a mini...and I'm sure most people would LOVE to try it.


----------



## Sarah Bisson (May 4, 2012)

I hope they started shipping I'm on the West Coast. There is no way it will get here in time. Do I see those scrunchy hair bands again didn't they give those recently ?


----------



## mega789 (May 4, 2012)

I so want box 13 or 15. Kerastase is my hair product of choice and I have been dying to try the new stuff. Plus I want the Dr. Jart bb cream.


----------



## kiwichibi (May 4, 2012)

giving back to the community, in case anyone else was dying of frustration &gt;.&gt;


----------



## wadedl (May 4, 2012)

I would be extremely happy to receive box #8!


----------



## onematchfire (May 4, 2012)

Ooh, these all look pretty good.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 4, 2012)

Wow ok I am feeling much better, I feel that the boxes look a bit more fair split between the boxes this time than from the last few times.


----------



## nikita8501 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow ok I am feeling much better, I feel that the boxes look a bit more fair split between the boxes this time than from the last few times.


 Those were my exact thoughts when I saw the boxes too!


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (May 4, 2012)

Yeah I am excited for the items, but it looks like we are only getting four items this time and an extra I am not too thrilled over that but eh, w/e. I got spoiled last month with the befine care package which gave me 7 items to review and different things so woohoo XD. They all look somewhat promising though I am not sure what all the items are though cause the picture is too small to see. D:


----------



## missionista (May 4, 2012)

I am most excited for the Stila, and really glad that I decided to get just one box.  The Stila is in 7 of the 19 boxes--hopefully I'll get one of those!  I'm neutral about most of the other products, although I'd prefer not to get the hair ties, as I have really short hair.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 4, 2012)

welp. i've got my fingers crossed for diorshow or stila!


----------



## Scawolita (May 4, 2012)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!

ALL HAIL KIWICHIBI


----------



## mega789 (May 4, 2012)

Looks like I'm one of the only one's going for box 13 or 15 so if I don't get it maybe I can swap. The boxes do seem a little more fair this time. I really have been wanting to try the Algenist and I'd be happy with that too. Actually I'd be content with most of the boxes, but I don't care for the Ojon or kiehl's Abyssine.  I don't need the volumizing shampoo and I already have the Abyssine cream. 

Hope they ship soon!


----------



## princess2010 (May 4, 2012)

I think for the first time ever I would be happy with ANY box. They are all awesome! Thank goodness I signed up for 2 this month!


----------



## Scawolita (May 4, 2012)

Any one know what the white bottw with colored polka dots contains?


----------



## Scawolita (May 4, 2012)

Is the purple package in the back face wipes/makeup removers in boxes 4 &amp; 9?


----------



## ladygrey (May 4, 2012)

Agreed! When I was scrolling through, I had trouble finding a box that I wouldn't be okay with. After seeing that, I'm SO stoked for this month's box. 



> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think for the first time ever I would be happy with ANY box. They are all awesome! Thank goodness I signed up for 2 this month!


----------



## Scawolita (May 4, 2012)

Am pretty sure I don't want 2, 3, 6, 11, 15 or 18


----------



## Meghan Leigh (May 4, 2012)

I'll be a tad bit let down if I get a twistband! I used them all the time so I already own like 30.  Plus, I've gotten them twice in my BB.  Heres to hoping I either get the sugar rose or the stilla in my box!


----------



## stellar136 (May 4, 2012)

It was quick, after someone emailed me saying what they could make samples of it was at my door within a week!

---Sorry i tried to reply to someone who asked how quick i got the Jouer samples i requested.. I am new to this


----------



## glamigirl (May 4, 2012)

Where can i find the list of boxes?


----------



## TXSlainte (May 4, 2012)

I'm thinking that the boxes have probably shipped, seeing as how the website says it can take up to 10 days. 14 - 10 = 4, and today is the 4th. (Yes, I am aware it often takes more than 10 days, but in Birchbox world, it's 10 days.) I peeked at the spoilers, and it looks like lots and lots of new products for a change! 

Hope everyone gets an awesome box!


----------



## meaganola (May 4, 2012)

In case anyone is still looking for an invitation link, here's another one, apparently good until noon on Tuesday, if I'm reading the timestamp correctly:    https://www.birchbox.com/join/INVGFZWP972RRTRP

  The interesting thing is that the previous invites I've seen have listed a 48-hour deadline, but this one says 96.


----------



## skylola123 (May 4, 2012)

I don't really know how to feel about the boxes.

It feels like there was so much hype and feel indifferent.


----------



## iugirl13 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm thinking that the boxes have probably shipped, seeing as how the website says it can take up to 10 days. 14 - 10 = 4, and today is the 4th. (Yes, I am aware it often takes more than 10 days, but in Birchbox world, it's 10 days.) I peeked at the spoilers, and it looks like lots and lots of new products for a change!
> 
> Hope everyone gets an awesome box!


That's assuming they are still planning on shipping for the finale.


----------



## pinktergal (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So diorshow is only in 2 boxes? Typical.
> 
> I already own the full size of extase but it's my hg mascara, and I wouldn't mind a mini...and I'm sure most people would LOVE to try it.


 
Yeah,  whenever there's a really great item, I'm guaranteed to not get it.   I mainly stay now for the points and coupons. I'm not even looking at the spoilers and getting my hopes up. Whichever box is the crappiest will have my name all over it. Haha.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,  whenever there's a really great item, I'm guaranteed to not get it.   I mainly stay now for the points and coupons. I'm not even looking at the spoilers and getting my hopes up. Whichever box is the crappiest will have my name all over it. Haha.


 Hahaha, I don't always get a terrible box in theory, but if its not a terrible box, its missing something. I only stay cause I'm annual haha.


----------



## princess2010 (May 4, 2012)

I really don't think any of the boxes are terrible this time! I really don't. There's only one that I'm meh towards but even it's better than the usual BB.


----------



## astokes (May 4, 2012)

Am I the only one hoping I don't get nail polish? I'd rather have the other options. Haha. I already have all of these from BB.





Other than that all of the boxes look desirable to me!


----------



## antonella (May 4, 2012)

where can I go to find whats in the boxes.


----------



## luckylilme (May 4, 2012)

Oh gosh! Seeing these has me going into panic mode. I see more boxes that I DON"T want than ones that I do. I'm sure this won't end well for me lol!


----------



## Amber Barrera (May 4, 2012)

Box links are not working for me




Why are they working for other people??


----------



## princess2010 (May 4, 2012)

Here's a link to the box pictures.

http://juicymang0s.blogspot.com/2012/05/birchbox-may-2012-gossip-girl-themed.html


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 4, 2012)

There's a link 2 pages back? It goes to someone's blog and has pics of boxes offered this month.



> Originally Posted by *antonella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> where can I go to find whats in the boxes.


----------



## pinktergal (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really don't think any of the boxes are terrible this time! I really don't. There's only one that I'm meh towards but even it's better than the usual BB.


 I'll have to take your word because I'm not looking!  Every month I get my hopes up, but I never get any of whatever are the most "special" and coveted items that month. The one time I DID get a full sized $29 lippie, it was a horrible shade for me. Others were getting a pretty pink or berry shade, and I got orange.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />     I have no luck with the boxes.  But I do like the points and the coupons, so I stay.  And maybe some month I'll get  lucky!


----------



## Kittygirl4 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah,  whenever there's a really great item, I'm guaranteed to not get it.   I mainly stay now for the points and coupons. I'm not even looking at the spoilers and getting my hopes up. Whichever box is the crappiest will have my name all over it. Haha.


 I read some of your previous posts, so I was curious if you were hanging in there with BB. 

I really wonder what their method is for selecting who gets what box.  So if you select makeup as your splurge but also state that you have a certain hair type, skin type, or skin condition.....are they really picking a main issue/preference or do you think they are mainly going by how much of each product they have to go around?  I wish there weren't so many variations.  It's nice if you get something you'll truly use that someone else wouldn't use, so I like a little variation according to our skin &amp; hair types, etc.....but I like the boxes to be FAIR to everyone.  But I know it has to be hard to get it right for so many different people.


----------



## tawnyanshawn (May 4, 2012)

So I am agree with some of the people.  With all this hype and looking at the boxes.  I am not real sure.  i see a few of the boxes have hair items.  I dont really do hair items.  I am hoping it will be an okay box.  I dont want any more hair ties, i have ordered many of them and dont need or want anymore.  We will all see here soon i am sure.


----------



## Linabunnie (May 4, 2012)

I have an extra signup link.... https://www.birchbox.com/join/INVTPQL1WH3NJX3V


----------



## snllama (May 4, 2012)

Could someone email me a invitation?

Thanks got one!

I want to get my friend a 3 month gift for her birthday next week and I still havent gotten her mailing address so I bet the one I was using will be gone by the time I get it.

It looks like it will be for June though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (May 4, 2012)

The boxes are looking pretty good to me.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 4, 2012)

I think I'd like most any of the boxes.  I'd especially like to try the stila and Dr.Jart but nothing looks bad this month.  I just hope I get two different boxes and not too many duplicates!


----------



## astokes (May 4, 2012)

Ooh! I just noticed something.

In the pictures of the boxes the "xoxo" cards are 1 of 4 colors. That must indicate which theme the box is. (Black-tie ball and Hampton's beach party are the only ones I named I think)


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 4, 2012)

I think if you're gifting a sub, you can call customer service and bypass the waitlist. You just explain that and I think you're good to go.. my friend was able to get her mom a 3 month sub that way!



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Could someone email me a invitation?
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (May 4, 2012)

Images in the spoiler may not be in the right order. THIS IS JUST A PREVIEW.


----------



## glamigirl (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for the post. I can't believe it. I have absolutely no luck with these special boxes. I have almost everything and i subscribed to two! So disappointed:/. I have the blue stila and wondering if anyone knows if they will give other colors? Btw,you guys will love the liner-it really does last all day.


----------



## pinktergal (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittygirl4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I read some of your previous posts, so I was curious if you were hanging in there with BB.
> 
> I really wonder what their method is for selecting who gets what box.  So if you select makeup as your splurge but also state that you have a certain hair type, skin type, or skin condition.....are they really picking a main issue/preference or do you think they are mainly going by how much of each product they have to go around?  I wish there weren't so many variations.  It's nice if you get something you'll truly use that someone else wouldn't use, so I like a little variation according to our skin &amp; hair types, etc.....but I like the boxes to be FAIR to everyone.  But I know it has to be hard to get it right for so many different people.


 
Originally I had my profile "splurge" item set as eye cream. But I never received any eye treatment products at all.  So last month I switched it to "latest makeup color", but I still didn't get the Revolution Balm. 

I have no idea what their rationale is in selecting our products for us.  Some items, like mascara, are pretty much universally used. Yet from what Jenna said, the Dior Mascara will be in only 2 of the 19 boxes.  How do they decide who gets that?  Doesn't just about every one of us here use mascara?

So, I now have no expectations of getting the monthly "lust" items, or even a good or high-value box. 

But when I review the items, I get 50 or so BB points, so that effectively brings down the cost to $5 per box.  And when I order I get more points for future orders.

I just look at the box now as a little perk to my membership, but it's certainly not the main draw. 

( I still think my "Chinese menu" idea for box filling is the most fair and effective model.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  )


----------



## zadidoll (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks for the post. I can't believe it. I have absolutely no luck with these special boxes. I have almost everything and i subscribed to two! So disappointed:/. I have the blue stila and wondering if anyone knows if they will give other colors?
> 
> Btw,you guys will love the liner-it really does last all day.


 I'm not 100% certain it's the Stila smudgestick. This is from January, which was the smudgestick, notice how it's longer and thinner. My guess this month it's a Stila liquid eyeliner.





PLUS on the smudge stick the Stila logo is on the body of the stick while in the image of this month's boxes it's on the cap.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (May 4, 2012)

So it looks like most of the boxes only have 4 items? Weird.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm not 100% certain it's the Stila smudgestick. This is from January, which was the smudgestick, notice how it's longer and thinner. My guess this month it's a Stila liquid eyeliner.


 
I think you are right, it's the liquid liner...I have it in a gold color, and its ok, but I prefer their smudge sticks. This is what I'm thinking: http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod1840049#sku2226289


----------



## astokes (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So it looks like most of the boxes only have 4 items? Weird.


 Yeah, it looks like instead of a "lifestyle extra" we get the "xoxo" Gossip Girl card. But it seems like every box has at least one of the bigger items. (to me at least) No crazy price discrepancies this month maybe!


----------



## glamigirl (May 4, 2012)

@zadidoll: the pictures of the stila product posted in the spoiler for may gg looks like the waterproof liquid eyeliner, which is the one i already have...was wondering if they will be offering other colors since i already have the blue/indigo?  

stila's liquid eyeliners are seriously the best.  have been primarily using this over my bobbi brown gel liners lately because you can get a very accurate cat eye with their pen like applicatior and it is REALLY waterproof.


----------



## glamigirl (May 4, 2012)

have to agree with above posts-the boxes look kind of sparse to me...but with those liners running at $20 a piece, those who get the boxes with stila will definitely be getting a lot of bang for their buck


----------



## eluveitie (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any one know what the white bottw with colored polka dots contains?


to me it looks the beauty blender cleanser

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/tools-and-accessories/beauty-blender-travel-kit


----------



## sleepykat (May 4, 2012)

I am curious about the Dr. Jart BB Cream. Does anyone know what skintones it is good for, or if they have different shades? I am in love with Skin79's, the triple action pink one. I have very pale, cool-toned skin.


----------



## nikita8501 (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meghan Leigh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll be a tad bit let down if I get a twistband! I used them all the time so I already own like 30.  Plus, I've gotten them twice in my BB.  Heres to hoping I either get the sugar rose or the stilla in my box!


 Don't quote me one this one...but I remember seeing someone here post a message saying if you get the sample again, you could let BB know and they might compensate (I think) you in some way....again, I wish I could copy that post, but I am not able to find that post...


----------



## onematchfire (May 4, 2012)

It's a little weird that some of those boxes have BeautyBlender cleanser in them, but no BeautyBlender. I'm assuming those will go to folks who received the BeautyBlender?


----------



## snllama (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onematchfire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's a little weird that some of those boxes have BeautyBlender cleanser in them, but no BeautyBlender. I'm assuming those will go to folks who received the BeautyBlender?


 that's what I am assuming. I wouldn't mind receiving the cleanser. I heard good things about it. And I bet Ill get it since I got the beauty blender in feb.

but if i get another twist tie....


----------



## Scawolita (May 4, 2012)

So is it safe to till out any boxes with beauty blender cleanser if you've never received a blender from bb?


----------



## miss6aby (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> that's what I am assuming. I wouldn't mind receiving the cleanser. I heard good things about it. And I bet Ill get it since I got the beauty blender in feb.
> ...


 I have the cleanser. It smells great and works really well on the beautyblender and for cleaning brushes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So is it safe to till out any boxes with beauty blender cleanser if you've never received a blender from bb?


 Probably not.


----------



## miss6aby (May 4, 2012)

I just noticed this twistband looks like a HEADBAND version.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
This is new for a sort of repeat...


----------



## astokes (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am curious about the Dr. Jart BB Cream. Does anyone know what skintones it is good for, or if they have different shades? I am in love with Skin79's, the triple action pink one. I have very pale, cool-toned skin.


 I have the Dr. Jart Premium BB Cream, but the one in the boxes is the Dr. Jart Water Fuse BB Cream. I think they're the same color though. There is only one shade in both. Here's a quick swatch for you.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yep, I was thinking it looked bigger...


----------



## CourtneyB (May 5, 2012)

I peaked for the first time...and I'm pretty excited. But I never really have expectations, so to speak, so I'm easily pleased. =)


----------



## makeupexplorer (May 5, 2012)

There is only one box that I wasn't like "OMG I want this!!!" and that is only because I don't know what the products are. Box 12 FYI. Also what are the things that say skin on them? It would be awesome if we could compile a list based on everyone's knowledge of what exactly these items are. I'm pretty lost with some of them.


----------



## tigrlilyem (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *makeupexplorer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> There is only one box that I wasn't like "OMG I want this!!!" and that is only because I don't know what the products are. Box 12 FYI. Also what are the things that say skin on them? It would be awesome if we could compile a list based on everyone's knowledge of what exactly these items are. I'm pretty lost with some of them.


 
There is a video on HSN of the miracle skin body lotion. I didn't know what it was either, but now I'm excited about it.

http://www.hsn.com/as-seen-on-tv/miracle-skin-transformer-body-spf-20_p-6686840_xp.aspx?o=PD-RI-RELATED&amp;sz=0&amp;ocm=&amp;attr=&amp;subcat=&amp;cat=&amp;dept=&amp;sf=&amp;gs=&amp;prev=&amp;cm_sp=PDRecsC-_-Right-_-related
It also looks like the Algenist Concentrated Reconstructing Serum, it was on Dr. Oz.


----------



## snllama (May 5, 2012)

Ack I just realized I will be out of town when the boxes ship! I changed my address to my parent's address where Ill be for a few weeks. I wonder if I changed it in time!

They will think Im insane since Im getting two this month. hah


----------



## tigrlilyem (May 5, 2012)

It looks like one box will have the eyeko fat eye stick. It looks interesting.

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/16825768334/eyeko-fat-eye-sticks-todays-obsession


----------



## makeupexplorer (May 5, 2012)

> There is a video on HSN of the miracle skin body lotion. I didn't know what it was either, but now I'm excited about it. http://www.hsn.com/as-seen-on-tv/miracle-skin-transformer-body-spf-20_p-6686840_xp.aspx?o=PD-RI-RELATED&amp;sz=0&amp;ocm=&amp;attr=&amp;subcat=&amp;cat=&amp;dept=&amp;sf=&amp;gs=&amp;prev=&amp;cm_sp=PDRecsC-_-Right-_-related It also looks like the Algenist Concentrated Reconstructing Serum, it was on Dr. Oz. Â


 Good to know! Now I'm excited about it too!


----------



## MyriadVoices (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know this has nothing to do with BB but...
> 
> ...


Hi! I have combination skin which is typically always clear unless I use an oil-based product on my face. I use the Laura Mercier oil-free tinted moisturizer sometimes, and I find it to be very oily feeling despite the "oil-free" claim. I just don't use it more than two days in a row (I use a different foundation on most other days), and it keeps my face from feeling like a complete grease ball.


----------



## MyriadVoices (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh! I just noticed something.
> 
> ...


----------



## MyriadVoices (May 5, 2012)

oooo, i would like that better!



> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 5, 2012)

oh man, you guys ARE bad influences....lol I just signed up for a second subscription for birchbox. I'm trying to justify it by thinking that I'm probably going to cancel my myglam after this bag anyway....haha either way, I'm gettin two birchboxes, I'm SO hopin for the mascara!


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 5, 2012)

I hope that the xoxo cards with hints to the final have a product hidden in them? There is only 4 items -- usually there is at least 5 when a lifestyle extra is included.


----------



## zadidoll (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *makeupexplorer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> There is a video on HSN of the miracle skin body lotion. I didn't know what it was either, but now I'm excited about it.
> ...


----------



## strawberrybrite (May 5, 2012)

If you push the "qoute" button before you reply to a post it will show the post you're replying to. (which is exactly what I just did not do..there's something wrong with me, tee hee)


----------



## makeupexplorer (May 5, 2012)

I want every box. Also if people hate the twist bands I will take them!!!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 5, 2012)

I got the beauty blender (which I passed on since I use Smashbox Halo powder foundation)  and I have shorter curly hair, so I will be tres annoyed if I get that box that is mostly the hairband and the cleaner! That's a really, really lame box compared to the others.


----------



## iugirl13 (May 5, 2012)

> I got the beauty blender (which I passed on since I use Smashbox Halo powder foundation)Â  and I have shorter curly hair, so I will be tres annoyed if I get that box that is mostly the hairband and the cleaner! That's a really, really lame box compared to the others.


 I just hope people who didn't get a beauty blender don't get the cleanser it would be a waste.


----------



## karenX (May 5, 2012)

The boxes look great!

I think this is the one I'd most like to get:







I'm a huge fan of Algenist skin creams and Dior mascaras.


----------



## xlinds15x (May 5, 2012)

All the boxes look great to me ! Obviously I'm hoping for the Dior mascara, but lets be real I never get the 'big ticket item'. But hey, I'm just as excited for almost every box! Just hoping my 2 boxes are polar opposite boxes, that would be AMAZING


----------



## tigrlilyem (May 5, 2012)

> I got the beauty blender (which I passed on since I use Smashbox Halo powder foundation)Â  and I have shorter curly hair, so I will be tres annoyed if I get that box that is mostly the hairband and the cleaner! That's a really, really lame box compared to the others.


 I would be stoked to get either of the boxes with the cleanser. I would trade with you.


----------



## JaSmine Rose (May 5, 2012)

I am not trying to be lil miss negative here, but I was really expecting to see far more makeup than this is the boxes. I know makeup samples are harder for companies to supply.. 

But come on! I am sure that when people watch this show the question is not "oh I wonder what moisturizer she uses?" I would think the question is OMG who makes that lipstick? But I guess that would just be me. Seeing that I have 2 boxes this month they both will be up on the trade list. Last month with all subscriptions as well. I closed B.A and MG already. I know its only 10 bucks and we can't please everyone all the time. But I think I am just over the whole idea. It's not fun for me anymore. Going to stick with walking up to a makeup counter and letting the girls work and help me decide.


----------



## pinktergal (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just hope people who didn't get a beauty blender don't get the cleanser it would be a waste.


 
Since of course I didn't get a Beauty Blender from BB ( and I don't have one from anywhere else), I'm pretty much guaranteed to get the cleanser.  Haha.  I'm still excited that BB will have lots of cool new stuff I can buy with my points.


----------



## winkiepup (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just hope people who didn't get a beauty blender don't get the cleanser it would be a waste.


 Birchbox wouldn't do that - I mean, isn't that just silly? They'd get so many complaints if that were to happen.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Birchbox wouldn't do that - I mean, isn't that just silly?


 I wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Birchbox wouldn't do that - I mean, isn't that just silly? They'd get so many complaints if that were to happen.


 


> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wouldn't put it past them.


 I aggre I would not put it past BirchBox to give people the cleanser of a product they never received, and they'd tell us that you can use it on any of your brushes.

To be honest this wouldn't be the worst thing it the world for me since I want to buy a blender anyways...


----------



## tigrlilyem (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wouldn't put it past them.


I wouldn't put it past them either. They would probably want to encourage us to buy a beauty blender from the birchbox store.  I didn't get the beauty blender in my box, but ended up buying it with the dermstore coupon from myglam, but I probably won't get the cleanser.


----------



## pinktergal (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am not trying to be lil miss negative here, but I was really expecting to see far more makeup than this is the boxes. I know makeup samples are harder for companies to supply..
> 
> But come on! I am sure that when people watch this show the question is not "oh I wonder what moisturizer she uses?" I would think the question is OMG who makes that lipstick? But I guess that would just be me. Seeing that I have 2 boxes this month they both will be up on the trade list. Last month with all subscriptions as well. I closed B.A and MG already. I know its only 10 bucks and we can't please everyone all the time. But I think I am just over the whole idea. It's not fun for me anymore. Going to stick with walking up to a makeup counter and letting the girls work and help me decide.


 
I agree. I've dropped all my subs except for BB, the quarterly QVC Beauty Tube ( my fave!), and I still have BA only because we can now skip a month and the value of the boxes is much higher than any box I've gotten from BB . I stay with BB because of the other perks, and NOT the boxes.  I've just been let down too many times. 

And, yes, when I see an actress with a makeup color I like, I always want to know "What IS that brand and shade?" .  I don't wonder what face serum she's using because she's probably had plastic surgery anyway, so it doesn't matter to me. But her lipstick?  I WILL lust after that! 

The money I would have spent on Sindulge, BB5, Sample Society, Eco Emi, Glam Bag, and a couple of others I can't remember the names of now goes towards products I actually want, in my correct colors and formulas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinktergal (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I wouldn't put it past them.


 
Me either.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 5, 2012)

Does anyone else feel like this sponsored boxes not really have a theme?  You know how cynthia rowely were all picks that were what she loves to use at her shows?  I feel this one is just random and some leftovers and no real theme.  I thought that the products would all correspond with the ending or theme of the box would correspond with a person or location on Gossip Girl.  Still though I do like how more consistent the boxes are, and there isn't really one I'd hate getting.  Hopefully my two boxes are different though.

Also, is anyone else confessed on how there is only 4-5 Samples in each box.  Which is what they advertise but there is always a lifestyle extra... Right? Which usually pushes the total to 5-6 samples. 

Anyways I am being optimistic and hoping that the xoxo cards contain a hint to the ending and maybe a corresponding lifestyle extra! And also optimistic that they ship soon so I can get it in time!!! Or that they already did as I live on the west coast and it takes a while to receive BirchBox... And it seems that they are still doing USPS Ground since their is products that can't fly.


----------



## zadidoll (May 5, 2012)

This is not a sponsored box though. The Vichy one from a couple of months ago was. These boxes are them working with another company - in this case the CW's Gossip Girl - to promote products that might be used by the characters.


----------



## iugirl13 (May 5, 2012)

I'm going to try and stay positive especially since I am getting 2 boxes this month. And really I haven't had a bad box yet. I loved last month's box more than I thought I would. Especially since I am now addicted to the Juice Beauty moisturizer and Zoya nail polish. I have a nail polish problem though.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 5, 2012)

I don't have a strong preference towards a box this month, which is great... I'll get to avoid the disappointment! I only hope I don't get another nail polish.. I have so many and I almost never paint my nails, so they remain sitting there full in my drawer.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is not a sponsored box though. The Vichy one from a couple of months ago was. These boxes are them working with another company - in this case the CW's Gossip Girl - to promote products that might be used by the characters.


 Oh. Sorry then they partnered with Gossip Girl, not sponsored by Gossip Girl.

Well I guess that I thought we'd see a more theme to what the characters might be using? Such as what Blair or Serena would use... Idk maybe when I receive the box I will see more of a "theme" to it, I just feel its not as obvious of a theme as I was expecting -- not that I am disappointed I just thought it would just look more like that. But I bet that when we get the theme will be better explained on the cards.


----------



## Kyndal (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> that's what I am assuming. I wouldn't mind receiving the cleanser. I heard good things about it. And I bet Ill get it since I got the beauty blender in feb.
> ...


if you get another twist band i'll trade you something for it! i want to try them and seem to be the only person that hasn't gotten one yet! (or anything 'full size' but who's keeping track?)


----------



## calexxia (May 5, 2012)

Perhaps I'm a dork (ok, no perhaps, I AM a dork), but I started thinking about other "theme" boxes that companies could do, and here are some I came up with...feel free to add other ideas!

*Jersey Shore*

Self-tanner

Bumpits

Philosophy Margarita-scented product

Lush Party On Temple Balm

*Marilyn Monroe*

Erno Laszlo skincare

Chanel no. 5

Elizabeth Arden foundation

Red lipstick

*'90s flashback*

CKOne perfume

Clinique Black Honey lipstick

Urban Decay eyeshadow

Brow kit with the big stencils

*Eighties metal (or "Rock of Ages" movie)*

Aquanet

Frosted pink lipstick

Glittery eyeshadow

Blue Eyeliner


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Perhaps I'm a dork (ok, no perhaps, I AM a dork), but I started thinking about other "theme" boxes that companies could do, and here are some I came up with...feel free to add other ideas!
> 
> ...


 
Haha! I love this! You should work with BB to help curate the boxes


----------



## Linabunnie (May 5, 2012)

> Perhaps I'm a dork (ok, no perhaps, I AM a dork), but I started thinking about other "theme" boxes that companies could do, and here are some I came up with...feel free to add other ideas! *Jersey Shore* Self-tanner Bumpits Philosophy Margarita-scented product Lush Party On Temple Balm *Marilyn Monroe* Erno Laszlo skincare Chanel no. 5 Elizabeth Arden foundation Red lipstick *'90s flashback* CKOne perfume Clinique Black Honey lipstick Urban Decay eyeshadow Brow kit with the big stencils *Eighties metal* Aquanet Frosted pink lipstick Glittery eyeshadow Blue Eyeliner


 Like ur ideas!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (May 5, 2012)

*Woodstock 1969*:

Patchouli/musk perfume

Mud mask

Body paint

Sunblock

Incense (lifestyle item)

I have a feeling my brain is going to come up with a lot of these if I let it mull this over!  But after _The Avengers_.  My inner eight-year-old *loves* comic book movies (my car is named after Professor X), and she is insisting on seeing this one in about half an hour.

Also, it looks like the hair tie I received in my August box was the lifestyle item that month, so I wouldn't be surprised if that happened again this month..


----------



## Dianochka (May 5, 2012)

> This is not a sponsored box though. The Vichy one from a couple of months ago was. These boxes are them working with another company - in this case the CW's Gossip Girl - to promote products that might be used by the characters.


 Ugh, I don't think it was cool or fair to only give certain people the Vichy box. I've been subscribed for a while, and have even placed pricey orders in their store.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I also said I love Skincare. I was disappointed in that, I admit.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyndal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> if you get another twist band i'll trade you something for it! i want to try them and seem to be the only person that hasn't gotten one yet! (or anything 'full size' but who's keeping track?)



i don't have one either (new but stalked for ages) and i wonder if they could contain my unruly hair that breaks every other elastic i've had... so i guess i won't be bummed if it get one!  i like the possibility of the headband too - that's how i currently tie my hair up (double them) lol.


----------



## pinktergal (May 5, 2012)

*Eighties metal*

Aquanet

Frosted pink lipstick

Glittery eyeshadow

Blue Eyeliner

Hey, that's still my everyday look!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Haha! Calexxia, you are too funny!  ( Leg warmers optional)


----------



## CourtneyB (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Eighties metal*
> 
> ...


Leg warmers would have to be the life-style extra!

...doing a flashback month would be pretty awesome, I must say. You could do some neat stuff with the 50s, too, though I'm not make-up competent enough to figure that out!  =)


----------



## astokes (May 5, 2012)

I got my samples from Jouer today! : )

(I have purchased 3 products from them before.)

Here's what I got for anyone curious.


----------



## Linabunnie (May 5, 2012)

I have an extra signup link.... https://www.birchbox.com/join/INVK68CRQFRZ18SS?utm_campaign=waitlist11&amp;utm_source=birchbox&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_content=join&amp;utm_term=women


----------



## Auntboo (May 5, 2012)

Well, i just gave in and and requested some jouer samples today. I asked for a sample of the lip enhancer and a sample of the gloss. We'll see if I get anything...


----------



## iPretty949 (May 5, 2012)

i am thinking if I want another one. i have tons and tons of samples and most of them are still in their box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> give me a reeeeaaason to sign up for another BB!


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 5, 2012)

I think the Stila item is the Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Liner in Curacao.  I hope they're not just sampling the blue color, but I would love to have one of those too!


----------



## Steffi (May 5, 2012)

OMG.  I WANT a nail polish.  If not polish, then mascara.  I'm sure I'll try the liquid liner, depending on the color, but would LOVE a nail polish(me? Obsessed?  Nah.  I only have a "couple"*cough*)


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would be stoked to get either of the boxes with the cleanser. I would trade with you.


Let's remember each other!


----------



## skylola123 (May 5, 2012)

Does anyone if the perfume sample is the Miss Dior Cherie?

If it is I am most excited for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i am thinking if I want another one. i have tons and tons of samples and most of them are still in their box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> give me a reeeeaaason to sign up for another BB!


 Okay.  I'm a great enabler, I'm your girl.  I absolutely LOVE having multiple boxes, it really helps with any "Birchbox envy" and doubles your chances of getting some pretty great stuff.  Even if I get a few doubles, it works out good for me (although it doesn't happen very often, surprisingly) because then if I love it I have a really good amount to try and if it's not one of my faves it goes into the ever expanding awesome gift box/goodies bags stash.  Man I wish I had a friend like me! lol  It even helps the not so great at first glance boxes go down easier, because I'm more apt to be thrilled with at least a couple of items and then I give the others a chance and sometimes they end up being surprise new go-to standards in my beauty routine.  I, too, have sooooo much stuff to try, but the value of getting to try name brand stuff for cheap and the allure of getting sent something that is outside my usual routine to try keeps me coming back for more.  Is that enough reasons?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone if the perfume sample is the Miss Dior Cherie?
> 
> If it is I am most excited for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's what it looks like to me!


----------



## Jenna1006 (May 5, 2012)

> Okay. Â I'm a great enabler, I'm your girl. Â I absolutely LOVE having multiple boxes, it really helps with any "Birchbox envy" and doubles your chances of getting some pretty great stuff. Â Even if I get a few doubles, it works out good for me (although it doesn't happen very often, surprisingly) because then if I love it I have a really good amount to try and if it's not one of my faves it goes into the ever expanding awesome gift box/goodies bags stash. Â Man I wish I had a friend like me! lol Â It even helps the not so great at first glance boxes go down easier, because I'm more apt to be thrilled with at least a couple of items and then I give the others a chance and sometimes they end up being surprise new go-to standards in my beauty routine. Â I, too, have sooooo much stuff to try, but the value of getting to try name brand stuff for cheap and the allure of getting sent something that is outside my usual routine to try keeps me coming back for more. Â Is that enough reasons?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You have me ready to sign up for a third box..


----------



## meaganola (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dianochka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh, I don't think it was cool or fair to only give certain people the Vichy box. I've been subscribed for a while, and have even placed pricey orders in their store.
> 
> ...


 I got the impression that they sent out the invitation on that one to people who were in a particular age group and identified sensitive skin as a specific concern.  This seemed to be a Vichy-driven deal, so I'm not sure Birchbox had anything to do with excluding people aside from looking at the profiles and figuring out who qualified given the sponsor's requirements.  It seemed to be all about targeted marketing, not giving subscribers an extra bonus.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the impression that they sent out the invitation on that one to people who were in a particular age group and identified sensitive skin as a specific concern.  This seemed to be a Vichy-driven deal, so I'm not sure Birchbox had anything to do with excluding people aside from looking at the profiles and figuring out who qualified given the sponsor's requirements.  It seemed to be all about targeted marketing, not giving subscribers an extra bonus.


I think, too, if aging was a concern.


----------



## winkiepup (May 5, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone if the perfume sample is the Miss Dior Cherie?
> 
> If it is I am most excited for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Looks like it! I'm really hoping for the Dior mascara or the Stila eyeliner; having found my HG perfume, all perfume samples are useless to me.

On a side note, does anyone have mascara recommendations? My primary concerns are separation with volume. I'd love to hear waterproof recs too, as I've never used those before. Drugstore brands are fine, as are high-end - if they're good, I'd love to hear about them!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've tried Diorshow (like but dries too quickly), Buxom (love the separation, wish there were more volume!), Tarte LCL (love the dark color, not enough separation), YSL Faux Cils (smears, IDK why), Lancome Virtuose (good mascara), and would love some new recommendations.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 5, 2012)

Is anyone else getting seriously concerned they haven't shipped yet? There is no way its going to get here by the 14th if they haven't shipped and are shipping their typical way.

Gr... Anticipation is killing me.


----------



## mega789 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Looks like it! I'm really hoping for the Dior mascara or the Stila eyeliner; having found my HG perfume, all perfume samples are useless to me.
> ...


 Do you like Benefit Bad Gal mascara? That is one of my fav mascara's and than I found a cheaper dupe for it this week and was amazed: *Prestige Cosmetics - My Biggest Lashes Big Lash Effect *Mascara ($6.50). You can layer it it for more volume and no clumping. I am in love! It has the same brush as the Benefit Bad Gal Mascara. It seperates, gives volume and length. I was about to make a thread about it, but since you asked about mascara her ya go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You can find it at Ulta and I actually found it at K-Mart.


----------



## winkiepup (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Do you like Benefit Bad Gal mascara? That is one of my fav mascara's and than I found a cheaper dupe for it this week and was amazed: *Prestige Cosmetics - My Biggest Lashes Big Lash Effect *Mascara ($6.50). You can layer it it for more volume and no clumping. I am in love! It has the same brush as the Benefit Bad Gal Mascara. It seperates, gives volume and length. I was about to make a thread about it, but since you asked about mascara her ya go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You can find it at Ulta and I actually found it at K-Mart.


 I've never tried Bad Gal but I'm curious now! Is the formula of the Prestige a dupe for the Bad Gal as well, or just the brush?


----------



## Meggpi (May 6, 2012)

I am a HUGE fan of Chanel Inimitable Intense, but I've read reviews going in both direction.  I can never afford it, so I tend to hoard it well past how long I should because no occasion ever seems good enough for it.  My backup is actually Cover Girl Lash Blast Volume, I bought it once on a whim and it shocked me how much I liked it, I've been a makeup counter snob since I discovered Prescriptives in my early teens and started squirreling away money for hideous, expensive maroon lipstick (yay 90's).  I find it really easy to layer so I can do daytime working in a hospital or keep building it.  

It actually got me trying more drugstore brands, I think they've improved a lot over the years.



> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Looks like it! I'm really hoping for the Dior mascara or the Stila eyeliner; having found my HG perfume, all perfume samples are useless to me.
> ...


----------



## mega789 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've never tried Bad Gal but I'm curious now! Is the formula of the Prestige a dupe for the Bad Gal as well, or just the brush?


 
I think it's pretty much the same. You may need more layers of the Prestige, but it's ok since it doesn't clump. I think the BadGal may even clump more which may make it add a little more volume. 

Here is some reviews on Ulta of the Prestige one...I think one negative: http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2203912&amp;productId=xlsImpprod2960167&amp;navAction=push&amp;navCount=1&amp;categoryId=cat80040

Here is reviews for the BadGal Lash: http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?skuId=2159935&amp;productId=xlsImpprod820352&amp;navAction=push&amp;navCount=1&amp;subdoc=1benefitbadgal&amp;categoryId=cat80040#reviews


----------



## poopfruit (May 6, 2012)

hmmm... i'm seeing a lot of skin products in some of those boxes.

i don't mind getting things i would never normally buy, but i can't even try most of the skin products they send out because of the condition of my face (and conflicting topical medications).

i wish there was a way to indefinitely opt out of skin stuff.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 6, 2012)

I still user drugstore brand mascara and some other products as well. Actually, I layer 2 mascaras; first a volumizing and thickening one, then a lengthening and defining one on top. A makeup artist once recommended it as a trick and I've been doing it for some time now. Speaking of Dior, I just put an order in @Sephora and they offered their deluxe mascara as a sample through a promo code! So if I get lucky and receive another one in My BB, I'll have an extra one up for grabs!


----------



## iPretty949 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay.  I'm a great enabler, I'm your girl.  I absolutely LOVE having multiple boxes, it really helps with any "Birchbox envy" and doubles your chances of getting some pretty great stuff.  Even if I get a few doubles, it works out good for me (although it doesn't happen very often, surprisingly) because then if I love it I have a really good amount to try and if it's not one of my faves it goes into the ever expanding awesome gift box/goodies bags stash.  Man I wish I had a friend like me! lol  It even helps the not so great at first glance boxes go down easier, because I'm more apt to be thrilled with at least a couple of items and then I give the others a chance and sometimes they end up being surprise new go-to standards in my beauty routine.  I, too, have sooooo much stuff to try, but the value of getting to try name brand stuff for cheap and the allure of getting sent something that is outside my usual routine to try keeps me coming back for more.  Is that enough reasons?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I had to read it five times so this will sink into my system  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You win, you really are a great enabler! Im signing up! I hope hubby wont be surprised to see 2 boxes in the mail. He keeps on saying BIRCHBOX to all of my packages arriving in the mail.



I am cancelling one box to give way for this.

**Huhuhu!



Sign up for May GG boxes ended yesterday :/ Bummer me!


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Looks like it! I'm really hoping for the Dior mascara or the Stila eyeliner; having found my HG perfume, all perfume samples are useless to me.
> ...


I am recently in love with Smashbox Hyperlash Mascara.I got it from Sephora in the Smashbox Try It Kit, and I'm buying the full size because I love it so much. I also have Buxom, which I do like but not as much, and I used to use Doirshow. For a while I was only using The Falsies mascara from Maybelline, the first day I wore it 3 people asked me what kind of mascara I had on. Hyperlash has taken its place though, it separates well and adds length and thickness both at once.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 6, 2012)

I really think Maybelline The Falsies Flared is my favorite ever mascara, I don't even bother buying the more expensive ones anymore.  I've never tried the Dior, though, so of course I'd love to try it.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 6, 2012)

That's a fave of mine, as well. Always have a spare in my bag.



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really think Maybelline The Falsies Flared is my favorite ever mascara, I don't even bother buying the more expensive ones anymore.  I've never tried the Dior, though, so of course I'd love to try it.


----------



## Jenna1006 (May 6, 2012)

I'm super excited.. I received a shipping notice for one of my Bircboxes. It has not moved yet so no weight or ETA..,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really think Maybelline The Falsies Flared is my favorite ever mascara, I don't even bother buying the more expensive ones anymore.  I've never tried the Dior, though, so of course I'd love to try it.


 
That one gets really crumbly on me...which is sad, because I loved the look. Diorshow extase is my hg though, and since I've quit buying new mascaras every 2 weeks, I feel like 28 dollars a bottle that will last me 5 months is reasonable.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 6, 2012)

YAY!  Got a shipping notice!  I swore I was going to stay off this board and just wait for my box this month.  Yeeeaaaah...that is not working out so well.


----------



## heather4602 (May 6, 2012)

I got a shipping confirmation on one of mine this morning! So excited!


----------



## kcrowebird (May 6, 2012)

I Got a shipping notice! .55 and set for delivery on 5/10!


----------



## becarr50 (May 6, 2012)

Got my shipping notice for the first of my two boxes this month. Mine was .5530 and I'm hoping for great products


----------



## MakeupA (May 6, 2012)

Yes me too! My first box from my main account is .5520. I hope this is a sign that the other two boxes will be different since I haven't received shipping confirmations yet and they are going to the same place. Either way I'm excited, it should be here on the 10th!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 6, 2012)

I got a shipping notice for my new box, though it's not updated yet!  Still waiting for my main account. I hope this means I got two different boxes!


----------



## emielli (May 6, 2012)

I just got my shipping notice! I'm so excited about this box - I used to love Gossip Girl (up until the last twoish seasons...), so I'm thrilled to be getting this one. The tracking number didn't have the wait or anything yet, so it looks like my box will go out tomorrow and I should get it by Wednesday or Thursday (I'll update with the weight once I check).


----------



## lovestarbrooke (May 6, 2012)

I got my shipping notice on my main account. It's in Connecticut and weighs .5480. Shipping info says it will be here Thursday but I'm hoping for Tuesday lol.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (May 6, 2012)

Hey all,

I am new to this site &amp; Birchbox, so please bear with me. I was looking through the spoiler photos and noticed a lot of the blue Stila pencils. I'm sure they just used the same pencil for each for photo to make it easier, but what are the odds all the pencils sent out will actually be blue? I'm just wondering if they would send out different colors to different people or the same color to all. Anyone have any ideas? I'm curious because I'm thinking I may get one with the pencil since there are so many and my "beauty splurge" on my profile is the latest makeup color.


----------



## TXSlainte (May 6, 2012)

I'm trying to look at no shipping notice as a good thing. Last month I got it super late, and actually *gasp* got the box I most wanted. I have a feeling the boxes with the nail polish ship first. Since I'm fairly certain I'm the only person who doesn't really care if I get a polish, later shipping is a good sign. Maybe.


----------



## amandah (May 6, 2012)

I got a shipping notice this morning too, but its not active yet. I'm so excited. This will be my first birchbox  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldenmeans (May 6, 2012)

Yay, I got one shipping notice! It hasn't updated yet, though.



> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I am new to this site &amp; Birchbox, so please bear with me. I was looking through the spoiler photos and noticed a lot of the blue Stila pencils. I'm sure they just used the same pencil for each for photo to make it easier, but what are the odds all the pencils sent out will actually be blue? I'm just wondering if they would send out different colors to different people or the same color to all. Anyone have any ideas? I'm curious because I'm thinking I may get one with the pencil since there are so many and my "beauty splurge" on my profile is the latest makeup color.


 They do send different colors. If I remember correctly, when people got Stila liners in the January box they sent brown, blue or purple.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay, I got one shipping notice! It hasn't updated yet, though.
> 
> They do send different colors. If I remember correctly, when people got Stila liners in the January box they sent brown, blue or purple.


 Thanks!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 6, 2012)

No shipping notice yet and I live on the west cast, so I'll be one of the last to get my boxes... But I'm still excited!


----------



## JaSmine Rose (May 6, 2012)

Shipping notice is out. first box is 0.5500 projected date of the 10th. However when they box is in Logan Nj I get it the next day, so looks like monday this one will be here.

No word yet on the second box.


----------



## karenX (May 6, 2012)

when we got the Stila eye shadows last Spring, they sent out a bunch of different colours. It'll probably be varied again for the liners.


----------



## pinktergal (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No shipping notice yet and I live on the west cast, so I'll be one of the last to get my boxes... But I'm still excited!


 They ship by box numbers, so it doesn't matter where you live. Last month my box # was one of the last shipped. I'm in RI, but I got my box way later than most others here.


----------



## JaSmine Rose (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They ship by box numbers, so it doesn't matter where you live. Last month my box # was one of the last shipped. I'm in RI, but I got my box way later than most others here.


 Yup. I get 2 boxes at the same address. Last month one got here way before the other. And I am one town over form the fulfillment center.


----------



## dryadsbubble (May 6, 2012)

Hi TXSlainte , I'm new to this site and it may have been answered, but why do you think the nail polish boxes ship first? Due to weight?


----------



## dryadsbubble (May 6, 2012)

Do you know if they ship numerically by box number or just random assortment of numbers all shipped together?


----------



## princess2010 (May 6, 2012)

Dior BlackOut is my favorite of the Dior's I've tried, but a mascara that is just as good is the Jordana from Walgreens for $2.99. It's awesome!


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 6, 2012)

No shipping notice here yet from either account... Happy to see that the shipping codes have started to be sent out though, looks like it was sent so far mainly to people on the east coast, hopefully us west coasters get it soon too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Looks like the weight between everyones is consistent, which makes sense due to the consistency between the boxes!


----------



## iugirl13 (May 6, 2012)

Shipping notice for my first box is here!!!!




No update yet on where it is at but if it came tomorrow that would be amazing. Start my first day of my summer job tomorrow and I need a little something to celebrate


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you know if they ship numerically by box number or just random assortment of numbers all shipped together?


 It'st just random. Like they will ship all of boxes 3, 8, 12 in one wave, and then the next wave might be 5, 17, 22, and so on, untill all of the boxes are shipped out, and the order that the numbers are shipped out changes every month.


----------



## princess2010 (May 6, 2012)

I'm curious about two of the boxes that only have three samples but have some cards in there. I'm assuming those are foil sample packets of something.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 6, 2012)

No tracking on either of my accounts, but no worries, they will get here when they get here...


----------



## BrittneyMarie (May 6, 2012)

This is the first time my box hasn't been in the first wave of shipments, I'm anxious, lol!


----------



## dryadsbubble (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It'st just random. Like they will ship all of boxes 3, 8, 12 in one wave, and then the next wave might be 5, 17, 22, and so on, untill all of the boxes are shipped out, and the order that the numbers are shipped out changes every month.


 Thanks so much! That makes a lot of sense. I was hoping to try to guess my box number (or at least eliminate a few) because I haven't received a shipping notice yet, but it seems like that philosophy won't work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xgabzillaa (May 6, 2012)

I want box 18 SOOOOO bad


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! That makes a lot of sense. I was hoping to try to guess my box number (or at least eliminate a few) because I haven't received a shipping notice yet, but it seems like that philosophy won't work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No problem! I wish it worked that way, it would be so much easier to figure out which number you might get


----------



## ILikeGiants (May 6, 2012)

I got one shipping notice this morning, although it hasn't updated on the UPS site yet. I'm excited to have not gotten my second notice yet because hopefully that means I will get two different boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 6, 2012)

I just want my boxes; they all have something good in there and I caved and signed up for a second sub! Twice the goodies every month now! I'm sure my notices will appear soon. I think last month I got my box later than most, but it was also my first month.


----------



## princess2010 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm curious about two of the boxes that only have three samples but have some cards in there. I'm assuming those are foil sample packets of something.


Ok I think it must be the deluxe samples of this.

http://www.kerastase-usa.com/_en/_us/conso/home/home.aspx Cristalliste


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 6, 2012)

How are twist bands and color club gossip girl? I think the boxes look ok, not amazing but not terrible either but as everyone else, I was expecting something different. I am a huge fan of gossip girl and when I think of gg, I think of Blair, who probably wouldn't be caught dead with color club or a twist band. Not trying to sound snobby because it's the truth but I feel like some boxes they didn't have anything to add so they throw in extras from previous boxes. With that said, I want a color club!! Loooove my neon one from a few boxes back!


----------



## skylola123 (May 6, 2012)

For the first time in a VERY long time I have received my tracking #!

From the weights that have been posted, it looks like we might be getting the same boxes.

I received my tracking # and the weight is .557 &amp; should be here by 5/10!!!


----------



## LadyEarth (May 6, 2012)

I received a shipping notice for both of my Birchboxes! The weights are .5540 and .5590. It has a projected date of delivery of May 8th. Of course slightly worried the tracking may be lying to me due to my package starting out in NY and is now in MA..............even though I live in NY......



.........maybe I'n reading this wrong....


----------



## Lychae (May 6, 2012)

I was sent my tracking number today (four hours ago). Currently, no weight yet.


----------



## Lychae (May 6, 2012)

Any spoilers or pages posted for the boxes?


----------



## princess2010 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any spoilers or pages posted for the boxes?


 http://juicymang0s.blogspot.com/2012/05/birchbox-may-2012-gossip-girl-themed.html


----------



## winkiepup (May 6, 2012)

Hmm...really like: 5, 13, 14, 16, 19
like: 12, 2, 4, 6, 8, 9

don't need: 10, 3, 7, 11, 15, 17, 18

There aren't any boxes I love this month (all of them have at least one item I wouldn't use), but maybe I'll get one of my top picks this month! Still no shipping notices.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mega789 (May 6, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* 



I really think Maybelline The Falsies Flared is my favorite ever mascara, I don't even bother buying the more expensive ones anymore.  I've never tried the Dior, though, so of course I'd love to try it.  



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> That one gets really crumbly on me...which is sad, because I loved the look. Diorshow extase is my hg though, and since I've quit buying new mascaras every 2 weeks, I feel like 28 dollars a bottle that will last me 5 months is reasonable.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
This Maybelline Falisies Flared isn't bad, but clumps a little too much for me!

Another thing I do when I want to add EXTRA OOMPH for the evening, is use *Tweezerman Fast Lash Lengthening Fiber.*

*This stuff is awesome! It creates Volume and lots of length and I find using it with the cheap Rimmel mascara with fibers really works well together.*


----------



## jumpnshout5 (May 6, 2012)

Is it just me, or are 11 &amp; 14 the same box, minus one item in 11?


----------



## Janamaste (May 6, 2012)

I'm hoping for a box with Stila. Whatever the product ends up being. It's about a 1 in 3 chance.

I would also love an Ojon box. That's about a 1 in 4 chance.

There's 2 boxes with both. Fingers crossed!

I'm very jealous of all of you with shipping notices. I'm never in the first wave.


----------



## winkiepup (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it just me, or are 11 &amp; 14 the same box, minus one item in 11?


 I saw that too!


----------



## lillybunny (May 6, 2012)

I have gotten those before! Go to the "consulting" tab, fill out your info, and in bout a day they will email you asking if you want samples.


----------



## internetchick (May 6, 2012)

I got my shipping notification!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ValentineLissar (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received a shipping notice for both of my Birchboxes! The weights are .5540 and .5590. It has a projected date of delivery of May 8th. Of course slightly worried the tracking may be lying to me due to my package starting out in NY and is now in MA..............even though I live in NY......
> 
> ...


 I wonder if those boxes will be different since you posted the weights. It will most likely be different because of the probability of getting the same box out of so many box varients is small.  But at the same time...I don't you can tell that they are different just from the weight alone.  They only differ by .005 in thousandths of a magnitude, which is tiny. 

I got my box confirmation as well but no weight.  I looked at the sneak peeks and I really don't want another polish by colorclub since I already got one a couple of monthes ago. I wouldn't mind the BB cleaners either because that way  I can order the BB with my points.


----------



## mega789 (May 6, 2012)

Looks like most people have different opinions this time on which box is great, SO looks like we may have lots of great trades going on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*#1 on my list is getting kerastase cristalliste!!!* Being the Kerastase fanatic I am, I can't believe I didn't buy it yet. More money has gone into this brand than anything. 

However, money is tight and I'd like to sample it and make sure it's worth the plunge again since some of their products work better than others for me.

I would also like Algenist products, BB cream, Diorshow, hair tie, any of the eye liners, Shu Uemura essence, 

I have enough polish, no need for the Ojon, Kerastase Age Premium line, or Kiehl's cream or any perfume and will gladly trade those. Also kinda meh for the skin Transformer. So if your looking for these things and you want to swap, keep me in mind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## internetchick (May 6, 2012)

That looks like the Stila sparkle liquid liners. &lt;--highlight to see spoiler I WANT!


----------



## MKCurio (May 6, 2012)

I'm a little underwhelmed from what I see in the Juicy Mango links.  When they said themed boxes (IE. Hamptons / black tie) I thought they were going to be really thought out but these all look kinda all over the place.


----------



## dryadsbubble (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it just me, or are 11 &amp; 14 the same box, minus one item in 11?


 Wow, it looks like it. I am hoping that particular missing item shows up in my box, so I'd be pretty bummed if I got 11 instead of 14! I wonder how they decided that?


----------



## WarPaint1739 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really think Maybelline The Falsies Flared is my favorite ever mascara, I don't even bother buying the more expensive ones anymore.  I've never tried the Dior, though, so of course I'd love to try it.


 I love that mascara. I keep getting mascara samples. Even the really expensive ones don't compare.


----------



## dryadsbubble (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have gotten those before! Go to the "consulting" tab, fill out your info, and in bout a day they will email you asking if you want samples.


 Which product allows this?? I'd definitely sign up for some samples!


----------



## erinkins (May 6, 2012)

My box is .5030 and projected date is the 10th! Right when I get home from vacation!


----------



## jumpnshout5 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow, it looks like it. I am hoping that particular missing item shows up in my box, so I'd be pretty bummed if I got 11 instead of 14! I wonder how they decided that?


 I would be super bummed if I got 11 instead. That missing item almost seems like the "big ticket" of the box.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 6, 2012)

Just got my shipping notice as well but it has no info attached to it yet. wooohoo pretty excited this is my first bb!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (May 6, 2012)

Might the little red pot be the Korres Wild Rose night cream? I'd love to try that one! Ahh.

No shipping notice for me yet...


----------



## BrittneyMarie (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would be super bummed if I got 11 instead. That missing item almost seems like the "big ticket" of the box.


 Yeah, that's really irritating :/


----------



## astokes (May 6, 2012)

I got  my shipping notice today. Box weighs .5490. Projected delivery date is the 10th.

I really do not want the Beauty Blender cleaner. I got the Beauty Blender and it's pointless for me.  (although I might try it for brush cleaning)

Is the BB good for blush? Powder or Cream?

I'm also hoping I don't get the Color Club.  Meh.

Anything else would be awesome though!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 6, 2012)

I'll be happy to swap for some Kiehl's! If I get some Kerestese, you're on. I love me some Kiehl's! I'm still relatively new and have only done one swap, so I'm still working on building a stash lol.



> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like most people have different opinions this time on which box is great, SO looks like we may have lots of great trades going on  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## meaganola (May 6, 2012)

I have one shipping notice!  As for people who were wondering if East Coasters were getting their notices first, nope.  I'm in Portland.  Still waiting on shipping notices for the other boxes.  I'm one of those weird people who is hoping against most of the big-ticket items, though (don't wear mascara because it feels weird on my lashes, can't apply liquid liner due to far too many years of playing saxophone).  On the up side, those things should be easily traded.


----------



## astokes (May 6, 2012)

I did a little something that  might ease the worry about Box 11 being the same as Box 14 minus the Stila.

Box 14 &amp; 11 both have purple cards yes? Well the OCD me was wondering why some color cards had more boxes. So here:

Gold Card- *5 Boxes*- Box #'s 1,4,5,9,16

Forrest Green Card- 4 Boxes- Box #'s 2,15,18,19

Coral Card- 4 Boxes- Box #'s 3,6,10,12

Purple Card- *6 Boxes*- Box #'s 7,8,*11*,13,*14*,17

So, maybe they will even out the number of boxes per color. Making each color have 4 boxes. I'm probably thinking about this way too much. Haha.


----------



## SetToStunning (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erinkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is .5030 and projected date is the 10th! Right when I get home from vacation!


 We have the same box!


----------



## beautybeth (May 6, 2012)

I *really* hope I get the Stila Liner (highlight to see) - I missed the last Stila eyeliner in January, so fingers crossed!! Nothing else really excited me a ton.


----------



## MyriadVoices (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Looks like it! I'm really hoping for the Dior mascara or the Stila eyeliner; having found my HG perfume, all perfume samples are useless to me.
> ...


Mascara is my number one makeup staple. If I had to cut all makeup but one thing, mascara would be the one item left. I love Clinique High Impact mascara, and it layers well. I've used it for years, until my 19 year-old sister in law bought me Urban Decay's Supercurl Curling mascara. Honestly, I don't think it really curls... but it gives a dramatic false eyelashes effect. Two coats and I'm pretty much good all day long, no reapplication necessary. Since I had been having to reapply the Clinique mascara several times a day to keep the dramatic effect I wanted, I was happy to switch over to the UD mascara. The UD wears so well, I can literally sleep in it, on my face, roll around, sweat, and wake up with perfect mascara. My only complaints -- it doesn't layer as well (the Clinique leaves my lashes pretty soft, this one is a harder finish), and if I reapply late in the afternoon or evening, I often can't get all my mascara off with makeup remover. After a morning wash, it's usually all gone, though.


----------



## AmberStarr (May 6, 2012)

I got my shipping notification this morning and my box weighs 0.5610!! I can't wait to get it. I was one of the people who got the Beauty Blender so I wouldn't mind getting the cleanser for it. I would like the Stila but honestly all the boxes look pretty good. I am so excited to get mine. It said it should be here on the 10th.


----------



## MyriadVoices (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I saw that too!


 I thought at first that #11 had a mascara or something black laying on its side, but then I looked again. It does, indeed, appear that one item is simply absent. I'm hoping that box picture was just a mistake.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, 11 has a mascara or something, but it's black so it's hard to see.


 I think what you're seeing is just the bottom of the bvlgari


----------



## MyriadVoices (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think what you're seeing is just the bottom of the bvlgari


You're right! Boo to whoever made that box! :/


----------



## meaganola (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, 11 has a mascara or something, but it's black so it's hard to see.


 Where do you see that?  I see a black strip at the bottom of the white card, but it's there on 14, too.

Also, due to a spoiler about a specific item in one of the specific theme boxes, I'm thinking that the green box is Hamptons beach party  (I can't get the spoiler block to work, so I'm using the white type trick, too!).


----------



## dd62 (May 6, 2012)

Hello All! I had a quick question and was hoping someone here could help.

So it seems somehow I had no clue about these beauty samples subscriptions until earlier this week. I did my research and decided to try birchbox and then seen they were doing a GG box. I went to the page and reserved a box with my email, and it said they would be in touch. I did this I think Monday? It said it reserved me a GG box, but i'm worried i'm going to miss it. Any idea how long it takes to get the email? TIA


----------



## Souly (May 6, 2012)

This is the first time I have ever been in the first wave of shipments! Mine weighs .5550 &amp; is due the 10th, more like the 12th but we will see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulippop (May 6, 2012)

I got shipping confirmation emails for my 2 boxes but no weight or anything is given.  *fingers crossed that they aren't the same*


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 6, 2012)

How many "waves" of shipments does BB usually do? It's only my second month, so I'm still learning and haven't got a notice for either of my two subs.


----------



## PatriciaAO (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, new to this forum!! This will be my 3rd BB that I get. I also got my shipping notification this morning, my box weighs 0.4970. So far i've only seen .5 and up. So that makes me slightly worried I got one of the not so impressive boxes. Mine is said to arrive on the 10th as well, so fingers crossed!


----------



## AsianGirl (May 6, 2012)

Originally Posted by *AsianGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've got an extra link from my sister; she just signed up for her box today as well.
So excited for the Stila sample (I hope it's a lip gloss!)
https://www.birchbox.com/join/INV6XS48HKNP7BQJ
I'll update this post when the link has been used.
The above link has been used. For some weird reason I was unable to go into the original post to edit it.


----------



## meaganola (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PatriciaAO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all, new to this forum!! This will be my 3rd BB that I get. I also got my shipping notification this morning, my box weighs 0.4970. So far i've only seen .5 and up. So that makes me slightly worried I got one of the not so impressive boxes. Mine is said to arrive on the 10th as well, so fingers crossed!


 A heavier box may just mean that you are getting something that involves more water than other boxes.  A pack of wipes is going to weigh a hell of a lot more than a tube of mascara, and a bottle of brush cleanser or shampoo is going to be heavier than an eyeliner.  One ounce = 0.06 pounds, so even getting a two-ounce bottle of something instead of a three-ounce bottle is going to look like a huge difference, but a heavier box might mean a small bottle of facial toner when a much lighter box is getting a full-sized stila product.  I think my January box was one of the lightest ones out there, and it had a stila smudge stick.

As for different colors of eyeliners than are pictured in the photos, I just looked at my January and April pictures, and the January picture shows a brown stila smudge stick when I received a purple one.  The April picture shows a nude (I'm thinking Farrah) Zoya, and I received a green one (Bevin).


----------



## Steffi (May 6, 2012)

No shipping notice for me yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  C'monnnnnn! I want my box!


----------



## princess2010 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PatriciaAO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all, new to this forum!! This will be my 3rd BB that I get. I also got my shipping notification this morning, my box weighs 0.4970. So far i've only seen .5 and up. So that makes me slightly worried I got one of the not so impressive boxes. Mine is said to arrive on the 10th as well, so fingers crossed!


Actually one of the boxes I want the most looks like it's going to be very lightweight. Maybe it's the one you got!


----------



## murflegirl (May 6, 2012)

Got a shipping notification for my main account! .5530, due for delivery May 10th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TXSlainte (May 6, 2012)

> HiÂ TXSlainteÂ  ,Â I'm new to this site and it may have been answered, but why do you think the nail polish boxes ship first? Due to weight?


 No logical reason. I've gotten polishes 4 times (!) and it just seems like those boxes came early.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## winkiepup (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dd62* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello All! I had a quick question and was hoping someone here could help.
> 
> So it seems somehow I had no clue about these beauty samples subscriptions until earlier this week. I did my research and decided to try birchbox and then seen they were doing a GG box. I went to the page and reserved a box with my email, and it said they would be in touch. I did this I think Monday? It said it reserved me a GG box, but i'm worried i'm going to miss it. Any idea how long it takes to get the email? TIA


 It took me a few weeks, but a few ladies here had links they weren't using that I eventually used to sign up. I'm not sure if you'll still be able to get the GG box since they've already started shipping; maybe calling them would be your best bet.


----------



## dryadsbubble (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No logical reason. I've gotten polishes 4 times (!) and it just seems like those boxes came early.


 Ah, ok! Maybe they just put those boxes together first?

I never wear nail polish, so I am curious to see if that changes when/if I start receiving some. We'll see!


----------



## Roni917 (May 6, 2012)

Hi, New to the group, I got my shipping notice but how do you tell the weight? I looked in the email and did not see the weight, the email came about 7:30 AM and tracking is not available yet


----------



## snllama (May 6, 2012)

I haven't gotten an email yet for either accounts. I hope that means that my address change will take affect before they ship out!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 6, 2012)

No notice on either of my accounts, either. Hope I don't end up getting the same boxes



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't gotten an email yet for either accounts. I hope that means that my address change will take affect before they ship out!


----------



## AWWREEAWNUH (May 6, 2012)

I ordered a 3rd box for this month. No shipping notifications yet ;/ 

I live all the way in Texas too so my boxes always get here like 2 weeks after everyone else's.


----------



## AWWREEAWNUH (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lillybunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have gotten those before! Go to the "consulting" tab, fill out your info, and in bout a day they will email you asking if you want samples.





> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Which product allows this?? I'd definitely sign up for some samples!


 I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AWWREEAWNUH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered a 3rd box for this month. No shipping notifications yet ;/
> 
> I live all the way in Texas too so my boxes always get here like 2 weeks after everyone else's.


 Same boat as you. 3 accounts. 0 email notifications. Live in TX and the boxes take forever to get to me.


----------



## astokes (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AWWREEAWNUH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered a 3rd box for this month. No shipping notifications yet ;/
> 
> I live all the way in Texas too so my boxes always get here like 2 weeks after everyone else's.


 I live in Texas too! Mine always seem to arrive on time though. Although, my mom and sister's box have arrived a week after mine once or twice. I hope they get to you sooner this month! : )


----------



## meaganola (May 6, 2012)

I only have one shipping notice so far (and more than one box to come), but the profiles on these are so wildly different (different ages, different beauty styles, different splurges, different levels of beauty knowledge.  The only things that are the same are hair color, ethnicity, skin coloring, skin type, and income level.  Even the skin concerns are different combinations) that I will be shocked if I get the same box for each one.  I need to see if my aunt is willing to let me know what she put down on her profile so I can compare her box to mine.  We have received completely different boxes since she signed up (I think her first box was in January) -- not even one overlapping product in a single month, although she has received one or two things I've received in the past.


----------



## PatriciaAO (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> A heavier box may just mean that you are getting something that involves more water than other boxes.  A pack of wipes is going to weigh a hell of a lot more than a tube of mascara, and a bottle of brush cleanser or shampoo is going to be heavier than an eyeliner.  One ounce = 0.06 pounds, so even getting a two-ounce bottle of something instead of a three-ounce bottle is going to look like a huge difference, but a heavier box might mean a small bottle of facial toner when a much lighter box is getting a full-sized stila product.  I think my January box was one of the lightest ones out there, and it had a stila smudge stick.
> ...


 That makes sense. I've been happy so far with the boxes i've gotten so I shouldn't think about it. :-D


----------



## sleepykat (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really think Maybelline The Falsies Flared is my favorite ever mascara, I don't even bother buying the more expensive ones anymore.  I've never tried the Dior, though, so of course I'd love to try it.


 My sentiments exactly. I am, however, obsessed with mascara, so I keep trying different ones. I like the different effects. But I don't actually buy the expensive ones, I just trade stuff for samples of them. I will be thrilled if I receive a Dior mascara in my Birchbox. The Falsies is awesome, but you do have to apply it just so to avoid issues. I have to wipe off the brush on the container, lean my head back, apply lightly, and wiggle from the base. The brush takes some getting used to. Initially, I just swept it through my lashes and it was a disaster.


----------



## Lychae (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live in Texas too! Mine always seem to arrive on time though. Although, my mom and sister's box have arrived a week after mine once or twice. I hope they get to you sooner this month! : )


I live in New Mexico, and it takes 10 days to get mine. Literally the full amount of days. It drives me crazy seeing all the unboxing videos.


----------



## MakeupA (May 6, 2012)

I also live in Texas, (90 degrees this weekend



) but I received tracking and shipping confirmation on 1 of my 3 boxes for this month and it's projected to be delivered on Thursday. It does seem to take a bit longer for my packages to get here compared to other girls with various subs.


----------



## aftereight (May 6, 2012)

My box is supposed to arrive on Tuesday and it weighs 0.5560!


----------



## sleepykat (May 6, 2012)

No shipping notice for me yet. I'm not worried about it, but that is probably because I received my Glossybox yesterday and my free Laura Geller blush (bought with Birchbox points, so free to me; the first one arrived broken, they sent a replacement right away).


----------



## meaganola (May 6, 2012)

I think the projected delivery dates on UPS MI are the dates they're expecting to turn the packages over to the USPS in New Jersey or wherever that station is, not when the boxes will be in our mailboxes.  I can't trust those dates until the USPS tracking shows a projected delivery date, and even then it usually takes a day or two longer than it says (it's particularly frustrating when the tracking shows it's in town on the USPS projected delivery date but not out for delivery for another day or two).


----------



## heather4602 (May 6, 2012)

I just to looked at my beauty profile on the account I got my shipping notice for and my item was hair care. I put three different things for all three accounts hoping to get three different ones. Don't know if that means there will be hair care in it though. So far I do cannot tell if they even look at the profile!

Also I got nail polish last time and it was one of the last ones to ship so I am not sure that the early ones mean there could be nail polish in them! Even though I would love for it to be! That was the item I put on another account.

Can't wait though, really excited!!!


----------



## Lavin (May 6, 2012)

I just signed up for my 2nd box last night. I'm hoping I'll get a GG box, but since it was so soon I doubt I'll even get a box this month at all.

I'm REALLY sad at what I have been getting recently. I used to get awesome stuff but lately I've been getting wipes perfume and laundry soap...... 

Things I honestly could get for free at stores.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I signed up for another box with a different profile in hopes of getting something I actually like again. But if this doesn't work I'll just cancel both. 

I WISH there was a subscription box that honestly was just makeup. I'd gladly pay $20 for that per month for 5 actual delux sized makeup samples per month!


----------



## iugirl13 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just to looked at my beauty profile on the account I got my shipping notice for and my item was hair care. I put three different things for all three accounts hoping to get three different ones. Don't know if that means there will be hair care in it though. So far I do cannot tell if they even look at the profile!
> 
> ...


 My item was hair care too! My other account hasn't shipped yet. The item for it is the latest makeup color.


----------



## TXSlainte (May 6, 2012)

> I haven't gotten an email yet for either accounts. I hope that means that my address change will take affect before they ship out!


 I think I saw on the website than address changes needed to be made by the 24th.


----------



## jumpnshout5 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My item was hair care too! My other account hasn't shipped yet. The item for it is the latest makeup color.


I got my shipping notice this morning and my item is latest makeup color...


----------



## jumpnshout5 (May 6, 2012)

How accurate are they at assembling boxes based on your "splurge" item? Do they take the other subjects into account just as much? I guess I'm not sure what to expect, but as my item picked was latest makeup color, I would hope I would get makeup first.


----------



## mega789 (May 6, 2012)

2 boxes and no notifications yet. I'm on the East Coast but still tend to get mine late. I hope my boxes are unique


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 6, 2012)

I can't get any of the links for the May boxes to work. I'm using https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2012/may12box13 Am I doing something wrong? I have tried on my computer and my phone. The links for the April boxes worked just fine. They still work, but the May links don't. Any ideas?


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *heather4602* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just to looked at my beauty profile on the account I got my shipping notice for and my item was hair care. I put three different things for all three accounts hoping to get three different ones. Don't know if that means there will be hair care in it though. So far I do cannot tell if they even look at the profile!
> 
> ...


 I know as far as nail polish goes I actually got my box on the 9th last month and it had perfume AND a nail polish. I mean I live on the east coast but even still it was one of the first to ship and yeah o.o.


----------



## meaganola (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I can't get any of the links for the May boxes to work. I'm using
> 
> https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2012/may12box13
> ...


 They're not active yet.  That particular message is the placeholder one they put up when a box page will go up later, so that will be the valid page for that box once it's up, but until then, you're 404ing. That's actually one of the ways we figure out how many boxes are happening before anything else goes up.  If you change the 13 to a 23 (for example), you're redirected to the main shop page.


----------



## iugirl13 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How accurate are they at assembling boxes based on your "splurge" item? Do they take the other subjects into account just as much? I guess I'm not sure what to expect, but as my item picked was latest makeup color, I would hope I would get makeup first.


this will only be my third month with birchbox and I have just had one regular box. that being said I really have no idea how they assemble boxes. Some people say they really do use the information you give them and other people say they don't.


----------



## snllama (May 6, 2012)

> I think I saw on the website than address changes needed to be made by the 24th.


 oh thanks! good to know. once I get my shipping notification ill know for sure if it took effect. a girl can hope or i wont get my boxes until after the 20th.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 6, 2012)

I have no idea how they match the boxes to customers. I just looked back at all my boxes, and  I pretty much get one of the more loaded boxes each month. I got the Algenist and the Malibu Fix in January.  I got both the Beauty Blender and the Dermacologica in February. I got the extra Vichy box. December was pretty blah, but that month wasn't great all 'round. Of course, I just cursed myself and I will get hair bands and blender wash now....


----------



## astokes (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> this will only be my third month with birchbox and I have just had one regular box. that being said I really have no idea how they assemble boxes. Some people say they really do use the information you give them and other people say they don't.


 I had my splurge as nail polish for a while and have received nail polish every time they had it I think. I'm pretty sure they pay attention to your skin color as well. Who knows what their process is though...


----------



## jumpnshout5 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had my splurge as nail polish for a while and have received nail polish every time they had it I think. I'm pretty sure they pay attention to your skin color as well. Who knows what their process is though...


I'm glad to hear that. Thank you.


----------



## MyriadVoices (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have no idea how they match the boxes to customers. I just looked back at all my boxes, and  I pretty much get one of the more loaded boxes each month. I got the Algenist and the Malibu Fix in January.  I got both the Beauty Blender and the Dermacologica in February. I got the extra Vichy box. December was pretty blah, but that month wasn't great all 'round. Of course, I just cursed myself and I will get hair bands and blender wash now....


What do you have listed as your "splurge" item in your profile? I had perfume as my splurge, because I love getting perfume samples. I have been a member for two boxes (this will be my third), and I got perfume in both -- but, it seems like there is usually a perfume item in most of the boxes.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What do you have listed as your "splurge" item in your profile? I had perfume as my splurge, because I love getting perfume samples. I have been a member for two boxes (this will be my third), and I got perfume in both -- but, it seems like there is usually a perfume item in most of the boxes.


 

Face cream. But Pinktergal and other posters have noted that they *NEVER* get anything related to their "splurge" item. Hers was eye cream and she has never gotten one, even when it has been prominent in several boxes. She's not the only who has noted that throughout the last few months. I think playedinloops has voiced the same complaint recently.

And getting a perfume sample is more likely to happen than not, so you are lucky!


----------



## snllama (May 6, 2012)

My splurge item is foundation and I generally always get the item related to foundation. I got the beauty blender, the jouer tinted moisturizer, benefit porefessional primer, laura gellar spackle primer, etc

Some month I have nothing related to my top splurge, but it seems like most months I do get something related to foundation. And I hope this month I get the BB cream!


----------



## PatriciaAO (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had my splurge as nail polish for a while and have received nail polish every time they had it I think. I'm pretty sure they pay attention to your skin color as well. Who knows what their process is though...


 Yea, I was also wondering if they pay attention to your profiles. I have my splurge item as nail polish as well and last month while most people got the Zoya-Bevin, I didn't have a nail polish in my box. I was bummed.


----------



## mega789 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Same here..My splurge item was face cream, and my first box I got eye serum and then I got face wash, then foundation and well never any face cream till last month, the expired Befine packets. even though plenty of the other boxes had awesome face cream before. I changed my profile this time so we will see, but I'm not sure that they read into the profile's much.


----------



## astokes (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My splurge item is foundation and I generally always get the item related to foundation. I got the beauty blender, the jouer tinted moisturizer, benefit porefessional primer, laura gellar spackle primer, etc
> 
> Some month I have nothing related to my top splurge, but it seems like most months I do get something related to foundation. And I hope this month I get the BB cream!


 I hope you get the BB cream too! I love Dr. Jart.


----------



## iugirl13 (May 6, 2012)

http://blog.birchbox.com/post/22407756099/4-amazing-hair-products-for-a-beach-vacation?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=May_050612_beach

Looks like the product inside the Birchboxes is not a twistband but a headband after all.


----------



## astokes (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://blog.birchbox.com/post/22407756099/4-amazing-hair-products-for-a-beach-vacation?utm_source=facebook&amp;utm_medium=statusupdate&amp;utm_campaign=May_050612_beach
> 
> ...


----------



## wagz379 (May 6, 2012)

Totally random question but does anyone know how to pronounce "orofluido"? I brag about this stuff so much but feel like a dope when I try to say it because I know I'm not saying it correctly. Lol. Thanks!


----------



## iugirl13 (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Unless the box pictures deceive me.
> ...


----------



## wagz379 (May 6, 2012)

> Yea, I was also wondering if they pay attention to your profiles. I have my splurge item as nail polish as well and last month while most people got the Zoya-Bevin, I didn't have a nail polish in my box. I was bummed.


 I had my splurge item as "latest makeup color" And feel like I have received makeup items the least (tons of perfume samples which I hate and tons of ski care which I am ok with some...) I just changed it to haircare to see what happens.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BabyMafalda (May 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Totally random question but does anyone know how to pronounce "orofluido"? I brag about this stuff so much but feel like a dope when I try to say it because I know I'm not saying it correctly. Lol. Thanks!


This is actually two words: Gold and Flowing. Try to pronounce it by cutting it up: "oh-ro-flu-EE-doh"


----------



## MakeupGalore (May 6, 2012)

> Totally random question but does anyone know how to pronounce "orofluido"? I brag about this stuff so much but feel like a dope when I try to say it because I know I'm not saying it correctly. Lol. Thanks!


 I think it's pronounced like it's spelled. Oro is gold in Spanish, and fluido is a cognate for the word fluid. So Orofluido should literally mean "liquid gold" or fluid gold. So I'd pronounce it Or-oh-flu-id-oh On a side note, hope to wake up to at least one of my two ship notices  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AWWREEAWNUH (May 7, 2012)

Saw something in my Ulta ad for Mother's Day that will clear up what exactly the Stila product is.





Only two colors are advertised here. A purple-ish color and a teal.


----------



## tigrlilyem (May 7, 2012)

This may be old news, but have you seen this cute video from dior? http://www.dior.com/beauty/usa/en/makeup/dior_gamers/tv51-13.html


----------



## eluveitie (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AWWREEAWNUH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Saw something in my Ulta ad for Mother's Day that will clear up what exactly the Stila product is.
> 
> ...


----------



## AWWREEAWNUH (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eluveitie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> According to the Stila site though, they have more than just those two colors...they have 8 different colors - Royal, Electric, Bora Bora, Starry, Rock Candy, Flash, Curacao, and Sequins
> ...


 ooh thank you. . i still think the teal color is the prettiest.


----------



## Amber Barrera (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eluveitie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> According to the Stila site though, they have more than just those two colors...they have 8 different colors - Royal, Electric, Bora Bora, Starry, Rock Candy, Flash, Curacao, and Sequins
> ...


 Has anybody been able to find any reviews that show pictures of this on an eye? I've been looking all over the place with no luck. I really want to see how I like the colors on so I can trade with somebody if I get a color that I'm not interested in. I'm usually a brown or black eyeliner user so with my luck I will get teal &amp; purple!


----------



## tigrlilyem (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Has anybody been able to find any reviews that show pictures of this on an eye? I've been looking all over the place with no luck. I really want to see how I like the colors on so I can trade with somebody if I get a color that I'm not interested in. I'm usually a brown or black eyeliner user so with my luck I will get teal &amp; purple!


http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2011/06/stila-sparkle-waterproof-liquid-liner-in-curacao-review-and-swatches/


----------



## mega789 (May 7, 2012)

> http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2011/06/stila-sparkle-waterproof-liquid-liner-in-curacao-review-and-swatches/


 Oooooh I want!!!


----------



## sleepykat (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Has anybody been able to find any reviews that show pictures of this on an eye? I've been looking all over the place with no luck. I really want to see how I like the colors on so I can trade with somebody if I get a color that I'm not interested in. I'm usually a brown or black eyeliner user so with my luck I will get teal &amp; purple!


 Teal and purple are my favorite colors of eyeliner.


----------



## Amber Barrera (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Teal and purple are my favorite colors of eyeliner.


 Mine too, just on other people. I feel like I can't pull it off &amp; I look like a 12 year old that just starting to experiment with makeup lol



> Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2011/06/stila-sparkle-waterproof-liquid-liner-in-curacao-review-and-swatches/


 Thank you!


----------



## AWWREEAWNUH (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> http://www.thestyleandbeautydoctor.com/2011/06/stila-sparkle-waterproof-liquid-liner-in-curacao-review-and-swatches/


 Found a few more 

Bora Bora - http://www.beautyjunkiesunite.com/WP/2011/04/21/stila-sparkle-waterproof-liquid-eye-liner-review-reviews-swatches-bora-bora-royal-sequins/

Royal - http://rougedeluxe.blogspot.com/2011/06/stila-sparkle-waterproof-liquid-eye.html

Flash and Sequins - http://www.scrangie.com/2011/07/new-stila-sparkle-waterproof-liquid-eye.html

Electric - http://glimmerandshimmer.wordpress.com/2011/10/31/poll-results-when-you-are-sick-and-absolutely-have-to-face-the-world-what-makeup-do-you-wear/


----------



## sleepykat (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine too, just on other people. I feel like I can't pull it off &amp; I look like a 12 year old that just starting to experiment with makeup lol
> ...


 Oh, I see, haha! Teal is a little more difficult, but I've never seen someone who can't pull off purple unless they can't pull off eyeliner. It goes on very subtle unless I try to make it bold. But I understand if you don't feel comfortable with it.


----------



## tigrlilyem (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine too, just on other people. I feel like I can't pull it off &amp; I look like a 12 year old that just starting to experiment with makeup lol
> ...


http://blushingnoir.com/2011/06/stila-rock-candy-sparkle-waterproof-liquid-eye-liner-swatches-review/

I think the blue is much more pretty than the brown.

http://www.lipstickmusings.com/2011/07/its-party-time-stila-sparkle-waterproof.html

These are a swatch on the arm, but you can see the pigment of the teal and purple.


----------



## KristantheGreat (May 7, 2012)

Hey everyone, I'm new on here

I always read about the birchboxes so thought I'd join in.

This is my third month as a subscriber. I signed up for a second account this month also. My original account's birchbox shipped yesterday and the weight was 0.5640. The second one has not shipped yet. I'm very excited about this month, especially about the fact it shipped way earlier than usual ! Thank you for posting the poiler boxes ! I really hope to recieve a Stila eyeliner and Dior mascara, that'd be amazing. I too never get the boxes I want, but this month I have double the chance so fingers crossed !!


----------



## calexxia (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eluveitie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> According to the Stila site though, they have more than just those two colors...they have 8 different colors - Royal, Electric, Bora Bora, Starry, Rock Candy, Flash, Curacao, and Sequins
> ...


 And regardless of the ULTA ad, who knows how many colors BB will actually be sending out, too--it could be some of each color, or just one or two of the shades (like it was with the Essie and with the tarte in the TV boxes). Still, good to know that there is a full line, not just a couple of shades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 7, 2012)

I really want that Dr. Jart! I can live without the Stila liquid. I don't think I could apply it!


----------



## princess2010 (May 7, 2012)

That blue is GORGEOUS!!!! I want!!!


----------



## Janamaste (May 7, 2012)

There is suddenly 90 new items in the store. Looks like May's items have been added.


----------



## dryadsbubble (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Janamaste* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is suddenly 90 new items in the store. Looks like May's items have been added.


 I think so!! The sparkly item we've been looking at is there, but in 4 shades. As someone who's a little leery of greens/purples, I'm happy to see the colors that are there. (Providing my box contains that product, however!)


----------



## astokes (May 7, 2012)

My box is already in my state! (TX)


----------



## GinaM (May 7, 2012)

If I get a box with Algenist it is definitely going up for trade.  That stuff made my face break out really bad!!!


----------



## iugirl13 (May 7, 2012)

> My box is already in my state! (TX)


 What day did it ship?!?!?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I get a box with Algenist it is definitely going up for trade.  That stuff made my face break out really bad!!!


I love that stuff!!


----------



## PatriciaAO (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is already in my state! (TX)


 Mine is too!! Holy smolies, i'm all the way up in Washington, it usually takes forever to get here and now its only a city away. It shipped out on the 4th. I wish it was this fast all the time. :-D


----------



## yanelib27 (May 7, 2012)

Lucky!! My 3 boxes havent even shipped yet.


----------



## Janamaste (May 7, 2012)

Wow, I was not that familiar with Keraste so when I saw it was going to be in the boxes, I glossed over it. 

Reading the descriptions in BB's store make me really want some.

Of course, my "splurge" is hair care, so I likely have no shot at getting any. 

[i've gotten 4 single hair care products out of the 8 boxes. (Amika oil, a hair tie, Lavender/Sage hair powder, and Ouidad gel)]


----------



## Jazbot (May 7, 2012)

Hi there!!

Could someone kindly post the May Sneak Peak Links so that when they are up we can view them!

Thank!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 7, 2012)

If you go back a few pages, a couple people have posted the boxes, including Zadi



> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi there!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Janamaste (May 7, 2012)

To see the preview: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125075/gossip-girl-birchbox-the-may-boxes/780#post_1867757


----------



## MKCurio (May 7, 2012)

no shipping notices for both my boxes, I hope they are different


----------



## jlvb (May 7, 2012)

No notices yet for either of my boxes... I'm trying to be patient.  I really hope they are different.  I'm even having trouble logging on to birchbox.


----------



## Tamala Nails (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi there!!
> 
> ...


 *http://zadidoll.blogspot.com/2012/05/birchbox-may-gossip-girl-boxes-sneek.html*


----------



## MKCurio (May 7, 2012)

wow reading more about the Kerastase stuff makes me hope they are in both my boxes!  I have a long thick mane that is impossible to wash without massive arm fatigue.  If it is as good as it sounds I would almost keep a Birchbox subscription just to keep up on my supply of that expensive shampoo.


----------



## zadidoll (May 7, 2012)

Don't be TOO excited about the Keratase. That particular shade of bottle looks to be either from the Age Premium line or the Reflection line. I'm hoping from the Reflection line since the Age Premium is for older women.


----------



## MKCurio (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't be TOO excited about the Keratase. That particular shade of bottle looks to be either from the Age Premium line or the Reflection line. I'm hoping from the Reflection line since the Age Premium is for older women.


 ooh not the purple bottle the Cristallliste samples.  I forgot the purple bottle was in the mix  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blushingsooner (May 7, 2012)

I honestly think I'd be happy with any of these boxes.. I think there is something I'd use in all of them.  I do hope that I don't get one with the sugar rose in it tho just b/c I already own that and would love to try a different product instead but if I do get it oh well, the one I own now is starting to get low.


----------



## GinaM (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love that stuff!!


  If I get it, I will PM you to see if there is anything you would like to trade for.


----------



## Scawolita (May 7, 2012)

I haven't got a shipping notice, and I e-mailed to get points for my 2nd box and they said that I didn't have an account (2nd account) but I remember signing up! At first, I tried to get second under my same account but couldnt so then I went back to link and it had already been taken so I used another and signed up w/different e-mail address. I thought I was getting 2 boxes, but I guess not :/


----------



## Jazbot (May 7, 2012)

WOOHOO THANKS!



> Originally Posted by *Janamaste* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To see the preview: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125075/gossip-girl-birchbox-the-may-boxes/780#post_1867757


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I get it, I will PM you to see if there is anything you would like to trade for.


 

Okay!


----------



## Coocabarra (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lucky!! My 3 boxes havent even shipped yet.


 Me either! I have 3 boxes coming and no shipping yet....I need to stay off these boards because it's driving me nuts seeing everybody else get theirs!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Coocabarra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## GinaM (May 7, 2012)

This is completely off topic.  But I am looking for a really good shampoo and conditioner.  About 10 years ago (I know...long time ago) Bath and Body Works had their own line of Whey Protein Shampoo and Conditoner.  The salesperson gave me a sample to try and I was hooked.  It didn't make your hair slick and overly soft.  It made it strong and shiny.  May hair has never been so healthy.  I am trying to find something similar.  I don't want one that just makes my hair slick but on that actually strengthens it.  Any suggestions?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 7, 2012)

I really wish I hadn't gone back and looked at the boxes. Is anyone out for shipping?


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (May 7, 2012)

I think the Stila colors could be good for summer. Doing a shimmery neutral lid color[like Sin from UD] and then just that as a pop of color.


----------



## ladygrey (May 7, 2012)

I haven't gotten a shipping notice on either of my accounts. I'm fine with this waiting, I just don't want to get the same box for both of them! 

BB is down for maintenance! I wonder if they're putting boxes up?


----------



## onthecontrary (May 7, 2012)

has anyone has problems filling out 2 profiles? I used 2 different emails but the same billing address and credit card and BB kept swapping the profiles with each other (my splurge item has always been foundation on my main account... I never get the foundation things but that's a different complaint for a different time, I set "latest makeup color" on my 2nd account and when I went and looked at my main account today that had also been changed to latest makeup color 




). So now I have 2 identical profiles except for income (I thought maybe they might not send the more expensive items if someone lists a lower income?) My skin is really fickle, so I can't really put anything other than sensitive/oily. I haven't gotten shipping notices on either of my accounts, so I'm really concerned that I'm going to get identical boxes.I don't mind if there's a little over lap, but I don't want 2 of the same thing!  I'm just really miffed at BB because it was an error on their part (which they're having a lot of lately) that might be reflected in my boxes. I pay for my membership, I should be able to fill out my profiles the way I want to, even if they ignore them.


----------



## Janine Voegt (May 7, 2012)

Just looked at the preview of the boxes. Looks like some of the Boxes have really small samples - AGAIN.

I actually signed up for another account but I'm afraid that I'll get a lot of repeat products in the second box. No shipping notice yet for any of the 2 boxes.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 7, 2012)

Gr... Neither of my two boxes have shipped. I know I am getting two though because they both have been charged.  This is frustrating seeing people already have them in their state and I haven't gotten a shipping code and I need my box to be here by the 15th.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 7, 2012)

No notices for my 2 boxes either. For those that have multiple subs, have you ever received the same box on your accounts? I changed my profiles and have different splurge items, but am curious because this will be the first month of my new account and second month for acct #1. So, I'm still fairly new to the BB experience and trying to figure it all out.


----------



## mega789 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I get a box with Algenist it is definitely going up for trade.  That stuff made my face break out really bad!!!


 I'll be happy to swap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## akharri785 (May 7, 2012)

Like a few people mentioned, BadGal by benefit is amazing. I hoard samples of BadGal. However, considering that mascara is essentially my life blood and I got through almost a tube of full-sized mascara a month, I have never purchased a full-size of BadGal. I know a few people mentioned Maybelline's Falsies, which is a pretty good one, but my all-time favorite drugstore mascara is Maybelline's Colossal. And like MissLindaJean said in her quote at the bottom, I find layering two mascaras to give me the greatest effect. I use Maybelline's Colossal (for massive volume) and their Define-A-Lash (for lengthening and even "fanning" of my lashes). I found that pairing these two work _really_ well for me. Good luck on your HG mascara search!

An another note, I'm so sad I haven't received a shipping notification yet and I have three boxes. I'm sure it will come soon but dammit, I'm antsy! 







> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Looks like it! I'm really hoping for the Dior mascara or the Stila eyeliner; having found my HG perfume, all perfume samples are useless to me.
> ...


 
Quote: Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I still user drugstore brand mascara and some other products as well. Actually, I layer 2 mascaras; first a volumizing and thickening one, then a lengthening and defining one on top. A makeup artist once recommended it as a trick and I've been doing it for some time now. Speaking of Dior, I just put an order in @Sephora and they offered their deluxe mascara as a sample through a promo code! So if I get lucky and receive another one in My BB, I'll have an extra one up for grabs!


----------



## GinaM (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *akharri785* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Like a few people mentioned, BadGal by benefit is amazing. I hoard samples of BadGal. However, considering that mascara is essentially my life blood and I got through almost a tube of full-sized mascara a month, I have never purchased a full-size of BadGal. I know a few people mentioned Maybelline's Falsies, which is a pretty good one, but my all-time favorite drugstore mascara is Maybelline's Colossal. And like MissLindaJean said in her quote at the bottom, I find layering two mascaras to give me the greatest effect. I use Maybelline's Colossal (for massive volume) and their Define-A-Lash (for lengthening and even "fanning" of my lashes). I found that pairing these two work _really_ well for me. Good luck on your HG mascara search!
> 
> An another note, I'm so sad I haven't received a shipping notification yet and I have three boxes. I'm sure it will come soon but dammit, I'm antsy!


  The BEST drugstore mascara I have ever tried is Loreal Voluminous.  Always go back to it.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 7, 2012)

Have you tried the Stiletto? I think it's by Loreal; my friend was just raving about it, but she's already got ridiculously thick and naturally long lashes. I used Collosal before Falsies and liked it a lot. Haven't tried BadGal, but have heard good things.



> Originally Posted by *akharri785* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Like a few people mentioned, BadGal by benefit is amazing. I hoard samples of BadGal. However, considering that mascara is essentially my life blood and I got through almost a tube of full-sized mascara a month, I have never purchased a full-size of BadGal. I know a few people mentioned Maybelline's Falsies, which is a pretty good one, but my all-time favorite drugstore mascara is Maybelline's Colossal. And like MissLindaJean said in her quote at the bottom, I find layering two mascaras to give me the greatest effect. I use Maybelline's Colossal (for massive volume) and their Define-A-Lash (for lengthening and even "fanning" of my lashes). I found that pairing these two work _really_ well for me. Good luck on your HG mascara search!
> 
> An another note, I'm so sad I haven't received a shipping notification yet and I have three boxes. I'm sure it will come soon but dammit, I'm antsy!


----------



## Scawolita (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The BEST drugstore mascara I have ever tried is Loreal Voluminous.  Always go back to it.


 What she said ^ I have in Carbon, have been totally addicted since the first time I tried am on my 3rd tube!


----------



## mega789 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't be TOO excited about the Keratase. That particular shade of bottle looks to be either from the Age Premium line or the Reflection line. I'm hoping from the Reflection line since the Age Premium is for older women.


 
I'm not an older woman and I go to a salon that specializes in Kerastase. The Age premium hair works just as well in dry hair. It's really more about repair of brittle hair and the age of hair so if your hair is kinda long, your hair is kinda old lol. The Age Premium is one of my fave lines and I have tried them all. It gives you softness, shine and bounce. If anyone is interested I have the conditioner packets available for trade right now since I get them from my hair dresser 

Kerastase Resistance line is the bomb if you are new them also. It is the green bottles. What I really want to try is the new Cristalliste line. It is different from the Reflection line. This is aimed at long hair health which is me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

Most of the Kerastase products are great! You just have to try them to see what line you like the best, but honestly they are all some of the best hair products out there and all the lines do similar things for your hair (make soft and very shiny).


----------



## Scawolita (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you tried the Stiletto? I think it's by Loreal; my friend was just raving about it, but she's already got ridiculously thick and naturally long lashes. I used Collosal before Falsies and liked it a lot. Haven't tried BadGal, but have heard good things.


 Stiletto is great for length but did nothing for volume. I just ran out and if I didn't have so many mascaras would re-purchase I was using this then Voluminous and love the duo!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No notices for my 2 boxes either. For those that have multiple subs, have you ever received the same box on your accounts? I changed my profiles and have different splurge items, but am curious because this will be the first month of my new account and second month for acct #1. So, I'm still fairly new to the BB experience and trying to figure it all out.


 Yes I got the same box last month on my 2 accounts. That was the main reason I signed up for a 3rd for this month.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 7, 2012)

On the topic of good drugstore mascara I really love Prestige My Biggest Lashes comes in a pink tube..


----------



## yanelib27 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mega789 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is completely off topic.  But I am looking for a really good shampoo and conditioner.  About 10 years ago (I know...long time ago) Bath and Body Works had their own line of Whey Protein Shampoo and Conditoner.  The salesperson gave me a sample to try and I was hooked.  It didn't make your hair slick and overly soft.  It made it strong and shiny.  May hair has never been so healthy.  I am trying to find something similar.  I don't want one that just makes my hair slick but on that actually strengthens it.  Any suggestions?


 
The ingredient that was making your hair strong and healthy most likely was the protein. So basically that's the ingredient you should look for. There's a lot of products with protein out there. I use Terax hair products for that. I'm not sure if the shampoo and conditioner has protein in it but I know the leave in called life drops does. I love the whole line. I have a travel sized bottle of the leave in for trade since I have the large bottle already and it lasts forever for me. No I'm not trying to score a trade, lol..I'm just a hair product junkie that's all, and I have tried it all and have lots of hair stuff


----------



## akharri785 (May 7, 2012)

I haven't tried the Stiletto but I might look in to it since I also have naturally very thick and long eyelashes. Ever since I was a baby, people still tell me that they can't believe how long and thick my eyelashes are. Even strangers! Haha, so since my eyelashes are my favorite feature, I'm willing to try all types of mascara! Thanks for the tip. 







> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you tried the Stiletto? I think it's by Loreal; my friend was just raving about it, but she's already got ridiculously thick and naturally long lashes. I used Collosal before Falsies and liked it a lot. Haven't tried BadGal, but have heard good things.


----------



## amberlamps (May 7, 2012)

No shipping info.


----------



## mega789 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who sells Kerastase? ULTA, Dermstore, BeautyBar dont.. I want to know who does!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
I used to buy direct from Kerastase, my salon and sometimes ebay only from sellers with great feeback as they could be counterfeit. 

However, my last order was from the UK and I plan on continuing odering from them: http://www.lookfantastic.com/brands/kerastase.list

The price is quite below retail, even when converted to dollars.

I think I paid like $50 for a mask and shampoo last sale they had and just the mask was $60 retail in the US. So yeah check out lookfantastic. 

I see shampoo and conditioner combo sets for $48 and shipping is free worldwide.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 7, 2012)

Good combo? I might switch and try that, since I'm running low on mascara. Plus, I've got a few coupons(my other little hobby).



> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Stiletto is great for length but did nothing for volume. I just ran out and if I didn't have so many mascaras would re-purchase I was using this then Voluminous and love the duo!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 7, 2012)

Sure, of course! Yeah, my friend's lashes are luscious and make me envious! Lol..mine are cute, too. But I had an incident as a silly teenager years ago and burnt them, oops! Still feel like they never grew as long again. I like playing up the eyes and believe an extra swipe is always necessary lol.



> Originally Posted by *akharri785* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't tried the Stiletto but I might look in to it since I also have naturally very thick and long eyelashes. Ever since I was a baby, people still tell me that they can't believe how long and thick my eyelashes are. Even strangers! Haha, so since my eyelashes are my favorite feature, I'm willing to try all types of mascara! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## JaSmine Rose (May 7, 2012)

My BB got here about an hour and a half ago. I am less than excited to see the contents. Just not for  me is all. I am sure that many would be happy with what I have.




From left to right:

Fusion Beauty Lip Fusion Lip Balm

Caudalie Hand and nail cream

Ojan Damage reverse restorative conditioner

Arquiste Flor Y Canto Perfume

NOTE CARD. YUP A NOTE CARD. Thats what the XOXO thing is....

I have to say, this upset me the most. ITS A NOTE CARD!


----------



## JaSmine Rose (May 7, 2012)

Just a heads up, I will update my trade thread once the second box gets here. Most likely everything in the boxes will be on the list.


----------



## amberlamps (May 7, 2012)

Oooh. So the lip fusion isn't a lipstick?


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 7, 2012)

Yes, people have noted in previous threads getting the same box on two accounts (helloLeilani, I believe, got the same ones last month).

After months and months of watching, I just don't think the "splurge" item has much effect on your box.



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No notices for my 2 boxes either. For those that have multiple subs, have you ever received the same box on your accounts? I changed my profiles and have different splurge items, but am curious because this will be the first month of my new account and second month for acct #1. So, I'm still fairly new to the BB experience and trying to figure it all out.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My BB got here about an hour and a half ago. I am less than excited to see the contents. Just not for  me is all. I am sure that many would be happy with what I have.


 So JaSmine got box 12.


----------



## MrsStiffKill (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *akharri785* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Like a few people mentioned, BadGal by benefit is amazing. I hoard samples of BadGal. However, considering that mascara is essentially my life blood and I got through almost a tube of full-sized mascara a month, I have never purchased a full-size of BadGal. I know a few people mentioned Maybelline's Falsies, which is a pretty good one, but my all-time favorite drugstore mascara is Maybelline's Colossal. And like MissLindaJean said in her quote at the bottom, I find layering two mascaras to give me the greatest effect. I use Maybelline's Colossal (for massive volume) and their Define-A-Lash (for lengthening and even "fanning" of my lashes). I found that pairing these two work _really_ well for me. Good luck on your HG mascara search!
> 
> An another note, I'm so sad I haven't received a shipping notification yet and I have three boxes. I'm sure it will come soon but dammit, I'm antsy!


 If you love BadGal  I think you might like They're Real by Benefit even better. It's my favorite formula.


----------



## JaSmine Rose (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oooh. So the lip fusion isn't a lipstick?


The one I have is not a lipstick, here is the description: 

*This moisturizing balm has a gentle (read: no stinging) plumping formula and goes on super smooth.*

Full-size, $22


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 CVS and Target sell Kerastase too!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 7, 2012)

What was your box#? I'm so envious right now, I haven't even got a notice for either of my boxes. Maybe when I get it, I'll use that silly note card and mail it back to BB if my boxes suck! Lol, no possible way I am getting my boxes by the GG season finale; isn't that what they were advertising?



> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My BB got here about an hour and a half ago. I am less than excited to see the contents. Just not for  me is all. I am sure that many would be happy with what I have.
> 
> ...


----------



## JaSmine Rose (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So JaSmine got box 12.


LoL i have no clue what the number is, I was going to look for the thread that has the numbers, but was not in the mood to search lol


----------



## Scawolita (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LoL i have no clue what the number is, I was going to look for the thread that has the numbers, but was not in the mood to search lol


 I'm so J, I still haven't even got shipping notification!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LoL i have no clue what the number is, I was going to look for the thread that has the numbers, but was not in the mood to search lol


http://juicymang0s.blogspot.com/2012/05/birchbox-may-2012-gossip-girl-themed.html


----------



## amberlamps (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> http://juicymang0s.blogspot.com/2012/05/birchbox-may-2012-gossip-girl-themed.html


 I want 4, 9 or 12.

Although I do want a twistband headband too!

I already have the Jart BB cream and the Fresh rose lip stuff from Sephora. I don't have a beauty blender so the wash would be silly for me.


----------



## mega789 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> CVS and Target sell Kerastase too!


 Where???

Not in FL that I know of. It's such a high end exclusive product and that surprises me!


----------



## dryadsbubble (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a heads up, I will update my trade thread once the second box gets here. Most likely everything in the boxes will be on the list.


 Wow! I haven't even received a shipping notice yet (Birchbox site still says "Shipping Soon"). When did you get your notice/how long did the shipping take?


----------



## JaSmine Rose (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> http://juicymang0s.blogspot.com/2012/05/birchbox-may-2012-gossip-girl-themed.html


 Thank you Angie! Now I will know what number my next box (should be here soon) number is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I must say that I am quite upset! looks like 15 of the 19 boxes got a liner/mascara or polish of some sort. 

Hey At least were all getting the oh so useful note card :/

I am going to use mines when we run outta T.P  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 7, 2012)

I wonder if they're sending the cleanser in the hopes that people will purchase the beauty blender, because it seems useless to receive one without the other.



> I want 4, 9 or 12. Although I do want a twistband headband too! I already have the Jart BB cream and the Fresh rose lip stuff from Sephora. I don't have a beauty blender so the wash would be silly for me.


----------



## JaSmine Rose (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow! I haven't even received a shipping notice yet (Birchbox site still says "Shipping Soon"). When did you get your notice/how long did the shipping take?


 My notice was emailed to me yesterday, The projected delivery date was the 10th. I guess box 12 was in the first wave of boxes.

*I should mention that I am not far from where they fill the boxes.  yet ,my second box has no shipping email as of yet either. Let's hope that those are the better boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## GinaM (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you Angie! Now I will know what number my next box (should be here soon) number is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 This is the thing that is a little irritating about BB.  PLEASE DO NOT SEND OUT 19 FREAKIN' BOXES IF THEY ARE NOT EQUITABLE!!!!   There should be a polish or liner or lipstick or mascara in every box.  There should NOT be one box that does not get at least ONE of these!!!!!!


----------



## glamigirl (May 7, 2012)

@jasmin rose: was wondering what you put under your hair type on your profile?


----------



## JaSmine Rose (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @jasmin rose: was wondering what you put under your hair type on your profile?


Fine, frizzy, oily.


----------



## glamigirl (May 7, 2012)

thanks^^  crap-i have a feeling i got the same box as you:/


----------



## Lotus Luxe (May 7, 2012)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got # 12 sooo sad I didn't get when I wanted, but oh welllllll


----------



## astokes (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What day did it ship?!?!?


 The 5th. : )

But it's in Austin and I'm in Fort Worth/Dallas


----------



## Jazbot (May 7, 2012)

I am so excited for this box...I am A Gossip Girl fan and being that I live in NY and party at the Empire Hotel every other Wednesday for an Open Bar....I am quite excited for this box.  I think I shall sip wine while I open it.


----------



## pinktergal (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My BB got here about an hour and a half ago. I am less than excited to see the contents. Just not for  me is all. I am sure that many would be happy with what I have.
> 
> ...


----------



## TXSlainte (May 7, 2012)

Ditto.



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No shipping info.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so excited for this box...I am A Gossip Girl fan and being that I live in NY and party at the Empire Hotel every other Wednesday for an Open Bar....I am quite excited for this box.  I think I shall sip wine while I open it.


 I want your life, lol.


----------



## cjeanette (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so excited for this box...I am A Gossip Girl fan and being that I live in NY and party at the Empire Hotel every other Wednesday for an Open Bar....I am quite excited for this box.  I think I shall sip wine while I open it.


 I think champs would be more appropriate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazbot (May 7, 2012)

The Roof Top of Hotel Empire aka where Chuck Bass lives.

I love New York City.



> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want your life, lol.


----------



## Jazbot (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think champs would be more appropriate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LOL, TOO FUNNY.


----------



## MakeupA (May 7, 2012)

Eh...if that was my box I'd be somewhat disappointed too. I hope I like at least one of my boxes this month.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 7, 2012)

I am seriously upset now that BB hasn't sent me a tracking email for either of my boxes -- when people are starting to receive.   I might email them if I don't hear from them tonight


----------



## iugirl13 (May 7, 2012)

> The 5th. : ) But it's in Austin and I'm in Fort Worth/Dallas


 I am in Indiana and I have gotten a shipping email but my tracking number just won't update!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm hoping to get my package today or tomorrow


----------



## pinktergal (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am seriously upset now that BB hasn't sent me a tracking email for either of my boxes -- when people are starting to receive.   I might email them if I don't hear from them tonight


 They ship by box numbers, in no particular order,  that we know of anyway. So all box #1 go out together, etc.  Many of us (me included) haven't gotten shipping info yet either. This happens every month. No need to worry yet.  We're just getting boxes that haven't shipped yet.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The 5th. : )
> ...


----------



## Meggpi (May 7, 2012)

I haven't had a shipping notice yet, which makes me very sad because I am going out of town on Friday and was hoping for more tiny vials to choose from for my carry-on.  I'm pretty sure the main reason I get Birchbox is to have a supply of under 3 oz products (I'm too cheap to check bags these days, I'm that person whose carryon explodes with smashed clothes if they open it for screening).


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am seriously upset now that BB hasn't sent me a tracking email for either of my boxes -- when people are starting to receive.   I might email them if I don't hear from them tonight


 
Relax, most months they don't even ship until around the 10th!  You'll get your boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 7, 2012)

I'm sure that's a big part of it...but the cleanser is also great for cleaning brushes and tools, so even though I don't have a beauty blender, I will put it to use if I get it!



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if they're sending the cleanser in the hopes that people will purchase the beauty blender, because it seems useless to receive one without the other.
> 
> ...


----------



## aftereight (May 7, 2012)

I just got my box! I was supposed to get it tomorrow but got it today woo! Will update with pics in a few minutes =)


----------



## Coocabarra (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We are in the same boat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Technically they have until the 10th to ship them but I am so impatient! lol


 Me too...it makes me more anxious when I see everyone else getting their notices!


----------



## LadyEarth (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aftereight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box! I was supposed to get it tomorrow but got it today woo! Will update with pics in a few minutes =)


 Wow the boxes are appearing fast! What state are you in? Mine says its to be delivered tomorrow as well. It would be great if it shows up today!


----------



## nicepenguins (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is the thing that is a little irritating about BB.  PLEASE DO NOT SEND OUT 19 FREAKIN' BOXES IF THEY ARE NOT EQUITABLE!!!!   There should be a polish or liner or lipstick or mascara in every box.  There should NOT be one box that does not get at least ONE of these!!!!!!


 I understand the complaints about the lack of color, but there is a $22 lip product in there, so they're equitable money-wise. I'd rather get a lip balm I liked that's something new to try than yet another sample of the Fresh (it's my birthday month at Sephora, too).


----------



## aftereight (May 7, 2012)

Love the black box look!













Now while I think my box was pretty decent, I still think for being a Gossip Girl box they could've added more glitz and glamour. The extra is a notecard (the xoxo). It doesn't look like amazing quality or anything, in fact the ink is a little messed up on it and the envelope looks cheap but it's still a cute idea.

I will use most of the stuff but I thought BB was raving about some mascara or stila product or whatever? What's the point of raving about something if you are not going to include it in every box?

The one thing I'm peeved about is that I keep getting perfume samples every month! WHY do you keep doing this to me BB!

I do have to say the Teen Vogue box was the best one I received so far and last months was the worst. This is my first box btw, my other should be coming soon!


----------



## aftereight (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LadyEarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow the boxes are appearing fast! What state are you in? Mine says its to be delivered tomorrow as well. It would be great if it shows up today!


 I am in Connecticut!


----------



## karenX (May 7, 2012)

That Beauty Blender cleaner can also be used to clean your makeup brushes, btw. I've seen a few of you mention that it would be worthless - just letting you know that they'll still be useful.

It wouldn't be my first choice, but I wouldn't mind getting it.

Note that I am trying to be more laid back about what I get in the boxes. I subscribed from March to November last year.

The first few months were WONDERFUL. I got so many great, full-sized items. Stila shadow, A Laura Gellar Bronze &amp; Brighten, etc.

Then my boxes became middling. I almost cancelled - then came the Cynthia Rowley box, which I LOVEDLOVEDLOVED. That Nuxe oil is by far my favourite thing BB has sent to me.

I stayed on a few months. They got crappier. I even spoke directly with the founder of the company about the declining quality(she called me at home. lol).

She promised me they would improve, and that yes, they were paying attention to the profiles we filled out(LulZ. I doubt it). I stayed on for another 2 months, then cancelled right before the December box. 

I think the last straws were the lash card(possibly the most useless item from BB ever), the paper coasters, and the ugly stick on nail things(glittery zebra print or something like that).

I've noticed some improvement in quality the past few months, so I rejoined on May 1st. I'm genuinely happy with most of what I'm seeing for the boxes this month. Some would be more disappointing than others, but there are some really good items there.

Of course, I say this as someone who prefers the fragrance, skin, and hair items BY FAR to the makeup items. I could see how some makeup lovers might be disappointed. I generally prefer neutral, conventional items for makeup(Diorshow mascara is my HG... has been for years, so I would LOVE to get a box with the Dior in it). The sparkly, colourful stuff isn;t my style.

I am very pleased to hear you guys talking about shipping changes. I used to be very vocal to BB about my hatred for Streamlite. I lived in Seattle, and would get my boxes near the end of the month. It drove me nuts.

I'm on the East Coast now, though. Curious to see how different ship times will be.

That said, no ship notice yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eluveitie (May 7, 2012)

I live in Indiana too. I got my shipping notification on the 5th, but my tracking hasn't updated yet either..I dont think it ever updated last month, which was my first month with Birchbox. I did sign up for a second box, but I haven't received a shipping notification for that one yet. I'm not worried because I've already been charged for that box.

I really hope I get two different boxes, I keep telling myself as long as I get a Stila eyeliner in ONE of them, I'll be happy. I love Stila products.


----------



## iugirl13 (May 7, 2012)

> I'm in Indiana, too. I've gotten a tracking email for my 2nd account which hasn't updated, either, but not my first. Â But for some reason, my tracking numbers always take forever to update. Â I just hope to have at least one of my boxes by the end of the week!


 Do you didn't get your box today?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not home yet do I haven't been able to check yet.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm in Indiana, too. I've gotten a tracking email for my 2nd account which hasn't updated, either, but not my first.  But for some reason, my tracking numbers always take forever to update.  I just hope to have at least one of my boxes by the end of the week!
> ...


----------



## aftereight (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eluveitie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope I get two different boxes, I keep telling myself as long as I get a Stila eyeliner in ONE of them, I'll be happy. I love Stila products.


 Me too! My boyfriend has a subscription for me and I changed my beauty profile for this month in hopes that I will receive something completely different! Last month was terrible, I received the same exact box except one item was different but the different item was missing in one of my boxes =( It was also the cheapest box they sent out hah


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Relax, most months they don't even ship until around the 10th!  You'll get your boxes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Im just worried because I move to a new address on the 15th and BB told me not the change my address as it would be here before than and I live in San Francisco so I am generally the last to receive it -- it takes about 10 days once they ship for me to receive my box.  I don't really care if I get my box first as I never do, I am just worried I won't get my box because of it, and even though I registered to have my mail forwarded after I move incase anything is still being sent to my old address I don't trust the post office to do it.


----------



## snllama (May 7, 2012)

I havent' got a shipping confirmation for either accounts but I got one of my boxes today! I hope its the box for my second account, but who knows.

-Arquiste fragrance sample

-Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow

-Ojun volume enhancing shampoo

-stila sparkle waterproof liquid eyeliner in starry

-goldish-green note card

Without opening the box. I think my theme was black tie. 

I'm actually pretty happy with my box. I am excited to try the MST for body since summer always means I break out more than Id like to. The Ojun shampoo has a ton of sulfates, but volumizing has me sold. Im glad I got the brown stila, but i dont know how to put on liquid eyeliner so this will be a mess. And I actually love the color of the note card. I'll have a lot of thank you cards to write after graduation!


----------



## JaSmine Rose (May 7, 2012)

*This is not a complain but...*

Ladies, we go through this every month. The boxes go out in waves. Example: boxes 1,9,12, will ship first 2,8,11 ship next etc.. The shipping email may have not been sent yet due to the fact that the box that you are getting is not ready to ship just yet. From what I have noticed my own self is that even when the shipping info comes in, it's usually AFTER the box has a sticker slapped on it and has been registered in the system. That does not mean that Mr. Post man has it in his truck and en route to what ever state you are in. It means that someone will be picking/dropping it off to a facility for it to be shipped. HOWEVER... There was a couple of times (like this month) that I got a notice and it was here the next day. I got the email on sunday night. It does take a while sometimes for the site to update the info. I know it's annoying. But rest assured, everyone will get a box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly (May 7, 2012)

How much did your box weigh?



> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you Angie! Now I will know what number my next box (should be here soon) number is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## iugirl13 (May 7, 2012)

> I live in Indiana too. I got my shipping notification on the 5th, but my tracking hasn't updated yet either..I dont think it ever updated last month, which was my first month with Birchbox. I did sign up for a second box, but I haven't received a shipping notification for that one yet. I'm not worried because I've already been charged for that box. I really hope I get two different boxes, I keep telling myself as long as I get a Stila eyeliner in ONE of them, I'll be happy. I love Stila products.


 I got my notification yesterday but I honestly can't see anyone working on a Sunday and shipping on a Sunday. Usually it takes 4 days to get here for me.


----------



## Jazbot (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aftereight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GinaM (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I understand the complaints about the lack of color, but there is a $22 lip product in there, so they're equitable money-wise. I'd rather get a lip balm I liked that's something new to try than yet another sample of the Fresh (it's my birthday month at Sephora, too).


  I absolutely agree as far as the $ value.  I am saying that if you are going to put a polish, lipstick, liner, etc. in most boxes then put one in all bc it is highly disappointing for the recipients of those few boxes that don't contain them.


----------



## JaSmine Rose (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How much did your box weigh?


it was 0.5500

WOuld you like  my box? lol


----------



## aftereight (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's by theme! I see you got the Sunday Brunch...which is very popular I love me a weekend a mimosa...
> 
> ...


 Oh I didn't know it was by theme haha. I guess I am not really a sunday brunch type of girl =P


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where???
> 
> Not in FL that I know of. It's such a high end exclusive product and that surprises me!


 Trust me, I was surprised too!! I've seen it at CVS/Target locations all around New England (I'm often in Mass, and live in RI) - they have separate little stands at CVS, where they also display their Fekkai sortiment. At Target it's with their more expensive/natural shampoos, not in the same aisle as regular shampoo. Maybe ask next time you're at either of those? I know I miss stuff constantly!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Pretty sure they sell it online too, and as far as I know you can use CVS coupons towards those items.. like the 25% off coupons they have every other week, it seems.


----------



## snllama (May 7, 2012)

double post


----------



## JaSmine Rose (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's by theme! I see you got the Sunday Brunch...which is very popular I love me a weekend a mimosa...
> 
> ...


Ahhh Brunch, the excuse to get drunk before 3pm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm sorry but I did not get "Brunch" from this box at all. I am rather tempted to chuck the whole thing in the trash. Maybe they should have included a damn Mimosa in there lol


----------



## Souly (May 7, 2012)

I wanted to make sure mine wasn't the same weight




  I'm sorry you got such a crappy box. I have been there many times.



> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it was 0.5500
> 
> WOuld you like  my box? lol


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 7, 2012)

April was my first box, but I signed up the end of March and my order wasn't shipped out til April 15th. As far as the brush cleanser goes, I already use baby shampoo and another product. Guess if I get one, it's up for grabs! So, the posters who got their boxes didn't receive any Diorshow, Stila liner or Kerastese, which sucks. But that also means I could still end up with those in one of my boxes and that makes me happy and hopeful!


----------



## Janamaste (May 7, 2012)

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/may2012-box?limit=all

It's alive!

Prep for a* black tie ball* with a shine-boosting hair serum, or dress for a *trendy book release party* by trying out a sparkly liquid liner. If youâ€™re *meeting a girlfriend for brunch uptown*, make sure to spritz on a conversation-starting fragrance. And donâ€™t forget to *book a weekend getaway*â€”weâ€™ve got bright pastel polishes that would fit right in at a chic Hamptons beach party.


----------



## JaSmine Rose (May 7, 2012)

In case you missed it on Facebook 40 minutes ago...

Our Facebook fans have spoken: you love the uptown chic look! Get 50 Bonus Birchbox Points when you spend $50+ on anything from this special collection of polished products. Use code 'BBUPTOWN50' at checkout, promo expires Tuesday at midnight. Click here to shop now:http://birch.ly/ISAro


----------



## MissMonica (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe they should have included a damn Mimosa in there lol


 Love this^ lol!  Now I'm totally going to open my boxes (whenever they finally ship!!) with a mimosa in hand.  I'm sure Serena would approve


----------



## bethm (May 7, 2012)

I just joined yesterday so I r-e-a-l-l-y hope my first box is decent!


----------



## Meggpi (May 7, 2012)

That Stila Smoky Shadow Trio again?  Are they still trying to get rid of those crappy eyeshadow cards?



> Originally Posted by *Janamaste* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/may2012-box?limit=all
> 
> ...


----------



## nikita8501 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My notice was emailed to me yesterday, The projected delivery date was the 10th. I guess box 12 was in the first wave of boxes.
> 
> *I should mention that I am not far from where they fill the boxes.  yet ,my second box has no shipping email as of yet either. Let's hope that those are the better boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


 Do you mind telling me what the weight of your box was??


----------



## JaSmine Rose (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissMonica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love this^ lol!  Now I'm totally going to open my boxes (whenever they finally ship!!) with a mimosa in hand.  I'm sure Serena would approve


You MUST video this! I have no clue, who's who on Gossip Girl. Never seen a single episode. But from what I have been told here on MUT they are a bunch of fashion forward brats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovestarbrooke (May 7, 2012)

> I havent' got a shipping confirmation for either accounts but I got one of my boxes today! I hope its the box for my second account, but who knows.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Box #5
> ...





Spoiler: Box #5



How much did your box weigh?


----------



## bethm (May 7, 2012)

A little off-topic ... what do you think the "best" beauty sampling program is?  I'm pretty new to it all so just wondering ... I have been getting the Allure Sample Society box and just subscribed to Birch Box.


----------



## Jazbot (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *aftereight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh I didn't know it was by theme haha. I guess I am not really a sunday brunch type of girl =P


 
LOL! I hope to get the Black tie theme!


----------



## Scawolita (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That Stila Smoky Shadow Trio again?  Are they still trying to get rid of those crappy eyeshadow cards?


 I will absolutely cancel if I get one of those or the damn fashion tape!


----------



## Lychae (May 7, 2012)

Man, I cannot wait to see the individual boxes LIVE.


----------



## Jazbot (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ahhh Brunch, the excuse to get drunk before 3pm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 Haha! Champagne Samples anyone!?


----------



## quene8106 (May 7, 2012)

My box is waiting at my post office! I can't wait to see what's inside.  I may sneak out of work a little early to check it out.  The weight of my box is 0.5530


----------



## aftereight (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bethm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A little off-topic ... what do you think the "best" beauty sampling program is?  I'm pretty new to it all so just wondering ... I have been getting the Allure Sample Society box and just subscribed to Birch Box.


 Definitely not Myglam! I bet once Glossy Box starts up that will be the best. I also like Julep, even though you have to call to cancel.


----------



## Fairest of all (May 7, 2012)

So I am someone who is always on the edge about signing up for Birchbox. I want to like them....I really do, but it just seems like it's always some sort of lotto whether you get a decent box or not. I've been hearing so much buzz over this Gossip Girl box and decided to come over here and see what I missed out on. It seems like a lucky few many have gotten something nice from Stila or Dior, but am I the only one who is less than impressed with the contents of most of these? I mean boob tape, rubber bands, note cards, and tiny perfume vials? Not exactly what comes to mind when I think about a hyped up Gossip Girl box


----------



## snllama (May 7, 2012)

> How much did your box weigh?


 The box itself says 7oz.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 7, 2012)

I am just worried it won't get here on time.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 7, 2012)

Did someone mention Brunch? DC HAS THE BEST BRUNCH SCENE. Next to New York. I love brunch.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (May 7, 2012)

It would be really cool if my box got here on/by Thursday.. but I doubt it since I live in AZ and haven't gotten my shipping info yet.


----------



## quene8106 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got a shipping notification for my main account! .5530, due for delivery May 10th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's my box weight! We're box twins this month! woo-hoo lol


----------



## amberlamps (May 7, 2012)

Anybody know if they're going to be sending repeat Color Club?  I want Age of Aquarius, and I was going to use my BB points to get it, but I guess I should wait??


----------



## pinktergal (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am just worried it won't get here on time.


 *If you're worried about getting it before you move, I would contact BB customer service  ASAP.  Good luck. *


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anybody know if they're going to be sending repeat Color Club?  I want Age of Aquarius, and I was going to use my BB points to get it, but I guess I should wait??


arg it is such a great polish!  if you don't get it i would recommend picking it up in the shop for sure. the formula is amazing! it could be a one-coater if i were more careful i bet.

**tried to edit for run-on, failed.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 7, 2012)

So has ANYONE received a shipment notification today?? I havent on any of my 3..


----------



## Coocabarra (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So has ANYONE received a shipment notification today?? I havent on any of my 3..


 Nope, not yet. Stalking my email accounts all day. Might just take a nap since homework is done and the little one is sleeping too. Maybe it will magically appear when I'm not looking! What's that saying anyway..... A watched pot never boils....??


----------



## Scawolita (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anybody know if they're going to be sending repeat Color Club?  I want Age of Aquarius, and I was going to use my BB points to get it, but I guess I should wait??


 I got this is April's box! I used once but didn't like... I would wait, incase you get it and if not, maybe we could trade something?


----------



## Scawolita (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So has ANYONE received a shipment notification today?? I havent on any of my 3..


 Nada!


----------



## Jazbot (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did someone mention Brunch? DC HAS THE BEST BRUNCH SCENE. Next to New York. I love brunch.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I must make a trip and try out DC's Brunch!!!


----------



## Jazbot (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nada!


 None here!


----------



## strawberrybrite (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I am someone who is always on the edge about signing up for Birchbox. I want to like them....I really do, but it just seems like it's always some sort of lotto whether you get a decent box or not. I've been hearing so much buzz over this Gossip Girl box and decided to come over here and see what I missed out on. It seems like a lucky few many have gotten something nice from Stila or Dior, but am I the only one who is less than impressed with the contents of most of these? I mean boob tape, rubber bands, note cards, and tiny perfume vials? Not exactly what comes to mind when I think about a hyped up Gossip Girl box


 Yeah I agree, they hyped it up way too much.


----------



## strawberrybrite (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anybody know if they're going to be sending repeat Color Club?  I want Age of Aquarius, and I was going to use my BB points to get it, but I guess I should wait??


 
I don't think so, and if you buy it wont you get a bigger bottle anyways?


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So has ANYONE received a shipment notification today?? I havent on any of my 3..




nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i just signed up for a temp second box (just for GG!) and nothing in that acct either.    i emailed them asking if my accounts would be linked or if i am going to get a welcome box but i'm sure they are way too busy to reply  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   i hope not! last month was my first BB and i already just barely had a welcome box !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StillPooh (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ahhh Brunch, the excuse to get drunk before 3pm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 Considering that my only previous Birchbox experience was the entirely crappy #23 from last month, I would be THRILLED to have your stuff. I'll even pay postage for you to trash it in my direction!


----------



## StillPooh (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will absolutely cancel if I get one of those or the damn fashion tape!


 I got *both* the fashion tape and the eye shadow card in my not-so-Welcome box last month. 



 This month will make or break Birchbox for me, especially since I just signed up for Allure's Sample Society ($15/month), with my first box due to arrive in June.


----------



## GinaM (May 7, 2012)

This is a random question for longterm subscribers....how do these boxes hold up being shipped in the summer heat?   My SS box arrived today and everything in it was very, very warm to the touch.  It can get up to 110 degrees in Dallas in the summer.  I am just curious if the heat changes the formulation of the skincare much less melting the makeup.


----------



## Kittables (May 7, 2012)

They put extra fashion tape in my welcome birchbox last month, but I don't really have any use for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wound up giving it to my mom. I didn't mind the box, really. I actually enjoyed the shu eumura hair oil. Very nice. 

StillPooh-- So you didn't like anything in your first box?


----------



## nfig (May 7, 2012)

I received one of my two boxes today. Didn't receive a shipping notice for either. I'm a bit disappointed. I got Arquiste perfume, Miracle Skin Transformer for Body, Ojon Volume Advance Shampoo, and Stila sparkle waterproof liner in Starry.


----------



## Scawolita (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got *both* the fashion tape and the eye shadow card in my not-so-Welcome box last month.
> 
> ...


 I did too! But I will be getting my 1st box on Thurs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So far, already love them! Made a 53$ purchase after $30 off and got a free bauble bar gift and a Borghese kit. All together, they let me stack 4 promo codes!


----------



## Scawolita (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nfig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received one of my two boxes today. Didn't receive a shipping notice for either. I'm a bit disappointed. I got Arquiste perfume, Miracle Skin Transformer for Body, Ojon Volume Advance Shampoo, and Stila sparkle waterproof liner in Starry.


 Sorry you didn't like your box... but thanks for posting as now I have hope that mine may be on it's way to me. I have been waiting for a shipping notice, maybe they didnt send to everyone?


----------



## Playedinloops (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I must make a trip and try out DC's Brunch!!!


 If you do, Masa 14 is the best place to go! Unlimited tapas and drinks for $35. And they are good drinks. oh man, I think I'm going to go this weekend. Oh, and let me know, I'll go with you lol! megabus is sooooo cheap between dc and nyc!


----------



## TXSlainte (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is a random question for longterm subscribers....how do these boxes hold up being shipped in the summer heat?   My SS box arrived today and everything in it was very, very warm to the touch.  It can get up to 110 degrees in Dallas in the summer.  I am just curious if the heat changes the formulation of the skincare much less melting the makeup.


 I'm in Houston, and haven't really had any problems with the heat (or humidity) affecting my samples.


----------



## Kittygirl4 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is a random question for longterm subscribers....how do these boxes hold up being shipped in the summer heat?   My SS box arrived today and everything in it was very, very warm to the touch.  It can get up to 110 degrees in Dallas in the summer.  I am just curious if the heat changes the formulation of the skincare much less melting the makeup.


I've been wondering this, also.  I received this in the mail today and the products felt very warm.  When I opened the night cream, it was pretty runny.....





Anyways, I'm surprised that I received anything from them.  I asked for samples on their Contact Us page after the BB fiasco and never heard back from them.  I didn't think they were sending anything.  I looked for expiration dates &amp; couldn't find any.


----------



## nfig (May 7, 2012)

> I did too! But I will be getting my 1st box on Thurs  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So far, already love them! Made a 53$ purchase after $30 off and got a free bauble bar gift and a Borghese kit. All together, they let me stack 4 promo codes!


 What's the welcome box? I signed up at the end of march and revived a regular April box. Is that right?


----------



## mega789 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittygirl4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've been wondering this, also.  I received this in the mail today and the products felt very warm.  When I opened the night cream, it was pretty runny.....
> ...


 
Do you remember the date you asked for those?

I placed an order with them on the 25th and still says processing order and they do not answer emails or phone calls.


----------



## JadedBeauty (May 7, 2012)

My weight just updated...and it seems lower than everyone else's. It was .4855 and I don't care what is in it at all as long as I get one of the Stila liners, but I think that seems to low. Has anyone gotten a box around this weight yet?


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 7, 2012)

What?!  No Eyeko fat eye stick in the store, but they're showing up in one or two of the boxes?   boooo!


----------



## nfig (May 7, 2012)

Here's mine


----------



## JadedBeauty (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nfig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here's mine
> 
> http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b64/nunzi182/302ff329.jpg


 What was the weight on yours if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mega789 (May 7, 2012)

Hmmm I wonder if all the Ojon boxes have been shipping out first??? So far looks like everyone has had Ojon products.


----------



## Kittygirl4 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was April 20.  I hope you get your order soon!


----------



## froj89 (May 7, 2012)

Hm, so I wanted to get my mom a sample subscription for Mother's Day, and I was thinking Birchbox since it's kind of the most time-tested, "standard" one. Now with all this Gossip Girl/TV stuff and the fact that I got a ridiculous neon nail polish in both boxes I've gotten so far (even though I'm in my mid-20s and set my profile to things that should discourage that...), I'm wondering if there might be a better subscription service for someone her age. She's in her late 40s, but pretty trendy - think conservative Anthropologie-type style. She loves basic makeup, perfume, eye creams, hair products, etc, but never in a million years would she wear bright teal nail polish or stick-on eyeliner. How do the older women here feel about Birchbox compared to other services?

And so this is more on topic - like others here, I am getting annoyed with the shipping lately. I'm moving on the 20th, and like others was assured that they were shipping in time for this episode to air. Butttt I live in CA and haven't gotten a notification yet - 7 days is the ABSOLUTE minimum number of days it would take to get here. Ugh.


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Im just worried because I move to a new address on the 15th and BB told me not the change my address as it would be here before than and I live in San Francisco so I am generally the last to receive it -- it takes about 10 days once they ship for me to receive my box.  I don't really care if I get my box first as I never do, I am just worried I won't get my box because of it, and even though I registered to have my mail forwarded after I move incase anything is still being sent to my old address I don't trust the post office to do it.


Not only would I not trust it, I would NEVER do it again. I moved and had my address forwarded thru the post office. I also changed it thru birchbox but my box had already shipped so it didn't really matter. Here is my tracking info for last month...

Date/Time
Event Name
Location
30 Apr 2012 13:18 Package delivered by local post office
CALDWELL, ID 28 Apr 2012 10:08 Package forwarded to address on file
CALDWELL, ID 27 Apr 2012 06:40 Received by the local post office
CALDWELL, ID 19 Apr 2012 10:02 Package forwarded to address on file
CALDWELL, ID 19 Apr 2012 08:27 Package forwarded to address on file
CALDWELL, ID 19 Apr 2012 08:26 Package undeliverable. Contact sender
CALDWELL, ID 19 Apr 2012 08:03 Package out for post office delivery
CALDWELL, ID 19 Apr 2012 07:53 Package Sorted by local post office
CALDWELL, ID 19 Apr 2012 05:09 Received by the local post office
CALDWELL, ID 17 Apr 2012 13:00 Package processed by local post office
SALT LAKE CITY, UT 11 Apr 2012 09:56 Shipment Info Received by Post Office
SPRINGFIELD, MA 11 Apr 2012 09:56 Shipment Info Received by Post Office
SPRINGFIELD, MA 11 Apr 2012 09:56 Shipment Info Received by Post Office
SPRINGFIELD, MA Date
Description
Location
Apr 11 2012 Package transferred to Post Office NEW JERSEY, NJ Apr 11 2012 Ready for post office entry Edgewood, NY Apr 10 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY Apr 10 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY 

Ridiculousness at its finest. Not in any way the fault of Birchbox, but yeah. I called the post office 3 times to find out what was going on and asked if I could go in and pick it up, all 3 times they ignored that question and said "it should be delivered tomorrow" 

I hope you have better luck than I did with the post office.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sarah Bisson (May 7, 2012)

So what is the spoiler for the Gossip Girl Finale for those of you who got their box already.


----------



## nfig (May 7, 2012)

> What was the weight on yours if you don't mind me asking?


 The box says 7 oz


----------



## JadedBeauty (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nfig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The box says 7 oz


 Thanks!


----------



## mega789 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *froj89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm, so I wanted to get my mom a sample subscription for Mother's Day, and I was thinking Birchbox since it's kind of the most time-tested, "standard" one. Now with all this Gossip Girl/TV stuff and the fact that I got a ridiculous neon nail polish in both boxes I've gotten so far (even though I'm in my mid-20s and set my profile to things that should discourage that...), I'm wondering if there might be a better subscription service for someone her age. She's in her late 40s, but pretty trendy - think conservative Anthropologie-type style. She loves basic makeup, perfume, eye creams, hair products, etc, but never in a million years would she wear bright teal nail polish or stick-on eyeliner. How do the older women here feel about Birchbox compared to other services?
> 
> And so this is more on topic - like others here, I am getting annoyed with the shipping lately. I'm moving on the 20th, and like others was assured that they were shipping in time for this episode to air. Butttt I live in CA and haven't gotten a notification yet - 7 days is the ABSOLUTE minimum number of days it would take to get here. Ugh.


 
I got my mother into Beauty Fix. We both love it!!! With a coupon code you can pay $30 instead of $50. You get to pick your own products and ALOT if not MOST of the products are full size.  A lot of them cater to the more mature woman too. If you need anymore info, please PM me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

Mine says it'll be here tommorow or the next day yay! I usually don't get it till the 16th!  Also mine is .6190 lb anyone else have that weight?


----------



## karenX (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is a random question for longterm subscribers....how do these boxes hold up being shipped in the summer heat?   My SS box arrived today and everything in it was very, very warm to the touch.  It can get up to 110 degrees in Dallas in the summer.  I am just curious if the heat changes the formulation of the skincare much less melting the makeup.


 My boxes were all fine last Summer, but I lived in Seattle. Not that hot there.


----------



## StillPooh (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They put extra fashion tape in my welcome birchbox last month, but I don't really have any use for it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wound up giving it to my mom. I didn't mind the box, really. I actually enjoyed the shu eumura hair oil. Very nice.
> 
> StillPooh-- So you didn't like anything in your first box?


 I liked the Befine moisturizer. Well, except for the sunburn I got, since the SPF was expired! But I didn't hold it against them; I ordered several of their products in the recent Haute Look event. I'll report back how I like them in another month when they arrive. 






Oddly enough, the fashion tape was right up my alley. I have a number of plunging neckline summer blouses that tend to show inappropriate amounts of cleavage for many settings. I used to resort to safety pins, and then to http://bosombutton.com But the tape comes in very handy for times when I want an invisible means of keeping the girls under wraps.   

Quote:

Originally Posted by *froj89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got a ridiculous neon nail polish in both boxes I've gotten so far (even though I'm in my mid-20s and set my profile to things that should discourage that...), I'm wondering if there might be a better subscription service for someone her age. She's in her late 40s, but pretty trendy - think conservative Anthropologie-type style. She loves basic makeup, perfume, eye creams, hair products, etc, but never in a million years would she wear bright teal nail polish or stick-on eyeliner. How do the older women here feel about Birchbox compared to other services?
I will be 50 in July. I routinely rock neon and glitter polish- on my toes! I also wear much more than 'basic' makeup (my daily staple lately is my Urban Decay Naked palette). I think it's more a question of personality than age.


----------



## astokes (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *froj89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm, so I wanted to get my mom a sample subscription for Mother's Day, and I was thinking Birchbox since it's kind of the most time-tested, "standard" one. Now with all this Gossip Girl/TV stuff and the fact that I got a ridiculous neon nail polish in both boxes I've gotten so far (even though I'm in my mid-20s and set my profile to things that should discourage that...), I'm wondering if there might be a better subscription service for someone her age. She's in her late 40s, but pretty trendy - think conservative Anthropologie-type style. She loves basic makeup, perfume, eye creams, hair products, etc, but never in a million years would she wear bright teal nail polish or stick-on eyeliner. How do the older women here feel about Birchbox compared to other services?
> 
> And so this is more on topic - like others here, I am getting annoyed with the shipping lately. I'm moving on the 20th, and like others was assured that they were shipping in time for this episode to air. Butttt I live in CA and haven't gotten a notification yet - 7 days is the ABSOLUTE minimum number of days it would take to get here. Ugh.


 My mom gets Birchbox and she's in her mid-50's. She is very similar to how you described your mother. Although, she pays for her box herself and has plenty of money to throw around. Lol. She's been very happy with her BB's. If she doesn't like something she gives it to me or puts it into the guest bathroom stash. She likes it so much that she has given a gift sub to my older sister.  I've gotten her addicted to the monthly boxes! She signed up for Love With Food too! : )

Edit: My mom is also active-duty so she can't wear crazy colors/makeup styles to work. She got that bright turquoise Color Club nail polish and gave it to me.


----------



## Baberanza (May 7, 2012)

I got my tracking info on Sunday...I hope it's a good box.


----------



## astokes (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is a random question for longterm subscribers....how do these boxes hold up being shipped in the summer heat?   My SS box arrived today and everything in it was very, very warm to the touch.  It can get up to 110 degrees in Dallas in the summer.  I am just curious if the heat changes the formulation of the skincare much less melting the makeup.


 I live in D/FW and I haven't had any problems with the heat affecting products. I order most of my beauty products online. Of course it depends on how long its sitting outside/in the truck as well.


----------



## JaSmine Rose (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sarah Bisson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So what is the spoiler for the Gossip Girl Finale for those of you who got their box already.


 There is a card that is for Gossip Girl trivia sweepstakes.

Enter for a chance to win a $500 Birchbox shopping spree by tuning into the cw for the season finale of Gossip Girl on Monday May 14th at 8/7c. To enter go to facebook.com/birchboxmonthly  after the show and answer the trivia questions on the back of this card

Who does Blair call in for reinforcement after her diary pages are leaked?

What is Serena wearing when she says goodbye to Dan?

What is the significant piece of jewelery that Bart gives to Chuck?

Who is the unexpected benefactor of Lola's inheritance?


----------



## Cynnelise (May 7, 2012)

Does BB ship out in waves? Is anyone else waiting for their shipping notification?


----------



## berryblueyes (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *froj89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm, so I wanted to get my mom a sample subscription for Mother's Day, and I was thinking Birchbox since it's kind of the most time-tested, "standard" one. Now with all this Gossip Girl/TV stuff and the fact that I got a ridiculous neon nail polish in both boxes I've gotten so far (even though I'm in my mid-20s and set my profile to things that should discourage that...), I'm wondering if there might be a better subscription service for someone her age. She's in her late 40s, but pretty trendy - think conservative Anthropologie-type style. She loves basic makeup, perfume, eye creams, hair products, etc, but never in a million years would she wear bright teal nail polish or stick-on eyeliner. How do the older women here feel about Birchbox compared to other services?
> 
> And so this is more on topic - like others here, I am getting annoyed with the shipping lately. I'm moving on the 20th, and like others was assured that they were shipping in time for this episode to air. Butttt I live in CA and haven't gotten a notification yet - 7 days is the ABSOLUTE minimum number of days it would take to get here. Ugh.


 I bet she would like Test Tube. You can get it on auto delivery from QVC also and it is a different one from the regular test tube. Only thing it isn't monthly, but its very nice stuff. I've loved every one I have ordered. It comes with the New Beauty Magazine too. http://testtube.newbeauty.com/ or http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/view.2/app.detail/params.item.A227283.desc.AD-New-Beauty-Test-Tube-with-Magazine-Ltd-EdAutoDelivery. The QVC one you can see what you get before you get it, and you can order just one or have it auto delivery (which is the link I gave you)


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live in D/FW and I haven't had any problems with the heat affecting products. I order most of my beauty products online. Of course it depends on how long its sitting outside/in the truck as well.


i'm worried about this as well, i'm in Austin and I wont' be here for the summer...but I don't want to cancel my sub since I know it's hard to get back on and I'll almost have 200 points after this box but not yet...so I dont 'want to lose my points by canceling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and i'd have $8 left over that would go to waste if I just used my $10.

I do have roomies...that will hopefully bring my mail in on time...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cynnelise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does BB ship out in waves? Is anyone else waiting for their shipping notification?


I've heard that they do, they ship out the same box #'s separately.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i'm worried about this as well, i'm in Austin and I wont' be here for the summer...but I don't want to cancel my sub since I know it's hard to get back on and I'll almost have 200 points after this box but not yet...so I dont 'want to lose my points by canceling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and i'd have $8 left over that would go to waste if I just used my $10.
> ...


 If you already have an account you can reactivate without being wait listed!


----------



## JaSmine Rose (May 7, 2012)

Ok I am going to try the LipFusion balm.. it's supposed to plump the lip. I will let ya know what happens...


----------



## princess2010 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok I am going to try the LipFusion balm.. it's supposed to plump the lip. I will let ya know what happens...


Inquiring minds want to know!!!!! Does it work?


----------



## motherofall6 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cynnelise* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does BB ship out in waves? Is anyone else waiting for their shipping notification?


 still waiting


----------



## AWWREEAWNUH (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> There is a card that is for Gossip Girl trivia sweepstakes.
> ...


 I think it is becoming increasingly irritating that these contests all require Facebook now. I do not have a Facebook as a result of their political support for CISPA. I wish there was an alternative.


----------



## PatriciaAO (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My weight just updated...and it seems lower than everyone else's. It was .4855 and I don't care what is in it at all as long as I get one of the Stila liners, but I think that seems to low. Has anyone gotten a box around this weight yet?


The weight of my box is close to your's, mine says its .4970. Haven't received it yet though. Probably tomorrow since the tracking is saying its only a city away.


----------



## AWWREEAWNUH (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> There is a card that is for Gossip Girl trivia sweepstakes.
> ...


 It is becoming increasingly irritating that these contest require participation with Facebook. I got rid of my Facebook as a result of their political support of CISPA. I wish there was an alternative.


----------



## Steffi (May 7, 2012)

*sits in the still waiting for shipping notification corner* I know it isn't the 10th yet, but I want my boxxxxxx!


----------



## AWWREEAWNUH (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> There is a card that is for Gossip Girl trivia sweepstakes.
> ...


 It is becoming increasingly irritating that these contest require participation with Facebook. I got rid of my Facebook as a result of their political support of CISPA. I wish there was an alternative.


----------



## JaSmine Rose (May 7, 2012)

Well it's been 15 minutes, and......NOTHING! 

Smells .. very... well like Soft lips.. feels like.. any and every other waxy  lip balm,like chapstick. No burn just as it says. 

Ladies, a heads up try and use it up by July! it's expiring very soon.


----------



## bumbleme07 (May 7, 2012)

I'm crossing my fingers for a box with stilla and the bb cream .. could I ever be so lucky???


----------



## javagirl87 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you already have an account you can reactivate without being wait listed!


ohhhh really?? would I still keep my points though? that's what i'm most worried about sadly haha


----------



## JaSmine Rose (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ohhhh really?? would I still keep my points though? that's what i'm most worried about sadly haha


you can always ask them to ship the points to the other account. I have done it a couple times.


----------



## JadedBeauty (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PatriciaAO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The weight of my box is close to your's, mine says its .4970. Haven't received it yet though. Probably tomorrow since the tracking is saying its only a city away.


 Yep, probably the same box lol I am examining all of the boxes trying to figure out which ones would be the lightest and I honestly have no clue lol I just want that Stila liner!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ohhhh really?? would I still keep my points though? that's what i'm most worried about sadly haha


 Yup, you keep your points when you cancel.


----------



## MrsStiffKill (May 7, 2012)

I'd like box 6 or 17 most.


----------



## Lychae (May 7, 2012)

my box weight was updated via UPS today .5000 (was shipped Sunday 5/6), almost my heaviest so I am curious to see what it has in it. It says the projected delivery date to USPS is 5/11 so I don't think I will get it until probably around 5/14 or 5/15.

Let's see if USPS treats me better since I moved near the main USPS station downtown and not near the other one.


----------



## FireNRice (May 7, 2012)

I got a shipping email 2 days ago but my tracking number still isn't working


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 7, 2012)

I got my shipping notice but it says no shipping information available. I even refreshed the page.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sept Mbabe (May 7, 2012)

I'm still waiting on shipping confirm with both my subs.  This month will be the first box on my second account.  When I first subscribed, I was one of the first to get my box, now I'm somewhere in the middle shipments.  But, I have no clue with this month??


----------



## Meghan Leigh (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a shipping email 2 days ago but my tracking number still isn't working


 Same! One of my boxes I still haven't gotten one for. Its been more than 48 hours though for one of the boxes and its still not working! haha


----------



## jbro2006 (May 7, 2012)

Still waiting too.  I live in Washington state so I always seem to be last.  I'm really hoping for a stila eyeliner.  This will be  my fourth box and I've yet to get anything cool.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 7, 2012)

i hope they'll update the website with our boxes on the 10th! because i'm sure i probably won't get mine then since it usually takes like 4 days for me to get mine after shipping and mine hasn't even shipped yet, plus i'm going out of town thursday - sunday. i'm so impatient!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbro2006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still waiting too.  I live in Washington state so I always seem to be last.  I'm really hoping for a stila eyeliner.  This will be  my fourth box and I've yet to get anything cool.


 I live in WA, too. Last month was my first month and I didn't get my box til towards the end of April, right around my birthday. Plus, I signed up for a second box this month and haven't received any shipping notices yet!


----------



## jumpnshout5 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a shipping email 2 days ago but my tracking number still isn't working


 Same here. I kept checking it all day like a mad woman to see if I could find a status anywhere... and nothing. I wonder how that works?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PatriciaAO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jbro2006 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live in WA, too. Last month was my first month and I didn't get my box til towards the end of April, right around my birthday. Plus, I signed up for a second box this month and haven't received any shipping notices yet!


   I got mine on my birthday - April 19th.  I always get it about 3 days after the shipping notification says it should arrive.  I always say I'm not going to peek but by the time the 19th comes around I have always peeked.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *sits in the still waiting for shipping notification corner* I know it isn't the 10th yet, but I want my boxxxxxx!


 right there with you hahaha no shipping notice for me either yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Juno22 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i'm worried about this as well, i'm in Austin and I wont' be here for the summer...but I don't want to cancel my sub since I know it's hard to get back on and I'll almost have 200 points after this box but not yet...so I dont 'want to lose my points by canceling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and i'd have $8 left over that would go to waste if I just used my $10.
> ...


 I'm in Devine, TX, which is 45 minutes south of San Antonio.  I've never had any beauty products get ruined by the heat.  I've occasionally had very small portions of product leak from the packaging, but nothing really significant.  Everything settles down once it's been in the house for a few hours.


----------



## nutellia (May 7, 2012)

I just received my bb. I am so disappointed- it's #12 (the one with the lip balm). It's like they don't pay any attention to the user profiles because my hair type is oily, and they've sent me Ojon's conditioner for dry damaged hair. I kept my BB subscription active just because of the gg tie up and it seems like a total waste. There's no color in this BB at all.

I'm bummed and had to vent.

PS- this is my first post here- hi all!


----------



## nfig (May 7, 2012)

Sorry to post this here, but where do I go to trade? I want to trade out my entire box (Box5).


----------



## mishtastic (May 7, 2012)

I got my box, but I didn't receive a shipping notification so it was a total surprise!!! I wonder if I'll get two this month lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mishtastic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box, but I didn't receive a shipping notification so it was a total surprise!!! I wonder if I'll get two this month lol


 A few people have said that, it makes me hopeful that maybe I'll get one of mine tomorrow.


----------



## mjbono (May 7, 2012)

I love the LipFusion lip balms! They don't do much to plump my lips but they're super moisturizing and smell good.


----------



## mjbono (May 7, 2012)

ok, that last post was supposed to be a reply to Jasmine Rose, whoops! I'm new to this website.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jenna1006 (May 7, 2012)

It is so frustrating when you get a BB shipping notice and it does not update for days.I stalk my email hoping when I hit track it will at least show the weight and current location.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, but once again it shows nothing. Sigh!!


----------



## meaganola (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live in WA, too. Last month was my first month and I didn't get my box til towards the end of April, right around my birthday. Plus, I signed up for a second box this month and haven't received any shipping notices yet!


 I'm in Portland, and I've been subscribing since last May.  My boxes were routinely in the last wave to ship, and they usually arrived around the 20th (my January box arrived on the 21st, aka my birthday, which was awesome because I was having a really crappy birthday, and this made my day a bit brighter).  After the February box, I switched to annual, and all of a sudden, my boxes started shipping at the beginning of the waves.  I don't remember switching anything in my profile, but I probably did and just don't recall it.  This month's box on that account shipped on Saturday, although I didn't get a shipping notice until yesterday.  I've added a couple more subs with wildly different profiles this month (I had been waiting for a month they weren't doing the compilation welcome boxes, and, look, it's here!), and they haven't shipped yet, and my aunt's hasn't either (she lives about twenty minutes away from me in Vancouver), although she's noticed that hers have shipped later than mine since she joined in January or February.


----------



## snllama (May 7, 2012)

What is the product in box 17 that looks like some kind of crayon and says fat?

I want box number 3 for my second box I think. I really want the bb cream, Id love the beauty blender cleaner, and wouldn't mind the twistband headband.


----------



## PatriciaAO (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbro2006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still waiting too.  I live in Washington state so I always seem to be last.  I'm really hoping for a stila eyeliner.  This will be  my fourth box and I've yet to get anything cool.


Me too, I live in Washington. My tracking info says my box is here in the state, but no delivery today, probably tomorrow. But I usually do get the box pretty late in the month as well. I guess I got lucky this time.


----------



## mjbono (May 7, 2012)

I'm moving in a few days so I updated my address on my debit card, so I waited until it changed &amp; then I updated my billing info on Birchbox. It wouldn't let me update it for some reason, so I had to email them. It's finally sorted out but now I'm worried that I won't get a good box if that makes sense? idk, I just feel like they send out all the good ones first.

Last month my box was lost in the mail or whatever which was really disappointing, but I emailed them about it and they were really nice and sent me another box. I hated the second box that they sent me. But the first box that was "lost" finally came and it was much better than the second one.

Anyone else feel the same? That they send out the good boxes, or boxes with better products first?

Also, do they even look at your beauty profile to determine which samples to send you?


----------



## princess2010 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjbono* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm moving in a few days so I updated my address on my debit card, so I waited until it changed &amp; then I updated my billing info on Birchbox. It wouldn't let me update it for some reason, so I had to email them. It's finally sorted out but now I'm worried that I won't get a good box if that makes sense? idk, I just feel like they send out all the good ones first.
> 
> ...


I don't think they send out the good boxes first. I was in one of the last waves last month and got the Revolution Beauty Balm. I don't think there's a specific rhyme or reason to it.


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nfig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sorry to post this here, but where do I go to trade? I want to trade out my entire box (Box5).


 https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread   this is one place where a ton of us trade our stuff.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tameloy (May 7, 2012)

After this month I am seriously considering cancelling Beauty Army and signing up for a second BB. I've been a member since Jan. and I have discovered a new "holy grail" item in every box. I don't know if this is typical, but I'm loving it. While I don't always use everything in my box (another reason I LOVE the trade forum) it is always worth it for me in the end when I find that one item that I just loved. Fingers crossed that it happens again this month! It sure does look promising though, most all the boxes look great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tawnyanshawn (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *strawberrybrite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so, and if you buy it wont you get a bigger bottle anyways?


 I bought it, and it is a normal size nail polish.


----------



## tawnyanshawn (May 7, 2012)

Same here.  I really want to just know where my box is.  



> Originally Posted by *FireNRice* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a shipping email 2 days ago but my tracking number still isn't working


----------



## winkiepup (May 7, 2012)

Still no tracking numbers for either of my boxes! Fingers crossed; looks like some of you got really good boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iugirl13 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tawnyanshawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here.  I really want to just know where my box is.


 I don't get why some people can see their numbers immediately and others can't.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After this month I am seriously considering cancelling Beauty Army and signing up for a second BB. I've been a member since Jan. and I have discovered a new "holy grail" item in every box. I don't know if this is typical, but I'm loving it. While I don't always use everything in my box (another reason I LOVE the trade forum) it is always worth it for me in the end when I find that one item that I just loved. Fingers crossed that it happens again this month! It sure does look promising though, most all the boxes look great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's so cool that you've found so many great items through Birchbox.  I feel that way too.  Even when I get a box that I'm thinking at first, "Hmm, not my first choice, but . . . " I tend to be happy with something and it makes me try new things that I never would have purchased otherwise, things that end up becoming staples in my beauty routine.  Beauty Army is great sometimes and not so great others, depending on what they get in.  I had an amazing box this month all ready to choose but had to press my luck and play with the profile and then I couldn't get any of the items to come back up!  Argh!  I should have just chose the initial offerings.  But I usually have fun playing with the profile and finding out all the possible combinations.  Darn my curiosity!  Good luck on finding another holy grail item in this month's Birchbox, I hope you get something great!


----------



## tawnyanshawn (May 7, 2012)

your guess is as good as mine.  i have never even gotten and email this soon before


----------



## CourtneyB (May 7, 2012)

Still no shipping notice on either of my accounts. Ugh.


----------



## DisorderlyVic (May 7, 2012)

This is my first post here lol so HI!

I'll be getting my third box this month and so far I've been pretty happy with what I've got. I HAVE received my tracking info (Saturday, said it was transferred to the MI facility on the 5th) and it finally updated today. Says I should get it by the 11th which is awesome since the 12th is my birthday! Haha. My weight is listed as .5020

Hopefully I get a good box. I'm really excited because of the GG connection, but kind of anxious because I've read some of the posts here about boxes that have already arrived. Eeeeek.


----------



## snllama (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still no shipping notice on either of my accounts. Ugh.


 Me either! It's so weird that I already got my box and still no shipping. They really need to hire more people, it's obvious they are in over their heads. I don't get why they keep accepting more members!


----------



## Lithiumx3 (May 7, 2012)

It says mine weighs 0.4250. Hope I like it! :]


----------



## princess2010 (May 7, 2012)

Historically it goes like this for me. I get my shipping notice later than everyone else (so it seems), it doesn't update for a few days, then BAM it's in my mailbox. I don't ever remember mine actually updating and me being able to follow it.


----------



## astokes (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Historically it goes like this for me. I get my shipping notice later than everyone else (so it seems), it doesn't update for a few days, then BAM it's in my mailbox. I don't ever remember mine actually updating and me being able to follow it.


 That is so weird. Mine has always updated at every step along the way. I wonder why it happens to some people and not others?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is the product in box 17 that looks like some kind of crayon and says fat?
> 
> I want box number 3 for my second box I think. I really want the bb cream, Id love the beauty blender cleaner, and wouldn't mind the twistband headband.


 
That's the eyeko fat eye stick.  I would really like to try it!  It's a shadow/liner stick that twists up much like the tarte Lipsurgence.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My Birchbox isn't the only thing that doesn't update for me, either...I very rarely get shipments with tracking that update until the very end, then it pops up at once. It's odd.


 I have a friend who also subscribes. Hi Sarah!




She lives not far from me and her boxes will update. Who knows what the heck is going on? As long as I get my box I'm happy though.


----------



## strawberrybrite (May 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I liked the Befine moisturizer. Well, except for the sunburn I got, since the SPF was expired! But I didn't hold it against them; I ordered several of their products in the recent Haute Look event. I'll report back how I like them in another month when they arrive.
> 
> ...


 I love glitter and neon polishes too and I'm 30. You can definitely rock that stuff past your twenties.


----------



## Coocabarra (May 8, 2012)

Can you still review items in your box for points after you've already cancelled?


----------



## missionista (May 8, 2012)

My splurge is set to perfume, and I always hope for an interesting one, but so far they've sent me stuff that is just not that exciting, i.e. Wonderstruck. Ugh. I've been reading up on Arquiste, and it looks kind of cool.  Has anyone gotten that in their box yet?  If so, would you try it and review for us?  

At first I was only interested in the eyeliner, but this looks like a very good perfume month!  I think Box 1 is my dream box, but I'm excited for most of them.  No shipping notice yet though.


----------



## nicepenguins (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *froj89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm, so I wanted to get my mom a sample subscription for Mother's Day, and I was thinking Birchbox since it's kind of the most time-tested, "standard" one. Now with all this Gossip Girl/TV stuff and the fact that I got a ridiculous neon nail polish in both boxes I've gotten so far (even though I'm in my mid-20s and set my profile to things that should discourage that...), I'm wondering if there might be a better subscription service for someone her age. She's in her late 40s, but pretty trendy - think conservative Anthropologie-type style. She loves basic makeup, perfume, eye creams, hair products, etc, but never in a million years would she wear bright teal nail polish or stick-on eyeliner. How do the older women here feel about Birchbox compared to other services?
> 
> And so this is more on topic - like others here, I am getting annoyed with the shipping lately. I'm moving on the 20th, and like others was assured that they were shipping in time for this episode to air. Butttt I live in CA and haven't gotten a notification yet - 7 days is the ABSOLUTE minimum number of days it would take to get here. Ugh.


 A New Beauty Test Tube might be great for her. I'm in my 30s, so not super old, but my latest tube had good moisturizers, perfume samples, hair stuff, etc in it. Plus, it would be a great gift to give for mother's day, because they send you the current box fairly soon, so she wouldn't have to wait too long for it, and it also contains a magazine subscription. They generally have good products that older women with more disposable income can afford to buy.


----------



## lady41 (May 8, 2012)

I read oon another Birchbox thread somewhere that people are getting a full sized pan of stila eyeshadow in their bb this month?Has anyone else heard anything about this?


----------



## MelissaFTW (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I read oon another Birchbox thread somewhere that people are getting a full sized pan of stila eyeshadow in their bb this month?Has anyone else heard anything about this?


 I think the Stila eye shadow was in May *2011* Birchboxes.


----------



## sleepykat (May 8, 2012)

I have not received a shipping notice yet (I'm in CA). But my shipping info usually doesn't update past MI anyway. I glanced at the spoilers, but not in detail, so I think I may still be surprised.


----------



## makeupgooroo8 (May 8, 2012)

I am looking forward to this box - glad it is not a choice this time.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *DisorderlyVic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first post here lol so HI!
> 
> ...


 Hi!  Welcome!  This is a pretty great group of women who all have similar interests, I think you'll find it interesting here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm excited because of the GG connection too.  No tracking info for me yet, but I'm hoping it'll come soon and/or they'll update the birchbox.com box site so we can see which of the cool boxes we are going to get . . . 

A little off topic, but I already have a Dior mascara and it's not my favorite by any means.  I just use it when I use my little travel kit that it came in from duty free, it's a pretty cool palette.  I find that drugstore mascaras are my best bet.  I'm in love with the ones with fibers.  L'Oreal has an amazing one that's my holy grail mascara.

Anxiously awaiting news on our boxes . . . may most of us find something that we love and have a good experience this month!  My fingers are crossed!


----------



## snllama (May 8, 2012)

So I tried out the Arquiste L'Etrog perfume I received and realized it smells like what my Uncle wears. And I don't like him. Yuck. 

Also the Miracle Skin Transformer did absolutely nothing for me. I got it in glow and it is very sparkly and did nothing to cover up my blemishes or even a very small, fading scrape. I think it brought attention to it all since now it was glittering...

So strike out on two products out of box. I hope my second box is better!


----------



## Amber Barrera (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I tried out the Arquiste L'Etrog perfume I received and realized it smells like what my Uncle wears. And I don't like him. Yuck.
> 
> ...


 You actually made me laugh out loud a couple of times. Sorry about the lack luster box though.


----------



## snllama (May 8, 2012)

haha good! It's funny how smell can trigger memories! He's a giant jerk and wears heavy cologne. He used to live in Rome and L'Etrog apparently is a unisex scent inspired by Italy. Explains a lot. When I get home in a few days I may need to sneak a peak in his bathroom and see if it is his cologne.


----------



## bwgraham (May 8, 2012)

has anyone kept track of what boxes have been received so far? I have not even received a shipping notice yet and figured I would cross those off the list and try to figure out which one i will be getting~thanks!


----------



## lady41 (May 8, 2012)

Ohhhh ok thanks....that explains it...duh!


----------



## snllama (May 8, 2012)

Okay I did my full-review of my first box. Still no shipping notification for either. I hope my second box is better...

http://mesjoiesdevivre.blogspot.com/2012/05/birchbox-may-2012-gossip-girl-box-1-of.html


----------



## Jacinta (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay I did my full-review of my first box. Still no shipping notification for either. I hope my second box is better...
> 
> ...


----------



## nikita8501 (May 8, 2012)

For some reason, the more boxes I see, the less excited I am getting about the boxes that I would be receiving...I kind of now think that this month's box was really over hyped... The couple of times I spoke to the CS at Birchbox, I kept hearing how wonderful the boxes are going to be this time...but it seems like these are more or less the same products that we would have gotten. Am I the only one who feels this way? I am not complaining, just something that I observed....Not that I expected A LOT for 10 dollars...but just that these boxes don't feel any different than the usual ones....


----------



## GinaM (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *froj89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hm, so I wanted to get my mom a sample subscription for Mother's Day, and I was thinking Birchbox since it's kind of the most time-tested, "standard" one. Now with all this Gossip Girl/TV stuff and the fact that I got a ridiculous neon nail polish in both boxes I've gotten so far (even though I'm in my mid-20s and set my profile to things that should discourage that...), I'm wondering if there might be a better subscription service for someone her age. She's in her late 40s, but pretty trendy - think conservative Anthropologie-type style. She loves basic makeup, perfume, eye creams, hair products, etc, but never in a million years would she wear bright teal nail polish or stick-on eyeliner. How do the older women here feel about Birchbox compared to other services?
> 
> And so this is more on topic - like others here, I am getting annoyed with the shipping lately. I'm moving on the 20th, and like others was assured that they were shipping in time for this episode to air. Butttt I live in CA and haven't gotten a notification yet - 7 days is the ABSOLUTE minimum number of days it would take to get here. Ugh.


  I think Sample Society would be perfect for your mom.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *froj89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## GinaM (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For some reason, the more boxes I see, the less excited I am getting about the boxes that I would be receiving...I kind of now think that this month's box was really over hyped... The couple of times I spoke to the CS at Birchbox, I kept hearing how wonderful the boxes are going to be this time...but it seems like these are more or less the same products that we would have gotten. Am I the only one who feels this way? I am not complaining, just something that I observed....Not that I expected A LOT for 10 dollars...but just that these boxes don't feel any different than the usual ones....
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (May 8, 2012)

0/3 for me on the shipment notifications  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess I will just have to wait for the 10th when we will be able to see what we are getting online


----------



## yanelib27 (May 8, 2012)

Dior was one of the first brands we knew that would be featured this month.. and its only in 2 of the 19 boxes... the Dr Jart BB cream is in 7 boxes, so I am really hoping I will get that.. the stila and the kerastase would be nice as well. everything else I am just meh about.


----------



## iugirl13 (May 8, 2012)

I hope my box comes today! My tracking still isn't working though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilyelement (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is a random question for longterm subscribers....how do these boxes hold up being shipped in the summer heat?   My SS box arrived today and everything in it was very, very warm to the touch.  It can get up to 110 degrees in Dallas in the summer.  I am just curious if the heat changes the formulation of the skincare much less melting the makeup.


 I haven't had a problem with any of my BirchBox stuff and I'm in Dallas. I've been subscribed since June 2011, hope that helps!

I have no clue if the heat can change the formula, so I'll leave that question up to the other forum people.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hope my box comes today! My tracking still isn't working though


 Mine didn't come today, nor is my tracking working yet either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GinaM (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I haven't had a problem with any of my BirchBox stuff and I'm in Dallas. I've been subscribed since June 2011, hope that helps!
> ...


  Thanks!!!


----------



## GinaM (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Juno22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm in Devine, TX, which is 45 minutes south of San Antonio.  I've never had any beauty products get ruined by the heat.  I've occasionally had very small portions of product leak from the packaging, but nothing really significant.  Everything settles down once it's been in the house for a few hours.


  Thanks!


----------



## iugirl13 (May 8, 2012)

> Mine didn't come today, nor is my tracking working yet either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This stinks! It hasn't been 3 days yet either has it?


----------



## eluveitie (May 8, 2012)

My shipping info finally updated today, my box weighs .4990 with a projected delivery date of 5/14  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Apparently it was just processed yesterday, even though I got the shipping notification on Saturday. I'm so impatient! lol btw, I live in Indiana..I was kinda hoping it would come tomorrow, since it didn't come with the mail today but oh well.


----------



## internetchick (May 8, 2012)

My shipping info still hasn't updated.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (May 8, 2012)

FINALLY! MY BIRCHBOX HAS SHIPPED!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Hi there,Your May Birchbox has shipped. This month, we joined forces with â€œGossip Girlâ€ to bring you a blockbuster collection of products inspired by the series and New York's most fabulous events.

Tracking isn't available yet D:. But since its Tuesday I am hoping it will be here Saturday, which will be awesome because it would be a great graduation present to myself xP. (I live on the east coast so usually it gets here within five days or so).


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eluveitie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping info finally updated today, my box weighs .4990 with a projected delivery date of 5/14  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Apparently it was just processed yesterday, even though I got the shipping notification on Saturday. I'm so impatient! lol btw, I live in Indiana..I was kinda hoping it would come tomorrow, since it didn't come with the mail today but oh well.


 Oh no, that worries me now, usually my tracking number is loaded by the time I check my email and it usually gets here fast but you aren't that far at all either and it isn't projected until the 14th? D:.


----------



## goldenmeans (May 8, 2012)

Just got the shipping notice for my other account. Of course neither is trackable yet.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 8, 2012)

my box just shipped! my weight is .4770

my projected delivery date is the 14th :[


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 8, 2012)

Got one out of two of my shipping notices. I hope I don't get the next one until tomorrow, and it's two totally different weights. 



 Two months in a row I got the same exact two boxes though it worked out crazy good for me last month as I got TWO different blush colors! Was so happy about that. 

Anyway, this box weighs 0.5790.


----------



## atomic (May 8, 2012)

My box has a projected delivery date of May 11th and weighs .48!


----------



## eluveitie (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyPhoenix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no, that worries me now, usually my tracking number is loaded by the time I check my email and it usually gets here fast but you aren't that far at all either and it isn't projected until the 14th? D:.


I'm pretty sure it'll come before the 14th. I'm basing this on the fact that my packages always come before the projected delivery date, unless it was shipped FedEx. FedEx seems more accurate and they update the expected date due to shipping times. But, I just got my Beauty Army box and the expected delivery dates for that was 5/11-5/14. So I'm probably just going to expect it by Friday at the latest.

I STILL haven't gotten a shipping notification on my second box yet though.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (May 8, 2012)

Yay I just received my shipping notice, yet my box shipped out yesterday. That was a pleasant surprise since it always seems to ship the same day that I receive notice. Also, my weight is .4800, which I think someone had a few pages back, I will have to check. My notice says expected delivery date May 14, but I'm sure it will arrive tomorrow or next day as my boxes always take 2 days to ship. I live in Eastern PA close to where they ship from in NJ, thank goodness. I thought they'd be shipping all West Coaster's first, so I was excited to see my shipping notice. I just signed up Friday for a SECOND Gossip Girl box that hasnt shipped yet. So it'll be fun waiting for that too. I must be obsessed. Two may boxes for me, a man box for my boyfriend, and a gift sub for my suster who is annoying never excited for her box and never did anything about her expired befine products (missed survey and didn't email them either) AND she doesn't review her products. Gr it makes me so mad. Well at least i show my BB love!!


----------



## Jazbot (May 8, 2012)

*This is for my New York Ladies that watch Gossip Girl and know of Empire Hotel.*

*This Friday: *

May11

FREE DOUBLE Vodka Open Bar @ Empire Hotel
FREE DOUBLE VODKA OPEN BAR [6-6:30PM &amp; 8-8:30PM]
Cover: FREE with RSVP
OVERTIME SPECIALS â€“ VALID ALL NIGHT
Well Drinks (Vodka, Gin, Rum, Tequila, Whiskey) $8
All Domestic Beer.................................................... $5
All Imported Beer.................................................... $6
Red &amp; White Wine................................................... $8

http://www.overtimenyc.com/events/friday-empire-hotel-rooftop/?utm_source=Overtime+Group&amp;utm_campaign=97b4333a22-1st_blast_05_07_12&amp;utm_medium=email

Drink Responsibly!


----------



## Jazbot (May 8, 2012)

And My BOX SHIPPED!! WOOOHOO!! EXXXXCCIITTEED!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (May 8, 2012)

> *This is for my New York Ladies that watch Gossip Girl and know of Empire Hotel.* *This Friday:* May11 FREE DOUBLE Vodka Open Bar @ Empire Hotel FREE DOUBLE VODKA OPEN BAR [6-6:30PM &amp; 8-8:30PM] Cover: FREE with RSVP OVERTIME SPECIALS â€“ VALID ALL NIGHT Well Drinks (Vodka, Gin, Rum, Tequila, Whiskey) $8 All Domestic Beer.................................................... $5 All Imported Beer.................................................... $6 Red &amp; White Wine................................................... $8 http://www.overtimenyc.com/events/friday-empire-hotel-rooftop/?utm_source=Overtime+Group&amp;utm_campaign=97b4333a22-1st_blast_05_07_12&amp;utm_medium=email Drink Responsibly!


 Why can't I live in NYC and be 21 now??? Less than two months away!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (May 8, 2012)

got my shipping notice as well, box weighs in at 0.4830 lbs... does that mean no hand lotion??? lolmy projected delivery date is also may 14th but i think it'll be here by thursday!


----------



## hollielovespink (May 8, 2012)

I already got my box! And it has some things the blog with spoiler boxes did not show (I think). I'm fairly pleased, hoping the other two boxes have a couple of other items in them!

I got:

Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream
Ojon Restorative conditioner
a stupid perfume sample
a full size LipfusionXL lip balm
a notecard

the LipfusionXL balm will be up for trade I think


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 8, 2012)

This worries me that people who are getting their tracking code say it won't be there until the 14th, even though they think its going to come sooner.  I don't have a shipping conformation and I live on the west coast, our projected delivery is usually right, onetime I had my projected delivery date changed as well mid-transit due to it taking a while...


----------



## Scawolita (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eluveitie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My shipping info finally updated today, my box weighs .4990 with a projected delivery date of 5/14  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Apparently it was just processed yesterday, even though I got the shipping notification on Saturday. I'm so impatient! lol btw, I live in Indiana..I was kinda hoping it would come tomorrow, since it didn't come with the mail today but oh well.


 That's scary, mine only just shipped this morning no tracking available and I'm in CA!


----------



## onthecontrary (May 8, 2012)

I got one of my 2 shipping notices today (not trackable yet), so I hope that means 2 different boxes!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 8, 2012)

*Heads up for ladies who want to try the Twistband headbands! *

I was just at my local Target and they had two packs of headbands on an end cap in the cosmetics that are EXACTLY like the Twistband ones for $2.50! ( So you can get 8 headbands for the same price as 2 of the Twistband ones!) I am wearing one now and it is the most comfortable head band I have ever worn in my life. I always get headaches from the plastic ones, and the other elastic ones are too tight and give me a headache as well, but this one feels so good!


----------



## quene8106 (May 8, 2012)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> I already got my box! And it has some things the blog with spoiler boxes did not show (I think). I'm fairly pleased, hoping the other two boxes have a couple of other items in them!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: WARNING=SPOILER



I got that box too. I hate it. I would have liked to get the dior mascara or the beauty blender cleanser. I don't need a lip injection balm. I'm black. My lips are naturally full. They really ignored my profile this month smh


----------



## BrittneyMarie (May 8, 2012)

Got my shipping notice! .4780 lbs


----------



## Jazbot (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why can't I live in NYC and be 21 now??? Less than two months away!


 When your of age take a trip to NYC. PM me I can give you all the websites with Free free everything free. lol


----------



## Jenna1006 (May 8, 2012)

> i'm worried about this as well, i'm in Austin and I wont' be here for the summer...but I don't want to cancel my sub since I know it's hard to get back on and I'll almost have 200 points after this box but not yet...so I dont 'want to lose my points by canceling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and i'd have $8 left over that would go to waste if I just used my $10. I do have roomies...that will hopefully bring my mail in on time...


 You can change your address while you are away and than change it back once you return. I know a lot of college girls who do it and don't have any issues, you may want to call Birchbox for cut off ship dates...


----------



## brandarae (May 8, 2012)

Just got my shipping notice! Estimated arrival is May 14 but I live in Delaware and it's in NJ right now. So I'm thinking I may get it sooner. According to the tracking info, the weight is 0.6860


----------



## TinaMarina (May 8, 2012)

I'm also on the west coast and haven't received a shipping confirmation for either of my boxes. Hope I get the notices today (and I hope they're not the same box!)



> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This worries me that people who are getting their tracking code say it won't be there until the 14th, even though they think its going to come sooner.  I don't have a shipping conformation and I live on the west coast, our projected delivery is usually right, onetime I had my projected delivery date changed as well mid-transit due to it taking a while...


----------



## pinktergal (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For some reason, the more boxes I see, the less excited I am getting about the boxes that I would be receiving...I kind of now think that this month's box was really over hyped... The couple of times I spoke to the CS at Birchbox, I kept hearing how wonderful the boxes are going to be this time...but it seems like these are more or less the same products that we would have gotten. Am I the only one who feels this way? I am not complaining, just something that I observed....Not that I expected A LOT for 10 dollars...but just that these boxes don't feel any different than the usual ones....
> 
> ...


----------



## MKCurio (May 8, 2012)

Shipping notice for box #1 received no sign of notice for box #2...never been so happy about not receiving a shipping notice.  two different boxes yay!

but as like last month...my info never updates till about the day before it's to be delivered so no other info to report


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 8, 2012)

Still no notice for either of my boxes, but I never get mine until the 10th anyway. I am just hoping I don't get two of the same boxes. My beauty profiles are completely different (dry hair/dryskin on one, oily hair/oily skin on the other) so if I get two of the same I will be PO'd.


----------



## pinktergal (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yay I just received my shipping notice, yet my box shipped out yesterday. That was a pleasant surprise since it always seems to ship the same day that I receive notice. Also, my weight is .4800, which I think someone had a few pages back, I will have to check. My notice says expected delivery date May 14, but I'm sure it will arrive tomorrow or next day as my boxes always take 2 days to ship. I live in Eastern PA close to where they ship from in NJ, thank goodness. I thought they'd be shipping all West Coaster's first, so I was excited to see my shipping notice. I just signed up Friday for a SECOND Gossip Girl box that hasnt shipped yet. So it'll be fun waiting for that too. I must be obsessed. Two may boxes for me, a man box for my boyfriend, and a gift sub for my suster who is annoying never excited for her box and never did anything about her expired befine products (missed survey and didn't email them either) AND she doesn't review her products. Gr it makes me so mad. Well at least i show my BB love!!


 *They don't ship any particular areas first. They ship by box numbers. Where you live has no impact on when your box ships.*


----------



## tameloy (May 8, 2012)

Got my shipping confirm # this morning, but the info never updates until the day it arrives. I can't even see what my box weighs. Oh well! I guess I'll just have to be patient. This forum does not help with that! Hehe


----------



## GinaM (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *I stated the same thing way back in this thread. I don't watch GG but from what I understand the characters are very fashionable and on-trend. I would have expected the GG boxes to have more pizazz. And EVERY box should have at least one COLOR item. But from what I've been seeing, this isn't so. *


  I totally agree.  From what I can tell every box with the exception of TWO had at least one lip color, polish, liner and it looks like one of the boxes had a polish AND a liner.  It just seems like someone at BB would clue in and get the fact that if you are going to include color in MOST boxes then one should be in ALL.  Just my opinion.


----------



## snllama (May 8, 2012)

> When your of age take a trip to NYC. PM me I can give you all the websites with Free free everything free. lol


 I want! I live in DC and have yet to go to NY since I moved here. Too close to not go!


----------



## dryadsbubble (May 8, 2012)

Not sure who was posting about it earlier, but I contacted Jouer like other members did and Whitney just got back to me. She's sending me some samples of the moisturizing tint AND some lip glosses to try out! I am SUPER thrilled!! Thanks for the tip, ladies!!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 8, 2012)

I just got my shipping on my first account! 0.4850 is the weight. Est. arrival is the 14th. Still nothing on my second account. Fingers crossed for two different boxes!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 8, 2012)

it seems like a lot of us who got a shipping confirmation today have a weight between .47 and .48 hmmm.


----------



## sleepykat (May 8, 2012)

I received a shipping notice today. Weight: 0.479. Expected May 14.


----------



## blushingsooner (May 8, 2012)

I wish I'd get my shipping notice...


----------



## hollielovespink (May 8, 2012)

To everyone lusting after twistband....

You can make your own for pennies. When I got one in my BB months ago I noticed that all it is is fold over elastic cut into ten inch lengths with the ends heat sealed with a lighter or candle and tied in a simple knot.

I got some colored FOE from Pick Your Plum for $5, sat down to a movie and made over a hundred "twistbands". Super easy and cheap to pay so much for them.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 8, 2012)

Finally FINALLY my birchbox shipped!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> One of the 2 boxes that is... Weight is 0.4890 and projected delivery date is May 14, which is ok, because I'll also get to take the trivia/quiz after the finale





I hope my 2nd box is a different one, I don't mind if it comes later, but I hope I get it by the 16th, because after that I will be out of the country for 2-3 weeks, so it's going to be hard to wait to come back to check my box out!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbro2006 (May 8, 2012)

I got mine this morning too   : )  but it weighs .6750 which seems really heavy.  Did anyone else get one with that weight?


----------



## jlvb (May 8, 2012)

Still no shipping notice from either of my accounts.  One still doesnt have an order number on "my account information" on the birchbox website, hope everything is ok.  I should probably stop checking my email, a watched pot never boils, right?


----------



## amberlamps (May 8, 2012)

I doubt my BB will get here by the 14th. But I guess that's okay because I won't see the finale until the CW uploads it to their site. Wah.


----------



## nikita8501 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When your of age take a trip to NYC. PM me I can give you all the websites with Free free everything free. lol


 Haha! I should definitely PM you then! I am gonna be taking a trip down to NYC soon in June and it will be my first time exploring the city and I cant wait for it!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want! I live in DC and have yet to go to NY since I moved here. Too close to not go!


 Megabus is SUPER cheap too. Like...9 dollars round trip if you book far enough in advance!


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbro2006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got mine this morning too   : )  but it weighs .6750 which seems really heavy.  Did anyone else get one with that weight?


 It probably has polish (maybe a full-size) or maybe has that keratese or  w/e it is called shampoo cause it looks like a big sample.


----------



## missionista (May 8, 2012)

> haha good! It's funny how smell can trigger memories! He's a giant jerk and wears heavy cologne. He used to live in Rome and L'Etrog apparently is a unisex scent inspired by Italy. Explains a lot. When I get home in a few days I may need to sneak a peak in his bathroom and see if it is his cologne.


 Sorry your uncle is a jerk. 

I think I love perfume so much because of how scent triggers memories.   Thanks for the review!


----------



## astokes (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not sure who was posting about it earlier, but I contacted Jouer like other members did and Whitney just got back to me. She's sending me some samples of the moisturizing tint AND some lip glosses to try out! I am SUPER thrilled!! Thanks for the tip, ladies!!


 Yay! Whitney is awesome. It took about a week to get my samples.


----------



## dryadsbubble (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! Whitney is awesome. It took about a week to get my samples.


 That's great to know. I'm super excited for the goodies to show up in the mail!!


----------



## astokes (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## dryadsbubble (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 My goodness, that is a bunch!! I am so so so excited!


----------



## StillPooh (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Megabus is SUPER cheap too. Like...9 dollars round trip if you book far enough in advance!


 I paid around $20 each way to ride the Peter Pan shuttle from the New Carrolton station to NYC a couple summers ago. It was a LOT cheaper than Amtrak, but it's an _interesting_ crowd.


----------



## SandyNoemy (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I paid around $20 each way to ride the Peter Pan shuttle from the New Carrolton station to NYC a couple summers ago. It was a LOT cheaper than Amtrak, but it's an _interesting_ crowd.


 yeah from DC to NYC it cost about 20 each way on peter pan. Mega Bus or Bolt were my main choices but they were both full so i had to take peter pan. kinda sketchy


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 8, 2012)

I'm bummed... No notices on either of my boxes, again.


----------



## JaSmine Rose (May 8, 2012)

Shipping info was just sent for my second box. Looks like this one weighs a bit less than the first one...  It will actually be here tomorrow, anytime it's in Logan Township I get it the next day. 

PackageID: 
MI12003bb2166805
Sequence Number: 
040840508121399560
Zip Code: 
07033
Weight (lbs.): 
0.4700
Projected Delivery Date:
May 14 2012
        Date
Description
Location
May 8 2012 Package received by dest MI facility Logan Township, NJ May 8 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY May 7 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY May 7 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY


----------



## Tamala Nails (May 8, 2012)

How do you all get the Jouer Samples. I was looking all over lol


----------



## MakeupGalore (May 8, 2012)

No notices for me either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but last month I got them late also, and I survived. I really hope to get at least one today


----------



## wagz379 (May 8, 2012)

One day when I have time I plan on going to the craft store and making my own! I love them so much.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *hollielovespink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> To everyone lusting after twistband....
> 
> ...


----------



## o0jeany0o (May 8, 2012)

I got my tracking email for my 2nd box today and my 1st tracking email finally went live. The weights of the boxes are very close to each other. I might be getting the same box for both. 

Not surprising since I think they just print off address stickers and put them on boxes.

To be clearer, my 2nd email came today and my 1st email came on Sunday. I still think they're the same box.


----------



## mega789 (May 8, 2012)

*I have a question ladies.* I signed up with another email for the GG box and it still has yet to ship.

However I keep getting  emails that my wait is over from I guess a previous time when I signed up for the waiting list to that same email. 

Is that possible? Can you get invites to the account you already signed up with?

I just want to make sure.


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 8, 2012)

My second box shipped and sure enough it's almost the same exact weight 0.5800 (box #1 is 0.5790). I don't know why, with polar opposite beauty profiles, I can't get two different boxes. The shipping numbers are only 107 apart (the last three numbers). Which is the same thing that happened the last two months. I'm definitely cancelling my second account after this. lol.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 8, 2012)

No emails for me either... What if I get the same box 3 times!! That would not be cool. All 3 have entirely different profiles, so that would prove that they dont consider profiles at all


----------



## astokes (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tamala Nails* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How do you all get the Jouer Samples. I was looking all over lol


 You have to email their customer service. Politely request samples if you actually plan on purchasing from them. : )


----------



## nikita8501 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I have a question ladies.* I signed up with another email for the GG box and it still has yet to ship.
> 
> ...


 Oh, I noticed that too, I had already signed up for a second box using another email, different from the main account. Yet, I got another link for sign up from Birchbox for the second account. I don't know if that happened since, I referred myself from the main account and also signed up directly with BB from the second account to make sure that I am able to sign up for a second box, one way or the other. There were some mix ups due to that and now I am signed up for 3 boxes!! I am hoping against hope to not end up getting the same box....fingers crossed!


----------



## iugirl13 (May 8, 2012)

> I got my tracking email for my 2nd box today and my 1st tracking email finally went live. The weights of the boxes are very close to each other. I might be getting the same box for both.Â  Not surprising since I think they just print off address stickers and put them on boxes. To be clearer, my 2nd email came today and my 1st email came on Sunday. I still think they're the same box.


 When did your first box ship then? I got my email Sunday too and I'm wondering when it will be here since I can't see the tracking progression.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My second box shipped and sure enough it's almost the same exact weight 0.5800 (box #1 is 0.5790). I don't know why, with polar opposite beauty profiles, I can't get two different boxes. The shipping numbers are only 107 apart (the last three numbers). Which is the same thing that happened the last two months. I'm definitely cancelling my second account after this. lol.


 bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> if that happens to me AGAIN i will cancel my 2 and 3rd acct and just keep one


----------



## princess2010 (May 8, 2012)

I just looked and last month I didn't get my shipping notice until the 10th. I guess it's normal that I don't have one yet. I'm doubting I'll have it by the finale on the 14th though. That will be a major BB fail. I really hope I don't get two of the same boxes unless it's an awesome box.


----------



## mega789 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, I noticed that too, I had already signed up for a second box using another email, different from the main account. Yet, I got another link for sign up from Birchbox for the second account. I don't know if that happened since, I referred myself from the main account and also signed up directly with BB from the second account to make sure that I am able to sign up for a second box, one way or the other. There were some mix ups due to that and now I am signed up for 3 boxes!! I am hoping against hope to not end up getting the same box....fingers crossed!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lychae (May 8, 2012)

My BB went past my state into AZ! How weird is that?


----------



## nikita8501 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hmm ok that worries me a little. I wonder if I should contact them. Did you have to contact them to resolve it? are you paying for 3 boxes?


 No no...unless you signed up using the link, I wouldn't worry about it. What happened in my case was, I got two links, one from the referral, the second from BB (saying the wait is over and all). I signed up for the second box using referral link since that came in first. Then I got the second link from BB, which said about this being a link for a GG box (its time to claim your GG box..something along those lines). I remembered then that the referral link did not say anything about a GG box, so I sort of panicked and went to my second account to cancel the sign up through referral link and then signed up using BB link. But the customer service said that as soon as I sign up for a box, it is reserved for me and I will stop receiving BB from next month onwards. I did have to pay for 3 boxes for this month and it is already canceled. She said, I can still send back the BB without opening it, when I receive it and they would give me back 10 dollars. Knowing myself, I know i wont do that! 



 I would be tooo curious to see what's in it... 

I know its a long story, but hopefully, that gives you some peace of mind?


----------



## mega789 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No no...unless you signed up using the link, I wouldn't worry about it. What happened in my case was, I got two links, one from the referral, the second from BB (saying the wait is over and all). I signed up for the second box using referral link since that came in first. Then I got the second link from BB, which said about this being a link for a GG box (its time to claim your GG box..something along those lines). I remembered then that the referral link did not say anything about a GG box, so I sort of panicked and went to my second account to cancel the sign up through referral link and then signed up using BB link. But the customer service said that as soon as I sign up for a box, it is reserved for me and I will stop receiving BB from next month onwards.
> 
> ...


----------



## motherofall6 (May 8, 2012)

my tracking is showing my box weighs also .5790 so maybe we have the same box, hope its awesome


----------



## nikita8501 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah ok I see. So hopefully I will get the GG box indeed as I did sign up with the GG link. Out of curiosity did you show any referral credits on your main account?
> 
> Thanks for the reply


 Actually, after I spoke to the CS, I realized that I would have gotten a GG box even with the link that did not say anything about a GG box. She specifically said that ALL subscribers will receive GG box whether the sign up said GG box or not. I did ask about the referral points, thats when she let me know that it is not until the end of the month that the 50 points would be posted on my main account. Now the only thing I have to find out is if I will still get the referral points if I cancel my second account before the end of the month to avoid getting charged for the next month....

You are welcome by the way!


----------



## Jazbot (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha! I should definitely PM you then! I am gonna be taking a trip down to NYC soon in June and it will be my first time exploring the city and I cant wait for it!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## astokes (May 8, 2012)

I just got my box. (Box 12) Not posting pics because there are already quite a few of this box.

Was kind of hoping for a different box because it seems like a lot of people got this box on here. But I'm not bummed because I know my mom or sister will trade with me. Haha.

Though, I don't see how this box reflects my beauty profile at all. (splurge-latest makeup color, beauty style-adventurous/trendy)

I'm 21! I want color like other ladies have said.

Edit: My box weighed .5490


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 8, 2012)

I signed myself up for acct#2 with my referral from acct #1. I don't think you get the points til the acct has been active for at least a month. I thought I saw that on the BB website


----------



## Jazbot (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want! I live in DC and have yet to go to NY since I moved here. Too close to not go!


 When you visit let me know. I'll send a message with NYC the Amenities.


----------



## ladygrey (May 8, 2012)

Ever since they switched to MI, mine always goes down to Atlanta, Georgia and then comes back up to Tennessee. It's kinda weird, hah. 



> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My BB went past my state into AZ! How weird is that?


----------



## nikita8501 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay no problem! I am thee NYC Tour guide for free amenities in this city. I view my city like a timeshare. haha.  I can send you links and tell you about good sight seeing places that won't cost you a penny.


 Aww!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!! I would really LOVE that! I've heard so many great things about the city, but don't really know where to start....So glad I found you here...LOL! I shall definitely send you a PM when I make the plan...


----------



## motherofall6 (May 8, 2012)

oh and im hoping for box #3 or #11 lol


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 8, 2012)

I got my shipping confirmation on Sunday (weird) for 1 account. I still have 2 more to go but the information didn't update until today!!

PackageID: 
MI12003bb2160753
Sequence Number: 
041000508121097372
Zip Code: 
89148
Weight (lbs.): 
0.4950
Projected Delivery Date:
May 11 2012

I doubt I will get it on the 11th, but I hope for the 14th. They shouldn't have something so time sensitive if they can't guarantee it.. I don't think I have seen any with this weight yet?


----------



## astokes (May 8, 2012)

I calculated the value of Box 12. It is ~

$32.13
So definitely a great box if you think of it in terms of money's worth.


----------



## viccckyhoang (May 8, 2012)

same weight as mine!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my shipping confirmation on Sunday (weird) for 1 account. I still have 2 more to go but the information didn't update until today!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Souly (May 8, 2012)

Mine is out for delivery! Being in Portland, OR, mine usually ships in the last wave. Excited!


----------



## bwgraham (May 8, 2012)

still waiting for a shipping notice in mi--metro detroit--  anyone else receive notices in mi yet???


----------



## Playedinloops (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I paid around $20 each way to ride the Peter Pan shuttle from the New Carrolton station to NYC a couple summers ago. It was a LOT cheaper than Amtrak, but it's an _interesting_ crowd.


 hahaa, I find megabus is usually the most normal on the buses. I took a greyhound once...never again! The Chinatown buses are ok too. Although last time I took megabus I was surrounded by people who talked on their cellphone the entire 4 hour ride, which was just ridiculous!


----------



## pinktergal (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is out for delivery! Being in Portland, OR, mine usually ships in the last wave. Excited!


 *Boxes ship by box #, NOT your location. I'm in RI and haven't even gotten my ship notice yet. Boxes ship together in waves according to the box NUMBER. Your location has nothing to do with when your box ships.  *


----------



## HallenD (May 8, 2012)

my box is out for delivery!!! EXCITEDDDDDD


----------



## pinktergal (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bwgraham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> still waiting for a shipping notice in mi--metro detroit--  anyone else receive notices in mi yet???


 
*They will only get a shipping notice when their particular box # is shipping.  Unless you're all getting the same box (highly unlikely), your ship notices will come at different times.*


----------



## Lychae (May 8, 2012)

anyone who got their birchbox already has a box that weights .5000?


----------



## Stephaniedeex33 (May 8, 2012)

I live in NY and no shipping info yet :/ On my profile the status still says "processing" so i'm worried it hasn't gone through yet. Is this normal? This will be my first BB box btw so i'm not sure how it's supposed to work lol

And I know that some people will be getting the bb cream but I just bought the Missha M Perfect Cover bb cream. Has anyone else tried it?


----------



## BarbieZ (May 8, 2012)

I got my shipping notification overnight from Saturday-Sunday, and the tracking STILL hasn't updated!!  Grrr!  Also, I was REALLY hoping for something from Kerastase, but based on what people are getting that shipped early I don't think so.  Double grrr!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 8, 2012)

This thread is so fast paced I can barely keep up! lol

I know I'm a little late in the game but you all are making me want a 2nd box! lol For those of you that have two boxes do you think it's worth it? and if anyone has a invite link left over please send it my way, thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MKCurio (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stephaniedeex33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I live in NY and no shipping info yet :/ On my profile the status still says "processing" so i'm worried it hasn't gone through yet. Is this normal? This will be my first BB box btw so i'm not sure how it's supposed to work lol
> 
> And I know that some people will be getting the bb cream but I just bought the Missha M Perfect Cover bb cream. Has anyone else tried it?


 I'm in  NY too and this is normal.  If you've been charged for your box don't fret.  I've also noticed that when I do finally get your tracking # it never updates till 1-2 days before it's out for delivery.  It's always a mystery for me.


----------



## blushingsooner (May 8, 2012)

Yay just got my ship notice!!

Weight (lbs.): 
0.5950
Projected Delivery Date:
May 14 2012


I'm sad it won't be here until Monday tho






Oh well... something to look forward to I spose


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 8, 2012)

Yay, finally got one of my shipping notices for delivery on 5/14 with a weight of .503. Anyone else close to that range?


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 8, 2012)

Did anyone figure out a way to tell what box you're getting? I heard by checking the package is it's a one way, but not 100% reliable?


----------



## PaisleyFox (May 8, 2012)

Just got my notice! Hoping for 10 or 17!


----------



## Lychae (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yay, finally got one of my shipping notices for delivery on 5/14 with a weight of .503. Anyone else close to that range?


 I am .5000 and I should get my box probably in the next few days since it is in Arizona and I am in New Mexico..it's projected delivery to USPS was the 11th but it arrived today in the USPS office in Arizona..then it will probably be off the grid until I get it probably Friday.


----------



## StillPooh (May 8, 2012)

Just got my shipping notice:

PackageID:
*MI12003bb2173464*
Sequence Number
*040860508121284351*
Zip Code:
  Weight (lbs.):
0.5980
Projected Delivery Date:
May 14 2012
        Date
Description
Location
May 8 2012 Package received by dest MI facility Logan Township, NJ May 8 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY May 7 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY May 7 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY 

I *really *hate Mail Innovations. A whole week to go from NJ to MD? Seriously? 



Is there any way to tell from the package ID or sequence number which box I'm getting?


----------



## iugirl13 (May 8, 2012)

I got my 2nd shipping email just now and when I went to see if tracking was updated for it, it was! Why is that one updated but the one I got on Sunday is not? Really frustrated especially since the second one is in Cincinnati earlier today and will most likely be here tomorrow. This begs the question about where my second one is? &gt;_&lt; For some reason the above was blank when I viewed it in the forum. Hope it can be seen.


----------



## cclayson (May 8, 2012)

Got my box! Normally I'm one of the last to get mine in the Seattle area. I have another box on the way, I'm praying it's better than this one.

http://s571.photobucket.com/albums/ss154/cclayson84/?action=view&amp;current=birchbox.jpg


----------



## Shopper0427 (May 8, 2012)

Just got my shipping notification, here's the weight of mine, Weight (lbs.): 0.6040 Anyone else get this??


----------



## ladygrey (May 8, 2012)

Got shipping notifications for both of my boxes! The one on my original account weighs .4570 and my extra account weighs .5830. The estimated delivery is May 14, but I'm hoping that they'll arrive a little bit sooner than that.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (May 8, 2012)

> When your of age take a trip to NYC. PM me I can give you all the websites with Free free everything free. lol


 You know, I really should. I've always wanted to go and my brother lives in New York. Two birds one stone!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 8, 2012)

Woa I JUST got my notification and apparently it arrived at my local post office this morning , so its out for delivery!! yeye


----------



## yanelib27 (May 8, 2012)

And it weighs .5045 any idea what box it could be?


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (May 8, 2012)

> *They don't ship any particular areas first. They ship by box numbers. Where you live has no impact on when your box ships.*


 Yes I know this; however, Birchbox told many worried West-Coasters that they would have their boxes by the 14th due to a change in shipping this month. From that, I assumed they would try to mail those boxes first. Though now I see some people on the West side are still without a notice. It's a shame.me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lady41 (May 8, 2012)

I just got my shipping info and my weight is .5630 I havent seen this weight yet...does anyone else have it?


----------



## yanelib27 (May 8, 2012)

And my second box was just shipped yesterday with a completely different weight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .5980


----------



## StillPooh (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And my second box was just shipped yesterday with a completely different weight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .5980


 That's how much mine weighs.


----------



## iugirl13 (May 8, 2012)

Box on normal account is .5010 and second account is still unknown


----------



## kweenah (May 8, 2012)

Mine is out for delivery...ekkkk! I'm so excited


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 8, 2012)

I just got the tracking for my second box! No information on it yet though. My first one weighs .4850 so as long as it isn't close to that weight I will be happy!


----------



## tulippop (May 8, 2012)

It doesn't seem like anyone has gotten the Dior mascara or Dr. Jart's BB cream yet.


----------



## duckygirl (May 8, 2012)

I just got both my boxes and they are both box 12...I am super bummed right now, I wanted at least one of them to have a liner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GinaM (May 8, 2012)

I just got my shipping notice and it says my box is out for delivery.  My box hasn't updated on BB but since they send boxes out in waves and the first wave contained sh*tty boxes I am going to assume I am getting one of those.



  I will be pleasantly surprised if it is not.


----------



## Tamala Nails (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You have to email their customer service. Politely request samples if you actually plan on purchasing from them. : )


 Thank you!


----------



## Steffi (May 8, 2012)

Just got shipping notice less than an hour ago. YAY!

Of course the tracking info hasn't updated so I don't know what it weighs or projected delivery date yet.


----------



## lady41 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *duckygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got both my boxes and they are both box 12...I am super bummed right now, I wanted at least one of them to have a liner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 how much did your box weigh???


----------



## missionista (May 8, 2012)

Woo hoo!  Just got my shipping notice, and I'm in California.  No info like weight or expected date of arrival yet though.  So psyched!


----------



## celiajuno (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *duckygirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got both my boxes and they are both box 12...I am super bummed right now, I wanted at least one of them to have a liner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I really wanted Box 12 so if I get one with an eyeliner (which I will not use) I would be happy to trade it for your extra box. I have not received a notice yet though so it may be a while.


----------



## francie nolan (May 8, 2012)

i got my shipment notification email less than an hour ago but it was shipped out on the 4th. my box weighs 0.5080 and it's already in my city. hopefully it comes today or tomorrow.


----------



## Tamala Nails (May 8, 2012)

I got my shipment notice today, as well.  It weighs  0.5780


----------



## duckygirl (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lady41* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how much did your box weigh???


 
the first one was .5530 and the second one was .5520. I was hoping they would be different but no such luck


----------



## duckygirl (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really wanted Box 12 so if I get one with an eyeliner (which I will not use) I would be happy to trade it for your extra box. I have not received a notice yet though so it may be a while.


 sounds good to me!


----------



## mega789 (May 8, 2012)

Kinda off topic but seeing all the Ojon products made me think...

I hate when I get shampoo's or conditioners on their own. Is it just me?

I like to sample both at the same time so that I can really see/feel the effectiveness of that particular line.


----------



## Jacinta (May 8, 2012)

Am I the only one who is thrilled to receive Box 2?  I am in LOVE with the Lip Fusion(full size!) and the perfume and hand creme both smell divine.  I haven't tried the conditioner, but I am obsessed with conditioning products so I am thrilled!  I still have another box coming as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  No notification yet, but I am thinking maybe they are saving the best for last.  Lol.


----------



## dryadsbubble (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kinda off topic but seeing all the Ojon products made me think...
> 
> ...


 Good point, I definitely agree! I always use shampoo and conditioner together and using two different brands does make it hard to evaluate.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (May 8, 2012)

I just received my shipping notice and I'm on the East Coast. But my tracking information has not been uploaded yet and the website is still showing my April Box contents.  Anyone know how long it takes to update? ​  ​ *Gosh, It's so hard not to peek!*​ Maybe this time I'll leave it as a surprise... Hmmm. ​  ​ In general though, afgter looking at all the different boxes for this month, I think I had my hopes set way too high for this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />​


----------



## astokes (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am I the only one who is thrilled to receive Box 2?  I am in LOVE with the Lip Fusion(full size!) and the perfume and hand creme both smell divine.  I haven't tried the conditioner, but I am obsessed with conditioning products so I am thrilled!  I still have another box coming as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  No notification yet, but I am thinking maybe they are saving the best for last.  Lol.


 If you mean Box 12, I like it too. The Caudalie smells yummy.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kinda off topic but seeing all the Ojon products made me think...
> 
> ...


 OMG I TOTALLY AGREE!!!  Thats so annoying.


----------



## BarbieZ (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kinda off topic but seeing all the Ojon products made me think...
> 
> ...


 No, I am most definitely on board with this.  In March I got the Oscar Blandi shampoo and conditioner (which I actually really liked), and I used them.  I'm not likely to really use a one-off...I'd almost rather get foil packs with both than a bigger sample of one.


----------



## astokes (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just received my shipping notice and I'm on the East Coast. But my tracking information has not been uploaded yet and the website is still showing my April Box contents.  Anyone know how long it takes to update? ​  ​ *Gosh, It's so hard not to peek!*​ Maybe this time I'll leave it as a surprise... Hmmm. ​  ​ In general though, afgter looking at all the different boxes for this month, I think I had my hopes set way too high for this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />​


 The website usually doesn't update the Box page until the 10th or later.

For me, looking at the spoilers doesn't ruin the experience because I'm not very picky about what I get. (as long as the value of the box is $10 or more)


----------



## mega789 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG I TOTALLY AGREE!!!  Thats so annoying.





> Originally Posted by *BarbieZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No, I am most definitely on board with this.  In March I got the Oscar Blandi shampoo and conditioner (which I actually really liked), and I used them.  I'm not likely to really use a one-off...I'd almost rather get foil packs with both than a bigger sample of one.


 
Yeah especially a shampoo on it's own is hard to evaluate. I agree I'd also rather get foil packs with both just so I can try both even if it is once.  I thought I was the only one who was picky about that, but I see I'm not


----------



## murflegirl (May 8, 2012)

I got Box 12 today - nice that the Fusion balm is full-size worth $22. I used to sell Caudalie at BBW, and I love the brand, so was excited to see it in there. Not a bad box, but I hope my 2nd box is a little more exciting.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (May 8, 2012)

I actually hope I get the LipFusion. But with that being said, it would be my third full size lip product ive gotten in three months and if i get another prefume sample that would be the third in three months as well LOL


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yeah especially a shampoo on it's own is hard to evaluate. I agree I'd also rather get foil packs with both just so I can try both even if it is once.  I thought I was the only one who was picky about that, but I see I'm not


 Yeah absolutely! I was thinking the same thing about the foil packs! ​ Also...maybe Birchbox thought since the Ojon conditioner is a deep restorative conditioner (or whatever) that it could be used alone with the same effect. ​ Not sure if they have given sampoo or conditioner samples without matches in the past though....​ I've only been sub'd for 3 months.​


----------



## Country Chic (May 8, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

This is my second month with BB &amp; I have to admit that I was here viewing comments last month.  I am sooo impatient &amp; LOVED seeing the spoilers!!!  Decided now to join the FUN!!!

I agree with previous posts regarding shampoo &amp; conditioner, one is not good without the other.

Just rec'd my shipping notice - weight is .584 with an eta of 5/14 to WI.

Sooo excited to see what comes!!!  I do think the boxes are better than last month, but I expected more glamour (vs skincare &amp; shampoo) due to the GG connection.  I have never seen GG, but think fashion divas are more about the glam than everyday skincare.

Thanks for sharing info/spoilers and box openings!!!


----------



## KristantheGreat (May 8, 2012)

Mines is .564.. It was in my local post office this morning do fingers crossed it comes today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KristantheGreat (May 8, 2012)

Btw it just shipped saturday and i live in California... It said it would be here by Thursday but according to tracking it may be here today


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 8, 2012)

well i finally got a ship notice on my original account -  nothing on the new one -- so at least they should be two different boxes? maybe i speak too soon since there is no movement on it yet.  i hope they meant it when they said all new boxes would be GG too!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (May 8, 2012)

my package is already in CT, i should get it tomorrrowwww  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> weee!


----------



## PatriciaAO (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my shipping confirmation on Sunday (weird) for 1 account. I still have 2 more to go but the information didn't update until today!!
> 
> ...


Mine is really close to yours too at .4970. I THINK mine is out for delivery since its in my city. yay!


----------



## calexxia (May 8, 2012)

Email received, no info as of yet.

Meh.


----------



## PatriciaAO (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not sure who was posting about it earlier, but I contacted Jouer like other members did and Whitney just got back to me. She's sending me some samples of the moisturizing tint AND some lip glosses to try out! I am SUPER thrilled!! Thanks for the tip, ladies!!


Same here, got an email from Whitney today! She said she will be sending them out this week!  I got them mostly for my sister who will be getting married next year and wants to try out some new makeup for her big day. I really liked the tinted moisturizer I tried so i'm thinking my sister will like it too.


----------



## amberlamps (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Email received, no info as of yet.
> 
> Meh.


Same.


----------



## BarbieZ (May 8, 2012)

On a whim, I followed the link to "reserve" a GG box, as if I was a new subscriber, and entered my other email address (I currently just have the one account/sub).  I got a message that congratulated me on having reserved my Birchbox and they'd be in touch soon (or something along those lines).  I'm not 100% sure if I want a 2nd box; I never considered it until I saw the previews and I kind of wanted to have the option to toss around.  What do you think the chances are that I'll get in in time to get a 2nd May GG box?


----------



## snllama (May 8, 2012)

Wohoo finally both of my shipping notificactions emailed out. It looks like the box I already got was for my second account so there is still hope that Ill get my splurge foundation items (Dr Jarts and Beauty Blender cleaner!).


----------



## aleeeshuh (May 8, 2012)

All I know is that mine finally shipped, but no shipping details yet! EXCITED  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I expect to be wowed this month!


----------



## xlinds15x (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dior was one of the first brands we knew that would be featured this month.. and its only in 2 of the 19 boxes... the Dr Jart BB cream is in 7 boxes, so I am really hoping I will get that.. the stila and the kerastase would be nice as well. everything else I am just meh about.


 The mascara is only in two boxes, but the perfume samples of Dior's Miss Cherie are in a few boxes.



> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When your of age take a trip to NYC. PM me I can give you all the websites with Free free everything free. lol


 Mind sharing the wealth with a 21 year old Long Islander who often frequents the city? I might hit up Empire Hotel on Friday!


----------



## 4loveofmakeup (May 8, 2012)

That is the same weight as mine(*:


----------



## Meggpi (May 8, 2012)

Got my email, shipping weight is .5570.  I've got a delivery estimate of Monday, which is usually pretty accurate.  I think part of the reason Birchboxes are so slow in shipping (besides mail innovations being slow) is that they are shipped from the East Coast.  I've noticed a majority of the online shopping I do, especially bigger companies (but a lot of medium ones too) , have warehouses in and around the midwest and Kentucky.  Mail is a lot quicker going through than it is through the Eastern Megalopolis, at least outside of rural areas, so even getting to the distribution facility (the reason mail goes from states that don't seem logical, it is kind of the way they set up flights.  There are hubs that all packages from a certain area go to before going out.  For example, I've flown through France to get to England even though England is closer) is faster.

Not sure how true this is, I got it from a postal worker.  When I moved away from Baltimore I noticed mail didn't take as long, I was delivering a package and made a quip about it, and the guy offered that explanation.


----------



## TXSlainte (May 8, 2012)

Just got my shipping notification. No tracking yet, though. I'd like to assume that because my splurge is hair care, I'll be getting some Kerastase, but I know that it's highly unlikely. Because although my splurge is hair care, I NEVER GET HAIR PRODUCTS.


----------



## calexxia (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same.


 WHich is semi-ironic, since we know they don't send them out in order of geography, yet we're within the same basic shipping zone.

I just hate how long it takes for the shipping to update lately, gotta admit


----------



## strawberrybrite (May 8, 2012)

Just wanted to let you guys know that I got my box today and I *NEVER* received a shipping notice, so for all you ladies waiting for that shipping notice, your box is probably already on its way.

I'll post contents later.


----------



## TXSlainte (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I calculated the value of Box 12.
> 
> So definitely a great box if you think of it in terms of money's worth.


 I'm really not concerned with the dollar value of the box. I'd rather have a box valued at $10 with products that suit my profile that a box with a higher monetary value with products that I cannot use. My March box had a very high value, but was almost the opposite of my profile, and filled with things I would never use. It wasn't even worth $10 to me.


----------



## sihaya (May 8, 2012)

Got my second sub box today... It was box 18. Not terrible but aside from the Kiehls not really interested in much of anything else... Time to update the trade list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jumpnshout5 (May 8, 2012)

So I got my shipping notification Saturday/Sunday and my tracking still isn't showing anything. And I live in the middle of the country. North Dakota to be exact. Halfway between the East &amp; West coast. You'd think they could've stopped by on their way out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TXSlainte (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my email, shipping weight is .5570.  I've got a delivery estimate of Monday, which is usually pretty accurate.  I think part of the reason Birchboxes are so slow in shipping (besides mail innovations being slow) is that they are shipped from the East Coast.  I've noticed a majority of the online shopping I do, especially bigger companies (but a lot of medium ones too) , have warehouses in and around the midwest and Kentucky.  Mail is a lot quicker going through than it is through the Eastern Megalopolis, at least outside of rural areas, so even getting to the distribution facility (the reason mail goes from states that don't seem logical, it is kind of the way they set up flights.  There are hubs that all packages from a certain area go to before going out.  For example, I've flown through France to get to England even though England is closer) is faster.
> 
> Not sure how true this is, I got it from a postal worker.  When I moved away from Baltimore I noticed mail didn't take as long, I was delivering a package and made a quip about it, and the guy offered that explanation.


 Then perhaps instead of shipping by box number, they should think about shipping by location.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 8, 2012)

So it looks like everyone has been getting box 12, any other boxes that are out? No one has received any Kerastese, Beauty Blender cleanser or BB cream? Interesting...


----------



## Meggpi (May 8, 2012)

Production wise I'm sure that isn't feasible, unless everyone living on the West Coast got the same box or two. However, I do wish they shipped a lot sooner if they were going to make such a big deal about everyone getting their boxes by the 14th.  Piss or get off the pot, as they say.  



> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Then perhaps instead of shipping by box number, they should think about shipping by location.


----------



## Jwls750 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Then perhaps instead of shipping by box number, they should think about shipping by location.


 That would be crazy difficult to do on their end. I work at a manufacturing company(so we make all the products we ship), with Birchbox they rely not only on other companies to receive the products, but also, putting together a bunch of the exact same boxes is a LOT more efficient then going by location(and having to put together a bunch of different boxes).

A lot of the time, the shipping error is through UPS(or USPS) not BB. Or sometimes it is BB, but I don't think it would be any better if they shipped by location.


----------



## zoemarie876 (May 8, 2012)

I got my box today I'm not too thrilled

Box #18

  Bvlgari (perfume)- too musky fresh Sugar Rose- only thing I really liked Kiehl's- I'm 17, I don't need something for wrinkles Miracle Skin Transformer- really small, probably not even one use in it if I were to use it on my legs


----------



## Jacinta (May 8, 2012)

Oh geeze, I am not sure what box number it is!  I was going by what Zadidoll had listed on her blog and that was Box 2, but I could be completely wrong.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am glad someone agrees with me!!!



> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you mean Box 12, I like it too. The Caudalie smells yummy.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 8, 2012)

I don't know if anyone else feels the same way, but is there any way everyone could start posting the weight of their box when they post the contents? That way everyone can see what the weights are for that box without having to go back and search?  Just a though!


----------



## glamigirl (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know if anyone else feels the same way, but is there any way everyone could start posting the weight of their box when they post the contents? That way everyone can see what the weights are for that box without having to go back and search?  Just a though!


 great idea, i was just going to ask the same thing!



> Originally Posted by *zoemarie876* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today I'm not too thrilled
> 
> ...


----------



## jumpnshout5 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zoemarie876* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today I'm not too thrilled
> 
> ...


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 8, 2012)

I love Kiehls products..lol, but I am only 27 and don't really need anti-wrinkle products yet. Still love the brand..


----------



## skylola123 (May 8, 2012)

Received my second box weight: .5050 has anyone else received a weight close to that?


----------



## astokes (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh geeze, I am not sure what box number it is!  I was going by what Zadidoll had listed on her blog and that was Box 2, but I could be completely wrong.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I am glad someone agrees with me!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## GinaM (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay I did my full-review of my first box. Still no shipping notification for either. I hope my second box is better...
> 
> ...


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 8, 2012)

Well, I got my shipping email this afternoon for my first box, not my new account. for the fun of it I checked the tracking, it was out for delivery! it had shipped on the 4th! lol anyway, I got box 5, nothing too exciting I was really looking for the lipfusion or diorshow, but I did get a stila liner in starry, which is really more of a charcoal than an "intense black," but pretty nonetheless. I'm still holdin out hope that my second box gets the lip stuff or mascara.






*edit** the weight of my box was .5090**


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 8, 2012)

I am I the only one who still hasn't gotten a shipping email for either of my accounts?


----------



## tameloy (May 8, 2012)

> Well, I got my shipping email this afternoon for my first box, not my new account. for the fun of it I checked the tracking, it was out for delivery! it had shipped on the 4th! lol anyway, I got box 5, nothing too exciting I was really looking for the lipfusion or diorshow, but I did get a stila liner in starry, which is really more of a charcoal than an "intense black," but pretty nonetheless. I'm still holdin out hope that my second box gets the lip stuff or mascara.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I hope I get that box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TXSlainte (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Production wise I'm sure that isn't feasible, unless everyone living on the West Coast got the same box or two. However, I do wish they shipped a lot sooner if they were going to make such a big deal about everyone getting their boxes by the 14th.  Piss or get off the pot, as they say.


 The only way it would be feasible is if there were fewer box variations...which wouldn't be a bad thing in my eyes. But that's not feasible, either, seeing as now they have a zillion subscribers.


----------



## StillPooh (May 8, 2012)

I don't watch Gossip Girl. Do fans of the show see *any* kind of tie-in between it and the products in these boxes?


----------



## amberlamps (May 8, 2012)

> I don't watch Gossip Girl. Do fans of the show see *any* kind of tie-in between it and the products in these boxes?Â


 No. I think the characters use more higher end stuff, like La Mer. IIRC, Blair said something about that brand in one of the more recent episodes.


----------



## Fluttershy (May 8, 2012)

I got box 5 as well!  My Birchboxes have totally sucked so this is really a step up for me!  The only real nitpick I have is while I am glad I got a Stila full sized liner...a grey glitter eyeliner doesn't seem very great...I wish it would have been a purple, blue, or green glitter liner.  Something to add a pop of color.  Grey doesn't seem like a very Gossip Girl color.  But I'm sure this is probably the least selling Stila liner color so that's probably why it ended up in our box.  When I put on the liner, you can barely tell that it has sparkles....at the very least, I wish it was a black sparkle one.  I've been really wanting to try Ojon too!  I think the perfume smells okay...a little old ladyish to me though.  The miracle skin transformer seems nice for the summer too.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kweenah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is out for delivery...ekkkk! I'm so excited


 When was your shipped?  I haven't gotten my tracking emails yet and I am just wondering if they are shipping faster than usual because I live in SF too and it takes usually 10 days to get here.


----------



## miss6aby (May 8, 2012)

Got my 1 out of 3 today. The other two say they were on route but I didnt get it with this one. Weird..But this one was one of the boxes I wanted! Love the lifestyle item! This weighed  .55560. Theme was "Chic Sunday Brunch"





The xoxo card is the lifestyle extra. I think we thought it was the clue card before. I was hoping for the lip fusion and caudalie. So I'm happy with the first one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (May 8, 2012)

So are the only boxes that have been received boxes: 5, 12, and 18 off Juicy Mango's blog. Has anyone gotten a different box?

http://juicymang0s.blogspot.com/2012/05/birchbox-may-2012-gossip-girl-themed.html


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (May 8, 2012)

I honestly don't really have a favorite birchbox this month, I am a little bit dissapointed again, BUT last month I really enjoyed my birchbox which originally I thought I wouldn't so who knows I will try and keep a more optimistic mindset XD. 

(according to Zadidoll's blog): I wouldn't mind getting box 3,box 4, box 7, box 12, box 13, box 16, box 17.

THere are a few more I can deal with but let's hope I hope one of the above.. that's over a third so I have probably about a 35% chance of getting one of them. 

EDIT: I want to say I like box 2 aswell, but its doubtful I'd get it since so many have already been getting that exact box.


----------



## emielli (May 8, 2012)

I just checked my delivery information again. It says that it should be here on the 11th, but I'm still anticipating it on the 10th (it's already in Durham, which is about 1 mailing day from here). The weight is .4880. I'm a little apprehensive because it doesn't seem like anyone is really too thrilled with theirs this month...


----------



## zoemarie876 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> great idea, i was just going to ask the same thing!
> 
> could you tell me how much did your box weighed?


 It was .4880


----------



## princess2010 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zoemarie876* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was .4880


I would really like your box. I want that Rose lip treatment!!


----------



## amberlamps (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zoemarie876* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## zoemarie876 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would really like your box. I want that Rose lip treatment!!


 The rose lip treatment is honestly the only reason I not 100% unhappy with the box. I tried it out all ready and really love it! It's also a product I've been wanting try for a really long time.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would really like your box. I want that Rose lip treatment!!


  I've got a mini, actually two from the Sephora BI thing..mine are up for trades, but they are sending out full size ones in this months BB.


----------



## princess2010 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> join sephora's beauty insider (it's free) and you can get a 2 pack of sugar treatments: the rose, and the brown sugar. I am addicted to the brown sugar treatment.


 Thanks I did join. Do they mail it to you or do you have to go into Sephora and get it? I live pretty far from Sephora but I guess it's worth the drive if I have to go in.


----------



## Jenna1006 (May 8, 2012)

I received my shipping notice to box 1 on Sunday and it's still not updated.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> today I received box 2 shipping notice ... And nothing no weight, location, ETA so frustrating.


----------



## CRB882 (May 8, 2012)

I still haven't received a shipping notice. I'm hoping that it's already on it's way...and that it might beat the shipping notice. It's happened before.


----------



## tigrlilyem (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zoemarie876* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The rose lip treatment is honestly the only reason I not 100% unhappy with the box. I tried it out all ready and really love it! It's also a product I've been wanting try for a really long time.


What was the theme of your box?


----------



## JadedBeauty (May 8, 2012)

Based on weight it looks like I'm getting the Rose lip balm...bummer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I wanted that Stila liner SO BAD in any other color than black  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aftereight (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't watch Gossip Girl. Do fans of the show see *any* kind of tie-in between it and the products in these boxes?


 Pfft not at all.

Birchbox update your facking site! I'm so sick of looking at my April box. Jesus, why can't they just do it at the beginning of the month.


----------



## bluemustang (May 8, 2012)

Just got my notice and it's .59 weight.. I hope I get a Stila liner! I have their purple one and it's gorgeous and stays all day!


----------



## kweenah (May 8, 2012)

I'm not too happy with my box =[ This box is a total miss for me
 





The perfume broke before it was placed in my box. ='[ I was hoping for something from Stila or Dr. Jart.


----------



## JadedBeauty (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kweenah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not too happy with my box =[ This box is a total miss for me
> 
> ...


----------



## MyriadVoices (May 8, 2012)

I got my shipping notice AND my box today (woo!), and I LOVE my box!

I got box 13 from zadidoll's list of preview photos (http://zadidoll.blogspot.com/2012/05/birchbox-may-gossip-girl-boxes-sneek.html)!

My box contains:

Arquiste "L'Etrog" - meh. It's not an offensive scent, but I probably won't wear it.

Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow - this is amazing! I will totally use this on my legs or something. The shade is a bit dark,  but I like that it adds color to my legs since my legs are typically fairer than my arms.

Ojon volume advance Volumizing shampoo -I have thin, straight hair, so volumizing shampoo sounds great!

stila sparkle waterproof liquid eye liner - in Starry - I have been wanting to buy a new liquid in black, and this is lovely! I am so happy I didn't get teal! Ahhh!!!

I admit, I was disappointed in the notecard at first, but I will totally use it!

Overall, I'm thrilled! Yay!
So happy I changed to an annual sub so I don't have to decide whether or not to continue each month!

My theme, btw, was Black Tie Ball.


----------



## MyriadVoices (May 8, 2012)

Hey, on a side note, does anyone here subscribe to Sample Society? What do you think of it, honestly, compared to Birchbox and other sub services?


----------



## luckylilme (May 8, 2012)

I got a shipping notice today around 3:40pm and no info has been updated yet. I have my fingers crossed. I want a good one!


----------



## winkiepup (May 8, 2012)

Got shipping notice #1 today, but it hasn't been updated. I guess it's safe to assume that I won't be getting any of the boxes that have already been sent out?


----------



## JadedBeauty (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my shipping notice AND my box today (woo!), and I LOVE my box!
> 
> ...


 Great box! What what the weight on it?


----------



## MyriadVoices (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great box! What what the weight on it?


0.5040


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my shipping notice AND my box today (woo!), and I LOVE my box!
> 
> ...


That's a good one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What was the weight of your box?


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 8, 2012)

Oops, you got me... you guys are so fast, it's hard to keep up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (May 8, 2012)

> > join sephora's beauty insider (it's free) and you can get a 2 pack of sugar treatments: the rose, and the brown sugar. I am addicted to the brown sugar treatment.
> 
> 
> Thanks I did join. Do they mail it to you or do you have to go into Sephora and get it? I live pretty far from Sephora but I guess it's worth the drive if I have to go in.


 I forgot to mention, it's a birthday gift, available 2 weeks before or after your birthday. (Although I always get my bday gift outside that window) You can go into Sephora and get it free with no purchase, or online with a purchase. I think Sephora inside JCP also has them now, but I'd call before going, if that's any closer.


----------



## TXSlainte (May 8, 2012)

I really really want box 4 or box 9. I haven't seen them on here yet, so they obviously weren't in the first wave....maybe, just maybe that's a good sign. 

ETA: Which evidently really are not box 4 or box 9 according to Zadidoll's page. I guess I really want box 12 or box 17!


----------



## StillPooh (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my shipping notice AND my box today (woo!), and I LOVE my box!
> 
> I got box 13 from zadidoll's list of preview photos (http://zadidoll.blogspot.com/2012/05/birchbox-may-gossip-girl-boxes-sneek.html)!


 When I click on that link I get "Sorry, the page you were looking for in this blog does not exist."



> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey, on a side note, does anyone here subscribe to Sample Society? What do you think of it, honestly, compared to Birchbox and other sub services?


 I just signed up for that service, and my first box is due to ship June 1. If it's great and BB continues to disappoint, I'll quit Birchbox as soon as I spend my points. 

The previous SS boxes look pretty good.


----------



## PatriciaAO (May 8, 2012)

Hi all just got my box... I'm pretty happy with what I got. My box weight was .4970

Arquiste perfume sample
Beauty Blender Cleanser (although I don't have a beauty blender, i'll use it for my other brushes)
Color Club in Disco Nap (the gold color)
Dr. Jart+ BB Cream
twistband - Skinny Headband
Plus the note card


----------



## princess2010 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PatriciaAO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all just got my box... I'm pretty happy with what I got. My box weight was .4970
> 
> ...


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I click on that link I get "Sorry, the page you were looking for in this blog does not exist."
> 
> ...


 The link you're looking for is:

http://zadidoll.blogspot.com/2012/05/birchbox-may-gossip-girl-boxes-sneek.html

I did the same thing.  You just have to take the )! off the end of the link she provided.  Love that Zadidoll provides these sneak peeks for us!


----------



## StillPooh (May 8, 2012)

The one thing I really want is the Dr Jart. I will die happy with box #13, though.


----------



## princess2010 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The one thing I really want is the Dr Jart. I will die happy with box #13, though.


 I want Dr. Jart toooo!!!!


----------



## snllama (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PatriciaAO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all just got my box... I'm pretty happy with what I got. My box weight was .4970
> 
> ...


----------



## PatriciaAO (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ding Ding Ding!!! Our first
> ...


 Ugh... just noticed this though!!!



  not even sure if its half full!


----------



## zoemarie876 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What was the theme of your box?


 Hamptons Beach Party


----------



## tulippop (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PatriciaAO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all just got my box... I'm pretty happy with what I got. My box weight was .4970
> 
> ...


----------



## TinaMarina (May 8, 2012)

Got my shipping notice on one box with a weight of .5720.  It's due to arrive on the 14th so I'll have to make do with seeing what everyone else got until mine arrives.


----------



## PatriciaAO (May 8, 2012)

Just noticed this though...

Not to pleased with this... I don't even think its half full!


----------



## PatriciaAO (May 8, 2012)

Well I tried to post a picture, but it won't let me. I keep getting an error, but when I picked up the Dr. Jart just now it felt super light and held it up to the dining room light and I don't even think its half full. Disappointed about that!!


----------



## MrsStiffKill (May 8, 2012)

> Got my shipping notice! .4780 lbsÂ


 Mine is the same.... When you get yours post it!!!


----------



## mszJessica (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my shipping notice AND my box today (woo!), and I LOVE my box!
> 
> ...


 I got this box too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really wanted to try dr jart bb cream though.. bummerr


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 8, 2012)

Box #9 looks like a hot one and I haven't seen any postings that someone received that one yet...what's the tally now of boxes being sent out?


----------



## MyriadVoices (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I click on that link I get "Sorry, the page you were looking for in this blog does not exist."
> 
> ...


 Sorry about the parentheses and the link -- I'm still figuring stuff out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks to the poster who explained this, also!

So, StillPooh, why do you think you will like SS better than BB? I'm asking honestly. I got the email and was considering signing up, but I'm not sure I will like it better than BB. I also will get my first Eco Emi box this month. I REALLY want that Glossybox sub, but I have to wait patiently until the subs are opened for sign-ups.


----------



## viccckyhoang (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks I did join. Do they mail it to you or do you have to go into Sephora and get it? I live pretty far from Sephora but I guess it's worth the drive if I have to go in.


 If you buy something on their website then it should be there at checkout. If you come to the store in person, you just tell them and get it! :]


----------



## Jenna1006 (May 8, 2012)

> Hey, on a side note, does anyone here subscribe to Sample Society? What do you think of it, honestly, compared to Birchbox and other sub services?


 I luv sample society it is one of my favorite. The sample sizes r deluxe (minus this months perfume) and I have enjoyed about 4 out if the 5 products each month.


----------



## Souly (May 8, 2012)

I got the same crappy box! I just sent a email off to them. Ive never complained to them before but this box sucks compared to the others.



> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My BB got here about an hour and a half ago. I am less than excited to see the contents. Just not for  me is all. I am sure that many would be happy with what I have.
> 
> ...


----------



## krod1229 (May 8, 2012)

I subscribe to and love both. 

SS boxes so far have not had any customization so far - everyone has been getting the same 5 items.  But the sizes are definitely deluxe.

I think the BEST part about SS is the $15 coupon - especially if you use soap.com or wag.com.  You can buy items from those places to get over the $50 limit.  Then I try to find something around the $15 price from one of the featured brands you have to use the coupon on.  That way I feel like I get an additional $15 gift with my everyday drugstore/petstore like purchases.


----------



## xgabzillaa (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PatriciaAO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi all just got my box... I'm pretty happy with what I got. My box weight was .4970
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (May 8, 2012)

These are the boxes I've tallied. I used the numbers off the Juicy Mango blog because that's what I had bookmarked.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Juicy Mango boxes:

Box 3- (.4970) Dr. Jart/color club, BB cleanser/arquiste/headband
Box 5 (.5040, .5090) Ojon, Stila, Arquiste, Miracle Skin Transformer
Box 12 (.55560 ) LipFusion, Arquiste, Hand cream, Ojon
Box 18 (.4880) Miracle skin transformer, Kiehls, Rose treatment, Bvlgari
If anyone has gotten a different box let's hear about it! That's just what I tallied running through the list of what people's gotten so far. I'm sure I've missed some weights in there.


----------



## TinaMarina (May 8, 2012)

Just found my shipping notice on the 2nd box in my spam folder. The notices were mailed within minutes of eachother so I wonder if it's the same box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The 2nd box has a weight of .5980.



> Originally Posted by *TinaMarina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my shipping notice on one box with a weight of .5720.  It's due to arrive on the 14th so I'll have to make do with seeing what everyone else got until mine arrives.


----------



## Scawolita (May 8, 2012)

I want 1, 12 or 16 please Birchbox gods  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kittables (May 8, 2012)

I just got my shipping notice, too. Wonder what I'll be getting! This is exciting! Monday is when I should be receiving my box. 

Btw, what's the point of adding a beautyblender cleaner without the beautyblender itself? lol. Does the cleaner have other uses, like for brushes? If 
I get that, I'll totally be at a loss.


----------



## page5 (May 8, 2012)

I got the same crappy box! I just sent a email off to them. Ive never complained to them before but this box sucks compared to the others.

Quote: Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* 



My BB got here about an hour and a half ago. I am less than excited to see the contents. Just not for  me is all. I am sure that many would be happy with what I have.

*Warning: Spoiler Pic of first box to arrive* (Click to hide) 


*Warning: Spoiler! Contents* (Click to hide) 
From left to right:

Fusion Beauty Lip Fusion Lip Balm

Caudalie Hand and nail cream

Ojan Damage reverse restorative conditioner

Arquiste Flor Y Canto Perfume

NOTE CARD. YUP A NOTE CARD. Thats what the XOXO thing is....

I have to say, this upset me the most. ITS A NOTE CARD!




I would be unhappy if that was my box too.


----------



## francie nolan (May 8, 2012)

i don't wear eye liner, so if anyone would like to trade (it's the starry color) for say, the Fusion Beauty Lip Fusion Lip Balm (in a clear color) i'd be down. I don't really see anything else i'd want to trade for.


----------



## francie nolan (May 8, 2012)

also, i'm super surprised/excited about how fast bb has been shipping lately. i got my conf today, it wasn't supposed to arrive until the 10th and my box came today. pretty sweet.


----------



## eluveitie (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BarbieZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On a whim, I followed the link to "reserve" a GG box, as if I was a new subscriber, and entered my other email address (I currently just have the one account/sub).  I got a message that congratulated me on having reserved my Birchbox and they'd be in touch soon (or something along those lines).  I'm not 100% sure if I want a 2nd box; I never considered it until I saw the previews and I kind of wanted to have the option to toss around.  What do you think the chances are that I'll get in in time to get a 2nd May GG box?


I did that with another email address I had, but I was worried I wouldn't get my invite in time, so I ended up using on the the invite codes posted in the forum. However, I had emailed Birchbox about my reserved box, and I got a reply on Monday saying that I should expect my invite sometime next week and yes, I would be receiving a gg box.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 8, 2012)

Maybe I'll end up with box# 5. My weight is .503, which is pretty close! We'll see. I also haven't received a shipping confirmation for my second box, nothing even in my spam *sighs*


----------



## zadidoll (May 8, 2012)

A note card?! Seriously?! LOL Well... it's a step up from the coasters. lol



> Originally Posted by *Souly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the same crappy box! I just sent a email off to them. Ive never complained to them before but this box sucks compared to the others.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stdanzy (May 8, 2012)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



i don't wear eye liner, so if anyone would like to trade (it's the starry color) for say, the Fusion Beauty Lip Fusion Lip Balm (in a clear color) i'd be down. I don't really see anything else i'd want to trade for. I've got a sneaking suspicion that I am going to end up with one of the fusion lip balms, if I do, I will trade with you, I'm an eye liner junkie.


----------



## StillPooh (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, StillPooh, why do you think you will like SS better than BB?


 I have no idea, other than that the ones I have read about seemed really good. And as mentioned below, everybody is getting the same box right now, which eliminates the whole jealousy factor! 







> Originally Posted by *krod1229* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I subscribe to and love both.
> 
> ...


 The thing that might keep me at Birchbox despite dissatisfying boxes would be the points program. $10 off for every 100 points is a pretty good deal!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 8, 2012)

i hope we can at least review the notecard for points &gt;_&gt; probably not though.


----------



## francie nolan (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stdanzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've got a sneaking suspicion that I am going to end up with one of the fusion lip balms, if I do, I will trade with you, I'm an eye liner junkie.


 
that would be great! just message me if you do end up getting it.

thanks!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These are the boxes I've tallied. I used the numbers off the Juicy Mango blog because that's what I had bookmarked.
> 
> ...


 Thank you SO much for doing this! This makes it so much easier to see the weights and what box they belong to!


----------



## eluveitie (May 8, 2012)

Has anyone else seen a box weight of .4990 on the tracking info, or received that box yet? I'm really curious because I've gone through the forums a couple of items and I could've sworn I'd seen someone else mention that was their box weight, but I can't find the post.
 

edited for spelling error


----------



## pinktergal (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just got my notice and it's .59 weight.. I hope I get a Stila liner! I have their purple one and it's gorgeous and stays all day!


 *If yours is actually .5940, then we're box buddies this month. *


----------



## AmberStarr (May 8, 2012)

Has anyone got the weight 0.5610? I have seen a few just a little under that weight but not one with this exact weight. My box should be here Thursday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really want the Beauty Blender cleanser and the Stila liner but I am not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Kittygirl4 (May 8, 2012)

Is Starry the only eyeliner color they are sending out? 

I *really* hope I *don't* get that gold nail polish.  (Sorry if someone else likes it.....but it's just not for me.)  I'd love the coral one, though.


----------



## PatriciaAO (May 8, 2012)

Emailed BB about my Dr. Jart+ being more than half empty. I hope whoever else gets this box they get a full sample.  Link to the picture I took below (hope it works)





How to insert an image into a post


----------



## StillPooh (May 8, 2012)

Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

i hope we can at least review the notecard for points &gt;_&gt; probably not though.
If we can't review it or buy more of it, then how does it count as an item?


----------



## pinktergal (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These are the boxes I've tallied. I used the numbers off the Juicy Mango blog because that's what I had bookmarked.
> 
> ...


 *Thanks so much for tracking the boxes! Great job!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## MyriadVoices (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have no idea, other than that the ones I have read about seemed really good. And as mentioned below, everybody is getting the same box right now, which eliminates the whole jealousy factor!
> 
> ...


I agree, that was genius of them, because then you feel like you've invested something in the company and you don't want to lose your points.


----------



## MyriadVoices (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i hope we can at least review the notecard for points &gt;_&gt; probably not though.


 you can buy it in the bb store, and you've been able to review lifestyle items in the past, so i am guessing we will be able to.


----------



## Kittygirl4 (May 8, 2012)

I received tracking for Box 2 on Sunday and it still hasn't updated.  I received tracking for Box 1 today at 10:15 a.m. and it just updated that it's one town away!  The weight is .5810 and it wasn't supposed to get here until May 14.  So hopefully everyone will get their boxes earlier than expected!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iugirl13 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittygirl4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received tracking for Box 2 on Sunday and it still hasn't updated.  I received tracking for Box 1 today at 10:15 a.m. and it just updated that it's one town away!  The weight is .5810 and it wasn't supposed to get here until May 14.  So hopefully everyone will get their boxes earlier than expected!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine is the exact same way! It makes me wonder where exactly box 2 is. Or if they have even shipped it yet.


----------



## thr33things (May 8, 2012)

I've got .5150. Anybody have a clue what box it will be?


----------



## lovepink (May 8, 2012)

Got my confirmation today.  This is the earliest I have ever gotten it!  I usually get it on the 11th or 12th.  I live in California so it usually takes about 7 days to get here.

My box weight is 0.5060


----------



## PatriciaAO (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nice!  Can you tell me how big the sample size of the Dr. Jart+ BB is?


The tube says .06 fl oz. But mine is not even close to being full.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (May 8, 2012)

> *If yours is actually .5940, then we're box buddies this month.Â *


 It's says just .5900 maybe you got an extra piece of tissue paper? Ha ha I think we've been box buddies before, like two months ago.. What are the odds lol I hope we get something good!


----------



## Ineri218 (May 8, 2012)

I am new and this will be my second Box. I was one of the unfortunate ones to get the expired Befine product in my welcome box last month. Hopefully this month will be better. I received shipping confirmation and my box weighs 5660.


----------



## StillPooh (May 8, 2012)

Thus far I have one of the heaviest boxes listed, at 0.5980. That makes me wonder if I'm not getting a box with the Kerastase shampoo in it (box 4 or 9).


----------



## snllama (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PatriciaAO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Emailed BB about my Dr. Jart+ being more than half empty. I hope whoever else gets this box they get a full sample.  Link to the picture I took below (hope it works)
> 
> ...


 It's not uncommon for samples to be in containers that are bigger than the sample itself. The weight listed on the sample is what is important. Im betting that it is how full it was suposed to be. 

That looks like enough sample for a few weeks of sampling! Or at least for me.


----------



## MakeupGalore (May 8, 2012)

> Emailed BB about my Dr. Jart+ being more than half empty. I hope whoever else gets this box they get a full sample.Â  Link to the picture I took below (hope it works)
> 
> How to insert an image into a post


 Cosmetics are measured by weight, not volume. This is normal for cosmetics. Your tube is what many would like if held up to light.


----------



## MakeupGalore (May 8, 2012)

```

```



> Cosmetics are measured by weight, not volume. This is normal for cosmetics. Your tube is what many would look like if held up to light.


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 8, 2012)

My first box is only 0.4710, so i'm hoping hoping hoping for the box with the mascara and shu uemura!  at least an eyeliner or half filled dr jart?  maybe this means i won't get any ojon, algenist or kiehl's that i wouldn't use anyway!  maybe i'll be able to let you know tomorrow!


----------



## stellar136 (May 8, 2012)

Ehh got my box today, not too excited either!!


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 8, 2012)

Just wondering... had anyone else not received shipping information?  I have two boxes, neither of which have been shipped and I'm wondering if there is a problem now. I was charged for both...


----------



## pinktergal (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's says just .5900 maybe you got an extra piece of tissue paper? Ha ha
> 
> ...


 *I hope we do, too! What's your "splurge" profile item? I changed mine to "latest makeup" last month, since choosing eye cream as my splurge was useless.  *


----------



## MakeupGalore (May 8, 2012)

> Thus far I have one of the heaviest boxes listed, at 0.5980. That makes me wonder if I'm not getting a box with the Kerastase shampoo in it (box 4 or 9).Â


 Mine is .6050, I have no idea what will be in it and in okay with that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stellar136 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am new and this will be my second Box. I was one of the unfortunate ones to get the expired Befine product in my welcome box last month. Hopefully this month will be better. I received shipping confirmation and my box weighs 5660.


  I was actually thinking i made out well last month *because* the Befine samples were expired! In the end I still could use the 2 packets of the Befine cleanser and although the SPF on the Befine moisturizer was expired i could still try it. Also i got 100 points from Birchbox because of the expired samples AND Befine sent me samples to make up for the expired moisturizer. It was a night cream a clay mask and some other face cream.... So overall that was awesome!


----------



## eluveitie (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wondering... had anyone else not received shipping information?  I have two boxes, neither of which have been shipped and I'm wondering if there is a problem now. I was charged for both...


I haven't received shipping notification on my second box..but someone else posted that they received their box without ever having been notified of it shipping. Also, I think someone else received their box wither yesterday or today and just received notice of it shipping that same day.


----------



## PatriciaAO (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's not uncommon for samples to be in containers that are bigger than the sample itself. The weight listed on the sample is what is important. Im betting that it is how full it was suposed to be.
> ...


 Ok. Makes sense.. It doesn't say what the sample size should be on the card, just gives the price of the full-size product. I am still new to birchbox or sample boxes in general so I just assumed whatever samples I got would be full. Now I know :-D  Thanks!


----------



## SugarBunnie (May 8, 2012)

Hi. I just created an account after lurking for a very long time. I have been a bb subbie for a year now. Just got my email confirmation today, weight .6820 Any clues on that?


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> you can buy it in the bb store, and you've been able to review lifestyle items in the past, so i am guessing we will be able to.


 ooooh i didn't know it was in the bb store! that's great to hear.


----------



## mega789 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wondering... had anyone else not received shipping information?  I have two boxes, neither of which have been shipped and I'm wondering if there is a problem now. I was charged for both...


 I received shipping confirmation for one of my two boxes, but no weight and no updated tracking info. 

The other account I have nothing yet either :/


----------



## princess2010 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SugarBunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hi. I just created an account after lurking for a very long time. I have been a bb subbie for a year now. Just got my email confirmation today, weight .6820
> 
> Any clues on that?


That's the heaviest I've seen so far. I'm thinking yours might be

Box 4 on Juicy Mango's site:  Kerastase, Stila, Regenist, wipes, and Dior Perfume.
I could be totally wrong but that looks the heaviest of the boxes to me.


----------



## snllama (May 8, 2012)

> Ok. Makes sense.. It doesn't say what the sample size should be on the card, just gives the price of the full-size product. I am still new to birchbox or sample boxes in general so I just assumed whatever samples I got would be full. Now I know :-DÂ  Thanks!


 No problem! Some companies even use their full-size containers for samples just because it is more cost efficient for them. The world of commerce, makes no sense to me! My first box weighed around .6 and it was box #5. If anyone is curious.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 8, 2012)

Okay, I'm annoyed. My tracking info still has not updated.  I would rather not get tracking info than get it and have it say "not found" for three days...


----------



## MyriadVoices (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooooh i didn't know it was in the bb store! that's great to hear.


 I don't want to be misleading; I didn't actually check that, but I assumed since the card has a price for the full-sized item. I know what happens when we assume... but I'm thinking if it's not in the bb store yet, it will be.


----------



## astokes (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *PatriciaAO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok. Makes sense.. It doesn't say what the sample size should be on the card, just gives the price of the full-size product. I am still new to birchbox or sample boxes in general so I just assumed whatever samples I got would be full. Now I know :-D  Thanks!
> ...


----------



## meaganola (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cosmetics are measured by weight, not volume. This is normal for cosmetics. Your tube is what many would like if held up to light.


 Actually, not in this case.  If it just says "oz," then, yes, that's weight.  But if it says "fl oz" (or "ml"), then that's volume.  The Dr. Jart stuff is fl oz.  This *is* volume.  According to the tube, it's 0.06 fl oz (or 2ml), which translates to a little over a third of a teaspoon.

Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


On another note, am I the only one who actually liked that I didn't get eyeliner? I wear glasses not contacts and it's VERY hard for me to apply eyeliner, especially liquid. I'm legally blind without glasses. &gt;_&lt;

 

Nope, not the only one!  Thanks to decades of playing saxophone and typing, I have very shaky hands whenever I try to apply eyeliner.  Pencils are okay because they are usually *supposed* to be smudgy, but liquid requires too much precision for me to be able to use it.  I hate mascara, too, because it makes my eyelashes feel heavy.  

(On the other hand, I did get a mascara- and eyeliner-free box, and I was still disappointed on its own merits.  Most of it is going up for swap.  I hope the other boxes I have access to are different.  I'm especially hoping for a LipFusion.  I love lip balm!  I wouldn't be upset if I ended up with a Sugar Rose lip treatment, although I got one from Sephora for my birthday, and it's softer than I like.  The clear one was firmer, but I naturally lost that one.)


----------



## Francesca Rae (May 8, 2012)

no shipping for either of my boxes


----------



## yanelib27 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thus far I have one of the heaviest boxes listed, at 0.5980. That makes me wonder if I'm not getting a box with the Kerastase shampoo in it (box 4 or 9).


 Mine is the same exact weight and I am hoping for the same thing.. I dont want to jinx it though


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Francesca Rae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> no shipping for either of my boxes


 Me and you are in the same boat! I wish I could even be someone with a tracking code thats not updated... at least I know that it has been shipped then and is making its way towards me.


----------



## iugirl13 (May 8, 2012)

> Okay, I'm annoyed. My tracking info still has not updated. Â I would rather not get tracking info than get it and have it say "not found" for three days...


 I'm still in the same boat, it makes me wonder if they have even shipped it! I know some people said they got an email on Sunday and then it turned out the box hadn't even shipped yet.


----------



## cskeiser (May 8, 2012)

no shipping info for me on either of my boxes...


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 8, 2012)

Also,

For those of you with the Dr.Jart+ in their BirchBox or use it or have used it, how do you like it? I am hoping to get it in my BirchBox but knowing my luck probably won't. But I want to try something a bit lighter than my Laura Mercier Silk Creme Foundation for summer and was wondering how the coverage is? I have some pretty dark discoloration in my skin and dark circles and oily skin... I am thinking I might try it out, I am waiting for my Jouer samples as well and hopefully will like one of their tinted moisturizers but just wondering if those of you that use it like it and like the coverage?

If anyone doesn't like the coverage or texture what do you use that you think might work well for me in the summer?

Thanks!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm still in the same boat, it makes me wonder if they have even shipped it! I know some people said they got an email on Sunday and then it turned out the box hadn't even shipped yet.


 I am hoping the opposite is true for some of us that they shipped and never emailed us about it...  It seems BirchBox was overwhelmed by the number of new costumers this month and weren't as organized as in previous months.


----------



## goldphishe (May 8, 2012)

I received Box 8 Today





Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow
Kiehl's Abyssine Cream +
Fresh Sugar RosÃ© Tinted Lip Treatment SPF 15
BVLAGARI Omnia


----------



## astokes (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## iugirl13 (May 8, 2012)

> I am hoping the opposite is true for some of us that they shipped and never emailed us about it... Â It seems BirchBox was overwhelmed by the number of new costumers this month and weren't as organized as in previous months.


 It's scary! It's like a game of "where is your box?" It could be in your mailbox and you never received an email about it or you might have received an email but it hasn't left the warehouse yet. I'm hoping everyone gets their boxes by Monday but I am kind of doubtful at this point.


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (May 8, 2012)

Got a shipping notice this morning for Box #1, but no tracking is available yet.  No shipping notice for Box #2 yet.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tina Pumpkie (May 8, 2012)

I got my email saying my box shipped but will not get here until the 14th.  My weight is .6070 haven't seen any of those I'm hoping for a good box because its been months of misses and seriously wish things would change or my year subscription would get here.  Any one else with this weight?  Tina


----------



## SugarBunnie (May 8, 2012)

> That's the heaviest I've seen so far. I'm thinking yours might be
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I could be totally wrong but that looks the heaviest of the boxes to me. I got wipes last month, I was thinking maybe a polish...it is heavy!


----------



## bluemustang (May 8, 2012)

> *I hope we do, too! What's your "splurge" profile item? I changed mine to "latest makeup" last month, since choosing eye cream as my splurge was useless. Â *


 Mine has always been Latest Makeup, I hope you're happier! In general it has served me well, I think. My last two boxes haven't been very exciting although I did end up liking something from them. Edit to add: Wait, March was fantastic lol Feb's was boring although I ended up loving the Juice Beauty blemish serum.


----------



## tameloy (May 8, 2012)

My tracking info finally updated! My box weighs .4740. Does anyone have this weight?


----------



## Jacinta (May 8, 2012)

If anyone gets a Lip Fusion they want to trade, I'm your girl!  I have lots of stuff to offer in trade!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's scary! It's like a game of "where is your box?" It could be in your mailbox and you never received an email about it or you might have received an email but it hasn't left the warehouse yet. I'm hoping everyone gets their boxes by Monday but I am kind of doubtful at this point.


 I agree. I don't think I'll get either of my boxes in time -- which is really disappointing because I do watch GossipGirl and I am moving the next day away for the summer.  If your box hasn't updated yet I think you can email USPS because they say it should update in 48 hours -- even though it takes more like 3 days.


----------



## iugirl13 (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree. I don't think I'll get either of my boxes in time -- which is really disappointing because I do watch GossipGirl and I am moving the next day away for the summer.  If your box hasn't updated yet I think you can email USPS because they say it should update in 48 hours -- even though it takes more like 3 days.


 I emailed Birchbox my second box is supposed to be here on Thursday, but I think it will be here tomorrow.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jacinta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone gets a Lip Fusion they want to trade, I'm your girl!  I have lots of stuff to offer in trade!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
I'll keep that in mind if I get one!  I have too many balms as it is!


----------



## astokes (May 8, 2012)

Completely off-topic but if anyone is interested in BarkBox (monthly sub for dogs) DailyCandy has a deal for 44% off a 3-month sub.  It ends tomorrow at 10pm.


----------



## strawberrybrite (May 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittygirl4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is Starry the only eyeliner color they are sending out?
> 
> I *really* hope I *don't* get that gold nail polish.  (Sorry if someone else likes it.....but it's just not for me.)  I'd love the coral one, though.


 No it's not, the Stila eyeliner color I got is  Rock Candy.


----------



## onthecontrary (May 8, 2012)

One of my boxes now updated with weight (.4900, haven't seen anyone with that one yet), but it has gone from New York (where I live) to Massachusetts 






Still no shipping on box 2.


----------



## CRB882 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wondering... had anyone else not received shipping information?  I have two boxes, neither of which have been shipped and I'm wondering if there is a problem now. I was charged for both...


 I still haven't received any shipment notification


----------



## Kittables (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first box is only 0.4710, so i'm hoping hoping hoping for the box with the mascara and shu uemura!  at least an eyeliner or half filled dr jart?  maybe this means i won't get any ojon, algenist or kiehl's that i wouldn't use anyway!  maybe i'll be able to let you know tomorrow!


 
     That's the weight of my box. I don't know what I want. i think they all look pretty good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What kind of mascara is it that we might get? Dior? Has anyone here tried that brand?


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (May 9, 2012)

So now.. I am a bit more excited about the items because there are so more things I would be willing to try, such as the Algenist complete eye renewal. My eyes are FULL of dark circles and are very puffy especially cause i am insomnic AND a bit of a cry baby XD.


----------



## MakeupGalore (May 9, 2012)

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






> My tracking info finally updated! My box weighs .4740. Does anyone have this weight?


 One of mine is .4760, so very close! My other one is .6050 so it appears they're different


----------



## meaganola (May 9, 2012)

The boxes are moving super fast this time around.  I'm in Portland.  The one I received today shipped on the 4th, and it had nail polish *and* eau de parfum, so it...  Huh.  It *should* have had those ORM-D hazardous materials markings on it that would have meant that it needed to go via ground (read: sloooooow) shipping, but that wasn't the case.

ANYWAY.  My point:  Streamlite would take at least ten days (usually longer) to get these packages to me, but this one shipped Saturday and arrived Tuesday all the way on the other side of the country.  There's still hope even if your box hasn't shipped yet!


----------



## Kittables (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyPhoenix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So now.. I am a bit more excited about the items because there are so more things I would be willing to try, such as the Algenist complete eye renewal. My eyes are FULL of dark circles and are very puffy especially cause i am insomnic AND a bit of a cry baby XD.


 Aww. Me, too. I admit to having the worst insomnia. Have you tried natural supplements? My doctor recently recommended melatonin. Another doctor told me to try valerian root. Some teas

contain that. "Rest" tea by Tazo actually helps to relax me. 

I'd kind of like an eye serum in my box, too. The plus side is that it looks like every box contains something good, at least.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MrsStiffKill (May 9, 2012)

> My first box is only 0.4710, so i'm hoping hoping hoping for the box with the mascara and shu uemura! Â at least an eyeliner or half filled dr jart? Â maybe this means i won't get any ojon, algenist or kiehl's that i wouldn't use anyway! Â maybe i'll be able to let you know tomorrow!


 My box is almost identical weight .... Same box I would like : ) let's hope eah?


----------



## Francesca Rae (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me and you are in the same boat! I wish I could even be someone with a tracking code thats not updated... at least I know that it has been shipped then and is making its way towards me.


 i know!! i cant believe people are getting them so early thought! but i never even received an email or anything...i know ill get my boxes soon but i think im just being overly anxious and impatient about it lol


----------



## Sept Mbabe (May 9, 2012)

Got shipping notice on my first account today.  It weighs 0.4810.  I'd love to get the Stila liner just not in purple or green cuz I seem to always get those two colors.  Would love to get a blue, brown, or black.  Did anyone who received the Stila liner (twist pen) last time get a Stila liner this go?


----------



## Fluttershy (May 9, 2012)

If anyone is wondering if the BeautyBlender cleanser is good for cleaning regular brushes, it absolutely is...I use it for cleaning both my brushes and my beautyblender (didn't get it as a sample in BB but bought on their site using my points), and it works very well for both of them.  It is my favorite brush cleaner actually.


----------



## Kittables (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone is wondering if the BeautyBlender cleanser is good for cleaning regular brushes, it absolutely is...I use it for cleaning both my brushes and my beautyblender (didn't get it as a sample in BB but bought on their site using my points), and it works very well for both of them.  It is my favorite brush cleaner actually.


       Yeah, it was me who posted about that b/c I was genuinely wondering how else it could be used. If I do wind up getting that in my BB, I'll definitely use it for my other brushes. 

       So what about this beautyblender?? I'd love to know if it's worth the buy. It looks really nice and I do use foundation a lot. Does it allow for a smoother and more flawless application?


----------



## calexxia (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, it was me who posted about that b/c I was genuinely wondering how else it could be used. If I do wind up getting that in my BB, I'll definitely use it for my other brushes.
> ...


 I think so. I feel like I get a more even application than I do from brushes, and I find blending to be a lot less time-consuming.


----------



## tulippop (May 9, 2012)

Not a myth!  I found a blog with a girl who got the Dior mascara.

http://storybookapothecary.wordpress.com/2012/05/09/may-gossip-girl-birchbox-review/


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 9, 2012)

^aahhhh! i asked how much the box weighed.


----------



## Baberanza (May 9, 2012)

My weight is .5014 - what do you ladies think this is?


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 9, 2012)

also thought it was funny that in that review she decided to endorse myglam over birchbox AFTER getting diorshow

goes to show you can't please everyone &gt;_&gt;


----------



## nikita8501 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not a myth!  I found a blog with a girl who got the Dior mascara.
> 
> http://storybookapothecary.wordpress.com/2012/05/09/may-gossip-girl-birchbox-review/


 oh! I never thought I would actually see a box with the mascara in it! so it is not a myth after all....




 Thanks for posting this....though this just makes me feel worse knowing I will never receive it! The nice boxes always seem to evade me!


----------



## tulippop (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also thought it was funny that in that review she decided to endorse myglam over birchbox AFTER getting diorshow
> 
> goes to show you can't please everyone &gt;_&gt;


 I thought that was weird too.  I've seen every bag that has come out of myglam online (never subbed myself) and I thought they were all horrible except for December.  In May they're getting more of those myglam brushes, some cheap looking press on nail art (which I would wear if I was 10 years old), a lipstick sample and perfume.  

I'm just hoping for either the mascara or the BB or the Stila liner.


----------



## nikita8501 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also thought it was funny that in that review she decided to endorse myglam over birchbox AFTER getting diorshow
> 
> goes to show you can't please everyone &gt;_&gt;


 I KNOW RIGHT???!! In all this excitement over BB, I have completely forgotten that MyGlam bag has not even shipped yet!


----------



## calexxia (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also thought it was funny that in that review she decided to endorse myglam over birchbox AFTER getting diorshow
> 
> goes to show you can't please everyone &gt;_&gt;


 Tell me about it. I had the New Look BI sample from Sephora and my friend saw it and mentioned how Dior is her FAAAAVORITE mascara and how she'd love it if I wasn't gonna use it, etc, etc. So I gave it to her, since I wasn't too impressed with it...And her reaction was (after opening it)."Oh. It's New Look. It's not a REAL DiorShow mascara".

Some folks...you just can't please.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I KNOW RIGHT???!! In all this excitement over BB, I have completely forgotten that MyGlam bag has not even shipped yet!
> 
> ...


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not a myth!  I found a blog with a girl who got the Dior mascara.
> 
> http://storybookapothecary.wordpress.com/2012/05/09/may-gossip-girl-birchbox-review/


 Omg I want this box! I am traveling abroad this summer for 5 weeks in Italy and I would love to have that hairband and the small cleanser to wash my brushes while I am there and the little dior perfume sample even though I own it already and mascara to bring on the plane to freshen up when I am done traveling for 17 hours.

Supppper Jealous... But maybe I'll get it!


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The boxes are moving super fast this time around.  I'm in Portland.  The one I received today shipped on the 4th, and it had nail polish *and* eau de parfum, so it...  Huh.  It *should* have had those ORM-D hazardous materials markings on it that would have meant that it needed to go via ground (read: sloooooow) shipping, but that wasn't the case.
> 
> ANYWAY.  My point:  Streamlite would take at least ten days (usually longer) to get these packages to me, but this one shipped Saturday and arrived Tuesday all the way on the other side of the country.  There's still hope even if your box hasn't shipped yet!


 Thank you for this! This relieves a bit of my stress hearing this -- neither of mine have shipped and I live on the west coast too!


----------



## Bliss (May 9, 2012)

This will be my first box and I have noticed that every single youtube BB reveal video for this month is for the exact same box. That makes me think there is a pretty good chance that Im getting that box too which Im not too excited about but oh well. With all the differant box variations how could they be sending everyone the same exact box? Just seems strange. I'm still excited though


----------



## nikita8501 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> not to mention they give out no name brushes and stick on nail decorations gahhhhhh.


 one look at the nail decals (they seriously look like the stuff kids would play with!) and the repeat of those brushes...i just gave up on them....would mostly let them go once glossybox opens shop!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This will be my first box and I have noticed that every single youtube BB reveal video for this month is for the exact same box. That makes me think there is a pretty good chance that Im getting that box too which Im not too excited about but oh well. With all the differant box variations how could they be sending everyone the same exact box? Just seems strange. I'm still excited though


 
They aren't sending everyone the same box, but they ship the boxes by number, at the same time.  So say they shipped box 4 first, all of those recipients would post the first reviews.  There' s not MORE of them, they're just getting it first because they ship all of the boxes of the same kind at the same time.


----------



## Bliss (May 9, 2012)

@yousoldtheworld-Thanks for clearing that up for me. I got my shipping notification Sunday that's why I was figuring that I was getting that box but maybe not. I live in CA so probably won't receive mine for awhile yet plus my shipping notification never updated so I can't tell where it is. Maybe I am getting a different box altogether. I guess I will just have to wait and see. Ugh, I am so impatient lol


----------



## jbro2006 (May 9, 2012)

So - my box is .6750 - does anyone else have that weight?  Or any ideas which box it could be?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @yousoldtheworld-Thanks for clearing that up for me. I got my shipping notification Sunday that's why I was figuring that I was getting that box but maybe not. I live in CA so probably won't receive mine for awhile yet plus my shipping notification never updated so I can't tell where it is. Maybe I am getting a different box altogether. I guess I will just have to wait and see. Ugh, I am so impatient lol


 LOL, I feel your pain.  I got a shipping notice on Sunday, too, but my tracking info has not updated either.  And my second account hasn't gotten a shipping notice.  I am not worried about the second, because they have until the 10th to ship...but the non-updating tracking is driving me NUTS.


----------



## tigrlilyem (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg I want this box! I am traveling abroad this summer for 5 weeks in Italy and I would love to have that hairband and the small cleanser to wash my brushes while I am there and the little dior perfume sample even though I own it already and mascara to bring on the plane to freshen up when I am done traveling for 17 hours.
> 
> Supppper Jealous... But maybe I'll get it!





> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not a myth!  I found a blog with a girl who got the Dior mascara.
> 
> http://storybookapothecary.wordpress.com/2012/05/09/may-gossip-girl-birchbox-review/


 Anyone else notice she got a misfill. I hope someone else didn't lose a mascara in a misfill, especially when she doesn't appreciate it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tigrlilyem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## miss6aby (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One of my boxes now updated with weight (.4900, haven't seen anyone with that one yet), but it has gone from New York (where I live) to Massachusetts
> 
> ...


  My 2nd box is also .4900!!


----------



## calexxia (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When I read reviews like that, I always wonder what exactly people are expecting from BB.  I think people in general expect way too much from these services...I mean, that girl got a Dior mascara and a good brush/sponge cleaner and a headband and a good quality perfume sample and is disappointed?


 Very good question! I mean, she got a variety of things that most folks would be raving over, but is concerned that she got other than what was on the card (and when there is a misfill, don't they usually--if stock is available--send those items in addition, if contacted?) I can understand not being "over the moon" about the headband, but ya can't win 'em all. Maybe she thought that she should be getting at least one full-size item? I dunno, seemed odd to me that she felt you "get more" from MyGlam, when I can recall things like the cheesy foil packets of Premier, ya know?


----------



## Lady SilverX (May 9, 2012)

My box weighed 0.5530 and I got the 12th box. The one with the handcream and lip balm..


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 9, 2012)

welp, the lone blogger who received diorshow so far had a weight of .428!

ahhhh i want to know what i got already!


----------



## calexxia (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yep. Dead Sea Premier packets, Freeman masks, a coupon code they called a gift card, a Pro-Activ product...not really a comparison to me (and I am a very budget conscious girl who doesn't mind a drugstore product).  But hey, different strokes, I guess!


 I had boxes from other places (My Platinum Box, as an example) that were actually crappier than that (both in products and in value), but not as disappointing, since I didn't have huge expectations. Heck, I STILL don't think I have huge expectations, but I can say that February's MyGlam was THE most *disappointing* box I've gotten from ANY company.

The branded boxes are fun, to me, but I didn't have the "over the moon" hopes for this one that some other folks did, so I'm still excited to find out what the heck I got in my box, but I sure wasn't gonna set up multiple subs this time (Only reason I did that the month of Teen Vogue was because I was trying to guarantee getting one AND getting a regular box. THIS month, I've said all along that it's not like the boxes are any different from a usual BB, other than the wrapping, and perhaps more makeup items and fewer skincare--and I think that perspective has been borne out ever since the contents were revealed.)


----------



## mjbono (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittygirl4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is Starry the only eyeliner color they are sending out?
> 
> I *really* hope I *don't* get that gold nail polish.  (Sorry if someone else likes it.....but it's just not for me.)  I'd love the coral one, though.


 I feel the same! lol. I will be so upset if I get the gold instead of the coral.


----------



## SetToStunning (May 9, 2012)

I got box three:





Arquiste --- L"Etrog

beautyblender -- blendercleanser

Color Club -- polish in Disco Nap

Dr Jart + -- waterfuse BB cream

twistband -- skiny headband (mine is black)
I will post a video to my youtube tomorrow. I'm fairly pleased but it's hard to top my April Box that had the microderma mitt and the tarte lipsurgence!


----------



## calexxia (May 9, 2012)

Yeah, LipSurgence plus the Microderma WOULD be tough to top!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lady SilverX (May 9, 2012)

Don't know if you guys already know this... but I was going through the 'New Products' listed on the birchbox site (while logged-in on my account) and although I still see my _April box_ listed... a few of the items have the 'give feedback' option enabled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Those are the ones I received today.
 

So for those of you that are dying to know what you're getting... this might be a way to sneak  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 9, 2012)

If that's the case, I'm getting a box with Kiehl's and Kerastese! They've got feedback options. Nice tip...hope It's true lol! So I think I'm getting boxes 6 and 8, I'm happy!



> Originally Posted by *Lady SilverX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't know if you guys already know this... but I was going through the 'New Products' listed on the birchbox site (while logged-in on my account) and although I still see my _April box_ listed... a few of the items have the 'give feedback' option enabled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## karenX (May 9, 2012)

OMG! I'm so excited!

I don't know what box this would be, though - it's not one shown in the previews. I also don't know if it has anything else(that isn't a new product), since I only went through the newer product list.

It's not the box I was originally aiming for, but skin and hair(and ESPECIALLY THESE BRANDS!) are some of my favourite items to get in a BB.

Thanks for the tip!

edit: for the record, I haven't even gotten a shipping notice yet.

edit again: I think it may actually be box # 15. I found another item(see spoiler)slightly less excited, b/c 2 of those are packets, it's looks like. BUT I still love the products.

edit again. lol found another product.

It looks like I'm getting(from the Give Feedback info):

KÃ©rastase Cristalliste Bain Cristal - Fine   Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ Body SPF 20 KÃ©rastase Cristalliste Lumiere Liquide Algenist Regenerative Anti-Aging Moisturizer edit to add: 

Color ClubÂ® Summer Pastels Collection 
KÃ©rastase Lait Cristal Conditioner


----------



## karenX (May 9, 2012)

Okay. I'm officially re-excited. Even with the packets, that's a whole line to try. Also, one of my favourite skincare brands EVER. 

I have some great stuff in that box. Very happy and worth my $10 this month. Glad I resubscribed.

Thank you SO much for letting us know the secret you found!


----------



## murflegirl (May 9, 2012)

Awesome tip! Looks like I'll be getting the Dr Jart on my 2nd account  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Along with a polish. Don't know what the other items are, nothing else is giving me the feedback link yet...maybe it hasn't been added?


----------



## Lady SilverX (May 9, 2012)

hehe.. you're welcome!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 9, 2012)

Great tip!! Lady Silver X that was awesome. I would look for at at least two items to compare to the spoiler list, that's how I figured it out. My only unknowns are the perfume! Don't care at this point, because the other contents make me happy. Although, I do love Bvlgari lol. Oh my, I'm so happy I signed up for a second sub this month, haha. The funniest part is I still have no shopping notification for box #2 and box #1 won't update!


----------



## glamigirl (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eluveitie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else seen a box weight of .4990 on the tracking info, or received that box yet? I'm really curious because I've gone through the forums a couple of items and I could've sworn I'd seen someone else mention that was their box weight, but I can't find the post.
> 
> edited for spelling error


 i also got this exact weight on my box...


----------



## makeupexplorer (May 9, 2012)

If this whole give feedback thing is true, then I am getting Dior!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My four products were: Dior extase mascara, miss Dior perfume, Shu Uemura Cleansing oil shampoo, and the miracle skin Transformer for the body. I couldn't be more excited!!! My weight is .4850 ounces.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## icecreamofwheat (May 9, 2012)

Lady SilverX, thanks for the awesome tip! that seems to be it as I'm able to give feedback to every item from a particular box.

Looks like I'll be looking forward to Box 3 with the:

Dr. Jart Water BB Cream

Color Club Foil polish 

Blender Cleanser

Arquiste

Skinny Band

It has the major things I wanted so I'm happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> will have to wait until I get my box to see if I feel like I have to trade something. I'll find a way to get my hands on one of the sparkle liners!

Box weight: .4950


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 9, 2012)

My first box weighs .503 and will be #8..which means I'm getting all of the things I wanted! I wanted to try the Diorshow, but should get one tomorrow with my Sephora order, so no biggie lol.


----------



## icecreamofwheat (May 9, 2012)

Question about the Color Club Foil Collection polishes available on BB:

I was looking around for some swatches of the polishes, but it seems like one of the two polishes from that collection that is available on BB is not a part of the collection..? I've found swatches on blogs of 6 polishes but none of them have included one called "Disco Nap". Was that a name error on BB's part? It seems like the polish called "Antiquated"


----------



## viccckyhoang (May 9, 2012)

just tried the feedback thingy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i love both of my boxes!!!


----------



## Bliss (May 9, 2012)

I told myself I wasn't going to cheat but then I couldn't resist lol. That being said my box isn't showing up yet even though I got a shipping notification and NONE of the new items give me a feedback option. I think it's hilarious! It's like the universe is trying to help me keep my promise not to cheat lol. I guess I have no choice but to just wait it out


----------



## snllama (May 9, 2012)

I didn't work for me, or at least I hope it didnt. None of the products Im interested in had the give feedback option.


----------



## azurekitty (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbro2006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So - my box is .6750 - does anyone else have that weight?  Or any ideas which box it could be?


 I also have this weight. Received my shipping notice yesterday and box is due to arrive on Friday. No idea what it could be. I am trying to guess which items look heavier....


----------



## snllama (May 9, 2012)

oh wait it did. UGH! My box is horrific!!! I got box #19. I can't use the Ojun or Kiehls and I dont wear neon nail polish... So all I can use is the measly perfume?

Please say someone wants to trade with me. 

Id die of happiness for box 3 or 17


----------



## Lilith McKee (May 9, 2012)

Still waiting for my shipping to update on both my boxes, the first shipping notice I received on Sunday and the second I received on Tuesday...  Come on shipping notice, I want to know what my boxes weigh!

Regarding Sample Society, I loved how the sizes were genuinely deluxe samples.  I realized I just didn't get as excited about the boxes as I do with Birchbox and I did like the Birchbox points system better as well.  But I think Sample Society is a wonderful sample box, it just wasn't for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Steffi (May 9, 2012)

Well, going by the feedback tip, I'll be getting....

 Box 19, which has Kiehls, Bvlgari Omnia, Ojon, and Color Club(NAIL POLISH YAY!  Apparently one of the Summer Pastels, and I like all those four colors.)
 Only three of the items showed up under new products, but that was enough for me to figure out.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 9, 2012)

Did you get conditioner or shampoo? Lol they're sending me a shampoo, so I'm looking for a conditioner.



> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh wait it did. UGH! My box is horrific!!! I got box #19. I can't use the Ojun or Kiehls and I dont wear neon nail polish... So all I can use is the measly perfume?
> 
> ...


----------



## snllama (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did you get conditioner or shampoo? Lol they're sending me a shampoo, so I'm looking for a conditioner.


 its the restorative conditioner according to the give feedback display.


----------



## motherofall6 (May 9, 2012)

thanks to the feedback my box at .5790 will be box #1


----------



## karenX (May 9, 2012)

Btw, for anyone who is getting Box #13 or #15, those packets are:

Kerastase Shampoo, Conditioner, and Shine Serum. So we'll get to try the whole line.


----------



## blondie415 (May 9, 2012)

anyone have a .483 weight on their may birchbox i havent seen that weight on here


----------



## MelissaFTW (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> anyone have a .483 weight on their may birchbox i havent seen that weight on here


 
The box on my main account has that shipping weight (0.4830). I haven't received it yet, but going by the new items in the Birchbox shop that allow me to "Give Feedback" the box I am getting on that account has:

Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil Shampoo

Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ Body SPF 20

Dior Miss Dior

Dior Diorshow Extase


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 9, 2012)

Oh, I couldn't resist.  Based on  the feedback buttons, I'm getting #1 (0.5802) and #12 (0.6070).  2 Stila eyeliners (hope they're different colors) and 2 different Algenist face creams (love skin stuff).  And no nail polishes this month (yay!!  I've gotten 4 in the past 2 months).  And I think they'll be coming tomorrow (Almost made it without peeking--and that was because I was away in Iceland and just got back last night). 

Edit: I'm using the Box #'s based on Zadidoll's blog post.  Didn't realize that the boxes weren't in the same order on both blog posts.


----------



## mega789 (May 9, 2012)

My first box updated and shows weight of .5820. Anyone else have this? I'm so curious...


----------



## blondie415 (May 9, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Babykeylimetree (May 9, 2012)

I recieved my tracking number on May 6th, but USPS just now started giving me updates. My weight is 0.527.  Has anyone else gotten this weight? I'm so curious as to which box I'm getting


----------



## lovestarbrooke (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Box 12 today - nice that the Fusion balm is full-size worth $22. I used to sell Caudalie at BBW, and I love the brand, so was excited to see it in there. Not a bad box, but I hope my 2nd box is a little more exciting.


 I got the same box....I'm pretty happy with it but I feel the same way....def hope my 2nd boxx has more WOW factor. I'd love to try the keratase serum....even though I still have half a full bottle of Orofluido that I LOVE.

PS I already have a bunch of lip treatments if anyone would like to trade something for the Fusion lip balm.


----------



## tameloy (May 9, 2012)

AHHH! According to my "leave feedback" options, I'm getting the stila AND the Dr. Jart! The 2 things I wanted most!!!


----------



## blondie415 (May 9, 2012)

where do you see the leave feedback option


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 9, 2012)

It doesn't. These types of things are considered extras or bonuses, which is why I am sure why people get so heated up about them.



> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If we can't review it or buy more of it, then how does it count as an item?


----------



## azurekitty (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbro2006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So - my box is .6750 - does anyone else have that weight?  Or any ideas which box it could be?


 I also have this weight. Received my shipping notice yesterday and box is due to arrive on Friday. No idea what it could be. I am trying to guess which items look heavier....


----------



## snllama (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It doesn't. These types of things are considered extras or bonuses, which is why I am sure why people get so heated up about them.


 They will be! My birchbox info card on my first card said they will be sold in a set of 12 for $10!


----------



## blondie415 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> AHHH! According to my "leave feedback" options, I'm getting the stila AND the Dr. Jart! The 2 things I wanted most!!!


 how do i find the leave feedback ooption


----------



## Janamaste (May 9, 2012)

I finally have tracking!

PackageID:
MI12003bb2157010
Sequence Number:
041450509120059963
Zip Code:
16417
Weight (lbs.):
0.4680
Projected Delivery Date:
May 14 2012


Now I have to go back through all these posts and figure out which box I'm getting.

If you go through the "New Products" you will see that some products will give you the "Leave Feedback" button already.

So based on that, my box contains:

Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+ BVLGARI Omnia Crystalline Eau de Toilette Spray beautyblenderÂ® blendercleanser  
However, I can't match that up to any of the boxes we were shown.


----------



## Lady SilverX (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how do i find the leave feedback ooption


 When you click on any item listed under the 'New Products' tab. You will see the 'Give feedback' option next to the 'tweet' and facebook 'like' icons.


----------



## adorkablecathy (May 9, 2012)

Ok this is my first ever Birchbox and I actually only got it because of the Gossip Girl special.

I am not sure what my box number is or what else I am getting, but a few items have started showing the give feedback link. I think it's supposed to have Algenist too. I'm interested to see it all. I reserve judgment until I get my box.

KÃ©rastase Cristalliste Bain Cristal - Fine

KÃ©rastase Cristalliste Lumiere Liquide KÃ©rastase Lait Cristal Conditioner Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner


----------



## blondie415 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MelissaFTW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MKCurio (May 9, 2012)

oh noo so going from the "give feedback" links looks like I'm getting two of the same box even tho I only have a shipping notice for one.  So I will most likely have some extra stuff to trade or an entire box to trade.  

I think I'm getting box #1 which was one of the boxes I wanted.


----------



## BarbieZ (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Babykeylimetree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I recieved my tracking number on May 6th, but USPS just now started giving me updates. My weight is 0.527.  Has anyone else gotten this weight? I'm so curious as to which box I'm getting


 I had the same thing happen!  I got my number on 5/6 in the early morning, and it just started tracking this morning, and it said it shipped yesterday.  My weight is 0.5260, so I'll bet we got the same box.  This is via the "leave feedback" buttons so it's not 100% but I'm swoooooning.  You ready?  (This is my first time using the spoiler tag so if it doesn't work I'll edit right away, please bear with me!)

Box 3, with:

Kerastase Cristalliste Shampoo, Conditioner and Shine Serum foil packs

Stila Sparkle Waterproof Eyeliner

Dr. Jart+ BB

Color Club nail polish
It seriously is my ideal box.  Super excited!!


----------



## givegoodface (May 9, 2012)

I received my shipping notification yesterday morning and today the tracking had updated to show this:

*Weight (lbs.): *
*0.4720*
Projected Delivery Date:
May 14 2012
  Date
Description
Location
May 9 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY May 8 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY May 8 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY 


I'm hoping to receive my package by Friday since I live in MA and it really shouldn't take very long to get here.   I looked briefly through the last few pages to see if anyone had the same weight as my projected box, didn't find an exact match so I hopped onto the BB website and the items I can give feedback for are:

Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+ BVLGARI Omnia Crystalline Eau de Toilette Spray stila sparkle waterproof liquid eye liner Ojon volume advanceâ„¢ Volumizing Conditioner 
Box 14 I think.  I would have liked to try the mascara, but I will be very pleased if I do receive the Dr. Jart's &amp; stila liner.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 9, 2012)

And says she gets more bang from MyGlam??



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When I read reviews like that, I always wonder what exactly people are expecting from BB.  I think people in general expect way too much from these services...I mean, that girl got a Dior mascara and a good brush/sponge cleaner and a headband and a good quality perfume sample and is disappointed?


----------



## Pericythion (May 9, 2012)

I've only received a shipping notice for my old account and after looking at which of the new products I can leave feedback for, my box contains the following:


Spoiler: Box 15



Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ Body SPF 20 Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil Shampoo stila sparkle waterproof liquid eye liner Dior Miss Dior

^ I'm actually pretty pleased with this one. I haven't received a shipping notice for the box on my new account but again, after looking at which products I can leave feedback for, my box contains the following:


Spoiler: Box 11



Arquiste L'Etrog Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+ Color ClubÂ® Foil Collection beautyblenderÂ® blendercleanser Twistband Skinny Headband 6-pack

^ Definitely NOT as pleased with this one since the last 3 items on the list are pretty much useless to me. Let me know if you want to swap any of the last three items in this box or if you want to swap boxes completely. =


----------



## MKCurio (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Janamaste* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally have tracking!
> 
> ...


 looks like this might be box #7 with that mystery pencil thing.


----------



## Lisa N (May 9, 2012)

I've been stalking this thread since I found it with my April box.  This is my 3rd month with BB and I've been really pleased with each one.  From the give feedback, I'm getting box 1.  I'm excited about the BB cleanser, but won't use the stila since I don't wear eyeliner.  Oh well, it's still a full size product and will make a great gift to a friend!  Thanks everyone for adding to my addiction!


----------



## mega789 (May 9, 2012)

Ok seriously!!!..I changed my splurge item on one account to haircare and I used to have face cream as the splurge. This is the first time besides BeFine packets, that I'm getting face cream now that I changed it to haircare &amp; I'm also getting eyeliner. I was so upset cause this month I wanted the new Kerastase products since Kerastase is my brand of choice and splurge in real life.

However, my other account has makeup as the splurge item and looks like I'm getting face cream and Kerastase hair stuff, but no makeup LOL. Does this make any sense?

I really wanted to try the BB cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So if anyone has any up for trade, let me know. 

I do notice that the boxes are still kinda uneven when you look at them all when you have a hair splurge product, skin splurge and makeup all in one.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 9, 2012)

According to the cheat method I'll be getting:

Box #15 according to zadi:  Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow Miss Dior Eau de ParfumStilaShu Uemura

  Does anyone know if there is a way to opt of hair products? I don't want anymore hair anything and I've had it in every box.   I'm excited about everything other than the Shu Uemura though! This is a pretty good box compared to what I usually feel like I get.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 9, 2012)

Genius!

If this is true, I am getting Stila, the Miracle Skin and Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil 

Not bad on box one. Box two has not shipped and none of the "feedbacks" are live yet.



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If that's the case, I'm getting a box with Kiehl's and Kerastese! They've got feedback options. Nice tip...hope It's true lol! So I think I'm getting boxes 6 and 8, I'm happy!


----------



## princess2010 (May 9, 2012)

Based on the Give Feedback buttons I'm getting the Dior mascara in one box!! Woot!!! I hope it's true!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Genius!
> 
> ...


 I'm getting the same one!


----------



## CRB882 (May 9, 2012)

Weird, none of the items had a feedback button for me


----------



## Jazbot (May 9, 2012)

Wow! Ladies I must say that you guys are detectives and should all get a new Career! lol j/k!

I was able to view the products I may be getting it is def the first Dior Box shown in the pictures on Page 27.

I am very happy...but this box has 4 products I know I'm a bit spoiled from BB...last month I got 6 products and the box wasnt even on the previews but BB has impressed me yet again at how well the match me up by my beauty profile!

Cheers to May and looking forward to June! 

My weight is: 

Weight (lbs.): 
0.4920


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (May 9, 2012)

> anyone have a .483 weight on their may birchbox i havent seen that weight on here


 I have that one too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's out for delivery right now and I'm stuck at work.. ugh!!


----------



## blushingsooner (May 9, 2012)

Ok cool!  Looks like I'm getting box 14! 

Algenist Complete Eye Renewal Balm (I'm way into eye cream so yayy!!!)  fyi thats not the Firming and Lifting Cream that someone said it was on the original spoiler.  The container in the picture is much smaller than the container for the Firming and Lifting Cream.

Dr. Jart+ beauty balm cream (Have only used BB cream out of a foil pack so I'm curious to try this one!)

Ojon Volume Shampoo (I don't really need extra volume but I'll prob just stick this in with my travel stuff)

Color Club Foil Collection (YAYYY!!  I'm so so happy I'm getting the nail polish!)

Overall I'm really happy with this box.  Not sad at all that I'm not getting the Stila, I'm really not a fan of liquid eye liner.


----------



## Kittables (May 9, 2012)

Ahhh, I see what I'm getting now. Thanks so much for the means to find spoilers. &lt;3 I do believe I'll be receiving Box 10 on Monday. 

Weight: .4710

  *Twistband Hair Tie *Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm *Color Club Foil Collection *Fresh Sugar RosÃ© Tinted Lip Treatment *Atelier Cologne Vanille InsensÃ©e Petite    Cologne Absolue 
Sooo, yeah! I actually really like what I'm getting in my box, except for the perfume. Never been a big fan of vanilla.


----------



## mega789 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> According to the cheat method I'll be getting:
> 
> ...


----------



## quene8106 (May 9, 2012)

My box this month. Meh.  I need to keep my expectations low so I won't be disappointed.  I really could've used the cleanser since I received the sponge back in February -____-





My box this month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wish that they would stop giving me perfume.  I tell them this every month and without fail they still give it to me.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I think I might go in and change my hair type because I assume picking curly hair is why they send it to me, but I'm pretty set in my routine.


----------



## Janamaste (May 9, 2012)

> looks like this might be box #7 with that mystery pencil thing.


 Go back and look closer, the fragrances don't match up.


----------



## goldphishe (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These are the boxes I've tallied. I used the numbers off the Juicy Mango blog because that's what I had bookmarked.
> 
> ...


Box 8 = .4900


----------



## goldphishe (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *eluveitie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone else seen a box weight of .4990 on the tracking info, or received that box yet? I'm really curious because I've gone through the forums a couple of items and I could've sworn I'd seen someone else mention that was their box weight, but I can't find the post.
> 
> edited for spelling error


mine was .4900 and I received box 8.


----------



## quene8106 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think I might go in and change my hair type because I assume picking curly hair is why they send it to me, but I'm pretty set in my routine.


 


> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think I might go in and change my hair type because I assume picking curly hair is why they send it to me, but I'm pretty set in my routine.


 
They told you no?  That's effed up.  I go HAM on them in my profile when I leave feedback for the perfumes.   That's really screwed up of them to not care if you have sensitive skin.  I'm sorry but that kind of pisses me off.  The perfume from the middle ages that they put in my box made me


----------



## Auntboo (May 9, 2012)

It looks like I will be getting the box with the Skin Transformer, Ojon, Stila and Arquiste. It is a pretty good box, but the only items I will use are the shampoo and notecard (unless the Skin Transformer is the clear one, then I might, but it seems like they have all been "Glow" so far). To the swap board!


----------



## MKCurio (May 9, 2012)

Quote: Quote: Originally Posted by *MKCurio* 



looks like this might be box #7 with that mystery pencil thing.
Go back and look closer, the fragrances don't match up.

oops sorry I'm using box numbers from Zanidolls blog post. http://zadidoll.blogspot.com/2012/05/birchbox-may-gossip-girl-boxes-sneek.html#more


----------



## quene8106 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pericythion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've only received a shipping notice for my old account and after looking at which of the new products I can leave feedback for, my box contains the following:
> 
> Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ Body SPF 20Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil Shampoo
> ...


 If you don't want your cleanser I can take it off of your hands.  Could I transfer some of my bb points to your account? I have 100 from "Befinegate" from last month and I was going to use it on the cleanser.


----------



## CarmenVF (May 9, 2012)

I'm continually impressed by the sleuthing skills you ladies possess. Based on what on the Give Feedback link, I'm getting the BB cleanser, Dr.Jart, Color Club and Arquiste.


----------



## calexxia (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> AHHH! According to my "leave feedback" options, I'm getting the stila AND the Dr. Jart! The 2 things I wanted most!!!


 Ditto


----------



## MKCurio (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you don't want your cleanser I can take it off of your hands.  Could I transfer some of my bb points to your account? I have 100 from "Befinegate" from last month and I was going to use it on the cleanser.


 LOL Befinegate!  So true...I haven't even tried the cleanser yet because their box mates were thrown in the trash.


----------



## dryadsbubble (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lady SilverX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't know if you guys already know this... but I was going through the 'New Products' listed on the birchbox site (while logged-in on my account) and although I still see my _April box_ listed... a few of the items have the 'give feedback' option enabled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I'm waiting for my first Birchbox and am new to the program... where would the "Give Feedback" option be located on the Birchbox main site??


----------



## Kyndal (May 9, 2012)

okay, so according to the feedback cheat i should be getting box 4. my box weighs .4740
 

but it looks like with a different version of bvlgari than the pictured 'mon jasmin'..

my feedback is available for:

bvlgari omnia crystalline
stila sparkle waterproof liquid eye liner
twistband
ojon volume advance volumizing conditioner
dr. jart+ water fuse beauty balm
xoxo notecard
SO excited! this is the exact box I wanted this month! hope it ends up being this one! my box shipped yesterday, always takes 3 days, scheduled for delivery on 14th, but hoping for arrival on Friday or Saturday!


----------



## mrsd1 (May 9, 2012)

weight is .5678 and should be here by monday for my first box....any ideas? i can't find anyone with a weight like that anywhere!

Going through and looking at what i can/can't review....its looking like box #3!! (just realized i did this on my second account...this box hasn't been shipped yet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

Dr Jart

Stila

Color Club

and a Mystery item....anyone else received this box yet?

My FIRST box...with tracking .5678

Box 9

Kiels

Blvgari

Ojon

Color Club

Makes me really happy i signed up for a second box!


----------



## astokes (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Pericythion (May 9, 2012)

> If you don't want your cleanser I can take it off of your hands.Â  Could I transfer some of my bb points to your account? I have 100 from "Befinegate" from last month and I was going to use it on the cleanser.


 I'll PM you once I receive the box. =) I still have no idea when it's going to be shipped and since I live in a dorm, it could take longer with sorting and the sheer laziness of student workers, haha. I'm not quite sure how the points transfer works. If it's too big of a hassle, don't worry about it.


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (May 9, 2012)

Damnit I really don't like the weight of my box because it seems less likely that I will get one of the boxes I want.. cause those would probably be heavier. :/.

The weight is 0.4705. and as of earlier today it arrived in New Jersey.


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My tracking info finally updated! My box weighs .4740. Does anyone have this weight?


 Mine is .4710, so it's probably the same box.  come on dior!!


----------



## Kyndal (May 9, 2012)

It is inside the actual product detail page.. a small little icon down by where it shows to tweet or share on Facebook!

(and I also believe there's a whole thread with a tutorial on giving feedback, it can be kinda small and hard to see the first time!



)


----------



## pinktergal (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lady SilverX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't know if you guys already know this... but I was going through the 'New Products' listed on the birchbox site (while logged-in on my account) and although I still see my _April box_ listed... a few of the items have the 'give feedback' option enabled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 *I did what you said, and I clicked on the Algenist Eye Balm, and it said "leave feedback" So I'm assuming I'm getting that. Thanks for the tip!  It's ironic that after 5 months of "eye cream" as my splurge and never getting an eye treatment item, I finally get one AFTER I switched my splurge to makeup. But whatever, I'm jazzed about the eye balm.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Now I have to go back and poke around and see what else I'm getting.  *


----------



## redfox (May 9, 2012)

Just got my notification.  Says my box is still in NY and will be here on May 14.  I live in Louisiana.  The weight is 0.5750.  By the way, hey, ladies! Long time lurker here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kyndal (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My tracking info finally updated! My box weighs .4740. Does anyone have this weight?


mine has the same weight and based on my feedback buttons is box #4!!


----------



## dryadsbubble (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for my first Birchbox and am new to the program... where would the "Give Feedback" option be located on the Birchbox main site??


  Oops, just stumbled across the post with the image, thanks ladies!


----------



## Kittygirl4 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Completely off-topic but if anyone is interested in BarkBox (monthly sub for dogs) DailyCandy has a deal for 44% off a 3-month sub.  It ends tomorrow at 10pm.


 OMG.....thank you so much for posting!  I've been wanting to try this but didn't want to pay that much.  It's not something I'd want to do every month either.  But it's such a cute idea.


----------



## quene8106 (May 9, 2012)

Thanks.  I can wait.  I have around 180 points total and by the time i'll get 200 it will be june  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I heard of people transferring points from one bb account to another but I can contact them once you get your box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Antidentite (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> According to the cheat method I'll be getting:
> 
> ...


----------



## astokes (May 9, 2012)

According the cheat, my mom is getting Box 17. (from Zadidoll's page) It has:

Diorshow Extase
Miss Dior Perfume
Algenist Firming &amp; Lifting Cream
KÃ©rastase (the purple one)
Is there some packet behind the Dior perfume?

I think they matched this box to her very well.

She's probably going to trade the Diorshow Extase for my LipFusion though.
She gets me to review her items and transfers her points to me. Lol!


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 9, 2012)

shipping finally updated on box #1   - first box after welcome (that shipped the 15th last month) so i guess this is how i can base my deliveries?

 

Weight (lbs.): 
0.4850
Projected Delivery Date:
May 14 2012
and nothing on brand new box #2 yet.

which boxes weighed about 0.4850 ?


----------



## quene8106 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> LOL Befinegate!  So true...I haven't even tried the cleanser yet because their box mates were thrown in the trash.


Yeah.  It was a "scandal" last month which is why I added the suffix haha


----------



## astokes (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittygirl4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## jlvb (May 9, 2012)

My first box is .4685.  Still waiting for my second shipping notification.  Not too worried yet, they have until tomorrow.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 9, 2012)

I truly don't think "splurge item" has any effect on the box you get. It seems like that the "splurge" and the box relating is coincidence. I pretty much think it's some sort of random number thing, since several people on here with very different profiles are box twins every month.



> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok seriously!!!..I changed my splurge item on one account to haircare and I used to have face cream as the splurge. This is the first time besides BeFine packets, that I'm getting face cream now that I changed it to haircare &amp; I'm also getting eyeliner. I was so upset cause this month I wanted the new Kerastase products since Kerastase is my brand of choice and splurge in real life.
> 
> ...


----------



## winkiepup (May 9, 2012)

My box weight is 0.484 and should be here on the 14th! Any ideas which it could be?

spoiler Tried the spoiler method, looks like I'm getting the Shu Uemura hair oil, Miracle Skin Transformer, Stila eyeliner (yes!!) end spoiler

I still haven't gotten a shipping notice for box #2 though...


----------



## jkwynn (May 9, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting boxes 3 and 7 (according to zadidoll) or 13 and 17 (according to juicymang0s)

Box 3/13:

KÃ©rastase Cristalliste Bain Cristal - Fine Shampoo

KÃ©rastase Lait Cristal Conditioner

KÃ©rastase Cristalliste Lumiere Liquide

stila sparkle waterproof liquid eye liner

Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+

Color ClubÂ® Foil Collection
Box 7/17:

Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+

BVLGARI Omnia Crystalline Eau de Toilette

beautyblenderÂ® blendercleanser

Twistband Hair Tie

and based on what someone previously posted, the Eyeko FAT Eye Stick - which isn't on the birchbox site ?


----------



## pinktergal (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *blushingsooner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok cool!  Looks like I'm getting box 14!
> 
> ...


----------



## SandyNoemy (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One of my boxes now updated with weight (.4900, haven't seen anyone with that one yet), but it has gone from New York (where I live) to Massachusetts
> 
> ...


 my first box has the same weight. i really hope its a good one. still no notice on my second box


----------



## sky595 (May 9, 2012)

Hey ladies! This is my first month with BB; I've been stalking this page for months trying to decide whether to subscribe after being a former-MyGlam subscriber and current Sample Society subscriber. I thought my mom was feeling a little left out of my beauty excitement each month, so I decided to get her a Birchbox subscription for Mother's Day. Perfect timing!

Anyway, her tracking was sent out on Sunday, but did not update until today (FINALLY....ahhh! The suspense!). The weight of the box is .5190.

Using the cheat method, it appears that we are receiving...

Kerastase Cristal Conditioner

Dr. Jart BB Cream

Stila Eyeliner

Color Club
I am so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will be sorely disappointed if this doesn't turn out to be accurate, haha.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 9, 2012)

Finally!



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm not showing the feedback link for the nail polish, but I am for all these other items.  And all I can say is Yesssssss!  A very good box for me! I can use ALL of these!  And I don't care about not getting the matching hair conditioner because I don't use conditioner on my very fine hair.  And I only use volumizing shampoo, so I'm glad to try the Ojon. I was hoping to try the Dr. Jart because I love BB creams And if I also get the nail polish, that's cool, too.  **So far, the best box I've gotten to date.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## pinktergal (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *redfox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my notification.  Says my box is still in NY and will be here on May 14.  I live in Louisiana.  The weight is 0.5750.  By the way, hey, ladies! Long time lurker here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 *Hi and welcome out of lurkdom!  My info also had the 14th as my projected delivery date. But if you copy the DC # and open up www.USPS.com and paste that number into the track box, it might show your box is much closer. I did that this morning and found that my box is in my city and probably will be delivered today!  *


----------



## Linabunnie (May 9, 2012)

Ok so my box weights .4710

&amp; of course I had to cheat, heres what im getting so far....

  
Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+ BVLGARI Omnia Crystalline Eau de Toilette Spray stila sparkle waterproof liquid eye line Ojon volume advanceâ„¢ Volumizing Conditioner

Pretty excited!!!


----------



## tameloy (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyndal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> mine has the same weight and based on my feedback buttons is box #4!!


 SOOOO stoked about this! That is the EXACT box I wanted!


----------



## pinktergal (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally!


 *Yes, and after I'd given up hope! Haha! I hope your box is as good for you, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## calexxia (May 9, 2012)

.4745

Projected delivery 5/14

According to the new cheat method, I'll be getting the Dr. Jart, the Stila, the Bulgari, the Ojon....guess that's box 4?


----------



## jkwynn (May 9, 2012)

oops double post. sorry


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine is .4710, so it's probably the same box.  come on dior!!


 I think the three of us are all getting the same box we probably just have different amounts of tissue paper xP.


----------



## Stdanzy (May 9, 2012)

through the new way of peeking looks like I will be getting box 19 for one of my subs, which does not excite me in the least bit (I really wanted an eyeliner). if anyone gets boxes 1,4,or 8 Id be more than happy to trade box 19 for it!

Kiehl's Abyssine Cream +

BVLGARI Omnia Crystalline Eau de Toilette Spray  Ojon damage reverseâ„¢ Restorative Conditioner Color Club Nail Polish


----------



## mrsd1 (May 9, 2012)

What color of the Stila has everyone been getting? I'm really hoping I don't get blue...


----------



## StillPooh (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lady SilverX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't know if you guys already know this... but I was going through the 'New Products' listed on the birchbox site (while logged-in on my account) and although I still see my _April box_ listed... a few of the items have the 'give feedback' option enabled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 I 



 you!    I had the "Give Feedback" option available on the following new products: 
  Algenist Complete Eye Renewal Balm
Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+

Ojon volume advanceâ„¢ Volumizing Shampoo

Color ClubÂ® Foil Collection (in Disco Nap)


  which means I should be getting box #6 (on Juicy Mango's blog; #14 on Zadidoll's). Yay! And even though the EDD is 5/14, my tracking info shows it's just 10 miles up the road. So I'm betting I will get it tomorrow!


----------



## Kyndal (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SOOOO stoked about this! That is the EXACT box I wanted!


I guess I should say Box 4 according to this site: http://zadidoll.blogspot.com/2012/05/birchbox-may-gossip-girl-boxes-sneek.html#more


----------



## bluemustang (May 9, 2012)

> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *I'm not showing the feedback link for the nail polish, but I am for all these other items. Â And all I can say is Yesssssss! Â A very good box for me! I can use ALL of these! Â And I don't care about not getting the matching hair conditioner because I don't use conditioner on my very fine hair. Â And I only use volumizing shampoo, so I'm glad to try the Ojon. I was hoping to try the Dr. Jart because I love **BB** creams And if I also get the nail polish, that's cool, too. Â **So far, the best box I've gotten to date. Â *  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



That's what I am getting too only the Color Club polish is also showing to give feedback.. I bet you get that too. Woo hoo! I really like Algenist and love eye creams and I can't wait to try the BB cream. Now to stalk to swap thread to find someone that wants to trade their Stila liner! Ha ha


----------



## tameloy (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mrsd1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What color of the Stila has everyone been getting? I'm really hoping I don't get blue...


 I'm getting one, and if I get a brown one, I will want to trade for the blue!


----------



## Wida (May 9, 2012)

Woohoo!  According to the new cheat method, I will be getting box 13, which is the exact one that I wanted.  Finally got a good box! The box weight is .5250 and should be here on May 14.


----------



## mrsd1 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> .4745
> 
> ...


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (May 9, 2012)

I actually don't think for sure that is what we are getting since a bunch of people have already received that box.. I feel like we might be getting another box entirely.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lady SilverX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't know if you guys already know this... but I was going through the 'New Products' listed on the birchbox site (while logged-in on my account) and although I still see my _April box_ listed... a few of the items have the 'give feedback' option enabled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 ahhhhhh

i'm getting the shu uemura if this is true.

and there's only two boxes with that, one with stila and one with diorshow. i'm not able to review stila. so i must be getting diorshow.   I HOPE THIS IS TRUE! eeek!!!    oh, and also apparently i have a feedback option for diorshow too. omgggggggg.
that's box 16 on juicy mangos list.

i can give feed back for every item on there, but ones that aren't in there.


----------



## juk723 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been stalking this thread since I found it with my April box.  This is my 3rd month with BB and I've been really pleased with each one.  From the give feedback, I'm getting box 1.  I'm excited about the BB cleanser, but won't use the stila since I don't wear eyeliner.  Oh well, it's still a full size product and will make a great gift to a friend!  Thanks everyone for adding to my addiction!


 Hi Lisa,

I'm getting the BeautyBlender cleanser too (pretty sure) and not sure if you would like to trade for the Stila eyeliner plus other stuff I have too. 

BTW, I live in Valpo. 

PM me if you are interested!

thanks


----------



## tameloy (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyndal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I guess I should say Box 4 according to this site: http://zadidoll.blogspot.com/2012/05/birchbox-may-gossip-girl-boxes-sneek.html#more


 Yep, that's the one! Loving it.


----------



## Kyndal (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Hi and welcome out of lurkdom!  My info also had the 14th as my projected delivery date. But if you copy the DC # and open up www.USPS.com and paste that number into the track box, it might show your box is much closer. I did that this morning and found that my box is in my city and probably will be delivered today!  *


for some reason tracking on USPS.com for me this month says: Delivery status information is not available for your item via this web site. A return receipt after mailing may be available through your local Post Office.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mrsd1 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting one, and if I get a brown one, I will want to trade for the blue!


 I'll def be sure to let you know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 9, 2012)

I don't think the feedback is true? I can leave feedback on KÃ©rastase and the Skin Transformer and there isn't a box with both of those items in it.


----------



## Ineri218 (May 9, 2012)

According to the feedback button I should be getting either box 9 or 16.  The only items I have feedback on is the Dior mascara and perfume.


----------



## mrsd1 (May 9, 2012)

double post. sorry!


----------



## sayznichole (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo!  According to the new cheat method, I will be getting box 13, which is the exact one that I wanted.  Finally got a good box! The box weight is .5250 and should be here on May 14.


 Sorry i'm new to birchbox and this month will be my first box .... what is the new cheat method ???  My box weight is 0.5680 ... how do i know which box it is ??  Thank You !


----------



## Kittygirl4 (May 9, 2012)

According to the feedback cheats &amp; JuicyMangos sneak peek I'm getting boxes 1 and 13.  I'm very happy!  I will be giving the perfume sample to my mom because perfume gives me headaches.  I'm getting 2 Stila eyeliners......I'm hoping for 2 different colors!  The only thing I *really* don't want is the gold nail polish.  I see that they have it in another color in the BB store......I wonder if they are only shipping the gold?


----------



## Linabunnie (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok so my box weights .4710
> 
> ...


----------



## sayznichole (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woohoo!  According to the new cheat method, I will be getting box 13, which is the exact one that I wanted.  Finally got a good box! The box weight is .5250 and should be here on May 14.


 Sorry i'm new to birchbox and this month will be my first box .... what is the new cheat method ???  My box weight is 0.5680 ... how do i know which box it is ??  Thank You !


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (May 9, 2012)

According to the "system" you gals have figured out I will be getting box 16... if the feedback method is not accurate I have no idea!


----------



## mrsd1 (May 9, 2012)

I don't know if this is old news, but i'm super pumped that those mystery packets in box three are the kerastase crystale packets! i have three products i am able to review...so SIX different products total for box # 3 (zadi) yay!


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think the feedback is true? I can leave feedback on KÃ©rastase and the Skin Transformer and there isn't a box with both of those items in it.


 it could be a box that was undiscovered.

but http://zadidoll.blogspot.com/2012/05/birchbox-may-gossip-girl-boxes-sneek.html

box 12 on zadi's list looks like it has an unidentified item. that packet in the back?


----------



## pinktergal (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *blushingsooner* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok cool!  Looks like I'm getting box 14!
> 
> ...


----------



## Scawolita (May 9, 2012)

Using cheat mothod I believe I got box #17  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 Was able to see leave feedback on:

BeautyBlender Cleaner

Dr. Jart

BVLGARI Omnia

I didn't see leave feedback button on the twistbands and couldn't even find what looks like the chubby shadow or eyeliner stick but also didn't see any other boxes that contained both the beauty blender cleanser and Dr. Jart. Am I missing something?

The weight is 0.4430


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 9, 2012)

I don't have stila available to give feedback or the Algenist.

Maybe it just doesn't work for me lol



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it could be a box that was undiscovered.
> 
> ...


----------



## missgr (May 9, 2012)

I got:

box 6 - weight .4830  AND

box 12 - weight .4960

hope everyone gets the box they hoped for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Wida (May 9, 2012)

This was posted a few pages back:  (I couldn't find the original post, so I just copied it from another quoted comment)

Originally Posted by *Lady SilverX* 


 

Don't know if you guys already know this... but I was going through the 'New Products' listed on the birchbox site (while logged-in on my account) and although I still see my _April box_ listed... a few of the items have the 'give feedback' option enabled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Those are the ones I received today.
 

So for those of you that are dying to know what you're getting... this might be a way to sneak  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *sayznichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry i'm new to birchbox and this month will be my first box .... what is the new cheat method ???  My box weight is 0.5680 ... how do i know which box it is ??  Thank You !


----------



## Scawolita (May 9, 2012)

17 from mango chick's site.. #17 from Zadi's is my DREAM box!!!



> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Using cheat mothod I believe I got box #17  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## jkwynn (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think the feedback is true? I can leave feedback on KÃ©rastase and the Skin Transformer and there isn't a box with both of those items in it.


 Box 5 on zadidoll's blog does, the black/white packets in the back are the kerastase shampoo, conditioner and serum, according to a previous poster.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scawolita (May 9, 2012)

I'm so J! But you deserve it after getting that damn stilla card last month!



> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> &amp; a twisband... Im getting Box 14!!!!


----------



## ddave (May 9, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I've been reading the birchbox forums obsessively since I got my subscription two months ago! I'm in Tennessee and got my box today...it's box 9, has anyone else received this box? Honestly I'm a little disappointed I really wanted to try out the rose lip tint or the bb cream. I think the "big" product in the box is the color club nail polish but the color I got isn't one of the new foil colors--it's actually really similar to the color club nail polish I got in my March box 



 Some of the boxes look really really awesome but I'm more disappointed than I thought I would be with this box. I did get a really awesome April box though so maybe this is to balance it out? lol


----------



## redfox (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Hi and welcome out of lurkdom!  My info also had the 14th as my projected delivery date. But if you copy the DC # and open up www.USPS.com and paste that number into the track box, it might show your box is much closer. I did that this morning and found that my box is in my city and probably will be delivered today!  *


Thanks! I never knew that...


----------



## pinktergal (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what I am getting too only the Color Club polish is also showing to give feedback.. I bet you get that too. Woo hoo! I really like Algenist and love eye creams and I can't wait to try the BB cream.
> 
> Now to stalk to swap thread to find someone that wants to trade their Stila liner! Ha ha


 *Another box twinsie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I went back to the nail polish and it DOES have the fb link. I guess I missed it before, or it just went live.  Anyway, good box, imo!*


----------



## zadidoll (May 9, 2012)

No offense to JuicyMangos but how did she order the boxes on the blog? I did my order this month to the the actual image # from Birchbox -  863, 864, etc. She renamed her boxes GG1, GG2, etc. I did notice on her blog she has as box #2 the image gg10.jpg which is what I have as 872 or Box #10. My guess is when she used Blogspot that she uploaded in order which means 10 will follow 1 instead of 2 unless she had named the images as GG01, GG02, etc. Her blog entry is unreliable because it's out of order (right click to view the image #).

Here's Juicy Mango's list:

Box 1 - gg1.jpg

Box 2 - gg10.jpg

Box 3 - gg11.jpg

Box 4 - gg12.jpg

Box 5 - gg13.jpg

Box 6 - gg14.jpg

Box 7 - gg15.jpg

Box 8 - gg16.jpg

Box 9 - gg17.jpg

Box 10 - gg18.jpg

Box 11 - gg19.jpg

Box 12 - gg2.jpg

Box 13 - gg3.jpg

Box 14 - gg4.jpg

Box 15 - gg5.jpg

Box 16 - gg6.jpg

Box 17 - gg7.jpg

Box 18 - gg8.jpg

Box 19 - gg9.jpg


----------



## redfox (May 9, 2012)

>


 I'm new to this.... Ughhh. Seriously messed this one up.


----------



## astokes (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Using cheat mothod I believe I got box #17  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 9, 2012)

> Box 5 on zadidoll's blog does, the black/white packets in the back are the kerastase shampoo, conditioner and serum, according to a previous poster.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I don't have the Algenist to review so unless there is a glitch, its not that one.


----------



## redfox (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome, ladies.  It seems I can only leave feedback for the Keihl's and the BVLGARI (?) but nothing else.  As there as several boxed with these 2 items in it, I have no idea what box I'm getting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Well upon further investigation it looks like I'm also getting the "leave feedback" option for the Ojon as well so I guess I'm getting box #19. Meh...


----------



## zadidoll (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## onthecontrary (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *snllama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh wait it did. UGH! My box is horrific!!! I got box #19. I can't use the Ojun or Kiehls and I dont wear neon nail polish... So all I can use is the measly perfume?
> 
> ...


 I'm trying not to check the BB site because I want to be surprised, but it's so hard! I would be interested in trading for your polish though if it's a color I don't have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dryadsbubble (May 9, 2012)

I did the sneak-peek "Give Feedback" method as well. Looks like I'm getting Box #13 (according to the Mangoes Blog)

KÃ©rastase Cristalliste Bain Cristal - Fine Shampoo

KÃ©rastase Lait Cristal Conditioner

KÃ©rastase Cristalliste Lumiere Liquide

stila sparkle waterproof liquid eye liner

Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+

Color ClubÂ® Foil Collection
I'm pretty excited, and it's my first Birchbox ever. I had commented earlier about how annoying it is to get shampoo/conditioner separately, so that's exciting. I wear eyeliner daily but not sure if I'll wear the sparkly Stila on a regular basis but will definitely wear to go out! And I never, ever wear nail polish on my hands but do wear on my toes... but perhaps that will change as well? We shall see!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lady SilverX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't know if you guys already know this... but I was going through the 'New Products' listed on the birchbox site (while logged-in on my account) and although I still see my _April box_ listed... a few of the items have the 'give feedback' option enabled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


bwahaha that is great. i peeked. i am getting the

stila liner
at least woohoo! now to narrow down the rest...


----------



## jkwynn (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't have the Algenist to review so unless there is a glitch, its not that one.


 Could it possibly be a different product than the lift/firm...but same brand?


----------



## girlwithclass (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thr33things* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've got .5150. Anybody have a clue what box it will be?


 I'm not sure but my tracking finally updated and my box has the exact same weight! Crossing my fingers for us! haha


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 9, 2012)

Looks like I am getting boxes 5, 9 and 11. 3 boxes and not one stila of dior mascara, plus 3 color clubs. I am going to need more nails!


----------



## Scawolita (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Juicy Mango's images are out of order. Her box #3 is actually box #11.


 Anyone know what the pencil is on box #7??

http://zadidoll.blogspot.com/2012/05/birchbox-may-gossip-girl-boxes-sneek.html


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> bwahaha that is great. i peeked. i am getting the
> ...


and after seeing whatall i have feedback to give on.. it looks like i am getting zadi's listing of box 15.  i am happy !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 9, 2012)

Alright ladies, my feedback was right on the money.  I got box 18 that weighs 0.4710.  My splurge product was face cream.

with Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline perfume, fresh Sugar Rose' Lip Treatment, Kiehl's Abyssine Cream+ and Miracle Skin Transformer SPF20 in Glow.
I think I'd need a little more than that to go to a Hamptons beach party...  I'll probably be trading everything in this box.

My next box should be Box 6 (although no shipping confirmation yet) 

with Algenist eye renewal balm, Dr. Jart Water BB Cream, Color club foil polish, and Ojon Volume Shampoo
I don't know what the red/pink card means.  My splurge product was the latest makeup color.

I'm kind of bummed because the only things I was interested in trying were the Dior, Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil Shampoo, Arquiste perfume, Stila Sparkle Waterproof Eyeliner, and the Eyeko Fat Eye Stick and I didn't get ANY of them!   to the trade thread!!


----------



## JaSmine Rose (May 9, 2012)

Ok I am a bit pissed off this morning. My second box arrived less than 30 minutes ago, I received box 14, which is a cool box... 

BUT... I open my box and what do I see? Conditioner all over the damn place, Ok fine, I can wipe everything off, no biggie. I wasn't going to use the note card anyway. As I get to the bottom of the description card, I read TwistBand Hair tie.... 

I start cleaning up the box, looking under the note card, shaking tissue paper and guess what? No Twistband. 

Well at least the Stila liquid liner is not dried out. Oh Btw, I got the color Flash.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 9, 2012)

My box finally updated. Weight is .5250, won't be delivered til Monday though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jkwynn (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone know what the pencil is on box #7??
> 
> http://zadidoll.blogspot.com/2012/05/birchbox-may-gossip-girl-boxes-sneek.html


 Eyeko FAT eye stick?
  Not in the birchbox shop, though?


----------



## SandyNoemy (May 9, 2012)

i cheated




 looks like i'm getting box 7 (weight 0.4800)

i havent got a notice for my second box so i'm hoping for box 9. fingers crossed.


----------



## internetchick (May 9, 2012)

Tracking FINALLY updated, and my package weight is 0.5230.


----------



## zadidoll (May 9, 2012)

Using the "feedback" method. For those that are still wondering about it, go to Birchbox and click on the new items in the shop then start clicking on products. Any item that has the Feedback button on it will be in your box

I'm getting Box 8:


Kiehl's Abyssine Cream +
Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ Body SPF 20 (which I've used something similar via Test Tube)
BVLGARI Omnia Crystalline Eau de Toilette Spray (which I hate since I have a sample from Sephora - too strong, rather have had the Jasmine)
fresh Sugar RosÃ© Tinted Lip Treatment SPF 15 (which I already have from a Test Tube contest, my daughter also got on in her Teen Vogue box)


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (May 9, 2012)

EDIT: Using the Feedbck Method, this is what I am getting afterall  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

This actually is what was on my list and my weight was .4705 so it seems likely this is what I'd be getting too unleess there are more things that have the same weight. 



> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok so my box weights .4710
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 9, 2012)

Actually, you shouldn't be! Let them know you want a new box ASAP. You'll end up with another! (I am sure they will give you 100 points, if you'd prefer!)



> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok I am a bit pissed off this morning. My second box arrived less than 30 minutes ago, I received box 14, which is a cool box...
> 
> ...


----------



## Kyndal (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok I am a bit pissed off this morning. My second box arrived less than 30 minutes ago, I received box 14, which is a cool box...
> 
> ...


email them! two of my samples were left out last month and they sent them out right away!!


----------



## zadidoll (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok I am a bit pissed off this morning. My second box arrived less than 30 minutes ago, I received box 14, which is a cool box...
> 
> ...


 EMail them. Either contact Paulina (her name @birchbox.com) or their main contact - [email protected]


----------



## Wida (May 9, 2012)

That's my exact weight too!  According to the feedback cheat, it should be an awesome box!



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box finally updated. Weight is .5250, won't be delivered til Monday though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sayznichole (May 9, 2012)

I cheated and found that i'm getting box #3   my weight is 0.5680... So excited !!!!


----------



## onthecontrary (May 9, 2012)

Okay, I was bad and I peeked for my box 1 



 since it has tracking and a weight. I can let myself be surprised by my second box. I'm totally excited though! I never get coveted items!


I'm getting box 6 according to the feedback links!

Miracle Skin Transformer Body

Diorshow Extase

Shu Uemera Cleansing Oil Shampoo

Miss Dior Cherie
my tracking says this box is .4900


----------



## JaSmine Rose (May 9, 2012)

thank you Angie, kyndal and Zadi! Emailing them now.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 9, 2012)

i want to know what the package that looks like wipes is, on zadi's box 12 ... since according to the rest of the items that is my 2nd box.   no mascara for me ! and double liners. i hope t hey are at least different colors...

**edit: the double up of the miss dior  perfume might not be so bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I was bad and I peeked for my box 1
> 
> ...


 box twins!

my weight was .4770 though.

i think this is the first time i seriously wanted every item in my box before even getting it.


----------



## internetchick (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sayznichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cheated and found that i'm getting box #3   my weight is 0.5680... So excited !!!!


 Me too, but my weight is 0.5230??

Also, STOKED to get box #3!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TinaMarina (May 9, 2012)

Thanks for the "cheat!" According to the feedback, I THINK I'm getting box 17 according to Zadidoll's list. 

It's got the Dior mascara, Algenist firming and lifting cream, Miss Dior and Keratase (I couldn't find a review link for that one so not sure).

My box weight is .5720. It's already in CA so hope it gets here before the 14th~


----------



## nikita8501 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did the sneak-peek "Give Feedback" method as well. Looks like I'm getting Box #13 (according to the Mangoes Blog)
> 
> ...


 omg! this is an AWESOME box!! I am getting Box 12 with Fusion balm....why me BB??!!


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2012)

blah. not too happy with my box....I only got 4 items...barely.

it was .61lb i believe

perfume sample
caudalie hand and nail cream
lip fusion
olan conditioner

...notecard.


----------



## Jazbot (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok I am a bit pissed off this morning. My second box arrived less than 30 minutes ago, I received box 14, which is a cool box...
> 
> ...


 I am sorry about your box...e-mail them right away with pictures of the sloppyiness!


----------



## Scawolita (May 9, 2012)

I envy you! That was my dream box and I got none of it :/ lol



> Originally Posted by *TinaMarina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the "cheat!" According to the feedback, I THINK I'm getting box 17 according to Zadidoll's list.
> 
> ...


----------



## wagz379 (May 9, 2012)

Good idea about the secret feedback method of nosing around BB site! My box is out for delivery today but I just snooped around and it looks like I should be getting box 6! I am so excited! If it turns out to be true I couldn't be happier. I've been dying to try the Shu Uemera hair oil forever now (I see this one is the cleansing oil and not the Essence Absolue, which is still ok), and mascara is my beauty splurge item (I have hoarding tendencies when it comes to mascaras...)


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2012)

man i've gotten 3 months of BB's I don't like!! Maybe I won't be keeping it over the summer...hmmm...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 9, 2012)

Does anyone else have a box with no shipping notification? My second box has not shipped....


----------



## pinktergal (May 9, 2012)

*According to http://zadidoll.blogspot.com/2012/05/birchbox-may-gossip-girl-boxes-sneek.html#more  I got Box 14 which has the "Chic Sunday Brunch" theme.  ( Which actually fits me although the "chic" part is optional. Haha.)  *

*One of my fave things about this box is ....NO perfume sample!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## zadidoll (May 9, 2012)

Ok, so I'm getting box 8 as I mentioned above. Decided to log into my daughters' accounts to see what boxes they're gettings.

My middle and youngest are getting:

Box 6


Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow
Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil Shampoo
Dior Diorshow Extase
Dior Miss Dior Eau de Parfum

My eldest might be getting Box 9:

Box 9


BVLGARI Omnia Crystalline Eau de Toilette Spray
Kiehl's Abyssine Cream +
Ojon damage reverseâ„¢ Restorative Conditioner
Color ClubÂ® Summer Pastels Collection


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 9, 2012)

Apparently in my 2nd box, I'm getting:

Miracle Skin Transformer (BLAH)

Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil Shampoo Diorshow Exstase (YAY!) Dior Miss Dior Perfume   Which appears to be box 6   
And my first box:

Dr. Jart Beauty Balm (YAY!)

stila sparkle liner (YAY!) Color Club  foil polish (eh) Kerastase Bain Cristalline shampoo and conditioner (I'm guessing that's the little card looking things, maybe foil packets?)   Which is box 3.   SO, while I do wish I had gotten the Kiehls and the headband, I got the big three things I wanted - the liner, the mascara, and the Dr. Jart. YAY!!!  And I'll only be trying to trade one thing, the Miracle Skin Transformer, so this is probably my best Birchbox month yet!


----------



## CourtneyB (May 9, 2012)

Wowza. My box weighs 0.8931. Seems heavy! O_O

Still no shipping on my second box though. Hm.


----------



## Scawolita (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Apparently in my 2nd box, I'm getting:
> 
> ...


----------



## nikita8501 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> man i've gotten 3 months of BB's I don't like!! Maybe I won't be keeping it over the summer...hmmm...


 I feel ya! Same here...I joined in Feb and I am yet to receive a box I like....


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My tracking info finally updated! My box weighs .4740. Does anyone have this weight?


 I have 0.4790 which is super close to yours


----------



## dryadsbubble (May 9, 2012)

Has anyone received Box # 3 - Zadidoll's Number (#13 on Mangos' Blog) yet?

I haven't received a shipping notice and Birchbox site just says "Your first box is shipping soon!"


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone else have a box with no shipping notification? My second box has not shipped....


 I haven't gotten a shipping notification for either of my two boxes! I am hoping that BirchBox shipped my boxes and never sent me an email -- but that doesn't seem likely with BOTH of my boxes.. I am seriously concerned...


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My tracking info finally updated! My box weighs .4740. Does anyone have this weight?


 Mine weights .4770 do you think they are the same?


----------



## Kyndal (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel ya! Same here...I joined in Feb and I am yet to receive a box I like....
> 
> ...


----------



## onthecontrary (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> box twins!
> 
> ...


 I just went and got the mail and it was here! yayyy! I want to use the mascara but I just opened a new tube a week ago.


----------



## Kyndal (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just went and got the mail and it was here! yayyy! I want to use the mascara but I just opened a new tube a week ago.


 what was your 'expected delivery date'?

so jelly.


----------



## dryadsbubble (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received Box # 3 - Zadidoll's Number (#13 on Mangos' Blog) yet?
> 
> I haven't received a shipping notice and Birchbox site just says "Your first box is shipping soon!"


 Gahhh!!! Nevermind, the email literally JUST arrived!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have a tracking number but no location info.


----------



## ladygrey (May 9, 2012)

I didn't mean to cheat, I honestly didn't! I've heard awesome stuff about the Dior mascara, so I wanted to look at the price, since I figured I could just use my points on it in the future. Welp, there was a little 'give feedback' button next to it, so we'll see if I actually get it! I'm so excited I could just throw up.


----------



## CourtneyB (May 9, 2012)

This is weird....

Using the feedback method, it looks like I'm getting

Box six, as I have the first two items - the All over body thingy and the shampoo. But I don't have a feedback button for the mascara, and it doesn't seem like any other box has those two items together!


----------



## JessicaMarie (May 9, 2012)

Well I peaked and I kind of wish I hadn't. I guess I was so set on that sparkly blue liner.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If the feedback method is correct, it looks like I'm getting box 9. Does the Kiehl's Abyssine Cream + have any benefits besides minimizing wrinkles? I'm 19 and wrinkle free. I decided to go onto my mom's account to see what she was getting and I'm sooo jealous. She's getting the Dior mascara and perfume sample along with some other amazing things.


----------



## onthecontrary (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Apparently in my 2nd box, I'm getting:
> 
> ...


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 9, 2012)

Using the cheat method it looks like I'll be getting box 3 (From Zadidoll's list) my shipping info says my box weighs 0.5210

I'm in San Francisco and it just left NJ today, I received my shipping email on Sunday
 

Dr. Jart Water Fuse BB Cream
Stila Liquid Eyeliner
Color Club Polish
Kerastaste shampoo packet for fine hair


----------



## CaliMel (May 9, 2012)

My secondary account is getting box 9, and then my main is getting the Dr. Brandt BB cream sample, a foil nail polish, but beyond that I can't find anything else that has a feedback thing on it, so I have no idea. But I'm really happy with both of those products, so that's okay!


----------



## onthecontrary (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyndal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what was your 'expected delivery date'?
> 
> so jelly.


 My expected date was for Friday, but ever since they switched to MI my tracking info has always been wrong (in my favor though!)


----------



## CourtneyB (May 9, 2012)

Oh never mind, I am getting Box 15 on one account with a Stila! I don't really wear eyeliner, so I'm definitely up for trading that. =)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 9, 2012)

Does anyone NOT want their Stila liner?  I would love to trade for it in any color.  That's one of the very few items I wanted and out of two boxes didn't get.  Rarrr.  Have a look here and let me know https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125293/birchbox-misc-trade-list-vogliadivintage


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Using the cheat method it looks like I'll be getting box 3 (From Zadidoll's list) my shipping info says my box weighs 0.5210
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 9, 2012)

I finally got my 2nd shipping notification, so maybe I'll get them both on Monday.


----------



## iugirl13 (May 9, 2012)

According to the cheats my first box is


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Miracle Skin Transformer Arquiste L'Etrog Stila eyeliner Ojon volume advance shampoo

Box 2:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Kerastase Cristalliste Bain Cristal-Fine Dr.Jart + water fuse beauty balm SPF 25+ Color Club foil collection Stila eyeliner


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 9, 2012)

I second the trading for a stila liner. I will be getting the dr jart, skin transformer and color club polishes (already have all 3) so I am willing to trade all 3 of those items if anyone wants to give up a stila liner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 9, 2012)

omg this forum is moving so fast! 

Do you guys know which dr. jart bb cream it is? I have one, and it's silver label? Haha idk if its the same one, but I really like it.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is weird....
> 
> ...


----------



## pinktergal (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyndal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> this is my 3rd box too!  I'm hoping the cheat/feedback method is true because this is the box to make me decide if I'm sticking around or subscribing to Glossybox!  I haven't gotten anything 'full-size' yet, last month I had to email because 2 of my samples were left out.  Not to mention one was LAUNDRY DETERGENT. (And the 1st Glossybox I won was FAB so we shall see!)


 *Mine was true according to the "cheat method".  Just got my box (#14) a few minutes ago.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## CourtneyB (May 9, 2012)

Not to spam, but now that I've finished sneak peeking (bad Wendy!), I have to admit I'm quite pleased!

On my main account, I'm getting Box 15. I'm okay with this one - don't love it and don't hate it. I do know that a lot of people would be jealous that I'm getting the stilla eyeliner, but I'm going to trade it!

It contains:
Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow
Miss Dior Eau de Parfum
Stila
Shu Uemura Shampoo
Purple Notecard
On my second account I'm getting Box 11, and I am SO HAPPY. The only weird thing is that it has the beautyblender cleanser, which I got on my main account in Feb...but my second account is new! Haha! It works out for me, but I'm sure some Box 11ers will be displeased.

It contains
beautyblenderÂ® beauty cleanser
Dr. Jart+ beauty balm cream
Arquiste perfume
Color Club
Twistband Headband
I don't love the nailpolish color, but I'll survive. No shipping notice on the second box, though. =(


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 9, 2012)

Okay. Number 2 just shipped!

And it's box 17 on Zadi's list. I got every single thing I really wanted except the BB cream. I don't care about the perfumes and consider them a wash anyway!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg this forum is moving so fast!
> 
> Do you guys know which dr. jart bb cream it is? I have one, and it's silver label? Haha idk if its the same one, but I really like it.


 I think ti's the water fusion one or whatever it's called.  Water Fuse I think. Green tube.


----------



## MKCurio (May 9, 2012)

Just got my 2nd shipping notice...no updates on both.  According to the feedback cheat I'm getting two of the same box but they are mailed out on different days.  hmmmm


----------



## KyleeLane (May 9, 2012)

I am getting box seven! Woo! I really wanted the beauty blender cleanser for travel! 

Does anyone know what the fat pencil is??


----------



## amberlamps (May 9, 2012)

Mine will be 0.4840. Which means I won't be getting one of the boxes I really wanted (4 or 9 on the mango site). I'll probably get one of the ones with the fresh sugar rose and dr. jart since I already have both of those things. Oh well, my SIL's birthday is soon.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think ti's the water fusion one or whatever it's called.  Water Fuse I think. Green tube.


 Ahhh gotcha, there is a silver tube on the bb website but its not the same as the one I have, because someone posted a swatch and said it was kind of dark but the one I have is very light and I think even has whitening stuff in it...I'll have to check the bottle.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 9, 2012)

i will probably trade one of the stila liners, depending which colors i get. also probably the skin transformer since i have no use for it.


**edit  -- box # 2 just gave me a shipping notice but no weight yet so i can't tell y'all what #12 weighs juuust yet


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 9, 2012)

OMG I am so happy! According to the cheat, I am getting two boxes that I LOVE. I am getting repeats of samples, but they are items that I absolutely want to have more of, so that is a total win!

My first box is:

Miracle Skin Transformer

Shu Uemura cleansing oil shampoo

Dior Diorshow Extase

Dior Miss Dior

I never thought in a million years I would be lucky enough to get the Dior, as I usually get crap boxes, but this just goes to show that even if you seem to be getting boxes that aren't that great, you should stick it out.




And for my second box:

Box 15!

Miracle Skin Transformer

Shu Uemera Cleansing Oil Shampoo

Stila (WOO HOO!)

Dior Miss Dior




I think this might be the best month ever (besides the TV box)! I am getting mulitples of things that I already know I love, and two big ticket items.




Good job BB!


----------



## pinktergal (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok I am a bit pissed off this morning. My second box arrived less than 30 minutes ago, I received box 14, which is a cool box...
> 
> ...


 *Did you get your box # from Zadi or the Juicy Mango blog? According to Zadi http://zadidoll.blogspot.com/2012/05/birchbox-may-gossip-girl-boxes-sneek.html#more, that's not #14. Just wondering.*


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have 0.4790 which is super close to yours


 I have .4770, do you know which box this might be?


----------



## zadidoll (May 9, 2012)

Oh you lucky devil! LOL

BTW - those who got box #1, what Arquiste perfume was it?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have .4770, do you know which box this might be?


 Box 15 on Zadidolls list!


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 9, 2012)

Finally! Both of my boxes just shipped! I really hope that they have already shipped and will be here by Monday and they just haven't updated yet...

Anyways figured out I am getting box # 4 and #6! Actually happy with both, I wish I had gotten the Dior Show Mascara but we all did!  I actually like the box coming from my second account more than my first  -- and I don't think I can keep both so now I am trying to figure out if I should keep my second account and transfer the points over or keep my first and adjust my survey to what my second one is.


----------



## onthecontrary (May 9, 2012)

Okay, I'm officially TERRIBLE. I peeked at my second account too. First I said "oh I just want to see if I got a duplicate box" but then when I didn't I said "oh well let me just check if I got the Stila" and when I didn't have_ that_ I started checking the other "big ticket" items and it all went to hell. 

I'm getting box 18

  Fresh Sugar Rose Color Club foil Dr. Jart (yay!) twist band some perfume, can't tell what it is- this is based on the box picture and not the feedback method
 
I'm pretty happy this month. This box wouldn't be my top pick but it does have something I really wanted to try + a full sized item. I got the Dior in my other box, so not getting the Stila is fair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinktergal (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay. Number 2 just shipped!
> 
> And it's box 17 on Zadi's list. I got every single thing I really wanted except the BB cream. I don't care about the perfumes and consider them a wash anyway!


 *Yay, Angie!  I would have liked the mascara or eye pencil myself, but since everything I did get is usable (for a change!), I'm happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   *


----------



## amberlamps (May 9, 2012)

According to the feedback + mango site, I'll be getting:

Box 7


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have .4770, do you know which box this might be?


 i have .4770 and it is box 6 on zadi's list.


----------



## page5 (May 9, 2012)

According to the feedback thing, I am getting the beautyblender cleaner.

So . . . you can receive the cleaner if you did not receive the beautyblender when they were in select boxes previously.


----------



## KyleeLane (May 9, 2012)

Eyeko Fat Eye Stick &lt;--That is the fat pencil in box#7 ...Not on the BB website yet.


----------



## Scawolita (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh never mind, I am getting Box 15 on one account with a Stila! I don't really wear eyeliner, so I'm definitely up for trading that. =)


 What are you looking for?? Depending on color I'd be willing to trade you just about anything in my box! (#7 on Zadi's)


----------



## pinktergal (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, I'm officially TERRIBLE. I peeked at my second account too. First I said "oh I just want to see if I got a duplicate box" but then when I didn't I said "oh well let me just check if I got the Stila" and when I didn't have_ that_ I started checking the other "big ticket" items and it all went to hell.
> 
> ...


 
*Haha! It's a slippery slope...*


----------



## MKCurio (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh you lucky devil! LOL
> 
> BTW - those who got box #1, what Arquiste perfume was it?


 Flor y Canto http://www.birchbox.com/shop/new/arquiste-flor-y-canto


----------



## Scawolita (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KyleeLane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Eyeko Fat Eye Stick &lt;--That is the fat pencil in box#7 ...Not on the BB website yet.


 THANK YOU!!!!



> Originally Posted by *KyleeLane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting box seven! Woo! I really wanted the beauty blender cleanser for travel!
> 
> Does anyone know what the fat pencil is??


----------



## Lychae (May 9, 2012)

I will be getting birchbox #11

my weight is .5000

I am kinda stoked about the dr.jart everyone is talking about

but, slightly disappointed due to the fact I really wanted some kind of make up this month like the stila liner.

and more damn perfume..I am so so so so so so so so so so so so sick of perfume. Since I signed up in September every single box I have got has had a perfume sample in it. And yes, I switched my profile multiple times to get something different.


----------



## StillPooh (May 9, 2012)

For anybody who wanted but didn't get the mascara, I just got the following in my email-

Sephora.com- Free Diorshow Mascara deluxe sample with any purchase over $25: use code* DIORLASH*

There's a double Ebate (8%) going right now, too.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 9, 2012)

If the products are new this month and have been in other boxes, you might find them in the regular shopping page.



> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My secondary account is getting box 9, and then my main is getting the Dr. Brandt BB cream sample, a foil nail polish, but beyond that I can't find anything else that has a feedback thing on it, so I have no idea. But I'm really happy with both of those products, so that's okay!


----------



## makeupexplorer (May 9, 2012)

> This is weird.... Using the feedback method, it looks like I'm getting
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Box 15 according to zadi has those items.


----------



## karenX (May 9, 2012)

just got my shipping notice. I know I'm getting box #15 (at mang0's site) because of the feedback cheat, but have no ship weight yet. Will update if I get the weight.


----------



## Marshmelly (May 9, 2012)

Looks like based on feedback I'll be getting Box #3 (from Zadidoll's site)...

has a weight of .519 according to the shipping.

Products:

Dr. Jart Beauty Balm

Kerastase foil packets

Stila eyeliner

Color Club polish
I was really hoping for the Sugar Rose balm or the Lip Fusion balm...if anyone got either of those that they're not super happy about, I'd be up to trade the Stila eyeliner for it =)


----------



## zadidoll (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh you lucky devil! LOL
> ...


----------



## JaSmine Rose (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Did you get your box # from Zadi or the Juicy Mango blog? According to Zadi http://zadidoll.blogspot.com/2012/05/birchbox-may-gossip-girl-boxes-sneek.html#more, that's not #14. Just wondering.*


Mango's blog. Looking at the photo it has the same contents. minus the twist tie. I only realized the tie b/c the bottom on the card included in my box


----------



## jesssch86 (May 9, 2012)

Just so I don't have to go through all the pages of this looonngg thread, can someone explain this whole "weight" thing, with Birchbox? Is it a way to figure out which box you'll end up getting or something? Sorry, I'm totally clueless about this!


----------



## zadidoll (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## onthecontrary (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CaliMel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My secondary account is getting box 9, and then my main is getting the Dr. Brandt BB cream sample, a foil nail polish, but beyond that I can't find anything else that has a feedback thing on it, so I have no idea. But I'm really happy with both of those products, so that's okay!


 You're probably getting the same box as me with a twistband and fresh sugar rose, those aren't on the new items page


----------



## quene8106 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lychae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will be getting birchbox #11
> 
> ...


same here. i changed my profile a bazillion times and without fail i get perfume too. the only perfume i actually liked was the orangey one from last month.


----------



## quene8106 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jesssch86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just so I don't have to go through all the pages of this looonngg thread, can someone explain this whole "weight" thing, with Birchbox? Is it a way to figure out which box you'll end up getting or something? Sorry, I'm totally clueless about this!


Yup. you answered your own question  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## productjunkie14 (May 9, 2012)

HI another one getting box 15.  I dont wear eyeliner so I would be willing to trade for the Dr. Jart or maybe even the  fresh lip sugar.  I am not sure what color but will post when I recevie my box.. pm if interested


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 9, 2012)

> > I think ti's the water fusion one or whatever it's called. Â Water Fuse I think. Green tube.
> 
> 
> Ahhh gotcha, there is a silver tube on the bb website but its not the same as the one I have, because someone posted a swatch and said it was kind of dark but the one I have is very light and I think even has whitening stuff in it...I'll have to check the bottle.Â


 Ahh, that's good to know! Let me know what it's called, please, because that sounds like it'd be best for me. I'm sure the one I am getting will be a bit too dark but if I like the feel/formula, I may buy your version.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jesssch86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just so I don't have to go through all the pages of this looonngg thread, can someone explain this whole "weight" thing, with Birchbox? Is it a way to figure out which box you'll end up getting or something? Sorry, I'm totally clueless about this!


 It helps to try and figure out which box you might be getting before the pages are up. If you have a weight that is super close to someone else's and they have already gotten their box, then there is a chance that you may get that same box. It isn't always accurate, but it is kinda helpful and fun for people who like to try and figure their box out.

Hope that helps!


----------



## zadidoll (May 9, 2012)

I'll contact Mango about her blog so she can correct it ASAP.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No offense to JuicyMangos but how did she order the boxes on the blog? I did my order this month to the the actual image # from Birchbox -  863, 864, etc. She renamed her boxes GG1, GG2, etc. I did notice on her blog she has as box #2 the image gg10.jpg which is what I have as 872 or Box #10. My guess is when she used Blogspot that she uploaded in order which means 10 will follow 1 instead of 2 unless she had named the images as GG01, GG02, etc. Her blog entry is unreliable because it's out of order (right click to view the image #).
> 
> ...


----------



## blondie415 (May 9, 2012)

yay! mine is out for delivery 2 days before expected date goin to try and not sneak a peak before i do my youtube video but i have an idea what it is so might open it first LOL!


----------



## Kyndal (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're probably getting the same box as me with a twistband and fresh sugar rose, those aren't on the new items page


 this is the link to check for twistbands: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/twistband-12-pack mine gives me the option to leave feedback on that one when logged in!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scawolita (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyndal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this is the link to check for twistbands: http://www.birchbox.com/shop/twistband-12-pack mine gives me the option to leave feedback on that one when logged in!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Worked for me, thanks! I would have OK w/headband but not the reg twist band :/ Sorry lol I'm full of complaints because I didn't get a single thing I was excited about:

Stila eyeliner

Hand Cream

Sugar Plum

Ojan styling spray

Lip Fusion and mascara

*in that order*


----------



## nikita8501 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my 2nd shipping notice...no updates on both.  According to the feedback cheat I'm getting two of the same box but they are mailed out on different days.  hmmmm


 Same thing happened to me too...I JUST got my 2nd shipping notice. Maybe that's because the information is not updated yet or something? I am gonna be soo mad if i get the same box as the first...i hope BB doesn't let me down the second time too...


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is your projected delivery date?
> 
> I live in SF too and I am hoping mine shipped out at least by today!


It says the 14th is the projected delivery date usually when I get things thru MI I get them by the date as long as everything goes smoothly, I've only had one package get lost since I moved here.


----------



## Janamaste (May 9, 2012)

You can still see the May Shop if you click here.


----------



## pinktergal (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mango's blog. Looking at the photo it has the same contents. minus the twist tie. I only realized the tie b/c the bottom on the card included in my box


 *Okay, because I got #14 according to Zadi, and they're different boxes.  That's why I was wondering.*


----------



## LotteDa81 (May 9, 2012)

Hello, week long lurker and first time poster here 



According to zazidolls blog post and using the feedback cheat method I believe that my first box is #3 and has a ship weight of .5110

Dr. Jart+ beauty balm cream
Stila sparkle waterproof liquid eye liner
Color ClubÂ® Foil Collection
Kerastase Cristalliste Bain Cristal shampoo conditioner and serum packets
 Although I have not received a shipping notice for my second bb subscription I was able to use the feedback method and I seem to be getting  box #3 for second subscription as well...


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2012)

WARNING! To anyone getting the Lipfusion - it is AWFUL. I've had it on for 20 min and it's made my lips so completely chapped that they hurt. Which sucks because I left my real chapstick at home thinking I would just wear this for the day...and now i'm in pain!


----------



## nikita8501 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my 2nd shipping notice...no updates on both.  According to the feedback cheat I'm getting two of the same box but they are mailed out on different days.  hmmmm


 Same thing happened to me! I JUST received shipping notice on my second box and when I logged into my account, I see the same products that I received in my first box...I am thinking that it is might be because our accounts haven't been updated yet or something. I am gonna be soo mad if I get the same products that I received in my first box...don't let me down the second time too BB!!!


----------



## Jazbot (May 9, 2012)

*  I received the Black Tie Ball.*

I love this Box! I feel like Birchbox did a great job matching my beauty profile with my taste. FYI I have mine set to "Trendy" if that helps anyone.


----------



## nikita8501 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LotteDa81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello, week long lurker and first time poster here
> 
> ...


 That happens to me too, I see the same products on all the three accounts. Out of which, the first one is already here, I just got the shipping notice for the second box and the third box hasn't shipped out yet. So, I am just thinking that they haven't updated the accounts or something. Lucky you though! If I got 3 boxes of the #3 I would gladly accept them all!


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i have .4770 and it is box 6 on zadi's list.


 Yup, looks like that is correct.  I tried the "feedback method" and i was able to leave feedback for the perfume and the mascara! Im semi-excited since i just ran out of mascara! lol


----------



## pinktergal (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WARNING! To anyone getting the Lipfusion - it is AWFUL. I've had it on for 20 min and it's made my lips so completely chapped that they hurt. Which sucks because I left my real chapstick at home thinking I would just wear this for the day...and now i'm in pain!


 * You might be allergic to something in it. My guess would be the plumping ingredient. *


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> * You might be allergic to something in it. My guess would be the plumping ingredient. *


 yeah, that's so strange, the one review i saw of it on tumblr the person couldn't put it down they loved it so much. it must be an ingredient that your lips can't tolerate.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> * You might be allergic to something in it. My guess would be the plumping ingredient. *


 Hmm maybe!! I didn't think of that. I've used tons of plumpers though and never had a problem. This one feels like all the other SPF chapsticks I have - basically slimy and meant only for coating, not hydration


----------



## StillPooh (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I got #14 according to Zadi*


 We're box twins!


----------



## astokes (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazbot (May 9, 2012)

TECHNICAL DIFFICULTY


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Hi and welcome out of lurkdom!  My info also had the 14th as my projected delivery date. But if you copy the DC # and open up www.USPS.com and paste that number into the track box, it might show your box is much closer. I did that this morning and found that my box is in my city and probably will be delivered today!  *


I accidentally did this today!!! I had copied the UPS tracking #, but accidentally closed out of the website. I typed in USPS.com thinking that's what i was using, and pasted my UPS number. It showed me that my package arrived at the post office up the street this morning, sorted a half hour later, then Out for delivery an hour later whereas UPS was still telling me it was in Philadelphia as of yesterday!  So this is a good "trick" to see if maybe your package has been handed off to USPS already if your UPS shipping hasn't updated. I'm stuck at work until 5 Eastern time, so i will have to wait, but what an uplift to my melancholy day!

Also, as i typed this, i got my second shipping notice!! 4 days apart so they must be two different boxes! i am really hoping for Stila, Diorshow, and Dr Jart. hopefully i'll get one or more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />! if i get another full size lip balm i will be buried in them.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2012)

another note regarding the lip fusion:

mine says it expires 7/12

....


----------



## redfox (May 9, 2012)

So according to Juicymango's blog I believe I'll be receiving box 19.

Ojon, Khiel's and Bvlgari (as these are the 3 items I can leave feedback for and 19 is the only box with these 3 items).  However, it won't let me "leave feedback" for Color Club.
  Anyone else have the same issue? (See spoiler) Sorry if this has already been answered; there are A LOT of post to go through here.  Also, my box weighs 0.5750.


----------



## AmberStarr (May 9, 2012)

Okay I got my box a day early and I am no feeling it at all. I got the arquiste perfume sample, the caudalie hand and nail cream, lipfusion balm and the ojon conditioner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And inside my card said something totally different. It said I was supposed to have these:

Dr. Jart+ beauty balm cream
Stila sparkle waterproof liquid eye liner
Color ClubÂ® Foil Collection
Kerastase Cristalliste Bain Cristal shampoo conditioner and serum packets

I called birchbox to find out if I got the wrong items in my box or if the card was wrong or what happened. They said that a few people got the wrong cards in their boxes and it was a packing error. They said the products in my box, are the ones I should have gotten  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was hoping for the beauty blender cleanser and the stila liner. If anyone wants to trade I am up for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mega789 (May 9, 2012)

> I don't think the feedback is true? I can leave feedback on KÃ©rastase and the Skin Transformer and there isn't a box with both of those items in it.


 Box 5 had both which looks like what I'll be getting on my 2nd account.


----------



## arendish (May 9, 2012)

I keep seeing that people are finding out which box they're getting via the "feedback method". What does that mean? I would go back and search but... 64 pages haha. I'm only getting one box and it hasn't shipped yet and it's driving me insane.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ahh, that's good to know! Let me know what it's called, please, because that sounds like it'd be best for me. I'm sure the one I am getting will be a bit too dark but if I like the feel/formula, I may buy your version.


 It's the silver label rejuvenating! I was poking around the dr. jart store and it shows the colors of all of them. The silver label is lighest. The ones in bb are the water one and gold label.


----------



## JadedBeauty (May 9, 2012)

If anyone has the Kerastase items and wants to trade it, let me know I have the Skin Transformer, Lip Rose treatment, Dr. Jart BB, and the Kiehl's.


----------



## Kyndal (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I keep seeing that people are finding out which box they're getting via the "feedback method". What does that mean? I would go back and search but... 64 pages haha. I'm only getting one box and it hasn't shipped yet and it's driving me insane.


If you go to Zadi's blog you can see a list of the boxes, you have to just randomly search, go to the products shown and process of elimination figure out which ones have feedback buttons! grueling but we're obsessed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinktergal (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I accidentally did this today!!! I had copied the UPS tracking #, but accidentally closed out of the website. I typed in USPS.com thinking that's what i was using, and pasted my UPS number. It showed me that my package arrived at the post office up the street this morning, sorted a half hour later, then Out for delivery an hour later whereas UPS was still telling me it was in Philadelphia as of yesterday!  So this is a good "trick" to see if maybe your package has been handed off to USPS already if your UPS shipping hasn't updated. I'm stuck at work until 5 Eastern time, so i will have to wait, but what an uplift to my melancholy day!
> ...


 *Yes, if your tracking # isn't updating on the UPS site, then definitely plug that # into USPS and 10 to 1 it will show movement. Mine was 5 days ahead of what the UPS projected delivery was. I got it today, instead of Monday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## Meghan Leigh (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I keep seeing that people are finding out which box they're getting via the "feedback method". What does that mean? I would go back and search but... 64 pages haha. I'm only getting one box and it hasn't shipped yet and it's driving me insane.


 It means they are signing into birchbox and clicking on their "box" tab.  Some people's update before they receive their box.  Mine never updates until a few days after I receive my boxes.


----------



## zadidoll (May 9, 2012)

The Feedback method is where you log into your Birchbox account then go into "What's New" part of the Shop. Start clicking on products until you see a "Give Feedback" button.





If you do not see the "Give Feedback" on ANY items it means your account hasn't been updated yet OR you're not getting that item.


----------



## astokes (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## luckylilme (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *redfox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So according to Juicymango's blog I believe I'll be receiving box 19.
> 
> ...


----------



## mega789 (May 9, 2012)

> Hello, week long lurker and first time poster hereÂ :wavey: According to zazidolls blog post and using the feedback cheat method I believe that my first box is #3 and has a ship weight of .5110
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Â Although I have not received a shipping notice for my second bb subscription I was able to use the feedback method and I seem to be gettingÂ  box #3 for second subscription as well... That is my favorite box. Maybe we can trade


----------



## Playedinloops (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh! I'm tempted to buy the silver label now. How much does it cost? The gold label that i use is $39. &gt;_&lt;


 $42 haha. They are all around the same price.


----------



## iPretty949 (May 9, 2012)

Anybody else has box weight of 0.5835?

*edit* Thanks Zadi for the Feedback method! I spent my breakfast figuring out what is in my box and NO MAKE UP PRODUCT?!!! I AMMMMM SOOOO SAAAAD!!!


----------



## arendish (May 9, 2012)

Thank you! I'm super hoping for Box 18! That's what it looks like I'm getting, and if it is I'm happy. I really want to try the Fresh lip balm.


----------



## pinktergal (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyndal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you go to Zadi's blog you can see a list of the boxes, you have to just randomly search, go to the products shown and process of elimination figure out which ones have feedback buttons! grueling but we're obsessed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 *Actually I think what most of us are doing is going to the "new products" in the "shop" section of Birchbox, and clicking on all the "free ship" ones to see if you have a "leave feedback" link. If you do, that's a product you're getting.*

*After you've found all your items (sort of like an Easter egg hunt!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ), THEN go to http://zadidoll.blogspot.com/2012/05/birchbox-may-gossip-girl-boxes-sneek.html and find your box #. *

*Fun to do if you can't wait to see what's in your BB!*


----------



## redfox (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *luckylilme* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You and I have the same box. Same weight and feedback options try going here  and there should be an option to review the Color Club it's because we were trying to look at the foil one and we have the pastels in our box instead. It's not a bad box not the one I wanted of coarse but overall not that bad of a box.


You're right. That worked.  Thanks.  Like you, it's not the box I was hoping for but it could definitely be worse.


----------



## StillPooh (May 9, 2012)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I keep seeing that people are finding out which box they're getting via the "feedback method". What does that mean? I would go back and search but... 64 pages haha. I'm only getting one box and it hasn't shipped yet and it's driving me insane.
Go to birchbox.com and log into your account. Then under the 'shop' tab, click on New Products. If you go through them, you will find some that have a "Give Feedback" button on them. Those *should* be the items that will be in your box.


----------



## dryadsbubble (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *javagirl87* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> another note regarding the lip fusion:
> 
> ...


 Huh. That's not a lot of time to try it out and use it up. I have chapsticks and things for months (some years) without coming close to running out. Then again, I have others I use multiple times/day and are used up much quicker.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meghan Leigh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It means they are signing into birchbox and clicking on their "box" tab.  Some people's update before they receive their box.  Mine never updates until a few days after I receive my boxes.


 No, the box tabs aren't updated for anyone yet. You have to go to the BB store page and click on each item in the new category to see if you can leave feedback for that item, if you can then it is most likely going to be in your box.


----------



## javagirl87 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Huh. That's not a lot of time to try it out and use it up. I have chapsticks and things for months (some years) without coming close to running out. Then again, I have others I use multiple times/day and are used up much quicker.


agreed. i wear my burts bees alllll the time and even that takes me about 6 months to use up!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 9, 2012)

I am getting box 13 on my main account (my first one) I already know the following will be up for trade:

Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow
Ojon Volume Advance Volumizing Shampoo

Not a win for me all I like in this one is the stila eyeliner


----------



## dance78 (May 9, 2012)

Hi there everyone! This is my first post on MUT and I just joined today. I have been following this website for quite some time now and I finally just got done with my junior year of college and have more free time. I received my birchbox today. The weight was 0.4920. I received the following: (Highlight due to possible spoiler): Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline Eau de Toilette Spray, fresh Sugar RosÃ© Tinted Lip Treatment SPF 15, Kiehl's Abyssine Cream +, Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in the color Glow plus the "Birchbox Extra" Notecard. My theme was Hampton's Beach Party.

Overall I am fairly happy with this box. Although, I was hoping for the Stila item.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (May 9, 2012)

Yeah I am actually not too sure about the "feedback method" now since ​ I was able to give feedback for the Dior mascara *and* the Stila eyeliner....​ I dont see a box with both in it... if so, that would be pretty sweet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ​  I was also able to give feedback for the Miss Dior perfume, the Cleansing Oil and the Body Transformer Spf stuff....​ My box weighs .4770 and im thinking it is box #6​


----------



## Playedinloops (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I am actually not too sure about the "feedback method" now since ​ I was able to give feedback for the Dior mascara *and* the Stila eyeliner....​ I dont see a box with both in it... if so, that would be pretty sweet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ​  I was also able to give feedback for the Miss Dior perfume, the Cleansing Oil and the Body Transformer Spf stuff....​ My box weighs .4770 and im thinking it is box #6​


 Are you sure you were able to leave it on the mascara AND the stila? Because 6 and 15 are identical, swapping out the liner and the mascara.


----------



## mega789 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I am actually not too sure about the "feedback method" now since ​ I was able to give feedback for the Dior mascara *and* the Stila eyeliner....​ I dont see a box with both in it... if so, that would be pretty sweet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ​  I was also able to give feedback for the Miss Dior perfume, the Cleansing Oil and the Body Transformer Spf stuff....​ My box weighs .4770 and im thinking it is box #6​


 

I sure hope this feedback way is accurate, otherwise I think lots of us may be ready for an upset when our box arrives  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> or of course the opposite could occur too.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 9, 2012)

Ooops, A bunch of people already answered that. Lol Sorry! I am slow.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 9, 2012)

I think a couple people who have already gotten their boxes have confirmed it worked for them.



> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I am actually not too sure about the "feedback method" now since ​ I was able to give feedback for the Dior mascara *and* the Stila eyeliner....​ I dont see a box with both in it... if so, that would be pretty sweet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ​  I was also able to give feedback for the Miss Dior perfume, the Cleansing Oil and the Body Transformer Spf stuff....​ My box weighs .4770 and im thinking it is box #6​


----------



## Playedinloops (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm 99.9% sure it's correct, and this is a fluke in the bb system or this person is mistaken.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 9, 2012)

It worked for me on one of my boxes.  We'll see what's in the other one...

It doesn't hurt to try!  Is there anyone out there who is getting a Dior Extase and doesn't want it?  Anyone?  Bueller?  Bueller?


----------



## xlinds15x (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mrsd1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> weight is .5678 and should be here by monday for my first box....any ideas? i can't find anyone with a weight like that anywhere!
> 
> ...


 I'm getting both of the same boxes as you!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 9, 2012)

I wonder if you guys got the same boxes last month, too.



> Originally Posted by *xlinds15x* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting both of the same boxes as you!


----------



## eluveitie (May 9, 2012)

Okay, so according to the feedback method, I'm getting boxes #3 and #11 according to Zadidoll's. I'm thrilled I'm getting a stila (I'm really hoping its the blue one) and the Dr Jarts beauty balm although I'm getting TWO of them lol. I'm not too thrilled I'm getting two of the same nail polish (I'm hoping I get one of the pink foil ones) or the beauty blender cleanser.

So..I'll probably be willing to trade the beauty blender cleanser and the nail polish if I get two of the gold ones and possibly one of the beauty balms.


----------



## StillPooh (May 9, 2012)

The feedback method proved true for me! The mail just arrived, and I got





as expected. I am pretty darn happy with this box! 





Theme is Chic Sunday Brunch.


----------



## brandarae (May 9, 2012)

Looks like I got Box 5. Weight was .6870. Theme is Hamptons Beach Party. Includes:

* Algenist

* Color Club Polish - Clambake Coral

* Kerastase - Fragrant Serum

* Miracle Skin Transformer in Glow

* Kerastase - Shampoo packet

* Kerastase - Conditioner packet

* Notecard
This was my first month and I can say I'm very pleased!


----------



## arendish (May 9, 2012)

Well, mine says I can leave feedback for the color club foil polish, dr. jart, twistbands, and beauty blender cleanser, and there isn't a box that contains all of those. Oh well. I guess I can't really tell.


----------



## astokes (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## astokes (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, mine says I can leave feedback for the color club foil polish, dr. jart, twistbands, and beauty blender cleanser, and there isn't a box that contains all of those. Oh well. I guess I can't really tell.


 That's Box #11


----------



## dryadsbubble (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I am actually not too sure about the "feedback method" now since ​ I was able to give feedback for the Dior mascara *and* the Stila eyeliner....​ I dont see a box with both in it... if so, that would be pretty sweet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ​  I was also able to give feedback for the Miss Dior perfume, the Cleansing Oil and the Body Transformer Spf stuff....​ My box weighs .4770 and im thinking it is box #6​


  Yikes. Soooo either the feedback method is wrong... or you're getting the best Birchbox ever. 

I'm hoping you're getting an awesome box, because I really like the box (#3- Zaldi)  that the feedback method told me I'm getting!


----------



## eluveitie (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, mine says I can leave feedback for the color club foil polish, dr. jart, twistbands, and beauty blender cleanser, and there isn't a box that contains all of those. Oh well. I guess I can't really tell.


Box #11 according to Zadidoll...I'm getting that box too

LOL..I was too slow


----------



## MakeupA (May 9, 2012)

I just received shipping notice on my 2nd box! I don't have a weight just yet.


----------



## Wida (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The feedback method proved true for me! The mail just arrived, and I got
> 
> ...


Yay!  I'm glad that you got a box that you like as I remember you were disappointed last month.  I'm finally getting a good box too after 2 months of disappointments.


----------



## galaxiigrl (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, going by the feedback tip, I'll be getting....
> 
> ...


I used the "give feedback" tip to figure out that I'm getting the same box as you are. I am really disappointed, though, for a few reasons:

1. There are only four items in this box.

2. One of the four items is a perfume sample, which, as has been mentioned many times on this forum, can be obtained for free at any department or cosmetics store. C'mon, Birchbox! If you're giving us a perfume sample as one of our items, at least give us FIVE items in the box. Besides, I've received perfume samples in 5 out of the 6 boxes I've gotten so far.

3. The Kiehls moisturizer contains wheat, to which I am allergic. Not Birchbox's fault, but again, if they had just thrown a twist band headband into the box, it would've helped to take the sting out of not being able to touch one of the items at all.
I do hate to give my reaction to a box that I haven't even received yet, but the problems I have with it are pretty fundamental, and not just based on how I THINK I'll like the products I'm getting. We'll see how I feel when I actually get the box!


----------



## Janamaste (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I am actually not too sure about the "feedback method" now since ​ I was able to give feedback for the Dior mascara *and* the Stila eyeliner....​ I dont see a box with both in it... if so, that would be pretty sweet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ​  I was also able to give feedback for the Miss Dior perfume, the Cleansing Oil and the Body Transformer Spf stuff....​ My box weighs .4770 and im thinking it is box #6​


 I'm in the same situation.

The list of products I'm able to give feedback for does not match with any of the boxes shown.


----------



## Ineri218 (May 9, 2012)

Yay, Got my box. It is box # 17. Really liking this one.

Algenist firming &amp; Lifting cream

Diorshow Extase

Miss Dior Parfum

Keratase shampoo

Keratase Masque packette

Notecard


----------



## yanelib27 (May 9, 2012)

So based on the feedback options I am getting boxes 13, 3 and 14 which means I will end up with 2 color club nail polishes, 2 stila eyeliners, 2 dr jart bb creams, and 2 ojon volumizing shampoos.

The following will be up for trade:

Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow

2 Ojon Volumizing Shampoos

2 color club nail polishes - foil collection

PM me if interested in this

I would like the:

Shu Umera

Dior mascara

beautyblenderÂ® beauty cleanser

FusionBeauty LipFusion Balm Lip Conditioning Stick SPF 15

Kiehl's Abyssine Cream

fresh Sugar RosÃ© Tinted Lip Treatment SPF 15

Color ClubÂ® Summer Pastels Collection

basically everything I didnt get  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## glamigirl (May 9, 2012)

i'm getting the same box...is the mascara full size? thanks


----------



## glamigirl (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay, Got my box. It is box # 17. Really liking this one.
> 
> ...


 is the mascara full size?  thanks


----------



## StillPooh (May 9, 2012)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yay!  I'm glad that you got a box that you like as I remember you were disappointed last month.  I'm finally getting a good box too after 2 months of disappointments.
Thank you! Yes, my April not-so-Welcome box nearly made me cancel immediately. I definitely feel like this box is worth the $10, and will stay awhile longer.


----------



## Ineri218 (May 9, 2012)

Not full size. 4ml-0.13FL. OZ


----------



## Ineri218 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is the mascara full size?  thanks


 Not full size. 4ml-0.13FL. OZ


----------



## aleeeshuh (May 9, 2012)

I think I have box #7. I can only leave feedback for three items, but I guess the Eyeko Fat Eye Stick isn't on there yet. Has anyone been able to leave feedback on the hairbands? I can't, but that's in box 7. ahhhh I'm probably all wrong


----------



## blondie415 (May 9, 2012)

the .483 wasnt impressed at all dont go by the spoils  notecard, skin transform spf 20, bvlgaria perfume, kiehlsantiage cream, sugar rose lip balm think i am goin to unsubscribe


----------



## randerso (May 9, 2012)

My weight is 0.6010 and according to the feedback method I am getting box #14 (Ojon, BB cream, color club, algenist). Meh. I'm stoked to try the BB cream but that is it. Eye cream, eh, I'll use it. Ojon, I guess I can use it for travel. The colors for the foil nail polish are NOT my style at ALL. Kinda skimpy that there are only four items, can we review that card?

I really really wanted the Stila sparkle liquid liner! Grr! It's stupid how much I wanted it. Ok, that's it, I'm gonna go buy wet n wild's $3 purple sparkle liquid liner to make myself feel better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SandyNoemy (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay, Got my box. It is box # 17. Really liking this one.
> 
> ...


 oh how lucky! that is the one i was hoping for. but since i just got my notice today, i don't think i got that one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blondie415 (May 9, 2012)

no ojon, no stila, no dior all tiny samples i am unsubscribe i subscribe just for this month what a waste of money


----------



## tina88 (May 9, 2012)

hello girls! im new here and with some knit picking i think im going to be getting box 1 which is great and all but that has the beauty blender cleaner in it and well i wasnt signed up for birchbox yet when they gave that out.. so if anyone wants to trade im all for it! =)


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (May 9, 2012)

If anyone gets the BB cream and wants to trade it for something, I'd be interested! I have quite a few samples at home, and I think I'm "getting rid of" the Zoya "Bevin" polish.. so if anyone's still looking for that one..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ineri218 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SandyNoemy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh how lucky! that the one i was hoping for. but since i just got my notice today, i don't think i got that one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Do you know your box weight? Mines stated 5660.


----------



## pinktergal (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The feedback method proved true for me! The mail just arrived, and I got
> 
> ...


 *Hey Twinsie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## thr33things (May 9, 2012)

I think I'm getting Box 11 except for the perfume, which I don't get feedback on. . . weird.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 9, 2012)

You can use it to clean your makeup brushes too.  



> Originally Posted by *tina88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hello girls! im new here and with some knit picking i think im going to be getting box 1 which is great and all but that has the beauty blender cleaner in it and well i wasnt signed up for birchbox yet when they gave that out.. so if anyone wants to trade im all for it! =)


----------



## nicepenguins (May 9, 2012)

I am getting box #9, which isn't super exciting, but at least I have tried the Ojon before and will use it, and I like Kiehl's and Bulgari. And nail polish is always fun. So not amazing, but definitely  a decent box.I have gotten a couple of liners lately from subs, so I'm one of the few who probably wouldn't have used the liner. (Also, it's my bday month so I'm getting a free smashbox liner from their rewards club.)


----------



## ladygrey (May 9, 2012)

I think one of my boxes will be the same as yours! Pretty stoked about it, it needs to hurry up and get here!



> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Hey Twinsie!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## hollielovespink (May 9, 2012)

Using the new peeking took I learned my last two boxes are 12 and 17, one of each of the Kerastase boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I also got the Lipfusion balm in Box 2. Would anyone like to trade it for the Fresh?


----------



## pinktergal (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think one of my boxes will be the same as yours! Pretty stoked about it, it needs to hurry up and get here!


 *It's a good box for me because everything in it is usable for me ( for a change!). I'm glad you like it, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   *


----------



## calexxia (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Yes, if your tracking # isn't updating on the UPS site, then definitely plug that # into USPS and 10 to 1 it will show movement. Mine was 5 days ahead of what the UPS projected delivery was. I got it today, instead of Monday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


 Weirdly, mine says "no tracking info available" via usps


----------



## PatriciaAO (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also,
> 
> ...


 Just used the Dr. Jart this morning when I got ready. I liked it. I have dark circles under my eyes as well I also have lots of freckles. I noticed it helped even my skin tone but didn't cover my freckles or anything, which I like, and I still used concealer for my dark circles. It didn't leave my skin sticky either which I hate, and it didn't have a smell to it either. I've tried the tinted moisturizer from Jouer and I like that a lot too (I actually might purchase the full size). I think the Dr. Jart covers a bit more though. I'll have to use it a few more times before I make a final decision, but so far I like it.


----------



## ladygrey (May 9, 2012)

My tracking doesn't work on the usps site either. I guess that just means I have to wait and be patient. 



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Weirdly, mine says "no tracking info available" via usps


----------



## iugirl13 (May 9, 2012)

I'm excited my boxes are completely different except I'm getting two Stila's, hopefully in different colors. I'm really happy with this month's haul!


----------



## blondie415 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MelissaFTW* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HelloLeilani (May 9, 2012)

According to the feedback method, I'm getting the same two boxes. AGAIN. THIRD month in a row! Two of box 1.

This thread has moved so fast I have no clue if this is known yet or not, but are there going to be more than one color of the Stila product going out? I got lucky last month and got two entirely different Revolution blush colors which was FANTASTIC! If it happens like that again with the Stila product I'll be happy too. 



 That said, I'm kind of bummed, I wanted some Dior mascara, Dior perfume (love those items sooo much already), and I wanted to try the Fresh Sugar lip stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(


----------



## pinktergal (May 9, 2012)

*Here's the pro-rated value of Box #14 (using Zadi's Box Chart):*


*$31.05  Algenist Eye Balm*

*$1.30  Dr. Jart  *

*$2.59 Ojon Volume Advance Shampoo*

*$4.00 CC Nail Polish*

*----------------------*

*$38.94*


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 9, 2012)

Weight (lbs.): 
0.4720
Projected Delivery Date:
May 14 2012

now going to use the method......    brb.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sarah Bisson (May 9, 2012)

I am happy with my box based on the cheat method i'm getting the stila eyeliner the bb cream the kerastase and the nail polish. I am super excited I can use everything in this box. I cant wait til next week when it gets here.


----------



## jksparkles (May 9, 2012)

I'm getting box #6 with the miracle skin transformer, shu uemura cleansing oil shampoo, dior diorshow extase and dior miss dior perfume. Wish I was getting a sample of the BB cream but I'm excited about the Dior samples!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is not what is in the box it is the kiehls, miracle transformer, rose balm , bevargi perfume


 Weight honestly doesn't tell as much as we all wish it would. Its happened before that the same box weighs different a mounts and different boxes weigh the same.


----------



## tulippop (May 9, 2012)

I used the feedback system and I'm getting box 4 and 3.  My mother is getting box 3 as well and I don't think she'll be too happy with that as she doesn't use eyeliner or nail polish often.

Box #4 weight .4690
dr. jart+ bb
stila liner
bvlgari omnia crystalline
ojon volum advance conditioner

hairtie

Box #3 weight .5240 and .5210
dr. jart+ bb
stila liner
color club foil nail polish
Kerastase cristalliste lumiere liquide
I really hope we don't get get the same colors for the liners or the nail polish since she won't be using those and giving them to me.  I'm super happy with my boxes but it's strange that we got the same things when we have different profiles and splurge items.


----------



## jkwynn (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AmberStarr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay I got my box a day early and I am no feeling it at all. I got the arquiste perfume sample, the caudalie hand and nail cream, lipfusion balm and the ojon conditioner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And inside my card said something totally different. It said I was supposed to have these:
> 
> ...


 I'm supposed to get the BB cleanser, even though I didn't get a BB- I'd trade the cleanser for either the lipfusion balm or the caudalie hand/nail cream.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

Mine aren't here yet, I'm just going by the 'feedback' peek.

Originally Posted by *aleeeshuh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I think I have box #7. I can only leave feedback for three items, but I guess the Eyeko Fat Eye Stick isn't on there yet. Has anyone been able to leave feedback on the hairbands? I can't, but that's in box 7. ahhhh I'm probably all wrong
I'm getting that box, too.  See if you can leave feedback for the 12-pack hair tie option - I got a tie (not a headband) and it shows up on the 12-pack, but not on the 6-pack.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is not what is in the box it is the kiehls, miracle transformer, rose balm , bevargi perfume


 what? i can review the same contents as Melissa FTW

boxes can have similar weights but different contents.


----------



## aleeeshuh (May 9, 2012)

OMG you're totally right! I'm pretty excited about this months box!!!




I want the eye pencil and the Dr. Jart stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> YAY!!!!!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm getting that box, too.  See if you can leave feedback for the 12-pack hair tie option - I got a tie (not a headband) and it shows up on the 12-pack, but not on the 6-pack.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Weight (lbs.):
> 0.4720
> ...


 Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+               

BVLGARI Omnia Crystalline Eau de Toilette Spray 1.33 oz

stila sparkle waterproof liquid eye liner               

Ojon volume advanceâ„¢ Volumizing Conditioner               

BOX 4---   i HATE liquid eyeliner with a passion..  so that will be going up for trade for sure!!!!!!


----------



## StillPooh (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Here's the pro-rated value of Box #14 (using Zadi's Box Chart):*
> 
> ...


----------



## calexxia (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the info! I'm just hoping that the eye cream doesn't stink as bad as the Shiseido sample I tried recently, which reeked like rotting roses.


 Algenist's face cream seemed not to have much fragrance, so I hope the eye balm doesn't either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DisorderlyVic (May 9, 2012)

Just got my box!

Arquiste - L'Etrog perfume sample (this stuff smells horrible, btw)
beautyblender cleanser
Color Club Nail Polish in Disco Nap (Loveeeee)
Dr Jart Waterfuse BB Cream (Gonna try this and see how I like it)
Twistband skinny headband (I love these, but I really didn't want one in my box.)
 
All in all...I give it a 50%. It could be better, but with the price of everything, I think it's a good box. Looks like I got box 11.


----------



## pinktergal (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PatriciaAO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just used the Dr. Jart this morning when I got ready. I liked it. I have dark circles under my eyes as well I also have lots of freckles. I noticed it helped even my skin tone but didn't cover my freckles or anything, which I like, and I still used concealer for my dark circles. It didn't leave my skin sticky either which I hate, and it didn't have a smell to it either. I've tried the tinted moisturizer from Jouer and I like that a lot too (I actually might purchase the full size). I think the Dr. Jart covers a bit more though. I'll have to use it a few more times before I make a final decision, but so far I like it.


 *I just tried it. It either comes in just one color, or maybe that's the only color BB carries. I couldn't find a shade name anywhere on the sample tube. Although even with glasses these labels are sometimes so hard to read!*

*I found the shade to be really weird when I put it in my hand - almost a gray beige, like putty. I have light neutral toned skin ( no ruddiness or sallowness, kind of like a bowl of oatmeal Haha!), and it actually blended in pretty well. But I would think that for many this color wouldn't work. I find it heavier than my Jouer, so if you're looking for more coverage, go with the Jart (IF the color is right). I really recommend trying it first if possible.*

*I used it over my Shea Terra Argan Oil and my new Algenist Eye Balm.*

*I don't think it's as "glowy" as Jouer, either.  But again it all depends on what you want. At 65, I need all the glow I can get. If you have your own natural glow, then the Jart might be better for you.*

*They're both very good products. The Jart is a BB cream, so it has more coverage. The Jouer is a tinted moisturizer so it's sheerer.  I'll stay with the Jouer for now because of the glow.*

*Your mileage may vary.*


----------



## Playedinloops (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I just tried it. It either comes in just one color, or maybe that's the only color BB carries. I couldn't find a shade name anywhere on the sample tube. Although even with glasses these labels are sometimes so hard to read!*


 Dr. Jart colors are dependent on formula. If you go to dr. jart's website, they have this chart...which is in korean partially but shows colors of the different bb creams:





I have the full size of the silver label rejuvenating one, and I'm about as lilly white as they come, it looks perfect on me.


----------



## pinktergal (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the info! I'm just hoping that the eye cream doesn't stink as bad as the Shiseido sample I tried recently, which reeked like rotting roses.


 *I'm not scent sensitive (good thing because I make perfumes for a living!), but I couldn't detect ANY scent in it.  Most smells don't bother me unless they're REALLY rank, and some products others have complained about because of the smell didn't faze me at all. But I put my nose right in the jar and I also used it, and nothing. So I don't see how it could offend.  I used it over my argan oil which I applied under my eyes, and between that and the Algenist my undereye area is very smooth. At 65 that's no small thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ( I also used the Jart BB cream under my eyes, too, which also probably helped.)*


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I peaked and I kind of wish I hadn't. I guess I was so set on that sparkly blue liner.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If the feedback method is correct, it looks like I'm getting box 9. Does the Kiehl's Abyssine Cream + have any benefits besides minimizing wrinkles? I'm 19 and wrinkle free. I decided to go onto my mom's account to see what she was getting and I'm sooo jealous. She's getting the Dior mascara and perfume sample along with some other amazing things.


 Do you have any under eye wrinkles? Like I am 19 too and I don't get a lot of sleep so I have bags under my eyes.. I actually found that these kind of things do help with tightening the skin there too.


----------



## mega789 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I just tried it. It either comes in just one color, or maybe that's the only color BB carries. I couldn't find a shade name anywhere on the sample tube. Although even with glasses these labels are sometimes so hard to read!*
> 
> ...


 
I know very often BB creams have a grayish tint out of the tube, but when you blend it, it usually conforms to the skin nicely. Is it not the case with the Dr.Jart BB?


----------



## Linabunnie (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so J! But you deserve it after getting that damn stilla card last month!


 Yaaay! Cant wit, im soooo excited!!!


----------



## MelissaFTW (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *HelloLeilani* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> According to the feedback method, I'm getting the same two boxes. AGAIN. THIRD month in a row! Two of box 1.
> 
> ...


This thread is crazy to keep up with. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

There are different Stila eye liner colors being sent out. I received Starry in one of my boxes, and I'm fairly certain I've seen someone post that they received Rock Candy and another saying they received Flash. Beyond those colors, I'm not sure.


----------



## Antidentite (May 9, 2012)

Off topic but did anyone see the new Sephora 500 point perk?  Its basically the Ole Henriksen 3 little wonders mini set that sells for $35 dollars but you also get the truth to go wipes!


----------



## BeautyPhoenix (May 9, 2012)

Yeah I decided i am somewhat excited for my box after-all, the Dr Jart Water-base balm sounds nice and I usually don't wear liquid liner but I am more than willing to try it cause I might actually like it, and I usually enjoy getting perfumes so it isn't bag and as far as the conditioner goes.. it looks like a nice size to get a few uses out of.


----------



## DisorderlyVic (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyPhoenix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I decided i am somewhat excited for my box after-all, the Dr Jart Water-base balm sounds nice and I usually don't wear liquid liner but I am more than willing to try it cause I might actually like it, and I usually enjoy getting perfumes so it isn't bag and as far as the conditioner goes.. it looks like a nice size to get a few uses out of.


I just tried mine out (I have pretty clear skin with very little to no breakouts THIS MONTH ANYWAY) and I actually REALLY love it. So much that I might use my points to splurge on it. It looks like a LIGHT layer of makeup so it looks as if youre wearing foundation but not at the same time if that makes any sense, and to ME it makes my skin feel so light (weight wise) and soft.


----------



## Lindzluv (May 9, 2012)

If the "feedback trick" is right, i'm getting Box 6 and i'm excited!!


----------



## beautyandbrains (May 9, 2012)

Hi Everyone

First time poster, but this is my third Birchbox and so far so good. This is the first box where I haven't gotten a full size product so I really can't complain. 

I wish I had found this forum before I gave away my Essie Nail Polish and Tarte Lipsurgence from the Teen Vogue box so that I could swap them for something I'd actually use.

On the swap front, I'm wondering if anyone who got the Ojon volumizing conditioner would be interested in swapping for the Dr. Jart BB. I got the Ojon shampoo in my Birchbox this month and I really like to try shampoo and conditioner together. 

PM if interested, I also just posted a bunch of other swap items in the swap forum

Thanks!


----------



## pinktergal (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I know very often BB creams have a grayish tint out of the tube, but when you blend it, it usually conforms to the skin nicely. Is it not the case with the Dr.Jart BB?


 
*Yes, it blended into my light skin pretty well. I just mentioned that I don't know how it would look on other skins. I have a few BB creams I've tried, and all had shade choices. I never saw a one-size-fits-all foundation color before.*


----------



## LotteDa81 (May 9, 2012)

If I get a duplicate box of #3 I might be interested in a trade.


----------



## jbro2006 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *azurekitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also have this weight. Received my shipping notice yesterday and box is due to arrive on Friday. No idea what it could be. I am trying to guess which items look heavier....


 Me too - just trying not to cheat and look.............ahhhhh....who am I kidding?  I 'm gonna look!!


----------



## serioussparkles (May 9, 2012)

Grrr... I want to peek SO BAD! But the only items that have "give feedback" by them are the Color ClubÂ® Foil Collection and the Dr. Jart+ beauty balm cream, which means it could be a variety of boxes. Shipping weight was .4780


----------



## atomic (May 9, 2012)

I got Box #8, which weighed .48. I'm not thrilled.


- Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow
- Kiehl's Abyssine Anti-Wrinkle Defense Cream (...I'm 23)
- fresh Sugar RosÃ© Tinted Lip Treatment SPF 15
- BVLGARI Omnia Crystalline Eau de Toilette Spray (way too strong)

The only thing I'm happy about is the Sugar Rose lip treatment. :/


----------



## StillPooh (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I'm not scent sensitive (good thing because I make perfumes for a living!), but I couldn't detect ANY scent in it.  Most smells don't bother me unless they're REALLY rank, and some products others have complained about because of the smell didn't faze me at all. But I put my nose right in the jar and I also used it, and nothing. So I don't see how it could offend.  I used it over my argan oil which I applied under my eyes, and between that and the Algenist my undereye area is very smooth. At 65 that's no small thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ( I also used the Jart BB cream under my eyes, too, which also probably helped.)*


 You are 65?! 






I will use whatever product you endorse, anytime, anywhere. 





I am actually allergic to most flowers. I carried a fake bouquet at my wedding! The florist though it was because I was cheap, and thoughtfully hosed my flowers down with fragrance.


----------



## jkwynn (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are 65?!
> 
> ...


 SERIOUSLY!

I hope to look that young when I hit 40 in a couple years, lol.


----------



## smariej21 (May 9, 2012)

I am not sure where to do trades, but I will be receiving 2 Stila Eye Liner's and I was wondering if anyone wanted to trade a eye liner for a LipFusion balm. Let me know if you are intereste. Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VickiCarol (May 9, 2012)

hey everyone. I'm new. I tried the feedback method looks like i got box 11. anyone wanna trade? lol I've dieing for anything Dior!!


----------



## galaxiigrl (May 9, 2012)

This is slightly OT, but I just noticed that Birchbox isn't posting the list of ingredients on the product pages anymore. I'm disappointed by this, since I'm allergic to wheat and would like to easily be able to see if a product contains it.


----------



## MelissaFTW (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> what? i can review the same contents as Melissa FTW
> 
> boxes can have similar weights but different contents.


Very true. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for the Diorshow Extase. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Especially since I have already received the box for my second account and the new items in the Birchbox shop that allow me to "Give Feedback" match the contents of the box I received.


----------



## jbro2006 (May 9, 2012)

I am SO confused and frustrated - according to the cheat method I'm getting stuff that isn't in any of the 19 boxes.  And NO eyeliner or mascara!  I wanted a zoya nailpolish so bad a few monthes ago -but no.....then I wasn't even offered the teen vogue box that had the tarte lipstick in it - and now no Stila eyeliner!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    I've been lusting after the stila eyeliner at Sephora forever now - don't even care what color!!  All I've gotten as far as make-up is the stupid eye rock eyeliners (which I will NEVER use) and an ugly color box (or whatever) nailpolish.  I'm SERIOUSLY considering dumping birchbox for Glossybox.  IF THEY EVER OPEN THIER SUBSCRIPTION!


----------



## jkwynn (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbro2006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am SO confused and frustrated - according to the cheat method I'm getting stuff that isn't in any of the 19 boxes.  And NO eyeliner or mascara!  I wanted a zoya nailpolish so bad a few monthes ago -but no.....then I wasn't even offered the teen vogue box that had the tarte lipstick in it - and now no Stila eyeliner!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    I've been lusting after the stila eyeliner at Sephora forever now - don't even care what color!!  All I've gotten as far as make-up is the stupid eye rock eyeliners (which I will NEVER use) and an ugly color box (or whatever) nailpolish.  I'm SERIOUSLY considering dumping birchbox for Glossybox.  IF THEY EVER OPEN THIER SUBSCRIPTION!


 What does your say you are getting? Completely different stuff ? Like what?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbro2006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am SO confused and frustrated - according to the cheat method I'm getting stuff that isn't in any of the 19 boxes.  And NO eyeliner or mascara!  I wanted a zoya nailpolish so bad a few monthes ago -but no.....then I wasn't even offered the teen vogue box that had the tarte lipstick in it - and now no Stila eyeliner!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />    I've been lusting after the stila eyeliner at Sephora forever now - don't even care what color!!  All I've gotten as far as make-up is the stupid eye rock eyeliners (which I will NEVER use) and an ugly color box (or whatever) nailpolish.  I'm SERIOUSLY considering dumping birchbox for Glossybox.  IF THEY EVER OPEN THIER SUBSCRIPTION!


 What stuff is it letting you review???


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> ---   i HATE liquid eyeliner with a passion..  so that will be going up for trade for sure!!!!!!
> the eyeliner has already been swapped..  thanks!


----------



## VickiCarol (May 9, 2012)

> I am SO confused and frustrated - according to the cheat method I'm getting stuff that isn't in any of the 19 boxes.Â  And NO eyeliner or mascara!Â  I wanted a zoya nailpolish so bad a few monthes ago -but no.....then I wasn't even offered the teen vogue box that had the tarte lipstick in it - and now no Stila eyeliner!Â Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â Â Â  I've been lusting after the stila eyeliner at Sephora forever now - don't even care what color!!Â  All I've gotten as far as make-up is the stupid eye rock eyeliners (which I will NEVER use) and an ugly color box (or whatever) nailpolish.Â  I'm SERIOUSLY considering dumping birchbox for Glossybox.Â  IF THEY EVER OPEN THIER SUBSCRIPTION! :wtf:


 Ditto! i didn't get a single make-up product according to the method. Nada. I got the beauty blender cleanser and color club nail polish, the twistband, the dr.jart bb and the Arquiste L'Etrog perfume sample. The only thing I'll probably use is the bb and and maybe MAYBE the twistband. I've been dieing for something Dior. Anything. I'd even be happy with the perfume sample but nope and i tried to make it clear i wanted make-up products. i'm not a huge nail polish fan and I don't even have a beauty blender. cannot wait for glossybox to open.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 9, 2012)

That means I'm getting box 16/gg6 and box 18/gg8....still happy! Oops...I got 14 and 16 on Zadidoll's post..



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No offense to JuicyMangos but how did she order the boxes on the blog? I did my order this month to the the actual image # from Birchbox -  863, 864, etc. She renamed her boxes GG1, GG2, etc. I did notice on her blog she has as box #2 the image gg10.jpg which is what I have as 872 or Box #10. My guess is when she used Blogspot that she uploaded in order which means 10 will follow 1 instead of 2 unless she had named the images as GG01, GG02, etc. Her blog entry is unreliable because it's out of order (right click to view the image #).
> 
> ...


----------



## Lithiumx3 (May 9, 2012)

According to the method I'm getting box 11. Meh. Rather get makeup then the twistband headband. But the rest I'm okay with I guess. Can't wait to try the BB cream though!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 9, 2012)

Swap ladies...check the thread and post what you don't want! Although, it does seem to be pretty hit or miss for some.. I'm happy I signed up for the 2nd acct so I could have more stuff to play with.


----------



## TXSlainte (May 9, 2012)

According to the feedback check I'm getting the Dior perfume and mascara...and nothing else.


----------



## Meggpi (May 9, 2012)

For anyone who cares, using that method my .5570 was Zadidoll's box 1.

Algenist Regenerative Cream

Beauty Blender Cleanser --Eh, I guess I don't wash my brushes as much as I should anyway.

Stila Eyeliner

Flor y Canto
Overall, I'm ok with it.  Everything will get used.  I know a lot of people hate getting perfume, but I love it.  I can't wear perfume at work (hospital, people do but it drives me nuts, I wanna smack them, it's rude to patients) and I have a habit of letting perfume go bad because I like having perfume for every mood and weather and can't use them all up.  I'm always afraid I'm going to fall in love with a scent for real real and it's going to be a boutique scent that I can't justify the cost of.  I'm better off with lots of tiny vials  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## astokes (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> According to the feedback check I'm getting the Dior perfume and mascara...and nothing else.


 That's either Box # 6 or 17 (The only two that include both the Dior mascara and perfume)


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> According to the feedback check I'm getting the Dior perfume and mascara...and nothing else.


 That's odd, must be other stuff in there..keep checking or try to match with the cheat sheet posted earlier in the thread!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> According to the feedback check I'm getting the Dior perfume and mascara...and nothing else.


 Well, there are only two boxes that contain the mascara, so you know it's going to be one of those!


----------



## skylola123 (May 9, 2012)

Does anyone know if you are not satisfied with your box preview on your Birchbox account if you can return the box if it is not open to Birchbox?


----------



## Jwls750 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyndal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> okay, so according to the feedback cheat i should be getting box 4. my box weighs .4740
> 
> ...


 so weird! mine has the same weight, but my feedbacks are a little different, maybe the exact weight are just ironic? idk!!! either box that I get I'm fine with the(the only major difference is that in my feedbacks it shows instead of stila, I'd get the beautyblender cleanser(I have a BB so that would maybe make sense, plus I can clean my brushes with it)


----------



## TXSlainte (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's either Box # 6 or 17 (The only two that include both the Dior mascara and perfume)





> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's odd, must be other stuff in there..keep checking or try to match with the cheat sheet posted earlier in the thread!





> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well, there are only two boxes that contain the mascara, so you know it's going to be one of those!


 I checked all the stuff in boxes 6 and 17, because they are the only 2 with the products I can leave feedback for. I'm wondering if there is another box we don't know about? Eh. Either way, it's cool.


----------



## page5 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lithiumx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> According to the method I'm getting box 11. Meh. Rather get makeup then the twistband headband. But the rest I'm okay with I guess. Can't wait to try the BB cream though!


 Yeah, I'm getting box 11 also.






Wish I knew what I selected in my profile that greenlighted me for brush cleaner, a headband, and more perfume. The overall value of this box seems low, not a single full size item.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if you are not satisfied with your box preview on your Birchbox account if you can return the box if it is not open to Birchbox?


 I've heard if you don't open it and write return to sender you can, but I am not positive on this and have never done it myself.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (May 9, 2012)

I just received my Birchbox 1 of 2 and i'm so thrilled! I got Box 6 and my weight was .4800. I am SO HAPPY.


Spoiler: Warning! Spoiler!



The main thing i wanted this month was the Dior Mascara as i am a Mascara addict, and my current mascara is almost dead. I'm excited to use the Body transformer on my ghosty legs as well as the cleansing hair oil shampoo as i have a new found love for oils thanks to birchbox. My boyfriend hit the nail on the head with the perfume- "it smells like ladies at church" and i had to wash it off after 3 minutes of having it on my wrist as i felt nauseous!! it will be going to my sister who somehow loves these perfumes (especially the Juicy Coutures (GAG!!!!), i don't hate getting perfume samples only because Birchbox lead me to smell the most amaing scent of all, Harvey Prince Ageless, which i now own full size. As for the note card, i see where they were going with it what with it being Gossip Girl AND the boxes are event themed, but honestly i could have MADE the same thing if i wanted, so this was pointless and cheap. Overall i love this box for the mascara alone and

can't WAIT for my second box which shipped today and should get here Saturday. there is a GREAT chance it will include the Stila or the Dr. Jarts, which are the next to lust items on my list. i am so happy i opted for a second box last minute. this is turning out to be a GREAT BB month!!! Picture of my box:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler Picture!



:





*edited for mistakes


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know if you are not satisfied with your box preview on your Birchbox account if you can return the box if it is not open to Birchbox?


 Yep, there's some info on the BB site about returning your box. Which one did you get?


----------



## Baberanza (May 9, 2012)

Hate my box. Anyone want to trade? I have the BB cream, the blender cleanser, etc. Going to update my trade list in that forum now!


----------



## Jwls750 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+
> ...


----------



## Marshie (May 9, 2012)

So I peeked &amp; I am getting Box 15 on my main account! I am still waiting for my second account to be updated.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I checked all the stuff in boxes 6 and 17, because they are the only 2 with the products I can leave feedback for. I'm wondering if there is another box we don't know about? Eh. Either way, it's cool.


 Even though there's a cheat sheet, I just went through and randomly clicked on stuff to eliminate or figure it out lol..that' s how I first came upon my boxes. Then I found the posting about matching up your boxes.


----------



## zadidoll (May 9, 2012)

For those of you with Swaps, if you have enough posts (and you should if you're using the B/S/T forum) don't forget to add a link to your signature to make it easier to find your trade post!


----------



## Steffi (May 9, 2012)

Okay, my shipping info updated, my box weighs 0.5730.  As a reminder:

 

According to Zadi's blog I'm getting box 9.  When I said box 19 before I was looking at Juicy Mango's.  Still happy.


----------



## pinktergal (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are 65?!
> 
> ...


 *LOL!  Well Miss StillPooh, you don't look almost 50 either! I thought you were a kid until you said you were 49.  That pic of me is 2 years old now, but I don't have anything to replace it with. *

*I guess I could never hire you as my perfume making assistant.*


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you with Swaps, if you have enough posts (and you should if you're using the B/S/T forum) don't forget to add a link to your signature to make it easier to find your trade post!


 How do you do that?


----------



## jumpnshout5 (May 9, 2012)

So my tracking finally updated this morning, after having been sent the notification on Sunday. Box is still in NY, .523 lbs. Did the cheating peak. Should be getting box 3 on Zadidoll's site. If so, I am pretty darn excited. I know everyone likes different things and I think this one would be a good fit for me and my profile (splurge=makeup color, hair=dry &amp; fine, skin=acne &amp; hyperpigmentation). Set to be delivered on the 14th. Can't wait to see if the cheat holds true  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## KristantheGreat (May 9, 2012)

This is ridiculous. I have two subscriptions and I'm getting the same boxes ! Out of 19 ! What luck -___- (Box 12) I really really really wanted an eyeliner !!


----------



## Jwls750 (May 9, 2012)

I think I'm getting box 7 according to Zadi's post/link. I think I want the cleanser/BB cream, BUT I really want the stila liner, so if anyone wants anything from that box(maybe even the cleanser/BB cream I have to think about those) then please let me know!!!


----------



## zadidoll (May 9, 2012)

My box arrived today - I just got notice on Sunday that it had been shipped - according to the card in the box I did get box 8.


----------



## Lithiumx3 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm getting box 11 also.
> ...


 
 
Same heree. Oh well, one of these months I'll get a box I absolutely love. I hope lol.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> At the very top right hand side look for your forum name then click on it. Scroll down towards the bottom of that page until you see "Your Forum Signature" then click on Edit. Fill in what you want (make sure to follow the rules on the Terms of Service as there are some things we do not allow) then click ok. After that your signature should appear at the bottom of all your posts (even older posts).


 Lol... I just saw it...thanks, I feel like a dummy for not scrolling all the way down!


----------



## emielli (May 9, 2012)

I just got my box today and honestly? It's my least favorite BB to date and I've been subscribed since September...

I got:

BVLGari Perfume

fresh Lip Treatment (which I do enjoy their products...)

Kiehls' Abyssine Cream (I'm not really interested in a wrinkle cream yet, and my mom look uninterested when I said she could have it)

Miracle Skin Transformer (this might end up being something I really like, I do have bad cat scars on my arms and this is supposed to help)

Extra: Notecard

It just didn't seem very... Gossip Girl to me. Especially compared to what a lot of others got. The only saving grace was I received my Butter by Nadia wrap dress today...

I'll have a full post on my blog later tonight.


----------



## TXSlainte (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Even though there's a cheat sheet, I just went through and randomly clicked on stuff to eliminate or figure it out lol..that' s how I first came upon my boxes. Then I found the posting about matching up your boxes.


 Yeah, I did that as well. I clicked on everything...EVERYTHING...that is listed as new in the shop. Still only came up with the 2 items. So I guess this month's box will remain a mystery!


----------



## AWWREEAWNUH (May 9, 2012)

Just "peeked" using the feedback method:

.4740

Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25

Stila Sparkle Liner

Ojon Volumizing Conditioner

BVLGARI Omnia Crystalline Eau de Toilette

Twistband

Unknown

Stila Sparkle Liner

Dr Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm 25+

Color Club Foil Collection

Kerastase Cristalliste Lumier Liquide

.5790

Stila Liner

Arquiste Flor y Canto

beauty blender cleanser

Algenist Regenerative Anti-Aging Moisturizer

Only things i disliked were the Beauty Blender Cleanser (i dont use makeup brushes and never got a BB from Birchbox) and the BVLGARI perfume, yuck.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I did that as well. I clicked on everything...EVERYTHING...that is listed as new in the shop. Still only came up with the 2 items. So I guess this month's box will remain a mystery!


 Weird...but lots of people are salivating over the Diorshow, so if you don't want it lol..someone will be happy. Good luck with your box!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 9, 2012)

Has anyone got the Eyeko Fat Stick yet? I've not seen anyone posting about that one yet..


----------



## beautyandbrains (May 9, 2012)

Just tried the eye cream this afternoon, I didn't notice a scent and it leaves a nice silky finish


----------



## JessicaMarie (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BeautyPhoenix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you have any under eye wrinkles? Like I am 19 too and I don't get a lot of sleep so I have bags under my eyes.. I actually found that these kind of things do help with tightening the skin there too.


 Hmm I guess I could give it a go. I have actually been really fortunate with my skin all throughout my teens. I have the occasional breakout about once or twice a year and I hardly ever need concealer for under my eye. I will definitely try it out though. That's the thrill of Birchbox, sometimes you could be completely put off by something initially and then it becomes a staple product in your collection. Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessicaMarie (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *emielli* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my box today and honestly? It's my least favorite BB to date and I've been subscribed since September...
> 
> ...


 I got the fresh Lip Treatment two boxes ago and it is amazing! You will absolutely love it. I have worn it practically every day since I received it. 

Let me know how the Miracle Skin Transformer works on your scars. I have a really young kitten and she has done a number on my arms and I need a way to get rid of the damage, lol. Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KristantheGreat (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AWWREEAWNUH* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just "peeked" using the feedback method:
> 
> ...


----------



## genevaneva (May 9, 2012)

I've been lurking in this thread for a few days, and thanks to you lovely folks' insight and the feedback method, I believe I discovered I'm getting Box 8...

And the weight is .495 for any curious parties.






And I think sometimes UPS likes to torture us, because my BB has been sitting in the city nearest me for 2 days and is projected to get to me by Friday. And I live in New York state...why did it have to go to OHIO first??!  haha


----------



## princess2010 (May 9, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* 



Yeah, I did that as well. I clicked on everything...EVERYTHING...that is listed as new in the shop. Still only came up with the 2 items. So I guess this month's box will remain a mystery! 
I noticed one of the boxes has the purple Kerastase and the Dior mascara and perfume. The purple Kerastase is not in the May shop yet. I bet that's why you aren't seeing but two products. I think I got that box too. That's box 17 on Zadi's blog. I'm able to see the feedback button on the mascara, perfume, and Algenist firming and lifting cream.


----------



## princess2010 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed one of the boxes has the purple Kerastase and the Dior mascara and perfume. The purple Kerastase is not in the May shop yet. I bet that's why you aren't seeing but two products. I think I got that box too. That's box 17 on Zadi's blog. I'm able to see the feedback button on the mascara, perfume, and Algenist firming and lifting cream.


Okay the purple Kerastase Premium Bain Substanaif is now in the shop and I have the give feedback option for me so I'm pretty sure we are getting box 17.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 9, 2012)

My boxes were waiting for me when I got home.  I took pix but can't figure out how to put them in the spoiler boxes.  Don't want to ruin it for anyone who wants to be surprised.  Help, please!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My boxes were waiting for me when I got home.  I took pix but can't figure out how to put them in the spoiler boxes.  Don't want to ruin it for anyone who wants to be surprised.  Help, please!


 Copy and paste them in! That's what I always do!


----------



## mega789 (May 9, 2012)

Anyone see the Coral colored color club polish on the BB website?

It looks like one of my boxes is box 1 except that I don't see that polish in the store, but I hope that is the color I get.


----------



## winkiepup (May 9, 2012)

Miracle Skin Transformer Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil Shampoo Stila Liquid Eyeliner
I think my first box is box #15 (according to Zadidoll's site). Using the feedback method, I can only figure out three of the items, marked above. Weighs 0.484, has anyone gotten this box yet?

And the second box looks like box 3, but I STILL haven't received a shipping notice for it...

KÃ©rastase Cristalliste Bain Cristal (fine hair)

KÃ©rastase Lait Cristal Conditioner Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm Stila Liquid Eyeliner Color Club Foil Nail Polish
Really was hoping for some mascara, but it looks like I'll be getting two eyeliners instead. Not complaining too much; at least I'm not getting perfume in box #2 and the values are good. I feel like I got two of the better boxes but I agree that the GG box was over-hyped and not as stellar as I'd expected it to be.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (May 9, 2012)

I got the box with the Dior mascara and perfume, Shu Uemura shampoo and the skin transformer. That, according to juicy mango was box 16 but really is box 6, i believe... I'm curious about the mascara and I actually like Miss Dior Cherie (Miss Dior will - to me - forever be the original fragrance 




 lol) but once again, the sample is tinnyyy... I recently got one of those at Sephora for free. Oh well! The Miracle Transformer actually looks really nice and I can see myself using it on a night out or something, I got it in "Glow" and it's not too dark IMO - I'm about a MAC NW15 (I think).

Overall... this box was SO hyped up that I expected a bit more, but other than that - not bad at all!


----------



## TXSlainte (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed one of the boxes has the purple Kerastase and the Dior mascara and perfume. The purple Kerastase is not in the May shop yet. I bet that's why you aren't seeing but two products. I think I got that box too. That's box 17 on Zadi's blog. I'm able to see the feedback button on the mascara, perfume, and Algenist firming and lifting cream.


 I think you might be right. And I really hope so, because box 17 is the one I really wanted. My fingers are going to get so cramped keeping them crossed until I actually get my box!


----------



## JessicaMarie (May 9, 2012)

The notecards are officially in the new section of the shop. It looks like we will be able to give feedback for them. It definitely is a cute idea. Not sure if I would actually buy them though.


----------



## StillPooh (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *LOL!  Well Miss StillPooh, you don't look almost 50 either! I thought you were a kid until you said you were 49.  That pic of me is 2 years old now, but I don't have anything to replace it with. *
> 
> *I guess I could never hire you as my perfume making assistant.*


 Nope! Besides the allergies, decades of antihistamines and cigarettes (which I quit 6 years ago) have left me with almost no sense of smell.


----------



## CRB882 (May 9, 2012)

I finally got a shipping notification e-mail this morning, although there's still no tracking info. Oddly enough, nothing shows up as feedback in the Birchbox store, and I've tried almost every item.


----------



## princess2010 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CRB882* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got a shipping notification e-mail this morning, although there's still no tracking info. Oddly enough, nothing shows up as feedback in the Birchbox store, and I've tried almost every item.


Even the notecards? Everyone should have that one.


----------



## Linabunnie (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I did that as well. I clicked on everything...EVERYTHING...that is listed as new in the shop. Still only came up with the 2 items. So I guess this month's box will remain a mystery!


 I found 1 of my items in the regular bb shop. The twistband wasnt a "new item"... might want to try it.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got the box with the Dior mascara and perfume, Shu Uemura shampoo and the skin transformer. That, according to juicy mango was box 16 but really is box 6, i believe... I'm curious about the mascara and I actually like Miss Dior Cherie (Miss Dior will - to me - forever be the original fragrance
> 
> ...


 Sorry for quoting myself on this one but I know there are many ladies out there who are sensitive to certain scents... the Miracle Transformer smells .... weird. The scent reminds me of a chlorine-filled pool... but also a bit of a salty ocean.. kind of a mix I guess. Weird!


----------



## Jenna1006 (May 9, 2012)

Yippee I'm so excited .. According to the feedback trip (awesome work ladies) I'm getting box 3 which includes the Stila liquid eyeliner, bb cream, nail polish n the mystery item. Did anyone figure this out yet? I really want to know. I'm leaving box 2 alone and not peeking so I can be surprised on one of them..


----------



## amandah (May 9, 2012)

I did zadi's feedback method, and i think i'm getting box 3. I saw the feedback button on the dr jart, color club polish and the stila eyeliner. My shipping notice weight is .525


----------



## princess2010 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jenna1006* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yippee I'm so excited .. According to the feedback trip (awesome work ladies) I'm getting box 3 which includes the Stila liquid eyeliner, bb cream, nail polish n the mystery item. Did anyone figure this out yet? I really want to know.
> 
> I'm leaving box 2 alone and not peeking so I can be surprised on one of them..


The mystery item is packets of the Kerastase bain Cristalliste line. Probably spelled that wrong.


----------



## Ineri218 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I checked all the stuff in boxes 6 and 17, because they are the only 2 with the products I can leave feedback for. I'm wondering if there is another box we don't know about? Eh. Either way, it's cool.


Mines were the same, i could only leave feedback on those two and I got my box today and it was 16.


----------



## SugarBunnie (May 9, 2012)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> In case anyone is curious, my bos is number 15, and weighed . 6820


----------



## TXSlainte (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found 1 of my items in the regular bb shop. The twistband wasnt a "new item"... might want to try it.





> Originally Posted by *Ineri218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mines were the same, i could only leave feedback on those two and I got my box today and it was 16.


 They just added a new Kerastase to the shop...and I can leave feedback on it, so it's looking like box 17.


----------



## Sarah Bisson (May 9, 2012)

I believe its the foil packets of Kerastase shampoo conditioner. I am getting the same box I believe


----------



## skylola123 (May 9, 2012)

Yes this is the box I am getting

beautyblenderÂ® beauty cleanser
Dr. Jart+ beauty balm cream
Arquiste Flor y Canto
Color ClubÂ® Foil Collection
Twistband Skinny Headband



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yep, there's some info on the BB site about returning your box. Which one did you get?


----------



## Angelaelle (May 9, 2012)

I tried the feedback method and the feedback button showed up for 2 Karastase products, but nothing else. I didnt see any boxes that matched that. So I received my shipping notice and the weight is .6940. Did anyone get the same weight?


----------



## MakeupA (May 9, 2012)

I am sooooo lusting after that dior mascara right now. Mascara is the one makeup item I can not live without. I hope it's in one of my boxes or I might use some of my points to purchase the full size.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My boxes were waiting for me when I got home.  I took pix but can't figure out how to put them in the spoiler boxes.  Don't want to ruin it for anyone who wants to be surprised.  Help, please!


 if you copy and paste the pic then click on the black box up top of reply box,next to smiley face, it will make it a spoiler...  if that is what you meant...


----------



## thr33things (May 9, 2012)

I got Box #11 today, which weighs .5150.

I'm not completely disappointed, I will use most of these items.

*Box #11 total value - $14.29*





Twistband - $3.33

Dr. Jart BB Cream - $1.26

ColorClub Foil Collection - $4.00

Arquiste Flor y Canto - $3.39

beautyblender blendercleanser - $1.45

Notecard - $.83


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 9, 2012)

Ok, cannot figure out the copy and pasting of pix into the spoiler. I'll post them when I figure it out, but in the meantime, here are details on the 2 boxes I received. Ok, here it is with the pix.  Thanks to Dena for explaining the spoiler pix!!!

Zadi Box #1 0.5802

Edited: added pic






Algenist Regenerative Anti-Aging Moisturizer 0.5 fl oz/15ml $22.50 value (full size is 60ml $90)--love trying out new face creams Arquiste Flor y Canto 0.038 fl oz/1.13ml $3.39 value (full size is 55ml $165)--smells ok and will use it, perfume samples just don't do it for me BeautyBlender Cleanser no size noted on sample but it's a decent size I'd guess it's 0.5 oz $1.45 value (full size is 6oz $17.50) Stila Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in Starry Full size $22 value--pretty color, it's been a while since I've used liquid, but happy to try it! Note card $0.83 value (12 for $10)   Total : $50.17     
Zadi Box #12 0.6070

Edited: added pic





Algenist Regenerative Anti-Aging Lotion 0.5 fl oz/15ml $18.75 value (full size is 60 ml $75)--psyched that I received the lotion and cream of this product so I can try out both

Dior Miss Dior 0.03 fl oz/1 ml $1.86 value (full size is 1 oz $62)

Kerastase Bain Substantif 1 fl oz/30 ml $4.32 value (full size 250ml $36)--love the Kerastase Elixir (bought a full size of it) so am looking forward to trying this

Stila Waterproof Liquid Eyeliner in Rock Candy full size $22 value

Kerastase Masque Substantif 0.51 fl oz/15 ml $4.50 value (full size is 200ml $60)--good to be able to try shampoo and conditioner together

Note card $0.83 value (12 for $10)

Total: $52.26
These are the best boxes I've gotten since I've joined BB.  I pretty much am excited to try everything!


----------



## Sophielove83 (May 9, 2012)

My package weights .4810. I'm surprise how much lighter it is compared to all the other packages I've read about. According to the feedback option, I should be getting a Color Club Foil Collection nail polish, Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm, Sugar Rose, a fragrance sample of Benefit So Hooked and a twisted band hair tie. I can't wait! This will be my first Birch Box. I hope my package arrives earlier than the expected delivery date!


----------



## MKCurio (May 9, 2012)

shipping info the my first box updated which I think is going to be box #1 = .58lbs


----------



## Rafaela (May 9, 2012)

I am getting box 6. Excited to try the mascara


----------



## anr5065 (May 9, 2012)

I keep promising myself that I won't cheat and see what 's in my box before I get it...but another month down and I've already cheated using the feedback method. I got the Kiehl's Abyssine Cream, BVLGARI Omnia, Ojon Restorative Conditioner, and a polish from the Color Club Summer Pastels collection.

The only thing that disappoints me is the Ojon Conditioner. I have no problem getting haircare products, but I feel they are slightly useless when I don't get to try both the shampoo and the conditioner. I received the Nick Chavez Yucca shampoo a few months ago, and while it was great, I felt like I couldn't really review the product.

I don't have a lot of wrinkles but I'm interested in trying the Kiehl's anyway. And nail polish isn't exactly thrilling, but the Summer collection colors are very pretty.


----------



## pinktergal (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SERIOUSLY!
> 
> I hope to look that young when I hit 40 in a couple years, lol.


 *Thank you! That's sweet of you to say that.*


----------



## AmberStarr (May 9, 2012)

can anyone tell me how big the sample size of the beauty blender cleanser is?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AmberStarr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> can anyone tell me how big the sample size of the beauty blender cleanser is?


 The sample isn't labeled, but it looks to be about 0.5 oz.


----------



## AmberStarr (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The sample isn't labeled, but it looks to be about 0.5 oz.


 thank you so much! I didn't get it in my box and I am considering ordering the travel kit on BB. It's 23.95 for the 3oz cleanser and a beauty blender. I already have one beauty blender but I thought if I was going to buy the cleanser might as well get the value set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blondie415 (May 9, 2012)

Mine was .483 what everyone said it would be in the spoilers it wasnt no dior, no ojon, no stila i got some perfume, khiels, spf 20 moinsturizin cream, a note card, and suga rose lip balm all small samples what a dissapointment unsubscribing for sure


----------



## winkiepup (May 9, 2012)

> I did zadi's feedback method, and i think i'm getting box 3. I saw the feedback button on the dr jart, color club polish and the stila eyeliner. My shipping notice weight is .525


 I'm getting that one too! But my weight is 0.484...


----------



## Stephaniedeex33 (May 9, 2012)

Just got tracking info! I should be getting mine tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my box weighs .4980 and from the cheat, according to Zadi, i'm getting box # 11

First birchbox and it's not spectacular or anything but it did exceed my expectations  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't wait for next month already lol


----------



## Playedinloops (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine was .483 what everyone said it would be in the spoilers it wasnt no dior, no ojon, no stila i got some perfume, khiels, spf 20 moinsturizin cream, a note card, and suga rose lip balm all small samples what a dissapointment unsubscribing for sure


 I understand why you are disappointed, but that is a pretty average box, and the lip balm is full size.


----------



## goldenmeans (May 9, 2012)

I peeked and am getting (per the post on Zadidoll's blog)-

Stila Sparkle Liner
Arquiste Flor y Canto
Algenist Moisturizer
Beautyblender cleanser
 
Kerastase Crsitalliste Bain Cristal- Fine
Kerastase Lait Cristal Conditioner
Dr. Jart Beauty Balm
Kerastase Cristalliste Lumiere Liquide
Color Club Foil Nail Polish
Stila Liquid Eyeliner
I'm pleased with everything, save for the Beautyblender cleanser. I already have the Algenist moisturizer, but I can pass that along to my mom.
Shipping says they're both scheduled to get here on the 14th, even though one shipped Sunday and the other shipped yesterday. But they're both in NJ, and I usually get them the next day. I hope so since I'm having a shitty week and could use some fun stuff to play with.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine was .483 what everyone said it would be in the spoilers it wasnt no dior, no ojon, no stila i got some perfume, khiels, spf 20 moinsturizin cream, a note card, and suga rose lip balm all small samples what a dissapointment unsubscribing for sure


 The Sugar Rose is _really_ nice, you should give it a shot! I got it from Sephora and I love it.


----------



## CRB882 (May 9, 2012)

> Even the notecards? Everyone should have that one.


 I skipped that one because that doesn't really give me any clues, but I just went back to check and yes, _that_ one has Feedback. Maybe I'm just getting a Birchbox filled with notecards.


----------



## sillylilly05 (May 9, 2012)

I am getting dumb box 9  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> my last box was crap too..guess thats what i get for getting 2 great boxes before that


----------



## sillylilly05 (May 9, 2012)

oh and i love that in my profile i have that makeup is my most important thing and i didn't get one makeup item!


----------



## Meghan Leigh (May 9, 2012)

Hey y'all! I got my 2nd account's box today! I had first gotten my shipping notice over the weekend! 

The weight in my shipping notice .491!



   I was worried about the twistband because I am actually obsessed with those types of hair ties and bought about 25 off Etsy last month, but I don't have the headband and was actually wanting to buy one because all my elastic headbands leave creases in my hair!    I have actually been wanting to buy a gold metalic nail polish, so I am really happy with the nail polish! I am also excited because I've never gotten nail polish from BirchBox nor have I tried Color Club's products.   I'm indifferent about the Beauty Blender cleaner because I never received one nor would I ever use one.  However I usually wash my brushes with soap and water so I'll just use this until its gone.   I am totally use to receiving perfume samples from BirchBox so whatever, haha.
  However, the Dr. Jart foundation stuff, I am not excited about! I receive the pur foundation sample last month and still havent used it! I rarely if ever use liquid foundations.  Depending on my other box, I am open to trade it for either the sugar rose thing or a stila liner!
I received shipping for my annual account yesterday.  It says it wont get here till next week but I'm sure it will by this weekend.  I was hoping both would come on the 14th because the 15th is my birthday and it would have felt like presents! hahaha

That box's weight is .5876! As long as I receive the either the sugartint stuff or the stila liner, I'll be ecstatic.


----------



## Kittables (May 9, 2012)

Last month I had the worst time with shipping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The April box was my first, so it was extra disappointing when the damn box didn't seem to ever want to make its way down to me! It went from NY to New Jersey to Ohio and then to Pennsylvania where it sat for a week. And I live all the way down in South Florida! This time, my box went straight from NY to Orlando. It says I should be receiving the box on the 14th, but if it's only a couple hours away from me, I should hope I'll be receiving it sometime this week. Tomorrow would be ideal! &lt;3 I wouldn't put it past them to keep it till Monday, though. :-|   I'm thrilled, though, to get to try bb cream. Everyone's been raving about that. As I said before, I'm getting bb cream, the foil nail polish, a hair tie, the sugar rose lip balm and vanille perfume. I think that's some pretty good loot, actually. But according to the laws of guitar pics and hair elastics, that hair tie is going to be lost in about a week. lolol. I'll post pix when I get the box!!


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 9, 2012)

My box is supposed to arrive on the 15th... Lovely... I leave that day and hopefully my mail come before then... but its doubtful.. Very mad at BirchBox because I talked to costumer service and they said it should be here before than!

Guess who is getting a very angry email...


----------



## lorizav (May 9, 2012)

Well I just joined BB and it looks like my first boxes will be # 5 and #12

I already know I won't use the Stila eye liner so if anyone wants to swap it for the  Fresh Sugar Rose balm I would be happy to do so.  Otherwise I am somewhat happy with what I am getting except for those notecards.  Who wants notecards?  Anyway, hopefully the other stuff will be good.


----------



## goodgollymolly6 (May 9, 2012)

I am so unhappy that I opened up two accounts for this promo. For all the hype I was really expecting something spectacular. I wanted that stila eyeliner and kerastase hair serum so bad and of course I didnt get either. I got my third gold nail polish from sub services in the past two months. I hate to complain but they really amped me up for this month and I cant help but feel let down.


----------



## sillylilly05 (May 9, 2012)

i feel the same way! the stuff i'm getting doesn't seem like it's really a "promo" box...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i didn't get any of the good products..no makeup items even though my profile says that makeup is my favorite



> Originally Posted by *goodgollymolly6* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so unhappy that I opened up two accounts for this promo. For all the hype I was really expecting something spectacular. I wanted that stila eyeliner and kerastase hair serum so bad and of course I didnt get either. I got my third gold nail polish from sub services in the past two months. I hate to complain but they really amped me up for this month and I cant help but feel let down.


----------



## Jenna1006 (May 9, 2012)

> The mystery item is packets of the Kerastase bain Cristalliste line. Probably spelled that wrong.


 That's great thank you


----------



## iugirl13 (May 9, 2012)

Box 13 Worth:

Miracle Skin Transformer: $34.00 for 3.38 oz, $5.00 for .5 oz

Arquiste L'Etrog: $165 for 55 ml, 1.13 ml for $3.39

Stila in Starry: $22.00 for 1.7 ml, $22.00 for 1.7 ml (full size)

Ojon volumizing shampoo: $22.00 for 8.5 oz, $2.50 for 1 oz

Notecard: 12 for $10, $0.83 per card

TOTAL WORTH: $33.72
My calculations may be a little off because I am awful at math


----------



## MakeupA (May 9, 2012)

I received my box from my main account today but it's just okay compared to some of the other boxes offered this month. I like the hand salve, nourishing lip balm, and conditioner, but the perfume doesn't smell so great. I wish everyone received the dior or stila! I peeked on my second account and I am getting one of the stila liners so I'm happy now. I have fingers crossed for the mascara for my third account. Is anyone still waiting for a shipping confirmation?


----------



## brio444 (May 9, 2012)

Hi - several month lurker here.  Finally posting!

I totally want to vent about my BB.  The last makeup product I received was the Stila waterproof liner in January.  I have not received a single makeup product since (unless you want to count those hideous eyeliner clown stickers or barely tinted chap stick last month).  I never got anything about opting into the teen vogue box and got a REALLY crappy (for me) box that month.   

I feel like every month I get a hair serum, a perfume sample, a moisturizer and a nail polish in a color that is boring.  

Anyway, I was so pissed off last month that I emailed to ask what the heck I can do to get makeup.  ANY makeup.  They were all like "ooh, so sorry, you've been disappointed, but we offer lots of stuff, not just makeup, and next month is going to be awesome!"  

Guess what makeup I got this month.... None!  Are you &amp;*%king kidding me, BB?  My box (5) is fine, and I wouldn't be pissed off if I hadn't contacted them and hadn't been promised a better box this month.  But, do you see make up there?  Me neither.  UGH.  Overall, I'm disappointed in the GG boxes.  I feel like if they're going to hype up a box with brands like Stila and Dior - ALL of the boxes should have the super-hyped products, or at least one of them.

Out of an expectation that even if the GG boxes were awesome, I wouldn't get any of the awesome in my box, I signed up for a second box this month.  That account is getting #3.  (Feedback tip = best tip ever!)  At least that one has a liner, though I'm sure I'll get the most boring color it can come in.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fluttershy (May 9, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting a Stila eyeliner in both of my boxes, I'm probably going to want to trade it!


----------



## Amber Barrera (May 9, 2012)

Quick question....Do you have to get a tracking number BEFORE you can check out the "Leave Feedback" method?? I signed back up on my 2nd account on May 2nd but wasn't sure if I would get May's box because it was so late. Emailed BB &amp; was assured that I would be getting May's box but I can't leave feedback for anything on my second account. I was hoping that the box has to be shipped before I can try to use that method.




Maybe since I signed up so late it will be shipped out on the 15th like they do sometimes with new people? Or, BB was wrong &amp; I won't get May's box at all. I'm wearing my super sad face right now just so you guys know.

The bright side? On my first account I'm getting box 3 according to our new method!! It was my number 1 pick so I'm really happy about that!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 9, 2012)

Some of the stuff is not new. The Algenist I am getting I also got in January. It does not show up under the new items but the regular store



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's odd, must be other stuff in there..keep checking or try to match with the cheat sheet posted earlier in the thread!


----------



## lillybunny (May 9, 2012)

I have a question- I don't know what box I'm getting, but my link is:

MI12003bb2222490

Does that mean box 2? Are the links going live tonight?


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 9, 2012)

@brio444 have you tried tweaking your profile at all?


----------



## Meghan Leigh (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fluttershy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like I'm getting a Stila eyeliner in both of my boxes, I'm probably going to want to trade it!


 Well if you want the jart cream, I'll probably want to trade if my other box doesnt have the stila! I can never get lucky enough to know what I'm getting before my box gets here! I usually can't leave feedback till a week after I receive my box!


----------



## lovepink (May 9, 2012)

If the feedback sneak peek is right I am getting Box 16 per Zadi's blog post.  however there is one item on my feedback that was not in the box 16 post.

My box weight is .5060

Kiehl's

***Kerastase Cristalliste Luminere Liquide
Bvlgari Omina
Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream
Stila Eyeliner
Notecard
 
***Kerastase is in my feedback but not on the box 16 on Zadi's blog


----------



## winkiepup (May 9, 2012)

Are the Fresh and Fusion Beauty lip balms full size? I might be willing to trade a Stila liner, Miss Dior Cherie, the Kerastase, or the Miracle Skin Transformer for either of those, the Algenist Firming and Lifting Cream, or the Dior Extase. I'll decide for sure once I receive my boxes, but wanted to see if there's anyone out there who might be interested before I get my box.


----------



## astokes (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are the Fresh and Fusion Beauty lip balms full size? I might be willing to trade a Stila liner, Miss Dior Cherie, the Kerastase, or the Miracle Skin Transformer for either of those, the Algenist Firming and Lifting Cream, or the Dior Extase. I'll decide for sure once I receive my boxes, but wanted to see if there's anyone out there who might be interested before I get my box.


 I know the LipFusion balm is full-size. Not sure about the Fresh.


----------



## channelzero (May 9, 2012)

My box showed up yesterday! This is the earliest I've ever gotten it...I got the email saying it had shipped on Monday night and when I checked the tracking Tuesday it was out for delivery! ETA: delivery weight was .5097













I also got a pretty regular (but cute) looking notecard. I did longish reviews on my blog, but overall impressions: LOVE the stila liner, and I'm thrilled to get a makeup item. I'm a big Ojon fan, so that's a good one for me too, and the fragrance is really nice but unfortunately fades immediately on my skin. The Miracle Skin Transformer something or other I'm not sure what to make of, but I'll give it a shot.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (May 9, 2012)

I have barely any right to worry since I was lucky enough to receive the Diorshow, but does anyone know if any boxes weighing on or around .5970 include Stila or Dr. Jart? That is the weight of my second box and I'm worried it wont have at least one :/ gahhh I should be satisfied but im a greedy birchboxer!!


----------



## jkwynn (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If the feedback sneak peek is right I am getting Box 16 per Zadi's blog post.  however there is one item on my feedback that was not in the box 16 post.
> 
> ...


----------



## brio444 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @brio444 have you tried tweaking your profile at all?


 Yes, and they even checked that when I emailed last month.  This is from my response email (the blue comments are mine, obviously!):  

In regards to your Beauty Profile, I think that overall you've done a great job filling it out. You've told us that you're most interested in the latest makeup color, which we will try to take in consideration wherever possible. (suuuuuuuuure.)  I do have one small suggestion, though, if you're willing to play around a bit more! I see that you've selected that you're interested in all beauty styles: adventurous, classic, trendy, and low-maintenance. This means you are fair game to receive items that fall into all of these categories-- essentially, all items that don't go against the skin/hair constraints you've told us about. However, if you're finding you're not thrilled about some of the products you've been receiving in your boxes, I would say that being selective is a much more effective tactic for getting what you want. For example, we sent you the EyeRock because you had indicated that you were willing to be adventurous in your beauty choices (you know, because if you were UNadventurous, we would have sent the other option, stick on glitter clown lips!), but the April box you received was definitely box that would be suited to quite a low-maintenance kind of girl. By indicating fewer choices, we'll be able to be a bit more selective in the products we send you. Perhaps you could think of two out of the four adjectives listed that would describe the ideal samples you'd like to receive each month as a start! (and we'll still send you the SAME BOX).
 
I hope this helps, BriAnne, and again, I'm so sorry you've been disappointed!! I really hope that you'll be more excited with May's box: we've got some AMAZING brands signed on for our exciting collaboration with Gossip Girl-- AND the boxes will all be party themed, so it won't be a dull box! (just kidding!  It'll be as dull as every other both you've gotten in 2012! But in a more exciting way because you'll have higher expectations.)


----------



## brio444 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @brio444 have you tried tweaking your profile at all?


 Oops.  Apparently my original response is getting moderated?  Maybe too long.  Yes, I did tweak, and on the new one I lied and said I was 24 or something in the hopes of getting less wrinkle products.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (May 9, 2012)

> Are the Fresh and Fusion Beauty lip balms full size? I might be willing to trade a Stila liner, Miss Dior Cherie, the Kerastase, or the Miracle Skin Transformer for either of those, the Algenist Firming and Lifting Cream, or the Dior Extase. I'll decide for sure once I receive my boxes, but wanted to see if there's anyone out there who might be interested before I get my box.


 If I get either of those balms I will trade you for the Stila depending on color!!


----------



## jkwynn (May 9, 2012)

I've had two of my replies get "held for moderation" today, as well.


----------



## blondie415 (May 9, 2012)

Just letting everyone know all the spoilers are not true. I have makeup as my main thing on my profile got all skincare no makeup and tiny samples


----------



## Becca8093 (May 9, 2012)

Okay, using the feedback method (sounds like we're talking about some new form of birth control




), I'm pretty happy. It looks like I'm getting Box 4. I'm excited for the Stila liner and to try the BB cream! Will trade the Ojon as I don't really need volume.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just letting everyone know all the spoilers are not true. I have makeup as my main thing on my profile got all skincare no makeup and tiny samples


 from my understanding, this isn't uncommon....i'm sure a lot people have "makeup" as their main thing on their profile but obviously not everybody gets makeup.


----------



## mega789 (May 9, 2012)

Did anyone receive box 1 yet?

It's showing a polish but I am able to leave feedback for all items except for the Color Club nail polish.


----------



## blondie415 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi - several month lurker here.  Finally posting!
> 
> ...


 
The spoiler i got was not true. No dior, ojon, or stila for me. All small samples of mostly skin care and a small sugar rose lip balm. And i have makeup as my main profile item. This was a dissapointment


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (May 9, 2012)

How do I figure out exactly what box I'm getting?

I did the whole check feedback thing but is there a list of all the boxes and what's inside?


----------



## Amber Barrera (May 9, 2012)

I was just looking under the Box tab for my 2nd account &amp; it shows a February box, even though my first box was March. Weird!!


----------



## princess2010 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone receive box 1 yet?
> 
> It's showing a polish but I am able to leave feedback for all items except for the Color Club nail polish.


I am not seeing a polish in box 1. I'm getting that box also, allegedly.


----------



## astokes (May 9, 2012)

Looks like they are going to add a public review area for products now. So we'll get to see what everybody thinks.


----------



## princess2010 (May 9, 2012)

Looks like the Eyeko Fat stick is finally in the BB store.


----------



## winkiepup (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like they are going to add a public review area for products now. So we'll get to see what everybody thinks.


 Finally! I'd asked them about this a while ago, and they said they'd be releasing it soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Has anyone *not* received a shipping notice? I still don't have one for my second box.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (May 9, 2012)

I'm getting box 14. 

Are any items full size?


----------



## MrsStiffKill (May 9, 2012)

> Grrr... I want to peek SO BAD! But the only items that have "give feedback" by them are the Color ClubÂ® Foil Collection and the Dr. Jart+ beauty balm cream, which means it could be a variety of boxes. Shipping weight was .4780


 Box 3 11 or 18


----------



## astokes (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 14.
> 
> Are any items full size?


Not in that box. :/


----------



## SeptEllis (May 9, 2012)

I decided to get three boxes this month (anything I don't use goes to mom, sister in law, friends as they never splurge on themselves) and I'm getting box 1 and two box 3. This based upon feedback options and zadidoll's list. Pretty satisfied though that's a lot of eyeliner. Lol. I've tried to leave feedback (why not, it allowed me to  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />), and I could leave it for all items but dr. Jart and the notecards. It was also sweet that I could leave feedback for each of the Kerastase Cristalliste products (3 in all). Now, just wish they would arrive. Notices came out Sunday, tracking says they won't be here till Monday.


----------



## zadidoll (May 9, 2012)

Don't forget to give feedback on the notecards.

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/new/birchbox-notecards

Err... if you can that is. I'm getting a blank white screen.


----------



## MrsStiffKill (May 9, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting Box 6 with a weight of .4780


----------



## porcelaingirl (May 9, 2012)

I got box #3!!

SO excited  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!

Thanks for everyone help with the "sneak peak" method. 

So I'll get...

Dr. Jart

Stila Eyeliner

Kerastase Samples (I have feed back for-

KÃ©rastase Cristalliste Bain Cristal - Fine

KÃ©rastase Lait Cristal Conditioner KÃ©rastase Cristalliste Lumiere Liquide) Color Club Nail Polish and the BB Notecard   YAY!   Box weight: 0.5210


----------



## AmberStarr (May 9, 2012)

Okay so I know this is probably a shot in the dark but does anyone still have their by terry hyaluronic face glow from the December  birchbox? I am in love with this product and just thought I would see if anyone had their sample still laying around and if they would want to trade it. PM me if you have it please  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks guys!


----------



## redandwhite (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *genevaneva* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been lurking in this thread for a few days, and thanks to you lovely folks' insight and the feedback method, I believe I discovered I'm getting Box 8...
> 
> ...


 Me too!! Same box (I think), same weight, and mine has also been sitting in my city for 2 days (but I live in California). I'm just glad my box finally shipped out before the 10th of the month for once!

Box 8 wouldn't have been my first choice, but I'm looking forward to trying just about everything in it, so I can't complain (...as long as USPS delivers it soon).


----------



## jbro2006 (May 9, 2012)

Ok so I guess I'm getting box 5  - I was confused by the fact that it was showing I could review 3 Kerastise products - but I didn't see any boxes with three Kerastise products but now I know it's those little packets in box 5.  Is there anyone who wants to trade?  I really want a Stila eyeliner in any color .


----------



## porcelaingirl (May 9, 2012)

Are you sure? Because there are 3 little packets in box 3 too- which is what I'm getting!


----------



## VickiCarol (May 9, 2012)

So I decided I'm going to give my nail polish and hair twisty thing to my little sister. She's in that stage of discovering beauty and hair care so she'll like it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbro2006 (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *porcelaingirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are you sure? Because there are 3 little packets in box 3 too- which is what I'm getting!


 Yeah - because the rest of the stuff in box five is what's available to me to review.


----------



## Meghan Leigh (May 9, 2012)

Boo!!!!! I did the research in the BB store and my box weighing .5876 is:

Zadidoll's box 9! 





It allowed me to review the Ojon, the Kiehl and the nail polish! 

My other box was zadidoll's box #11




I'm super bummed to be getting 2 nail polishes! I love the gold one, but I doubt I'll like the other one. 

I HATE ojon products.  I've tried multiple products from them.  I wanted a stila liner or sugar rose lip tint SO BAD!

Oh well I guess.


----------



## sleepykat (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like they are going to add a public review area for products now. So we'll get to see what everybody thinks.


 I like that idea. I definitely check out reviews before purchasing, even if it's with points.


----------



## Kittables (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *VickiCarol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I decided I'm going to give my nail polish and hair twisty thing to my little sister. She's in that stage of discovering beauty and hair care so she'll like it.


       I can always use more hair items. I'm just wondering how much abuse that little hair tie can withstand. I've had elastics break on me. :-


----------



## sleepykat (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsStiffKill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Looks like I'm getting Box 6 with a weight of .4780


 Maybe that is what I am getting, too. The weight of my box is 0.479.


----------



## Meghan Leigh (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can always use more hair items. I'm just wondering how much abuse that little hair tie can withstand. I've had elastics break on me. :-


 I AM OBSESSED WITH THEM! I actually received a pink one from BB in March and it still works perfectly! I just wash it in the shower so it stays clean! I even bought more on Etsy! It doesn't leave dents in your hair either.


----------



## mrsd1 (May 9, 2012)

PackageID: 
MI12003bb2233399
Sequence Number: 
040970510120912853
Zip Code: 
62865
Weight (lbs.): 
0.5180
Projected Delivery Date:
May 15 2012
        Date
Description
Location
May 9 2012 Package transferred to dest MI facility Edgewood, NY May 9 2012 Package processed by Mail Innovations Edgewood, NY May 9 2012 Package received for processing Edgewood, NY 


May 15? Bummer.


----------



## astokes (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meghan Leigh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## StillPooh (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like that idea. I definitely check out reviews before purchasing, even if it's with points.


 Me too! In fact, I was just whining on another thread the other day about the lack of customer reviews on Birchbox.


----------



## pinktergal (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not in that box. :/


 *But the value of the eye cream alone is $30.  That's more than the cost of many full sized items.*


----------



## astokes (May 9, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (May 9, 2012)

I am getting that eye cream and I am definitely excited about it. That and the Kerastase 3 pack are my favorite things I got this month.


----------



## Ching Chang (May 10, 2012)

GRRRR I can't believe it...of the THREE boxes I ordered-I just checked using the feedback thing Zadi mentioned....I'm getting BOX 3 for all three boxes!....just my luck?! Each box had a completely different beauty profile. Aghhh...hopefully I can find someone to trade a whole box with or something!


----------



## Jwls750 (May 10, 2012)

If feedback method is right, I am getting box # 7(I def. like it a lot) but I kinda wanted the Stila. Oh well, I have SO many liquid eyeliners I'm in love. Mine weights .4740 incase anyone is wondering. I'm suppose to get it May 14th, but UPS always delivers(well USPS but UPS gets it to USPS sooner) sooner then my projected delivery date.


----------



## Jwls750 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ching Chang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GRRRR I can't believe it...of the THREE boxes I ordered-I just checked using the feedback thing Zadi mentioned....I'm getting BOX 3 for all three boxes!....just my luck?! Each box had a completely different beauty profile. Aghhh...hopefully I can find someone to trade a whole box with or something!
> 
> ...


----------



## benefitbabe90 (May 10, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting box 6. I'm so, so sad because the only thing from that box I even kind of wanted was the mascara, and even then, I have way too many mascaras.

Wanted a stila liner sooo bad.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 10, 2012)

Both of my boxes have very similar weights one is .6060 and the other is .6050 but when I checked the feedback trick they were different.... Very odd. Hopefully I'm not getting two of the same boxes!


----------



## ladybritt (May 10, 2012)

I got box #2 today (from Zadi's blog) and according to the feedback cheating I will be getting box 3 on my second account, I just got the shipping notification for that today. I'm really happy with the second box! The first one was eh, I will use the

Lip Balm, and the conditioner will be good for traveling. My mom liked the hand cream, so I will probably just give that to her. I didn't like the perfume, but I'm really picky about that stuff.

I'm looking forward to everything in my box 3! I don't paint my nails often, but I've only gotten nail polish from BB once, so I don't mind another. And I wanted to try the Dr. Jart's and Stila! The Kerastase stuff will be another good for travel item.
Oh and add me to the people who the feedback method worked for, I checked last night on my first account and the items that had a feedback button next to them is what I got today.


----------



## becarr50 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladybritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box #2 today (from Zadi's blog) and according to the feedback cheating I will be getting box 3 on my second account, I just got the shipping notification for that today. I'm really happy with the second box!


 Yep. I got the exact same combo. I got box 2 on my first account (the one I've had since Nov) and box 3 on my brand new account. Actually, I'm pretty pleased with both. Even if I haven't gotten either box yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I used the feedback method, and I'm so hoping it's right on...


----------



## Aria H (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lady SilverX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't know if you guys already know this... but I was going through the 'New Products' listed on the birchbox site (while logged-in on my account) and although I still see my _April box_ listed... a few of the items have the 'give feedback' option enabled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Heyy everyone! I've been a lurker for a while now and finally took the plunge and signed up for BB after the Gossip Girl collaboration was announced. 

Also, Thanks where thanks is due  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Lady Silver X - *THANK YOU* for figuring out the feedback method and sharing it with all of us!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

It was absolutely accurate for me and I'm thrilled about getting the Dior  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I wonder if this feedback glitch has been in the BB system all along....


----------



## mega789 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am not seeing a polish in box 1. I'm getting that box also, allegedly.


 
My bad, I meant box 5 on Zazidolls link...It shows that clambake coral nail polish color and I can't leave feedback on that one.


----------



## Linabunnie (May 10, 2012)

Anyone get a .6800? Im lurking for a friend lol


----------



## Kittables (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree! They're great for when you want to go to sleep with damp hair in a bun. Wavy crease less hair in the morning! Mine stretch out a little, but I have thick, long hair. They're a lot harder to lose.


      I'm so happy, then! I always put my hair in a bun at night. My hair tie will definitely be put to good use. 

      On another note, PLEASE let my birchbox come to me tomorrow!!! &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## Amber Barrera (May 10, 2012)

So anybody besides me not have any "Leave Feedback" button on any of the items???


----------



## Aria H (May 10, 2012)

It worked for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm having trouble using the 'quote' on the forum so I'm just going to go ahead and thank Lady Silver X for letting us know about the feedback method. 

I got a diorrrrr  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aria H (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lady SilverX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't know if you guys already know this... but I was going through the 'New Products' listed on the birchbox site (while logged-in on my account) and although I still see my _April box_ listed... a few of the items have the 'give feedback' option enabled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 Hey everyone!! I've been a lurker for a couple of months and finally took the plunge - subscribed to BB after the Gossip Girl collaboration was announced.

Firstly, thanks where thanks is due - Lady Silver X - *THANK YOU* for figuring out the feedback method and sharing it with all of us!!! It was absolutely accurate for me and I am thrilled about receiving the Dior  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Secondly, I wonder if this feedback glitch has been in the BB system all along........ (??)


----------



## sleepykat (May 10, 2012)

According to the items that have a "Give feedback" button next to them on Birchbox.com, I am getting Box #6. I am sooooo excited! EEEEEKKK!


----------



## Linabunnie (May 10, 2012)

> I used the feedback system and I'm getting box 4 and 3.Â  My mother is getting box 3 as well and I don't think she'll be too happy with that as she doesn't use eyeliner or nail polish often.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I really hope we don't get get the same colors for the liners or the nail polish since she won't be using those and giving them to me.Â  I'm super happy with my boxes but it's strange that we got the same things when we have different profiles and splurge items. Im supposed to be getting box #4 also. Wonder y mine weighed .4710


----------



## jkwynn (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So anybody besides me not have any "Leave Feedback" button on any of the items???


 My friend couldn't find any, but when she logged out, and then back in, on the birchbox site, she found a couple that helped her narrow down which box she was getting.


----------



## Lady SilverX (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Aria H* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It worked for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


Glad it helped!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lady SilverX (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Aria H* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It worked for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


----------



## MrsStiffKill (May 10, 2012)

I know a lot of people aren't fond of all the nail polish going on... But I'm a nail polish addict... If BB put a nail polish in every box that I Got... I'd actually be very happy. I am always down for polish.... With the exception of blue.


----------



## winkiepup (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *benefitbabe90* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like I'm getting box 6. I'm so, so sad because the only thing from that box I even kind of wanted was the mascara, and even then, I have way too many mascaras.
> 
> Wanted a stila liner sooo bad.


 Would you be interested in swapping? I'll be receiving two liners and will probably end up trading one.


----------



## Lady SilverX (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Aria H* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It worked for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


 You are welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mega789 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ching Chang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GRRRR I can't believe it...of the THREE boxes I ordered-I just checked using the feedback thing Zadi mentioned....I'm getting BOX 3 for all three boxes!....just my luck?! Each box had a completely different beauty profile. Aghhh...hopefully I can find someone to trade a whole box with or something!
> 
> ...


----------



## Kittygirl4 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box is supposed to arrive on the 15th... Lovely... I leave that day and hopefully my mail come before then... but its doubtful.. Very mad at BirchBox because I talked to costumer service and they said it should be here before than!
> 
> Guess who is getting a very angry email...


I know you've been worried about getting your box on time.  Both of mine shipped on different days and both have a projected delivery date of May 14 but it looks like I'll be getting one of them tomorrow and the other on Friday.  I hope you get yours sooner than expected!

Has anyone received the foil polish in pink?  It looks like everyone is getting gold.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Ugh.


----------



## Jessica Betts (May 10, 2012)

is the still eyeliner full size???


----------



## CRB882 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So anybody besides me not have any "Leave Feedback" button on any of the items???


 Me! The only one with the leave feedback button is the notecards. I've logged in several times throughout the day, and still no luck


----------



## winkiepup (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jessica Betts* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is the still eyeliner full size???


 I believe so!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kweenah (May 10, 2012)

Does anyone want to trade their Dr. Jart BB cream for my fresh sugar lip rose? I didn't use it yet =]


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 10, 2012)

Ugh. I got a tracking number for my second box (my new account) today, and using the feedback trick looks like I'm getting box 3. I'm kinda bummed that I signed up for a new account for that box. I got a stila liner in my first box, so unless I get a color other than starry I won't be keeping it. The other stuff I don't even know about, I'm not big on hair stuff and don't really use tinted moisturizer at all, the polish isn't something I'm really interested in either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm keepin my fingers crossed for a different color stila.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 10, 2012)

I really hope I get box 18.  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2012/may12box18

It's the only one with more than 1 product I might actually use.


----------



## murflegirl (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really hope I get box 18.  https://www.birchbox.com/shop/birchbox-1/may-2012/may12box18
> 
> It's the only one with more than 1 product I might actually use.


 Box 18 is my 2nd account's box! 

I am so very excited, since my first box didn't excite me all that much - I'll definitely be using it all!


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 10, 2012)

As of tonight, I have officially lied about my age on my Birchbox profile.  I'm 33.  I said I'm 25.  I don't think they really pay attention the Profile much when they decide what products we get.  That really bums me out.  I also switched my Splurge item from Fragrance to Nail Polish.  I got Viva La Juicy in my April Box.  Ew.  It smells like an old lady covered in baby powder.  I said that in my feedback I gave on that sample, too, and I gave it away to one of the girls at Work. 

I don't know what I'm getting in my May Box, but I hope it's interesting and I can actually use all the samples.  I am looking forward to finding my box in the mail tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Sept Mbabe (May 10, 2012)

I peeked, couldn't help myself.  I'm getting boxes 6 and 18.  Not sure how I feel about either box???  I guess once I actually get them, I'll see.  I really wanted a Stila liquid liner.  Boxes 1, 12, &amp; 16 look good.

box 6 ship weight   0.4810

box 18 ship weight   0.4670


----------



## Sept Mbabe (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *murflegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Box 18 is my 2nd account's box!


 Box 18 was on my 2nd account too!  I signed up on May 2 for it and it's suppose to be here on the 15th.


----------



## Ching Chang (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> What are you looking for? That is my dream box of the bunch!


 I didn't expect all three to be the same O___o....boy oh boy! I was really hoping for the Dior mascara from the may boxes, but I'm really open to trading anything! I hope they mess up and send me the "wrong" box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Box 6 or 17 was ideal for me-oh well! Look out for a post on the trade thread-I'll post as soon as I get these boxes!



> Originally Posted by *Jwls750* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does that mean you're getting 3 Stila eyelines? I would deff. trade something one of them(depending on the color) I'm not getting one and I really wanted it. I don't know how willing I am to part w/ my BeautyBlender cleanser or the BB cream, but maybe, plus I have stuff from past boxes I can trade, anything you looking for?


 Haha no worries on the BB cleanser (don't have a beauty cleanser) or BB cream (it'll be in all my boxes)!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> From these waves of boxes, I was SO hoping to try that dior mascara  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But once I get all my boxes, I'll be posting up on the trade thread, I'm usually pretty open on trading too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lilith McKee (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like they are going to add a public review area for products now. So we'll get to see what everybody thinks.


 Woohoo!  I shot Birchbox an email 2 months ago letting them know that public reviews would be awesomesauce.  Yay!

I am super excited I should be getting my 2 boxes today... I am not cheating myself this time, I am trying so hard to have my boxes be a surprise this time lol


----------



## karenX (May 10, 2012)

Weight (lbs.):
0.6885
Projected Delivery Date:
May 15 2012

I will be receiving box # 5 @ Zadidoll:

http://zadidoll.blogspot.com/2012/05/birchbox-may-gossip-girl-boxes-sneek.html


----------



## isadorra2002 (May 10, 2012)

I love the cheat feedback method!  I think I am getting Zadidoll's box 4.  FINALLY things I will use!! WOOOHOO!!!!


----------



## karenX (May 10, 2012)

The Box page has switched to May for me, btw. Some of you guys may already have your May products up, too. I know some of you were having trouble finding which ones had the feedback button


----------



## cskeiser (May 10, 2012)

The "leave feedback" trick worked for me as well... my page confirms that I am getting box #9.  Ok for me since it has a nail polish... I haven't mastered liquid eyeliner yet anyway... lol, and don't really need another lip product after all of the LipQuench and Alima balm last month.  I don't mind the perfume sample, but I'm eh on the Kiehls since I received the Algenist from BB in January... and I agree with others on only receiving a conditioner, when I can't try the shampoo at the same time....


----------



## Wheel2ma (May 10, 2012)

I'd love to trade!!! I just joined this site when I saw your comment


----------



## Janamaste (May 10, 2012)

I am so disappointed.

This is my worst BB to date. (This is my 9th box.)

I'm getting box 7 (per Zadidoll). Although the box number jives with BB's system as well.

 
Twistband Hair Tie 12-pack
Buy
 
Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+
Buy
 
BVLGARI Omnia Crystalline Eau de Toilette Spray 1.33 oz
Buy
 
beautyblenderÂ® blendercleanser
Buy
 
Eyeko Fat Eye Stick
Buy
 
Birchbox Notecards
Buy


----------



## Playedinloops (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Janamaste* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so disappointed.
> 
> ...


 Can I ask you what's wrong with it? You are getting BB cream and an eye stick, so I'd be pumped to have that. Plus the blendercleanser can be used to clean any brushes, not just beauty blenders.


----------



## Kittables (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MrsStiffKill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know a lot of people aren't fond of all the nail polish going on... But I'm a nail polish addict... If BB put a nail polish in every box that I Got... I'd actually be very happy. I am always down for polish.... With the exception of blue.


       I'm the same way. I was happy when I saw that there was a nail polish in my box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 10, 2012)

I honestly don't think the intention was to promise you a better box. I think the implication was that boxes are better this month. All the subscription companies say that to keep you around one more month after you complain. Inferring a promise from that for your account is not really ever going to work out. As many, many people note, what is a bad box for some rocks for others.

That said, Birchbox really needs to clarify how they use profiles. I never expected them to use profiles to "customize" boxes.But it seems a lot of people do, and they especially think the "splurge" item will guarantee them something. I personally think a lot of BB's partners are looking to us for market research, and the profiles and the feedback are for the benefit of market research rather than the end user. I am noticing that a lot of people are getting the same box as each other month after month. That makes me think there is some sort of random assignment generator that says if customer A gets box 6 in April then customer A gets box 19 in May.



> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi - several month lurker here.  Finally posting!
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Janamaste* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so disappointed.
> 
> ...


If that's your worst BB to date you are one lucky girl! That's an awesome box for me!


----------



## princess2010 (May 10, 2012)

In case no one mentioned it the May box links are live on Birchbox.com. It confirmed I'm getting the same boxes the Feedback method said I was getting. Yay Dior!!!


----------



## karenX (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I honestly don't think the intention was to promise you a better box. I think the implication was that boxes are better this month. All the subscription companies say that to keep you around one more month after you complain. Inferring a promise from that for your account is not really ever going to work out. As many, many people note, what is a bad box for some rocks for others.
> 
> That said, Birchbox really needs to clarify how they use profiles. I never expected them to use profiles to "customize" boxes.But it seems a lot of people do, and they especially think the "splurge" item will guarantee them something. I personally think a lot of BB's partners are looking to us for market research, and the profiles and the feedback are for the benefit of market research rather than the end user. I am noticing that a lot of people are getting the same box as each other month after month. That makes me think there is some sort of random assignment generator that says if customer A gets box 6 in April then customer A gets box 19 in May.


 I actually think age and income generates a large portion of your boxes. As you mentioned: demographics. Hair and skin type may occasionally be used, but I think a lot of the time, it's just age and income, maybe ethnicity. The special interests section(mother, natural lifestyle, etc) also provides small demographics for certain companies.

These companies are paying BB to provide the samples to the customer base they want, or that(they think) will benefit them most.

If you want different products, I would play around with those settings the most.

That said, I'm sure at least some of the samples are random.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Ching Chang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GRRRR I can't believe it...of the THREE boxes I ordered-I just checked using the feedback thing Zadi mentioned....I'm getting BOX 3 for all three boxes!....just my luck?! Each box had a completely different beauty profile. Aghhh...hopefully I can find someone to trade a whole box with or something!
> 
> ...


----------



## GinaM (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi - several month lurker here.  Finally posting!
> 
> ...


 This is the email I sent to BB this month: 

I would like to say that I am very disappointed in this month's box and I haven't even received mine nor do I know what I am getting yet. The point is that this box was hyped to be very glamorous and really none are. I am on a makeup forum site so we all have pics of the 19 boxes going out this month. I have a couple of words of advice that I hope you will pass on:  
1. If you are going to hype certain brands such as Dior, Stila, etc please make sure these are actually in more than just a couple of the boxes.   2. If you are going to include a make up product or polish in most of the boxes please go ahead and make sure there is at least one in ALL the boxes. I think I even saw one box that had a polish AND a liner but there are others with NEITHER!   If you will adhere to the two things above you will have alot less disgruntled subscribers and FOR THE LOVE OF GOD please do not send me some trite email back about how other people will have "Birchbox Envy" over my box.   You guys hit it out of the park with the Teen Vogue box. You could have done the same or even better with the GG box and that just did not happen.   Sincerely,   Gina Marshall


----------



## Playedinloops (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In case no one mentioned it the May box links are live on Birchbox.com. It confirmed I'm getting the same boxes the Feedback method said I was getting. Yay Dior!!!


 Yup, worked for me too! Looking forward to all my stuff and I've already managed to trade the Shu that I didn't want. Provided Birchbox fills my box correctly this month, I will be slightly less disgruntled with them.


----------



## Kirari (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In case no one mentioned it the May box links are live on Birchbox.com. It confirmed I'm getting the same boxes the Feedback method said I was getting. Yay Dior!!!


 Mine didn't.  I was able to leave feedback for the BlenderCleanser (which along with the other items that I was able to leave feedback for) would have put me in for box 11, which I was somewhat excited for.  According to this, I'm set to receive box 18, which I'm not excited for at all. 

My perfect box would have either been 3 or 1.  Man, I really wanted an eyeliner, lol.



> I actually think age and income generates a large portion of your boxes. As you mentioned: demographics. Hair and skin type may occasionally be used, but I think a lot of the time, it's just age and income, maybe ethnicity. The special interests section(mother, natural lifestyle, etc) also provides small demographics for certain companies.
> 
> These companies are paying BB to provide the samples to the customer base they want, or that(they think) will benefit them most.
> 
> ...


Anytime my profile settings have been used it has seemed totally random.  After reading the posts here, I suspect that they are, too.  I went and upped my income a level to see what that would get me next month, lol.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 10, 2012)

This was actually the theory I am working on- I am 40 with kids and a higher income. I always get more "good stuff" or expensive stuff in my boxes. I never get glitter polish or neon nails! That said, I bet they can track if you start going in and playing with those settings.



> Originally Posted by *karenX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I actually think age and income generates a large portion of your boxes. As you mentioned: demographics. Hair and skin type may occasionally be used, but I think a lot of the time, it's just age and income, maybe ethnicity. The special interests section(mother, natural lifestyle, etc) also provides small demographics for certain companies.
> ...


----------



## Gmarie (May 10, 2012)

Has anyone who's already received their box mentioned if there is actually a hint about the GG Season Finale in the boxes?  Just curious.  The tracking info I received on Monday FINALLY updated this morning and it looks like I won't be getting my box until the 15th...it looks like it wasn't even actually sent out until yesterday.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was actually the theory I am working on- I am 40 with kids and a higher income. I always get more "good stuff" or expensive stuff in my boxes. I never get glitter polish or neon nails! That said, I bet they can track if you start going in and playing with those settings.


 Yeah, my boxes changed significantly when I was promoted and increased my income...but I feel like the income gaps are too wide for them to be really useful. But what do I know, lol.


----------



## Kirari (May 10, 2012)

> In case no one mentioned it the May box links are live on Birchbox.com. It confirmed I'm getting the same boxes the Feedback method said I was getting. Yay Dior!!!


 Well crud.  Mine didn't line up at all.  I was able to leave feed back for the BlenderCleanser (an item that I was somewhat excited for), as well as a few other items that led me to believe I was getting box 11.  According to the link, I'm getting box 18, which I'm not excited for at all.  Boo.

My perfect box would have been either 1 or 3.  Man, I really wanted an eyeliner, lol. 



> I actually think age and income generates a large portion of your boxes. As you mentioned: demographics. Hair and skin type may occasionally be used, but I think a lot of the time, it's just age and income, maybe ethnicity. The special interests section(mother, natural lifestyle, etc) also provides small demographics for certain companies.


 I totally agree with this.  I've had very little that's lined up with my profile.  That being said, I've went and upped my income a level, to see if it makes any difference next month.  I've also wondered if bloggers/reviewers get special boxes on average, too.


----------



## Linabunnie (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As of tonight, I have officially lied about my age on my Birchbox profile.  I'm 33.  I said I'm 25.  I don't think they really pay attention the Profile much when they decide what products we get.  That really bums me out.  I also switched my Splurge item from Fragrance to Nail Polish.  I got Viva La Juicy in my April Box.  Ew.  It smells like an old lady covered in baby powder.  I said that in my feedback I gave on that sample, too, and I gave it away to one of the girls at Work.
> 
> I don't know what I'm getting in my May Box, but I hope it's interesting and I can actually use all the samples.  I am looking forward to finding my box in the mail tomorrow or Friday.


Your not alone... Im 31, but on BB im 21 lol


----------



## quene8106 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If that's your worst BB to date you are one lucky girl! That's an awesome box for me!


word. i will loveeeeeeeee to have the beauty blender cleanser. my box (box 2) was shitty.  i notice on facebook, here, and instagram that everyone hates that box LOL


----------



## quene8106 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the email I sent to BB this month:
> 
> ...


----------



## Antidentite (May 10, 2012)

I think ethnicity and hair also factor in largely.  Whenever there is a product for curly dry hair it is in my Birchbox (and my splurge is not set to hair items).  If the one or two boxes with the curly hair items suck, my box sucks.  The thing is, I rarely use the hair products they send because I don't use hair product products with sulfates or sillicones...maybe I should change my profile?


----------



## Linabunnie (May 10, 2012)

Ok so I just freaked out thinking my box was in my city. Damn u BB!  They put last months tracking code (via website) on my May box. Ugghhhhhh


----------



## quene8106 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think ethnicity and hair also factor in largely.  Whenever there is a product for curly dry hair it is in my Birchbox (and my splurge is not set to hair items).  If the one or two boxes with the curly hair items suck, my box sucks.  The thing is, I rarely use the hair products they send because I don't use hair product products with sulfates or sillicones...maybe I should change my profile?


 Ha. I put that I have "African American textured/natural hair" in my birchbox profile.  I can't use mainstream products in my hair like Tresemme (sp), Suave, Bumble and Bumble, etc.  I think Kerastase worked in my hair but most mainstream hair products eff up my hair, despite me being biracial (I'm half Tsalagi/Black) and I have my dad's big afro-like hair lol.  I tried the Ojon in my hair and it actually works.  I wished that I didn't opt for the Teen Vogue box in March or I would've gotten Miss Jessie's products in my box. The hair ties are too small for my massive curls lol. It would have been nice to get the head band this month.

on a side note.  I wish that they would stop sending me got damn perfume.  I have that perfume from the middle ages in my box if anyone wants it lol


----------



## LotteDa81 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think this, along with the fact the same thing has happened to HelloLeilani twice in row pretty much proves the beauty profiles are never used.


 I'm getting two boxes of number 3. My profile for both accounts are different except I put fine hair for both profiles.Perhaps hair type was a big factor this month.


----------



## astokes (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Gmarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone who's already received their box mentioned if there is actually a hint about the GG Season Finale in the boxes?  Just curious.  The tracking info I received on Monday FINALLY updated this morning and it looks like I won't be getting my box until the 15th...it looks like it wasn't even actually sent out until yesterday.


It's not really a hint. It's a card with trivia questions that you answer while watching the finale. Then you go submit your answers and you get a chance to win a $500 Birchbox shopping spree.


----------



## Stdanzy (May 10, 2012)

If anyone has an eyeliner they wont be using, I'd love to trade for it I will be getting box 9 (according to Zadidoll's blog).

Box 9


BVLGARI Omnia Crystalline Eau de Toilette Spray
Kiehl's Abyssine Cream +
Ojon damage reverseâ„¢ Restorative Conditioner
Color ClubÂ® Summer Pastels Collection
Let me know if there's anything you would like to trade for!


----------



## MKCurio (May 10, 2012)

ooooooh my first box is at the post office so I should get it today so that means I should get my 2nd box tomorrow.  I'm might have an extra Stila Eyeliner for trades.  In my Birchbox profile it says that box#1 is a "Black Tie' themed box.  Not sure how Beauty Blender cleaner ties in to such a grand affair but at least my brushes will be clean and smell nice.


----------



## Janamaste (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If that's your worst BB to date you are one lucky girl! That's an awesome box for me!





> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can I ask you what's wrong with it? You are getting BB cream and an eye stick, so I'd be pumped to have that. Plus the blendercleanser can be used to clean any brushes, not just beauty blenders.


 I won't use the eye stick because it's too thick for me to use as an eyeliner and I don't like creamy eye shadows. If anyone wants to trade for Stila, I'm on board.

I've gotten hair ties before. They're nothing special.

Most desginer perfume samples are too strong for my taste. (Unfortunately, I won't have this sample before Mother's Day.)

The blendercleanser is okay, but really? A brush cleaner isn't making me excited to open my box. Too me, that's more of a lifestyle "extra" than 1 note card.

The BB cream will be fun to try. 

I will admit, part of my disappointment is knowing how great some of the other boxes are. Especially knowing how much hair care was out there this month. Hair care is my splurge and I rarely get any (as is less than one third of my boxes have a hair item). Cheap hair ties just don't cut it for me when there was Ojon and Keraste going out this month.

I think I'm going to need the link for the trade board.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im supposed to be getting box #4 also. Wonder y mine weighed .4710


 If you figure the difference in .4710 and .4690 it comes out to a .002 different, that is hardly anything at all. One box could have slightly more tissue paper and it could make that difference. Also, scales are not always exact, so that could cause a slight difference as well.


----------



## Bethesda1234 (May 10, 2012)

I got box 12 maybe?  I don't remember which number it was.  After being subscribed for 6 months I think, I have to agree with some of the previous posts in that I really do not think that your "splurge" items or most of the other details in your profile really influence what you get in your box.  My "splurge" item is makeup, and even though I know Birchbox is not very makeup-centric, I keep hoping for some.  Alas, I continue to get almost exclusively bath and body stuff.  I am a little disappointed- they were throwing around these fun makeup items for the "Gossip Girl" box, but I really do not see how anything in my box is relevant.  I agree with Gina- If you are going to post hints and spoilers about awesome makeup brands, spread the love!  I want to try something fun.  Anyway, complaining over- it is still a decent box, and still worth the $10.  Just doesn't live up to all of that hype from Birchbox this month.


----------



## Gmarie (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's not really a hint. It's a card with trivia questions that you answer while watching the finale. Then you go submit your answers and you get a chance to win a $500 Birchbox shopping spree.


 Welp, I guess I don't get a chance if I don't even have my box!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 10, 2012)

I think your hair is beautiful. I am always jealous of people who have natural curls. They are so pretty!

I would love to try that perfume but I don't have anything to trade







> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ha. I put that I have "African American textured/natural hair" in my birchbox profile.  I can't use mainstream products in my hair like Tresemme (sp), Suave, Bumble and Bumble, etc.  I think Kerastase worked in my hair but most mainstream hair products eff up my hair, despite me being biracial (I'm half Tsalagi/Black) and I have my dad's big afro-like hair lol.  I tried the Ojon in my hair and it actually works.  I wished that I didn't opt for the Teen Vogue box in March or I would've gotten Miss Jessie's products in my box. The hair ties are too small for my massive curls lol. It would have been nice to get the head band this month.
> ...


----------



## onthecontrary (May 10, 2012)

My box updated on my second account, but I can't leave feedback on the notecards (but I can on my first account). 



 Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## Stdanzy (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box updated on my second account, but I can't leave feedback on the notecards (but I can on my first account).
> 
> ...


 I have the same problem, I can't leave feedback for them on either of my accounts.


----------



## quene8106 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think your hair is beautiful. I am always jealous of people who have natural curls. They are so pretty!
> 
> I would love to try that perfume but I don't have anything to trade


 Aww thank you. You're so sweet



.  I don't need anything in return.  It's not that serious to me and it's just sitting in my box, hehe.  I only smelled it once and did not use it.  Let me know if you still want it.


----------



## vanggirlie (May 10, 2012)

I'm excited for my first bb. It looks like I'm getting Dr. Jart BB Cream (green bottle), Stila Eyeliner, Club Bail Polish in Foil, and Kerastase. I actually really wanted the Stila eyeliner, Jart BB cream, and nail polish in foil.


----------



## quene8106 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stdanzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the same problem, I can't leave feedback for them on either of my accounts.


 i can't leave feedback for the notecards and i'm so close to hitting 200 points so i can buy the damn beauty blender cleanser. grrrr


----------



## redfox (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i can't leave feedback for the notecards and i'm so close to hitting 200 points so i can buy the damn beauty blender cleanser. grrrr


I can't leave feedback either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww thank you. You're so sweet
> 
> ...


 No problem!

I always wanted curls, but of course I just ended up with loose waves that make my hair look like I have always just rolled out of bed.



 I think it always works like that though. You have curls, you want something else,  you have straight hair, you want curls.


----------



## zadidoll (May 10, 2012)

So what are the four themes?

Black Tie Ball: box 1, 6, 12 13, 17
Hamptons Beach Party: 5, 8, 9, 10
Social Butterfly: 2, 11, 14, 18
Manhattan chic or downtown party: 3, 4, 7, 15, 16, 18

I'm not 100% on Manhattan chic/downtown party or Social butterfly.


----------



## ddave (May 10, 2012)

Does anyone know/ have you seen a pattern where people who get bad boxes one month get better boxes in later months? My box this month has;

-Color Club nail polish in the summer pastels -very similar to my March BB color club nail polish

-Ojon Conditioner

-Kiehl's Abyssine (sp?) cream

-notecards and perfume sample

Some people have boxes with nail polish and eye liner and bb cream. I think that they should have done a much better job distributing the items this month as it seems that some boxes are waaaaay better than others. I know that all boxes can't be perfectly equal BUT it seems like in my box they could have given one of the new foil polishes and instead of the ojon conditioner they could have used the keratase kits that came in some boxes (that have more than just conditioner) and put the ojon conditioner in the boxes that actually have makeup.Or maybe put the more expensive face cream samples in our boxes? I'm really really glad for people who got the great boxes (and that's a lot of people since there were quite a few good boxes this month) but I really think they could have easily distributed the products more evenly.


----------



## ddave (May 10, 2012)

My box was 9 on the zadi blog list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## astokes (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Gmarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JessicaMarie (May 10, 2012)

My Birchbox is out for delivery today! Really impressed with the shipping this month. I got my shipping notification two days ago, usually I get it a few days after the projected delivery date, not before. Hopefully this will be the trend for future months and not just a special perk because they are trying to meet a deadline.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## onthecontrary (May 10, 2012)

I just got my second box (18), but the Fresh Sugar Rose isn't full sized (0.15oz), it's 0.08oz. It's still a nice size, but I thought it would be full sized. Can anyone else that got it (or that got in in the TV box) confirm that they got this size as well?


----------



## jbird1175 (May 10, 2012)

I'm getting Box 4. I'm pretty happy with it and uber excited for the Stila eye liner! I have to admit though, I REALLY wanted Box 17. I would have been over the moon if I were to receive Dior, Algenist and KÃ©rastase!

I will probably be posting some items on the trade thread. I have a full size Tarte Lip Surgence in peaceful from last month's box (I don't do peachy tones) and will most likely want to trade the fragrance from this month's box as well...along with the Dr. Jart BB.


----------



## JessicaMarie (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my second box (18), but the Fresh Sugar Rose isn't full sized (0.15oz), it's 0.08oz. It's still a nice size, but I thought it would be full sized. Can anyone else that got it (or that got in in the TV box) confirm that they got this size as well?


 I got it in the TV box and it was the same size as yours. It is actually half of the full sized product. I have been using it pretty much religiously since I got it almost two months ago. I still have a decent portion of it left. It is absolutely amazing! You will love it.


----------



## Gmarie (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's not really a hint. It's a card with trivia questions that you answer while watching the finale. Then you go submit your answers and you get a chance to win a $500 Birchbox shopping spree.





> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here ya go! : )
> 
> ...


----------



## Gmarie (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's not really a hint. It's a card with trivia questions that you answer while watching the finale. Then you go submit your answers and you get a chance to win a $500 Birchbox shopping spree.





> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here ya go! : )
> 
> ...


----------



## Gmarie (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's not really a hint. It's a card with trivia questions that you answer while watching the finale. Then you go submit your answers and you get a chance to win a $500 Birchbox shopping spree.





> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here ya go! : )
> 
> ...


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 10, 2012)

still waiting on mine and no updates on tracking -- boo probably won't get til monday, and box 2 says tuesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

anyway ! i saw someone's pic of their box 12 (my box 1) and i am super happy with it - a shampoo AND conditioner (mask) together is awesome, and it's exactly what my hair needs. everyone seems pretty upset with their profiles meaning nothing but it looks like they might, or i got lucky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

the algenist cream is nice, but i'm not terribly wrinkly.
i'm jazzed to get a stila liner! (i have one in box 2 as well though) and the dior perfume. i really would have loved the dior mascara but still, this is way better than my welcome box last month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> can't wait to get my hands on it !

box 2 for me is #15 -- so doubling the perfume and liner. i hope i like the darned perfume  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i have no idea what i would do with the skin transformer though - it may go into a stash for gifts.


----------



## onthecontrary (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got it in the TV box and it was the same size as yours. It is actually half of the full sized product. I have been using it pretty much religiously since I got it almost two months ago. I still have a decent portion of it left. It is absolutely amazing! You will love it.


 Oh okay! I tired it on and I really like it. I know a lot of people said it was full sized so I wanted to make sure that I got the right one. I always want to buy the plum one at Sephora but can never bring myself to spend $24 on lip balm.


----------



## StillPooh (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So anybody besides me not have any "Leave Feedback" button on any of the items???


 Were you logged in at the time? 



> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was actually the theory I am working on- I am 40 with kids and a higher income. I always get more "good stuff" or expensive stuff in my boxes. I never get glitter polish or neon nails! That said, I bet they can track if you start going in and playing with those settings.


 I am nearly 50 with a higher income, but my first box had Vive La Juicy cologne and this one had gold glitter nail polish! 





I am excited for the pricey eye cream that came in this box, though, and *definitely* have a need for it.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh okay! I tired it on and I really like it. I know a lot of people said it was full sized so I wanted to make sure that I got the right one. I always want to buy the plum one at Sephora but can never bring myself to spend $24 on lip balm.


 I have the plum one, but the rose balm is wayyyyy better! The plum one smells kind of like Coca Cola IMO lol


----------



## MKCurio (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So what are the four themes?
> 
> ...


 I think one is Brunch


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> still waiting on mine and no updates on tracking -- boo probably won't get til monday, and box 2 says tuesday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


i meant to add a little rant -- i want to use BB points to buy myself a bday/mothers day gift but none of these are things i would buy or could afford anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the stila liners are awesome but they are full size, and i honestly cannot remember the last time i used up a whole liquid liner before it dried out.    i do want the shu uemura oil shampoo but my broke a$$ can't buy 55 dollar shampoo.

AND SO - what would you ladies recommend ? a little splurge item that smells nice or makes hair nice or etc. i'll have about 280 BB points after these get here .. maybe i should wait til over 300 next month ?


----------



## Gmarie (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here ya go! : )
> 
> ...


----------



## pinktergal (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MKCurio* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think one is Brunch


 *Yes, mine is Chic Sunday Brunch theme. Box #14 (per Zadi).*


----------



## Kyndal (May 10, 2012)

My box updated on birchbox.com and YAY! It will be box 4!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TXSlainte (May 10, 2012)

Just checked my Birchbox page, and I am indeed getting box 17. This makes 2 months in a row the Birchbox Gods have graced me with the box I really wanted. Maybe my karma has improved or something.


----------



## quene8106 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hopefully this will be the trend for future months and not just a special perk because they are trying to meet a deadline.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Word.  i'm so used to getting mine so late despite being in NYC.


----------



## katzenstern (May 10, 2012)

I'll receive box 8 today, can't wait. It is the last box of my yearly sub. 

I decided to cancel because I am going to try other service. 

Overall, I did enjoy Birchbox. Great service. I was somewhat unsatisfied with 2-3 boxes. All the rest I did enjoy a lot.


----------



## Kyndal (May 10, 2012)

> Just checked my Birchbox page, and I am indeed getting box 17. This makes 2 months inÂ a row the Birchbox Gods have graced me with the box I really wanted. Maybe my karma has improved or something. :marchmellow:


 LOL! Bircbox Gods, I like that one! And agree, finally improved karma! 3rd box is apparently the charm for me!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brio444 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I honestly don't think the intention was to promise you a better box. I think the implication was that boxes are better this month. All the subscription companies say that to keep you around one more month after you complain. Inferring a promise from that for your account is not really ever going to work out. As many, many people note, what is a bad box for some rocks for others.
> 
> That said, Birchbox really needs to clarify how they use profiles. I never expected them to use profiles to "customize" boxes.But it seems a lot of people do, and they especially think the "splurge" item will guarantee them something. I personally think a lot of BB's partners are looking to us for market research, and the profiles and the feedback are for the benefit of market research rather than the end user. I am noticing that a lot of people are getting the same box as each other month after month. That makes me think there is some sort of random assignment generator that says if customer A gets box 6 in April then customer A gets box 19 in May.


 I don't think they were promising me, personally, a better box.  But by saying the boxes "definitely won't be dull next month!" when I complain about boring boxes with zero makeup in them, I don't think it's wrong of me to expect something other than the exact same dull zero-makeup box I've been getting for the last 4 months and that caused me to complain, you know?  Especially since they gave me specific advice about tweaking my profile, which I then did.  

Nor do I expect customization.  But I can't imagine that there's not some button they can click on their end that would increase my chances of getting a makeup product when I haven't gotten a single one since January.  Like if they know they have 10,000 sparkly liners to go out in May, and they will go in the profiles marked "trendy" and "21-15"... not hard to tell me how to fix my problem.  They obviously cannot do that for 1000s of people every month, and obviously there will be ups and downs in how much you like your box, but for the very next box after I finally complained to have the exact same problem after I was told "don't worry, May's box won't be dull!" is annoying.

I agree with a couple other people that age seems to be the weightiest factor.  At least that's how it seems from my boxes.  I'm 32, and I always get skin care/wrinkle/moisturizers and no makeup.  When I do get makeup, or even nail polish, it's "classic" (aka boring) colors: light pink nail polish, brown eyeliner (my lonely single makeup product of 2012).  

Also I just signed up for Sample Society.  Looking forward to that next month.


----------



## TXSlainte (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i meant to add a little rant -- i want to use BB points to buy myself a bday/mothers day gift but none of these are things i would buy or could afford anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the stila liners are awesome but they are full size, and i honestly cannot remember the last time i used up a whole liquid liner before it dried out.    i do want the shu uemura oil shampoo but my broke a$$ can't buy 55 dollar shampoo.
> ...


 The Orofluido is really nice. And I think it's $29? You could use 200 points and pay $9, or wait until next month and get it free.


----------



## StillPooh (May 10, 2012)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So what are the four themes?

Black Tie Ball: box 1, 6, 12 13, 17
Hamptons Beach Party: 5, 8, 9, 10
Social Butterfly: 2, 11, 14, 18
Manhattan chic or downtown party: 3, 4, 7, 15, 16, 18

I'm not 100% on Manhattan chic/downtown party or Social butterfly.
My box (#14) is called Chic Sunday Brunch. 

I have* no *idea why!


----------



## onthecontrary (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i meant to add a little rant -- i want to use BB points to buy myself a bday/mothers day gift but none of these are things i would buy or could afford anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> the stila liners are awesome but they are full size, and i honestly cannot remember the last time i used up a whole liquid liner before it dried out.    i do want the shu uemura oil shampoo but my broke a$$ can't buy 55 dollar shampoo.
> ...


 Wait until you have over 300 so you can have $30! You could get the orofludio for your hair and then a nail polish or something for free shipping and only pay $8 of your own money.


----------



## beautybeth (May 10, 2012)

I almost feel guilty - this is the best box ever! I am SO excited!!!

my may box...


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 10, 2012)

PackageID: 
MI12003bb2227570
Sequence Number: 
041010509120994433
Zip Code: 
89148
Weight (lbs.): 
0.6896
Projected Delivery Date:
May 15 2012


I thought we were supposed to get them in time for the finale?


----------



## shannonashleys (May 10, 2012)

Ok, has anyone had this happen to them... the tracking number on the bb email I received is different than the tracking number under my box on their website?!?! They are both legitimate tracking numbers, one is in Dallas (a few hours from where I live), and the other still in New Jersey since the 6th. Any ideas?

I tried to call BB, but it just goes straight to voicemail, and I don't want to email as they take 3 days to respond.


----------



## beautybeth (May 10, 2012)

Oooh! Question! For those that have gotten their boxes already, and gotten the Stila eyeliner - what color did you get?


----------



## astokes (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shannonashleys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, has anyone had this happen to them... the tracking number on the bb email I received is different than the tracking number under my box on their website?!?! They are both legitimate tracking numbers, one is in Dallas (a few hours from where I live), and the other still in New Jersey since the 6th. Any ideas?
> 
> I tried to call BB, but it just goes straight to voicemail, and I don't want to email as they take 3 days to respond.


Sometimes the tracking number on the box page is from your last box. (it is in my case)

The tracking number in the email they sent is the correct one.


----------



## JaSmine Rose (May 10, 2012)

That's funny, I cant leave feedback for the OH SO USEFUL note card... Guess they know what the review will be lol 

Still no word on the disaster of my second box. I doubt that I will hear back from them at all. Guss this just is a bad month for me with BB. 

Cant leave feedback, second box's conditioner threw up in my box and I cant buy either  of the 3 products that I want from the shop as there is a waiting list.


----------



## amberlamps (May 10, 2012)

is definitely the one I'm getting, and the worst bb I've gotten so far. I honestly would have preferred a leftover welcome box. It's in my state about 2 hours away max, though still the projected delivery is the 14th.

Sephora has Dior mascara as a freebie and UD liner as a 100 pt perk right now though.


----------



## JaSmine Rose (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box (#14) is called Chic Sunday Brunch.
> 
> I have* no *idea why!


My two boxes was

1. Sunday Brunch

2 downtown book party.


----------



## Kyndal (May 10, 2012)

Why is everybody being such a hater in regards to the note cards? It's a heck of a lot better than the LAUNDRY DETERGENT of last month. Have you all forgotten the beauty of a handwritten note? Sheesh. LOL.


----------



## JaSmine Rose (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh Amber, if you dont like the liner, I have a few things for trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do need to update it.. with the BB cream


----------



## amberlamps (May 10, 2012)

Maybe it's just me, but I don't consider a piece of paper a sample. It would have been better as a bonus item, not a lifestyle item.


----------



## MKCurio (May 10, 2012)

Just received my first box...Box #1 Black Tie Ball 









look how tiny the bottle cleanser is...hopefully a little goes a long way
for those who are worried they might not get their box in time to watch the finale here are the questions you will need to answer to enter the giveaway.

1. Who does Blair call in for reinforcement after her diary pages are leaked

2. What is Serena wearing when she says goodbye to Dan? 3. What is the significant piece of jewelry that Bart gives to Chuck? 4. Who is the unexpected benefactor of Lola's inheritance?   to enter go to facebook.com/birchboxmonthly after the show to answer the trivia questions.


----------



## astokes (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyndal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why is everybody being such a hater in regards to the note cards? It's a heck of a lot better than the LAUNDRY DETERGENT of last month. Have you all forgotten the beauty of a handwritten note? Sheesh. LOL.


I love handwritten notes. : ) 

My problem with the notecard is actually the quality of the envelope. You can see right through it and read whatever you write on the card...


----------



## Kyndal (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love handwritten notes. : )
> ...


aw! they don't look shoddy on the website! that's disappointing as I knew exactly which fellow GG obsessed co-workers desk I was going to leave it on Monday! :/


----------



## amberlamps (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JaSmine Rose* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ohhh Amber, if you dont like the liner, I have a few things for trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I do need to update it.. with the BB cream


 lol, that's the only thing I'm looking forward to!


----------



## quene8106 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> PackageID:
> MI12003bb2227570
> ...


 hit them up. maybe they'll toss 100 points at you. that's their band-aid for any problem you have smh


----------



## JaSmine Rose (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyndal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why is everybody being such a hater in regards to the note cards? It's a heck of a lot better than the LAUNDRY DETERGENT of last month. Have you all forgotten the beauty of a handwritten note? Sheesh. LOL.


Omg Kyndal... The laundry drops and the paperdolls coasters....

Last time I wrote a note, I got a text message...

"Y Dnt u jst txt msg me?"


----------



## JaSmine Rose (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol, that's the only thing I'm looking forward to!


I know the feeling! lol


----------



## Playedinloops (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What kind of boxes were you getting before? This is possible the best box I've gotten barring teen vogue....


----------



## quene8106 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautybeth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I almost feel guilty - this is the best box ever! I am SO excited!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## stellar136 (May 10, 2012)

Ehhh so i got both my boxes already, funny thing is they both had a different shipping weight but when i got the second one, it was the same as the first one i got!!!!  So disappointed, i though at least i would get 2 different boxes!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikita8501 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shannonashleys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok, has anyone had this happen to them... the tracking number on the bb email I received is different than the tracking number under my box on their website?!?! They are both legitimate tracking numbers, one is in Dallas (a few hours from where I live), and the other still in New Jersey since the 6th. Any ideas?
> 
> I tried to call BB, but it just goes straight to voicemail, and I don't want to email as they take 3 days to respond.


 yeah it does automatically go to the voicemail, but if you don't hang up and wait, it will redirect you to the CS. I JUST spoke to a rep like 10 minutes ago.


----------



## StillPooh (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *brio444* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just signed up for Sample Society.  Looking forward to that next month.


 Me too! The plus side is that they aren't personalizing the boxes yet, so we won't be jealous of what somebody else is getting! 






Quote:

Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

PackageID: 
MI12003bb2227570
Sequence Number: 
041010509120994433
Zip Code: 
89148
Weight (lbs.): 
0.6896
Projected Delivery Date:
May 15 2012


I thought we were supposed to get them in time for the finale?

Don't give up hope! My projected date was 5/14, but actual delivery was yesterday (5/9).


----------



## amberlamps (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## candycoatedlove (May 10, 2012)

Not excited for this box. IF anyone is interested in swapping any of the items above for a Stila eyeliner, then I would gladly oblige.


----------



## astokes (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyndal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> yeah it does automatically go to the voicemail, but if you don't hang up and wait, it will redirect you to the CS. I JUST spoke to a rep like 10 minutes ago.
> 
> ...


----------



## Janamaste (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I would've loved the Stila or the Shu Uemura.

I'm getting Box 7 if there's anything you want to trade.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Stuff I'd use. My first box had the Dermalogica micro exfoliant and Juice blemish clearing serum. Second was the just plain awesome Teen Vogue box with Kerastase (love), essie pink glitter (love) tarte in Lucky (like) twistband (love) and twirl. The only thing I haven't used out of that is the twirl perfume, but I could. Last month I got a zoya polish in Lotus, which I love and a juice moisturizer. The hair mask is pretty interesting too, but I have yet to use it because I have too much hair right now.
> ...


 This is only the 3rd full size item I've received, so I guess that is where I put my value. I didn't get dermalogica though...or a beauty blender. I guess I was supposed to receive a full size item last month and didn't get it, so I shouldn't get my hopes up too high until I see what ACTUALLY comes in the box.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wait until you have over 300 so you can have $30! You could get the orofludio for your hair and then a nail polish or something for free shipping and only pay $8 of your own money.




haha well that is two votes for the orofluido (also TXSlainte)  so i guess i will check it out !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i wish i had joined early enough to get a sample of it.


----------



## Kyndal (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is only the 3rd full size item I've received, so I guess that is where I put my value. I didn't get dermalogica though...or a beauty blender. I guess I was supposed to receive a full size item last month and didn't get it, so I shouldn't get my hopes up too high until I see what ACTUALLY comes in the box.


 What do you mean you guess you were suppose to receive a full size last month and didn't get it?  If your box page on birchbox.com ever shows something you didn't receive email or call them and they will send it out to you or give you points to make up for it!


----------



## amberlamps (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Janamaste* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I would've loved the Stila or the Shu Uemura.
> ...


 Honestly, I'm too flaky for a trade.  Hopefully you can find someone to trade with.. I read that some people are getting multiple stilas so that might not be a problem.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyndal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What do you mean you guess you were suppose to receive a full size last month and didn't get it?  If your box page on birchbox.com ever shows something you didn't receive email or call them and they will send it out to you or give you points to make up for it!


 Well aware, and I contacted them the day I received the box, and we've had the "points don't make up for a missing product" discussion many times in this thread. Though they didn't even give me points so there is that.


----------



## amberlamps (May 10, 2012)

On the topic of Stila, has anyone received one of the brown liners? I hope I get one of those.


----------



## Kyndal (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well aware, and I contacted them the day I received the box, and we've had the "points don't make up for a missing product" discussion many times in this thread. Though they didn't even give me points so there is that.


 My box didn't have two samples in it last month. Emailed them, same day got a response that the items would be mailed out, received them less than a week later.  Tried offering a suggestion, didn't ask for sass.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 10, 2012)

That was a welcome box, though, right? I think those are basically leftovers!



> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Were you logged in at the time?
> 
> ...


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Janamaste* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am so disappointed.
> 
> ...


 If this is your worst box to date you have been very lucky with your boxes -- I would say this was a good box this month


----------



## pinktergal (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box (#14) is called Chic Sunday Brunch.
> 
> I have* no *idea why!


 *Ditto. 



*

*Although I actually like my box and can use it all ( for a change!), here's MY idea of what a Chic Sunday Brunch box would contain:*

*- A light floral or fruity scent ( Not that I even wanted this, but it would fit with the theme imo)  Miss Dior Cherie would be perfect.*

*- The Dr.Jart is okay because it's a glowy soft makeup*

*- Undereye luminizer/concealer to look rested and alert after that late Saturday night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

*- A lippie in a daytime shade ( gloss, lipstick, whatever)*

*There are more possible items, but since we only got 4 plus the note card, I'm limited in what I can suggest. If the lippie and undereye item are both mnis, we could squeeze in another item, so I'll add:*

*- mascara or eye shadow ( in a trendy shade)*


----------



## productjunkie14 (May 10, 2012)

I received the brown liner from Stila..


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
oh HEY i looked them up and called and said i missed out and asked if they could send me a sample and she said she would send me some out today !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so i do get to try it first yay.  it sounds like orofluido got great reviews but my hair is temperamental to say the least. any product meant for curly hair (creams etc) makes it frizz and stick and grosssss.i have yet to find the magical combination   ... but for any other curly girls out there , check out the Kinky Curly products !  i tend to have better luck with stuff meant for ethnic hair, and i have been sharing with my toddler (biracial, very thick curls)   - loving it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missionista (May 10, 2012)

I'm so excited--getting Box #15 (acording to Zadi's list), confirmed on the Birchbox site where my box updated!  Now I just want it to get here.  I think this is the best box yet.

I have two questions:

1) Has anyone gotten the Stila in blue?  That's the color I am most excited about.  Brown would be OK too, but if it's black, I'll trade, as I already have lots of black liquid eyeliner.

2) The Skin product seems to be some sort of concealer.  I don't use concealer very often.  Has anyone tried this yet?  Any feedback about it?  As it is meant for body, would it cover a small tattoo--let's say for an interview?  Or is it too sheer for that?  Depending on what it is like, this might be up for trade too.

Slightly unrelated, has anyone smelled the Flor y Canto Arquiste yet?  What's it like?  I would really like to try it...


----------



## StillPooh (May 10, 2012)

Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gifThat was a welcome box, though, right? I think those are basically leftovers!
The Juicy cologne was in my not-so-Welcome box, but the gold nail polish was in my Gossip Girl box. 

On my profile, I chose foundation for my splurge, classic for my style, and aging for my concern. 

I don't think they use that info for anything at all! 





But this month's box was at least worth more than the $10 I paid for it. 

I do not think there will ever be a subscription service that is all (or even mostly) makeup items. Skincare is inherently more expensive, so the manufacturers have an incentive to produce samples to tempt consumers to pony up for their pricey products. Cosmetic sales, not so much. Even the 100 point/500 point bonuses at Sephora are nearly always skincare (with the occasional lip gloss or mascara thrown in).


----------



## Kristinexoxox (May 10, 2012)

Haven't received my boxes yet, but I'm pretty excited


----------



## pinktergal (May 10, 2012)

*StillPooh wrote: "On my profile, I chose foundation for my splurge, classic for my style, and aging for my concern. "*

*I have latest makeup for splurge, trendy style, and aging for concern.*

*So even though we only match on 1 major point, we got the same box.  So much for profiles!*


----------



## quene8106 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Juicy cologne was in my not-so-Welcome box, but the gold nail polish was in my Gossip Girl box.
> 
> ...


yeah everytime i am at sephora they ask me if i want to cash in my points and i'm like nope.  i will cash in my points when u give me something worth cashing in for.  i'm also a vib


----------



## lilyelement (May 10, 2012)

I'm not terribly excited about this month's box. I hope next month's box is better for me.

It looks like I am getting box 11 according to my box page.

Arquiste L'Etrog

Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+ (kind of excited)

Color ClubÂ® Foil Collection (I got Color Club nail polish two months ago)

beautyblenderÂ® blendercleanser

Twistband Skinny Headband

Birchbox Notecard


----------



## StillPooh (May 10, 2012)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

yeah everytime i am at sephora they ask me if i want to cash in my points and i'm like nope.  i will cash in my points when u give me something worth cashing in for.  i'm also a vib
I _almost_ cashed out for the Too Faced 500 point bonus recently, but held off because I loathe lip gloss in palettes. It always ends up dried out, or coated in eye shadow.


----------



## lillybunny (May 10, 2012)

Which one are you getting, because I have the same shipping ## thing as you?

Mine I though was box 2, but is actually 11.


----------



## BFaire06 (May 10, 2012)

I have had haircare as my spluge for four months and I have NEVER received any hair items in my birchbox...argghhh.


----------



## quene8106 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I _almost_ cashed out for the Too Faced 500 point bonus recently, but held off because I loathe lip gloss in palettes. It always ends up dried out, or coated in eye shadow.


 aww that sucks.  i wanted to cash in my points for this cute nail polish set but i didn't have enough points at the time. now the sample is gone.


----------



## quene8106 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lilyelement* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not terribly excited about this month's box. I hope next month's box is better for me.
> 
> ...


----------



## winkiepup (May 10, 2012)

> Haven't received my boxes yet, but I'm pretty excited
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Kristine, your second box is my dream box!! So jealous.


----------



## quene8106 (May 10, 2012)

guess what ladies?? i contacted the beauty blender website and told them about how birchbox sent me a blender sponge one month and not the cleanser this month.  i told them that i was bummed that it wasn't in my box and requested a sample.  they responded in about two hours and said that they would ship out a sample to my address! this has really made my day. Yay!!!





 

ps. i'm still waiting for jouer to see if i will get samples of their tinted moisturizer. that was another item that i was dying to try that wasn't in my birchbox


----------



## mega789 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I honestly don't think the intention was to promise you a better box. I think the implication was that boxes are better this month. All the subscription companies say that to keep you around one more month after you complain. Inferring a promise from that for your account is not really ever going to work out. As many, many people note, what is a bad box for some rocks for others.
> 
> That said, Birchbox really needs to clarify how they use profiles. I never expected them to use profiles to "customize" boxes.But it seems a lot of people do, and they especially think the "splurge" item will guarantee them something. I personally think a lot of BB's partners are looking to us for market research, and the profiles and the feedback are for the benefit of market research rather than the end user. I am noticing that a lot of people are getting the same box as each other month after month. That makes me think there is some sort of random assignment generator that says if customer A gets box 6 in April then customer A gets box 19 in May.


 

Actually it is BB who makes us think that the beauty profiles make a difference! I have spoken to them about it twice since I called due to billing issues and also asked about the whole box system. Both times they told me to make sure I specify things in the beauty profile to my liking because that will make a difference in what I receive. After the frist few months of joining I voiced that I didn't get any face products even though that was my splurge. I was wanting things for anti-aging and hyperpigmentation and 2 months in a row I saw other's get expensive face creams for that issue who have hair as their splurge item and not me and oily skin with acne...So yes BB says it goes by profiles, but I'm starting to have a feeling too that it is kind of a market research thing they pull on some people. 

What happens if we give products to people who are not interested in them? Will they end up buying it in the end anyway? It could be a test on some of us, who knows??? 

OR it could be some random thing to make it easy, BUT either way BB..then don't tell me that my beauty profile makes a difference. Maybe people would be less upset if we knew the beauty profile didn't count, kinda like Sample Society.


----------



## mega789 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *LotteDa81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting two boxes of number 3. My profile for both accounts are different except I put fine hair for both profiles.Perhaps hair type was a big factor this month.


 
Also while we are sitting hear guessing how BB interprets our beauty profiles, it really shouldn't be this difficult.

I say what I like and my type of skin/hair and I shall receive accordingly...I am wondering how much the income factor makes a difference? 

I didn't put anything, but maybe higher income is good since that means you can actually afford the higher end stuff and means you are more likely

to buy it. I mean in the end, the end goal for BB is that you buy the product and especially if you buy it directly from them.


----------



## JessicaMarie (May 10, 2012)

Just got my Birchbox and upon second glance, I'm definitely more happy with it overall. I got box 9. I am so happy with the nail color I got. (Clambake Coral) I was on the hunt for a good coral nail polish and it was delivered straight to my door. I figured out that the box was worth about $17.27. All in all, I can't complain. I've been subscribed to Birchbox now for three months and have discovered some really awesome products. Bring on June!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (May 10, 2012)

I have box #14 and I'm not too excited. I was hoping for Dior show and the twist bands, but I think I'll like the Stila eye liner. I don't get the point of the miracle skin transformer. I think I'll like the Shue Emora(?) shampoo, but I could never justify spending $55 on a bottle of shampoo, no matter how great it was.


----------



## arendish (May 10, 2012)

Well, my Birchbox just updated, so I know what I'm getting. I'm going to be getting the beauty blender cleanser but I don't have a beauty blender. Anybody want to trade?


----------



## ibizasweety (May 10, 2012)

i will get the Stila Eyeliner and i'm really happy. But if it's the blue or purple one, i would love to trade for the dior mascara, the hand cream or the lip balm.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the topic of Stila, has anyone received one of the brown liners? I hope I get one of those.


 I got Rock Candy (one of the brown ones) and Starry (dark gray).


----------



## jenn80802000 (May 10, 2012)

I am willing to trade for the Bb cleanser What items are you interested in trading for ?


----------



## glamigirl (May 10, 2012)

if anyone interested, willing to trade mascara and bb cleanser for a stila eyeliner, depending on color.


----------



## akharri785 (May 10, 2012)

Today is like Sample Christmas for me! I received one of my Birchboxes, all my Jouer samples, AND found out what is in my second BB. Wahoo!





First BB to arrive:





Contents:

*Arquiste L'Etrog *- I'm not really digging this perfume at all. It's far too musky (in a bad way) for me. I wish I could have gotten the Miss Dior because I love that stuff.

*beautyblender blendercleanser* - Didn't get a beauty blender but you can obviously use it on brushes. Not that exciting though, especially since I just bought a full sized Clinique brush cleaner.

*Color Club in Disco Nap* - LOVE IT! I am a lacquerholic and nail polish is my "splurge" item. This gold foil is beautiful.

*Dr Jart + Waterfuse BB Cream* - Heard great things about it and it is an awesome multi-tasker since it is a tinted moisturizer with SPF, and I can never have too much of that!

*twistband Headband* - Looks skimpy and not the most exciting thing but will definitely be used. Every gal needs a headband now and then!

*Note card *- Cute and will come in handy since I have a few friends I write.
Second Birchbox (still waiting for it to arrive but I already know what's in it):





Contents:

*BVLGARI Omnia Crystalline* - I'm not usually a fan of BVLGARI fragrances so, again, I wish I would have received the Miss Dior since I already love that stuff.

*Color Club Summer Pastels Collection *- Not sure what color yet but still happy because I liked all the colors I saw and I can never have too much nailpolish.

*Kiehl's Abyssine Cream +* - Not a fan. I do not like Kiehl's products. Crazy, I know, haha.

*Ojon Damage Reverse Restorative conditioner* - Not a fan of this either. I do not use conditioner, only serums once I'm out of the shower.

*Note card* - Again, very cute and will come in handy when I write one of my friends.
While they aren't the most amazing boxes I've ever recieved, I'm usually pretty happy if I like at least two of the items in a box so these boxes are worth it to me... plus, the surprise is half the fun for me.

I just really, really wanted to get the Stila liquid eyeliner (in brown or black) because I LOVE liquid eyeliner.

I may head to the trade thread in search of one... but if anyone wants to call first dibs on my Ojon, Kiehl's, BVLGARI, blendercleanser, and/or Arquiste; I'm willing to do just about anything to get the Stila liquid liner.





Happy unboxing to the rest of you lovely ladies!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 10, 2012)

So you consider a box with a $22 eyeliner that most people really want bad?



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BrittneyMarie (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So you consider a box with a $22 eyeliner that most people really want bad?


 I think it's all relative. I would have been thrilled with that box, but can understand that some people aren't into the liner. That's what trading is for!


----------



## Lavin (May 10, 2012)

I have a link if someone wants!

Good for 48 hours, message me~  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## froj89 (May 10, 2012)

I'm SO excited that I got the Stila liner...I have yet to get a full-sized product. Does anyone know if the color shown on our box page is definitely the color we will get, though? Because I don't know what I'd do with bright blue :/.


----------



## tulippop (May 10, 2012)

> On the topic of Stila, has anyone received one of the brown liners? I hope I get one of those.


 I got Flash and it looks brown to me


----------



## luckylilme (May 10, 2012)

> Just got my Birchbox and upon second glance, I'm definitely more happy with it overall. I got box 9. I am so happy with the nail color I got. (Clambake Coral) I was on the hunt for a good coral nail polish and it was delivered straight to my door. I figured out that the box was worth about $17.27. All in all, I can't complain. I've been subscribed to Birchbox now for three months and have discovered some really awesome products. Bring on June!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have the same box and while I have some serious box envy of the people with the Stila and Dior shadow I can actually say I will use everything and I guess that is better than just getting one thing I love and the rest of the box being stuff I hate.


----------



## eluveitie (May 10, 2012)

I received my first box today. It was box #11 which was the Dr Jart bb cream, beauty blender cleanser, arquiste L'Etrog perfume (which I really really liked!), Color Club nail polish in Disco Nap and the twistband headband.

So far I like the bb cream I'm just not sure about if I'm liking the coverage or not. The nail polish is surprisingly pretty (I normally hate anything gold) I love the perfume but I can't justify spending $165 on a perfume. Personally, I think the beautyblender cleanser smells bad and I wont use it. I already have a brush cleanser I use.

I love the twistband headband surprisingly. However, I'm a little pissed that it has a huge black mark on it. I'm not sure if it's worth contacting BB about though.

If anyone really doesn't want their Stila eyeliner (depending on color..not sure which color I'm getting in my other box) let me know.


----------



## wadedl (May 10, 2012)

I think there is a lot of complaining over some really good boxes. They really evened them out this month. Every box had some kind of makeup type item (eyeliner, lip treatment, mascara or nail polish), and I know they all aren't as exciting as on another but they all had something. There is not one box that is only worth only the ten dollars we payed, every box goes well over. I think the cheapest is worth about $17.

Its not like the mens box where the one with the cologne was worth exactly $20. 

Who the items go to might also be partially determined by the manufacturer wanting the items going to certain demographics or at least a certain percentage of them. It could be an age group, race and income determiners not just what you filled out and said that you want in your profile.



> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So you consider a box with a $22 eyeliner that most people really want bad?


----------



## GinaM (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think there is a lot of complaining over some really good boxes. They really evened them out this month. Every box had some kind of makeup type item (eyeliner, lip treatment, mascara or nail polish), and I know they all aren't as exciting as on another but they all had something. There is not one box that is only worth only the ten dollars we payed, every box goes well over. I think the cheapest is worth about $17.
> 
> ...


  In all fairness, lip treatment really isn't "make-up".  I think the disappointment comes from the way the box was hyped.  I think we were all expecting the GG Box to rival the Teen Vogue box and it didn't.  I think people got excited over the brands that were advertised and they really fell short in delivering.


----------



## TXSlainte (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> oh HEY i looked them up and called and said i missed out and asked if they could send me a sample and she said she would send me some out today !  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so i do get to try it first yay.  it sounds like orofluido got great reviews but my hair is temperamental to say the least. any product meant for curly hair (creams etc) makes it frizz and stick and grosssss.i have yet to find the magical combination   ... but for any other curly girls out there , check out the Kinky Curly products !  i tend to have better luck with stuff meant for ethnic hair, and i have been sharing with my toddler (biracial, very thick curls)   - loving it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm betting you'll love it. It's basically like an oil or serum, not a cream by any means. It makes your hair very soft, and it smells yummy. I usually use it on days when I air dry my hair,and it seems to eliminate some frizz.


----------



## dryadsbubble (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *froj89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm SO excited that I got the Stila liner...I have yet to get a full-sized product. Does anyone know if the color shown on our box page is definitely the color we will get, though? Because I don't know what I'd do with bright blue :/.


 Your "May Box" page on the Birchbox site shows a blue liner? My "May Box" page shows the black liner but when I click the link for the Stila, the blue liner is the default image that pops up. 

(I haven't received my box yet, so I am also curious to know if the "May Box" image corresponds to actual color received)


----------



## dryadsbubble (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Your "May Box" page on the Birchbox site shows a blue liner? My "May Box" page shows the black liner but when I click the link for the Stila, the blue liner is the default image that pops up.
> ...


 Nevermind, I went through and looked at all "May Box" pages 1-19 and they all showed the black Stila if the box contained the Stila. So not an indicator of color.


----------



## berryblueyes (May 10, 2012)

If anyone didn't get the Diorshow in their box you can get a free sample of it at Sephora online with a $25 purchase and code DIORLASH.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> if anyone interested, willing to trade mascara and bb cleanser for a stila eyeliner, depending on color.



i am getting 2 liners so depending on the colors, i might want to trade for mascara


----------



## froj89 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nevermind, I went through and looked at all "May Box" pages 1-19 and they all showed the black Stila if the box contained the Stila. So not an indicator of color.


 Oh, no, I wasn't talking about the image below the box where you can click to get the full-size; that is also black for me. I meant the actual image of the box with the products spread out at the top of the page - my stila there is blue (Box #4 here - http://zadidoll.blogspot.com/2012/05/birchbox-may-gossip-girl-boxes-sneek.html).


----------



## Wynter (May 10, 2012)

My box just showed up online. I'm excited for it - my best box yet.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm betting you'll love it. It's basically like an oil or serum, not a cream by any means. It makes your hair very soft, and it smells yummy. I usually use it on days when I air dry my hair,and it seems to eliminate some frizz.


awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i am having a super amazing hair day thanks to those KC products, like .. my curly hair is so freaking soft i can't believe it. BUT it made my curls turn into waves. i have never seen that happen before (even with the aid of hair-in-ponytail) --- sooo i'm not sure how i feel about it. soft vs curl? maybe the oil will be my solution  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Wynter (May 10, 2012)

My box just showed up online.  I'm excited for it - my best box yet!


----------



## socialbug (May 10, 2012)

My Birchboxes just updated, so I know what I'm getting. While there are 2 products that I'm excited about. I feel like the rest is meh. Hopefully I'll be able to trade for some fun stuff! I don't think I'll be doing two boxes next month though.


----------



## Scawolita (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *berryblueyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone didn't get the Diorshow in their box you can get a free sample of it at Sephora online with a $25 purchase and code DIORLASH.


 This didnt work for me. I tried about a bazillion times and nothing :/ Sucks cause I had to go ahead and just place w/o it... instead I used a code for a free deluxe sized moisterizing lipstick... Eh whatever


----------



## Scawolita (May 10, 2012)

Anyone get their Kerastase samples yet? I'm excited to try but am thinking that

it might be a pain in the ass to use hair products out of poil packets (like in box #3)
 ​


----------



## Scawolita (May 10, 2012)

*DON'T CARE HOW...*

*                    I want my Birchbox nooowwwwwww*


----------



## berryblueyes (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This didnt work for me. I tried about a bazillion times and nothing :/ Sucks cause I had to go ahead and just place w/o it... instead I used a code for a free deluxe sized moisterizing lipstick... Eh whatever


 Oh I'm sorry hun! I got this in an email this morning from Sephora directly and have not tried to use it myself. At least you found another code that worked for you, I hope the lipstick looks great!


----------



## Antidentite (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *DON'T CARE HOW...*
> 
> *                    I want my Birchbox nooowwwwwww*


 
Veruca, _sweetheart_, I'm not a magician! Give me time!


----------



## blondie415 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got my Birchbox and upon second glance, I'm definitely more happy with it overall. I got box 9. I am so happy with the nail color I got. (Clambake Coral) I was on the hunt for a good coral nail polish and it was delivered straight to my door. I figured out that the box was worth about $17.27. All in all, I can't complain. I've been subscribed to Birchbox now for three months and have discovered some really awesome products. Bring on June!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 i cant remember wha tbox number i got but my box valie was about just 5.oo if that just got the kiehls, a perfume sample, sugar rose lip balm, a note card and the spf 20 moisturizer all small samples nothing spectactialar


----------



## Captureit02 (May 10, 2012)

My Birchbox just updated and I couldn't help but take a peek.

Main account I'm getting:




Second account:




Not really caring for my 2nd box so I may put those up for trade.


----------



## amberlamps (May 10, 2012)

> > Just got my Birchbox and upon second glance, I'm definitely more happy with it overall. I got box 9. I am so happy with the nail color I got. (Clambake Coral) I was on the hunt for a good coral nail polish and it was delivered straight to my door. I figured out that the box was worth about $17.27. All in all, I can't complain. I've been subscribed to Birchbox now for three months and have discovered some really awesome products. Bring on June!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> i cant remember wha tbox number i gotÂ but my box valie was about just 5.oo if that just got the kiehls, a perfume sample, sugar rose lip balm,Â a note card and the spf 20 moisturizer all small samples nothing spectactialar


 How did you calculate that? The Fresh Sugar rose lip balm should be worth $11.25 alone.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 10, 2012)

the shipping has been splendid this time around! 

my expected date was the 14th, but it's out for delivery today!

won't have any pictures though for y'all :[ just left home this morning for my college graduation rehearsal/graduation.


----------



## celiajuno (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone get their Kerastase samples yet? I'm excited to try but am thinking that
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i cant remember wha tbox number i got but my box valie was about just 5.oo if that just got the kiehls, a perfume sample, sugar rose lip balm, a note card and the spf 20 moisturizer all small samples nothing spectactialar


 The fresh sugar lip treatment was a full size product, it retails for 22.50...but think this is a 2 pack...either way, its worth AT LEAST 11.25. 

http://www.sephora.com/sugar-lip-treatment-spf-15-P57002?&amp;om_mmc=GoogleBase&amp;_requestid=42976&amp;ci_src=14110944&amp;ci_sku=1190529&amp;site=us_search#askAndAnswerTab


----------



## nicepenguins (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ddave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know/ have you seen a pattern where people who get bad boxes one month get better boxes in later months? My box this month has;
> 
> ...


 I am getting this box this month as well. Last month I didn't get a polish, even though that is my "splurge" item; I got the full-size vapor lipgloss as my makeup item in that box, so it was pretty good. I am waiting to see how big the Kiehl's sample is before feeling like our box is cheap: the full-size is $48, so even if it's 1/4 of the size, it's more than we paid for the box. 

Oh, and for the younger people who are getting the Kiehl's: I am in my 30s now, but when I was younger and ended up with moisturizers from GWPs, I used to use them after being out in the sun. So it might be good to hang on to them for summer if you don't end up trading them for something more useful to you.


----------



## Scawolita (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the shipping has been splendid this time around!
> 
> ...


 Good for you! Do you mind telling us what state you're in? Hoping for a miricle on the West Coast


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyndal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why is everybody being such a hater in regards to the note cards? It's a heck of a lot better than the LAUNDRY DETERGENT of last month. Have you all forgotten the beauty of a handwritten note? Sheesh. LOL.


 i totally agree!  The idea of a handwritten note is so appropriate for this month's theme.


----------



## Scawolita (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Veruca, _sweetheart_, I'm not a magician! Give me time!


 LOL and I was worried no one would get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nicepenguins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am getting this box this month as well. Last month I didn't get a polish, even though that is my "splurge" item; I got the full-size vapor lipgloss as my makeup item in that box, so it was pretty good. I am waiting to see how big the Kiehl's sample is before feeling like our box is cheap: the full-size is $48, so even if it's 1/4 of the size, it's more than we paid for the box.
> 
> Oh, and for the younger people who are getting the Kiehl's: I am in my 30s now, but when I was younger and ended up with moisturizers from GWPs, I used to use them after being out in the sun. So it might be good to hang on to them for summer if you don't end up trading them for something more useful to you.


 Yeah, ia. I'm in my 20s and I use antiaging stuff, have been for years. I love Kiehl's especially!!


----------



## atomic (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The fresh sugar lip treatment was a full size product, it retails for 22.50...but think this is a 2 pack...either way, its worth AT LEAST 11.25.
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/sugar-lip-treatment-spf-15-P57002?&amp;om_mmc=GoogleBase&amp;_requestid=42976&amp;ci_src=14110944&amp;ci_sku=1190529&amp;site=us_search#askAndAnswerTab


 Actually, no, it wasn't full size. The full size is .15, the fresh sugar lip treatment I got in my box is .08. I got the same box the original poster received and although the box is valued above the price I paid for the monthly subscription, I definitely feel like I got one of the lesser boxes, yet again.


----------



## Country Chic (May 10, 2012)

I rec'd my GG BB today!!!  Box # 14 - Chic Sunday Brunch  (I rec'd my shipping notice on 5/8 with a weight of .584 and a projected delivery date 5/14)

Algenist Complete Eye Renewal Balm
  .23 US fl oz

Color Club Nail Lacquer in Disco Nap
  .25 fl oz

Dr. Jart Water Fuse BB  .06 fl oz

Ojon Volume Advance Shampoo  1 fl oz




I think that all the boxes had something great this month &amp; really couldn't decide which was my favorite.  I wasn't hoping for the Dr. Jart, but tried it &amp; do like it.  It goes on really different (like adding water to a liquid foundation).  It gives a good sheer to medium coverage &amp; does a good job at evening out skintone.  My face feels soft &amp; hydrated.  Also tried the eye balm, so far so good &amp; the shampoo which seems fine (however, I didn't care for the scent).  I hope that everyone finds something that they like (who knows, try it &amp; you might like it).  I actually signed up for a 2nd GG BB today.  Hoping for different items to try.

Also a BIG THANK YOU to Zadidoll, Juicy Mango &amp; Lady SilverX for the spoilers, pictures &amp; clues!!!  It is like being a kid &amp; waiting for Christmas!!!  Lucky us, it happens every month!!!


----------



## amberlamps (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *atomic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarah Bisson (May 10, 2012)

Is the nail polish full size or its a mini?


----------



## freyabecca (May 10, 2012)

I got my box today. It is box #1. I am not overly excited about it even though I did get the eyeliner...


----------



## amberlamps (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So you consider a box with a $22 eyeliner that most people really want bad?


 I don't think I ever said it was bad, just the worst one I've received so far. Plus, like I said, I'll probably change my tune when it actually arrives.


----------



## BFaire06 (May 10, 2012)

has anyone been able to review their notecards for points?  i can click on the give feedback link but nothing will load


----------



## freyabecca (May 10, 2012)

I really wanted to try the

Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ Body SPF 20

and dont really like the blender cleanser considering I do not have a beauty blender. Also I am a tad tired of perfume.

I have so many samples of perfume. How do you get through them all?


----------



## princess2010 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kristinexoxox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haven't received my boxes yet, but I'm pretty excited
> 
> ...


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 10, 2012)

Well, I can clearly see which 2 boxes I'm finally getting and they both matched up to what I assumed from the feedback method!

My main account I'm getting box #6:






I'm really happy about the Dior mascara, although it's pretty much the only thing I love in my box, but I can't complain  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
My 2nd account I'm getting box #5






I'm not excited about this box, because I'm not going to use the miracle skin (which ironically I got twice) or the algenist and I didn't really want the kerastage or the nail polish either. I would happily trade the whole box.
I would pretty much give anything (except the mascara) if someone would trade their STILA eyeliner or/and BB cream! PM me if anyone's interested!


----------



## pinktergal (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have box #14 and I'm not too excited. I was hoping for Dior show and the twist bands, but I think I'll like the Stila eye liner. I don't get the point of the miracle skin transformer. I think I'll like the Shue Emora(?) shampoo, but I could never justify spending $55 on a bottle of shampoo, no matter how great it was.


 *That's not Box 14. Here are the actual box configurations. The ones from Juicy Mango are wrong, if that's what you're going by. You can find your official box # here:*

http://zadidoll.blogspot.com/2012/05/birchbox-may-gossip-girl-boxes-sneek.html


----------



## LAtPoly (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Viva La Juicy in my April Box.  Ew.  It smells like an old lady covered in baby powder.  I said that in my feedback I gave on that sample, too, and I gave it away to one of the girls at Work.


 I know, right!  My little sister loves that stinkin' scent but it was SO not for me.  I do not understand how it's so popular... Between Birchbox and Sephora goodie VIB bags, I think I've given her 3+ samples of that junk.

But Birchbox has exposed me to some great fabulous scents like Petit Cherie and the orange one in the last box.  Next 20% off coupon and I'm going to be naughty and get both.

-L


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 10, 2012)

maybe i'm crazy, or just lucky, but my experience makes me believe that they've looked at my beauty profile, but in little ways, not necessarily with my splurge item (though i've tweaked it every month because i couldn't make up my mind on what i preferred).

for example, i put that i have oily skin, and i got the shiseido blotting papers in the TV box and the willa foaming face wash in the natural box. i also put that i have oily hair and i'm getting the shu uemura shampoo in this box.

maybe its a coincidence, idk. while i understand that they can't match even item to me perfectly, but getting even a few items that fit my beauty needs/skin tone will make me happy, even if it doesn't directly match with my splurge item.


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 10, 2012)

@PrettyInPowell Just checked my tracking and it has made it all the way from NJ to San Leandro, CA so hopefully your box will also make it to you sooner rather than later


----------



## TonyaK (May 10, 2012)

I'm getting box #17 (Zadi's list). It has the Dior, Kerastase, and Algenerist products in it. So, excited to try the Kerastase!


----------



## Scawolita (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Country Chic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I rec'd my GG BB today!!!  Box # 14 - Chic Sunday Brunch  (I rec'd my shipping notice on 5/8 with a weight of .584 and a projected delivery date 5/14)
> 
> ...


 What state are you in? PLEASE be on the West Coast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BabyMafalda (May 10, 2012)

I got box # 12!!!

I am pretty happy with the Stila Eyeliner, and the Algenist Lotion!!

I love Kerastase but not these products, these are not for me. I would love to try The Eyeko Eye Stick!!


----------



## JadedBeauty (May 10, 2012)

Hey I was wondering has anyone gotten the Kerastase for thick hair? Was in the boxes or is it just in the shop? I saw the one for thin hair and the anti-agiing.


----------



## Scawolita (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @PrettyInPowell Just checked my tracking and it has made it all the way from NJ to San Leandro, CA so hopefully your box will also make it to you sooner rather than later


 When did it ship? When was your projected delivery date? I'm in Bay Area, says 5/14 hoping to get it sooner. Tjanks


----------



## missionista (May 10, 2012)

> When did it ship? When was your projected delivery date? I'm in Bay Area, says 5/14 hoping to get it sooner. Tjanks


 FWIW, I am also in the Bay Area, also with a projected delivery date of 5/14.  I checked my tracking today, and it was in San Leandro.  I figure that means I'll get it tomorrow or Saturday.  Hope you do too!


----------



## Scawolita (May 10, 2012)

Can we figure out the value of the two items? I would like to try both and unless I get my Eyeko stick in gold I am going to trade it!



> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box # 12!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Scawolita (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> FWIW, I am also in the Bay Area, also with a projected delivery date of 5/14.  I checked my tracking today, and it was in San Leandro.  I figure that means I'll get it tomorrow or Saturday.  Hope you do too!


 OMG Thank you so much! I just checked and mine is too! I nearly squealed!! Now if only I can get mine tomorrow, I have delivered to work and no one will be here Sat!


----------



## Scawolita (May 10, 2012)

I wish I could just go pick up from San Leandro  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## atomic (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's still over half the size of the full size, bringing the value to over $11.25. Which box did you get?
> ...


Yeah, I know, which is why I said "the box is valued above the price I paid." (I don't mean to sound snippy, just clarifying)

I got box #8, which has the fresh sugar lip treatment, the Kiehl's anti-wrinkle cream (I'm 23), a Bvlgari perfume sample, the miracle skin transformer lotion, and the notecard. The only thing I'm excited by is the lip treatment. I would have loved any brand of eyeliner, any nail polish, or the mascara. I've never complained about a box before, but I definitely feel like my box is one of the worst this month.


----------



## TonyaK (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What state are you in? PLEASE be on the West Coast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm not Country Chic, but I am her sister. We are in Wisconsin. Sorry. We both just got our tracking #'s on Tuesday, though. So, she got her box super fast! Not sure if mine came today or not. Leaving work now!


----------



## cclayson (May 10, 2012)

I am REALLY disapointed in this box. I've gotten some pretty great ones in the past though, so I guess I can't complain too much.

the one thing I was really excited for was the Dr.Jart. The tube is tiny, and it's about 1/3 full if that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What a bummer

The brush cleanser is eh...

The nail polish is a very shiny gold, it's pretty, but I don't do gold on my nails

The perfume is fancy, but not for me at all

The headband, nailpolish, and perfume are up for trade!


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When did it ship? When was your projected delivery date? I'm in Bay Area, says 5/14 hoping to get it sooner. Tjanks


I got the shipping email on Sunday but it didn't actually start tracking until yesterday the 9th.

As of today the 10th it is in San Leandro, CA and usually when my packages get there I get it in 1-2 days. So it could either be here a day early on Saturday or show up on time Monday 5/14 which is the projected delivery date.


----------



## Scawolita (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TonyaK* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not Country Chic, but I am her sister. We are in Wisconsin. Sorry. We both just got our tracking #'s on Tuesday, though. So, she got her box super fast! Not sure if mine came today or not. Leaving work now!





> Originally Posted by *Beauty-Flawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the shipping email on Sunday but it didn't actually start tracking until yesterday the 9th.
> ...


 Thanks you two!


----------



## jenn80802000 (May 10, 2012)

Hi I have the still eyeliner in the color flash would love to trade I am new but I am willing to send pics send with tracking confirmation


----------



## Laura Marie (May 10, 2012)

I'm sure someone has asked this but I really don't want to look through 80 pages LOL !!

*Has anyone emailed Birchbox about the Lip Fusion balm that expires 7/12?? *

What was their response?


----------



## Marshmelly (May 10, 2012)

Did anyone receive an empty Dr. Jart Beauty Balm? My tube is completely empty! I just emailed their customer service about it. What a bummer...that was the product I wanted to try out most.


----------



## eluveitie (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshmelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone receive an empty Dr. Jart Beauty Balm? My tube is completely empty! I just emailed their customer service about it. What a bummer...that was the product I wanted to try out most.


 mine wasn't completely empty..only about 1/3rd in it, but that seems to be the amount everyone has gotten. I was excited to try it too..but the sample is really small


----------



## Scawolita (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshmelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone receive an empty Dr. Jart Beauty Balm? My tube is completely empty! I just emailed their customer service about it. What a bummer...that was the product I wanted to try out most.


 Uh oh, I hope mine doesn't come like that. I have read that there is very little product in comparison to the size of the container it comes in but so far I don't believe any one has had an empty one. Sorry, I'm sure they'll take care of it for you!


----------



## astokes (May 10, 2012)

Have any of you been on Birchbox's Facebook? Every single comment is someone complaining. Never going on there again. Lol


----------



## lindalou3 (May 10, 2012)

My Dr. Jart Beauty Balm was basically empty too.  I squeeze some on my hand to sample (very small amount)...and then realized there isn't enough left in the tube to even try on my face!  I emailed birchbox as well to see if they could provide another sample.  This was the sample I was most excited to try.


----------



## mega789 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i cant remember wha tbox number i got but my box valie was about just 5.oo if that just got the kiehls, a perfume sample, sugar rose lip balm, a note card and the spf 20 moisturizer all small samples nothing spectactialar


 If you got the fresh sugar rose balm, which I believe is full size is worth $22.50 alone. I'm sure somebody would trade. I know I wouldn't mind trying that lip balm.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have any of you been on Birchbox's Facebook? Every single comment is someone complaining. Never going on there again. Lol


 that isn't just limited to facebook  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blondie415 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If you got the fresh sugar rose balm, which I believe is full size is worth $22.50 alone. I'm sure somebody would trade. I know I wouldn't mind trying that lip balmlook


 looked it up it is not the full size it is a small tube


----------



## Marshie (May 10, 2012)

My second account just updated &amp; I am getting Box 11! So Box 15 &amp; 11 for me. I am super stoked with both. Waaaay better than my Sample Society this month.


----------



## MKCurio (May 10, 2012)

The Algenist  Anti-Aging Moisturizer is amazing so far.  No skin reactions, it dries down silky smooth..I think I've been using stuff with too much oil in it.  it's like the clouds have parted and I have seen the light.  15ml for the sample is not bad since the full size is like $90 a jar


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (May 10, 2012)

SO After all my worrying that i wouldn't get a Stila in my second box, I realized that I wanted one for the wrong reasons anyway, so i'm glad i didn't get one! (i will post the boxes i DID receive below). While i DO need a new good black liquid liner, i realized i don't want a colored one as i don't go places that much where this would appeal and i work in an office. Secondly, I'm really not into glittery anything, even if it is a pearlized glitter. Third, I was lucky enough to receive a Sparkly Purple Stila pencil in my Welcome Box in January, which i wish i could wear more, i love purple (my welcome box also came along with a magnet. good save, Birch Box.), and finally, I got the Diorshow Mascara, THE $30.00 eye cream, and TWO (!!!) Dr. Jart's this month (my older sister, who is 21, is secretly a weird old lady and will only use PONDS on her face so she just handed it over to me.. as she did with her Revolution Beauty Balm last month. YEAH i know, she cray.) So i am very pleased and can't wait to receive my second box tomorrow (i HAD to peek..like many of you.. i began just seeing if i got stila, when i didn't, i went overboard. muahaha, and darn you Makeuptalk, for opening me up to the world of sneak-peaking my BirchBox).. I will go ahead and post my boxes with their numbers and weights below in a spoiler:

My First Box:

Zadi Doll's Box 6

Black Tie Ball Theme

Weight: .4800





Contents:


Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 in Glow *(YAY)* 
Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil Shampoo *(YAY-hooked on oils thanks to BBox)*

Dior Diorshow Extase *(*HAPPY DANCE*-Plus it is AMAZING, i am a mascara fiend and this is one of the top 3 I've used that actually volumize AND separate, which is ALL i want from a mascara!! and no flakes or smears after 10 hours...ANOTHER *HAPPY DANCE*)*

Dior Miss Dior Eau de Parfum *(sniff sniff, puke. HereYaGo Sissy )*


I will use all of these, sans the granny church perfume, went to my granny-like sister. She REALLY is one. Ponds and granny perfumes. we have proof.
andddddd.......

My Second Box:

Zadi Doll's Box 14

Social Butterfly Theme

Weight: .5970





Contents:


Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+ *(Wanted this badly, next to Dior, and now i have TWO thanks to my crazy sister!! I have grimey after-work face so i will use it later or tomorrow)* 
Color ClubÂ® Foil Collection *(YAY..my sister got it and it's pretty. I thought I'd hate it because it's a "shiny" metallic color, but it's very chic and subdued, and i can't dream of wearing Pink nail polish, but i almost wouldn't mind that one either.)*

Algenist Complete Eye Renewal Balm *(YAY!)*

Ojon volume advanceâ„¢ Volumizing Shampoo* (YAY!)*


LOVELOVELOVE everything here. Very excited for the eye balm, and a $30 size? YES PLEASE!
Overall, a wonderful month for me, as the last few have been just meh, and given me box jealousy for some of your boxes. For those of you wondering how i may have received two separate boxes when so many double or triple-boxers get the same box twice/thrice, i REALLY only think it was because i opted for the second box on 5/5/12 VERY last minute and my first box was shipped by the 7th. This makes me think they wouldn't have yet had the chance to spit out a second label along WITH the first. Just a hunch though, but i too am very skeptical of how they really use our beauty profiles. Anywho... I hope you guys all got boxes you like too and thanks for reading, i know i write too much. I like to type stuff like this but don't have the patience nor the audience for a blog hehe.


----------



## Dianochka (May 10, 2012)

For ten bucks a month, I think it's great. And with the points, it's an amazing deal. I get tired of the complaints... I do believe some are warranted, but for people who hate everything, and can't even enjoy one thing, then maybe you are misunderstanding the point of this service, which is to branch out and try new products. If you are that picky, the money would be better spent on something you know you will love than taking the gamble. Now I love Birchbox, but I think when we start comparing too much, we lose sight of what we might have ourselves. Not everyone can be pleased, and my dream box can often be someone else's nightmare. I also agree that with the products they hyped up, they should have made it more equitable and more people should have received them. But try to have some perspective about what it takes to pack and ship with so much care and detail as well as earning points to spend later, and sample products you normally wouldn't consider. Otherwise, why continue? Glossybox just came out for the US, and it's $21. That's way too much for me to spend, and when I compare the two, Birchbox is a better deal and offers more perks that you really can't beat for the price.


----------



## TXSlainte (May 10, 2012)

FYI - Orofluido will be half off (HALF OFF) at Ulta on May 24th. Guess I get to use my Birchbox points on something else now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PatriciaAO (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshmelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone receive an empty Dr. Jart Beauty Balm? My tube is completely empty! I just emailed their customer service about it. What a bummer...that was the product I wanted to try out most.


 Mine wasn't completely empty but had a very small amount of product. It looked like more than was actually in there because of the product coating the side of the tube made it look like 1/3 full. I also emailed customer service and haven't gotten a response yet. I was bummed out too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## page5 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cclayson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I agree, this is a very disappointing box.

My Dr. Jart is nearly empty also. 2 ml, 1/3 of a teaspoon, I don't think that should qualify as a sample.  

The perfume . . . in the words of my 11 year old: "Mom, that stuff stinks bad." She is the recipient of the headband because the bubble gum pink color is suitable for an 11 year old.

This is my fourth month and BirchBox has not sent me a single item I would consider buying.


----------



## arendish (May 10, 2012)

Anyone have a Fresh Sugar Rose' they'd like to trade? I have a beautyblender cleanser I'll never use. Liked the rest of my box (box 11) but really uninterested in that one item. : I would much rather trade, but if I have to I suppose I'll use some points to buy it.


----------



## Linabunnie (May 10, 2012)

Off topic, but just thought id mention... Glossybox just sent me an email saying their Now open for subs in The US. Join them for $21 a month. This month will be there 1st â€Americanâ€ box. I kinda want to see what there all about, just a bit expensive. I did see there last box which had a liquid eyeliner or some sort &amp; a full size OPI and more.... Hmmm.....


----------



## tulippop (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Off topic, but just thought id mention... Glossybox just sent me an email saying their Now open for subs in The US. Join them for $21 a month. This month will be there 1st â€Americanâ€ box. I kinda want to see what there all about, just a bit expensive. I did see there last box which had a liquid eyeliner or some sort &amp; a full size OPI and more.... Hmmm.....


I just got that too and just signed up!  woot!


----------



## ladygrey (May 10, 2012)

We got the exact same boxes! At first I was kinda bummed out about not getting some of the other stuff, like the Stila or the Kerastase, but I'm super stoked about these guys. Once I've had a chance to use everything, I'm going to be putting up a review on my blog. 



> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SO After all my worrying that i wouldn't get a Stila in my second box, I realized that I wanted one for the wrong reasons anyway, so i'm glad i didn't get one! (i will post the boxes i DID receive below). While i DO need a new good black liquid liner, i realized i don't want a colored one as i don't go places that much where this would appeal and i work in an office. Secondly, I'm really not into glittery anything, even if it is a pearlized glitter. Third, I was lucky enough to receive a Sparkly Purple Stila pencil in my Welcome Box in January, which i wish i could wear more, i love purple (my welcome box also came along with a magnet. good save, Birch Box.), and finally, I got the Diorshow Mascara, THE $30.00 eye cream, and TWO (!!!) Dr. Jart's this month (my older sister, who is 21, is secretly a weird old lady and will only use PONDS on her face so she just handed it over to me.. as she did with her Revolution Beauty Balm last month. YEAH i know, she cray.) So i am very pleased and can't wait to receive my second box tomorrow (i HAD to peek..like many of you.. i began just seeing if i got stila, when i didn't, i went overboard. muahaha, and darn you Makeuptalk, for opening me up to the world of sneak-peaking my BirchBox).. I will go ahead and post my boxes with their numbers and weights below in a spoiler:
> 
> ...


----------



## randerso (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dianochka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I get tired of the complaints... I do believe some are warranted, but for people who hate everything, and can't even enjoy one thing, then maybe you are misunderstanding the point of this service, which is to branch out and try new products. If you are that picky, the money would be better spent on something you know you will love than taking the gamble.


 This. It's the same reason I don't understand why people trade their samples without ever trying them. If you know what you want, why not just buy it in the first place? But I suppose it is fun to take the gamble, even if it's not logical.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, I have noticed there are a lot of people with really specific needs that subscribe to these services. Then they get really upset when they can't use most of the items they get. I mean, spend your money how you want, but recognize you are setting yourself up for disappointment and don't blame it on Birchbox.


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 10, 2012)

Holy crap...seriously with the Dr Jart!?!?!???? I have literally been messing with this tube 5 minutes to get out even a dab of product. This is 10x worse than the Jouer sample, but in a much larger tube. I almost took video to show that NOTHING IS COMING OUT OF THIS TUBE. Not exaggerating. This is the single worst sample I have ever gotten. Makes me so mad when BB approves samples like this! I am sad because BB seems to be on downhill slide that is continuing to pick up speed. Can't we go back to samples that aren't empty tubes. You can't introduce me to something that doesn't exist!


----------



## amandah (May 10, 2012)

I got a blue stila eyeliner. Anybody wanna trade for a brown?


----------



## missionista (May 10, 2012)

> I got a blue stila eyeliner. Anybody wanna trade for a brown?


 Amandah, what box # did you get?  Yours is the first blue one I've heard of, and that's the one I'm really hoping for.  I'm due to get a liner as well, so thinking maybe they'll put all one color in one box or something like that.


----------



## skylola123 (May 10, 2012)

Has anyone received their 20% off coupon for either 3,6,9, or 12 months with Birchbox?


----------



## pinktergal (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received their 20% off coupon for either 3,6,9, or 12 months with Birchbox?


 *I got mine for my 3rd and 6th.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## Linabunnie (May 10, 2012)

> I just got that too and just signed up!Â  woot!


 I didnt signup but am really thinking about it. Id def have to drop BB 1st. Think ill give them another month at least.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Off topic, but just thought id mention... Glossybox just sent me an email saying their Now open for subs in The US. Join them for $21 a month. This month will be there 1st â€Americanâ€ box. I kinda want to see what there all about, just a bit expensive. I did see there last box which had a liquid eyeliner or some sort &amp; a full size OPI and more.... Hmmm.....


 It sucks to see that we will be spending a little over 115 every 6 months on samples... but I couldnt resist!


----------



## pinktergal (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Holy crap...seriously with the Dr Jart!?!?!???? I have literally been messing with this tube 5 minutes to get out even a dab of product. This is 10x worse than the Jouer sample, but in a much larger tube. I almost took video to show that NOTHING IS COMING OUT OF THIS TUBE. Not exaggerating. This is the single worst sample I have ever gotten. Makes me so mad when BB approves samples like this! I am sad because BB seems to be on downhill slide that is continuing to pick up speed. Can't we go back to samples that aren't empty tubes. You can't introduce me to something that doesn't exist!


 *Maybe yours is defective? I had enough in mine for 2 full face applications, and there's still a little left. And it came out easily. Yours may be empty.*


----------



## Margo Julianna (May 10, 2012)

How can you tell what number your box is? It looks like I am getting Kerastase (3 samples) Dr. Jart, color club polish, stila eyeliner and a notecard.


----------



## missionista (May 10, 2012)

> Has anyone received their 20% off coupon for either 3,6,9, or 12 months with Birchbox?


 I got my 3 month one.  This month I am due for my 6 month one, and when that comes in, I am soooooo going shopping!


----------



## amandah (May 10, 2012)

> Amandah, what box # did you get?Â  Yours is the first blue one I've heard of, and that's the one I'm really hoping for.Â  I'm due to get a liner as well, so thinking maybe they'll put all one color in one box or something like that.


 I got box #3


----------



## Dianochka (May 10, 2012)

> This.Â It's the same reason I don't understand why people trade their samples without ever trying them. If you know what you want, why not just buy it in the first place? But I suppose it is fun to take the gamble, even if it's not logical.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, I have noticed there are a lot of people with really specific needs that subscribe to these services. Then they get really upset when they can't use most of the items they get. I mean, spend your money how you want, but recognize you are setting yourself up for disappointment and don't blame it on Birchbox.


 Yes, I agree, and good point about the specific needs. I never understood the comments "I can't use any of the products". That's pretty bad odds that don't seem in their favor, so personally, I would avoid the service and just make the trip to the dermatologist or department store for recommendations lol. That IS pretty bad about the empty Dr. Jart sample tubes, though, that some people got. I hope they send them out new ones! That kind of quality control is not ok.


----------



## cjeanette (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *randerso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This. It's the same reason I don't understand why people trade their samples without ever trying them. If you know what you want, why not just buy it in the first place? But I suppose it is fun to take the gamble, even if it's not logical.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 I have to agree with this.  I have noticed the boxes I was least excited about ended up having items that I love after trying.  I am not super pumped for my box this month but I will be trying every product.


----------



## genevaneva (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BFaire06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has anyone been able to review their notecards for points?  i can click on the give feedback link but nothing will load


 Same for me. How frustrating. My box only had 4 items, and I now have 190 points...If only they'd let me review the notecards!!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It sucks to see that we will be spending a little over 115 every 6 months on samples... but I couldnt resist!


 i wonder if theres a 12 step program for sub/sample addicts??  i need to go!!!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cjeanette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have to agree with this.  I have noticed the boxes I was least excited about ended up having items that I love after trying.  I am not super pumped for my box this month but I will be trying every product.


 i am the same way.....i end up LOVING things i never wanted, or thought i didnt want..  i guess thats part of trying something new!!  every bb purchase i have made has been items i would never just buy..


----------



## Aleyna (May 10, 2012)

I got this box. I think I got the worst box.



This is my first Birchbox ever. How very disappointing, but at least I know that I can trade for other samples on here.

I am willing to trade all of the samples that I got in my box including the notecard and envelope.

Here is what I got: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.140059056127330.29312.100003697108112&amp;type=3&amp;l=a577731801

I am willing to trade for:

fresh Sugar RosÃ© Tinted Lip Treatment SPF 15

FusionBeauty LipFusion Balm Lip Conditioning Stick SPF 15

KÃ©rastase Age Premium Bain Substantif Shampoo

KÃ©rastase Age Premium Masque Substantif

KÃ©rastase Cristalliste Lumiere Liquide

Kiehl's Abyssine Cream

Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream

Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil Shampoo

Ojon volume advanceâ„¢ Volumizing Shampoo

Ojon damage reverseâ„¢ Restorative Conditioner

Eyeko Fat Eye Stick


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *blondie415* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> looked it up it is not the full size it is a small tube


 It's 0.08, the full size is 0.15, so it's over half size... it's worth at least $11.25 like others have stated. That one item is worth more than you paid. It's great stuff, I got mine from Sephora and LOVE it.


----------



## Scawolita (May 10, 2012)

Has anybody who git the foil nail Polish gotten the pink instead of gold?? If so, what box #? Also would like to hear from the ladies who've already gotten their eyeliners, which color you got and what your box number was? Thanks!!


----------



## beautyandbrains (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> When I get those kind samples I use some small plastic containers I bought at Target and pour the product from the foil packet into the little container. I do this for face creams and lotions too. It works pretty well.


 Great idea! I have never thought of that before. Maybe I will look a little kinder on foil packets with more than a 1 time sample in them now.

Also, I think I officially have a beauty box problem. I just signed up for my second Birchbox account and a Glossybox tonight. This is in addition to the Beauty Box 5 and Sindulge boxes I'm also supposed to receive this month. 

My first Birchbox was the Teen Vogue box and it was awesome! Full size Essie and Tarte Lipsurgence, my ultimate HG hair product Kerastase Exilir Ultime, Kate Spade Twirl and a twist tie.

Here's hoping the first box on my second account gets the same amount of love! Wishing for some Stila, Dior or Lipfusion coming my way!


----------



## jumpnshout5 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Off topic, but just thought id mention... Glossybox just sent me an email saying their Now open for subs in The US. Join them for $21 a month. This month will be there 1st â€Americanâ€ box. I kinda want to see what there all about, just a bit expensive. I did see there last box which had a liquid eyeliner or some sort &amp; a full size OPI and more.... Hmmm.....


 I was reading a blog the other day where someone had received a complimentary (I think) Glossybox US box. The box had full sized products in it, but according to Glossybox CS, actually boxes would only contain travel &amp; deluxe sample sizes. Kind of misleading I think. Should be interesting to see what people actually get. I think I will pass for $21 if you only get samples anyway.


----------



## page5 (May 10, 2012)

Well, one good thing about only having enough Jart BB balm to cover half of my face: I realize I look better without it than with it on!

Is it a tinted moisturizer that I am supposed to put foundation over? I don't like this at all.  I've used my sister's Garnier BB cream and I liked it much better than this Dr. Jart balm. Maybe it is formulated for lighter skin tones? I have a medium skin tone.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautyandbrains* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## beautyandbrains (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Country Chic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I rec'd my GG BB today!!!  Box # 14 - Chic Sunday Brunch  (I rec'd my shipping notice on 5/8 with a weight of .584 and a projected delivery date 5/14)
> 
> ...


 We're box twins this month! Definatily excited about the Ojon, my hair can use all the volume it can get. Plus this is a great sample size for traveling. Also loved the eye cream. I'm going to have to hoard this sample because I'd never pay full price for this. Not wild about the nail polish, I usually stick to neutral on my nails and I've already tried the BB cream before, but all in all, I'm pretty satisfied. Yeah, it's nice to get full size products, but honestly. I paid $10 and I definitely got $10 worth this month so I can't complain


----------



## yanelib27 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautyandbrains* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Country Chic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## pinktergal (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *beautyandbrains* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We're box twins this month! Definatily excited about the Ojon, my hair can use all the volume it can get. Plus this is a great sample size for traveling. Also loved the eye cream. I'm going to have to hoard this sample because I'd never pay full price for this. Not wild about the nail polish, I usually stick to neutral on my nails and I've already tried the BB cream before, but all in all, I'm pretty satisfied. Yeah, it's nice to get full size products, but honestly. I paid $10 and I definitely got $10 worth this month so I can't complain


 *This is my box, too. The eye cream's prorated value is $30.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And it's a GREAT eye cream!  I probably will buy it when I use up this mini.  At my age, a good eye cream is a must, not a lust .  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## iugirl13 (May 10, 2012)

I hope we will soon be able to review for the Gossip Girl notecards!


----------



## eluveitie (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box #3


  What color was the nail polish on your box? I'm getting that same box and I already got the gold one, so I'm hoping box 3 has the pink


----------



## amandah (May 10, 2012)

> Â What color was the nail polish on your box? I'm getting that same box and I already got the gold one, so I'm hoping box 3 has the pink


 I got gold


----------



## mega789 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was reading a blog the other day where someone had received a complimentary (I think) Glossybox US box. The box had full sized products in it, but according to Glossybox CS, actually boxes would only contain travel &amp; deluxe sample sizes. Kind of misleading I think. Should be interesting to see what people actually get. I think I will pass for $21 if you only get samples anyway.


 
I read that on a blog also, but than the blogger questioned Glossybox about whether or not the boxes will have full sizesand their answer was that: Every box will have 5 products with 1 being full sized and the rest samples, like travel sizes and not foil packets... So it's better than small samples, but I still think $21 is high for that. Like Sample Society, it should $15 max. I am paying $20 with a promo code for Beauty Fix and there I get to pick my own products and most of them are full sized items and you get 8!!!


----------



## viccckyhoang (May 10, 2012)

my bb cream is way less than 1/3... plus its on the top of the bottle and not where the opening is.. it took forever to squeeze some product out.. and it looks like the sample size is good for just ONE application... uhhh seriously birchbox?


----------



## Lychae (May 10, 2012)

Can anyone else or will be able to leave feedback for the notecards? im 10 pts away from 40.00


----------



## iugirl13 (May 10, 2012)

Someone on twitter asked BirchboxOps about leaving feedback on the notecards and this was the response "So sorry for the confusion! The note card was our monthly extra, so you will not be able to leave feedback on that item." Great...


----------



## goldenmeans (May 10, 2012)

Got both my boxes today. The eyeliners were two different colors- black and blue, yay! I really like the nail polish, too. I'm pretty happy with everything, save for the stuff to wash your brushes. Not that it's not useful, just that it's not fun. Like getting a toothbrush in a goody bag at a birthday party.

I love that one of my themes was a book launch and it contained sparkly eyeliner. The big joke around the office is how no one in publishing wears eyeliner.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I read that on a blog also, but than the blogger questioned Glossybox about whether or not the boxes will have full sizesand their answer was that: Every box will have 5 products with 1 being full sized and the rest samples, like travel sizes and not foil packets... So it's better than small samples, but I still think $21 is high for that. Like Sample Society, it should $15 max. I am paying $20 with a promo code for Beauty Fix and there I get to pick my own products and most of them are full sized items and you get 8!!!


 What the promo code for Beauty Fix? I'd love to try it!


----------



## MakeUpAddicted (May 10, 2012)

My 2 boxes both have the Keratase samples and nail polish in them. One has the pretty coral shade and the other has the gold shade. The similarities end there though and I am excited about both boxes.


----------



## Kristinexoxox (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kristine, your second box is my dream box!! So jealous.


 Honestly, that second box I buy for my mom, so I'm not going to see anything out of it.... maybe she loves me enough to let me have that mascara


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


REALLY?? I have never called them so I never have had that conversation. The one problem I had- they mailed my December box to my billing address- was remedied with a quick email in which I got a second free box! I actually found BB through profiles in a couple of business publications and TV profiles, and  so I was always under the impression that the beauty profiles tied more to market research and info for brand partners rather than any real benefit for consumers!!I That was never explicitly stated, but the implication was pretty obvious.


----------



## Lychae (May 10, 2012)

LOL are you serious? we are always able to leave feedback on our lifestyle item all the time! We didn't even get a "lifestyle" item truly. it's kinda like a joke in my opinion.


----------



## Scawolita (May 10, 2012)

> Got both my boxes today. The eyeliners were two different colors- black and blue, yay! I really like the nail polish, too. I'm pretty happy with everything, save for the stuff to wash your brushes. Not that it's not useful, just that it's not fun. Like getting a toothbrush in a goody bag at a birthday party. I love that one of my themes was a book launch and it contained sparkly eyeliner. The big joke around the office is how no one in publishing wears eyeliner.


 Which color eyelids eta were in which h box, please? Ty


----------



## mega789 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What the promo code for Beauty Fix? I'd love to try it!


 
The promo code is *BFBLOG..This one actually gives you $30 off of their price $49.99 per quarter. I love this service and has made these small samples almost put to shame. Beauty Fix just needs to get more samples more often and their Customer Service isn't always on the same page. *


----------



## Kristinexoxox (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That would have been my ideal two boxes. I did get your second box so at least I got one I wanted really bad!


 The first one is really *mine*, I love it. I wanted that eyeliner pretty bad. My mom wanted to try out BB (so that box is hers), because she sees how I am every time one of these boxes/bags come to the house, so I bought her this month. This woman has not touched makeup in ages, since I was a little girl to be honest, and the fact that these boxes/bag have sparked an interest in her really makes me happy 



.


----------



## goldenmeans (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which color eyelids eta were in which h box, please? Ty


 I got boxes one and three. I don't recall which color was in which box.


----------



## Linabunnie (May 10, 2012)

This is my cousins 1st month with BB and she still hasn't received an email saying her box shipped. She tried viewing her box on the site and there showing "Feb box" WTH?




Is anyone still waiting for a shipping notification?


----------



## JessicaMarie (May 10, 2012)

Random but does anyone else think the Kiehl's Abyssine Cream + has a distinct smell? The second I opened it up and played around with it I knew it was a familiar scent. A few hours later at work I figured out what it was! Those slime products they market to kids. Am I the only weirdo that thought it smelled like that? Lol


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which color eyelids eta were in which h box, please? Ty


 I have box #14 and I got the brown eyeliner. Although I don't think that matter because they probably won't just put brown eyeliner in only #14. They probably put any color eyeliner in the boxes that have it.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> The promo code is *BFBLOG..This one actually gives you $30 off of their price $49.99 per quarter. I love this service and has made these small samples almost put to shame. Beauty Fix just needs to get more samples more often and their Customer Service isn't always on the same page. *


 Thanks!

So is it deluxe samples and one full sized item? I could never justify spending $50 on it, but for $20 I'd try a month.


----------



## benefitbabe90 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Would you be interested in swapping? I'll be receiving two liners and will probably end up trading one.


 I would  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what products are you interested in?


----------



## JadedBeauty (May 10, 2012)

I am bummed out that I didn't get the referral points for my new account because it was sent to the same address as my first account...is that normal?


----------



## Amber Barrera (May 10, 2012)

Issue resolved no need to leave this rant up





I'm getting two box 3s.


----------



## Amber Barrera (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linabunnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my cousins 1st month with BB and she still hasn't received an email saying her box shipped. She tried viewing her box on the site and there showing "Feb box" WTH?
> 
> ...


 I'm going through the same thing. I emailed CS so when I get a reply I will post it here.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (May 10, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Shu Uemura shampoo?

How many uses do you get out of the packet? 

If you own it does the bottle last you a long time? If I like it I might consider using my points to buy it. But only if the bottle lasts you a really long time since $55 is alot for a shampoo.


----------



## shinylights (May 10, 2012)

I'm getting BOX 13. It's actually down at my PO BOX right now.


----------



## givegoodface (May 10, 2012)

received mine today!  It was projected to be delivered on the 14th so I am pleased.

video review on my channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZjU5gPiHtA


----------



## ddave (May 10, 2012)

Do you mean GAK? Yeah I totally agree! I like that smell though...makes me nostalgic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ddave (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Random but does anyone else think the Kiehl's Abyssine Cream + has a distinct smell? The second I opened it up and played around with it I knew it was a familiar scent. A few hours later at work I figured out what it was! Those slime products they market to kids. Am I the only weirdo that thought it smelled like that? Lol


 Do you mean GAK? Totally agree! But I like that smell lol


----------



## winkiepup (May 10, 2012)

> This is my cousins 1st month with BB and she still hasn't received an email saying her box shipped. She tried viewing her box on the site and there showing "Feb box" WTH?  Is anyone still waiting for a shipping notification?


 I am - I haven't gotten one on my second account. I called them today and they said it shipped yesterday, so I should be receiving a notice today or tomorrow...


----------



## winkiepup (May 10, 2012)

What do you all think about Glossybox? Are the UK boxes really that good? $21 is a little steep for 5 samples (one full-size, 4 travel size), but I'm thinking that maybe the first official box will be awesome, like MyGlam's, and worth a try...


----------



## Aleyna (May 10, 2012)

Can someone please trade samples with me?

I swear I got the worse box ever, and it's my first Birchbox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tameloy (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What do you all think about Glossybox? Are the UK boxes really that good? $21 is a little steep for 5 samples (one full-size, 4 travel size), but I'm thinking that maybe the first official box will be awesome, like MyGlam's, and worth a try...


 I am going to try it for at least the first month. I am probably cancelling Beauty Army, so I am looking for a new sub to sign up for. I thought about Sample Society, but this months box looked awful. I'm giving Glossybox a shot...mainly because I know the first "official" box should be good and I don't want box envy! haha


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Aleyna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone please trade samples with me?
> 
> I swear I got the worse box ever, and it's my first Birchbox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Which box/samples did you get?


----------



## JessicaMarie (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ddave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you mean GAK? Yeah I totally agree! I like that smell though...makes me nostalgic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes! Haha it's not that I don't like the smell it's just that it wasn't what I was expecting. At least I'm not the only one hehe.


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Someone on twitter asked BirchboxOps about leaving feedback on the notecards and this was the response "So sorry for the confusion! The note card was our monthly extra, so you will not be able to leave feedback on that item." Great...


 i guess the monthly extra is different than the lifestyle extra??  i swear when we got the tea, i could leave feedback for that..  or maybe i'm confused..


----------



## Country Chic (May 10, 2012)

I first rec'd my GG sign up link (for a 2nd acct) today.  I really like ALL of the boxes this month, so I went ahead &amp; signed up for my 2nd acct (because I will still receive a GG box).  In my e-mail confirmation (under item) it does note that the shipping date will be May 20th.  If this is your 1st month, check your order confirmation e-mail &amp; see if it shows a later ship date.  Maybe if we signed up after a certain date there is another group of shipments?  Just a thought.


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (May 10, 2012)

I've got two boxes on their way to me this month.  Despite the fact that I'm itching to know what I'm getting, I've somehow managed to resist peeking so it will be a surprise when they arrive! 






One box is supposed to be here Monday and the other Tuesday but seeing as how some folks got theirs before their estimated delivery date, I'm hoping they'll both get here this weekend.  &lt;fingers crossed&gt;


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 10, 2012)

has everyone that has received the bb cream had issues with it being half full or hard to squeeze out??  i am to get it in my box.. i hope it isnt a problem......


----------



## Country Chic (May 10, 2012)

We did get to review the tea


----------



## sleepykat (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i guess the monthly extra is different than the lifestyle extra??  i swear when we got the tea, i could leave feedback for that..  or maybe i'm confused..


 I remember leaving feedback on the mini Larabar.


----------



## Stdanzy (May 10, 2012)

> i guess the monthly extra is different than the lifestyle extra??Â  i swear when we got the tea, i could leave feedback for that..Â  or maybe i'm confused..


 I got the tea last month, and was able to leave feedback for both of them, until now I have always been bales to review the "extras"... Kinda lame that the option to give feedback is presented in the first place if in fact we are not bale to.


----------



## Stdanzy (May 10, 2012)

Oy bales should say able, stupid autocorrect


----------



## sleepykat (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> So is it deluxe samples and one full sized item? I could never justify spending $50 on it, but for $20 I'd try a month.


 BeautyFix is mostly full-size, with a few deluxe size. It is quarterly, not monthly. If the BFBLOG code still works, it so worth it! If you use that code for your first box, you will not be subscribed for other seasons, and if you do sign up for a subscription, you can skip seasons. There is  BeautyFix thread around here somewhere with great photos and descriptions.


----------



## ladygrey (May 10, 2012)

I actually just washed my hair with it! I went ahead and used the whole packet because I didn't really have a way to store it, but I'm guessing you can get 2, maybe 3 uses out of that little packet. I'll have to wait until my hair dries, but it smells awesome, lathers up nicely, and after I washed it out my hair felt pleasantly clean and light (which is something new to me since I have long, thick, heavy hair). Afterwards, I didn't need to use any conditioner or conditioning spray--it just combed right through, with only a few minor tangles. I really, really want to buy it. 



> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the Shu Uemura shampoo?
> 
> ...


----------



## galaxiigrl (May 10, 2012)

> i guess the monthly extra is different than the lifestyle extra??Â  i swear when we got the tea, i could leave feedback for that..Â  or maybe i'm confused..


 Now I'm remembering the monthly extra from the January box, which was a Birchbox magnet. We were not able to leave feedback for that, either. It's too bad, because without the notecard several boxes only have four items to review this month.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 10, 2012)

I just logged into my Birchbox account and it is finally showing the picture of the box I will be getting and it lists the items.  Haha!  I got beauty blender cleaner!  Um, I was not signed up for Birchbox when they sent out the beauty blenders.  I don't even use makeup.  Anybody want to trade? 

My box will arrive on Monday, according to the shipping info., but it also says it's sitting in the Post Office in Omaha, which means it should be in my mailbox tomorrow.

The other products are:

Arquist L'Etrog.  I'm guessing that's the perfume sample?  I really hope it smells nice.

Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF15.  Hmmm ...

Color Club Foil Collection.  I love nail polish.  I really don't care what color it is.

Twistband Skinny Headband.  These kind of things always come off.  Bummer.  But maybe this one will work.

And, of course, the Birchbox notecard.  Yeah, so amused with that ...  Not.

I will be keeping/trying everything except the beautyblender cleaner. 

You will have to message me via the MakeUpTalk site if you want to trade, as I cannot go back and sort through all the pages to see if anyone replies to this post.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 10, 2012)

You can try the trade thread, too

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread



> Originally Posted by *Aleyna* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can someone please trade samples with me?
> 
> I swear I got the worse box ever, and it's my first Birchbox.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lychae (May 10, 2012)

my dr. jart is empty..i opened it to see the color of it and nothing even comes out of it! it must be dried up? or??? nothing exists in my tube! atleast other people are getting things in their tube.


----------



## sleepykat (May 10, 2012)

I trade samples that I haven't tried. But it is not because I am disappointed in them or wouldn't try them. Someone else wants them more than I do and I can in turn get something I have been wanting to try but wouldn't purchase. If someone else is dying to try a product that I have and I am only minorly excited about it and vice versa, the trade is fun and feels very win/win. But if trading wasn't an option, I would try everything in my boxes.


----------



## Hollie Prince (May 10, 2012)

I'm soo excited! I'm getting box 6!!!!


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *galaxiigrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Now I'm remembering the monthly extra from the January box, which was a Birchbox magnet. We were not able to leave feedback for that, either. It's too bad, because without the notecard several boxes only have four items to review this month.


 thats true..  maybe the hair ties &amp; headbands are the lifestyle extras?  can we feedback those??


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just logged into my Birchbox account and it is finally showing the picture of the box I will be getting and it lists the items.  Haha!  I got beauty blender cleaner!  Um, I was not signed up for Birchbox when they sent out the beauty blenders.  I don't even use makeup.  Anybody want to trade?
> 
> ...


 if the notecard came with an envelope and a stamp then i would REALLY be impressed..  always nice to have a lil card to send to soemeone on hand....


----------



## Lavin (May 11, 2012)

Hey, if anyone wants a link to sign up for another May box, I have one!

It says your first box with this link will be the Gossip Girl one,

If you'd like to use it please message me!


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually just washed my hair with it! I went ahead and used the whole packet because I didn't really have a way to store it, but I'm guessing you can get 2, maybe 3 uses out of that little packet. I'll have to wait until my hair dries, but it smells awesome, lathers up nicely, and after I washed it out my hair felt pleasantly clean and light (which is something new to me since I have long, thick, heavy hair). Afterwards, I didn't need to use any conditioner or conditioning spray--it just combed right through, with only a few minor tangles. I really, really want to buy it.


 On the BB site it says you only need one pump for all your hair so I'm wondering how long the whole bottle would last you. I have a feeling I'll like it, but I don't know if I could justify the price unless it lasts me a few months.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> guess what ladies?? i contacted the beauty blender website and told them about how birchbox sent me a blender sponge one month and not the cleanser this month.  i told them that i was bummed that it wasn't in my box and requested a sample.  they responded in about two hours and said that they would ship out a sample to my address! this has really made my day. Yay!!!
> 
> ...


 According to the Birchbox website, I am getting the beautyblender cleaner.  I think I a m going to contact the beauty blender website and see if they will send me a beautyblender.  Probably not, but it's worth a shot, you know?


----------



## ladygrey (May 11, 2012)

The price is what's holding me back. If I get a discount code and enough points to knock off a big chunk, I think I might go ahead and splurge. My hair feels quite nice right now. 



> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the BB site it says you only need one pump for all your hair so I'm wondering how long the whole bottle would last you. I have a feeling I'll like it, but I don't know if I could justify the price unless it lasts me a few months.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just logged into my Birchbox account and it is finally showing the picture of the box I will be getting and it lists the items.  Haha!  I got beauty blender cleaner!  Um, I was not signed up for Birchbox when they sent out the beauty blenders.  I don't even use makeup.  Anybody want to trade?
> 
> ...


Another makeup junkie in Omaha? I thought I was the only one here





My box also is supposed to be here on Monday, but I was hoping for sooner, because it was in Kansas city yesterday! Anyway, the stupid tracking info has not updated since yesterday so I don't know, but I hope I get it by the weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (May 11, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Miracle Skin Transformer?

I tested it on my hand and it felt really nice. I was thinking of mixing it in with my foundation because I think I'll get more use out of the product.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The price is what's holding me back. If I get a discount code and enough points to knock off a big chunk, I think I might go ahead and splurge. My hair feels quite nice right now.


 This is only my second box, does BB give out discount codes?

I was hoping dermstore carried the brand because I heard they frequently give out $25 off of $50 coupons so then it would be worth it. But they don't.


----------



## sleepykat (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is only my second box, does BB give out discount codes?
> 
> I was hoping dermstore carried the brand because I heard they frequently give out $25 off of $50 coupons so then it would be worth it. But they don't.


 I received a 20% off code for my 3 month anniversary with them. I am not sure if monthly members get those, or only annual members; one of the other ladies can probably answer that. Sometimes they will have a special. Keep an eye out on their blog and Facebook page for stuff like that.


----------



## sleepykat (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the Miracle Skin Transformer?
> 
> I tested it on my hand and it felt really nice. I was thinking of mixing it in with my foundation because I think I'll get more use out of the product.


 I expect to receive this in my box. Is it okay for face in addition to body? If it is, then I am more likely to like it.


----------



## Stemarber (May 11, 2012)

I haven't gotten my shipping confirmation yet and when I log onto my account the last box I see is Feb's...even though I got March and April's as well. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## mega789 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> So is it deluxe samples and one full sized item? I could never justify spending $50 on it, but for $20 I'd try a month.


 
Well you actually get to pick your items from a bunch, and depending what you choose, you could get all 8 full sized products. I did the math and my first box I got retailed almost $400. My second box retailed at $250. Plus you get to pick a makeup bag. You can skip seasons if you let them know too.


----------



## ladygrey (May 11, 2012)

They do. It varies, sometimes they'll have a random 10 or 15% off code here or there, or they let people vote on facebook what kind of products they want discounted or want bonus points on. they also give out a 20% off code every 3 months you've been with them. 



> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is only my second box, does BB give out discount codes?
> 
> I was hoping dermstore carried the brand because I heard they frequently give out $25 off of $50 coupons so then it would be worth it. But they don't.


----------



## tulippop (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They do. It varies, sometimes they'll have a random 10 or 15% off code here or there, or they let people vote on facebook what kind of products they want discounted or want bonus points on. they also give out a 20% off code every 3 months you've been with them.


 They give 20% discounts every 3 months?  I'm on my fourth month with May and I haven't received anything.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Another makeup junkie in Omaha? I thought I was the only one here
> ...


 I am not a makeup junkie.  Sorry.  I don't use makeup at all.  I subscribed to Birchbox to find products I've never heard of before.  I'm interested in skincare and haircare mainly.  And Perfume.  Their lifestyle extras are sometimes interesting, although I really hate the notecards for May.  I give my makeup samples away or trade them for stuff I can actually use.


----------



## Amber Barrera (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't gotten my shipping confirmation yet and when I log onto my account the last box I see is Feb's...even though I got March and April's as well. Anyone else having this issue?


 Yes, I am too but as of tonight I was able to use the "Give feedback" method to see what box I am getting.


----------



## sleepykat (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am not a makeup junkie.  Sorry.  I don't use makeup at all.  I subscribed to Birchbox to find products I've never heard of before.  I'm interested in skincare and haircare mainly.  And Perfume.  Their lifestyle extras are sometimes interesting, although I really hate the notecards for May.  I give my makeup samples away or trade them for stuff I can actually use.


 If you trade away all of your makeup samples, you may become very popular on the trade threads.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There are so many of us makeup junkies here.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I expect to receive this in my box. Is it okay for face in addition to body? If it is, then I am more likely to like it.


 It doesn't say but it's just a body cream with a slight golden tint to it. They have one specifically for the face though. It's on the BB website.

The sample is a pretty good size, but to use on the body you only get like 1 application.


----------



## sleepykat (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It doesn't say but it's just a body cream with a slight golden tint to it. They have one specifically for the face though. It's on the BB website.
> 
> The sample is a pretty good size, but to use on the body you only get like 1 application.


 Thanks. I guess I will give it some thought. I am interested in it, but if it's a wishlist item for someone else, I may trade it anyway. There is very little of my body that will show until I lose weight anyway. I didn't notice; are they all in the shade Glow?


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Well you actually get to pick your items from a bunch, and depending what you choose, you could get all 8 full sized products. I did the math and my first box I got retailed almost $400. My second box retailed at $250. Plus you get to pick a makeup bag. You can skip seasons if you let them know too.


 That's not bad at all.

Is there different products each month? I just checked and there wasn't anything I was crazy about aside from the makeup mitt and the nail tech duo[base and red polish]. If I didn't already have the skindinavia spray I'd like that. But I guess it couldn't hurt to have another for when I run out.


----------



## calexxia (May 11, 2012)

> This.Â It's the same reason I don't understand why people trade their samples without ever trying them. If you know what you want, why not just buy it in the first place? But I suppose it is fun to take the gamble, even if it's not logical.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, I have noticed there are a lot of people with really specific needs that subscribe to these services. Then they get really upset when they can't use most of the items they get. I mean, spend your money how you want, but recognize you are setting yourself up for disappointment and don't blame it on Birchbox.


 Great points, although I also understand that as subscribers, people have the right (maybe even the responsibility) to voice what they do or DON'T like about a service. Personally, I love Birchbox. I've had amazing boxes and totally forgettable boxes and ones that were in-between, but so far, at least, I've always had FUN with them, and that is what it's about for me.


----------



## Steffi (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jumpnshout5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was reading a blog the other day where someone had received a complimentary (I think) Glossybox US box. The box had full sized products in it, but according to Glossybox CS, actually boxes would only contain travel &amp; deluxe sample sizes. Kind of misleading I think. Should be interesting to see what people actually get. I think I will pass for $21 if you only get samples anyway.


  I read the same one I think.  Pink Sith. $21 does seem a bit steep for samples.


----------



## sleepykat (May 11, 2012)

> Great points, although I also understand that as subscribers, people have the right (maybe even the responsibility) to voice what they do or DON'T like about a service. Personally, I love Birchbox. I've had amazing boxes and totally forgettable boxes and ones that were in-between, but so far, at least, I've always had FUN with them, and that is what it's about for me.


 It is helpful to read what people do or do not like about different services. But it seems like the Birchbox type business model isn't something you will be happy with if you are very specific in your wants/needs ("don't want face creams", "looking for well-known brands", "too old or too young for this sort of product"). It seems like more brands will work with a service if they will market all of their partnered brands and get them into the hands of subscribers, specifically subscribers who wouldn't have otherwise ever tried it. Many young people might realize that wrinkle cream can be preventative, not only for those who have wrinkles. Any of us could realize that this unknown brand makes our new HG product. When that happens, the brand has expanded its market outside of its usual demographic. Of course some complaints are valid. But if the publicized marketing goal is to get outside your comfort zone, and then you get upset because they didn't listen to your the types of products you are comfortable with...another type of service altogether may be better for you.


----------



## nikita8501 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> So is it deluxe samples and one full sized item? I could never justify spending $50 on it, but for $20 I'd try a month.


 I got my BeautyFix batch a few weeks ago and at least 5 out of the 8 items are full sized, while others are travel sized...I got a Juice Beauty Oil-free moisturizer, which I think is supposed to be travel sized, but I am sure it is gonna last me for at least 3 months! So you do get pretty nice sized products. The only thing is the selection of products. They mostly have only skin care and hair related products. But for the amount of products that you do get...I think it is an awesome value!


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 11, 2012)

> my dr. jart is empty..i opened it to see the color of it and nothing even comes out of it! it must be dried up? or??? nothing exists in my tube! atleast other people are getting things in their tube.


 Mine was EMPTY as well. I mean empty. I squeezed and rolled it like a toothpaste tube...not even a single drop of product! I am trying not to complain because I see it's irritating people, but seriously...this is crazy.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am not a makeup junkie.  Sorry.  I don't use makeup at all.  I subscribed to Birchbox to find products I've never heard of before.  I'm interested in skincare and haircare mainly.  And Perfume.  Their lifestyle extras are sometimes interesting, although I really hate the notecards for May.  I give my makeup samples away or trade them for stuff I can actually use.


 You may want to look into Sample Society.  They're usually heavier on the skin and hair care--I love trying out new products.  I'm much pickier about my makeup and the colors I use.


----------



## karenX (May 11, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* 

I am not a makeup junkie.  Sorry.  I don't use makeup at all.  I subscribed to Birchbox to find products I've never heard of before.  I'm interested in skincare and haircare mainly.  And Perfume.  Their lifestyle extras are sometimes interesting, although I really hate the notecards for May.  I give my makeup samples away or trade them for stuff I can actually use.
 I'm actually the same way. I have holy grail products for pretty much every makeup product I use.

I LOVE fragrance samples - skin and haircare are definitely way up there, though... especially serums and oils.

I've gotten some makeup products in BB over the past year(mostly full size, where I got more than my money's worth back on ebay), but I rarely get makeup, truth be told. Nail polishes being the exception - I do get a lot of those.

generally though, I get hair and skincare, along with some fragrance.

BB has sent some questionable things at times, but I do credit them with sending me some WONDERFUL skin and haircare products(Nuxe, Redken, Oscar Blandi, Algenist, Borghese, etc).


----------



## Playedinloops (May 11, 2012)

My box arrived yesterday, which was surprisingly fast. I got the stila in Rock candy and I really like it. Since it's brown, I'm wearing it at work today, but its still sparkly. 

I found it a little funny that they crossed out the UPC so we  can't go exchange it like people did with their essie and lipsurgence.


----------



## JessicaMarie (May 11, 2012)

The BVLGARI Omnia perfume is amazing! Plus instead of a stopper sample, it actually had a little mini spray topper. It's already sitting in my cart, waiting for my paycheck to buy it!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 11, 2012)

Yeah, me too. I am trading my Stila liquid for Dr. Jart even though the Stila is much more expensive because I really wanted the Jart and the liquid liner is great to play with but I might actually invest in Jart if I like it!



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I trade samples that I haven't tried. But it is not because I am disappointed in them or wouldn't try them. Someone else wants them more than I do and I can in turn get something I have been wanting to try but wouldn't purchase. If someone else is dying to try a product that I have and I am only minorly excited about it and vice versa, the trade is fun and feels very win/win. But if trading wasn't an option, I would try everything in my boxes.


----------



## TXSlainte (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i guess the monthly extra is different than the lifestyle extra??  i swear when we got the tea, i could leave feedback for that..  or maybe i'm confused..


 I'm pretty certain I've been able to leave feedback for all of my "extras" in the past. The feedback has the question about the item adding value to the box. Oh, well.


----------



## Marshmelly (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine was EMPTY as well. I mean empty. I squeezed and rolled it like a toothpaste tube...not even a single drop of product! I am trying not to complain because I see it's irritating people, but seriously...this is crazy.


 Mine was also completely empty...not a drop in it (if I cut it open I'm sure the inside would be dry because it doesn't seem like there was anything ever in the tube!). I don't think its complaining since empty samples aren't exactly what we're paying for (and its definitely not what the company would want since we can't try the product to potentially purchase it! lol)...I would email BB if you haven't already. I did yesterday...still waiting to here back from them.


----------



## blushingsooner (May 11, 2012)

I think I'm getting my box today!  I wasn't scheduled to get it until Monday but I checked today and it says its at my local post office as of this morning.   If my dr. jart is empty I'm going to be super sad tho...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 11, 2012)

Wearing the Stila eyeliner in Rock Candy today at work.  Also got it in Starry.  I'm so surprised, but I LOVE them!  Much more subtle than I thought it would be--even with the sparkles--and it goes great with the Urban Decay Naked palette that I wear EVERY day. I actually prefer getting skin and hair samples and would never have tried these otherwise.  This is exactly why I joined BB--to broaden my cosmetic horizons!!


----------



## Kyndal (May 11, 2012)

> Has anybody who git the foil nail Polish gotten the pink instead of gold?? If so, what box #? Also would like to hear from the ladies who've already gotten their eyeliners, which color you got and what your box number was? Thanks!!


 in box 4 I got 'flash' one of the brown Stila's!


----------



## Lychae (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Marshmelly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine was also completely empty...not a drop in it (if I cut it open I'm sure the inside would be dry because it doesn't seem like there was anything ever in the tube!). I don't think its complaining since empty samples aren't exactly what we're paying for (and its definitely not what the company would want since we can't try the product to potentially purchase it! lol)...I would email BB if you haven't already. I did yesterday...still waiting to here back from them.


I emailed them last night when i figured it out..i was like UMmmmmmMM??


----------



## Kyndal (May 11, 2012)

so I sucked it up and used my points to gift a 2nd subscription.  box 2 will ship by May 18th! 

my 1st box came this morning!! my mail lady is very understanding when it comes to my obsessions and delivers my packages bright and early, so understanding she's now a Birchbox member because of my excitement!

I could not be happier with the box! And in time to shower/get ready for a day off with new goodies!  Hope my Dr. Jart's isn't empty as you guys have been reporting!


----------



## quene8106 (May 11, 2012)

> Someone on twitter asked BirchboxOps about leaving feedback on the notecards and this was the response "So sorry for the confusion! The note card was our monthly extra, so you will not be able to leave feedback on that item." Great...


 those bastards...grrr. they let us review every other "lifestyle item"


----------



## onematchfire (May 11, 2012)

I don't think the notecards the first extra not eligible for feedback. That lame nail file a few months back couldn't be reviewed. So long as there are five other items in the box that can be reviewed, I'm okay with that, though these "extras" seem like a waste of resources.


----------



## quene8106 (May 11, 2012)

> According to the Birchbox website, I am getting the beautyblender cleaner.Â  I think I a m going to contact the beauty blender website and see if they will send me a beautyblender.Â  Probably not, but it's worth a shot, you know?


 cool. let me know how that goes! i'm still catching up on 239423439 pages in this discussion board lol


----------



## perfeklyflawed (May 11, 2012)

So so sad... I got Box #10, which is "okay".  But, I got the same box on BOTH of my subs.  /cry.


----------



## Kyndal (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *perfeklyflawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So so sad... I got Box #10, which is "okay".  But, I got the same box on BOTH of my subs.  /cry.


 I'm like the only one that will be okay with getting the same box on both of my accounts! LOL I'd be willing to trade you some of my dupes for a twistband headband and kiehl's?

My boxes are both #4.


----------



## perfeklyflawed (May 11, 2012)

I got:

BVLGARI perfume

Color Club Polish in Clambake Coral

Kieh's Abyssine Cream

Miracle Skin Transformer (Glow)

Twistband (both even the same COLOR, lol)



> Originally Posted by *Kyndal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm like the only one that will be okay with getting the same box on both of my accounts! LOL What did you get?


----------



## Kyndal (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *perfeklyflawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got:
> 
> ...


I got two of this one:





PM me if you want to swap a headband and keihl's, I'll even send you a stila in exchange, if you're interested!  /emoticons/sm[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessicaMarie (May 11, 2012)

Ok, I take back everything I said about the Kiehl's Abyssine Cream +. I think I was initially put off when it said it was an anti-wrinkle cream, but wow, it's a fantastic moisturizer. My skin feels so soft and hydrated minus the oiliness that came along with the Befine Daily Moisturizer. But now the question is, can I really justify spending 48 dollars on a moisturizer? No, but I'll probably splurge anyways...hehe.  Birchbox, you've done it again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## perfeklyflawed (May 11, 2012)

Kyndal, I don't blame you about being happy to receive 2 of that particular box 







Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyndal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got two of this one:






PM me if you want to swap a headband and keihl's, I'll even send you a stila in exchange, if you're interested!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lindzluv (May 11, 2012)

Got my box this morning!! Box number 6: Dior Mascara, I wanted to try the BB cream but it's all good I'm happy that I at least got one of the sought after products. The hair oil should be interesting to try too. Anyone else get this box??


----------



## Pancua (May 11, 2012)

Looks like I am supposed to get Box 4. Hopefully it shows up this month!


----------



## SeptEllis (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onematchfire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't think the notecards the first extra not eligible for feedback. That lame nail file a few months back couldn't be reviewed. So long as there are five other items in the box that can be reviewed, I'm okay with that, though these "extras" seem like a waste of resources.


I think if Birchbox is going to offer the product for sale from their shop, you should be able to review for points. You can tell whether a note card is a certain quality (thickness of card, smoothness of surface, color choices, etc) that would determine whether you buy. If you can review the Dropps Laundry detergent, Birchbox should allow the cards to be reviewed too.


----------



## celiajuno (May 11, 2012)

I don't understand why we can't review the notecards. I was able to review the coasters and the food products. The only things I have not been able to review were the magnet and the nail file but neither of those were sold in the store so that made sense. The notecards are for sale and we should be able to get points for reviewing them.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 11, 2012)

This may explain why shipping was quicker this month: http://www.prweb.com/releases/2012/4/prweb9413654.htm


----------



## SarahElizSS (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Another makeup junkie in Omaha? I thought I was the only one here
> ...


  Hey! Im in Omaha too. Well La Vista but same difference. I also thought I was the only one. Mine is still sitting in KC too and I haven't even gotten a shipping notice on my daughters box. I think sometimes they forget about us in the Midwest!


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 11, 2012)

I am with most everyone else in thinking we should be able to review the notecards.  I thought maybe you couldn't because they weren't for sale on BB, but they are, who knows.  I have personally reviewed "extras" that included chocolate, laundry detergent, tea, and granola.  Those are just ones I can think of quickly.  The only other reason I can think of for not be able to give feedback is that they ar "Birchbox Notecards", and not tied to another outside company.  I don't know.  Sucks though.


----------



## Pattycakes (May 11, 2012)

Pretty excited that I got the black glittery Stila this month, but I'm sad that I got the Ojon shampoo - mostly because it says *nothing* on it about being ok for use with color-treated hair, and I specifically put that I have color-treated in my profile.  I wrote the Birchbox and asked if it could be used on color-treated, and expressed my disappointment that I can't use it if not.   Also, it stinks that I only got 4 plus the notecards I can't review!  I'm at 490 points now and was planning on making a big point splurge at 500. 

So anyway.  Love the Stila and the Miracle Skin transformer....but realistically I feel like they're the only products out of this box that I can use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.

 
Arquiste L'Etrog 
Miracle Skin Transformerâ„¢ Body SPF 20 
stila sparkle waterproof liquid eye liner 
Ojon volume advanceâ„¢ Volumizing Shampoo 
Birchbox Notecards


----------



## Scawolita (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for posting!



> Originally Posted by *Kyndal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> in box 4 I got 'flash' one of the brown Stila's!


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 11, 2012)

Here's a pic of my Dr Jart sample...you can see how hard I am squeezing it

!


----------



## Scawolita (May 11, 2012)

Looks like I'm getting my box early!



 My co-workers don't understand my excitement... neither of the two are even remotely into hair care let alone cosmetics. SO happy I can share my excitement here!


----------



## SeptEllis (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SarahElizSS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey! Im in Omaha too. Well La Vista but same difference. I also thought I was the only one. Mine is still sitting in KC too and I haven't even gotten a shipping notice on my daughters box. I think sometimes they forget about us in the Midwest!


Agree! Lol! I'm in St Louis, and received notification of shipping on Sunday only to see it tell me to expect it this coming Monday.  The box just left KC last night. It should not take this long for a mailing.


----------



## Scawolita (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> According to the Birchbox website, I am getting the beautyblender cleaner.  I think I a m going to contact the beauty blender website and see if they will send me a beautyblender.  Probably not, but it's worth a shot, you know?


 Please do let me know how that goes, I too have a beauty blender cleaner w/no beauty blender!







> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my BeautyFix batch a few weeks ago and at least 5 out of the 8 items are full sized, while others are travel sized...I got a Juice Beauty Oil-free moisturizer, which I think is supposed to be travel sized, but I am sure it is gonna last me for at least 3 months! So you do get pretty nice sized products. The only thing is the selection of products. They mostly have only skin care and hair related products. But for the amount of products that you do get...I think it is an awesome value!
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 11, 2012)

I got my new account's BB today...so excited because I got the blue stila  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my new account's BB today...so excited because I got the blue stila  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Which box number did you get?? I am getting the Stila as well, I don't really want the blue one though...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This was box 3.  Also, for anyone curious, the Kerastase shampoo and conditioner are packets and considered extras, BUT the Lumiere Liquide is a little vial.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 
Thanks! I am getting box 6, so hopefully black or brown...     You will have to let me know how you like the Lumiere Liquide when you try it. I was looking at it in the BB shop. I am trying to narrow my choices down on all the hair oils... SO many options, lol.


----------



## CaliMel (May 11, 2012)

Well my boxes are in my profile now! I was wrong about what one I was getting, but in a good way! 

My main sub is getting box 18, and i'm super excited about everything in it! I've been wanting to try the BB cream forever, I love twistbands, nail polish, lip balms, and I use vanilla based perfumes all the time. So this is pretty much the perfect box for me!

My second sub is getting box 9, which is less appealing to me. I'll still try everything, and I'm excited for the Keill's to try out and the nail polish. The Ojon conditioner, I have a million samples of from Sephora because they always do specials for those. But at least it's something I'll use!

The notecards are cute too though.

All in all I'm happy with both my boxes from what I can see!


----------



## GinaM (May 11, 2012)

So, I never got a response back from the email I sent to BB.  This is the thing...I REALIZE WE ARE ONLY PAYING $10 BUCKS FOR THIS SHINDIG AND I UNDERSTAND I SHOULD NOT EXPECT THE WORLD AND NORMALLY I DON'T.  If I get a normal BB box and IMO it's not great and, trust me, I know we all have differing opinions on great, then I suck it up and wait for next month.  BUT.....when you hype a theme box to be something it turns out NOT to be I do have opinion...so, shoot me!!!  Very disappointed but will stay with BB bc in the end you still have HOPE.......


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 11, 2012)

so, i am still one page behind on this thread (woo you ladies have me workin here)  but i checked and i can leave feedback on the notecards. maybe they fixed it cos everyone was so upset?

http://www.birchbox.com/shop/new/birchbox-notecards  let me know if it is working for anyone else.

**Edit: ok well i have the option and can click it but the pop up page won't load for me sooooo, i guess it halfworks?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so, i am still one page behind on this thread (woo you ladies have me workin here)  but i checked and i can leave feedback on the notecards. maybe they fixed it cos everyone was so upset?
> 
> http://www.birchbox.com/shop/new/birchbox-notecards  let me know if it is working for anyone else.


 Mine has a give feedback button but when I hit it the box that pops up is completely white, no way to actually give the feedback.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (May 11, 2012)

I wish I had signed up for a second box like I wanted to. I would have loved to get a different box to sample or even the same box again haha.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 11, 2012)

Okay, so my Dr. Jart sample is tiny as everyone has noted but I am kind of in love with it!  It wasn't too dark as I feared, and I love the texture, and it isn't too greasy or too dry.  

And the stila is amazing...it's definitely blue, but in my opinion, not an obnoxious blue. Goes on  like a dream, super pretty.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  THis is my favorite BB to date, even though I am trading the Kerastase for some Kiehls (I already know I love Kerastase, have always wanted to try Kiehls).


----------



## randerso (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's a pic of my Dr Jart sample...you can see how hard I am squeezing it
> 
> !


 Has anyone with a bum Dr. Jart sample gotten a response from Birchbox? I imagine they will award you points for that.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Mine has a give feedback button but when I hit it the box that pops up is completely white, no way to actually give the feedback.


yea me too. crud   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i thought it was gonna work and i'd have exactly enough points to get myself a present.  i haven't received my boxes yet though - maybe that's why? have you ?


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *randerso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone with a bum Dr. Jart sample gotten a response from Birchbox? I imagine they will award you points for that.


i didn't get the BB cream in either of my boxes and it looks like lots of bad luck amount-wise so i just wrote to dr jart customer service and asked them for a sample. (no response yet) if  it works for me i will def get it - hate stuff on my face in summer but i need to wear sunscreen anyway so why not.


----------



## Denise Moya (May 11, 2012)

My Dr Jart BB cream was also empty and I still haven't recieved a response from Birchbox about it. It really was a disappointment because this was my first box.


----------



## Scawolita (May 11, 2012)

You guys, is *UPS* delivering your boxes or your *mail carrier*? My mail just came and no BB


----------



## iugirl13 (May 11, 2012)

> This was box 3. Â Also, for anyone curious, the Kerastase shampoo and conditioner are packets and considered extras, BUT the Lumiere Liquide is a little vial.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â I really wanted the blue liner, because while I like black and brown liners, I already have them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I hope I get blue too then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> that's the box I'm getting. My other box had the black. Does it show up as blue on your box page?


----------



## tameloy (May 11, 2012)

Has anyone gotten Box 4? (from Zadi's post)

If so, what color Stila did you get?


----------



## goldenmeans (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You guys, is *UPS* delivering your boxes or your *mail carrier*? My mail just came and no BB


 I always get them via the mail.


----------



## princess2010 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I always get them via the mail.


 Mine just came USPS.


----------



## Scawolita (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You guys, is *UPS* delivering your boxes or your *mail carrier*? My mail just came and no BB


 Okay.. my mail carrier just came back w/my BB. Thanked him kindly for the mini- heart attack he gave me!


----------



## Scawolita (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten Box 4? (from Zadi's post)
> 
> If so, what color Stila did you get?


 So far, I've only seen grown in #4 and blue in #3


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay.. my mail carrier just came back w/my BB. Thanked him kindly for the mini- heart attack he gave me!


I have only had the one box so far and i think it was brought by after my mail lady did the paper rounds on my street. i was hoping mine would show up today but nope, more waiting!


----------



## randerso (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i didn't get the BB cream in either of my boxes and it looks like lots of bad luck amount-wise so i just wrote to dr jart customer service and asked them for a sample. (no response yet) if  it works for me i will def get it - hate stuff on my face in summer but i need to wear sunscreen anyway so why not.


 My box hasn't come yet but I know I am getting Dr. Jart so I am anticipating this issue. That is a really good idea to request a new sample from Dr. Jart - - I love tinted moisturizers and am in the market for a BB cream, so I really do want to try this product and will probably purchase it if I like it.

Seriously, TMs and BBs are the way to go! I don't know how I ever wore a full face of foundation, so suffocating, damaging, and time consuming in comparison...


----------



## jlvb (May 11, 2012)

I got box 4.  I got the brown color.  Really pretty.  Maybe this will make me start wearing eyeliner.  Also no BB cream in my tube either.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *randerso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My box hasn't come yet but I know I am getting Dr. Jart so I am anticipating this issue. That is a really good idea to request a new sample from Dr. Jart - - I love tinted moisturizers and am in the market for a BB cream, so I really do want to try this product and will probably purchase it if I like it.
> 
> Seriously, TMs and BBs are the way to go! I don't know how I ever wore a full face of foundation, so suffocating, damaging, and time consuming in comparison...




i figured it can't hurt to ask. if it is something i need to pick up anyway, no harm is trying some stuff out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />     alrthough i recently got my HG concealer so once my acne scars are covered, i don't need as much coverage as i used to think i did, woohoo!


----------



## tameloy (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jlvb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got box 4.  I got the brown color.  Really pretty.  Maybe this will make me start wearing eyeliner.  Also no BB cream in my tube either.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Awww, I was hoping for the blue or black. I will be upset if there is no BB cream in the tube when mine gets here! First the Befine fiasco last month and now this?? That will be 2 months in a row that I have received un-usable products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lychae (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *randerso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone with a bum Dr. Jart sample gotten a response from Birchbox? I imagine they will award you points for that.


that's what i had to then i got a slight drop out of it. Literally, just enough around the pen round hole to cover it. So, I am not sure what they are going to do but I know a lot of people were looking forward to that and the nail polish (color club chips with me. I don't know when..i've done base coats and top coats with it..two top coats and it still chips). So, the BB cream was truly the only thing I was looking forward to because I could use it in Florida when I go since regular foundation just slips off my face on the coast.


----------



## Scawolita (May 11, 2012)

I am super bummed, I opened my box and my perfume sample and my hairtie are missing and my Dr. Jart is empty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## princess2010 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am super bummed, I opened my box and my perfume sample and my hairtie are missing and my Dr. Jart is empty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


OMG I would DIE!!! You need to be compensated with a whole new box.


----------



## SeptEllis (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am super bummed, I opened my box and my perfume sample and my hairtie are missing and my Dr. Jart is empty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's terrible!


----------



## Sarah Bisson (May 11, 2012)

Ahh disappointed no birchbox today. *sniff* I have it sent to my work so fingers crossed it will be here Monday since no one is here over the weekend


----------



## pinktergal (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like I am supposed to get Box 4. Hopefully it shows up this month!


 *Heeey girl, where you been? I missed you! *


----------



## PatriciaAO (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *randerso* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone with a bum Dr. Jart sample gotten a response from Birchbox? I imagine they will award you points for that.


I got an email back this morning from them. They said  "Thank you so much for being in touch and I apologize for the delay. I'm so sorry to hear about your damaged Dr. Jart BB Cream sample! I just checked our inventory and luckily we have replacements! We are placing a new order for a new sample and it will be on its way out to you shortly. Please expect email confirmation from us upon its shipment!"


----------



## Pancua (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Heeey girl, where you been? I missed you! *


 Getting killed by finals! But now I am free from school for the summer and headed to Alaska for a cruise next week!

Life has been so crazy, I wasn't sure if I should scratch my watch or wind my butt.


----------



## amberlamps (May 11, 2012)

Does anyone know how long it usually takes to get items back in stock on the bb site? I want to get that 3pack of baggu bags with some points that are expiring soon, but it's been out of stock for a few days now.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SarahElizSS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey! Im in Omaha too. Well La Vista but same difference. I also thought I was the only one. Mine is still sitting in KC too and I haven't even gotten a shipping notice on my daughters box. I think sometimes they forget about us in the Midwest!


Mmm too bad.. I hope you get one soon. Yeah, maybe they forget us sometimes, but at least we are right in the middle so it never takes too long to get something shipping from either coast



By the way, I just entered my tracking number to the usps website (not the ups) and it says my box is out for delivery today!



I'm so excited for the Dior mascara --&gt; the 1st product I'm trying for sure!!!


----------



## pinktergal (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Getting killed by finals! But now I am free from school for the summer and headed to Alaska for a cruise next week!
> ...


 *I'm glad you're back!  Will you have WIFI on your cruise? Haha!  I hope your finals went well.  *


----------



## celiajuno (May 11, 2012)

My Birchbox has been in Atlanta for three days now. I don't understand why I have not received it yet and I am only four hours away. I hope it doesn't end up like my Kindle which was stuck in Atlanta for two months.


----------



## tulippop (May 11, 2012)

I just got my 2nd box and my mother's box today.  They are exactly the same with the same color nail polish and Stila liner.  Would anyone be up for a trade for the same product but different colors?

I have the:

Stila liner in Curacao (blue) ---&gt; would like Sequins (black) or Electic (green) or Royal (purple) or Starry (black) or Bora Bora (lighter blue)

Color Club in Disco Nap (gold) --&gt; would like any other color in any other nail polish except for Zoya Bevin (which I got in a previous box) OR the Ojon shampoo (I got the conditioner)


----------



## Kyndal (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone gotten Box 4? (from Zadi's post)
> 
> If so, what color Stila did you get?


 I did and it was brown, 'Flash' to be exact!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lithiumx3 (May 11, 2012)

I just got my Birchbox today &amp; my Dr. Jart BB cream was empty!! So disappointed T_T


----------



## tulippop (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyndal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I did and it was brown, 'Flash' to be exact!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I got the same color!  It seems like all boxes with the same # got the same color items.


----------



## Kyndal (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lithiumx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my Birchbox today &amp; my Dr. Jart BB cream was empty!! So disappointed T_T


mine was empty too!  Whitney is suppose to be calling me back later today or Monday morning about another issue so I'm going to hold off on emailing again and just tell her when she calls!  I really wanted to compare the Dr. Jart's to Jouer to decide what to order. :/


----------



## Kirari (May 11, 2012)

> My Birchbox has been in Atlanta for three days now. I don't understand why I have not received it yet and I am only four hours away. I hope it doesn't end up like my Kindle which was stuck in Atlanta for two months.


 I feel for you, lol.  Mine came out of Atlanta after being held up there, and has sat in Memphis for a few days.  I checked the status and USPS now says that it has been "MISSENT" which means who knows when it will turn up.  Grr...

I didn't get a box last month because of their screw up, and now this one is lost in transit.  It doesn't help that I'm also one of the ones that feel slighted over the contents of the box.  I'm half way expecting my BB cream sample to be empty now, too.  I'm feeling very, very underwhelmed by them right now.


----------



## jbird1175 (May 11, 2012)

Question: I got the Tarte LipSurgence last month but it's in a color I will not wear...can I exchange this at Sephora? Has anyone tried to exchange it for another color?


----------



## Kyndal (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question: I got the Tarte LipSurgence last month but it's in a color I will not wear...can I exchange this at Sephora? Has anyone tried to exchange it for another color?


 NO. This is the reason why the Stila eyeliner's this month have a black line through the UPC. You cannot return anything to Sephora or ULTA unless you purchased it THERE.


----------



## heather4602 (May 11, 2012)

> Awww, I was hoping for the blue or black. I will be upset if there is no BB cream in the tube when mine gets here! First the Befine fiasco last month and now this?? That will be 2 months in a row that I have received un-usable products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


t That is exactly what I said in my email. I got it in all three of my boxes and one was completely empty and the other covered half my face but from what Ir read that seems normal. Still waiting on the other box. I understand this is a $10 box but you should not include the sample at all if that is all you are going to give people. I love Birchbox but this is getting out of hand when the product I'm most excited about is empty. Last month two of my befine were empty! I know they were expired but it was empty! Sorry for the rant! I'm getting two of box number two and would love to trade the box with someone who got a box with a headband and or the coral nail polish. Provided the next boxes bb is not empty also!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So far, I've only seen grown in #4 and blue in #3


 I got Starry in #1 and Rock Candy in #12.


----------



## tulippop (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyndal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> mine was empty too!  Whitney is suppose to be calling me back later today or Monday morning about another issue so I'm going to hold off on emailing again and just tell her when she calls!  I really wanted to compare the Dr. Jart's to Jouer to decide what to order. :/


 Wow, there seems to be a lot of empty Dr. Jart+ BB creams around here.  I decided to weigh the ones I got (3 from 2 of my boxes and my mother's box) and they were all different weights.

0.20 oz

0.15 oz

0.13 oz

The tube says there should be a 0.06 fl oz of product inside.  This seems very inconsistent.  I wonder how they filled these tubes.


----------



## icecreamofwheat (May 11, 2012)

The *Arquiste L'etrog* smells like church! haha I'm not fluent with the language of fragrances so the long description of the sample explained nothing to me but that's what I thought of at first. it smells very similarly to the oil used in confirmation except it's not as potent. after a few more whiffs, I got the image of someone coming out of the shower in a big fluffy towel. yep that's explaining this scent to the best of my abilities ^___^ it would be nice as a room freshener but I wouldn't pay $165 for less than 2 oz of this stuff for my body!

And to put my two cents on the *Dr. Jart+,* 2ml isn't a bad size sample but it's not a large enough sample to put in that tube (and honestly, I don't even think there was 2ml in there, judging by my comparison to a 20 ml BB cream I own). all of the product coats the walls of the tube and you can hardly get anything to come out! I laid it flat and squeezed it out with a pen and a pea-sized amount shot out onto my counter -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and now I can't get anything out. such a bummer b/c that was the product I was most looking forward to.


----------



## Lithiumx3 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyndal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> mine was empty too!  Whitney is suppose to be calling me back later today or Monday morning about another issue so I'm going to hold off on emailing again and just tell her when she calls!  I really wanted to compare the Dr. Jart's to Jouer to decide what to order. :/


 Yeah I emailed them. I guess I will just have to wait and see. Blahh. Hopefully they send replacements that aren't empty or do something. That was like the only thing I was excited for in my box lol.


----------



## Kyndal (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, there seems to be a lot of empty Dr. Jart+ BB creams around here.  I decided to weigh the ones I got (3 from 2 of my boxes and my mother's box) and they were all different weights.
> 
> ...


I went to the Dr. Jart website and sent a contact hoping their customer service is as great as Jouer's..  I suppose that will be the ultimate decider in what to order!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know how long it usually takes to get items back in stock on the bb site? I want to get that 3pack of baggu bags with some points that are expiring soon, but it's been out of stock for a few days now.


 I was on the wait list for those bags for like a month




 they finally emailed me saying they were back in stock, I ordered them and practically the next day they wear out of stock again... I am hoping that they come back in stock a lock faster this time because I would love to order some of them for my baby's socks/hair clips and stuff.... ugh.  I HATE when all the good stuff on BB is out of stock.


----------



## astokes (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love baggu! I have one of their backpacks for dog walking. Lol


 I am glad to hear that! My storage bags should arrive in the mail today and I am excited to have somewhere to store things (other than my massive accumulation of BB boxes)


----------



## heather4602 (May 11, 2012)

[*][*]



> My Birchbox has been in Atlanta for three days now. I don't understand why I have not received it yet and I am only four hours away. I hope it doesn't end up like my Kindle which was stuck in Atlanta for two months.


 One of mine has also been in Atlanta since Tuesday night and I live 2 1/2 hours away. I don't know what's going on there. I've never had anything take this long to leave Atlanta. I cannot believe your kindle was there that long. I would have been having a heart attack!!!


----------



## Wida (May 11, 2012)

I got my BB today!  Woo!  I got box #3, and I got the Blue Stila liner.  Not really a blue fan, so I may trade it for another color.  And, add me to the empty Dr. Jart sample list.  I held it up to the light and there is literally nothing in it.  I'm so sad as that was the sample that I wanted to try most!  Other than that, though, I am in love with this months box.  The last 2 months were a bit underwhelming but I feel like I lucked out this month and got the best box they sent out (of course, only my opinion...).


----------



## erinkins (May 11, 2012)

I also received the Dr. Jart. I wouldn't mind it not being full if the bottle wasn't so tiny. In all the pictures it looked much bigger, but now I understand why everyone is upset. I feel disappointed with this box. I got a perfume, which this is the third month in a row that I've gotten perfumes and have only liked one, a headband that I feel like I will fall apart once I wear it, beautyblender cleanser, and a polish. I will use the cleanser on my brushes, and I will definitely use the polish. I'm just really disappointed with the Dr. Jart, which was something I was REALLY excited about getting.


----------



## Scawolita (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anyone know how long it usually takes to get items back in stock on the bb site? I want to get that 3pack of baggu bags with some points that are expiring soon, but it's been out of stock for a few days now.


 I don't, but I called about the Kheils and they said to sign up to be notified. I forget what the button says but the option is on the product page itself.


----------



## jbird1175 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyndal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> NO. This is the reason why the Stila eyeliner's this month have a black line through the UPC. You cannot return anything to Sephora or ULTA unless you purchased it THERE.


 That's a bummer....it looks like it could have been purchased from there. There is no line through the UPC symbol or anything. I asked b/c I saw other mentions of returning items to Ulta or Sephora.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a bummer....it looks like it could have been purchased from there. There is no line through the UPC symbol or anything. I asked b/c I saw other mentions of returning items to Ulta or Sephora.


 Actually, you can return it there, practically speaking. They didn't start putting a line through the UPC until this month's stila. Morally is another story. I think a lot of people did it with their tartes and essie from the teen vogue box in March.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 11, 2012)

Does anyone like the dior perfume? It smells almost old lady to me, I think its the floral notes.


----------



## StillPooh (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *erinkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also received the Dr. Jart. I wouldn't mind it not being full if the bottle wasn't so tiny. In all the pictures it looked much bigger, but now I understand why everyone is upset. I feel disappointed with this box. I got a perfume, which this is the third month in a row that I've gotten perfumes and have only liked one, a headband that I feel like I will fall apart once I wear it, beautyblender cleanser, and a polish. I will use the cleanser on my brushes, and I will definitely use the polish. I'm just really disappointed with the Dr. Jart, which was something I was REALLY excited about getting.


 Me, too. I got a 10 ml sample of the Dr Jart Premium Beauty Balm in the Sephora summer sun collection, which had 15 or so different samples in it for $30! I was hoping to be able to do a valid comparison of the 2 and decide which one I like best. Today I was able to squeeze out enough of the water fuse balm to do my face once, but doubt I'll be able to do it again.

The Algenist eye cream makes my box worth the price of admission, but I was so excited for the Dr Jart, and feeling pretty let down about it.


----------



## erinkins (May 11, 2012)

Oh wow, I just got caught up with everything about Dr. Jart. I hadn't actually tried getting any out yet and just did and had to squeeze roll the tube like toothpaste, and still only got a dot out. Emailing BB now....


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 11, 2012)

I just got mine in the mail and took pictures of it overall I'm happy with the box. However my Dr. Jart is also pretty much empty it is almost dried to the sides of the tube. If I cut it open I could probably use it but I'm not sure there would be enough for more than a swatch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (May 11, 2012)

> Me, too. I got a 10 ml sample of the Dr Jart Premium Beauty Balm in the Sephora summer sun collection, which had 15 or so different samples in it for $30! I was hoping to be able to do a valid comparison of the 2 and decide which one I like best. Today I was able to squeeze out enough of the water fuse balm to do my face once, but doubt I'll be able to do it again. The Algenist eye cream makes my box worth the price of admission, but I was so excited for the Dr Jart, and feeling pretty let down about it. Â


 I only had a dot come out of mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also wanted to compare it with the one from the Sephora set. I sent BB an email... I feel the same way, I'm glad I got the eye cream but...


----------



## seefaithrun (May 11, 2012)

I'm not sure of the box number I got, but the items I received were:

Bvlgari perfume, Dr. Jart + BB cream, Ojon conditioner, Stila sparkle eyeliner, a twistband and a notecard.
I was actually thrilled with my box until I realized the BB cream was empty. After using the toothpaste method, I did get ONE drop. I emailed birchbox and I hope for the best. I do want to try the BB cream and would prefer a replacement as opposed to points. My whole reason for joining (as is everyone else's) is to try new products. Points won't make me feel better, but that might be their solution.


----------



## Kyndal (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Actually, you can return it there, practically speaking. They didn't start putting a line through the UPC until this month's stila. Morally is another story. I think a lot of people did it with their tartes and essie from the teen vogue box in March.


 It's fraud and it's ILLEGAL.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

But go ahead, go to either store, don't lie, tell them you got it in your BIRCHBOX and see what they say.  LOL.


----------



## dryadsbubble (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kirari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I feel for you, lol.  Mine came out of Atlanta after being held up there, and has sat in Memphis for a few days.  I checked the status and USPS now says that it has been "MISSENT" which means who knows when it will turn up.  Grr...
> ...


 
USPS says that my box was missent as well!! I've never had that happen with any package I've ever received.


----------



## amberlamps (May 11, 2012)

I got my box today, expected on the 14th. I live in AZ.

Miss Dior eau de parfum reminds me of what my mom wore in the 80's/90's.

I got the stila in rock candy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe I'll wear makeup today to try it out.

I don't know about the miracle skin thing.. makeup for your body? Is that what it is?

and the Shu Uemura shampoo.. it might be more than 1 application but I hate that it's in a pouch because I'll have to use it all at once.

can't review the note card which makes it twice as lame. I'll use it as a bday card though.


----------



## tulippop (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyndal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's fraud and it's ILLEGAL.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 I definitely don't think it's right, if you didn't buy it from Sephora it's not fair to return or exchange items there.  They have a pretty good return policy and if people keep abusing it, they'll change it and no one will like that.


----------



## Kittables (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seefaithrun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure of the box number I got, but the items I received were:
> 
> ...


        I hate to say it, but that could very well be the case with everyone who got the BB cream. Mine was very empty until I used the "toothpaste" method. If they do wind up sending us another sample, it'll probably be just as empty.


----------



## amberlamps (May 11, 2012)

Oh man, the rock candy stila is gorgeous!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyndal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's fraud and it's ILLEGAL.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 The shop just sends it back to the supplier and gets the money back if it's new or even used so they don't really lose anything. Also, big corporation are ALWAYS out to get our money.. and they plan for losses. IMO it's a lot worse to scalp the little man out of his money by re-selling things (*cough Naked I and Naked 2 palette). Just my 2 cents!


----------



## pinktergal (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I hate to say it, but that could very well be the case with everyone who got the BB cream. Mine was very empty until I used the "toothpaste" method. If they do wind up sending us another sample, it'll probably be just as empty.


 
*I might be the only one here who got a good sample of the Jart BB cream. I had enough for 2 full face applications, and there's still a little bit left. It also squeezed out easily. I guess I was just lucky this time.*

I even gave a review on it way back back in this thread.


----------



## Pancua (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I'm glad you're back!  Will you have WIFI on your cruise? Haha!  I hope your finals went well.  *


 I have no idea but I am not taking any computers except my phone which gets turned off as soon as we get into our suite. I am taking a very much needed break from computers!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll be back on the 28th though! Hopefully with lots of pictures.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MakeupGalore (May 11, 2012)

> I definitely don't think it's right, if you didn't buy it from Sephora it's not fair to return or exchange items there. Â They have a pretty good return policy and if people keep abusing it, they'll change it and no one will like that.Â


 Exactly! Super shady IMO to return something to an Ulta or Sephora that you got in Birchbox. Ugh, makes me so mad. And yes, it will change their policies eventually.


----------



## cjeanette (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The shop just sends it back to the supplier and gets the money back if it's new or even used so they don't really lose anything. Also, big corporation are ALWAYS out to get our money.. and they plan for losses. IMO it's a lot worse to scalp the little man out of his money by re-selling things (*cough Naked I and Naked 2 palette). Just my 2 cents!


 Of course they are getting our money.  They are in business to make a profit.


----------



## Lilith McKee (May 11, 2012)

Woohoo!  I love both Birchboxes this month, glad I didn't peek this time

Box 1





*Algenist Regenerative Anti-Aging Moisturizer - *I am always up for anti aging anything so YAY!

*Arquiste Flor Y Canto *- I can't do flora well unfortunately, it's a beautiful scent but it's not me, I will have to put it up for swap for another scent or give it to my sis

*Beautyblender Cleanser *- I can't wait to try this out on my beauty blender

*Stila Sparkle Liner *- in Starry I will totally use this!

Box 2





*Stila Sparkle Liner *- in Curacao, it's an amazing blue but I don't really see me using this color.  I will probably put it up for swap if anyone wants to trade for a brown shade.

*Dr. Jart+ Waterfuse BB Cream* - I really REALLY wanted to try this, unfortunately I can't for the life of me get anything out of my tube, I have even tried to roll it up like toothpaste and nothing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Very sad, I emailed birch box to let them know, I would love a sample with something in it to try it out.

*Color Club Nail Polish* - In Disco Nap!  I love nail polish! Enough said.

*Kerastase Cristallist Lumiere Liquid, Bain Cristal, and Lait Cristal samples *- the only thing I love more then nail polish is hair stuff, I can't wait to try these


----------



## Kyndal (May 11, 2012)

> Exactly! Super shady IMO to return something to an Ulta or Sephora that you got in Birchbox. Ugh, makes me so mad. And yes, it will change their policies eventually.


 haha! it makes me so mad too for some reason. it's so tacky. and what if god forbid we actually lose a receipt and need to exchange something someday to be unable because of too much fraud.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyndal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's fraud and it's ILLEGAL.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 Hence the caveat of it being a moral issue rather than an issue of "will it scan". 

I don't condone this and have never done it myself, but it is possible to do.


----------



## Sarah Bisson (May 11, 2012)

Yay my box is 1 hr away. Though it doesn't matter as I wont be back to work til Monday....


----------



## mega789 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Scawolita* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So far, I've only seen grown in #4 and blue in #3


 
I got the brown liner Rock Candy in box #1...Wah I really wanted the blue or even black, but it is a pretty shimmery brown I have to say.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 11, 2012)

**well this is the wrong board for that. delete haha


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I got the brown liner Rock Candy in box #1...Wah I really wanted the blue or even black, but it is a pretty shimmery brown I have to say.


i'mnot usually a fan of brown liner, but ever since i saw swatches of rock candy i want to get it ! or maybe flash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> wish me luck. i'd be a bit bummed if i got starry haha


----------



## Amber Barrera (May 11, 2012)

So it looks like box 3 has just been getting only blue eyeliners? I'm definitely interested in trading both for either brown or black. I don't  even have my box yet but I'm hoping they come sooner than later!


----------



## sleepykat (May 11, 2012)

> The shop just sends it back to the supplier and gets the money back if it's new or even used so they don't really lose anything. Also, big corporation are ALWAYS out to get our money.. and they plan for losses. IMO it's a lot worse to scalp the little man out of his money by re-selling things (*cough Naked I and Naked 2 palette). Just my 2 cents!Â


 That depends on what kind of return policy that particular supplier has. And if it's not a loss for the store, then it's a loss for the supplier. They do plan for losses, but it's still wrong for us to knowingly contribute to those losses. The company I work for is a manufacturer, an we cannot send out advance replacements anymore because of customer fraud. We have to receive a return first, have the technicians test it and verify that it's defective and/or not old, before we can replace it. If it was an acceptable loss, we could just tell them "I want to trade out my Birchbox sample." It also makes work for accounting and inventory.


----------



## TXSlainte (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Question: I got the Tarte LipSurgence last month but it's in a color I will not wear...can I exchange this at Sephora? Has anyone tried to exchange it for another color?


 I wouldn't do it. Seems pretty unethical to return a product to a store if it's not the store where you bought it. But that's just me.


----------



## TXSlainte (May 11, 2012)

Got my box today, and not only is it the one I was expecting (thanks to checking feedback), it arrived 3 days ahead of schedule. The dollar value may not be as high as some, but since I'm beyond happy with all of the products, I'd say it's of very high value!


----------



## iugirl13 (May 11, 2012)

I have a bad feeling about my Dr. Jart BB cream that is supposed to be here tomorrow. I can't believe something like this could happen especially after last month's BeFine fiasco. They will eventually run out of samples so I wonder if they will end up giving out points again?


----------



## Marshie (May 11, 2012)

I'm in AZ too &amp; mine has been in Phoenix for 2 days and I still don't have it LOL. My delivery date is for May 18th so I'll keep on waiting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today, expected on the 14th. I live in AZ.
> 
> ...


----------



## CRB882 (May 11, 2012)

My box must have been the last shipment out, because mine just got to the shipping facility in NY today, and it has yet to go anywhere. ETA 5/17. Hopefully sooner!


----------



## ladybritt (May 11, 2012)

I am getting Dr Jart in my second box, due to arrive the 15th and I really hope mine isn't empty! It was one thing I really wanted to try. If it is empty, I hope they will still have some to send me a new one.


----------



## tulippop (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a bad feeling about my Dr. Jart BB cream that is supposed to be here tomorrow. I can't believe something like this could happen especially after last month's BeFine fiasco. They will eventually run out of samples so I wonder if they will end up giving out points again?


 I feel bad for everyone who got an empty tube as well but I can't really blame BB too much because it's hard check these samples to see if there's product in them or not for every tube.  With the Befine mess they would have had to open and check every box to see if it was expired.  I blame the vendors tbh.  They're the ones who sent BB expired/empty products and BB seems to be handling everything as best as they can.


----------



## zadidoll (May 11, 2012)

In regards to the discussion of returning or exchanging items. Most stores will allow for exchanges but not returns without a receipt. Some stores will allow for a return for store credit (very rarely cash back without a receipt). Is it legal? Yes and no. It's not exactly illegal to return or exchange identical items if the store has a return policy that allows for returns or exchanges without a receipt and ONLY if the item if it is the EXACT item. To return or exchange something that's of a different weight or color or UPC can be considered as fraud which IS illegal. Should a person do it? If they don't feel it's wrong then they can do as they please. I'm not going to tell someone "NO DON'T DO THAT!" because it's not my place. Generally people are adults and are ultimately responsible for his or her own self.


----------



## amandah (May 11, 2012)

> In regards to the discussion of returning or exchanging items. Most stores will allow for exchanges but not returns without a receipt. Some stores will allow for a return for store credit (very rarely cash back without a receipt). Is it legal? Yes and no. It's not exactly illegal to return or exchange identical items if the store has a return policy that allows for returns or exchanges without a receipt and ONLY if the item if it is the EXACT item. To return or exchange something that's of a different weight or color or UPC can be considered as fraud which IS illegal. Should a person do it? If they don't feel it's wrong then they can do as they please. I'm not going to tell someone "NO DON'T DO THAT!" because it's not my place. Generally people are adults and are ultimately responsible for his or her own self.


 I thought about that but noticed the barcode has a black marker mark through it. Won't that trigger a store to question where the product came from?


----------



## Marshie (May 11, 2012)

Very well said! I personally don't &amp; won't do it but I would never "look down" on anyone that does. Its not for me to scold anyone that does or will.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In regards to the discussion of returning or exchanging items. Most stores will allow for exchanges but not returns without a receipt. Some stores will allow for a return for store credit (very rarely cash back without a receipt). Is it legal? Yes and no. It's not exactly illegal to return or exchange identical items if the store has a return policy that allows for returns or exchanges without a receipt and ONLY if the item if it is the EXACT item. To return or exchange something that's of a different weight or color or UPC can be considered as fraud which IS illegal. Should a person do it? If they don't feel it's wrong then they can do as they please. I'm not going to tell someone "NO DON'T DO THAT!" because it's not my place. Generally people are adults and are ultimately responsible for his or her own self.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought about that but noticed the barcode has a black marker mark through it. Won't that trigger a store to question where the product came from?


 The Stila liners this month do, but in the past they haven't crossed out the barcode.


----------



## zadidoll (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> In regards to the discussion of returning or exchanging items. Most stores will allow for exchanges but not returns without a receipt. Some stores will allow for a return for store credit (very rarely cash back without a receipt). Is it legal? Yes and no. It's not exactly illegal to return or exchange identical items if the store has a return policy that allows for returns or exchanges without a receipt and ONLY if the item if it is the EXACT item. To return or exchange something that's of a different weight or color or UPC can be considered as fraud which IS illegal. Should a person do it? If they don't feel it's wrong then they can do as they please. I'm not going to tell someone "NO DON'T DO THAT!" because it's not my place. Generally people are adults and are ultimately responsible for his or her own self.
> ...


----------



## Scawolita (May 11, 2012)

K so anyone who knows for certain, and hasn't yet swatchued or used their brown stila eyeliner and is interested in trading for either the blue one or the taupe eyeko stick (both unused/unswatched) please pm me! Its important to me that the liner isn't used. Thanks!!


----------



## GiggleBlush (May 11, 2012)

I was pretty disappointed with this month's box, as I was last month, so I decided to cancel Birchbox and go with Glossybox. It was my third box and I have to say that none of them drew me in, while my other box subscription, Myglam, seems to be improving. Maybe in a few months when I have more money, I'll come back haha.


----------



## MakeupGalore (May 11, 2012)

> This is the first month that the boxes have any markings through it. Would it trigger a store employee to question it? Yes. Would it be dishonest to lie about where it came from? Yes. Would it be illegal? Depends on how you answer the question. If someone said, "I bought it the store" then that's a lie and it's illegal if you're caught. If you say, "I received this as is and would like to exchange it? It's not exactly a complete lie to say that. Again how the questions are asked and answered to and by the person returning or exchanging something is up to that person. When I worked at Target the store policy at the time was NOT to give ANY cash back on ANY item without a receipt. If the item rang up in our system - even if it was from Walmart and WITH the Walmart internal shipping labels on it - would were to return the item for store credit only IF it the item was under $30 OR exchange it for then IDENTICAL item. The policy was later revised right after I left that you couldn't returns or exchanges from other stores.Â


 All these "ifs" and "buts" are just silly. Just don't do it. If you're questioning it, it's wrong. Don't be dishonest and shady.


----------



## zadidoll (May 11, 2012)

I agree but again it's up to the individual person to do it or not.


----------



## lovepink (May 11, 2012)

Got my box today (box 16 per Zadi's list).  Got the Stila in Rock Candy.  I live in Southern California and this is the fastest I got my box!  I got my shipping notice on 5/8.  It usually takes about 7 days to get it so I am happy!


----------



## amidea (May 11, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I'm new here so I'm not entirely sure how things work (and didn't read the zillions of pages).  But I just started subscribing to Birchbox and got my first box today - I got number 3 which came with the blue stila liner (curucao).  I'm pretty grateful for getting it but as a lawyer/law student who wears pretty neutral makeup I don't have much use for a sparkly blue liner... That being said I'd love to trade with someone who got a neutral color!

Full disclosure: I did swipe it on my hand just to test out the color but my hand was freshly washed and I did not use it on my eyes. 

Anyway, please let me know if someone wants to trade!  I'm not sure how exactly you guys do it here - how do ensure the reliability of others, etc.


----------



## redandwhite (May 11, 2012)

Today was the projected delivery date for my box, but no package in the mail today! Usually I disregard the delivery date but my box seemed to take a different route this month. Usually Mail Innovations turns my box over to USPS on the east coast (on about the same day as the projected delivery date), but this time it didn't go to USPS until it got to the west coast. My last tracking update says that USPS received electronic shipping info on the 7th (FOUR DAYS AGO!). The Mail Innovations tracking page is a little different and claims that the package was transferred to the Post Office in my city on the 7th. So, I'm not really sure if USPS even HAS the package. I know that USPS doesn't always scan packages at every step, but I'm starting to get a little concerned that my package got lost or something. Trying to decide if I should call USPS customer service or if I'm being impatient and should just chill out... I've never had my Birchbox (or any other package) get hung up for so long in my city, though! 

Just had to vent. I know my boyfriend doesn't want to hear about my BB angst!


----------



## RucheChic (May 11, 2012)

My bb cream is empty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but on the positive side i love the stila  Flash eyeliner.


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (May 11, 2012)

*THANK You for responding to my e-mail below. My husband's secretary is on it like stink on a monkey as I type this.*

"Hi! It might be too late, but my husband's secretary got a code to subscribe to Birchbox, and misse the 24 hour cut-off. I really feel bad for her, since she waited more than a month to get the e-mail, but was traveling when the e-mail came through. Does anyone have an extra one that I can send her? Would you send me a message? The poor gal just wants to her first subscription. If I could do it myself, I would.

Thanks in advance,

Cheryl CrabbyJ"


----------



## javagirl87 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GiggleBlush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was pretty disappointed with this month's box, as I was last month, so I decided to cancel Birchbox and go with Glossybox. It was my third box and I have to say that none of them drew me in, while my other box subscription, Myglam, seems to be improving. Maybe in a few months when I have more money, I'll come back haha.


Same here. Not only was I absolutely hating this box but the item they did give that I liked is expiring soon and is awful/irritable (other people have told me they feel the same way about the lipfusion). I can't believe I got 3 items (I don't count the lame note card, or the perfume sample).

The worst part is that they haven't even responded to me about the expiration date...I was going to keep my sub throughout the summer while i'm gone but now i'm going to cancel. Whether I"ll be joining again in the fall depends on what i'm seeing from the boxes they give out this summer.

I literally traded every single item besides the Hair Tie in my TV box.

Sorry for complaining haha just wanted to agree with your feelings on how BB has been for us


----------



## internetchick (May 11, 2012)

Got my box today!! Love the Stila liner color I got (Curacao).


----------



## nfig (May 11, 2012)

Sorry I this has been asked/answered. It I received an empty Dr Jart tube, is BB addressing this issue? I emailed them at [email protected] Is that the correct email for complaints?


----------



## RucheChic (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nfig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sorry I this has been asked/answered. It I received an empty Dr Jart tube, is BB addressing this issue? I emailed them at [email protected] Is that the correct email for complaints?


 that is the email i used and also the one i used for the befine problem and they got back to me the next day for that problem.


----------



## Lilith McKee (May 11, 2012)

Curacao is really pretty now that I have swatched it.  It is a very wearable blue, and with a smokey eye it makes my brown eyes pop big time... officially a keeper now.  I am very tempted to picking up the brown and maybe the olive color.


----------



## kdrzrbck (May 11, 2012)

I too had an empty Bb cream...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missyrocks (May 11, 2012)

I got my second BB box and again, I don't get it. What am I missing? People love BB &amp; some have numerous subs there. I haven't seen anything worth it these two months. Got my first Beauty Army &amp; liked it because I had a full sized conditioner that I'd use. I'm ready to cancel but I'd like to hear what's been in other boxes in months past for people to say they love it or that the $10 isn't better applied to buying something I'd actually like????  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today, expected on the 14th. I live in AZ.
> 
> ...


Actually I squeezed the shampoo into a small container and probably have 5 applications. So try that! I just used the Dirt scrub sample jar from last month and it filled it up!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The shop just sends it back to the supplier and gets the money back if it's new or even used so they don't really lose anything. Also, big corporation are ALWAYS out to get our money.. and they plan for losses. IMO it's a lot worse to scalp the little man out of his money by re-selling things (*cough Naked I and Naked 2 palette). Just my 2 cents!


Wow, I have zero respect for this kind of attitude. Justify it anyway you want. But it speaks volumes to character and ethics.


----------



## eluveitie (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CrabbyMrsJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *THANK You for responding to my e-mail below. My husband's secretary is on it like stink on a monkey as I type this.*
> 
> ...


I have two invites available...both are for reserved gossip girl boxes

https://www.birchbox.com/join/INV564QWGDMQ9FJF

^ is available until Monday at 12pm EST

https://www.birchbox.com/join/INVWLNSLKHXHN2LM

^is available until Saturday at 3pm EST


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my box today, expected on the 14th. I live in AZ.
> 
> ...


 I got the same box as you and the eyeliner is so pretty. I used it today and it looks very natural with just a hint of gold shimmer, which is not too noticeable.

It is basically tinted moisturizer for your body. But the color has a hit of gold/bronze in it to make you look tanner. I was thinking of mixing it in with my foundation to give a bit of a glow. It can't be too bad for your face, if you can use it on your body.

The actual shampoo description on BB says you need only 1 pump so I'm guessing 2-3 uses is what you could get out of it. I think I might cut the top use some and then fold the top over and clip it. Because the shampoo retails for $55 I want to atleast get more than one use out of it.

I'm curious as to how long people have been able to use their full sized bottle of shampoo. I want to buy it if I end up liking the shampoo, but not if in a month or two the bottle is done with.


----------



## Aleyna (May 11, 2012)

> Which box/samples did you get?


 I got Box #11.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 This is my first birchbox ever, and I have no use for everything that I got. I got: Arquiste L'Etrog - perfume It smells fresh, and then it has kind of a pollen floral smell after you smell the freshness. It's not my kind of perfume, though. beautyblender - blendercleanser It's suppose to clean makeup brushes and sponges, but I don't really use brushes and sponges. Color Club - nail polish in Disco Nap It's a gold nail polish with silver speckles in it. I can't use it, because I still am trying to get over biting my nails.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Dr. Jart + - Waterfuse BB Cream It's supposedly a good BB Cream, but I use Missha for BB Cream, so I don't have a desire to use it. twistbandÂ® - skinny headband I actually got one in black, and I have no desire to use it. A red notecard and a pink envelope. I have no desire to use these items. Here are pictures that I took of what I got: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.140059056127330.29312.100003697108112&amp;type=3&amp;l=a577731801 I'm trading everything that I got for: fresh Sugar RosÃ© Tinted Lip Treatment SPF 15 FusionBeauty LipFusion Balm Lip Conditioning Stick SPF 15 KÃ©rastase Age Premium Bain Substantif Shampoo KÃ©rastase Age Premium Masque Substantif KÃ©rastase Cristalliste Lumiere Liquide Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil Shampoo Ojon volume advanceâ„¢ Volumizing Shampoo Ojon damage reverseâ„¢ Restorative Conditioner Eyeko Fat Eye Stick


----------



## Aleyna (May 11, 2012)

> Which box/samples did you get?


 I got Box #11.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 This is my first birchbox ever, and I have no use for everything that I got. I got: Arquiste L'Etrog - perfume It smells fresh, and then it has kind of a pollen floral smell after you smell the freshness. It's not my kind of perfume, though. beautyblender - blendercleanser It's suppose to clean makeup brushes and sponges, but I don't really use brushes and sponges. Color Club - nail polish in Disco Nap It's a gold nail polish with silver speckles in it. I can't use it, because I still am trying to get over biting my nails.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Dr. Jart + - Waterfuse BB Cream It's supposedly a good BB Cream, but I use Missha for BB Cream, so I don't have a desire to use it. twistbandÂ® - skinny headband I actually got one in black, and I have no desire to use it. A red notecard and a pink envelope. I have no desire to use these items. Here are pictures that I took of what I got: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.140059056127330.29312.100003697108112&amp;type=3&amp;l=a577731801 I'm trading everything that I got for: fresh Sugar RosÃ© Tinted Lip Treatment SPF 15 FusionBeauty LipFusion Balm Lip Conditioning Stick SPF 15 KÃ©rastase Age Premium Bain Substantif Shampoo KÃ©rastase Age Premium Masque Substantif KÃ©rastase Cristalliste Lumiere Liquide Caudalie Hand and Nail Cream Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil Shampoo Ojon volume advanceâ„¢ Volumizing Shampoo Ojon damage reverseâ„¢ Restorative Conditioner Eyeko Fat Eye Stick


----------



## allthingsaimee (May 11, 2012)

Shipping says delivered, but it wasn't.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hoping it's just a USPS fluke.  Mine was box #6 with the Diorshow....


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 11, 2012)

Apparently my other box won't be here until FRIDAY.  Wow...really?


----------



## missionista (May 11, 2012)

Got my box today!  Amazingly, I think I will be keeping everything...

I got the eyeliner in Rock Candy.  I was hoping for the blue, but this is a really pretty shade.  I have blue eyeliner pencil, but no brown eyeliner at all.  I am still a little on the fence about this one, but will probably keep it.  Am considering buying the Stila in another color...the purple looked really nice too.

Also got the Dior perfume.  At first it was way to sweet, but now it has settled down a bit, and the florals and musk have come out.  I don't think I would buy a full size, but would definitely keep and use up the sample.

I am excited to try the shampoo.  I have really short hair, so this is at LEAST 6 washes for me.  Looking for an appropriate container now.

Finally, the Skin concealer thing.  Not something I would normally use, but I think it will be nice on my shoulders on vacation this summer.  I'll give it a shot.

Heck, I even like the notecard!


----------



## missmaggie5 (May 11, 2012)

According to UPS my box is in a city 20 mins away but won't be here until Tuesday.. hoping they miscalculated. Willing to trade my brand new Curacao stila for Rock Candy.


----------



## nikita8501 (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missyrocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my second BB box and again, I don't get it. What am I missing? People love BB &amp; some have numerous subs there. I haven't seen anything worth it these two months. Got my first Beauty Army &amp; liked it because I had a full sized conditioner that I'd use. I'm ready to cancel but I'd like to hear what's been in other boxes in months past for people to say they love it or that the $10 isn't better applied to buying something I'd actually like????


 My exact thoughts. I am wondering why I am still subscribed to BB. I don't see what other people see either. The only thing that keeps me going is the points system. I keep thinking that since there are so many people subscribed to BB there must definitely be something good about it...maybe I'll end up liking my BB eventually?


----------



## goldenmeans (May 11, 2012)

Regarding the eyeliner-I liked the color, but it got weirdly flaky/ cakey towards the end of the day. Anyone else have a similar problem? And I used it sparingly, so it's not like I piled half the contents of the tube on each eye.


----------



## pinktergal (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Missyrocks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got my second BB box and again, I don't get it. What am I missing? People love BB &amp; some have numerous subs there. I haven't seen anything worth it these two months. Got my first Beauty Army &amp; liked it because I had a full sized conditioner that I'd use. I'm ready to cancel but I'd like to hear what's been in other boxes in months past for people to say they love it or that the $10 isn't better applied to buying something I'd actually like????


 
*IMO, it all boils down to whether or not you think you're getting your $10 worth, factoring in the points and the box contents. If not, it doesn't matter whether others like BB or not. It's your money, and only you know if it's being well spent or not.*

*In my 6 months I've had 2 boxes that were clunkers for me, a couple of great ones, and the rest were just okay. The items I've received and the points for reviewing and buying from the BB store, and the fun of getting my goodie box every month have made it overall a good $10 monthly investment. *

*This month I got a generous eye balm sample with a $30 pro-rated value, and a deluxe sample of Ojon shampoo. I also got to try a really nice beauty balm ( I seem to be the only one here who got a good tube, though).  This has been my best box so far.*

*In past months the standout items for me were a deluxe sized sample of a great upscale skin cream that I ultimately bought with my points and 3 month coupon, a mini lip gloss I really like, a travel tube of Benefit Porefection, and a full sized Stila eyeliner.  I was also able to buy a full sized Jouer tinted moisturizer at a much reduced price in the BB store with points and a coupon, plus other items.*

*But that's my experience. If you're not getting your $10 worth, and it's not fun, then maybe it's not for you. I'd give it another month, and if you're still not feeling the love, you'd probably be better to spend your $10 on something else.*

*(BTW, I also have BA, but have skipped the past 2 months because the selection has gone way downhill. I tried to choose my samples last might and couldn't find even one that I wanted. But if you do find ones you like, the value can be amazing.)*


----------



## tulippop (May 11, 2012)

Just for reference, this is a sample Stila TM I have and it is the same size as the Dr. Jart+ tube.  The Stila is .24 fl oz and completely full.  The Dr. Jart+ is .06 fl oz and barely looks 1/3 full.  So they should all be about 1/4 full (going by the fl oz they printed on the back).  It kinda sucks, with the amount they put in their tube, they might as well have just used foil packets.


----------



## tulippop (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Regarding the eyeliner-I liked the color, but it got weirdly flaky/ cakey towards the end of the day. Anyone else have a similar problem? And I used it sparingly, so it's not like I piled half the contents of the tube on each eye.


 I'm actually testing it out now and after 1 hour on my lids half of it flaked off.  =(


----------



## BrittneyMarie (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kate-Gaslight*
> 
> 
> The shop just sends it back to the supplier and gets the money back if it's new or even used so they don't really lose anything. Also, big corporation are ALWAYS out to get our money.. and they plan for losses.


 Sweet! In that case, I'm gonna go do some shoplifting now


----------



## o0jeany0o (May 11, 2012)

I got my Dr. Jart BB Cream and it looks pretty empty BUT reading the label and it says 2mL. 2mL is very little, I still have chemistry labs and know what 2 mL looks like. I'm pretty sure I have 2 mL in my BB cream tube.

The tube is just too huge for the sample amount. (sorry for the huge pictures)

*This is how much BB cream is supposed to be in the tube.*


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This was box 3.  Also, for anyone curious, the Kerastase shampoo and conditioner are packets and considered extras, BUT the Lumiere Liquide is a little vial.
> ...


----------



## tulippop (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This was box 3.  Also, for anyone curious, the Kerastase shampoo and conditioner are packets and considered extras, BUT the Lumiere Liquide is a little vial.
> ...


 Are you looking to trade by any chance?  I have 2 of the blue ones and wanted 1 black.  Please let me know, thanks!


----------



## arendish (May 11, 2012)

Does anyone know if there are any BB promo codes going on right now? I want to purchase a full sized June Jacobs Pumpkin Polish (Looove it so much!) but I'd love to get a discount on top of my points if at all possible.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StillPooh (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *In past months the standout items for me were a deluxe sized sample of a great upscale skin cream that I ultimately bought with my points and 3 month coupon*


 Which skin cream was it? I'm always on the lookout for a good one.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## tulippop (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've already used them quite a bit, lol...I really, really love the sparkle liners!


 lol, no worries!  Have you found them flaking on you?  I'm wearing the blue Stila liner and it's been flaking off like mad.


----------



## winkiepup (May 11, 2012)

Is there any way to tell online which color Stila liner I'll be getting?


----------



## tulippop (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there any way to tell online which color Stila liner I'll be getting?


 It seems at though same box #'s are getting the same colors.  Box 3 was blue and box 4 was brown, not sure about the others but on the BB site they only have 4 different ones listed so you're bound to get one of them.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (May 11, 2012)

.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *missionista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my box today!  Amazingly, I think I will be keeping everything...
> 
> ...




you are the first person i have seen who is also getting box 15. do you have pics?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  mine is not even gonna be here til monday boo


----------



## seefaithrun (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kittables* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I hate to say it, but that could very well be the case with everyone who got the BB cream. Mine was very empty until I used the "toothpaste" method. If they do wind up sending us another sample, it'll probably be just as empty.


 I figured as much. Points it shall be.



Its a shame though because I've been wanting to try a BB cream, and having this sample would have been awesome. I still will try out BB creams, but I've never heard of this brand so it would've been nice to try it. At least I love everything else...even the millionth perfume sample I got.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Dr. Jart BB Cream and it looks pretty empty BUT reading the label and it says 2mL. 2mL is very little, I still have chemistry labs and know what 2 mL looks like. I'm pretty sure I have 2 mL in my BB cream tube.
> 
> ...




after you said it was only listed as 2 Ml ( i don't have one so i had no info) i had to take this pic. a primer packet that is 2 Ml - posing beside a bottle size most of you are familiar with.  pardon polish stain and smudges.


----------



## tulippop (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Naun-Negotiable* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Seeing this, I don't see how the Dr. Jart+ BB cream is considered deluxe sized.


----------



## skylola123 (May 12, 2012)

Have any of you been able to review the notecards on Birchbox?


----------



## iPretty949 (May 12, 2012)

This is my May Birchbox and after opening it today, i put it back in the box and threw it in my closet. I was happier with the FREE Schick Hydro Silk I got in the mail and a sampler box from Procter and Gamble.


----------



## nikita8501 (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have any of you been able to review the notecards on Birchbox?


 Nope, not yet. I tried leaving feedbacks on all three accounts, but nothing comes up....


----------



## pinktergal (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which skin cream was it? I'm always on the lookout for a good one.


 *It's Clark's Botanicals Marine Cream. I use it at night over my Strivectin.  It doesn't have SPF so if you use it during the day, make sure you have your SPF in something else .  I also got another great deluxe  moisturizer sample from BB - Eve Lom Radiance Cream.  I think I'll get that one next when I have more points and a coupon.*

*BTW. after we talked yesterday, I got my May Beauty Army selections. Very disappointing, so I skipped this month, too. *


----------



## AWWREEAWNUH (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 if you don't want that box i'll gladly take it. i like that nail color, i love kiehls products, i have been wanting to try ojon products and i quite like that scent.


----------



## Aleyna (May 12, 2012)

> You can try the trade thread, too https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread


 Oh, thanks! I didn't see your post until now! I'm a newbie here! XD


> My box hasn't come yet but I know I am getting Dr. Jart so I am anticipating this issue. That is a really good idea to request a new sample from Dr. Jart - - I love tinted moisturizers and am in the market for a BB cream, so I really do want to try this product and will probably purchase it if I like it.


 I honestly think Missha offers the best bb creams right now. Missha BB Creams come in a variety of skintones unlike most bb creams that aren't in tan and dark skintones. You can get Missha BB Creams from spicygoods on ebay, and they will deliver it to you faster then ordering from Missha's website. Also, spicygoods gives you other beauty samples when you order from them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Aleyna (May 12, 2012)

> You can try the trade thread, too https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread





> You can try the trade thread, too https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121990/birchbox-open-trade-thread


 Oh, thanks! I didn't see your post until now! I'm a newbie here! XD


> My box hasn't come yet but I know I am getting Dr. Jart so I am anticipating this issue. That is a really good idea to request a new sample from Dr. Jart - - I love tinted moisturizers and am in the market for a BB cream, so I really do want to try this product and will probably purchase it if I like it.


 I honestly think Missha offers the best bb creams right now. Missha BB Creams come in a variety of skintones unlike most bb creams that aren't in tan and dark skintones. You can get Missha BB Creams from spicygoods on ebay, and they will deliver it to you faster then ordering from Missha's website. Also, spicygoods gives you other beauty samples when you order from them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mega789 (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just for reference, this is a sample Stila TM I have and it is the same size as the Dr. Jart+ tube.  The Stila is .24 fl oz and completely full.  The Dr. Jart+ is .06 fl oz and barely looks 1/3 full.  So they should all be about 1/4 full (going by the fl oz they printed on the back).  It kinda sucks, with the amount they put in their tube, they might as well have just used foil packets.


 
Yes in fact you probably get more out of foil packets. I know many people here hate foil packets, but I know lots of products I get in packets have more product in them then tubes. Also off topic I know..they stay fresh. I like having packets of one products I can just open, use, and then open a new fresh one when I need it.

I really wanted the BB cream this month, but now I'm not so upset that I didn't get it. Every month we whine about the box before we get it, and then when we do things are different than they seemed.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## mega789 (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm just sad because I really loved the little tiny bit of the product I got, and I wish I'd gotten enough to really TRY it.  I'm in the market for a good BB cream and this would be a contender for me, but I don't want to pay that price if I can't try it on my whole face at least a couple of times, you know?


 
Have you tried other BB creams from Korea? There are so many out there and you can get them pretty cheap. This product is a bit too much $$ for the full size in my opinion. I'd be upset too, since you were so excited about it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ddave (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I got that same box and was really disappointed (see my previous posts) but that Kiehl's is pretty great and maybe you can trade the nail polish with someone for a different color-- I'm trading mine for a gold one. I was really hoping for a box with a bb cream but now that I'm seeing all of the problems with the samples I'm happy with this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, if anyone is looking for a bb cream I use the Garnier one and I really love the way it makes my skin look and the texture of the cream itself. I've seen though that apparently it's not a "real" bb cream so I was hoping that I could try a legit one with the Dr. Jart's.


----------



## mega789 (May 12, 2012)

> Not many, because my skin tone is so particular I refuse to buy a full size unless I can get my hands on a sample or at least see it in person first...I've wasted way too much money in the past on any sort of foundation type product that I haven't been able to use  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah I hear ya! Samples is totally the way to go first. I have lots of foundation sitting around so I know how that is. There is a nice Skin79 set with Mini tubes. It costs about $8 which includes shipping on ebay.


----------



## astokes (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Not many, because my skin tone is so particular I refuse to buy a full size unless I can get my hands on a sample or at least see it in person first...I've wasted way too much money in the past on any sort of foundation type product that I haven't been able to use
> ...


----------



## TacomaGirl (May 12, 2012)

Anyone else have the Miracle Skin Transformer  in their May box? I went to the website posted on the tube and it says "As Seen on TV" predominantly displayed on the landing page. I like this product and I'm tempted to buy it. It has a free for 60 trial. Anyone have any experience with this product?


----------



## emeline (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why didn't you like the box? I'm getting the same one and was pretty excited so now I'm curious - were the samples small or just products you're not that into?


----------



## Steffi (May 12, 2012)

That's the box I'm getting also, and I'm also excited.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *emeline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Why didn't you like the box? I'm getting the same one and was pretty excited so now I'm curious - were the samples small or just products you're not that into?


----------



## zadidoll (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else have the Miracle Skin Transformer  in their May box? I went to the website posted on the tube and it says "As Seen on TV" predominantly displayed on the landing page. I like this product and I'm tempted to buy it. It has a free for 60 trial. Anyone have any experience with this product?


 I received Miracle Skin Transformer SPF20 in medium from Test Tube in my 4th quarter box last year and liked it. The only thing is I wouldn't pay $48 for it.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 12, 2012)

So basically the Dr. Jart is a foil packet disguised as a deluxe sample. That is not cool, and all of you need to complain


----------



## Playedinloops (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you have an H Mart around you they have BB creams from Dr. Jart (the actual Korean version) and Missha.


 omg why didn't I think of this?? I bought my dr. jart from beautybar.com...I think I'm going to go to H mart today...partly for bb cream but mostly for candy lol.


----------



## Lilith McKee (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So basically the Dr. Jart is a foil packet disguised as a deluxe sample. That is not cool, and all of you need to complain


 I agree, at least if it was in a foil packet I would be able to get product out.  I can't even get a drop of the stuff out in this packaging  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />(

Birchbox has got to pay better attention to this stuff.

(that being said I am like a kid in a candy store with my other items I received)


----------



## zadidoll (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So basically the Dr. Jart is a foil packet disguised as a deluxe sample. That is not cool, and all of you need to complain


 Not really. I have Skin79 foil packets and those are TINY samples compared to the Dr. Jart sample sent via Test Tube. I didn't get the Dr. Jart one but it looks, based on photos, to be comparable in terms of size to the Dr. Brandt BB cream sent out in the current New Beauty Test Tube.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Not really. I have Skin79 foil packets and those are TINY samples compared to the Dr. Jart sample sent via Test Tube. I didn't get the Dr. Jart one but it looks, based on photos, to be comparable in terms of size to the Dr. Brandt BB cream sent out in the current New Beauty Test Tube.


 Yes, actually. The Dr. Jart is .06 fl oz according to what is printed on the back per Tulippop. A foil packet is often labeled 2ml. .06 oz is 1.7 ml. So, yes, this is a foil packet in a tube.


----------



## phoebehearts (May 12, 2012)

I am beyond happy with my boxes this month. On my primary yearly account I got box # 6 with the Dior Show and Shu Uemura shampoo oil. &lt; I am also so proud to say that I didn't "cheat" and peek at my box. When it came in the mail yesterday I was so excited to be surprised, reminded me of the old days before I found this forum lol!

On my second monthly account I am getting box #3 with the Stila, Dr. Jart, Color Club, and Kerastase. I tried to be good and wait to see but I just got so excited once I saw how awesome my first box was. It should be here Monday.

I think I got extra lucky this month. I think I usually get decent boxes, every now and again I will get an awesome box. I think the boxes this month are an improvement to what has been sent out lately.


----------



## zadidoll (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Wida (May 12, 2012)

I thought this too.  And seriously, why try to "trick" potential customers into thinking they're getting a nice sized sample by putting a tiny amount in a big tube.  Not cool.  I have been looking at BB creams and I honestly won't buy Dr. Jart now because of this.  I can get far better samples from other vendors to test before spending so much on a tube of cream, so I will go elsewhere.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's THAT small? Maybe it's just me but I think that's a waste of packaging (i.e. money) to put that small amount in. I thought it was more around 0.25 oz.


----------



## Antidentite (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought this too.  And seriously, why try to "trick" potential customers into thinking they're getting a nice sized sample by putting a tiny amount in a big tube.  Not cool.  I have been looking at BB creams and I honestly won't buy Dr. Jart now because of this.  I can get far better samples from other vendors to test before spending so much on a tube of cream, so I will go elsewhere.


 

The Dr. Jart premium bb that came in the Sephora sun safety kit was much larger (.33 fl oz)  and I was able to get several of uses out.  I don't know why they would fill the Water fuse bb with less product, it makes no sense.  I'm really upset because I really wanted to test out the water fuse so I could decide between the two.


----------



## Wida (May 12, 2012)

I wanted the sun safety kit so bad but I was waiting for my birthday to come so I could get my "gift" with it when I placed an order.  I was able to get it last year, but this year they sold out super quick and I waited too long.  We don't have a Sephora store in my area (not even in JC Penney), so I missed out getting it this year. 




  I'm glad that the Dr. Jart sample in that kit was good enough to actually try out though.  Something tells me that Sephora wouldn't have let a mostly empty bottle go out in that kit....



> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The Dr. Jart premium bb that came in the Sephora sun safety kit was much larger (.33 fl oz)  and I was able to get several of uses out.  I don't know why they fill the Water fuse bb with less product, it makes no sense.  I'm really upset because I really wanted to test out the water fuse so I could decide between the two.


----------



## Roni917 (May 12, 2012)

I got my first birchbox yesterday and was very pleased. I received a stila eyeliner in a pretty blue, I got the nail polish and the only thing I didn't like were the foil hair products, the eyeliner made up for it though, I love that. I also got the Dr. J BB cream, can someone please tell me what the hype is about with the BB cream, it looks like a tinted moisturizer. How is it different?


----------



## missionista (May 12, 2012)

> you are the first person i have seen who is also getting box 15. do you have pics?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  mine is not even gonna be here til monday boo


 Sorry to hear that.  No pics, unfortunately.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 12, 2012)

Kind of off topic, but I think you ladies can help me. I have been looking around but I am sick of googling... Does anyone have recommendations for a BB cream that will work for very very fair skin? I have neutral undertones if that helps...

Any help would be great!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Probably so that birchbox could buy the samples cheaper.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## princess2010 (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Roni917* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my first birchbox yesterday and was very pleased. I received a stila eyeliner in a pretty blue, I got the nail polish and the only thing I didn't like were the foil hair products, the eyeliner made up for it though, I love that. I also got the Dr. J BB cream, can someone please tell me what the hype is about with the BB cream, it looks like a tinted moisturizer. How is it different?


 A true BB cream is supposed to be a moisturizer, sun protection, concealer, foundation anti-aging, all in one. A tinted moisturizer is foundation and moisturizer with maybe a little spf. The BB cream I'm wearing today is SPF 50. The Western BB creams are basically tinted moisturizers but the Korea BB creams are awesome. They often come in one color that oxidizes on the skin and matches. Dark skin tones may have a hard time with some of the ones that come in one color. Other BB creams like Missha have about 4 color choices. I use Skin79 and Missha and they are great. I'll never wear foundation or tinted moisturizer again.


----------



## Jennabean (May 12, 2012)

I'm getting box 3 which I believe has a blue eyeliner.  If anyone is interested in trading, I'm looking for the brown or green!


----------



## becarr50 (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kind of off topic, but I think you ladies can help me. I have been looking around but I am sick of googling... Does anyone have recommendations for a BB cream that will work for very very fair skin? I have neutral undertones if that helps...
> 
> Any help would be great!


 Ok well I can't help find one that will suit you, but I know of a couple that won't. Seems like we have very similar complexions if I can see from the picture, and I've had the same problem.  Definitely NOT Skin 79 Gold or Skin 79 Super.  Both are too dark and don't blend easy enough. I also found the Garnier BB Cream in light was too dark for me as well. Hope this helps cross a few off your list.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ok well I can't help find one that will suit you, but I know of a couple that won't. Seems like we have very similar complexions if I can see from the picture, and I've had the same problem.  Definitely NOT Skin 79 Gold or Skin 79 Super.  Both are too dark and don't blend easy enough. I also found the Garnier BB Cream in light was too dark for me as well. Hope this helps cross a few off your list.


 I am so glad you said this! I was about to buy samples of both of the Skin 79 ones! Ugh! The search continues!


----------



## princess2010 (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am so glad you said this! I was about to buy samples of both of the Skin 79 ones! Ugh! The search continues!


 I'm fair and I use the MISSHA #21 and Skin79 Vital Orange. Judging from your picture they should work for you.


----------



## astokes (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *becarr50* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (May 12, 2012)

Thanks so much! For the responses about subscription codes. I'm all set for my husband's secretary. She is really overjoyed that so many people were willing to help her, I think you'll see her on MUT in the near future.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am so glad you said this! I was about to buy samples of both of the Skin 79 ones! Ugh! The search continues!


 I have the dr. jart silver label rejuvenating one and it has whiteners in it. I am super pale, about your color, and it works well for me. I think they carry it at sephora, if you can go test it out.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> : )
> 
> Glad i could help you!


 Yeah, seriously thanks!! I never think of H Mart for everything, but its only about 10 minutes away. Just add it to my list of stores I need to avoid in order to not go broke lol.


----------



## SeptEllis (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am so glad you said this! I was about to buy samples of both of the Skin 79 ones! Ugh! The search continues!


In the New Beauty Test Tube, they sent Dr Brandt's BB cream and though it's a nice consistency and feels great on the skin, it's like instant tan for fair skin. So I would advise staying away from that one. I really had to blend it on my fair skin and down onto my neck just so I didn't look too clownish. And then I noticed it left "tan-lines" on my hands. But it washed off, but it seriously looked like a awkward self-tan job.


----------



## astokes (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## SeptEllis (May 12, 2012)

For those who want to try the Dr Jart BB cream and have a Sephora nearby, that might be an option in getting a decent sample size. I haven't gotten my boxes yet, but know that I'm getting 2 Dr Jart samples. Based upon feedback here, I'm not expecting much in the tube so I may just head over to Sephora today and try it out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Kind of off topic, but I think you ladies can help me. I have been looking around but I am sick of googling... Does anyone have recommendations for a BB cream that will work for very very fair skin? I have neutral undertones if that helps...
> 
> Any help would be great!


 I've used the skin79 BB cream.  It's pretty sheer coverage (but somehow covers up blemishes!) and works pretty well on very light skin.  I'm not sure of the undertones though.  It comes out of the bottle/tube grayish but seems to adjust to the skin.  The skin79 site used to sell a sample 2 pack for $2 (no shipping charges) so you could try it without committing $ to it.  I got 2-3 uses out of each foil sample.  And it's on ebay too, but there's no assurance that it's the real product.  Apparently, there's a lot of counterfeit product out there (who knew?)


----------



## Wynter (May 12, 2012)

I got my box today, and it was box 3 - got a blue liner.  It's a pretty color, but I have green eyes so I'm not sure it'll get much use (more into browns, golds, and purples).    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I also got lucky with my Dr. Jart's sample.  I had no problem squeezing it out, and I had enough for one application.  I'm really pale so I was surprised it worked so well for me.  Most BB, foundations, and tinted moisturizers are too dark for me.  I do believe I will be ordering a full size as long as my skin doesn't react (it's sensitive to some products).  

So if you haven't gotten your box yet and are expecting Dr. Jart's, don't give up on it yet.  I really thought I'd end up with an empty tube too.  I hope you ladies that did have empty tubes are sent new  (actual) samples or compensated in some way!


----------



## amberlamps (May 12, 2012)

I used the Shu Uemera last night. It smells really good and makes my hair soft. Does nothing for frizz, volume, or knots. I don't think I'd spend $55 on a bottle though. There are probably 1-2 more uses for me and my hair is down to my bra band and plentiful.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've used the skin79 BB cream.  It's pretty sheer coverage (but somehow covers up blemishes!) and works pretty well on very light skin.  I'm not sure of the undertones though.  It comes out of the bottle/tube grayish but seems to adjust to the skin.  The skin79 site used to sell a sample 2 pack for $2 (no shipping charges) so you could try it without committing $ to it.  I got 2-3 uses out of each foil sample.  And it's on ebay too, but there's no assurance that it's the real product.  Apparently, there's a lot of counterfeit product out there (who knew?)





> Originally Posted by *SeptEllis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> In the New Beauty Test Tube, they sent Dr Brandt's BB cream and though it's a nice consistency and feels great on the skin, it's like instant tan for fair skin. So I would advise staying away from that one. I really had to blend it on my fair skin and down onto my neck just so I didn't look too clownish. And then I noticed it left "tan-lines" on my hands. But it washed off, but it seriously looked like a awkward self-tan job.





> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the dr. jart silver label rejuvenating one and it has whiteners in it. I am super pale, about your color, and it works well for me. I think they carry it at sephora, if you can go test it out.





> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm told the silver tube Rejuvenation one from Dr Jart is great for pale skin...I am super pale myself and also in the market for a good one. I've gotten more than one recommendation for this one!





> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm fair and I use the MISSHA #21 and Skin79 Vital Orange. Judging from your picture they should work for you.


 
Thanks ladies! These sound like a good place to start! I might try the Skin 79 samples first and then check out the Dr. Jart next time I am in Sephora... You ladies are so helpful!


----------



## bluemustang (May 12, 2012)

> It's THAT small? Maybe it's just me but I think that's a waste of packaging (i.e. money) to put that small amount in. I thought it was more around 0.25 oz.


 The tube itself is the same size as the By Terry in April's sample society which was .14 oz. That size alone is so small, I really thought we would be getting .25 oz. But .06??? That's tiny and definitely a waste of packaging. I personally think the sample companies should at least send out .17 oz. I want to have several uses of a product to determine if it will work for my skin. I only had a dot pop out of my tube when I opened it (guessing from the pressure change) and that's it. I'm thinking that even if I cut the tube open there won't be enough to even try it on my entire face.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have sent BB an email about it.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used the Shu Uemera last night. It smells really good and makes my hair soft. Does nothing for frizz, volume, or knots. I don't think I'd spend $55 on a bottle though. There are probably 1-2 more uses for me and my hair is down to my bra band and plentiful.


Oohhh i am so excited to try that ! hoping my boxes show up today magically somehow before lunchtime - i do my saturday shower during her nap and i need the pick me up of a new nice shower thing! hehe


----------



## bluemustang (May 12, 2012)

> Thanks ladies! These sound like a good place to start! I might try the Skin 79 samples first and then check out the Dr. Jart next time I am in Sephora... You ladies are so helpful!


 I ended up getting a set of four or five foil packets, for a few dollars, of the Missha #21 off of eBay to test it out. I've heard that there are lots of fakes out there but I figured it's less likely with a foil packet and a seller with good feed back. I like it a lot and it does oxidize some once applied.. It's very hydrating but not oily (I have combo skin with an oily t zone) and I really felt like my face was just more brighter when I wear it. Unfortunately, i think it did make my chin break out a bit (need to test it again a few times to see if it was another product or hormones). I now use it on my red cheeks and under my eyes to even all that out and hydrate it a bit more before I apply whatever else I am using.


----------



## Jwls750 (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jennabean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting box 3 which I believe has a blue eyeliner.  If anyone is interested in trading, I'm looking for the brown or green!


 Are you willing to trade the Stila for the Eyeko Fat Shadow Pencil in "Chocolate" I don't like browns, but I'm all about blues/greens/black/any color besides brown!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (May 12, 2012)

Is there any way for me to sign up for a second account and get a Gossip Girl box?

My mom just saw my box and wanted me to order her one.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 12, 2012)

I KNOW!! I did the math and couldn't believe the waste! Tulippop says the size is even IMPRINTED on the tube!



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's THAT small? Maybe it's just me but I think that's a waste of packaging (i.e. money) to put that small amount in. I thought it was more around 0.25 oz.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am so glad you said this! I was about to buy samples of both of the Skin 79 ones! Ugh! The search continues!


Where were you going to buy the samples?


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 12, 2012)

ahhhhhhh they both showed up today ! with no major update or shipping except that they were nearby yesterday  (due dates of 14th and 15th)

 

SO in both of my boxes i got a stila liner in rock candy. it is gorrrrgeous but i doubt i'll need 2.  remember me in your trades, ladies~
**edit sorry ladies, i meant to say i wanted to trade firstly for the algenist eye cream! if that doesn't work out i will totally be down for swapping colors. sorry i was in a rush!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> **

i haven't seen the theme of downtown book party yet ! that is awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   pics here http://imgur.com/a/qPANJ    including the bottle i put the shu uemura shampoo in. off to try it right now !!



i also got my orofluido samples in today ! that was really fast since i just called them a few days ago.. mayyybe monday ? i forget.  gonna try that right after ! pics here - http://imgur.com/a/tPfBV


----------



## TinaMarina (May 12, 2012)

Both of my boxes have been a half hour away for three days now. Grrrr! Maybe I will have to wait until the 14th to get it. Anyone else in California having a delay?

One box has the Dr. Jart's. I was looking forward to trying it, but from what I'm reading here I may have an empty tube!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Where were you going to buy the samples?


 They have samples on the Skin 79 website... The ones I found are $5, but you get free shipping and it says you also get $10 towards your next order when you purchase them.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 12, 2012)

Okay, so I ended up buying some foil packet samples off of ebay... Like BlueMustang said, I doubt the foil packets would be fakes.  I got the Skin 79 orange one and a couple Missha #21 packets.. I only ended up spending $5.50 and I have 9 packets coming my way... Hopefully one of them works. I will test out the Dr. Jart's when I head over to Sephora... 

Thanks again for all of the help ladies!


----------



## redandwhite (May 12, 2012)

I called the USPS Track &amp; Confirm number about my rogue Birchbox, and it said they had no information about my tracking number! Not even that they had received electronic shipping info (which is what shows up on the USPS website). And Mail Innovations' tracking claims the package was delivered to USPS back on Monday. I would be annoyed if USPS said they had the box and were just being super slow about delivering, but the fact that they don't seem to have it at all _really_ bugs me.... I really miss Streamlite.

I sent Birchbox an email, so I guess I'll wait and see if they email me back in like 3 days. I was actually looking forward to the samples I was getting in that box, too!


----------



## MakeupGalore (May 12, 2012)

> Okay, so I ended up buying some foil packet samples off of ebay... Like BlueMustang said, I doubt the foil packets would be fakes.Â  I got the Skin 79 orange one and a coupleÂ Missha #21 packets.. I only ended up spending $5.50 and I have 9 packets coming my way... Hopefully one of them works. I will test out the Dr. Jart's when I head over to Sephora...Â  Thanks again for all of the help ladies!


 Imomoko.com and prettyandcute.com are reliable and legit sites to buy Korean/Asian products. Great service and fast shipping!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MakeupGalore* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Imomoko.com and prettyandcute.com are reliable and legit sites to buy Korean/Asian products. Great service and fast shipping!


  Oh thanks!  I will check them out!


----------



## jbird1175 (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hence the caveat of it being a moral issue rather than an issue of "will it scan".
> 
> I don't condone this and have never done it myself, but it is possible to do.


 Boy....when my friend suggested I exchange I remembered hearing about how other people have don it but after all the discussion I have decided to put my Tarte on the trade board...have at it ladies!


----------



## galaxiigrl (May 12, 2012)

My Birchbox arrived yesterday! I got box 9. Here are my thoughts (I'm not going to bother with the spoiler tag, since the May boxes are already up on BB's website):
 


*BVLGARI Omnia Crystalline Eau de Toilette Spray - *_I can see how some people think it smells like "old lady", but I'm willing to give it a try._ 

*Color ClubÂ® Summer Pastels Collection in Coral Clambake *- _I'm a nail polish junkie, and I'm looking forward to trying this one out for summer. _ 

*Kiehl's Abyssine Cream + *_I'll be trading this_._ It's not Birchbox's fault; it contains wheat, to which I'm allergic._ 

*Ojon damage reverseâ„¢ Restorative Conditioner - *_I'll give this a try._ _Maybe I'll love it, maybe I won't!_ 

*Birchbox Notecards - *_I was surprised that this wasn't a folding notecard; it's just a postcard-like card that comes with an envelope. Whatever, it adds no value, maybe I'll use it some time._ 
Overall, not a bad box. I am disappointed that there are only four samples. As I had mentioned in an earlier post, it's nice to get five items in case there's something you absolutely can't use, and of course to be able to earn more points on the reviews. I think I would've felt more satisfied with this box if they had included another relatively small item like a twistband headband, which other, similar boxes had that brought them up to five items.

Of course, I would've loved to get a Dior mascara or a Stila eyeliner, but such is the gamble of Birchbox.


----------



## iugirl13 (May 12, 2012)

I got my BB cream today and it was completely empty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I noticed a lot of people on twitter and here, of course have been saying the same thing. Makes me wonder how this will be handled.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 12, 2012)

> Kind of off topic, but I think you ladies can help me. I have been looking around but I am sick of googling... Does anyone have recommendations for a BB cream that will work for very very fair skin? I have neutral undertones if that helps... Any help would be great!


 I also think you will like the Skin79 Super Plus Vital Cream (orange)! I recently tried a few different Skin79 BB creams and I found Skin79 Super Hot Pink to be a little dark/greyish for my fairly light skin (although it does adjust to my skin tone after applied so that it doesn't look bad at all)... I kept this one to use during the summer! The Skin79 Super Plus Vital Cream (orange) turned out to look closer to my skin tone, but a little pale for me (but also adjusts) and the Skin79 Oriental Gold BB cream was the closest to my fairly light - cool undertone skin (but it gave more of a dewy finish (and I prefer matte)... I hope that helps! Anyway, you will try out the ones you ordered so you will see yourself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber Barrera (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, so I ended up buying some foil packet samples off of ebay... Like BlueMustang said, I doubt the foil packets would be fakes.  I got the Skin 79 orange one and a couple Missha #21 packets.. I only ended up spending $5.50 and I have 9 packets coming my way... Hopefully one of them works. I will test out the Dr. Jart's when I head over to Sephora...
> 
> Thanks again for all of the help ladies!


 Oh my gosh, you guys are bad influences &amp; life savers at the same time! I didn't even know what BB creams were last week &amp; today I'm scouring amazon for the best reviews &amp; price because now that I know about them there is no way I can live without them. I ended up buying Skin79 Super+ Beblesh Balm BB Cream VIP Gold. I figure that I skipped out on getting Glossybox so buying this instead actually ended up saving me money.



( I made sure to buy one that had an authenticity label &amp; high reviews so lessen the chance of getting a fake.)


----------



## calexxia (May 12, 2012)

It's driving me nuts that I can't find a shop around here (Phoenix area) that has Asian cosmetics, as I'd rather purchase "in store" than online. It's doubly surprising since we have such a large Asian community and what seems like nine zillion Asian groceries.


----------



## tulippop (May 12, 2012)

For reference:

Original picture:





Comparison with the Zoya Bevin sample I got in the last BB with their weight &amp; volume enlarged:





(Stila = .24 fl oz / 7 mL) (Dr. Jart+ = 2 mL / 0.06 fl oz.) (Zoya = .25 fl oz / 7.5 mL)

Comparison to my Jill Stuart foil sample that is 3mL


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my gosh, you guys are bad influences &amp; life savers at the same time! I didn't even know what BB creams were last week &amp; today I'm scouring amazon for the best reviews &amp; price because now that I know about them there is no way I can live without them. I ended up buying Skin79 Super+ Beblesh Balm BB Cream VIP Gold. I figure that I skipped out on getting Glossybox so buying this instead actually ended up saving me money.
> 
> ...


 I know right?! I Just looked at the prettyandcute.com and OMG I want ALL OF IT. The packaging is so stinking cute!  It's like opening your eyes to an entire new world of beauty items!

BUY ALL THE MAKEUPS!!


----------



## tulippop (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's driving me nuts that I can't find a shop around here (Phoenix area) that has Asian cosmetics, as I'd rather purchase "in store" than online. It's doubly surprising since we have such a large Asian community and what seems like nine zillion Asian groceries.


Have you tried the grocery stores?  Some of them sell cosmetics.  I know several Japanese/Korean ones around here do.  Also a few lingerie stores do too.  The window display was all bras and then inside there were a ton of Japanese cosmetics in a Chinese store.


----------



## calexxia (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know right?! I Just looked at the prettyandcute.com and OMG I want ALL OF IT. The packaging is so stinking cute!  It's like opening your eyes to an entire new world of beauty items!
> 
> BUY ALL THE MAKEUPS!!


 That's what was so crazy for me when I left Japan; everything seemed so...bland...beauty-wise at the time. After eight years there, I had kind of gotten used to everything being so perky....and then I got to Germany, where everything was sort of...bland.


----------



## SarahElizSS (May 12, 2012)

How exactly did my mother who is 51 and my daughter whos age is listed as 16 on her profile get the exact same box? That doesnt make much sense to me!


----------



## calexxia (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SarahElizSS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How exactly did my mother who is 51 and my daughter whos age is listed as 16 on her profile get the exact same box? That doesnt make much sense to me!


 Because the profiles don't seem to have ANY real impact on which boxes we receive. I'm more convinced than ever that the reason they do the beauty profiles isn't necessarily to match content to user, but as demographic information to be used when establishing new business relationships.

Also, from a psychological standpoint, when a new user signs up, they're more likely to hand over the cash if they THINK that the service is going to be tailored to their needs.


----------



## nikita8501 (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's driving me nuts that I can't find a shop around here (Phoenix area) that has Asian cosmetics, as I'd rather purchase "in store" than online. It's doubly surprising since we have such a large Asian community and what seems like nine zillion Asian groceries.


 Hey! I lived there for 5 years before I had to move to the east coast. My parents live there and I am coming down to visit them next month. I was JUST thinking that I will wait until I get there to buy the BB cream, since there are SO many asian stores. But, I am surprised to hear you say that you were not able to find asian cosmetics store....bummer!


----------



## calexxia (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nikita8501* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey! I lived there for 5 years before I had to move to the east coast. My parents live there and I am coming down to visit them next month. I was JUST thinking that I will wait until I get there to buy the BB cream, since there are SO many asian stores. But, I am surprised to hear you say that you were not able to find asian cosmetics store....bummer!
> 
> ...


----------



## nikita8501 (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Admittedly, I stay over in the East Valley, so there MIGHt be some on the West Side, but I can tell ya Lee Lee, Mekong, Asiana, Fujiyama, none of those carry cosmetics that I've seen. HOWEVER, there ARE plenty of great nail product shops located adjacent to the grocery stores  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (The best one is in Mekong Plaza, but there is a good one over by Lee Lee, too)
> 
> Most of the "good" non-mall shopping here is discounts (Last Chance! Outlet Malls! Nordstrom Rack!) or vintage, IMHO. Several rockabilly-themed places, for example, plus I swear to Lemmy there is a thrift store on EVERY corner that doesn't have a drugstore.


 Haha! True! I was sort of hoping to find cosmetics in either Lee Lee or Mekong...but it looks like there are none at those grocery stores. Oh, I have seen the nail shop that you are talking about in Mekong Plaza, but never checked it out. I shall certainly go there this time! So the search for asian cosmetic store continues.....




 A few  weeks ago, I was happy, not having any knowledge of what a BB cream is and now I don't think I will keep still till I lay my hands on a few!


----------



## Wynter (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what was so crazy for me when I left Japan; everything seemed so...bland...beauty-wise at the time. After eight years there, I had kind of gotten used to everything being so perky....and then I got to Germany, where everything was sort of...bland.


 OT but what part of Japan?  My husband may be taking a post at Kadena (Okinawa) soon.  It looks beautiful there, but a move to a different country is a little intimidating since I'm still within a hour of the town I was born and raised in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's driving me nuts that I can't find a shop around here (Phoenix area) that has Asian cosmetics, as I'd rather purchase "in store" than online. It's doubly surprising since we have such a large Asian community and what seems like nine zillion Asian groceries.


 
yeah you guys even have an Uzbek store!!! Which I don't remember it having cosmetics because I was there for the food, but they had great stuff.


----------



## SeptEllis (May 12, 2012)

This blog has a number of reviews of BB creams from various brands, and she has fair/pale skin. Might be a good for swatches or reviews

http://www.musingsofamuse.com/category/bb-cream-reviews


----------



## Missyrocks (May 12, 2012)

You're right. And I appreciate listing what you liked from boxes in the past to see what people have liked previously.


----------



## omgitsliz (May 12, 2012)

anyone else BB cream show up empty? =/


----------



## calexxia (May 12, 2012)

> OT but what part of Japan? Â My husband may be taking a post at Kadena (Okinawa) soon. Â It looks beautiful there, but a move to a different country is a little intimidating since I'm still within a hour of the town I was born and raised in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Misawa from 1992 till 2000. Kadena is niiiice


----------



## StillPooh (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Antidentite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Me too. I got a huge sample tube of the Dr Jart Premium BB cream from Sephora. I've used it 3 times already, with no sign of running out yet. The water fuse is probably gone now after managing to mash one use out of it. 

I am too tired of the whole Befine mess to even complain to Birchbox about it. I'm just not going to order any BB cream from them; I'll get some Missha from South Korea off ebay. And as soon as I redeem my points, I'll cancel my subscription.


----------



## AWWREEAWNUH (May 12, 2012)

anyone notice that the blue stila eyeliner is far more watery than the other colors?

and is it bad if i cannot hear the little ball shaking in the tube?


----------



## Amber Barrera (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SeptEllis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This blog has a number of reviews of BB creams from various brands, and she has fair/pale skin. Might be a good for swatches or reviews
> 
> http://www.musingsofamuse.com/category/bb-cream-reviews


 Thank you! Definitely going to be bookmarking her blog. I'm super stoked too because the stuff I bought she loved!


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 12, 2012)

Which of the BB Creams would everyone say they think has the best coverage? I currently use Laura Mercier Silk Creme Foundation but I think its too heavy for summer, but I don't like the coverage of a Tinted Mouisterizer, anyone know of a good BB cream that will still give me good coverage?

I am supposed to be getting the Dr.Jart+ in my BB but haven't gotten it yet.


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (May 12, 2012)

> > Have any of you been able to review the notecards on Birchbox?
> 
> 
> Nope, not yet. I tried leaving feedbacks on all three accounts, but nothing comes up.... Â


 I saw a few tweets from @birchboxops saying you cannot review the notecards because they are a non-beauty item. But that is odd. There is a feedback button and I left feedback for many non beauty items in the past. Like last month's laundry detergent. WTH?!


----------



## pinktergal (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CrabbyMrsJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw a few tweets from @birchboxops saying you cannot review the notecards because they are a non-beauty item. But that is odd. There is a feedback button and I left feedback for many non beauty items in the past. Like last month's laundry detergent. WTH?!


 *Yes, and I remember that we could leave fb for the infamous coasters!  When did coasters become a beauty item?  



*


----------



## princess2010 (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay, so I ended up buying some foil packet samples off of ebay... Like BlueMustang said, I doubt the foil packets would be fakes.  I got the Skin 79 orange one and a couple Missha #21 packets.. I only ended up spending $5.50 and I have 9 packets coming my way... Hopefully one of them works. I will test out the Dr. Jart's when I head over to Sephora...
> 
> Thanks again for all of the help ladies!


Just remember when you first see them they may seem too light or slightly grayish. Don't let it scare you that's because of the spf. When you apply it the color will blend and over a few minutes oxidize and match your skin tone. It's not like foundation where if you get the wrong color it's just really wrong. With most BB creams if you are anywhere close to the color you need it will work.


----------



## Steffi (May 12, 2012)

Well, mail came, no box.  Figured that was fine, it's due Monday anyway.

I go to look outside and the little lever on the side of the mailbox signifying something is in it is up.  Mailman must've had to do a double delivery again.  I go check, there's my box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PERFECT timing.  I can use the Ojon conditioner tomorrow when I color my hair.  I got the coral polish. YAY!


----------



## stellar136 (May 12, 2012)

I could not believe how little product was in the Dr. Jart water fuse beauty balm tube.... I emailed BB customer service just to let them know, ill see what they say.


----------



## iugirl13 (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stellar136* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I could not believe how little product was in the Dr. Jart water fuse beauty balm tube.... I emailed BB customer service just to let them know, ill see what they say.


I contacted them on twitter, a lot of other people were talking to them about how awful it was. At first I blamed them, but like someone reminded me, it would be hard to check the samples they receive from companies.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what was so crazy for me when I left Japan; everything seemed so...bland...beauty-wise at the time. After eight years there, I had kind of gotten used to everything being so perky....and then I got to Germany, where everything was sort of...bland.


 I am so jealous! I would LOVE to visit Japan and Germany... I have never even been out of the country


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *princess2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Just remember when you first see them they may seem too light or slightly grayish. Don't let it scare you that's because of the spf. When you apply it the color will blend and over a few minutes oxidize and match your skin tone. It's not like foundation where if you get the wrong color it's just really wrong. With most BB creams if you are anywhere close to the color you need it will work.


 Thank you for telling me this! I didn't know that is how it works... I probably would have tried it out and thought it was the wrong color! I will make sure I wait like 15 minutes after applying it before I really take a look...


----------



## sleepykat (May 12, 2012)

The Dr. Jart's being empty or almost empty sounds like more of a problem at Dr. Jart's end. I hope they will handle it well. I am so in love with my Skin79 BB Cream, but I am excited that I will try out the Dr. Jart's in a pending trade. The Skin79 Hot Pink works fantastically for me. It does look grey at first, but blends into my skin wonderfully. On the recommendation of a trader, I squeezed my foil packets into a little tub she sent me and put the little tub in my makeup bag.


----------



## tinycity (May 12, 2012)

this is pretty much my first post on this board, but i read the entire thing! this was my first birchbox and i'm sadly not happy with any of it. i got box number 3 i think? with the blue stila eyeliner. I'm up to trade the entire box pretty much, I'll post in the trading forum too. let me know if anyone else wants to trade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was hoping to get the sugar rose balm.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (May 12, 2012)

Birchbox answered a comment in one of their Facebook posts. People were asking about not being able to review the note cards and Birchbox replied "thanks, we will look into this and get back to you!" So hopefully they will either see the disappointment and allow reviews (like the coasters), or say "sorry these actually aren't reviewable since they aren't a beauty item." Um, I understand the novelty, but if you're going to offer a sample and then sell it in the shop, we should have the option to review it.


----------



## o0jeany0o (May 12, 2012)

I used the Dr. Jart BB cream today and it does an alright job. I usually need medium to full coverage. I normally use Missha Perfect Cover which is amazing and I get full coverage without it being heavy or cakey in one swipe. Compared to Missha the Dr. Jart BB cream's consistency is more watery. I had to go over certain areas with the cream again to get the coverage I need.

I think Dr. Jart would be great for people without too many flaws or marks on their face.

Would I buy it for $32, probably not since my normal BB cream is the same size and costs ~$16.


----------



## sleepykat (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used the Dr. Jart BB cream today and it does an alright job. I usually need medium to full coverage. I normally use Missha Perfect Cover which is amazing and I get full coverage without it being heavy or cakey in one swipe. Compared to Missha the Dr. Jart BB cream's consistency is more watery. I had to go over certain areas with the cream again to get the coverage I need.
> 
> ...


 Where do you buy your Missha?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 12, 2012)

I got:

2 - *Miss Dior Samples* - These actually smell very nice when on my skin. I am one of those people who's skin chemistry changes fragrances a lot once applied. I always have to test them before buying because things that smell amazing in the bottle usually end up smelling like cat piss on my skin, and things that smell gross/old ladyish/odd in the bottle end up really lovely once I wear them for a few minutes.

2 - *Shu Uemura Cleansing Oil Shampoos* - I loves this shampoo so I am very excited to have a good amount to use, since I can't bring myself to actually buy a $55 shampoo...

2 - *Miracle Skin Transformer in Glow* - At first I thought this was going to be WAY too dark for me, but it is actually sheer enough that if I rub it in pretty well it just leaves a subtle hint of color and a little shimmer... might be nice for a few events that I have coming up this summer.

1 - *Dior DiorShow Mascara* - I am excited to try this because my current mascara (Rimmel Extra Super Lash - Fancy, I know.) is running out and I am have been thinking about looking for something new...

1 - *Stila Sparkle Waterproof Liquid Eye Liner in Rock Candy *- Oh wow, this color is so pretty! It's a very natural brown but the pearly glitter is gorgeous! I will definitely be getting a lot of use out of this!






I got both of my boxes today! Box 6 and 15. Overall, very happy! I like that I got enough of the shampoo and transformer to really use it and get a good feel for it.


----------



## TinaMarina (May 12, 2012)

This sounds similar to what is happening to me. I haven't called yet, but *both* of my birchboxes are missing right now. The UPS site says that it was transferred to the post office, but the USPS site just says that the electronic shipping info was received 3 days ago. My mom already got hers yesterday. One of my packages has the Dior mascara so I'll be mad if it's lost!



> Originally Posted by *redandwhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called the USPS Track &amp; Confirm number about my rogue Birchbox, and it said they had no information about my tracking number! Not even that they had received electronic shipping info (which is what shows up on the USPS website). And Mail Innovations' tracking claims the package was delivered to USPS back on Monday. I would be annoyed if USPS said they had the box and were just being super slow about delivering, but the fact that they don't seem to have it at all _really_ bugs me.... I really miss Streamlite.
> 
> I sent Birchbox an email, so I guess I'll wait and see if they email me back in like 3 days. I was actually looking forward to the samples I was getting in that box, too!


----------



## lm9497 (May 12, 2012)

I will be willing to trade my fresh sugar rose lip balm for your stila eyeliner.


----------



## sleepykat (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got:
> 
> ...


 I'm happy for you, those look great!


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm happy for you, those look great!


 Thank you, that is sweet!


----------



## calexxia (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am so jealous! I would LOVE to visit Japan and Germany... I have never even been out of the country


 Errr...I kinda left out the England part, too. Part and parcel of having been married to military men, I reckon.

Then again, I've lived on three continents and I can truly say that the only place where my heart feels at home is Los Angeles.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Errr...I kinda left out the England part, too. Part and parcel of having been married to military men, I reckon.
> 
> Then again, I've lived on three continents and I can truly say that the only place where my heart feels at home is Los Angeles.


 SO jealous! I would love to have lived in all of those places! My mom and dad were both in the military and were offered to be stationed in/near Kaiserslaughtern in Germany, but they chose Oklahoma instead.... I have lived all over the U.S. but would love to get out of the country to see the world. I have a 10 month old now so I don't see that happening any time soon.


----------



## calexxia (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> SO jealous! I would love to have lived in all of those places! My mom and dad were both in the military and were offered to be stationed in/near Kaiserslaughtern in Germany, but they chose Oklahoma instead.... I have lived all over the U.S. but would love to get out of the country to see the world. I have a 10 month old now so I don't see that happening any time soon.


 But you've been all over the states, right? Stateside, I've only lived in Alabama, Mississippi, Tennessee, Florida, Utah, California, Nevada, and Arizona.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> But you've been all over the states, right? Stateside, I've only lived in Alabama, Mississippi, Tennessee, Florida, Utah, California, Nevada, and Arizona.


 Yep, I have been all over the states, mostly for vacations and road trips though... The only states I have not been in are Hawaii, Alaska and Maine. I have only lived in Iowa, Illinois, Oklahoma, Massachusetts, Alabama and Florida though. Right now I live in Iowa, and I think we are here to stay since my fiance has had his client base here for the last 15 years...


----------



## redandwhite (May 12, 2012)

Quote: Originally posted by *TinaMarina*
 

This sounds similar to what is happening to me. I haven't called yet, but *both* of my birchboxes are missing right now. The UPS site says that it was transferred to the post office, but the USPS site just says that the electronic shipping info was received 3 days ago. My mom already got hers yesterday. One of my packages has the Dior mascara so I'll be mad if it's lost!

Ugh, I'm sorry you're having the same problem, especially with two boxes! My friend's Birchbox was lost in the mail a few months ago and the replacement they sent had completely different products than the original one. The boxes this month are generally good enough that if they have to send me a different one I won't necessarily be disappointed, but I still want to try the Kiehl's and the Fresh Sugar Rose I'm supposed to be getting. I guess I'll just have to wait and see what happens... This is the third month in a row that something's gone wrong with my box, and I'm starting to get a little tired of it (in March I had a broken perfume sample and April had the expired Befine samples). I'll post again if I get a response from customer service, though!


----------



## skylola123 (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CrabbyMrsJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I saw a few tweets from @birchboxops saying you cannot review the notecards because they are a non-beauty item. But that is odd. There is a feedback button and I left feedback for many non beauty items in the past. Like last month's laundry detergent. WTH?!


 That is crazy, I know we have reviewed items such as the E-boost, tea, LARABAR, chocolate, or clothing tape.

A notecard is a lifestyle item which they say they will put in your box.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 12, 2012)

Sigh. I'm getting so anxious for my Dior, but I still have almost another week to wait.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CrabbyMrsJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It is crazy. It kind of makes me wonder if they are trying to cut back on the BB points we get because they probably lost a TON of money giving out all those points after the Befine incident...


 i bet this is exactly why. which is unfair because a lot of us (including me!) didn't get points from that incident, yet i only get 40 points this month.

i got a good box this month, yes. but it doesn't seem like, on the whole, they're trying really hard to keep customers, even though glossybox opened this month.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sleepykat (May 13, 2012)

My tracking says that my Birchbox was delivered yesterday. I do not have a Birchbox. I e-mailed Mail Innovations and Birchbox about it to see what they can do. However, we also consistently have issues with our mailman delivering the mail to our neighbors and their mail to us. Several different neighbors. So I also put up a note by the mailboxes to ask if anyone received it by accident.


----------



## ValentineLissar (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking says that my Birchbox was delivered yesterday. I do not have a Birchbox. I e-mailed Mail Innovations and Birchbox about it to see what they can do. However, we also consistently have issues with our mailman delivering the mail to our neighbors and their mail to us. Several different neighbors. So I also put up a note by the mailboxes to ask if anyone received it by accident.


 That happened to me too.  I'm sad because I really believed that it would come today.  Oh well. I guess it will come Monday.


----------



## CarmenVF (May 13, 2012)

> My tracking says that my Birchbox was delivered yesterday. I do not have a Birchbox. I e-mailed Mail Innovations and Birchbox about it to see what they can do. However, we also consistently have issues with our mailman delivering the mail to our neighbors and their mail to us. Several different neighbors. So I also put up a note by the mailboxes to ask if anyone received it by accident.


 That happened to me a couple of months ago. The tracking said it has been delivered but I hadn't received anything. Two days later it was in my mailbox, on the day it had been scheduled to arrive. The tracking was just plain wrong. Hope yours turns up soon.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 13, 2012)

has anyone called out birchbox and said "look you've let us review laundry detergent, chocolate, and coasters in the past, what gives?" to see what their response is. i thought about doing it but i wasn't sure if anyone else had and had a response. i know someone said birchbox said the cards weren't a "beauty" item. i could see how detergent is debatable, but chocolate and coasters? really?

it just seems like they should be consistent with their policy on reviewing the birchbox extras, because surprises like this really don't make customers happy. (hey, ten points is ten points!)


----------



## Amber Barrera (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has anyone called out birchbox and said "look you've let us review laundry detergent, chocolate, and coasters in the past, what gives?" to see what their response is. i thought about doing it but i wasn't sure if anyone else had and had a response. i know someone said birchbox said the cards weren't a "beauty" item. i could see how detergent is debatable, but chocolate and coasters? really?
> 
> it just seems like they should be consistent with their policy on reviewing the birchbox extras, because surprises like this really don't make customers happy. (hey, ten points is ten points!)


 I agree 100%! Seems like in the last couple of months that BB has had quite a few small customer relation problems (ex: missing samples, not sending those missing samples out, Befine fiasco, discrepancies of box values, empty BB cream, etc) so they wouldn't want to rock the boat anymore by not letting us rate the note cards. I know that a couple of people on here that all of the things I mentioned have happened to them recently. All of these small things really start to add up when it's month after month.

I'm bummed because if I would have been able to rate them on both my accounts, then transfer my points from my 2nd account to my 1st, I would have had enough to finally order my Kerastase Elixor Ultime which I am absolutely obsessed with. Now I have to wait an entire month more


----------



## berryblueyes (May 13, 2012)

I'm lucky the BB cream sample was full! Also the eye cream is HUGE it's half of the full size which retails at $65...


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 13, 2012)

> That happened to me a couple of months ago. The tracking said it has been delivered but I hadn't received anything. Two days later it was in my mailbox, on the day it had been scheduled to arrive. The tracking was just plain wrong. Hope yours turns up soon.


 I just realized that it says "attempted delivery" on my other box. So weird since they've never had an issue leaving my box on my porch. Hope it's just that the tracking is wrong.


----------



## poopfruit (May 13, 2012)

First of all, I'm really excited that my birchbox arrived barely 3 days after I got the delivery email. My last two boxes came 10+ days after the email. So that was nice. I really love the box I got. The stila liner is really fun, the conditioner was lucky since I ran out of conditioner the day I got my birchbox, and I even really like the hair tie. But that bb cream... I could barely get anything out of it. I tried squeezing from the bottom upwards, and what little product was in it shot out all over my bed lmfao. I barely salvaged enough product to test on my chin. I noticed people saying it is only supposed to have a very small amount in it, so I was wondering if its even worth sending customer service an email about? I really wanted to try the bb cream, and I feel kind of cheated (first world problems, mirite) Also that greeting card was pretty stupid. Kind of a waste of cardstock


----------



## Kittables (May 13, 2012)

Wow! I am impressed by the shipping. I got mine on Friday. I stepped on my poor husband's foot on the way to the mailbox on our porch. lol. Well, he got between me and my birchbox. mwahahha. j/k I totally apologized. I love it! 

I don't know if I should still be using spoiler tags, but just to be on the safe side... 





*[] ~ I went bananas when I saw this nail polish. I had to put it on right away. The coverage is beautiful. It only took one coat to cover, for me. It looks a lot less glittery when you're wearing it... it's more like a metallic gold. Very beautiful. 

*[[sugar RosÃ© Fresh Tinted Lip Treatment]] ~ Are you kidding me? This is stuff offered at Sephora! Us birchbox girls are spoiled! lol. This is another win for me. It tints your lips and keeps them sufficiently moisturized. Fun, useful product in cute packaging. 

*[[Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm]] ~ It seems to be foundation/moisturizer/spf. It's a multi-tasking makeup. I like the idea of that. Sadly, I didn't get enough of it to really know whether or not I'd buy it. A few tiny dots of the stuff isn't going to tell me whether or not it'll suit me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still, I liked receiving it. 

*[[Atelier Cologne Vanille Cologne]] ~ Omg! I touched it!! And now it's on my fingers! This stuff STINKS!! Really, I hate vanilla perfumes. From what I've read, the claim is that there are hints of jasmine along with a few other floral wonders thrown into the mix with their leading lady vanilla. Blah. Too many spices spoil the stew. The end result is akin to taking too many beautiful colors and piling them on top of one another. All you get is a grayish blobby mess. 

*[[Twistband Hair Tie]] Love it. I've been wearing it off and on since I got it. Mine came in green. Would I buy? Er... Probably not. I just can't bring myself to pay $18 just for a pack of hair ties. This seems like it will last, anyway. 
        My box also came with a cute postcard and that note card. Nice loot this month, I must say. &lt;3


----------



## Kittables (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *poopfruit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> First of all, I'm really excited that my birchbox arrived barely 3 days after I got the delivery email. My last two boxes came 10+ days after the email. So that was nice.
> 
> I really love the box I got. The stila liner is really fun, the conditioner was lucky since I ran out of conditioner the day I got my birchbox, and I even really like the hair tie.
> ...


                Too right. 

               Yeah, I had the same problem with my bb cream. I'm sure they'll be getting a lot of emails for that one. What's the point of sending out samples if they don't contain enough product (if at all) to try?


----------



## tevans (May 13, 2012)

I'm not happy with my box . I got kersatse shampoo sample and a masque. The Dior mascara and parfum sample . The xoxo note card and some firming cream. I don't know how that's GG ! I wanted the polishes, twist hair ties and bands. I haven't seen anyone posting that they got my box . All I see is other boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 13, 2012)

A lot of people, including me, got your box. I know I saw five or six people besides myself getting that one. I was very happy and I will use all of this.

I think people who got twist bands and nail polishes a few pages back were wondering how those items- which are actually pretty inexpensive compared to the Dior and Stila products - fit the GG theme. The Algenist sample is worth about $20, the Diorshow is worth about $12, so not bad for a $10 investment on just those two items.  I have had the Algenist before and it is awesome.

I have a feeling you could easily trade your whole box with someone who has nail polish and twist bands!



> Originally Posted by *tevans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not happy with my box .
> I got kersatse shampoo sample and a masque.
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (May 13, 2012)

On the card no being reviewable thing, I agree that it is stupid. 10 points does NOT mean that much to birchbox, 100 points don't mean that much to birchbox. Trust me, they don't lose money by handing out points. There's a reason so many places have loyalty programs, and it is because they make WAY more money than they are losing. It seems that letting us review the card would make a lot of customers happy at very little cost to bb, so I don't understand why they wouldn't just let us do it. But as I've never found birchbox to be consistent or fair in anyway, and wouldn't expect them to start now, sadly.


----------



## SeptEllis (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> has anyone called out birchbox and said "look you've let us review laundry detergent, chocolate, and coasters in the past, what gives?" to see what their response is. i thought about doing it but i wasn't sure if anyone else had and had a response. i know someone said birchbox said the cards weren't a "beauty" item. i could see how detergent is debatable, but chocolate and coasters? really?
> 
> it just seems like they should be consistent with their policy on reviewing the birchbox extras, because surprises like this really don't make customers happy. (hey, ten points is ten points!)


Totally agree with you. If its for sale in their store, it should be reviewable.This is silly and what is 10 points to them in the scheme of things. People will spend money in their store once they have enough points to make it feel worth the purchase, whether it is just $10 off or enough points for a fee item. Did notice the "feedback" button that had been there all week is now gone. I sent an email off today. Will post if they respond.


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 13, 2012)

> On the card no being reviewable thing, I agree that it is stupid. 10 points does NOT mean that much to birchbox, 100 points don't mean that much to birchbox. Trust me, they don't lose money by handing out points. There's a reason so many places have loyalty programs, and it is because they make WAY more money than they are losing. It seems that letting us review the card would make a lot of customers happy at very little cost to bb, so I don't understand why they wouldn't just let us do it. But as I've never found birchbox to be consistent or fair in anyway, and wouldn't expect them to start now, sadly.


 I agree with this for the most part. It is in their best interest business-wise to let us get the extra 10 points. Most people will spend more money than their points will cover on the BB site, which obviously makes them money. I can't remember if the coasters were directly from BB or through a different company. All I can think is that they aren't letting us review the cards because they are not from another, separate company. The chocolate, the LARABAR, the tea..none of those were beauty products and we could leave feedback. Unless they are changing something, I don't buy the response of "it's not a beauty product so you can't review it." I was overall unhappy with this month. Sadly I am becoming more and more unhappy with BB.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the card no being reviewable thing, I agree that it is stupid. 10 points does NOT mean that much to birchbox, 100 points don't mean that much to birchbox. Trust me, they don't lose money by handing out points. There's a reason so many places have loyalty programs, and it is because they make WAY more money than they are losing. It seems that letting us review the card would make a lot of customers happy at very little cost to bb, so I don't understand why they wouldn't just let us do it. But as I've never found birchbox to be consistent or fair in anyway, and wouldn't expect them to start now, sadly.


 This is true. I cant believe all the issues, it seems like they are really going downhill. Maybe they feel they can slack in their customer service now that they have a million customers (I dont know how many but I am sure its a lot) It is really starting to bother me. There are so many boxes out there, you would think they would do ALL they can to keep their customers happy. I could go with conscious box, or cravebox, or lookbag, etc etc. They need to get it together, and I mean ASAP. Theres already ppl saying they canceled BB for Glossybox. They have to know they have been messing up big time in our eyes. One thing about social media, everyone knows when you are doing a good job, and everyone knows when you ARENT!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 13, 2012)

If I were Glossybox, I would be following all of this, making sure the first few boxes were beyond awesome, and take away as many of BB customers as I possibly could. Just sayin.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 13, 2012)

I'm glad a lot of people are on the same page about reviewing the cards! This might sound cheesy, but as many people as possible should email Birchbox saying something, or even write on their facebook or tweet. If they know that we're unhappy about it maybe it will help us in the future (but they probably won't fix it for this month so they won't have to admit they're in the wrong).

i didn't even showcase the card on my blog when i unboxed/semi-reviewed the box on my tumblr. there's really no point in advertising it for birchbox if they're not going to let me review it.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB (May 13, 2012)

Just so you ladies know, the Shu Uemura Oil shampoo (may have spelled wrong) is ah-maze-ing. For reference my hair is VERY fine, and if I skip showering for one day, it's an oil slick. Well I used the shampoo sample last night and immediately upon drying it, it was drying a lot quicker and IS very airy and bouncy. I usually comb my boob length hair backward in hopes it will dry with some volume, which it never does, but with THIS stuff, when I combed my hair back, it already had double volume. What I mean by that is it was already bouncy and airy at the roots BEFORE combing it. I am in love. I just woke up having showered last night and the volume is still amazing, my roots and ends have never looked like this AND I air dryed. My boyfriend even said it never looks or feels like this. Needless to say, I'm going to have to lay down $55 on this shampoo, it is THAT good.


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 13, 2012)

I don't want to sound like I am whining. I am generally happy with BB. The last few months have just not been great for me. I don't expect the moon, but I don't expect consistently crap boxes either. I try to make the best of it when I get a box I don't like, and honestly I usually end up loving one product. However, I have noticed as BB has gotten bigger, my boxes are less and less likable. I know they don't control the samples, but they approve the samples that go in the boxes. And now they are trying to skimp on how many points we can get this month? It just makes me mad. I have also noticed multiple answers for the same question from BB CS. That also tells me that they are perhaps getting bigger than they can keep up with.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 13, 2012)

*HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL OF THE MUT MOTHERS!!!!!  



*


----------



## tashadulce (May 13, 2012)

Looks like you want my box and I want yours lol. This is my 1st box and I was really excited until I opened it but also not mad for $10. I have the twistband and polish but would've loved to get the Dior mascara! Still great to try new things though


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *KatiebuglovesBB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just so you ladies know, the Shu Uemura Oil shampoo (may have spelled wrong) is ah-maze-ing. For reference my hair is VERY fine, and if I skip showering for one day, it's an oil slick. Well I used the shampoo sample last night and immediately upon drying it, it was drying a lot quicker and IS very airy and bouncy. I usually comb my boob length hair backward in hopes it will dry with some volume, which it never does, but with THIS stuff, when I combed my hair back, it already had double volume. What I mean by that is it was already bouncy and airy at the roots BEFORE combing it. I am in love. I just woke up having showered last night and the volume is still amazing, my roots and ends have never looked like this AND I air dryed. My boyfriend even said it never looks or feels like this. Needless to say, I'm going to have to lay down $55 on this shampoo, it is THAT good.


 I'm worried I might love it as much as you do when I try it. I don't know if I could spend the $55 on it.

On BB though it says you only need 1 pump so I'm assuming that it should last you about two months.


----------



## meaganola (May 13, 2012)

I really want to review the notecards because I have a complaint not related to the simple fact that we got notecards:  The colors of the cards don't go with the color of the envelopes!  I *hate* when cards and envelopes don't match.  If I was in the market for this sort of thing, I would not be buying these for this specific reason (I'll use them, but separately:  The cards will be used for lists because I am The Girl of 100 Lists, and the envelopes will be used forâ€¦  Something else.  Don't know what, but I'm sure I'll find a use for them.  Oh!  I'm almost out of envelopes to send my rent checks in, and I keep forgetting to buy more!  These will work just fine for that!).  Also, $10 for twelve non-foldover cards seems a bit much, especially when the cardstock doesn't really seem high-end.  I really don't care about the points (I have *ahem* several months' worth of points, and I think I'm getting referral points for a couple of friends this month), but I do want to complain whine.


----------



## Scawolita (May 13, 2012)

> *HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY TO ALL OF THE MUT MOTHERS!!!!!Â Â  :heart: *


 Thanks doll happy mothers day to you too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TinaMarina (May 13, 2012)

Sorry you've had a lot of problems with BB. I've been pretty lucky so far. I guess I'm glad that my box is lost rather than my mom's since this is her first month and I'd hate for her to have a bad experience right off.

I noticed you're in California too. I looked at last month's box and it went through Richmond and that went quickly to my post office. This time it went through San Leandro. I also get MyGlam which also goes through San Leandro and last month it took several days to get from San Leandro to my post office. Maybe there's a connection here! 






Yes, post if you hear anything back!



> Originally Posted by *redandwhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ugh, I'm sorry you're having the same problem, especially with two boxes! My friend's Birchbox was lost in the mail a few months ago and the replacement they sent had completely different products than the original one. The boxes this month are generally good enough that if they have to send me a different one I won't necessarily be disappointed, but I still want to try the Kiehl's and the Fresh Sugar Rose I'm supposed to be getting. I guess I'll just have to wait and see what happens... This is the third month in a row that something's gone wrong with my box, and I'm starting to get a little tired of it (in March I had a broken perfume sample and April had the expired Befine samples). I'll post again if I get a response from customer service, though!


----------



## Stemarber (May 13, 2012)

Anyone else here yet to receive shipping confirmation? :/


----------



## Amber Barrera (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else here yet to receive shipping confirmation? :/


I still haven't gotten one for my second account. No reply from customer service either &amp; it has been 4 days since I emailed.


----------



## Scawolita (May 13, 2012)

> I still haven't gotten one for my second account. No reply from customer service either &amp; it has been 4 days since I emailed.


 Same here


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else here yet to receive shipping confirmation? :/



I'm not sure when you signed up but when I went to sign up for a 2nd acct it said that my May box would ship on May 20th for the gossip girl box and I ended up not ordering it because of that and because Glossybox opened up on the same day I was considering getting a 2nd Birchbox acct.


----------



## BiBA (May 13, 2012)

I am new here. I have been a birchbox member for a couple of months and since I love Gossip girl I signed up for a couple boxes. I got one of my favorite boxes on another new sub, but for two I got the same boxes even though I had different profiles. I dont know if its because the emails were similar and they figured I was the same person? I would like a hair tie as I didnt receive any so, if anyone is interested in trading stuff, ie. shampoo or hand cream etc.....


----------



## TXSlainte (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tevans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm not happy with my box .
> 
> I got kersatse shampoo sample and a masque.
> ...


 I got that same box, but I really love it. That shampoo is amazing! I think the Kerastase and the Dior mascara are pretty Gossip Girl-ish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## winkiepup (May 13, 2012)

> Anyone else here yet to receive shipping confirmation? :/


 I haven't gotten one for my second account either. When I called them Thursday morning, they said I'd be getting one Thursday/Friday...but I've yet to receive a confirmation or response from the CS email.


----------



## sleepykat (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CarmenVF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That happened to me a couple of months ago. The tracking said it has been delivered but I hadn't received anything. Two days later it was in my mailbox, on the day it had been scheduled to arrive. The tracking was just plain wrong. Hope yours turns up soon.


 Thanks, hopefully that will happen.


----------



## Ineri218 (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tevans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm not happy with my box .
> 
> I got kersatse shampoo sample and a masque.
> ...


 This is the box I received. Sorry you don't care for it. I like it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CarmenVF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## redandwhite (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TinaMarina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed you're in California too. I looked at last month's box and it went through Richmond and that went quickly to my post office. This time it went through San Leandro. I also get MyGlam which also goes through San Leandro and last month it took several days to get from San Leandro to my post office. Maybe there's a connection here!


 Yes, I think you're right! My Birchboxes usually go through Richmond, too, but this time it went through San Leandro before it stopped updating. I'm glad to know that your MyGlam went through there and eventually did show up! Maybe San Leandro is just a lot less organized than Richmond. Good catch!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## winkiepup (May 13, 2012)

O/T, but does Sephora send gifts to people who review products on their site often?


----------



## SeptEllis (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> O/T, but does Sephora send gifts to people who review products on their site often?


I think they might. This one blogger received a set of brushes for being a VIP and contributor to the ratings/reviews.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *redandwhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I called the USPS Track &amp; Confirm number about my rogue Birchbox, and it said they had no information about my tracking number! Not even that they had received electronic shipping info (which is what shows up on the USPS website). And Mail Innovations' tracking claims the package was delivered to USPS back on Monday. I would be annoyed if USPS said they had the box and were just being super slow about delivering, but the fact that they don't seem to have it at all _really_ bugs me.... I really miss Streamlite.
> 
> I sent Birchbox an email, so I guess I'll wait and see if they email me back in like 3 days. I was actually looking forward to the samples I was getting in that box, too!


Same thing happened to me... I'm waiting for a response from BB as well.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 13, 2012)

My first box (#11) was a fail. Mostly because I had a lot of the stuff already and half because of the failure of the products:

-- The perfume broke, so one sample down.
-- The note card (which I would have actually USED, love handwritten notes!) was ruined by the perfume, got the stick part wet and ruined the envelope and note card.
-- BB Cream, although empty, I already have it in full size and to trade, I gave some of my personal one to make up for it being empty.
-- Color Club in gold, happy with this.
-- Beauty Blender cleanser, never got the beauty blender but I do have this cleanser.
-- Twist headband, I wanted to love this, I was happy it was a headband and not a hair tie but it just slips off my head.

So out of the 5 samples I got, I only like one which is a color club. Boo.. 2 more boxes to go.

I REALLY wanted the mascara sample and was disappointed none of my 3 boxes had it but when I was going through my mascara bin (I have a bit of a mascara problem), I actually have a full size I haven't opened.

So now, all I really wanted was a Stila liner, which I am trading for.

So it wasn't a completely fail, I did get 2 things out of it but for having 3 boxes, I thought I would get at least ONE make up item!!


----------



## astokes (May 13, 2012)

My sister got the Stila liner in Flash and gave it to me!






I don't wear eyeliner very often but the brown color is great!

I also got my Zoya Blogger Collection today. Bought with points. Very pretty colors!


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I REALLY wanted the mascara sample and was disappointed none of my 3 boxes had it but when I was going through my mascara bin (I have a bit of a mascara problem), *I actually have a full size I haven't opened.*






That's when you know you're a makeup addict lol, has had that happen to me before.


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 13, 2012)

Haha, I know, I felt so silly!!



> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (May 13, 2012)

I have time for a quick review before bed. I received a BB box yesterday with a Dr Jart BB Cream. I had enough in it for 2 applications. I used it this morning. Here is my 2 cents:

I have medium skin tone. This cream is way too white for me. It made me look like a ghost. It is definitely not for anyone except light skinned ladies. Funny thing is, it was already in my cart on the BB website, and I would have bought it if I wasnt able to try it. So good thing I got a sample and tried it. Too bad it was toally NOT my shade. Also, I didnt find it to be true that it 'sinks right in' after a few minutes and 'blends in' with your skin tone. Not true!


----------



## page5 (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have time for a quick review before bed. I received a BB box yesterday with a Dr Jart BB Cream. I had enough in it for 2 applications. I used it this morning. Here is my 2 cents:
> 
> I have medium skin tone. This cream is way too white for me. It made me look like a ghost. It is definitely not for anyone except light skinned ladies. Funny thing is, it was already in my cart on the BB website, and I would have bought it if I wasnt able to try it. So good thing I got a sample and tried it. Too bad it was toally NOT my shade. Also, I didnt find it to be true that it 'sinks right in' after a few minutes and 'blends in' with your skin tone. Not true!


 That was my reaction to the BB cream also. I only had enough product to cover one cheek and part of my forehead but I did not find that it blended in very well at all. I am midway between fair and medium with most foundation lines and this BB cream really washed out my skin tone. It was poor at covering any imperfections also IMHO.


----------



## sleepykat (May 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have time for a quick review before bed. I received a BB box yesterday with a Dr Jart BB Cream. I had enough in it for 2 applications. I used it this morning. Here is my 2 cents:
> 
> I have medium skin tone. This cream is way too white for me. It made me look like a ghost. It is definitely not for anyone except light skinned ladies. Funny thing is, it was already in my cart on the BB website, and I would have bought it if I wasnt able to try it. So good thing I got a sample and tried it. Too bad it was toally NOT my shade. Also, I didnt find it to be true that it 'sinks right in' after a few minutes and 'blends in' with your skin tone. Not true!


 Good thing you were able to try it. I'm sorry it wasn't the right shade for you, but it sounds good for me. I am ghostly white. I traded for one.


----------



## onthecontrary (May 13, 2012)

is the Dr. Jart a good representative of what the true Asian BB creams (like skin79 and Missha) are supposed to be like compared to the western ones? I have been looking into BB creams but don't care for any of the American ones because they don't offer a lot of coverage. I know you can get samples of the skin79 for $1.00 from their website, but unfortunately it's not in the formulation I would use. I felt like the Dr. Jart was a decent tinted moisturizer, but offered really no coverage and was too dewy for my liking (it matched my skin tone pretty well though). I get better coverage from my NARS tinted moisturizer that I use when my skin is behaving. Any thoughts from someone who has used the Asian brands?


----------



## sleepykat (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is the Dr. Jart a good representative of what the true Asian BB creams (like skin79 and Missha) are supposed to be like compared to the western ones? I have been looking into BB creams but don't care for any of the American ones because they don't offer a lot of coverage. I know you can get samples of the skin79 for $1.00 from their website, but unfortunately it's not in the formulation I would use. I felt like the Dr. Jart was a decent tinted moisturizer, but offered really no coverage and was too dewy for my liking (it matched my skin tone pretty well though). I get better coverage from my NARS tinted moisturizer that I use when my skin is behaving. Any thoughts from someone who has used the Asian brands?


 I have read that Dr. Jart's is more like a tinted moisturizer than a BB cream, haven't tried it yet. I will post about it when I receive them, as I will be trying two different kinds. The hot pink Skin79 is PERFECT for me; usually products that are designed to be matte are too matte on me (Revlon ColorStay) and products designed to be dewy are too dewy on me (Jouer LMT). The hot pink Skin79 is the perfect balance between the two for me; I don't need to use moisturizer before or powder afterward. I am able to adjust the coverage, using more or less depending on how my skin is that day. I believe I read in one of the other threads that Missha's Perfect Cover is more matte.


----------



## winkiepup (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is the Dr. Jart a good representative of what the true Asian BB creams (like skin79 and Missha) are supposed to be like compared to the western ones? I have been looking into BB creams but don't care for any of the American ones because they don't offer a lot of coverage. I know you can get samples of the skin79 for $1.00 from their website, but unfortunately it's not in the formulation I would use. I felt like the Dr. Jart was a decent tinted moisturizer, but offered really no coverage and was too dewy for my liking (it matched my skin tone pretty well though). I get better coverage from my NARS tinted moisturizer that I use when my skin is behaving. Any thoughts from someone who has used the Asian brands?


 I've heard that American BB creams in general are more like tinted moisturizers, so I'd assume Dr. Jart's is too since it's marketed in the US. I got Missha and skin79 BB creams as a gift very recently and so far, I really like the Missha - it gives you more coverage than a tinted moisturizer, but it's very natural looking and covers imperfections well.


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2012)

Dr. Jart+ is actually a Korean brand that was brought to the US. It's HIGHLY possible that the US version was "dumbed down" for the Western market.


----------



## onthecontrary (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have read that Dr. Jart's is more like a tinted moisturizer than a BB cream, haven't tried it yet. I will post about it when I receive them, as I will be trying two different kinds. The hot pink Skin79 is PERFECT for me; usually products that are designed to be matte are too matte on me (Revlon ColorStay) and products designed to be dewy are too dewy on me (Jouer LMT). The hot pink Skin79 is the perfect balance between the two for me; I don't need to use moisturizer before or powder afterward. I am able to adjust the coverage, using more or less depending on how my skin is that day. I believe I read in one of the other threads that Missha's Perfect Cover is more matte.


 I just ordered the skin79 intense classic from prettyandcute.com since I read here that they were a legit source for Asian beauty products. The full size came to a little over $17 including shipping (used a 15% off code), so I figured I'd give it a shot and if I don't like it I can either trade it or give it to a friend. I picked this formula based on the chart on skin79's site called "Which BB is for Me?" I like that they have different formulations for different skin types, since my skin is really sensitive and oily, I'm a little wary of products that claim to be suited for all skin types (like Missha) since they are usually too hydrating for me, and it seems like a lot of the other BB creams have dewy finishes and/or glitter. The classic is supposed to be pretty matte though, so hopefully it works out! I would have liked to have sampled it first, but oh well. 17 bucks is pretty cheap for the size (I think it's 43.5g), especially considering I pay $55 for my Hourglass foundation that I'm not even totally happy with anymore. I have a few friends that have family in China, I'm dying for them to go visit so I can give them ~$100 to bring me back some beauty products straight from the source! When I lived in NYC I used to go to Chinatown all of the time to get food/grocery items (China makes the craziest candy!), I never thought to look for beauty products in any of the shops.


----------



## winkiepup (May 14, 2012)

> Dr. Jart+ is actually a Korean brand that was brought to the US. It's HIGHLY possible that the US version was "dumbed down" for the Western market.


 Yeah, that's why I said "marketed in the US." But I haven't tried the Korean Dr. Jart so I don't know!


----------



## iPretty949 (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ddave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got that same box and was really disappointed (see my previous posts) but that Kiehl's is pretty great and maybe you can trade the nail polish with someone for a different color-- I'm trading mine for a gold one. I was really hoping for a box with a bb cream but now that I'm seeing all of the problems with the samples I'm happy with this box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, if anyone is looking for a bb cream I use the Garnier one and I really love the way it makes my skin look and the texture of the cream itself. I've seen though that apparently it's not a "real" bb cream so I was hoping that I could try a legit one with the Dr. Jart's.


 Thanks for recommending Kiehl's  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I might give these products a try when I finish the Vichy stuff BB sent to me. My skin's kinda in a love-hate relationship with me for trying different stuff and mixing matching my skin care routine. I might give the the nailpolish a try too. I think i received 5 nailpolishes this month from BB, Allure summer box and LookBag  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dr. Jart+ is actually a Korean brand that was brought to the US. It's HIGHLY possible that the US version was "dumbed down" for the Western market.


 I wonder if the German ones are any good, since BB Creams started in Germany.


----------



## Bliss (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *redandwhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, I think you're right! My Birchboxes usually go through Richmond, too, but this time it went through San Leandro before it stopped updating. I'm glad to know that your MyGlam went through there and eventually did show up! Maybe San Leandro is just a lot less organized than Richmond. Good catch!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 We must all live in the same are because mine also went to San Leandro. From there it spent about 3 days in Oakland before coming to my city. This is my first box so I can't really compare to past shipments through Richmond. I just got excited when I saw city names I recognized lol


----------



## Playedinloops (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is the Dr. Jart a good representative of what the true Asian BB creams (like skin79 and Missha) are supposed to be like compared to the western ones? I have been looking into BB creams but don't care for any of the American ones because they don't offer a lot of coverage. I know you can get samples of the skin79 for $1.00 from their website, but unfortunately it's not in the formulation I would use. I felt like the Dr. Jart was a decent tinted moisturizer, but offered really no coverage and was too dewy for my liking (it matched my skin tone pretty well though). I get better coverage from my NARS tinted moisturizer that I use when my skin is behaving. Any thoughts from someone who has used the Asian brands?


 Dr. Jart is korean, and I think even the one that I have is close to the "real" thing. I have that, the stila bb cream (not a bb cream at all but I love the product, its the best thing I've ever used as a primer), and I've tried the toofaced and garnier versions. The Dr. Jart has a lot more coverage, whiteners, and a very different consistency. There is also korean writing on my bottle, so maybe I have the Korean version? I'm not sure...I ordered it from a US website though, so I doubt it.


----------



## Jazbot (May 14, 2012)

Good Morning Ladies,

I hope everyone had a great Mother's Day.  I wanted to post what I did for my mom.  I created a basket with flowers and I went to Sephora and purchased a bunch of their travel sized products.  I spent roughly 42.00 and used 200 points to get the Dior Mascara and the Clinique set they had for their 100 point perk.

Here is what it looked like when I was done.


----------



## Bliss (May 14, 2012)

Did anybody else's stationary card have fingerprints all over the back? It looks like the ink was still wet when they handled it for shipping or something. Just wondering if all the cards were like that.


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## tulipity (May 14, 2012)

So has anyone heard from BB yet abt the empty tubes of dr jart? I know someone got a reply, and I imagine they are being flooded with emails right now abt the dr jart, but I expected that they would have at least sent out a mass email by now saying something along the lines of "hey sorry abt the cream, we're doing x though" like they did with the befine stuff.


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2012)

I haven't heard but suspect people would complain. The bottles were "full" though with the correct weight. I think it was just bad of Dr. Jart+ to send out samples that small in that large of a tube - misleading. Makes me wonder what the full size tube would be like as well. Looks like I'm sticking with Skin79.


----------



## zorabell (May 14, 2012)

I emailed BB about reviewing the notecards and I have yet to here back from them. Considering how unhappy I was with this box I want to get that extra 10 points. I got the BVLGARI perfume sample, Color Club in clambake coral, Kiehl's Abyssine Cream, Ojon conditioner. I would have like my box if it had the eyeliner or mascara but the coral nail polish is never going to get used because coral looks awful on me.


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (May 14, 2012)

I received this reply today re: the notecard feedback...

 "So happy to hear that you enjoyed your May Birchbox! We actually aren't allowing feedback for the Note Card - sorry for the confusion!"


----------



## yanelib27 (May 14, 2012)

For ppl with a medium tone, what BB cream do you use? I am considering Dr Brandt Flexitone. Has anyone tried that one?


----------



## CrabbyMrsJ (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CrabbyMrsJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received this reply today re: the notecard feedback...
> 
> "So happy to hear that you enjoyed your May Birchbox! We actually aren't allowing feedback for the Note Card - sorry for the confusion!"


 ... also, the notecard is not on my "box" page so I cannot leave feedback, anyway. FYI.


----------



## StillPooh (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't heard but suspect people would complain. The bottles were "full" though with the correct weight. I think it was just bad of Dr. Jart+ to send out samples that small in that large of a tube - misleading. Makes me wonder what the full size tube would be like as well. Looks like I'm sticking with Skin79.


 That's why I didn't complain, since my tube probably did have the listed 2 ml in it. Just sad that my sample of the other Dr Jart (from Sephora) is five times bigger! I was hoping to do a true comparison test between the two. 






Quote:

Originally Posted by *CrabbyMrsJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received this reply today re: the notecard feedback...

 "So happy to hear that you enjoyed your May Birchbox! We actually aren't allowing feedback for the Note Card - sorry for the confusion!"

Part of my confusion is that there IS a feedback button for the notecards. But when I click it, the popup screen that opens is blank.


----------



## xlinds15x (May 14, 2012)

Anyone want to trade? 

Stila Waterproof Sparkle Eyeliner in Curacao _only for_ Rock Candy, Starry, Flash, Black or Sequins !


----------



## tulipity (May 14, 2012)

I know it's been established that the sample amt was very very small, but I'm calling empty on mine. I banged the crap out of it to get all the product to the cap and when I did the toothpaste method I got one little spurt. That's abt as close to empty as you get. Lo


----------



## amberlamps (May 14, 2012)

> O/T, but does Sephora send gifts to people who review products on their site often?


 They send them to top contributors that are VIBs every once in a while. Recently they sent out a pantone huge pallete, and makeup brushes.


----------



## skylola123 (May 14, 2012)

If anyone loves Philosophy makeup then go to your local Big Lots. 
I was there yesterday and I found $3.00 makeup from Philosophy.

From blushes to eyeshadow sets.


----------



## GinaM (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On the card no being reviewable thing, I agree that it is stupid. 10 points does NOT mean that much to birchbox, 100 points don't mean that much to birchbox. Trust me, they don't lose money by handing out points. There's a reason so many places have loyalty programs, and it is because they make WAY more money than they are losing. It seems that letting us review the card would make a lot of customers happy at very little cost to bb, so I don't understand why they wouldn't just let us do it. But as I've never found birchbox to be consistent or fair in anyway, and wouldn't expect them to start now, sadly.


  I actually wondered if they made it so they we couldn't review the notecards as a way to save on points since they have had to give out so many free ones lately to compensate for so many problems lately.


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't heard but suspect people would complain.* The bottles were "full" though with the correct weight.* I think it was just bad of Dr. Jart+ to send out samples that small in that large of a tube - misleading. Makes me wonder what the full size tube would be like as well. Looks like I'm sticking with Skin79.





> Originally Posted by *tulipity* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> *I know it's been established that the sample amt was very very small, but I'm calling empty on mine.* I banged the crap out of it to get all the product to the cap and when I did the toothpaste method I got one little spurt. That's abt as close to empty as you get. Lo


 Yes, I am also aware that the Dr Jart product was "full",  and just in a container that was too big for the sample.  I also squeezed, rolled, used the toothpaste method (squeeze from the bottom up) and banged that tube on my bathroom counter.  I know people are saying they got enough for 2-3 full face applications but that was not my experience.  I did not get a single dab of anything out of that tube.* * I even did the flashlight thing that a poster back earlier in this thread did--and my tube did not look like hers. * There was nothing in that tube that was going to come out.*  I tweeted birchboxops, they said that they would send a replacement.  I don't even want it.  I want something I can try without having to do microsurgery on a tube and still getting nothing, haha!!  It is very misleading of Dr Jart to use that size tube.  Foil packet would have been the way to go here.


----------



## Sarah Bisson (May 14, 2012)

I just got to work and checked the mail no birchbox :-( I hope it comes today, this was one of the reasons I cancelled in the first place always had a problem with shipping to California.


----------



## EllynoUta (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For ppl with a medium tone, what BB cream do you use? I am considering Dr Brandt Flexitone. Has anyone tried that one?


 I haven't tried that one, but Missha no. 31 Honey Beige works great on me. Its consistancy is awesome, too, and I find it to be a bit buildable if you apply, let dry, then apply another layer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sarah Bisson (May 14, 2012)

sorry double post


----------



## Playedinloops (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually wondered if they made it so they we couldn't review the notecards as a way to save on points since they have had to give out so many free ones lately to compensate for so many problems lately.


 I highly doubt it. Loyalty programs are EXTREMELY profitable, and they would just take them away all together if they were losing money. The full size sales are what keeps companies working with birchbox. Without the points, they'd be hard pressed to make the full size sales.


----------



## Sarah Bisson (May 14, 2012)

Ahh disappointed just got todays mail no BB


----------



## Beauty-Flawed (May 14, 2012)

I just got an email response back from Birchbox about the Dr. Jart sample!
 



> Hi Ashley,
> Thank you so much for being in touch and I apologize for the delay.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear that your Dr. Jart+ sample arrived empty. I just checked our inventory and luckily we have replacements. We are placing a new order for a new sample and it will be on its way out to you shortly. Please expect email confirmation from us upon its shipment!
> ...


----------



## SarahElizSS (May 14, 2012)

Just fyi...if anyone wanted the Stila in the color Flash they have it on Hautelook today for $10. Funny how that happens...we see stuff in a sample box and then it shows up on Hautelook.


----------



## pinktergal (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I highly doubt it. Loyalty programs are EXTREMELY profitable, and they would just take them away all together if they were losing money. The full size sales are what keeps companies working with birchbox. Without the points, they'd be hard pressed to make the full size sales.


 If that's the case, then I'm curious about why we can't leave fb for the card.


----------



## Lilith McKee (May 14, 2012)

> So has anyone heard from BB yet abt the empty tubes of dr jart? I know someone got a reply, and I imagine they are being flooded with emails right now abt the dr jart, but I expected that they would have at least sent out a mass email by now saying something along the lines of "hey sorry abt the cream, we're doing x though" like they did with the befine stuff.


 I got an email back from Birchbox regarding my empty Dr. Jart. They are sending me a replacement, I am hoping this one is not empty this time, otherwise I will be rather miffed.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If that's the case, then I'm curious about why we can't leave fb for the card.


 That's what I don't understand, and I can only assume its because the cards are by birchbox, not an outside company. Presumably the feedback we give is for the company, not for birchbox, and birchbox doesn't need the feedback. 

I kind of figure birchbox receives some kind of incentive for the feedback they give to the company.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *EllynoUta* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SarahElizSS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just fyi...if anyone wanted the Stila in the color Flash they have it on Hautelook today for $10. Funny how that happens...we see stuff in a sample box and then it shows up on Hautelook.


 some of the samples we got always coordinate with ulta ....i often see a few of the exact samples in their catalogue that they are giving away too....


----------



## jbird1175 (May 14, 2012)

Got a response from BB regarding the Dr. Jart's...hopefully I'm able to get something out of the tube!

_Hi Joanne, _

  _Thank you so much for being in touch and I apologize for the delay.

I'm so sorry to hear that your Dr. Jart+ sample arrived empty. I just checked our inventory and luckily we have replacements. We are placing a new order for a new sample and it will be on its way out to you shortly. Please expect email confirmation from us upon its shipment!

So sorry for the trouble again and please don't hesitate to write in with any questions!_


----------



## CaliMel (May 14, 2012)

I got my boxes in the mail today! Yay! Unfortunately I only have like, 10 mins before work. Boo. =(


----------



## CourtneyB (May 14, 2012)

Just adding to the discussion: I called BB today, and they said they would send out replacements for the Dr. Jart.

I can't really blame them on this one, though. It's just bad packaging on Dr. Jart's part. If that really is the correct sample size, why the heck did they use such big tubes? Not only is it misleading, but it's wasteful, too!


----------



## mrsd1 (May 14, 2012)

I dont know how classic style in ky profile means I get blue eyeliner! Pm me of you wanna swap for a brown color, or the sugar lip stuff!


----------



## NaturalGeek (May 14, 2012)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got a response from BB regarding the Dr. Jart's...hopefully I'm able to get something out of the tube!

_Hi Joanne, _

  _Thank you so much for being in touch and I apologize for the delay.

I'm so sorry to hear that your __Dr. Jart+ sample arrived empty. I just checked our inventory and luckily we have replacements. We are placing a new order for a new sample and it will be on its way out to you shortly. Please expect email confirmation from us upon its shipment!

So sorry for the trouble again and please don't hesitate to write in with any questions!_

 
I received the same email this morning, verbatim.

I kinda feel, though, that the replacement will be also a tiny drop in a bucket tube which will be pretty much irretrievable as well.


----------



## Wida (May 14, 2012)

I got the same email saying that they would send me a replacement.  I really hope that they are much more careful about the stuff they put in the boxes after last month's Befine issue and this month's Dr. Jart.  I love Birchbox, but issues like that 2 months in a row doesn't look good.


----------



## heather4602 (May 14, 2012)

> So has anyone heard from BB yet abt the empty tubes of dr jart? I know someone got a reply, and I imagine they are being flooded with emails right now abt the dr jart, but I expected that they would have at least sent out a mass email by now saying something along the lines of "hey sorry abt the cream, we're doing x though" like they did with the befine stuff.


 I got the generic email, we just checked our inventory and saw where we have another we can send you. If it not at least 1/3 full I will probably have to fit! I got it in all three boxes and two were empty and one had enough for a quarter of my face! I love Birchbox but two months in a row with one of samples I was most excited for!


----------



## Lithiumx3 (May 14, 2012)

I got a reply back saying they will send me a replacement. So that's nice.


----------



## miss6aby (May 14, 2012)

I just sent them an email too about mine. Mine is just a smudge in the middle. lol





anyways I also asked about transferring the points from my two other accounts to my main one. They said No. WTH?! -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they did it for other people!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just sent them an email too about mine. Mine is just a smudge in the middle. lol
> 
> ...


 They may have started a new rule if a lot of people were starting to do it. When I had points transferred to me they were from a different person.


----------



## CourtneyB (May 14, 2012)

I can't 100% blame them on that. It's frustrating, for sure, but if they are having a points problem.... That was actually something I was thinking about the other day. Birchbox has an AMAZING points program...I mean, you can get 50-60 points JUST for reviewing something - so I've always sort of wondered/worried how long it'd last. I know people say it's profitable to have a system like that, and I think it is when you get the points from purchasing things...but reviewing  adds a lot of "free" points to the market without the cash behind them.


----------



## Pancua (May 14, 2012)

The fiasco over the May charge has been resolved  and my account was indeed credited. I am slightly annoyed it took over a week to come to a conclusion since they have a SLA of 3 days.   Now we have another issue. The tracking information for my May box is showing up with the shipping information for my April box. Iâ€™ve shot off an email, asking what is going on but if it turns out I end up not getting 2 boxes, Iâ€™ll be dropping Birchbox. I donâ€™t have the time or patience to babysit a service when there isnâ€™t anything wrong on my end.   My level of cope when it comes to dealing with this has reached an all time low and when compared to Beauty Armyâ€™s quick resolution to their shipping orders, a 3 day SLA is sorely lacking.


----------



## miss6aby (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't 100% blame them on that. It's frustrating, for sure, but if they are having a points problem.... That was actually something I was thinking about the other day. Birchbox has an AMAZING points program...I mean, you can get 50-60 points JUST for reviewing something - so I've always sort of wondered/worried how long it'd last. I know people say it's profitable to have a system like that, and I think it is when you get the points from purchasing things...but reviewing  adds a lot of "free" points to the market without the cash behind them.


 I love birchbox point system totally! she mentioned it was not for the feedback. They probably still do it if you purchase items.


----------



## redandwhite (May 14, 2012)

My tracking info finally updated and my box is out for delivery today. Yay! I hope those of you who were having a similar problem also got an update today or will soon.  

The full-size order I placed with Birchbox on Thursday is also out for delivery today, so I can't wait to get home this evening! I just hope my Fresh Sugar Rose sample didn't melt in the heat we've had lately in California.


----------



## princess2010 (May 14, 2012)

I'm STILL waiting for my box. Isn't the GG finale tonight?


----------



## Sarah Bisson (May 14, 2012)

Me too I didn't get mine today either. I emailed BB about it. They should have sent them out earlier.

*my tracking hasn't updated since May 11 and it was about an hour away then. Who knows where it is now.


----------



## icecreamofwheat (May 14, 2012)

Got the same email others did about the BB cream. My question is what if they didn't "luckily" have some replacements? What would they have done then?

I also realize that the sample is very small in the first place, but the amount of BB cream I found inside the tube wasn't even close what was available in a foil packets w/ the supposedly the same amount of product. Some people said they've had enough for 2 applications but I couldn't even cover half of my face. I think some did go out with just not enough product. or perhaps I have a ridiculously ginormous face.


----------



## onthecontrary (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anybody else's stationary card have fingerprints all over the back? It looks like the ink was still wet when they handled it for shipping or something. Just wondering if all the cards were like that.


 Mine had pink smudges all over it like the envelope had gotten wet. I emailed them and they said they'd send me a new one.


----------



## CourtneyB (May 14, 2012)

> Got the same email others did about the BB cream. My question is what if they didn't "luckily" have some replacements? What would they have done then?


 Probably award 100 points to everybody. That's what they usually do.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (May 14, 2012)

It looks like a lot of people are wondering about not being able to give feedback on the notecards, this is their response via a question posed on Facebook:

BIRCHBOX Hi, the note cards are a special Birchbox branded item on which we aren't collecting feedback. We hope you like them!

Back to me again.  This might answer the issue alluded to above as to it being a Birchbox branded item and not needing to give the feedback to the corresponding company.

I have two boxes with Dr. Jart's .  I don't really want another sample sent to me because very likely it will be of the same size.  Is it bad to hope that they run out of samples, given to people who truly want them of course, and then be offered the 100 points that they so often offer?  I may have this opinion because I already received a different style BB cream of Dr. Jart's in my TestTube and I purchased the perfect Smashbox BB cream (for me) so I'm happy.  Love that the Smashbox BB cream has an SPF of 35, that's handy here in the tropics and usually foundations/tinted moisturizers don't have more than a 15 or 20.  I've been using it for about a week and the color is perfect for me (light/medium), it provides good coverage and isn't suffocating like many SPFs are and hopefully it protects my skin and gives me a little of the purported benefits.  I think I'll have to try a true Asian/European BB cream to see if the Smashbox variety is a true BB, since everyone has jumped on the bandwagon, but even if it isn't a true BB, for a foundation/tinted moisturizer with added benefits such as sunscreen and skin boosting ingredients, I'm happy.

Hope the info about the response from Birchbox on the reason they're giving why they're not allowing feedback helps someone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spmblueeyez (May 14, 2012)

I got my second box today, box 3 as suspected, with an empty dr jart...everything in my box will be up for trade except my stila, now I'm wishing I hadn't already swatched my black liner lol.


----------



## mega789 (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have time for a quick review before bed. I received a BB box yesterday with a Dr Jart BB Cream. I had enough in it for 2 applications. I used it this morning. Here is my 2 cents:
> 
> I have medium skin tone. This cream is way too white for me. It made me look like a ghost. It is definitely not for anyone except light skinned ladies. Funny thing is, it was already in my cart on the BB website, and I would have bought it if I wasnt able to try it. So good thing I got a sample and tried it. Too bad it was toally NOT my shade. Also, I didnt find it to be true that it 'sinks right in' after a few minutes and 'blends in' with your skin tone. Not true!


 Yeah I think this Dr. Jart is a US BB cream and probably why it isn't so blendable and is more like a moisturizing tint. 

I find the Korean BB creams excellent and blend into your skin tone.



> Originally Posted by *onthecontrary* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> is the Dr. Jart a good representative of what the true Asian BB creams (like skin79 and Missha) are supposed to be like compared to the western ones? I have been looking into BB creams but don't care for any of the American ones because they don't offer a lot of coverage. I know you can get samples of the skin79 for $1.00 from their website, but unfortunately it's not in the formulation I would use. I felt like the Dr. Jart was a decent tinted moisturizer, but offered really no coverage and was too dewy for my liking (it matched my skin tone pretty well though). I get better coverage from my NARS tinted moisturizer that I use when my skin is behaving. Any thoughts from someone who has used the Asian brands?


  
No I don't think this Dr. Jart is going to be a good representation of Asian BB creams. 
You should totally try and sample the skin79 BB creams and some of the others that come from brands like Missha, Skinfood, Etude House etc...
I think they have pretty good coverage, blend into your skin tone well and just are totally awesome! I don't even use foundation anymore cause I feel and look like I have a mask on with it.
By the way I have some hyperpigmentation, light acne and acne scars to cover and it works for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LAtPoly (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *redandwhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking info finally updated and my box is out for delivery today. Yay! I hope those of you who were having a similar problem also got an update today or will soon.
> 
> The full-size order I placed with Birchbox on Thursday is also out for delivery today, so I can't wait to get home this evening! I just hope my Fresh Sugar Rose sample didn't melt in the heat we've had lately in California.


 Oh goody... I'm in California too.  I'm hoping that means that my box (which hasn't moved in 4 days in tracking) get's some traction and gets to me.  I've been waiting impatiently to see which color eye-liner I get.  I am really hoping for anything but the blue one...

What's weird this time is my box is in Fontana - which is not a city I normally see on my package tracking.  So I'm hoping there won't be an issue and all is well.  My box will be officially late tomorrow, which happens.  I just want it to arrive and intact.

-L


----------



## LAtPoly (May 14, 2012)

Sorry, double-post.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 14, 2012)

Quick question- there is a Missha us website, should I purchase the BB cream there or elsewhere? Thanks!


----------



## internetchick (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quick question- there is a Missha us website, should I purchase the BB cream there or elsewhere? Thanks!


 Yes, but watch for sales because they have them all the time. Might be worth signing up for their newsletter.


----------



## MakeupA (May 14, 2012)

I received the box from my second account today. I'm happy to receive the stila eyeliner but I have never worn it in blue! I'm actually looking forward to trying something different. My 3rd box was shipped Friday but it's the Same as my 1st box. I changed a few items in my profile so hopefully that will generate a different box for next month. If I receive the same one again I will probably cancel that account. I see no point in getting two of the same boxes because even if I love the item I'm better off just purchasing the full size.


----------



## mega789 (May 14, 2012)

> Quick question- there is a Missha us website, should I purchase the BB cream there or elsewhere? Thanks!


 I think when you purchase direct they actually inflate the price much more. I actually placed an order on Amazon form the seller CostSell on Friday and just received it today Monday. That's not even 2 business days and the weekend of course. Their stuff is authentic too and you can try Missha or many other brands. The only drawback is that the shipping is 6.99 per item, however the price ends up totaling pretty much the same as you see other sellers selling their stuff on ebay and amazon based out of Korea. Here they are selling out of US and you'll get it much faster. The Costsell store link if you are interested is: http://www.amazon.com/gp/browse.html?ie=UTF8&amp;marketplaceID=ATVPDKIKX0DER&amp;me=ABVBTAOLUQPAC


----------



## eluveitie (May 14, 2012)

I decided to email Birchbox when I got my first box, because I actually WANTED my twistband headband. The one I received had a long black mark on it and since it was bright green...it was really noticeable, so I just emailed and asked if they could just send me a new one.

However, they finally got back to me and said they were currently out of the twistband headbands, but they credited 100 points to my birchbox account. I'm disappointed because I didn't get another twistband in my second box, but at least I have enough points now to order the beauty blender.


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2012)

They should be allowing feedback on the cards because it's something sold by Birchbox for Birchbox. By allowing feedback it would give them an idea if people wanted more Birchbox labled items or not. Personally I don't.


----------



## winkiepup (May 14, 2012)

I got both boxes today - one for which I never received a shipping notice. For those of you who got the Kerastase Cristalle, what'd you think? What about the Shu Uemura shampoo? I take showers daily and wanted to mix up my routine a bit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I sent them an email asking to transfer points...they haven't replied yet...I hope they will!


----------



## jenn80802000 (May 14, 2012)

Looking to swap

Items available ALL are new unopened

Pevonia Gift Card $15

Studio Gear Lipstick color Salsa

Ojon Volume advance condtioner 1oz

Urban Decay 24/7 eye pencil in Radium

Stila sparkle waterproof eyeliner color Flash

Bliss foot patrol 1oz

Bliss soapy sap 2oz

Clinique take the day off makeup remover 1.7 oz

AHAVA moisturizer .51 oz

My Glam concealor brush

MY Glam eyeliner brush

Fekkai Glossing cream sample packet .3oz

Fekkai color care shampoo sample packet .3oz

Looking for:

BB Cleaner

BB

Mac products

eyeliners

blush

eyeshadow

Basically any makeup products or tools prefer nudes

Willing to trade multiple samples for full size products


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They should be allowing feedback on the cards because it's something sold by Birchbox for Birchbox. By allowing feedback it would give them an idea if people wanted more Birchbox labled items or not. Personally I don't.


 my thoughts exactly. the envelope was cheap and see through. you would think someone interested in spending their money on this would want to know that.


----------



## onthecontrary (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got both boxes today - one for which I never received a shipping notice. For those of you who got the Kerastase Cristalle, what'd you think? What about the Shu Uemura shampoo? I take showers daily and wanted to mix up my routine a bit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I sent them an email asking to transfer points...they haven't replied yet...I hope they will!


 I hope they let you transfer them! I opened up a second account for the GG box only and I want to close it now, I don't want to lose 60 points though.


----------



## JamiPeach (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got both boxes today - one for which I never received a shipping notice. For those of you who got the Kerastase Cristalle, what'd you think? What about the Shu Uemura shampoo? I take showers daily and wanted to mix up my routine a bit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I sent them an email asking to transfer points...they haven't replied yet...I hope they will!


If they DO transfer your points, will you PLEASE let me know? I know some girls have been able to do so in the past. I requested the same last week, to transfer points from my new account to my months-old "established" main account. I was told flat-out NO. I'm not happy.


----------



## TinaMarina (May 14, 2012)

My 2 boxes arrived today! I'm not sure why they sat around for 5 days, but I'm glad they're finally here!



> Originally Posted by *redandwhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My tracking info finally updated and my box is out for delivery today. Yay! I hope those of you who were having a similar problem also got an update today or will soon.


----------



## zadidoll (May 14, 2012)

Contact Paulina instead of info. Her name @birchbox.com. Maybe she can help.


----------



## winkiepup (May 14, 2012)

> If they DO transfer your points, will you PLEASE let me know? I know some girls have been able to do so in the past. I requested the same last week, to transfer points from my new account to my months-old "established" main account. I was told flat-out NO. I'm not happy.


 Yes - I will post here once I find out, but BB has not been very responsive to my emails lately...


----------



## skylola123 (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just sent them an email too about mine. Mine is just a smudge in the middle. lol
> 
> ...


 Are you serious???

I have scattered points everywhere and I really want to make a BIG purchase when I mean BIG it is about $300.00. This really sucks...they did it before I hope they say yes


----------



## mega789 (May 14, 2012)

Hey ladies,

I'm looking for *Stila Liner in Caracao* still.

I just added to my trade list Color Club color's - Clambake Coral &amp; Lava Lamp.

Also added Skin transformer in Glow, and a packet of Diorsnow BB cream &amp; Dior Hydra Life serum sorbet.

Check out my trade list: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125319/mega789s-trading-post


----------



## Jwls750 (May 14, 2012)

IAnyone have the Gossip Girl answers? I dont have TV so i can only watch it tomorrow on Hulu?


----------



## skylola123 (May 14, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone received their 3, 6, 9, or 12 month anniversary 20% off coupon for the month of May.


----------



## lorizav (May 14, 2012)

Well it says my 2 boxes are in my PO Box.  We will see tomorrow how my first boxes turn out.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was wondering if anyone received their 3, 6, 9, or 12 month anniversary 20% off coupon for the month of May.


 I think those usually go out around the 18th or 20th.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 14, 2012)

I am expecting a welcome discount, and a 3 month discount. I hope I get at least one so I can place my order already.


----------



## winkiepup (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think those usually go out around the 18th or 20th.


 I canceled my sub (traveling the next two months) - will I still be getting my 3 month discount?


----------



## yanelib27 (May 14, 2012)

from what I can remember, I usually get the email a week or so after I receive my box and they give you a week to use it in the case of the welcome offer. Cant recall about the other ones.


----------



## skylola123 (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think those usually go out around the 18th or 20th.


 Thank you! Counting down the days, I really want to make a purchase lol


----------



## redandwhite (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TinaMarina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 2 boxes arrived today! I'm not sure why they sat around for 5 days, but I'm glad they're finally here!


 Same here! I'm glad you got your boxes too!

I received Box 8 and am pretty happy with it. (I don't know if we still need to post spoilers, but just in case...)

The contents of my box were:

  Fresh Sugar RosÃ© Lip Treatment -- I love this! Very moisturizing, nice hint of color, and the lemon scent is fresh (a lot of lemon scents just smell like cleaning products to me, but this doesn't). Glad I'll be getting another of these for my Sephora b-day gift later this year. I would love to try the Coral version of this product now, too.   Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline - I really liked this scent at first, but the balsa wood note is the strongest as I'm wearing it now. Not sure how I feel about that. I keep smelling my wrist and sometimes it strikes me as a bit chemical-smelling. And yet I think I still like it?   Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF 20 - I dabbed this on a cat scratch scar on the back of my hand to test it, and it didn't cover it. Maybe it covers better with more layers. My legs are really pasty right now, so I'll see if this product adds a little color to them, rather than trying to use it as a cover-up.   Kiehl's Abyssine Cream+ - Haven't tried this yet but I'm looking forward to it!   The biggest bummer with this box is only having four products to review. I understand how the notecard fits with the Gossip Girl theme, but I will probably just throw it in a drawer and forget about it.   I don't mind too much that I missed out on the Stila liner or the Dior mascara, I suppose. I really wanted to try the Dr. Jart, but after reading about the issues people are having with those samples, I'm not that disappointed anymore!


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 14, 2012)

I would just like to say that even though I didn't get a fantastic shimmery waterproof stila eyeliner in either of my two boxes this month, I have since been able to find a Flash, a Starry, a Curacao AND a Rock Candy through the Birchbox open trade thread and in turn make several people happy too!  So turning a blah box into something you really want every month isn't out of the question.  Don't fret!  Where there's a (beauty) will, there's a (beauty) way!


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 14, 2012)

Ooh, and the Algenist eye renewal balm was a total surprise for me.  I loved it!  If anyone has one they don't want I'd love to trade you for it.


----------



## princess2010 (May 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, and the Algenist eye renewal balm was a total surprise for me.  I loved it!  If anyone has one they don't want I'd love to trade you for it.


 I'm in love with the Algenist moisturizer! Soooo nice! It wasn't even on my radar but I tried it the other night and was head over heels for it.


----------



## ibizasweety (May 14, 2012)

i got my box today and i'm really happy because my BB Cream was full! I also got the stila eyeliner in flash, but i'm not a big fan of liquid eyeliners, so is anyone interested in trading?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 15, 2012)

I'm bummed that I didn't receive my main account's box by today, as promised. In fact, it still has several days until it gets to me. BLAH.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 15, 2012)

Does anyone watch Gossip Girl? I don't, but think I should have so I could enter the contest lol.


----------



## sleepykat (May 15, 2012)

I have not received my box yet. The tracking still claims it was delivered on May 11. Awaiting response to e-mails I sent to Birchbox about it. I am sure they will replace the box if they can't track it down, but I am concerned that they may not have the same items that were originally in my box.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have not received my box yet. The tracking still claims it was delivered on May 11. Awaiting response to e-mails I sent to Birchbox about it. I am sure they will replace the box if they can't track it down, but I am concerned that they may not have the same items that were originally in my box.


 You should call them and see if they can replace every item, or send you a new box and give you points. Especially if there was a must have item in your box.


----------



## mjbono (May 15, 2012)

Quick question,

Last month my box got "lost" but they were very nice about it and sent me another one.

This month, I got my shipment notification email on May 12th, but there still isn't any tracking info. I thought the tracking number from this month's box looked really similar to the one from April's box so I compared them and they're exactly the same number. Now I'm just confused. =/

Is the tracking number just the same for each person?

I will definitely email them about it tomorrow if there still isn't any tracking info.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjbono* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quick question,
> 
> ...


 Nope it shouldn't be the same. Sounds like something is broken.


----------



## zorabell (May 15, 2012)

I had the same problem with the tracking # the one on the BB website was the same as last months. But if I used the one they sent in my email it worked properly.


----------



## Jazbot (May 15, 2012)

Did anyone watch the GG finale? I loved it! I def submitted my answers...OMG I HOPE I WAS RIGHT...I was confused w/ "What was Serana wearing when she said Goodbye to Dan."  He was always saying goodbye to her at the end..haha...but I think it was when she Called him...I hope...


----------



## JessicaMarie (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone watch the GG finale? I loved it! I def submitted my answers...OMG I HOPE I WAS RIGHT...I was confused w/ "What was Serana wearing when she said Goodbye to Dan."  He was always saying goodbye to her at the end..haha...but I think it was when she Called him...I hope...


 I watched! I too was confused by that particular question. Maybe as long as you gave it an honest effort, you will be entered in the contest, lol. I must admit the whole Blair and Chuck song and dance is starting to get on my nerves lol. I've always loved them together but it seems when one is ready, the other isn't haha.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was wondering if anyone received their 3, 6, 9, or 12 month anniversary 20% off coupon for the month of May.


 I got my 3rd box this month and haven't received any form of discount.​ I actually didn't even know that BirchBox offered a 3 6 or 9 month discount. Hmmm..​ Do they usually send out an e-mail with a promo code?​ My boyfriend got a 20% off promo code card in his Birchbox Man this month​ ...I figured it was just because this was the first BB Man ever...​ Let me know if i should be excepting an e-mail...​ Thanks!​ xX​


----------



## Auntboo (May 15, 2012)

Do they send the anniversary discounts for annual subscriptions or only monthly?


----------



## Denise Moya (May 15, 2012)

*So, my Dr. Jart+ **BB** cream came empty. Attached is the email response from Birchbox.* Hi Denise, Thank you so much for being in touch and I apologize for the delay. I'm so sorry to hear that your Dr. Jart+ sample arrived empty. I just checked our inventory and luckily we have replacements. We are placing a new order for a new sample and it will be on its way out to you shortly. Please expect email confirmation from us upon its shipment! We hope that this rare error in shipment has not caused too much inconvenience for you, as we want every Birchbox experience, especially first ones, to be special. So sorry for the trouble again and please don't hesitate to write in with any questions! xo, Ally


----------



## jkwynn (May 15, 2012)

Anyone else have another link (for a friend of mine)?


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (May 15, 2012)

> Are you serious??? I have scattered points everywhere and I really want to make a BIG purchase when I mean BIG it is about $300.00. This really sucks...they did it before I hope they say yesÂ


 Who did they do this for? I'm pretty sure they always had that policy to not transfer points... interesting! Hope it works out for you!!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do they send the anniversary discounts for annual subscriptions or only monthly?


 Everyone gets them as far as I know.


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who did they do this for? I'm pretty sure they always had that policy to not transfer points... interesting! Hope it works out for you!!


 They've done it for many people in the past.  If you read the February thread when everyone was opening 2nd and 3rd accounts because of the TV box, most who closed the extra acconts had their points transferred. Maybe that month was what made them quit doing it.  There was a lot of points transferring that month!


----------



## TXSlainte (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NutMeg19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They've done it for many people in the past.  If you read the February thread when everyone was opening 2nd and 3rd accounts because of the TV box, most who closed the extra acconts had their points transferred. Maybe that month was what made them quit doing it.  There was a lot of points transferring that month!


 I think that maybe it was what made them rethink the transferring of points. If someone has 3 of the same item, and reviews the same item 3 times, that kind of defeats the purpose of the review system.


----------



## skylola123 (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who did they do this for? I'm pretty sure they always had that policy to not transfer points... interesting! Hope it works out for you!


 I don't know...I don't think I read a policy over this. I should go back &amp; read it.

Whitney helped me transfer my points.

I will e-mail her and Sonia hopefully either one will help.

I am paying for my subscriptions and even if you transfer points they are making money out of us buying items. I have 500 points in total and would like to use that and making a $300 purchase then they are making a $250.00 profit.

Lets see what they say...I might end up calling them.


----------



## ladybritt (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that maybe it was what made them rethink the transferring of points. If someone has 3 of the same item, and reviews the same item 3 times, that kind of defeats the purpose of the review system.


 That is a good point and it makes sense that they would do that. I hope they still let people transfer to and from each other, though, I think a lot of girls like swapping points for products and I have seen a few people say their mom gets a box and doesn't care about the points, so they get them.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladybritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is a good point and it makes sense that they would do that. I hope they still let people transfer to and from each other, though, I think a lot of girls like swapping points for products and I have seen a few people say their mom gets a box and doesn't care about the points, so they get them.


 Good point! 

Yeah, I hope it'll work out for everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe they could just implement a system where you can link your accounts? That would be pretty neat!


----------



## ibizasweety (May 15, 2012)

i got my box yesterday and i got the stila eyeliner in flash but i don't like it. I wanna trade it for the Dior Mascara, the Kiehls Cream, the Eye Cream and the Fresh Lip Balm. Is someone interested? I can't answer private messages, so send me your E-Mail adress.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 15, 2012)

Do you know if it is posted anywhere?



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Who did they do this for? I'm pretty sure they always had that policy to not transfer points... interesting! Hope it works out for you!!


----------



## skylola123 (May 15, 2012)

There is no policy on their webpage.

I just got off the phone with them and they said since a lot of people were asking to transfer points they are no longer able to do so.


----------



## ddave (May 15, 2012)

So does everyone get a discount coupon after 3,6 and 9 months of having a subscription? This was my third month and I didn't get one


----------



## Playedinloops (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that maybe it was what made them rethink the transferring of points. If someone has 3 of the same item, and reviews the same item 3 times, that kind of defeats the purpose of the review system.


 Exactly, the profitability of the reviews and the point system is defeated when they are receiving the same feed back but giving out 3 rewards for it.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ddave* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So does everyone get a discount coupon after 3,6 and 9 months of having a subscription? This was my third month and I didn't get one


 They haven't gone out yet.


----------



## JessicaMarie (May 15, 2012)

Not really May box related, but I figured this would be the best place to ask. For those of you that have purchased the full size Kerastase Elixir Ultime (yes I am aware there are accents missing lol), how long did it last you? I got a sample in my March box and have been really loving it lately, but the price is quite high, for me. If it lasts quite a long time, I may be able to justify it.


----------



## calexxia (May 15, 2012)

That's a bummer, although not surprising, that they've stopped doing points transfers.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 15, 2012)

No more points transfers? Then I am going to be more careful about purchases from BB and wait to stack with coupons when they come up.. was really hoping to transfer points, so I could make a larger purchase.


----------



## astokes (May 15, 2012)

That's too bad about the points not be transferable. My mom was going to give her points to me. (She has 400 points from gifting subs, etc.) She's going to let me use them off her account though!


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 15, 2012)

> I watched! I too was confused by that particular question. Maybe as long as you gave it an honest effort, you will be entered in the contest, lol. I must admit the whole Blair and Chuck song and dance is starting to get on my nerves lol. I've always loved them together but it seems when one is ready, the other isn't haha.


 They belong together, I was SO mad when Bart threw all that in Chucks face but SO happy that Blair came through for him in the end. They just can't be themselves without each other.


----------



## JessicaMarie (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *glamourdolleyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They belong together, I was SO mad when Bart threw all that in Chucks face but SO happy that Blair came through for him in the end. They just can't be themselves without each other.


 Me too! At the end I was like, OMG! Blair and Chuck are both in France?!?! Then she came up behind him and I was like, YES!


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 15, 2012)

I was going to keep my second account for a while, but nope. They could have at least given a cutoff date and sent out an email.



> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's too bad about the points not be transferable. My mom was going to give her points to me. (She has 400 points from gifting subs, etc.) She's going to let me use them off her account though!


----------



## miss6aby (May 15, 2012)

Ohhh one of my boxes got a pretty nail filer instead of the Xoxo card.


----------



## lorizav (May 15, 2012)

Got my boxes today and am relatively happy except for those stupid note cards.  I think they wonÂ´t let us review them because they are so dumb.  Anyway, I have one item that I would like to trade.

I have an unopened Miracle Skin Transformer Body SPF in Glow that I would like to swap.  It doesnÂ´t have to be for anything from this box, it could be from a previous box or non BB.  Just shoot me a message.

Thanks


----------



## calexxia (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was going to keep my second account for a while, but nope. They could have at least given a cutoff date and sent out an email.


 Maybe it wasn't ever official policy that you COULD transfer points? If so, I totally understand why there wouldn't have been a cutoff date or communication.


----------



## zadidoll (May 15, 2012)

There actually use to be on the site a statement from them saying you could transfer points. Looks like since their last remodel that has been removed.


----------



## calexxia (May 15, 2012)

Ok, so it was a policy and they changed it *shrug*. I was just throwing out ideas.


----------



## zadidoll (May 15, 2012)

I just wish they'd keep it consistent.


----------



## Amber Barrera (May 15, 2012)

So SIX days ago I emailed them about my missing 2nd box &amp; still no reply. I do believe that this will be my last month with Birchbox. While I LOVE the products that they have been sending out, every month their customer service has gotten worse &amp; worse. The straw that broke the camels back is that you can no longer transfer points. It might seem like a small issue but these small issues keep adding up &amp; BB has become more of a hassle than a luxury for me. I will still come to this thread &amp; spy on the awesome products you get &amp; hopefully, if BB can work out these issues, I will be able to rejoin.


----------



## erinkins (May 15, 2012)

I'm kind of frustrated with the Dr. Jart thing. I emailed early Friday about it, and still have gotten no reply. If I don't have a reply by tomorrow I guess I'm going to email again.


----------



## Amber Barrera (May 15, 2012)

Ugh! On my 2nd account I had "Give Feedback" on all the items in box 3, so I knew that is what I would be getting even though I haven't even received a shipping notification yet. I went &amp; checked just now &amp; now all the "Give Feedback" buttons are gone! I am very mad right now.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 15, 2012)

eep i just barely transferred my points the other day and she seemed ok with it on the phone. glad i managed to get it done cos 50 points won't buy me anything, and i also cancelled the account at the same time.


----------



## lorizav (May 15, 2012)

Although I wasnÂ´t able to give feedback on the notecards, both of my boxes included Kerastase extras that I was able to give feedback on -so if you got those make sure you do feedback on them too.


----------



## SeptEllis (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There actually use to be on the site a statement from them saying you could transfer points. Looks like since their last remodel that has been removed.


I noticed that too. Also, I can't find the statement anymore about transferring "ownership" of an annual account to someone else.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 15, 2012)

I was able to transfer points today.. I also canceled that account so maybe thats why they let me?


----------



## arendish (May 15, 2012)

I guess I was lucky with my Dr. Jart+? I've used it three times now and there's still enough for a fourth application. Not the best product ever, but I'm happy there was enough to give it a few days run to see how my skin would react. I tried the Garnier (received a sample) and it made me break out something fierce. I loved the dewiness, but my skin did not like it. Dr. Jart+ was too matte for me. Hopefully I will find a BB cream I like, because I love the idea behind it. I honestly got more compliments with the Garnier, though. My coworker told me my skin was glowing.


----------



## Sarah Bisson (May 15, 2012)

Just tried the BB cream I am on the fence still. I had enuff or 1 use. Wish it had more so i could deceide.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was able to transfer points today.. I also canceled that account so maybe thats why they let me?


I want to do exactly the same thing on my 2nd account (I don't want to miss those 60 points)! Did you call them or email them? I was about to send an email. So, you just asked them to transfer the points and cancel the account?

Also do you remember the name of the person that helped you out? Maybe if we all spoke with the same person they would transfer the points for us!


----------



## cjeanette (May 15, 2012)

I am cranky that I still don't have May's box and I was charged from then Men's BB today.  One at a time people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Eva Papoutsi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## lovestarbrooke (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was wondering if anyone received their 3, 6, 9, or 12 month anniversary 20% off coupon for the month of May.


 Nope haven't gotten mine and I have 500 points I'm ready to burn!


----------



## lovestarbrooke (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my 3rd box this month and haven't received any form of discount.​ I actually didn't even know that BirchBox offered a 3 6 or 9 month discount. Hmmm..​ Do they usually send out an e-mail with a promo code?​ My boyfriend got a 20% off promo code card in his Birchbox Man this month​ ...I figured it was just because this was the first BB Man ever...​ Let me know if i should be excepting an e-mail...​ Thanks!​ xX​


 That's weird...my boyfriend didn't get a promo code card in his box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Too bad too- he LOVED the soap.


----------



## GinaM (May 15, 2012)

This is the email I received back from BB today. 

Dear Gina,

  Thank you for being in touch, and I can't apologize enough for the delay in getting back to you-- we've had an unusually high volume of emails in the past week or so, and we're just trying to wade through them all as quickly as possible!   I want to thank you very much for your feedback on the Gossip Girl boxes, and to express my disappointment that you didn't feel they lived up to standards set by the Teen Vogue box (that said, glad to hear we were able to impress you with that shipment!).   I wholeheartedly agree with you in regards to your two points about box equality. Our team does strive each month to ensure that, in terms of numbers in the barest sense, the boxes are essentially equal. This month, for example, the boxes averaged a total cost of $30, with the absolute least expensive boxes coming in at a value of $25. That being said, box value is not just about cost, but about perception and sample variety. When certain brands or products are prominently touted in previews of the monthly box selections, and only some customers receive those products, the result is customers feeling that some boxes are somehow more valuable than others; despite the fact that, monetarily, this might not be the case, it's perception that really lends boxes their true value (at the risk of sounding trite again-- sorry!!).   I think that there is definitely room for improvement in terms of equal distribution of makeup products, as well as hyped-up brands, in the monthly boxes, and I will be passing this email along to the rest of my team so that we can take a closer look at this issue. I am not exaggerating when I say that we are refining our allocation process every single month, so I can assure you that this will be taken into consideration going into June and in the months to come.   I do see that you received the Stila Sparkle liner in your box this month, so I do hope you're enjoying that product. But I am very sorry to hear that you were underwhelmed with the Gossip Girl box, and I hope that, in addition to writing in to us here, you take advantage of the feedback surveys to rate the products and redeem some of the value of your box back (I see that you've already done so with the Stila, which hopefully means you were happy with it).  
If you would like to discuss these concerns further, or have any other suggestions for us, please don't hesitate to be in touch. Emails like this are crucial to the improvement of our service, so they're always of special interest to myself and to the rest of the team.
  Thanks again for your feedback, Gina. Have a great day.   Sincerely,
Sonia I would like to say that I am very disappointed in this month's box and I haven't even received mine nor do I know what I am getting yet. The point is that this box was hyped to be very glamorous and really none are. I am on a makeup forum site so we all have pics of the 19 boxes going out this month. I have a couple of words of advice that I hope you will pass on:   1. If you are going to hype certain brands such as Dior, Stila, etc please make sure these are actually in more than just a couple of the boxes.   2. If you are going to include a make up product or polish in most of the boxes please go ahead and make sure there is at least one in ALL the boxes. I think I even saw one box that had a polish AND a liner but there are others with NEITHER!   If you will adhere to the two things above you will have alot less disgruntled subscribers and FOR THE LOVE OF GOD please do not send me some trite email back about how other people will have "Birchbox Envy" over my box.   You guys hit it out of the park with the Teen Vogue box. You could have done the same or even better with the GG box and that just did not happen.   Sincerely,   Gina Marshall


  --
Birchbox
230 Park Ave South, 12th Floor | New York, NY 10003
p. 877.487.7272 Birchbox | Twitter | Facebook | Pinterest | YouTube | Press Delete Reply*Reply* ForwardSpam_Move_Print _Actions_ _Next__Previous_


----------



## page5 (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *GinaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is the email I received back from BB today.
> ...


   --

Birchbox

230 Park Ave South, 12th Floor | New York, NY 10003

p. 877.487.7272 Birchbox | Twitter | Facebook | Pinterest | YouTube | Press

Delete Reply*Reply* ForwardSpam_Move_Print _Actions_ _Next__Previous_
 
 
 
 

*There is absolutely no way box 11 was worth $25. And, unfortunately, the perception was about $5.*

*Hmmm, would I rather have brush cleaner or a Stila eyeliner????*

*A nearly empty tube of BB cream or a Dior mascara????*

*I don't like to complain but that email was blasphemous.*


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is no policy on their webpage.
> 
> I just got off the phone with them and they said since a lot of people were asking to transfer points they are no longer able to do so.


 the least they could do is send out a statement of change of policies to customers, or post it somewhere or SOMETHING.

birchbox is getting so shady with their customer service.


----------



## skylola123 (May 15, 2012)

I called again and whoever answered my call said she could transfer them. She said that this will be the last time because of the high demand of transferring points. Anyways, does anyone know if the 20% Discount if you are able to use it more than once during the week birchbox gives you to use?


----------



## BiBA (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *miss6aby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ohhh one of my boxes got a pretty nail filer instead of the Xoxo card.


 Wow! lucky you....!!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I called again and whoever answered my call said she could transfer them.
> 
> She said that this will be the last time because of the high demand of transferring points.
> ...


 If I remember correctly, it's one time use.


----------



## cjeanette (May 15, 2012)

Got my box this afternoon.  I really am liking the lip fusion balm!


----------



## CRB882 (May 15, 2012)

Finally got my Birchbox today. Underwhelmed this month by the extremely long shipping process, and the box itself. I'm just not excited to try any of the products, although that doesn't mean I won't.

Not sure on the box number, but I got

Bulgari perfume sample

fresh Sugar Rose Tinted Lip Treatment (already trading)

Kiehl's Abyssine Cream

Miracle Skin Transformer in Glow


----------



## delriare (May 15, 2012)

Hi everyone! I hope you are all having a fantastic day!

I've been lurking the birchbox threads for a couple months now, but finally decided to join to ask some advice.

I got my first birchbox last week. It was a decent box, and I was happy with it except for my Dr. Jart being almost completely empty and unusable, but I liked the other items.

I received my second birchbox today. I did not peek at what I was getting, so when I read the card before opening everything, I was super excited. When I opened it up, the items listed on the card were not what I received. I'm really disappointed because two of the items ended up being the same as my first box.

I should have received:

bvlgari omnia crystalline

Caudalie hand &amp; nail

Kerastase lumiere liquide

kiehl's abyssine cream +

Stila in curacao

BUT, the bvlgari, caudalie, and kiehl's were missing and in their place was a second color club foil polish in gold and another empty Dr. Jart sample, which are identical to samples I received in my first box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Does anyone have any advice on what I should do? I'm really disappointed because I wanted to try the three things that were missing, don't need two gold polishes, and can't use either Dr. Jart sample.  I just re-subscribed to birchbox in March, received the expired befine products and now this, so am pretty disappointed because this is two months in a row I can't try things I was really excited to see in my box when I read the cards. *sigh*


----------



## skylola123 (May 15, 2012)

I was wondering what are some items people are wanting to buy from Birchbox? Its fun to know what items people have been lusting after, I know have lol 

For me its the Clarisonic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (May 15, 2012)

Just saw this:


----------



## Playedinloops (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was wondering what are some items people are wanting to buy from Birchbox? Its fun to know what items people have been lusting after, I know have lol
> 
> For me its the Clarisonic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I want joeur the perfector, benetint, benefit girl meets pearl, any of the byterry make up, or you know...everything. I have 40 dollars worth of points but really don't need any of that stuff. Although I could justify the girl meets pearl because I don't really have a highlighter I love yet, but that's a stretch...since I have at least 3 other highlighters.


----------



## amberlamps (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was wondering what are some items people are wanting to buy from Birchbox? Its fun to know what items people have been lusting after, I know have lol
> 
> For me its the Clarisonic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I want one of their little kits.. like the Here Comes the Bride box, even though I'm not a bride.. They're out of the Large slippers though. What I really  want is the other one that is sold out (forever, wah wah wah) because it comes with a cute bb cosmetic pouch.


----------



## astokes (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just saw this:


 They look like braided Slinkys. Lol.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 15, 2012)

Looks like I am getting one of those gnarly bracelets cuz my order will be over 100. 

I am getting:

KÃ©rastase Cristalliste Lumiere Liquide   KÃ©rastase Bain Chroma Riche Shampoo   and   KÃ©rastase Lait Cristal Conditioner 
Cant wait to get my coupon code, I am placing the order as soon as I get it. I am in 




 with Kerastase


----------



## yanelib27 (May 15, 2012)

are they still giving out the water bottle? id rather have that


----------



## Playedinloops (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> are they still giving out the water bottle? id rather have that


 Nope, that was an earth day promo, so it was April only.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Stemarber (May 15, 2012)

Just wanted to share that yesterday I attended the BBGGFinale in NYC and wow, it was amazing! They gave free samples of the Color Club polishes in this month's box and also gave out Gossip Girl boxes. My box hasn't shipped yet so I was happy to get one.



They had touch-ups, manicures, massages, pink cocktails with raspberries, adorable mini (!) cupcakes, a frozen yogurt stand, hors d'oeuvres, and Kelly Rutherford from the cast of GG showed up. Definitely made me love BB even more...

While I wasn't tooooo thrilled with the actual box, I think it was better than any Myglam bag I've gotten (except maybe the first). Looking forward to getting my actual box in the mail!


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was wondering what are some items people are wanting to buy from Birchbox? Its fun to know what items people have been lusting after, I know have lol
> 
> For me its the Clarisonic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 i am lusting pretty heavily after the 70something dollar marula oil.  the sample (i didn't get in my box but traded for) i've used up already.  i put it on my face every night and woke up with beautiful skin!  i've already bought the olie huile biologique, but that's more a fabulous day under makeup kind of oil, so the marula is next on my night time face fix list!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> boo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> thanks for letting me know!


 No prob! Enjoy your bracelet hehe.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Playedinloops (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lol yeea maybe I could trade it on the trade board...


 Probably! One woman's trash is another's treasure is really what I've found there lol.


----------



## ladybritt (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i am lusting pretty heavily after the 70something dollar marula oil.  the sample (i didn't get in my box but traded for) i've used up already.  i put it on my face every night and woke up with beautiful skin!  i've already bought the olie huile biologique, but that's more a fabulous day under makeup kind of oil, so the marula is next on my night time face fix list!


 

I really wanted to try that!  Do you mind telling me what type of skin you have?


----------



## ladybritt (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i am lusting pretty heavily after the 70something dollar marula oil.  the sample (i didn't get in my box but traded for) i've used up already.  i put it on my face every night and woke up with beautiful skin!  i've already bought the olie huile biologique, but that's more a fabulous day under makeup kind of oil, so the marula is next on my night time face fix list!


 I also found this ($18 for 2oz) a few days ago while researching and it does say it's 100% pure, the only difference seems to be the the one on BB has an "essential fragrance blend"

http://www.sheaterraorganics.com/Marula-Oil_p_53.html

I might just say what the heck and buy that one since it is a lot less expensive and if I didn't like it I wouldn't be as mad wasting it! lol And I do know a lot of girls on here like the Shea Terra stuff they have received samples of.


----------



## skylola123 (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want joeur the perfector, benetint, benefit girl meets pearl, any of the byterry make up, or you know...everything. I have 40 dollars worth of points but really don't need any of that stuff. Although I could justify the girl meets pearl because I don't really have a highlighter I love yet, but that's a stretch...since I have at least 3 other highlighters.


 Same here I have been wanting to try the Jouer the Perfector.

Have you tried it before?


----------



## skylola123 (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want one of their little kits.. like the Here Comes the Bride box, even though I'm not a bride.. They're out of the Large slippers though. What I really  want is the other one that is sold out (forever, wah wah wah) because it comes with a cute bb cosmetic pouch.


 Which other one?

I really wanted to get the Jouer Work Hard, Play Harder but it is sold out forever lol (according to Birchbox)


----------



## amberlamps (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## skylola123 (May 15, 2012)

Has anyone tried the Kielhs Dark Spot Corrector?

If so did you see any improvement?

I am wanting to buy it from Birchbox but it is expensive 

Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 15, 2012)

I finally got my 2nd box today...yay! The Dior mascara is nice. Can't wait to try the Shu shampoo. The Miracle Skin Transformer doesn't interest me much but I will try it. And the perfume smells nice enough.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 15, 2012)

From the BB store, I've been lusting over the Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint and the stila sparkle liners. And various perfumes.


----------



## tulippop (May 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wanted to share that yesterday I attended the BBGGFinale in NYC and wow, it was amazing! They gave free samples of the Color Club polishes in this month's box and also gave out Gossip Girl boxes. My box hasn't shipped yet so I was happy to get one.
> 
> ...


 That sounds pretty awesome!


----------



## jbird1175 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was wondering what are some items people are wanting to buy from Birchbox? Its fun to know what items people have been lusting after, I know have lol
> 
> For me its the Clarisonic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I REALLY loved the Algenist Firm and Lift but the $94 price tag is a tad steep. 

I have a Clarisonic! So does my aunt and cousin. We are big fans. If you get one, you'll love it! (I got mine from QVC)


----------



## JamiPeach (May 16, 2012)

Lord have mercy. First, on my main account I got a box with an EMPTY Dr. Jart BB cream. Other than that, I was not excited about ANYTHING in the box - sorry to those who liked theirs, but I won't use anything in it. A twistband, a gold polish that I can't wear, a perfume that makes me sneeze, and BeautyBlender cleaner. *sigh*  I got my second box today on my new account. It's the box with the 3 Kerastase samples, which I am excited about. I was ALSO excited about the Color Club polish that was supposed to be in it. Guess what - it's missing. So, I emailed them. I'm in shock though, at the difference in the two boxes. The one for my main account is VERY skimpy and poor. The second box with the Kerastase, Skin Transformer and Algenist cream (and polish) is very full and WELL worth the $10 and more. The disparity between the boxes amazes me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And also - this thing with the points transferring is making me RAGE. I only signed up for a second account because I was told last month that they could combine the points. Thank goodness I DID get a second account - my second box was the best. But I'm going to lose 50 points on that second account, that would put me over 200 points if they combined it with my main account, so I could get the MicrodermaMitt for around $10. UGH. UGH. UGH.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wanted to share that yesterday I attended the BBGGFinale in NYC and wow, it was amazing! They gave free samples of the Color Club polishes in this month's box and also gave out Gossip Girl boxes. My box hasn't shipped yet so I was happy to get one.
> 
> ...


so jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## winkiepup (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JamiPeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lord have mercy. First, on my main account I got a box with an EMPTY Dr. Jart BB cream. Other than that, I was not excited about ANYTHING in the box - sorry to those who liked theirs, but I won't use anything in it. A twistband, a gold polish that I can't wear, a perfume that makes me sneeze, and BeautyBlender cleaner. *sigh*  I got my second box today on my new account. It's the box with the 3 Kerastase samples, which I am excited about. I was ALSO excited about the Color Club polish that was supposed to be in it. Guess what - it's missing. So, I emailed them. I'm in shock though, at the difference in the two boxes. The one for my main account is VERY skimpy and poor. The second box with the Kerastase, Skin Transformer and Algenist cream (and polish) is very full and WELL worth the $10 and more. The disparity between the boxes amazes me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And also - this thing with the points transferring is making me RAGE. I only signed up for a second account because I was told last month that they could combine the points. Thank goodness I DID get a second account - my second box was the best. But I'm going to lose 50 points on that second account, that would put me over 200 points if they combined it with my main account, so I could get the MicrodermaMitt for around $10. UGH. UGH. UGH.


 ME TOO. I would have exactly 200 points if they combined  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Guess I won't be placing an order with BB after all.


----------



## calexxia (May 16, 2012)

That's the thing that I WILL say...while I love the BB point system, there really aren't that many products in their store that I genuinely want. However, being able to gift subs out of my points...THAT is worth it to me, as a gift sub to BB is my generic present for folks that I find difficult to shop for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's the thing that I WILL say...while I love the BB point system, there really aren't that many products in their store that I genuinely want. However, being able to gift subs out of my points...THAT is worth it to me, as a gift sub to BB is my generic present for folks that I find difficult to shop for  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You can use your points to purchase subs as gifts? I didn't know that! I have a bday coming up for a GDP and know she would love to try BB. Maybe I'll hoard my points and get her a sub.


----------



## calexxia (May 16, 2012)

You could in April! I dunno if they changed that, too, but it was the easiest thing I could think of for my very picky friend (she had signed up to win a Glossybox, hates anything anyone picks out for her, etc.)....she always whinges when it arrives about how disappointing it is, but I see her using the stuff when she thinks I won't notice.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the Kielhs Dark Spot Corrector?
> 
> ...


 Yes!!! It's totally evened out my skin tone and fixed some dark spots and acne scars, but I should warn that they were not terrible to begin with, just noticeable. I'm trying to get my skin to a point that I don't need foundation, and this is definitely helping.



> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here I have been wanting to try the Jouer the Perfector.
> 
> Have you tried it before?


 nope, but I love everything Jouer so I figure it's great.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same here I have been wanting to try the Jouer the Perfector.
> 
> Have you tried it before?


 I have tried the Perfector and it is AMAZING! It was one of the samples I was sent from Jouer. Whitney gave me enough to use it for a month. It was so smooth and creamy and easy to apply, but once it's dries it feels soft and light like a powder. The coverage is incredible too! When I put it on it makes my skin look flawless, without looking like I have a mask on my face. I am buying it as soon as I have enough points. I was sold on it the first time I used it. Their concealer is the same way, wonderful.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have tried the Perfector and it is AMAZING! It was one of the samples I was sent from Jouer. Whitney gave me enough to use it for a month. It was so smooth and creamy and easy to apply, but once it's dries it feels soft and light like a powder. The coverage is incredible too! When I put it on it makes my skin look flawless, without looking like I have a mask on my face. I am buying it as soon as I have enough points. I was sold on it the first time I used it. Their concealer is the same way, wonderful.


 Bahhhhhh now I want to buy it lol. It sounds perfect for summer, if it covers like a cream but dries like a powder.


----------



## nfig (May 16, 2012)

I got an email back from BB about transferring points.  I'm so glad I cancelled.  It's not about not transferring points, they just don't seem to take any accountability for anything.

*Me:*

Hi,

I was wondering if I could have the points from this account X, transferred to my main account X.  I read online makeuptalk that people have been able to do this. 
 
Thanks,
 
*BB:*
Hi, 
 
Thanks for writing in and I apologize for the delayed response. I'm sorry for the confusion, but we are unable to transfer points. Please be in touch if you have any other questions or concerns! 
 
xo, 
W
 
*Me:*
Ok.  But just to let you know there are several people on the makeuptalk forum that were able to transfer their points as recently as yesterday.  I'm closing this account and didn't want my points to go to waste.
 
*BB:*
Hi, 
 
Thanks for writing in.  Unfortunately we have no way to control what is said on public forums, and I'm sorry for any confusion this has caused. I'm sorry I cannot offer more insight about why these customers say their points were transferred.  Please be in touch if you have any other questions or concerns! 
 
xo, 
W


----------



## quene8106 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stemarber* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just wanted to share that yesterday I attended the BBGGFinale in NYC and wow, it was amazing! They gave free samples of the Color Club polishes in this month's box and also gave out Gossip Girl boxes. My box hasn't shipped yet so I was happy to get one.
> 
> ...


wow. i didn't get the memo about that and i live in NYC


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bahhhhhh now I want to buy it lol. It sounds perfect for summer, if it covers like a cream but dries like a powder.


 It's great. I thought it would be too heavy because it's a cream, but it is perfect and doesn't feel cakey or gross on my face, even when I get a bit sweaty.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's great. I thought it would be too heavy because it's a cream, but it is perfect and doesn't feel cakey or gross on my face, even when I get a bit sweaty.


 I'm going to resist for now, but maaaaaaybe next month. There isn't anything that would make it free shipping that I desperately want right now, so I'll save my points.


----------



## SeptEllis (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nfig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an email back from BB about transferring points.  I'm so glad I cancelled.  It's not about not transferring points, they just don't seem to take any accountability for anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 16, 2012)

I think enough of us need to hold them accountable. Does anyone have an email recently about a points transfer?


----------



## Auntboo (May 16, 2012)

> If Birchbox wants to change their policy on whether points could be transfered, that's fine. Just wish they had provided notice and an end date so people could realize this was changing and have the opportunity to make the decision of how to react. I signed up for an extra account because it there was an item in the FAQ that said points or annual subscriptions could be transferred. Now its gone. Just be nice if there was communication.


 Exactly! They are free to change the policy, but at least let us know! Thankfully, after reciewing this months items I'll have 210 points on my secondary account so I can at least get a $20 item when I find one I like with free shipping and then it will be a nice little freebie, but I would much rather transfer those points to my main account and bulk it up a bit. (The Marula oil is calling to me but I do think it is way overpriced, so getting it for cheap will make the purchase palatable).


----------



## zadidoll (May 16, 2012)

Go to Paulina and see if she'll do it.


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladybritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'm 29 and I have oily pimple prone skin.  I think what makes the marula oil from birchbox so special is all of those special oils mixed in with it.  That's why the Olie works so well.  It has a combination of oils like frankincense, argan, rosehip, bergamot and neroli that all treat/prevent different problems.


----------



## Scawolita (May 16, 2012)

That stinks... I opened an additional account for BB and don't want to keep it open.. guess it's bye bye to my 60 points! Wish I could just conver to $6 and use before I close


----------



## TXSlainte (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SeptEllis* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If Birchbox wants to change their policy on whether points could be transfered, that's fine. Just wish they had provided notice and an end date so people could realize this was changing and have the opportunity to make the decision of how to react. I signed up for an extra account because it there was an item in the FAQ that said points or annual subscriptions could be transferred. Now its gone. Just be nice if there was communication.


 I'm pretty sure the original policy on point transfers was for one person to transfer to another person. I don't think they ever thought people were going to start opening multiple accounts. Multiple ratings by one person on the same item skews the ratings system. I just don't believe that one person should be reviewing the same product 2-3 times.


----------



## SeptEllis (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm pretty sure the original policy on point transfers was for one person to transfer to another person. I don't think they ever thought people were going to start opening multiple accounts. Multiple ratings by one person on the same item skews the ratings system. I just don't believe that one person should be reviewing the same product 2-3 times.


my intention was to transfer the subscription it to someone (sister-in-law, etc), and I'm sure if I contact them, they will find a way to send it to someone else.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (May 16, 2012)

Got to love the Wayback Machine. Here's what I could find in regards to transferring things and it seems only to apply to yearly memberships being sent to someone else. My guess is you would have to transfer the account to another member and they would then have access to the points.

http://web.archive.org/web/20110701123738/http://www.birchbox.com/faq What is your cancellation policy? Monthly members can cancel their Birchbox membership at any time. There are no cancellation fees. Contact us at [email protected] to cancel. Members that pre-pay for a full year of service are not eligible for cancellation, however they are able to change the shipping address and box recipient at any time.

BTW - I found the owners email addresses via WBM on the Beta page of Birchbox.

Also saw this on the old FAQs:

http://web.archive.org/web/20100502013859/http://www.birchbox.com/faq/ *What do I receive? * A beta membership includes two months of Birchbox service. Every month, youâ€™ll receive a box filled four to five deluxe samples from high-end brands. Theyâ€™ll include make-up, skincare, and hair products, and every sample gives approximately five days of usage. *We promise no skimpy messy foil packets!* Youâ€™ll also get exclusive access to Birchbox.com, which is packed with trend info, helpful how-to articles, and fun video content. Birchbox membership also lets you to buy full-size versions of the samples youâ€™ve tested out in the comfort of your own homeâ€”with special deals.

That was certainly one promise they didn't keep.


----------



## ladygrey (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nfig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an email back from BB about transferring points.  I'm so glad I cancelled.  It's not about not transferring points, they just don't seem to take any accountability for anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 16, 2012)

It's so funny that birchbox pretends like they aren't inconsistent with their polices and instead imply that people on here will say anything.

Get it together guys, you're not the only box service out there now.


----------



## nfig (May 16, 2012)

> It's so funny that birchbox pretends like they aren't inconsistent with their polices and instead imply that people on here will say anything. Get it together guys, you're not the only box service out there now.


 Yes it's the inconsistencies that irritate me and the fact they imply people are lying. Zadidoll, Paulina is away on vacation this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> As far as reviewing the same product twice, my boxes were completely different so I never reviewed the same product twice. I know that's not always the case though. Combining points won't fix that issue though.


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's so funny that birchbox pretends like they aren't inconsistent with their polices and instead imply that people on here will say anything.
> 
> Get it together guys, you're not the only box service out there now.


 Yeah, that makes me mad.  It seems they are getting worse and worse about accountablity and being inconsistent with answers to the same questions.


----------



## jkwynn (May 16, 2012)

What would be awesome is if they would figure out a way to receive multiple boxes on one account: 


account holder gets all her points, automatically
account holder gets different boxes instead of 2 or 3 of the same box 
account holder doesn't review the same product 2 or 3 times (because they won't get duplicates, or not as many at least)


----------



## mega789 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not really May box related, but I figured this would be the best place to ask. For those of you that have purchased the full size Kerastase Elixir Ultime (yes I am aware there are accents missing lol), how long did it last you? I got a sample in my March box and have been really loving it lately, but the price is quite high, for me. If it lasts quite a long time, I may be able to justify it.


 
I have had a bottle last me over a year and I use it pretty much every day on my long hair. I think a little goes a long way and it is soooo worth the price. I mean look at the size of most other serums/oils out there. Plus this is better in my opinion!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What would be awesome is if they would figure out a way to receive multiple boxes on one account:
> 
> ...


 I don't forsee this happening, but I really wish it would.

And I guess I understand why they only really want us to get one box - the Birchbox is really a marketing tool. Let's say they have 50,000 Birchboxes to send out (and yes I know that number isn't accurate, it's just a number). Theoretically, they would want that to go to 50,000 people in hopes that those people would buy from the BB shop.

However, if we all had multiple accounts, those 50,000 boxes would go to far few people and thus be less effective marketing.

That said, I still think allowing a person to sign up for a 2nd box each month without opening a whole new account would be a great idea. I really liked getting 2 boxes this month.


----------



## SeptEllis (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jkwynn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What would be awesome is if they would figure out a way to receive multiple boxes on one account:
> 
> ...


 That would be awesome


----------



## Auntboo (May 16, 2012)

> I don't forsee this happening, but I really wish it would. And I guess I understand why they only really want us to get one box - the Birchbox is really a marketing tool. Let's say they have 50,000 Birchboxes to send out (and yes I know that number isn't accurate, it's just a number). Theoretically, they would want that to go to 50,000 people in hopes that those people would buy from the BB shop. However, if we all had multiple accounts, those 50,000 boxes would go to far few people and thus be less effective marketing. That said, I still think allowing a person to sign up for a 2nd box each month without opening a whole new account would be a great idea. I really liked getting 2 boxes this month.


 Yes, but if we get different things in our boxes it just exposes us to more products we would be likely to purchase from them.


----------



## skylola123 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes!!! It's totally evened out my skin tone and fixed some dark spots and acne scars, but I should warn that they were not terrible to begin with, just noticeable. I'm trying to get my skin to a point that I don't need foundation, and this is definitely helping.
> 
> nope, but I love everything Jouer so I figure it's great.


 Oh man, I really want to try the Kielhs. Mine have gotten better, M.A.D. sent me a serum as a sample and it has lasted me a while. And it really has helped diminish the appearance of my dark spots. But I am running out and would love to get my hands on the Kiehls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have tried the Perfector and it is AMAZING! It was one of the samples I was sent from Jouer. Whitney gave me enough to use it for a month. It was so smooth and creamy and easy to apply, but once it's dries it feels soft and light like a powder. The coverage is incredible too! When I put it on it makes my skin look flawless, without looking like I have a mask on my face. I am buying it as soon as I have enough points. I was sold on it the first time I used it. Their concealer is the same way, wonderful.


 That sounds great! That is crazy that they sent a sample that lasted a month. Imagine the full size!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh man, I really want to try the Kielhs. Mine have gotten better, M.A.D. sent me a serum as a sample and it has lasted me a while. And it really has helped diminish the appearance of my dark spots. But I am running out and would love to get my hands on the Kiehls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I don't know if one is available where you live, but if you have a a Kiehl's store, I definitely recommend a visit. They are SO helpful and nice and will help put together a skincare package for you. My skin is the best it's ever looked since that visit!


----------



## EllynoUta (May 16, 2012)

one of my boxes has been stuck in NYC since the 11th or 12th...my other box came to my house immediately, but was somehow returned!? wtf?


----------



## tigrlilyem (May 16, 2012)

Check out this post from stila last year using rock candy sparkle liner. They suggest to blend out the sparkle eye liner over the eye and add another layer at the last line for intensity.http://stilablog.blogspot.com/2011/04/summer-2011-golden-bronze-babe-look.html


----------



## JessicaMarie (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I have had a bottle last me over a year and I use it pretty much every day on my long hair. I think a little goes a long way and it is soooo worth the price. I mean look at the size of most other serums/oils out there. Plus this is better in my opinion!


 That sounds really promising. Thanks so much, it didn't take much, but you have convinced me. Now I must wait for my 20% coupon code.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That sounds great! That is crazy that they sent a sample that lasted a month. Imagine the full size!


 That's another thing that makes me want it so badly... If the sample was enough for a month then the full size would last like a year easy.


----------



## SarahNerd (May 16, 2012)

I was less then thrilled with my box =/


----------



## sarahm (May 16, 2012)

Received box #4 on Saturday....it was my best box yet!  Got the Stila liner in Flash tried it on and loved it (I'm normally not into liquid liners)  

When I woke up on Monday, my eye felt strange....and as my luck would have it I caught pink eye from my daughter!  I'm so sad, not only because I'm going to have to throw away my new eyeliner that I only used once, but also because I have to go thru my entire collection and dispose of anything that I've used (or think I've used) in the week prior to getting pink eye.

The *only *good news that comes from this is that I'll be able to purchase new makeup! 

Pray for me ladies...I'm not looking forward to throwing away my eye makeup.  If it was old makeup it would ease the pain but pretty much all of it has been purchased within the last 3 months


----------



## zadidoll (May 16, 2012)

Yikes! It's possible to save the liner - disinfect with 99% alcohol then cut off the tip to get to new product. BUT that's up to you.


----------



## JamiPeach (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nfig* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got an email back from BB about transferring points.  I'm so glad I cancelled.  It's not about not transferring points, they just don't seem to take any accountability for anything.
> 
> ...


----------



## Angelalh (May 16, 2012)

http://juicymang0s.blogspot.com/2012/05/birchbox-may-2012-gossip-girl-themed.html

i got box #18 looking at all of them to me it is the most worthless i wouldve loved any of the other ones

ive only been a subscriber 3 months and each month i ask them to make it possible to opt out of fragrances im very sensitive to alot of perfumes and go figure each month i get them!!!! this ine gave me a migrane and it almost smells manly and the one thing i was ecited about the bb cream i cut open and there was enough product for one application

out of all 3 months the only decent thing ive gotten is the just beauty cleanser and im buying the full size of it


----------



## yanelib27 (May 16, 2012)

Has anyone received their 20% off coupon? I got one on my new account, the welcome offer, but not on my either 2 which should be the 3 month coupon.


----------



## Angelalh (May 16, 2012)

oh yea i forgot ive sent out 2 emails to birchbox about the empty bb cream and no reply yet the first one was 3 days ago

Link deleted: Url shorteners and referral links not allowed on MUT


----------



## pinktergal (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone received their 20% off coupon? I got one on my new account, the welcome offer, but not on my either 2 which should be the 3 month coupon.


 *I got my welcome 20% off on my new 2nd box account today. I'm not eligible for any other anniversary coupons right now, so can't help with that.*

*But with my 20% off I'm getting the Jouer Perfector that Nicole raved about, and the Balm Mary Lou-Manizer.*

*Plus I figure that if we can't combine our points, at least we get more coupons with multiple accounts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## Shutterbug68 (May 16, 2012)

I got my Birchbox a few days ago, Box #9 and I'm very very disappointed. I'm only 20 years old and I got an anti-wrinkle cream? What is this?? I get MyGlam also and I always thought Birchbox was better because they actually use the profile you fill out, but maybe not! How do you send someone in their 20s an anti-aging cream? I'll stick around for a few more boxes because I've only gotten three, but I've been fairly disappointed with the last two.


----------



## calexxia (May 16, 2012)

While it's been totally rehashed that the profile doesn't seem to have much impact on what we get, I'd make the case that anti-aging stuff is BEST used when one is young, as a preventative. Oh, how I wish that I had!


----------



## celiajuno (May 16, 2012)

When I turned 13 my grandmother bought me a three step skin care system from Estee Lauder (cleanser, toner and moisturizer.) I began using anti-aging skin care in my early 20s. I am 45 now but most people think I am in my early 30's. Also, the Abyssine cream is so much more than an anti-wrinkle cream. Go to the Kiehl's website and read the description and the product reviews. One reviewer who listed her age as 18-24 gave it 5 hearts. It is never too soon to protect your skin from aging.


----------



## JessicaMarie (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Shutterbug68* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Birchbox a few days ago, Box #9 and I'm very very disappointed. I'm only 20 years old and I got an anti-wrinkle cream? What is this?? I get MyGlam also and I always thought Birchbox was better because they actually use the profile you fill out, but maybe not! How do you send someone in their 20s an anti-aging cream? I'll stick around for a few more boxes because I've only gotten three, but I've been fairly disappointed with the last two.


 Honestly, I understand your frustration, I'm nearly 20 years old myself and thought the same thing initially, but give it a try. I was so pleasantly surprised when I used it. It is actually a fantastic moisturizer, in my opinion. Plus, I figure it will be a preventative thing as well. I love it so much that I am actually considering buying the full size. That's what I love about Birchbox and why I know I'll be a long time member. I would have never in a million years picked this up in store, but I absolutely love it.


----------



## SeptEllis (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://juicymang0s.blogspot.com/2012/05/birchbox-may-2012-gossip-girl-themed.html
> 
> ...


It would be nice if they could accommodate allergies and sensitivities. I was poking around on the Birchbox site and there is a question/answer that addresses this and Birchbox isn't set up to specifically eliminate certain products for members.


----------



## Kittables (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly, I understand your frustration, I'm nearly 20 years old myself and thought the same thing initially, but give it a try. I was so pleasantly surprised when I used it. It is actually a fantastic moisturizer, in my opinion. Plus, I figure it will be a preventative thing as well. I love it so much that I am actually considering buying the full size. That's what I love about Birchbox and why I know I'll be a long time member. I would have never in a million years picked this up in store, but I absolutely love it.


       Yeah, I think a lot of the famous youtube makeup gurus are around 20 something and they use wrinkle creams, moisturizers, face serums, the whole shebang. From what I've heard, it never hurts to start using moisturizers and eye creams early. I'm not talking 7 years old. lol. 20 is just fine. Environmental factors can be very aging so I think the better equipped we are to prevent those fine lines and wrinkles from forming early, the better. ;-)


----------



## Meggpi (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm 29 and I have oily pimple prone skin.  I think what makes the marula oil from birchbox so special is all of those special oils mixed in with it.  That's why the Olie works so well.  It has a combination of oils like frankincense, argan, rosehip, bergamot and neroli that all treat/prevent different problems.


 The Marula oil on Birchbox is just Marula Oil and fragrance.  If there was anything special in it they would be listing it as an ingredient, it would be bad marketing not to. "Essential Fragrance Blend" is another way of saying 'natural fragrance' but making it sound fancy enough to charge ludicrous prices.


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Marula oil on Birchbox is just Marula Oil and fragrance.  If there was anything special in it they would be listing it as an ingredient, it would be bad marketing not to. "Essential Fragrance Blend" is another way of saying 'natural fragrance' but making it sound fancy enough to charge ludicrous prices.


 in that case, absolutely go for the cheaper version!!  i'm going to!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StillPooh (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I got my welcome 20% off on my new 2nd box account today. I'm not eligible for any other anniversary coupons right now, so can't help with that.*
> 
> ...


 Girl, get on over to Haute Look and you can buy the Mary Lou-manizer for half price! And save your points.


----------



## Pericythion (May 16, 2012)

Speaking of anti-age treatments... I'm barely in my 20's so I haven't really paid attention to these products. But it turns out the acne prescription I've been using for a year (tretinoin cream) is actually a powerful anti-aging cream as well! I am super paranoid about my skin. Clearly, it's not perfect, but it's good enough that I don't need to apply products to cover up blemishes. It's oily so I don't use moisturizer. I don't use foundation or concealer either. Heck, I don't even use sunscreen (yes, I know, stupid). The only products that ever touch my skin are the clyndamicin gel (fast-acting anti-acne medication) and the tretinoin cream. Both of these are prescription only. I went to get them represcribed recently at my dermatologist and he mentioned in passing that a lot of women ask for tretinoin due to its anti-aging effects. He also mentioned cheekily that I should probably stockpile this while I'm still under a parent's insurance because after that, no insurance will cover it and it's mad expensive. Yikes lol :icon_eek:


----------



## JessicaMarie (May 16, 2012)

This may be a silly question, but I've never ordered from Birchbox before and I'm curious. If I have 30 dollars of rewards points and place an order, does it automatically use those points to give a discount? Or does it prompt you after getting past the first screen asking if you'd like to use them? 

Just looked at the FAQ and answered my own question.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Auntboo (May 16, 2012)

> I am super paranoid about my skin. Clearly, it's not perfect, but it's good enough that I don't need to apply products to cover up blemishes. It's oily so I don't use moisturizer. I don't use foundation or concealer either. Heck, I don't even use sunscreen (yes, I know, stupid). The only products that ever touch my skin are the clyndamicin gel (fast-acting anti-acne medication) and the tretinoin cream. Both of these are prescription only.


 Do not skip the sunscreen. Do not skip the sunscreen. Do not skip the sunscreen!!! Particularly if you are using tretinoin, your doctor should have made that plain to you. Even if you weren't on tretinoin, you should be using it. My skin is smooth and clear but my face is a mottled mess of dark spots from UV damage, and all the fancy, expensive treatments I have tried barely lighten them at all. But at least I haven't had to get my face carved up to remove cancerous spots yet - I have a dear friend who has. I have used sunscreen for the past 25 years but the damage that was done before then is just now surfacing and it isn't pretty at all. Your future self will be very grateful if you start wearing sunscreen now, trust me.


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 16, 2012)

It's been 3 days and I still haven't heard back from Birchbox regarding my empty Dr. Jart sample.  I know others here have posted about getting a response and another sample sent.  No matter what I tried, I couldn't get those 2 mL out of the tube!  I think I will end up cutting the plastic to scrape out what I can and hope that BB has enough spare samples left to replace mine too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladybritt (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> in that case, absolutely go for the cheaper version!!  i'm going to!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was about to order it from Shea Terra's website and found it on amazon for $19+ free shipping so I did it that way. It was from a shop with like 99.9% positive and the only 'bad' review was shipping was a little slow, so I'm sure it will be the right stuff. I saved 6 dollars or so doing it that way. I'm excited to use it, I also have oily skin, but since using my Clarisonic for around 3 months now I hardly ever get pimples anymore


----------



## pinktergal (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Girl, get on over to Haute Look and you can buy the Mary Lou-manizer for half price! And save your points.


 
*Thank you girl friend! I did!  I didn't have any BB points anyway, so this is even better! 




   Picked up a new pink lippy too! *


----------



## winkiepup (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oh yea i forgot ive sent out 2 emails to birchbox about the empty bb cream and no reply yet the first one was 3 days ago
> 
> Link deleted: Url shorteners and referral links not allowed on MUT


 Yeah, I haven't been replied to in days either. Canceling both accounts; I'm surprised at how disappointed I am in Birchbox, since just a few weeks ago, I was telling everyone I knew about them! But the lack of customer service, shipping issues, and box quality have just been too inconsistent these days - and I've only been a member since February, so I know I can't complain as much as those who have been with BB longer, but it's still pretty noticeable.


----------



## pinktergal (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pericythion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Speaking of anti-age treatments...
> 
> I'm barely in my 20's so I haven't really paid attention to these products. But it turns out the acne prescription I've been using for a year (tretinoin cream) is actually a powerful anti-aging cream as well!
> ...


 
*The most important anti-aging product is a sunscreen.  For anyone in their teens and 20's, it's really the only anti-aging product you need, along with the appropriate moisturizer for your skin type.  And start using an SPF eye cream by your early 20s.  (I'm not talking about any prescription products - just OTC stuff.  If you're under a doctor's care, just follow their advice. )  If you're using retinol, you MUST use SPF. *

*The lifting, firming, dark spot erasing, wrinkle smoothing, turn back the clock, etc. products won't hurt you, but why spend the money? Those products are usually the most costly and you''re paying for ingredients and formulas you don't need.*

*I was a beauty consultant at Macy's for many years, and I represented Lancome, Estee Lauder, and Elizabeth Arden. Even though I was on commission, I always was honest with my clients, and many is the time I steered a young buyer away from a $100 cream or serum she didn't need and towards a $35 or less one that would do the job. *

*Maybe all those baby gurus on YouTube are using everything under the sun on their skin, but it's really just expensive overkill.*


----------



## pinktergal (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladybritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was about to order it from Shea Terra's website and found it on amazon for $19+ free shipping so I did it that way. It was from a shop with like 99.9% positive and the only 'bad' review was shipping was a little slow, so I'm sure it will be the right stuff. I saved 6 dollars or so doing it that way. I'm excited to use it, I also have oily skin, but since using my Clarisonic for around 3 months now I hardly ever get pimples anymore


 
*I've ordered Shea Terra on Amazon with no problem. I just got their Argan Oil. *

*I don't know if this would have been cheaper, but Shea Terra is offering 30% off o their web site through 5/25 with code may2012* .


----------



## lorizav (May 16, 2012)

The GG Boxes were my first experience with BB -I got 2.  I think I did pretty well, I got the Stila Liner which I was initially going to trade but I think its a keeper, 2 Algenist creams -IÂ´m 45 and put down skin care on my profile so I was really happy to get these, I got the coral clambake polish  a Miss Dior Perfume and a bunch of Kerastase.  The only item I was not really pleased with was the Miracle Skin Transformer and the note cards.  I wonder if they give you good boxes when you initially sign up and then start to send lesser value boxes.  I got one annual membership and one month to month.  If I start to be dissappointed I will cancel the one account.  I was wondering if this was anyone elseÂ´s experience and what is your favorite sampling service-since I am not new to beauty products but somehow did not know about these services

Thanks


----------



## Pericythion (May 16, 2012)

> Do not skip the sunscreen. Do not skip the sunscreen. Do not skip the sunscreen!!! Particularly if you are using tretinoin, your doctor should have made that plain to you. Even if you weren't on tretinoin, you should be using it. My skin is smooth and clear but my face is a mottled mess of dark spots from UV damage, and all the fancy, expensive treatments I have tried barely lighten them at all. But at least I haven't had to get my face carved up to remove cancerous spots yet - I have a dear friend who has. I have used sunscreen for the past 25 years but the damage that was done before then is just now surfacing and it isn't pretty at all. Your future self will be very grateful if you start wearing sunscreen now, trust me.


 I know...I've been avoiding sunscreen because I spend most of my time indoors anyway (probably should not have admitted that, haha...I have a social life, I swear! LOL). Would you be able recommend me a good sunscreen for oily skin that won't break skin out? As I mentioned before, I hate putting anything on my skin because it has the weirdest reactions to products.


----------



## JessicaMarie (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The GG Boxes were my first experience with BB -I got 2.  I think I did pretty well, I got the Stila Liner which I was initially going to trade but I think its a keeper, 2 Algenist creams -IÂ´m 45 and put down skin care on my profile so I was really happy to get these, I got the coral clambake polish  a Miss Dior Perfume and a bunch of Kerastase.  The only item I was not really pleased with was the Miracle Skin Transformer and the note cards.  I wonder if they give you good boxes when you initially sign up and then start to send lesser value boxes.  I got one annual membership and one month to month.  If I start to be dissappointed I will cancel the one account.  I was wondering if this was anyone elseÂ´s experience and what is your favorite sampling service-since I am not new to beauty products but somehow did not know about these services
> 
> Thanks


 I am currently only subscribed to Birchbox. This is my third month and I have honestly been consistently happy with my boxes. I don't feel like they gave me an incredible box the first month to suck me in and then gradually lessened the values. However, that is just my opinion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yanelib27 (May 16, 2012)

I have had one BB account since January, so this was my fifth box on that one and the only one I have not liked. All others were good/great/awesome. I think it comes down to luck, whether you get samples you like and will use, or not. I subscribed for a third box in May and that box was my favorite, so I think I will do that next time they have sponsored/curated boxes, because it does seem (to me) that the new accounts get the better items in that case.


----------



## StillPooh (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 When people find out I am nearly 50, they always ask what my skincare secret is. I tell them- I gave up tanning at 30, and smoking 6 years ago. Being whiter than a Disney princess may not be fashionable, but looking young certainly is!


----------



## Meggpi (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> in that case, absolutely go for the cheaper version!!  i'm going to!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I've been using the Shea Organics version for a couple weeks now (on recommendation from the April box thread, actually  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )  I'm pretty much obsessed.  I use it after washing my face and mixed with my foundation.  I've been getting unsolicited compliments about my skin, despite that for the last few years I've been showing signs of 15 years of smoking and 20-something of sun worship.  Since I've reformed I'm glad that something is reforming my skin.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When people find out I am nearly 50, they always ask what my skincare secret is. I tell them- I gave up tanning at 30, and smoking 6 years ago. Being whiter than a Disney princess may not be fashionable, but looking young certainly is!


 In my world it's actually pretty fashionable (or any natural skin tone for that matter!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Tanning beds are no good.


----------



## iugirl13 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When people find out I am nearly 50, they always ask what my skincare secret is. I tell them- I gave up tanning at 30, and smoking 6 years ago. Being whiter than a Disney princess may not be fashionable, but looking young certainly is!


 My freshman year of college I tanned about 10 times but haven't since then, I'm 21 and paler than pale. (I like the reference about being whiter than a Disney princess). A lot of my friends tan, but I just burn. I used to feel jealous, but now I know when I am older I will look amazing and they won't


----------



## erikalisa55 (May 16, 2012)

I've been stalking this website for about 6 months and I'm glad I finally joined. I already started trading and I must say it's even more addicting than Birchbox!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't know about you ladies but I can't wait to start stalking the BB June thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have a great day!


----------



## sleepykat (May 16, 2012)

> My freshman year of college I tanned about 10 times but haven't since then, I'm 21 and paler than pale. (I like the reference about being whiter than a Disney princess). A lot of my friends tan, but I just burn. I used to feel jealous, but now I know when I am older I will look amazing and they won't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have noticed a lot of models on the runways with very white skin. As far as anti-aging products being sent to young women, I agree with one of the ladies who says don't spend your money on it. However, if you receive a sample, it can still benefit you. Most of the anti-aging products help with moisture and exfoliation. And if you have oily skin, I think sometimes a non-comedogenic moisturizer will balance your skin out. If I don't moisturize, my skin produces too much oil.


----------



## brio444 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I got my welcome 20% off on my new 2nd box account today. I'm not eligible for any other anniversary coupons right now, so can't help with that.*
> 
> ...


 Are the coupons only on the annual accounts?  I have never gotten coupons on my month-to-month that I've had for 14 months now. ?


----------



## iugirl13 (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have noticed a lot of models on the runways with very white skin.
> 
> As far as anti-aging products being sent to young women, I agree with one of the ladies who says don't spend your money on it. However, if you receive a sample, it can still benefit you. Most of the anti-aging products help with moisture and exfoliation. And if you have oily skin, I think sometimes a non-comedogenic moisturizer will balance your skin out. If I don't moisturize, my skin produces too much oil.


I have been blessed to not have too many problems with my skin *knock on wood* I have more of combination skin, I'm usually dry or normal on my cheeks and then my T-zone and chin are usually oily. Recently, I started making the switch over to more natural products. I am absolutely loving the Juice Beauty moisturizer I received in my April Birchbox.

Unrelated to this: How long does it usually take to get replacement samples from BB? My Dr. Jart's was completely empty, nothing came out at all, and I'm really excited to try it. (Let's hope though that my next bottle isn't empty.)


----------



## pinktergal (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have noticed a lot of models on the runways with very white skin.
> 
> As far as anti-aging products being sent to young women, I agree with one of the ladies who says don't spend your money on it. However, if you receive a sample, it can still benefit you. Most of the anti-aging products help with moisture and exfoliation. And if you have oily skin, I think sometimes a non-comedogenic moisturizer will balance your skin out. If I don't moisturize, my skin produces too much oil.


 
*Yes , you're right. Many people don't realize that drying out an oily skin just triggers it to produce more oil! Our skin tries its best to balance itself.  And when I said to save your money because you don't need super powerful products, I meant that for the young  (teens - 20s) only. As we age, bring on those firming, lifting, age-erasing products*!  







*Forgot to also say that over moisturizing triggers the skin to stop producing oil.  So you really need to find your correct regimen.*


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 16, 2012)

I am definitely in the "it's never too early to use anti-aging products" camp -I have been using basic sunscreen and eye cream, at least, since I was about 21. I'm 28 now, so I have been dabbling in other products and creams and serums as of late. People always think I'm younger than I am. But I do agree that one doesn't need to spend a fortune on it, either. I use samples from my boxes and I get my SPF in products I would use anyway, like moisturizers. 

Girls, don't get annoyed if you get an anti-aging product if you're in your 20s. It is FAR easier to prevent wrinkles and aging than it is to reverse it.

The two things that age you faster than anything are tanning and smoking! I saw a girl I graduated with a few days ago - she was one of those girls, who all through high school, was at the tanning bed 3 times a week. She looks like she's at least 40. Not that there's anything wrong with being 40, but not many 28 year olds that I know want to look 12 years older, you know?


----------



## mszJessica (May 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am definitely in the "it's never too early to use anti-aging products" camp -I have been using basic sunscreen and eye cream, at least, since I was about 21. I'm 28 now, so I have been dabbling in other products and creams and serums as of late. People always think I'm younger than I am. But I do agree that one doesn't need to spend a fortune on it, either. I use samples from my boxes and I get my SPF in products I would use anyway, like moisturizers.
> 
> ...


I agree, but tannings so addicting once you start. I'm 20 now and people think im 14 - 17 all the time! I mean it doesn't help that I'm short but I think I will always look younger then I am and on top of that I use anti aging products now such as eye creams, certain serums occasionally. All I don't want are wrinkles! lol


----------



## tigrlilyem (May 16, 2012)

OMG, I'm glad I'm not the only one!!! I'm 26 and I felt sooo old when I got the algenist anti aging cream in my box (thanks for the self esteem booster birchbox). I was gonna trade it since I don't have wrinkles yet. But I looked at reviews on sephora and there are people in their 20's using it with oily skin like me. They said their blemishes healed faster and pores looked smaller, so I'm gonna give it a try. Plus it doesn't hurt to start an anti-aging regimen now before it's too late. So well done birchbox, you know me better than I know myself.


----------



## Amber Barrera (May 17, 2012)

I emailed Birchbox SEVEN days ago &amp; still no response. Their customer service is slipping &amp; fast.

Also, using the give feedback method my 2nd account was getting box #3, the other day I checked &amp; none of the items in box three had the give feedback button anymore, so today I was randomly clicking the new items &amp; it looks like I will now be getting box 14. I have yet to receive a shipping conformation though



. It's only the 16th though so it's not that late. Oh wait yes, yes it is.


----------



## wadedl (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pericythion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know...I've been avoiding sunscreen because I spend most of my time indoors anyway (probably should not have admitted that, haha...I have a social life, I swear! LOL).
> 
> Would you be able recommend me a good sunscreen for oily skin that won't break skin out? As I mentioned before, I hate putting anything on my skin because it has the weirdest reactions to products.


 I really like the Kiehl's one. The have it on the BB website. It is barely noticeable when you have it on. This last time I bought the mens because it was cheaper and has vitamins and caffeine added but BB does not have it.


----------



## tigrlilyem (May 17, 2012)

I thought I saw post that someone got both the algenist anti aging moisturizer and lotion between their two boxes. I was wondering how they compared to each other. Since the lotion is a little less expensive, I was hoping it is as good as the cream.


----------



## bluemustang (May 17, 2012)

> I emailed Birchbox SEVEN days ago &amp; still no response. Their customer service is slipping &amp; fast. Also, using the give feedback method my 2nd account was getting box #3, the other day I checked &amp; none of the items in box three had the give feedback button anymore, so today I was randomly clicking the new items &amp; it looks like I will now be getting box 14. I have yet to receive a shipping conformation though :icon_frow . It's only the 16th though so it's not that late. Oh wait yes, yes it is.


 I emailed five days ago (last Friday) and haven't heard anything either. Very disappointing. I know my sample sizes and what I received is not comperable to a foil packet.


----------



## Kittables (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pericythion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know...I've been avoiding sunscreen because I spend most of my time indoors anyway (probably should not have admitted that, haha...I have a social life, I swear! LOL).
> 
> Would you be able recommend me a good sunscreen for oily skin that won't break skin out? As I mentioned before, I hate putting anything on my skin because it has the weirdest reactions to products.


        First of all, the cat in your avatar is adorable! I have a collection of tabbies, myself. &lt;3 Secondly, I'm not acne prone, but I use Neutrogena UltraSheer Liquid Daily Sunblock. It claims to layer "invisibly" under makeup. It's really helped me. I live in south Florida where sunscreen is absolutely necessary. I go out walking or biking everyday. I think it works really nicely as a primer, too. I've noticed that my foundation goes on a lot smoother after applying this to my face. It's worth a try!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed Birchbox SEVEN days ago &amp; still no response. Their customer service is slipping &amp; fast.
> 
> ...


 You can just click the box tab to check for sure now...


----------



## AsianGirl (May 17, 2012)

Originally Posted by *Pericythion* 



Would you be able recommend me a good sunscreen for oily skin that won't break skin out? 
Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

I really like the Kiehl's one... It is barely noticeable when you have it on...

I've jut begun to notice what I call a 'new category' of Suncreen (they have probably been around forever but are still new to me), which I dub the 'watery shakey' sunscreens.

The Kiehl's Super Fluid UV Defence is what *wededl* referred to (I believe).  You have to shake it up and it sounds watery when being shaked.  I think that's because this kind of SPF doesnt have the emulsifying / moisturizer ingredient to bind the SPF stuff to the 'fluid.' I like the 'new' watery shakey SPF products because they aren't oily like most SPF (ones with moisturizer ingredients) AND one can customize by layering their own favorite facial moisturizer over (or not), based on personal preference.

Another I found is similar to the Kiehl's is the LaRoche Posay Utra-light Sunscreen Fluid. My sister is a huge LaRoche-Posay fan so I got this for her when SkinCareRX had their 13-for-13 promo a while back (where if you buy one of their Top 13 products they gave you 13 delux samples).

So for *Pericuthion*, I'd recommend the 2 products in this post, or similar SPF 'fluids' which seems to me like the usual facial SPF stuff minus the moisturizer.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 17, 2012)

The kiehl's superfluid uv defense is my favorite SPF product. Not greasy, and I can choose my own moisturizer to go with it.  I don't use it when I'm wearing my dr. jarts bb cream cause that already has SPF in it, but it is a great product.


----------



## Meggpi (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pericythion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know...I've been avoiding sunscreen because I spend most of my time indoors anyway (probably should not have admitted that, haha...I have a social life, I swear! LOL).
> 
> Would you be able recommend me a good sunscreen for oily skin that won't break skin out? As I mentioned before, I hate putting anything on my skin because it has the weirdest reactions to products.


 Dermalogica Super Sensitive Sunblock.  It costs a pretty penny, but holy cow. I don't have oily skin, just stupidly sensitive, but the girl who got me hooked on it does (she also has severe acne and this doesn't aggravate it)


----------



## TXSlainte (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed Birchbox SEVEN days ago &amp; still no response. Their customer service is slipping &amp; fast.


 I'm sure between Teen Vogue in March and Gossip Girl in May the number of subscribers has increased _*drastically, *_as have the number of customer service "issues" and they are probably unable to keep up.


----------



## Sourkraut (May 17, 2012)

Hi! I've been lurking on this site for the past two months and figured I'd actually join in. Thanks to you guys I was made aware of the expired samples in last month's box before I tried to use them, so thanks for that!

I've gone back and forth about whether or not I'm disappointed in this month's box. I was lucky enough to receive the Stila eyeliner but if I break it down I only got four items, which means I paid $2.50 each for some Miss Dior perfume I can't stand (strong enough to give me a headache and I hate patchouli), a small sample of the Miracle Skin Transformer Body Lotion (probably not enough to cover even the top half of my body), and the Shu Uemura shampoo. I'm not including the notecard as an item since there's only one piddly card and Birchbox barely counts it themselves as they don't list it on their website when I view my May box. Heck, I get better freebies in the mail from charities soliciting a donation. I might change my mind about the box's value once I get a chance to try everything but I'm hoping for more next month. The Stila eyeliner's not in a color I would have chosen for myself and I'm pretty bad at applying liquid eyeliner, but I'm reminding myself that one of the reasons I signed up for Birchbox in the first place was to try out new things I'd overlook in a store. I think I just get Birchbox envy every month when I see some of the boxes others received, although overall I'm not too wowed by any of this month's boxes.

What this month's box has got me wondering is how much effect our profiles have on which box we receive. I know lots of subscribers have complained that the profile's not in depth or detailed enough and that Birchbox seems to ignore some of the things selected. I've tweaked my profile twice now because I preferred boxes I saw other gals getting, the most recent change being after last month's box when I really wanted the Zoya nail polish but didn't get it. I went ahead and changed the item I'd splurge on to nail polish so I'm a little surprised that I didn't receive a box with nail polish in it this month. Makes me wonder if they actually pay attention to those profiles.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 17, 2012)

Remember that the stila is a $22 dollar eyeliner, so it's still a good deal  - and it trades very well so you can always take it to the swap forum.

And I think they may refer to the profile once in a while, for certain things - like one month, they may look at skin tone if there are skin makeup products, another month they may look at another factor for certain items. Another poster has made the point before that they might pay the most attention to the income, and send the higher priced items to people who might actually be able to buy it. But no, it's easy enough to tell that they aren;t looking at your profile and manually picking items for you. Which would be nice, but given their volume of subscribers, would also be impossible, I guess.


----------



## NutMeg19 (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sure between Teen Vogue in March and Gossip Girl in May the number of subscribers has increased _*drastically, *_as have the number of customer service "issues" and they are probably unable to keep up.


 I think the same thing.  I was so afraid that was going to happen and it appears that is what is happening.  Their "amazing points system" isn't going to keep them on top for long if the CS begins to just plain suck.  I have heard over and over again "Birchbox is so this and that, but they have such an awesome points/rewards system!!"  I have a feeling the points will begin to lose their value with subscribers if the boxes continue to decline in quality, and if the CS continues to slip (i.e. not returning emails for 5 or 7 days, giving multiple answers to the same questions.)


----------



## Playedinloops (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Remember that the stila is a $22 dollar eyeliner, so it's still a good deal  - and it trades very well so you can always take it to the swap forum.
> 
> And I think they may refer to the profile once in a while, for certain things - like one month, they may look at skin tone if there are skin makeup products, another month they may look at another factor for certain items. Another poster has made the point before that they might pay the most attention to the income, and send the higher priced items to people who might actually be able to buy it. But no, it's easy enough to tell that they aren;t looking at your profile and manually picking items for you. Which would be nice, but given their volume of subscribers, would also be impossible, I guess.


 Yeah, I agree. I don't think it'd be too hard for them to come up with a computer system that assigns a certain box to profiles that all have variable A,B, and C in common, though. It'd make people much happier. They might do that though, and their program just really sucks.


----------



## zadidoll (May 17, 2012)

I don't go through [email protected] because there is a delay. Instead I go directly to Paulina if I have an issue with my account/box OR through Claire who is their PR person if it's something public relations related.


----------



## Stemarber (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I emailed Birchbox SEVEN days ago &amp; still no response. Their customer service is slipping &amp; fast.
> 
> ...


I got a reply after 4 days, but they didn't answer my question so I emailed again and still nothing...Their phone is also going directly to VM.

Finally got a shipping confirmation about 5 minutes ago.


----------



## zadidoll (May 17, 2012)

Contact Molly since Paulina is on vacation. If I recall correctly her name @birchbox.com. Maybe Molly can help.


----------



## JessicaMarie (May 17, 2012)

I emailed them on Friday about a referral and Audrey got back to me last night. I thought I would have to wait much longer and was prepared to because of all of the Dr. Jart issues they must be getting flooded with. It was my first experience with customer service, but I thought she was quite helpful and friendly. Maybe I got lucky.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinktergal (May 17, 2012)

*I just got my shipping email on my new 2nd account, and it's 3 days ahead of schedule!  More good news - according to the fb cheat method, I'm getting the same box I already got (#14 per Zadi), which I love!  So ANOTHER Algenist eye cream (YAY!) , more Ojon shampoo (another like), and another tube of the Jart.  My last one was one of the few good ones, so hoping this one is okay, too. The gold nail polish isn't for me - I wear silver and white gold exclusively, so gold doesn't go. But my mom loved it, so she gets another.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*

*Interestingly, I changed my profile for the 2nd account, and still got the same box.  No complaints this time because I loved the box, but I'll see how it goes in future.*


----------



## lorizav (May 17, 2012)

Ok, I have decided to swap the Stila Liner.  I have the Rock Candy, which I swatched once on the back of a clean hand.  If you are interested  let me know

Thanks


----------



## WarPaint1739 (May 17, 2012)

Anyone else having issues with the website? I couldn't even sign on.


----------



## skylola123 (May 17, 2012)

I finally got my 20% off coupon. And shopped away along with the coupon and points I saved $194. You can't beat that anywhere!


----------



## luckylilme (May 17, 2012)

I just got my 3 month 20% off email today. Probably gonna cancel after I get my order. I just can't keep paying every month to get disappointed.


----------



## nfig (May 17, 2012)

I just wanted to update again, on another response from Birchbox regarding the transfer of points and why they stopped, and my response to them:

Hi Nancy,

Thanks for writing in!

I see your correspondence with our team and I can't apologize enough
for the confusion and trouble!

For quite some time, it was unusual for customers to have multiple
accounts with Birchbox. When we launched the March Teen Vogue box,
many customers opted to create a 2nd account, and have since kept
those accounts. At that time and on rare occasion before that, we were
allowing customers to transfer points within accounts, on a case by
case basis. As those requests have increased, it was decided that
Birchbox would no longer allow the transfer of points. Because one of
the main ways to accumulate points is by leaving feedback, we felt it
didn't quite make sense to allow the transfer of points when those
points were awarded on leaving feedback on items received in a
different account. Each email account can only have one Birchbox
subscription linked to it, so the feedback points in that account
should only be those earned by leaving feedback on samples sent out to
that particular Beauty Profile.

Again, I'm so sorry for any confusion or if you've felt that there has
been an inconsistency in the service. However, it is a decision just
recently made and rest assured, in every case going forward, points
will not be transferred. As mentioned before, it is difficult to
monitor and verify what may be said on forums, but we are doing our
very best to ensure that every customer receives fair and consistent
service.

Please let me know if there is anything else I can help with. Have a great day!

xo,
N

*My reponse*

 

*Hi,*

*Thanks for your response.*

*I think that a blanket statement should be made about this as there is still some confusion on it for many others.  I think Birchbox handled it all wrong and should have made the statement as well as a cutoff date for transferring points.  I understand your point but the feedback is still being given for a purchased box and Birchbox is still reaping the benefits because their customers are being exposed to even more products, with more possibility of them purchasing a full size product.*

*I think what bothers me the most about this is that Birchbox is not taking any accountability for anything.  I find it troublesome that each member I correspond with insinuates that the people on the forums are lying about recently  having their points transferred.  I highly doubt that the number of people stating this fact are liars; it's more likely that some representatives made exceptions when they shouldn't have.  Just own that fact instead of insinuating people are lying.*

* *

*I appreciate the time you took to write back.*


----------



## amberlamps (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pericythion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Speaking of anti-age treatments...
> 
> I'm barely in my 20's so I haven't really paid attention to these products. But it turns out the acne prescription I've been using for a year (tretinoin cream) is actually a powerful anti-aging cream as well!
> ...


As everyone else said, you NEED sunscreen. Especially when you're on a retinol. If your dermatologist did not tell you that, I suggest finding a new one. As for a sunscreen that won't break you out for oily skin.. I have really oily skin, but it's cut down drastically when I actually moisturize. I use PCA Skin Care weightless sunscreen. I think the dermstore sells it.. but any light weight sunblock/screen would help you too.


----------



## duckygirl (May 17, 2012)

on an unrelated note, I just traded for a stila in curacao and it is absolutely gorgeous! the swatches online do not do it justice at all


----------



## Sourkraut (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Remember that the stila is a $22 dollar eyeliner, so it's still a good deal  - and it trades very well so you can always take it to the swap forum.


 When you look at it that way I was indeed very lucky to get that eyeliner! I'll be brave and give it a go this weekend when I have time to fix any mistakes I might make applying it. I'd probably be more inclined to donate any unwanted items to a shelter than swap but I like that it's an option.



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> And I think they may refer to the profile once in a while, for certain things - like one month, they may look at skin tone if there are skin makeup products, another month they may look at another factor for certain items. Another poster has made the point before that they might pay the most attention to the income, and send the higher priced items to people who might actually be able to buy it. But no, it's easy enough to tell that they aren;t looking at your profile and manually picking items for you. Which would be nice, but given their volume of subscribers, would also be impossible, I guess.


 That makes sense, that they only occasionally refer to the profile for items that require those details. I've been pretty happy with all of my boxes since I subscribed in October so I don't have any real complaints, just sometimes feel that others got boxes I'd rather have had. Forums like this certainly don't help! I'd like to think they could generate some sort of complex database with all of our preferences mapped so as to perfectly tailor each box but I know that's unrealistic.


----------



## ValentineLissar (May 17, 2012)

I think that the box they sent me this month matched up pretty well with what I put in my profile.  I wanted the latest makeup item, products with SPF, products that prevent or reverse hyperpigmentation, and anti-aging creams. I'm 22 by the way.

And I received box 8. It came with the Sugar Rose lip balm (make up item that had SPF 15), the SKIN miracle perfector (has SPF in it), the Kiehls anti-aging cream, and the BVLGARI perfume.  So I think they must be trying to accomodate everyone but no computer algorithm can get everyone's preferences down and match it to a box.  Or maybe all of the people who didn't specify too much about what they wanted, they decided to randomly assign them a box as long as it didn't contain a product that didn't match their skin tone and type or hair type. 

OR

Maybe birchbox is doing marketing studies. As it is, Birchbox is in the perfect position do these sort of things since they have subscribers from different socioeconomic levels and areas of the US.  They could be purposely sending out mismatched boxes to see if someone will still purchase the products anyway because they were able to try them out. Also, they could be sending out higher end boxes to a certain demographic to see if they can will have a higher probability of repurchasing.  Or Birchbox could very well be studying if people will be more likely to open multiple accounts simply if they decide to add a lot of HYPE to a box.  After all, many people here decided to get two or three accounts simply because Birchbox said they were partnering with GossipGirl.  This would have been the perfect month to see if how much people buy into the gambling aspect and the expectation of great full sized products.


----------



## tevans (May 17, 2012)

> OMG, I'm glad I'm not the only one!!! I'm 26 and I felt sooo old when I got the algenist anti aging cream in my box (thanks for the self esteem booster birchbox). I was gonna trade it since I don't have wrinkles yet. But I looked at reviews on sephora and there are people in their 20's using it with oily skin like me. They said their blemishes healed faster and pores looked smaller, so I'm gonna give it a try. Plus it doesn't hurt to start an anti-aging regimen now before it's too late. So well done birchbox, you know me better than I know myself. Â


I I'm 41 and wasn't happy I got all the eye,wrinkle skin products. I don't want that stuff ! I don't need it and use it . I want the fun stuff !


----------



## luckylilme (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ValentineLissar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that the box they sent me this month matched up pretty well with what I put in my profile.  I wanted the latest makeup item, products with SPF, products that prevent or reverse hyperpigmentation, and anti-aging creams. I'm 22 by the way.
> 
> ...


 Some of the things mentioned are very interesting obviously you have put lots of thought into these BirchTheories lol. I would think it could be probable they are sharing our information with companies they work with as well and for profit. Our information especially income, skin concerns, etc. could be more valuable to the companies to market to us than ANY money from subscriptions or product sales. It makes me want to check the privacy disclosures. All members are going to fill out the profile in the hopes of getting a box with products they deem as desirable based on their interests or concerns.


----------



## astokes (May 17, 2012)

Yay! I got my 9-month discount. : D


----------



## glamourdolleyes (May 17, 2012)

This is my attitude! I am 28, everyone says I look like a teen. I want the fun stuff. If I get wrinkles, I am going to have stories to tell about all of them!!

Plus, I work from home so I hardly go outside anyways LOL



> Originally Posted by *tevans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I
> I'm 41 and wasn't happy I got all the eye,wrinkle skin products. I don't want that stuff ! I don't need it and use it . I want the fun stuff !


----------



## amberlamps (May 17, 2012)

I finally got around to watching the finale.

Serena should be demoted, she's so boring and looks like the toxic avenger's little nukey sister.. plus her hair really bugs me. Dan can go with her too, their story lines are so meh.

Georgina is one of my favorites, she needs to be upgraded to more of a regular.

I like Chuck/Blair more than Dan/Blair.


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinktergal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thank you so much for the heads up on this discount code!  now i've got a marula oil and a hair nutrition hot oil growth and repair treatment coming in with enough time for me to get everything shiny and perfect for my wedding this summer! (hopefully perfect)  well, at least this will help!


----------



## Amber Barrera (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can just click the box tab to check for sure now...


 It still shows March box





I did finally get a shipping notifications today though yay!!!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It still shows March box
> 
> ...


  that is crazy!


----------



## stellar136 (May 17, 2012)

I am going to watch the Gossip Girl finale tonight, i watched the second to last episode last night, definetly a great episode! Also, i can't wait for June's box, i'm over May, lol.


----------



## dreamsniper1 (May 17, 2012)

This was my first month as a Birchbox subscriber.  I already knew some of the items that could have ended up in my box as there were quite a few youtube videos out there showing what others got.  I was a little disappointed with the Algenist Eye Renewal Balm.  I am not quite old enough to have needed this but it may have been my own fault, possibly a question answered incorrectly.  Overall it was an interesting first month.  I look forward to seeing what we all end up getting in June.


----------



## sleepykat (May 17, 2012)

My Birchbox never showed up (tracking said it was delivered May 11), so they are sending me a replacement.


----------



## Pericythion (May 17, 2012)

Thanks to all of those who suggested sunscreen brands! I'm gonna go read reviews on particular ones and hopefully make a purchase soon. And it's 100% my fault, not my dermatologist's, haha. He's definitely talked about sunscreen but me, staying indoors all the time, has really not been concerned about it. I hope I didn't give off the wrong impression - I'm not saying I don't need suncreen...I've just neglected it for so long and no one in family really uses it either so it's been forgotten. I'm glad I brought this up in this forum because I received plenty of suggestions. =)


----------



## zadidoll (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pericythion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> And it's 100% my fault, not my dermatologist's, haha. He's definitely talked about sunscreen but me, staying indoors all the time, has really not been concerned about it. I hope I didn't give off the wrong impression - I'm not saying I don't need suncreen...I've just neglected it for so long and no one in family really uses it either so it's been forgotten. I'm glad I brought this up in this forum because I received plenty of suggestions. =)


 I'm the same way. I live indoors practically 24/7 - I HATE the sunlight (my family jokes I'm a vampire since I even have black drapes up in the family room to block sunlight). I ALWAYS forget to apply sunscreen when I go out so luckily I use products with it built in.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 17, 2012)

I love my stila eyeliner in Starry, I have been using it every day and prefer it to my urban decay eyeliners, although I like those too. I am glad it was in my box, I traded away my blue one, but I am getting a whole bunch of goodies for it, so its worth it


----------



## winkiepup (May 17, 2012)

They merged points for me today...I'm pleasantly surprised.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 17, 2012)

Does anyone know if BirchBox is still allowing us to transfer points? And how do we do it? and how long does the transfer take? I want to make a purchase this week.  Thanks!


----------



## murflegirl (May 17, 2012)

Opened my 2nd box today...and the what the card said vs. what was in the box were completely different  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I emailed them, but I doubt anything will come of it. It's on my second account, so it's doubtful they will transfer the points for me. Ughhhh!


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 17, 2012)

Also, is there a difference between Dr. Jart+ Premium Beauty Balm SPF45+ and Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+ besides the SPF difference? Anyone know if the formulation, color, feel, ect. is different?  I tried the Water Fuse in my BirchBox this month and really love it but want the higher SPF but want to make sure it still feels the same.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They merged points for me today...I'm pleasantly surprised.


 When transferring points did you call or email and how long did it take?


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 17, 2012)

Help, ladies!  I've swatched these beautiful stila waterproof eyeliners on my hand, left them all day, and now there is absolutely nothing i have that will take it off!  it won't budge!  so before i go at it with olive oil and/or fingernail polish remover... how have you all been getting it off your eyes/hands?


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Help, ladies!  I've swatched these beautiful stila waterproof eyeliners on my hand, left them all day, and now there is absolutely nothing i have that will take it off!  it won't budge!  so before i go at it with olive oil and/or fingernail polish remover... how have you all been getting it off your eyes/hands?


 Weird.  I used my regular Neutrogena eye makeup remover on it,and it came off just fine.


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 17, 2012)

I don't (yet) own an eye makeup remover.  I guess I'll have to buy one...


----------



## yanelib27 (May 17, 2012)

I use the Clinique eye makeup remover I got from a trade and it works perfectly. One swatch and it gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulippop (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Help, ladies!  I've swatched these beautiful stila waterproof eyeliners on my hand, left them all day, and now there is absolutely nothing i have that will take it off!  it won't budge!  so before i go at it with olive oil and/or fingernail polish remover... how have you all been getting it off your eyes/hands?


Shu Uemura cleansing oil takes everything off for me.  Any oil will do it (baby oil, olive oil, etc but I'd be careful with those around my eyes). 

I had the same experience as you with my hand, they did not budge!  However on my lids the first day with nothing on my face/eyes it did not last 1 hour.  It flaked off (I'm assuming because my skin produces too much oil).  Today with a primer on and an eyeshadow underneath the liner, it has lasted all day and I love it!


----------



## SeptEllis (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Help, ladies!  I've swatched these beautiful stila waterproof eyeliners on my hand, left them all day, and now there is absolutely nothing i have that will take it off!  it won't budge!  so before i go at it with olive oil and/or fingernail polish remover... how have you all been getting it off your eyes/hands?


 I just used soap and water when I had swatched on my hand, but to get off my eyes I use Boscia Cleansing Oil or eye make up remover.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, is there a difference between Dr. Jart+ Premium Beauty Balm SPF45+ and Dr. Jart+ Water Fuse Beauty Balm SPF 25+ besides the SPF difference? Anyone know if the formulation, color, feel, ect. is different?  I tried the Water Fuse in my BirchBox this month and really love it but want the higher SPF but want to make sure it still feels the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sourkraut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Angelalh (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The good news is that the stila is super easy to use for a liquid liner - it writes almost like a marker  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm kind of in love with it and I want every color.
> ...


i just signed up for beauty army they are sold out so i am on the waitlist you get to choose your samples and its $12 a month the few videos i have seen they sent GIANT sizes of products!!!

and birchbox still has yet to email me back!!! i have sent them 2 emails one 4 days ago  one yesterday about the dr. jart sample if i wasnt waiting to accumulate 10 more points to get the juice beauty clear skin kit with $30 worth of points id cancel right now!!!


----------



## sleepykat (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> And,* I do have to admit that there have been lots of times I've gotten things I wasn't interested in but decided to try them, since I'd gotten them, and actually fell in love with them. Maybe I think I know what I want so much that I just don't think of other things.*


 That's a good attitude. Otherwise, the product doesn't need the further marketing that Birchbox brings to it; you'll buy it anyway. I am very happy now in my "relationship" with Tarte LipSurgence and Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant that started with a "blind date", so to speak. That being said, it is nice to have a mix of entirely new products and some that already have some appeal, so I do understand that there will be disappointing boxes. I didn't realize until I started on MUT how many women won't even try eyeliner that isn't brown or black. Purple eyeliner is so universally flattering, from what I have seen, at least. Or a dark blue.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Angelalh (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, that baffles me, too...what's wrong with a little color?! I love black and brown liner as much as the next person, but I already know and use them daily, so they are not an exciting discovery if they're in a box. Exception being the Cailyn Gel liner...simply because it was my first gel liner, and I really love the way it goes on. I love the two stila sparkle liners I have - the pretty blue curacao and Flash, which is a golden olive. Amazed how many wouldn't try the curacao!


 

id love the blue one i dont wear makeup to look like i dont have any makeup on.. thats silly talk to me, i wear makeup for the color i dont get crazy about it but i love painting my eyelids in crazy colors to accentuate my otherwise plain boring brown hair and brown eyes (i wear bright color contacts as well)


----------



## winkiepup (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PrettyInPowell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When transferring points did you call or email and how long did it take?


 I emailed about 4-5 days ago and they replied today.


----------



## sleepykat (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, that baffles me, too...what's wrong with a little color?! I love black and brown liner as much as the next person, but I already know and use them daily, so they are not an exciting discovery if they're in a box. Exception being the Cailyn Gel liner...simply because it was my first gel liner, and I really love the way it goes on. I love the two stila sparkle liners I have - the pretty blue curacao and Flash, which is a golden olive. Amazed how many wouldn't try the curacao!


 The Cailyn was my first gel liner, too. I love it! (I'm wearing it in my MUT avatar photo.) I'm looking forward to trying the Stila in Curacao; expecting it from a trade probably tomorrow.

It surprises me a lot that many don't want the different colors, but it doesn't bother me. If it doesn't make them feel pretty, who am I to say otherwise? I want women to feel good about what they wear, and brown and black liners can be quite beautiful. However, I don't like so much when it is implied that it's tasteless to wear other colors of makeup, statements that indicate "why would Birchbox send me this color? What kind of people wear this stuff anyway? Must be for pre-teens." (Hundreds of us grown women raise our hands...) But they are free to say it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Onesattempt (May 18, 2012)

I signed up just a week ago and it says it just shipped a Gossip Girl box! I'm so excited. My partner got me hooked. Wish me luck!


----------



## meaganola (May 18, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Auntboo (May 18, 2012)

> The Cailyn was my first gel liner, too. I love it! (I'm wearing it in my MUT avatar photo.) I'm looking forward to trying the Stila in Curacao; expecting it from a trade probably tomorrow. It surprises me a lotÂ that many don't want the different colors, but it doesn't bother me. If it doesn't make them feel pretty, who am I to say otherwise? I want women to feel good about what they wear, and brown and black liners can be quite beautiful. However, I don't like so much when it is implied that it's tasteless to wearÂ other colors of makeup,Â statements that indicate "why would Birchbox send me this color? What kind of people wear this stuff anyway? Must be for pre-teens." (Hundreds of us grown women raise our hands...) But they are free to say it.


 I agree that it is silly to criticize other people. In my case I stick to brown and black because I am a total novice at makeup and neutrals seem to be a bit more forgiving of the erratic lines I draw but I think a pop of color looks great on someone who knows what they're doing.


----------



## Auntboo (May 18, 2012)

> I signed up just a week ago and it says it just shipped a Gossip Girl box! I'm so excited. My partner got me hooked. Wish me luck! Â


 Good luck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know there were a lot of people kvetching about them but I thought the GG boxes were pretty nice (although I admit that they were over-hyped)


----------



## pinktergal (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sadly, Beauty Army has been offering mostly tiny samples lately, and they rarely have anything that appeals to me so I haven't signed up for them. But many are happy with them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
*BA started out great -  good selection,  high end brands, generous samples  However, they have been slipping the past few months with very limited selections, and offering items that aren't in your profile.  I skipped the past 2 months because my selections were pitiful. For example, I don't choose fragrance, yet 3 of my options were fragrance samples this month! *

*I also had 2 accounts and dropped the 2nd after the first month.  If they hadn't added the skip option I would have cancelled my original sub, too. They need to step up their game fast. When they're on their game, their boxes are fabulous and have a high $ values. I know the 3 boxes I've gotten from them so far had a value of well over $100 each. Not bad for $12 per box.  *

*I'm really disappointed in how this sub has slipped so much lately*


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wacky!  I just got email with the following subject line:
> 
> And then the email was all about the stuff I *actually* received.  Did anyone else get email with a subject line that doesn't match what they got -- or anything in the Birchbox store?


 I got that too! I was like WTH?? Maybe something to come?? But, knowing BB, that is overly optimistic thinking...


----------



## pinktergal (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, that baffles me, too...what's wrong with a little color?! I love black and brown liner as much as the next person, but I already know and use them daily, so they are not an exciting discovery if they're in a box. Exception being the Cailyn Gel liner...simply because it was my first gel liner, and I really love the way it goes on. I love the two stila sparkle liners I have - the pretty blue curacao and Flash, which is a golden olive. Amazed how many wouldn't try the curacao!


 
*Blue and bluish purple liners and mascaras make our eyes look brighter and more awake because they intensify the whites of the eyes.  And other colors are fun!  *

*When I used to do makeup applications at Macy's and clients would say that they didn't want to try the blue liner, or pink lippy, or highlighter or whatever I was intending to use, I would say that this isn't a tattoo gun! It's just makeup!  You'll never know until you try it. If you don't like it, I'll take it off.  And many times they found that they really liked the new color or item I suggested and would never have tried it if I hadn't twisted their arm.*


----------



## Jazbot (May 18, 2012)

I received my Jouer Samples in the Mail Yesterday!

I didnt take a picture sorry...

But they sent me 4 tinted moisturizer samples 2 in 2 different shades..Glow and Bronze

And Lip moisturizer sample as well

 I Love the moisturizer and already have it on this morning...and I wanted the bronze color for the summer after my Tan...


----------



## quene8106 (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got around to watching the finale.
> 
> ...


 Ditto to everything you said


----------



## astokes (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## Jazbot (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The subject line is probably referring to what's in the "magazine." For example, an email they sent to me today has this subject line: "Your Birchbox: 3 Nail Designs You Can Do At Your Desk"


 
They are just sending you blog related post based on your beauty profile preferences

http://www.birchbox.com/the-haute-box/may2012-launches/

Here is the link to there latest Magazine post.


----------



## Steffi (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The Cailyn was my first gel liner, too. I love it! (I'm wearing it in my MUT avatar photo.) I'm looking forward to trying the Stila in Curacao; expecting it from a trade probably tomorrow.
> ...


 Agreed, while I'm one of the ones that wear's neutral colors/natural looking makeup during the day/for work, I do like playing with color sometimes(like if I'm going out, though that's rare these days).  As for the person who said "why bother if you're making it look natural", well, some of us like to cover blemishes up and such/enhance features/look more awake.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My nail polish, on the other hand, I like the crazy colors. I'm weird, I know.  The weirder the better.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 18, 2012)

It should be whatever a person is comfortable with. Some people are intimidated by color and feel like it doesn't work for them, some feel like neutrals are plain and boring. All I know is that I like it all lol; if it's makeup related, count me in. I really only like to experiment with my eye makeup and always feel the crazier the better with my nails. Plus, I always like the disbelief in people's expression when they don't believe I'm wearing a full face of makeup and think my skin is always so creamy. Haha..


----------



## Janamaste (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't (yet) own an eye makeup remover.  I guess I'll have to buy one...





> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use the Clinique eye makeup remover I got from a trade and it works perfectly. One swatch and it gone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Clinique's remover does work incredibly well. Plus, you can get a decent sized sample in most of their Gift With Purchase opportunities.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 18, 2012)

I love the Algenist moisturizer and the eye cream. Both get an A from me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shandimessmer (May 18, 2012)

I was really disappointed with my box this month, actually. I think the hype was WAY too built up for this box. I did an unboxing post on my blog, but I got: the blendercleanser, the Dr. Jart BB cream, a perfume sample, one of the skinny headbands, a mini Color Club polish and the notecard.


----------



## Caryatid (May 18, 2012)

This month was a letdown. I even picked up a new subscription because I thought we would get a lot of better products and designer items...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zorabell (May 18, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone has tried out the Color Club polish in Clambake Coral yet? I was having a lot of issues with it being really streaky and clumpy.


----------



## Caryatid (May 18, 2012)

It's a pastel base, so you may need a thinner. Pastels are bad in general. I hadn't noticed any particularly bad qualities with this one. How many coats did you try?


----------



## galaxiigrl (May 18, 2012)

Yep, I tried it and I also had problems with streaking. The formula was weird; it was like it was too thin but too thick at the same time. It didn't self-level at all, so all of the streaks are really obvious. It also ended up being more of a neon than a pastel. I was disappointed with it. The only positive attribute is that it has this really pretty blue flash when you look at your nails in direct sunlight.



> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has tried out the Color Club polish in Clambake Coral yet? I was having a lot of issues with it being really streaky and clumpy.


----------



## BarbieZ (May 18, 2012)

Waaaahhhhh.

I broke down and signed up for a 2nd sub for just this month.  I just got my shipping confirmation.  It's not up yet, but using the feedback cheat method it looks like I'm getting the same box as my first sub.  It's a pretty great box, don't mistake me (box 3, with the liner, nail polish, BB cream and Kerastase), but I wanted to try some other stuff.  Oh well - if I get different colors of nail polish and liner, then I guess it's no big deal, and if I get the same colors, hopefully there's still some stuff left to trade for!!


----------



## JadedBeauty (May 18, 2012)

I just got an email that said I am no longer authorized to transfer points from one account to another...has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## calexxia (May 18, 2012)

I think a lot of folks have found that out by trying, perhaps now they are proactively contacting?


----------



## Dena Fletcher (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my Jouer Samples in the Mail Yesterday!
> 
> ...


 where did you get the samples?  directly from jouer?  did you just request them???


----------



## astokes (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jazbot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## yanelib27 (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has tried out the Color Club polish in Clambake Coral yet? I was having a lot of issues with it being really streaky and clumpy.


 My first coat was pretty bad, but the second was better its a nice color, im wearing it now. I dont think it looks neon at all its a matte coral. I have an Essie that is basically this same color but not as matte.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has tried out the Color Club polish in Clambake Coral yet? I was having a lot of issues with it being really streaky and clumpy.


 I didn't get the Clambake Coral, but I got the gold foil Color Club and it is pretty clumpy for me. Not streaky, just clumpy. I've never used Color Club before this, so I don't know if the clumpiness is normal for the brand or not.


----------



## zorabell (May 18, 2012)

It took me three coats to get a fairly solid color and it is a coral and not neon for me, the color is growing on me. But I am not thrilled with the formula at all.


----------



## Denise Moya (May 18, 2012)

> A few of us have emailed Jouer customer service and requested samples. They sent me a bunch of samples! I've already purchased 5 items because of the samples I was sent. : )


 I sent them an email earlier and the customer service rep said she is sending 2 moisture tints, 2 lip gloss and a lip enhancer! If I remember, I will post a photo when I recieve it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amberlamps (May 18, 2012)

I got the color club foil me once (pink) and age of aquarius polishes from my birchbox points today. I've only tried the foil so far, it's pretty nice. I did two coats and it's not streaky or clumpy for me.

I also heard back from Whitney at Jouer. She'll be sending me lip gloss &amp; moisture tint samples too.


----------



## tameloy (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I didn't get the Clambake Coral, but I got the gold foil Color Club and it is pretty clumpy for me. Not streaky, just clumpy. I've never used Color Club before this, so I don't know if the clumpiness is normal for the brand or not.


 I am not a fan of Color Club after getting a sample in my BB. It goes on streaky and it chips really bad after one day.


----------



## tameloy (May 18, 2012)

I was able to get one use out of my Dr. Jart BB cream, and I love it. I will be purchasing the full size. It is really moisturizing for my dry skin and it covers my redness fairly well. I have been on the hunt for a good foundation, but I will be getting this instead.


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am not a fan of Color Club after getting a sample in my BB. It goes on streaky and it chips really bad after one day.


 the Color Club foil Disco Nap has stayed on practically perfectly for four or five days.  I guess the other formulas aren't as nice?


----------



## akharri785 (May 18, 2012)

Yep, like the other wonderful ladies have already said, it's super streaky for me as well. Just like neons, pastels are notorious for bad coverage/formula. I had to put on three super thin coats to make it opaque and not look super streaky. However, I can still see VNL, which I hate. I adore the color but this certainly is not my favorite coral. I did like the foil though that I got in my other box. Disco Nap is cute and quirky but not much different than all the other gold foils out there. But hey, I'll still take it... I can never have enough nail polishes.








> Originally Posted by *zorabell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has tried out the Color Club polish in Clambake Coral yet? I was having a lot of issues with it being really streaky and clumpy.


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 18, 2012)

Ya me too! But someone a few pages back said they transferred their points back yesterday --- this is some bs!


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 18, 2012)

I received the Color Club polish in Lava Lamp (neon orange) in the March box.  I used it to paint my toenails a few times and it stayed on pretty well.  I did have a glitter topcoat on though.


----------



## Wida (May 18, 2012)

I am in love with the Stila liner in Flash.  It's a gorgeous olive green with the perfect amount of shimmer in it.  I discovered a fun new use for it too.  I painted the tips of my lashes with it after my mascara had dried for an extra bit of fun, and it is absolutely gorgeous!  This is actually the first liquid liner that I've ever used and I may be hooked.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am in love with the Stila liner in Flash.  It's a gorgeous olive green with the perfect amount of shimmer in it.  I discovered a fun new use for it too.  I painted the tips of my lashes with it after my mascara had dried for an extra bit of fun, and it is absolutely gorgeous!  This is actually the first liquid liner that I've ever used and I may be hooked.


 Cool idea!  I'll have to try that.  I got the liner in Starry and Rock Candy, and I've been wearing them every day.  Love them!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am in love with the Stila liner in Flash.  It's a gorgeous olive green with the perfect amount of shimmer in it.  I discovered a fun new use for it too.  I painted the tips of my lashes with it after my mascara had dried for an extra bit of fun, and it is absolutely gorgeous!  This is actually the first liquid liner that I've ever used and I may be hooked.


 I got the Flash in a trade, and I agree, it's gorgeous! The perfect olive and gold combo, imo. Never thought of painting the lashes, sounds fun!

And both Flash and Curacao go on smoothly, I love the applicator of these. Much easier to use than other liquid liners!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## stellar136 (May 18, 2012)

I have the color club polish in disco nap and have used it a few times, i have not noticed any problems with it. I use nail polish a lot too!


----------



## iugirl13 (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My Disco Nap is so thick and sticky that it's nearly impossible to get a thin coat, it goes on all thick and clumpy and takes forever to dry. It's gorgeous once it dries, but frustrating to put on. I prefer to do 2 thin coats...Maybe I got a bad batch...


 I had problems too and my best friend had problems with the clambake coral. She said she thinks it is thick and clumpy because it is a really fast drying nail polish. I didn't notice if it was fast drying or not, I prefer to sit completely still for 30 minutes to let my nails dry (terrible, I know). Anyway I like both the clambake coral and the disco nap. I got a lot of complements at work on my golden nails. Also I agree with whoever said it chips really fast.

As a PS, I just wanted to say that I think it is terrible Birchbox flat out refuses to transfer points for some people and others they allow it for. Of course, I am not blaming the actual people who are being allowed to transfer points, just the company. They could handle this way better than they have.


----------



## sleepykat (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree that it is silly to criticize other people. In my case I stick to brown and black because I am a total novice at makeup and neutrals seem to be a bit more forgiving of the erratic lines I draw but I think a pop of color looks great on someone who knows what they're doing.


 That makes perfect sense. The lines I drew at first were ridiculous! When I started with the purples, blues, and greens for eyeliner, I started with a damp angled eyeliner brush and color eyeshadow. I still do that often; it's very forgiving. But I recommend either using an eyeshadow dedicated to the purpose or a baked eyeshadow that is meant to be used wet or dry. Also, the creamy eyeliner pencils from Urban Decay or Milani are forgiving, the lines don't need to be exact. Liquid eyeliner...yeah, that takes more practice. Gel eyeliner is new to me, but isn't too hard with the right brush.


----------



## JessicaMarie (May 18, 2012)

Glad I'm not the only one that had Clambake Coral chip fast. I was convinced I must have forgotten to put a top coat on when it chipped after one day. I think the color is gorgeous and I'll probably use it for that alone, but with an eight dollar price tag, I would never, personally, purchase this myself. I feel like at that price point, there are much better polishes out there.


----------



## stellar136 (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was able to get one use out of my Dr. Jart BB cream, and I love it. I will be purchasing the full size. It is really moisturizing for my dry skin and it covers my redness fairly well. I have been on the hunt for a good foundation, but I will be getting this instead.


I'm glad that you like it, i received this too i just cant tell if i really like it with just 1 use..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but on the upside, BB did email me back, I'll be receiving a new Dr.Jart sample.. i could not believe how little was in it!


----------



## meaganola (May 18, 2012)

I've tried a few Color Club creams, and they are all disappointingly sheer and a royal pain in the ass to apply.  They're pretty much the streakiest polishes I've ever had the misfortune to try.  The foils are much better, though, and the drying time is negligible when I use Seche Vite.  I'm shocked to find out that the normal retail price is eight bucks because I get my CC in sets from Ross (if I recall correctly, they're usually around $8 for something like five plus a top coat) or Victoria Nail Supply (three bucks a pop for regular polish and six bucks for magnetics, and it seems like they have pretty much everything CC has ever released.  I've picked up years-discontinued stuff from them several times, and the quality is just as good as the brand new stuff).

As for combining points, I'm leaning towards saving my points on my "extra" boxes until my three-month anniversary on those subs, using the coupon with my points to get a few things I've been eyeing, and closing those subs.  I'm specifically eyeing those Le Palais de Thes teas.

In semi-related news, WTF, Birchbox?  You're adding nail polishes to the store that you have also marked as currently unavailable, but you've never carried them before, so it's not like they're suddenly out of stock!  (Yes, I'm stalking the Deborah Lippmann selections.  How could you tell?)  I'm really getting annoyed with the new items popping up that we can't actually order.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (May 18, 2012)

Anyone else haven't received their box yet?


----------



## glamigirl (May 18, 2012)

I havent. because i'm in hawaii, i'm usually one of the last to get my bag from bb. however, my glam bag is ALWAYS on time and is on my doorstep within a week of shipment.


----------



## shandimessmer (May 18, 2012)

I got Disco Nap, too and I haven't tried it yet, but based on all of the reviews of the Color Club polishes I've read, I'm kind of scared  too, to be honest . . .


----------



## sihaya (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got an email that said I am no longer authorized to transfer points from one account to another...has this happened to anyone else?


 yeah they sent out a message either posted here or via email saying they would no longer be doing that...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sihaya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JadedBeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## JadedBeauty (May 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Actually they didn't, they told individual people that they would not allow it and those people shared it with us. I think they need to address all subscribers on this. I was planning to transfer the points on my 2nd account to my first.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah, I am so bummed out about it! I was planning a big purchase, but I guess I'll have to break it down into smaller purchases.


----------



## Amber Barrera (May 19, 2012)

I got my skin79 yesterday &amp; I'm in love! My skin looks flawless &amp; I have never been so happy with a face product. I have tried literally dozens of foundations in the last 10 years &amp; none of them come even close to skin79. One happy camper here.


----------



## winkiepup (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got the Flash in a trade, and I agree, it's gorgeous! The perfect olive and gold combo, imo. Never thought of painting the lashes, sounds fun!
> ...


 I keep accidentally getting liner on my lashes - any tips? Am I applying the liner too close to my lash line?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *winkiepup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sleepykat (May 19, 2012)

> I got my skin79 yesterday &amp; I'm in love! My skin looks flawless &amp; I have never been so happy with a face product. I have tried literally dozens of foundations in the last 10 years &amp; none of them come even close to skin79. One happy camper here.


 I love it, too. Best ever.


----------



## ValentineLissar (May 19, 2012)

For everyone who dislikes that Birchbox is not allowing people to transfer points from different accounts, here's my explanation for why they did this:

Think about all the extra money you guys have to spend in order to purchase a full size products with tiny little piles of points from multiple accounts as opposed to spending slightly less on one large purchase from points accumulated on multiple products.  If you used a giant amount of points on products you may not have to pay as much out of pocket for them. And I think that Birchbox has discovered that people will try to use up their points even if they need spend money out of pocket. The allure of a getting a "deal" is too much to pass up and people tend to feel guilty about letting 50 or 40 points go to waste.  Thus, Birchbox is taking a more profitable policy and stopping the transfer of points across accounts. So the conundrum is do you spend them?   

Also, it's pretty cool that they designed the point system with the customer pyschology in mind.  Isn't it interesting that every 100 points = 10 dollars and every 10 points is $1.  They could have just set up the points to be 1 point = $1 and every 10 points = $10. But then seeing only a single digit makes customers feel like they have less and this in turn would not be as condusive for people to shop for full size products.  Hence, they made the current system with the points being one order of magnitude larger: 10 points = $1 because visually it looks like you are getting more.  It makes them look more generous and makes people look upon them more favorably in a subconscious way.

Conversely, Birchbox steered away from using large  numerical values for points (so no 100 points = $1  and 1000 points = $10) because the additional zeros would just confuse people.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 19, 2012)

I wouldn't mind if they had never let people transfer points. I'm annoyed that they suddenly decided to stop allowing it with no notice. Had they said something like "In 30 days, you will no longer be able to transfer points between accounts", it would have given those of us who want to a chance to get it done. I know many signed up for a 2nd account temporarily, after being reassured by many that they had transferred points between accounts with no issue.

I don't mind if that is their policy, I just don't like the way they handled the change.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wouldn't mind if they had never let people transfer points. I'm annoyed that they suddenly decided to stop allowing it with no notice. Had they said something like "In 30 days, you will no longer be able to transfer points between accounts", it would have given those of us who want to a chance to get it done. I know many signed up for a 2nd account temporarily, after being reassured by many that they had transferred points between accounts with no issue.
> 
> I don't mind if that is their policy, I just don't like the way they handled the change.


 Ditto! I got a second sub to cash in points after 2 months and now I'm stuck. I can cancel, but what about my points? They're just gone? That's booboo. So now I debate, keep my second sub or drop it? Probably end up keeping it so i can make smaller purchases between my two accounts, instead of large hauls..


----------



## CourtneyB (May 19, 2012)

I would definitely understand if any of the points on the second account were from purchases, but I guess you have to consider it this way: if those points that you'll potentially lose (I assume they're under 100) are from reviewing, then you're actually not out anything except maybe five minutes of work, if that? The points are a perk to the service, a bonus. You still got the products you paid 10 dollars for, so you're really not out anything in terms of money.

And if you have more than 100, why not just get a small item you like? Zoya polishes are eight dollars! =)


----------



## meaganola (May 19, 2012)

I always thought that the fact that one account = one box specifically meant that they never intended to let subscribers to have multiple boxes or combine points.  My thought process was something like this:  If they ever intended to allow multiple subs for the same person and thus multiple rounds of points, we would have had the option on our accounts to add subscriptions under the same account/email address.  I was actually surprised when I found out that people had been combining points.  

But since they do allow multiple boxes (or at least don't state "one per person"), and since they did allow people to combine points for a period of time, instead of just stopping it with no announcement, it seems like it would be best for them customer service/PR-wise to officially announce -- in one email blast to all customers -- that they are going to stop doing this, but subscribers have, say, one month to get their points transferred.  Yes, it would mean a whole lot of people moving points for a certain period of time, but after that, everyone would be on the same page, and it would be in their written policy that it's no longer allowed, so anyone trying to do so after that month would be pointed to the amnesty period policy.  Then it would have been the customer's responsibility to have gotten everything settled during that period, and if they missed it, too bad, so sad.  It might would also have the added bonus side effect of at least some existing multiple-sub people cutting back on the number of boxes they're getting, thus opening up spots on the waiting list for completely new subscribers wanting to spend more money on stuff than the existing multiple-sub people because, let's face it, one person with four subs isn't really likely to spend as much money across those four subs as four separate people with one sub each.

In completely unrelated news, a coworker received the Kerastase shampoo and masque.  She insists there were no directions on the masque that told her what it was for, which I know is not true because I also got the masque, and the card refers to "strands," and the packet itself refers to "scalp and hair."  She used it on her face.  She said it was really hard to remove from her skin.  And then she told me to "Shut up" and stop laughing at her.


----------



## mega789 (May 19, 2012)

Well I did a Korean haul this week and I have to say that's it's sooo bad cause I'm totally in love! I can't be a beauty product junkie of the world.

For instance, their BB creams blow away any bb creams made for Americans. 

I bought Skin79 ORiental BB cream and Holika Holika Shimmering. 

I also know people here love Dermalogica Daily Microfoliant, BUT I found the most awesome exfoliator and it's cheaper. It's *S**kin79 crystal peeling gel*. If you don't believe me google the reviews. It's got 5 stars on Amazon and on Makeupalley. You basically just rub up it into your skin and your skin starts to slough off. It's very gentle and you don't even feel it. The first time I coudln't believe it was my skin cells. I use a clarisonic twice a day and this stuff still works so awesome!

I also bought some Tonymoly products and a stand out is the tonymoly red appletox honey cream. It leaves your skin smooth &amp; soft, but without oiliness and it calms any irritations on your skin. Love it! It even works for my mother since it helps smooth lines too. The plus side is that even with shipping these products are cheaper than many products here that don't do half the stuff these products do.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Well, everyday to work, I usually just use concealer, powder, and blush to make my skin look more even and fresh and a brown pencil/eyeliner to define my eyes. But, when I want to have fun or go out I really HAVE TO add some color, either with eyeliner or with eyeshadow, or else my face with brown eyes and blond-brown hair looks really dull!!! So, I know exactly what you're talking about! However, when I put on blue-green eye contacts, I feel like I don't need the extra color




Darn, why was I born with brown eyes?


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 19, 2012)

I'm not going to gripe anymore or be a boob about BB because I'm actually happy with the boxes I've received and love the swap forum here lol. So, it's working out well for me, with the exception of befinegate. I am going to keep both accounts and make small purchases on one account and stock up points for a huge haul on the other.


----------



## pinktergal (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love it, too. Best ever.


 
I'm waiting for mine to come. I ordered it from Amazon.


----------



## stellar136 (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I did a Korean haul this week and I have to say that's it's sooo bad cause I'm totally in love! I can't be a beauty product junkie of the world.
> 
> ...


 wow i am going to have to try skin 79 now everyone seems to be raving! Has this brand ever been offered in BB? Does anyone know?


----------



## skylola123 (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm not going to gripe anymore or be a boob about BB because I'm actually happy with the boxes I've received and love the swap forum here lol. So, it's working out well for me, with the exception of befinegate. I am going to keep both accounts and make small purchases on one account and stock up points for a huge haul on the other.


 Yes save those points because trust me I just spend about $245 (I know thats a lot) but I got two Clarisonic Mias, Benefit perfume, theBalm nude palette, Kiehls Dark spot corrector, theBalm blush, twistband hair ties, zoya nail polish remover, and a jouer lipgloss. I saved my points along with the 20%off coupon so save those points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tameloy (May 19, 2012)

> Yes save those points because trust me I just spend about $245 (I know thats a lot) but I got two Clarisonic Mias, Benefit perfume, theBalm nude palette, Kiehls Dark spot corrector, theBalm blush, twistband hair ties, zoya nail polish remover, and a jouer lipgloss. I saved my points along with the 20%off coupon so save those points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Dang! Now that's a haul! Jealous!


----------



## mrsd1 (May 19, 2012)

Although they wouldn't let me transfer points from my moms account, I was still able to get a clarisonic for $55 with my 20% off code and 400 points! Whoo Hoo!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## skylola123 (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang! Now that's a haul! Jealous!


 This is actually my first haul! I got a clarisonic for my mom (late Mother's day gift)


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *skylola123* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes save those points because trust me I just spend about $245 (I know thats a lot) but I got two Clarisonic Mias, Benefit perfume, theBalm nude palette, Kiehls Dark spot corrector, theBalm blush, twistband hair ties, zoya nail polish remover, and a jouer lipgloss. I saved my points along with the 20%off coupon so save those points  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That is a haul if I ever heard of one!! LOL, nicely done. Well, now I better make a wishlist and tabulate what I can snatch up with my second account. Thanks for helping me map out a goal plan with my points..hahaha


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 19, 2012)

Are the Clarsonic's really that great? I use my hands or a brush/exfoliating pad a few times a week, but am worried it might be too much for my sensitive skin. What's the life of one of those?


----------



## TinaMarina (May 19, 2012)

LOL! My mom and I both got the box with the Kerastase masque. My mom assumed that since it said masque that it was for her face. Fortunately I let her know to use it on her hair before she had an unfortunate incident like your coworker. We had quite a laugh too! 








> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> In completely unrelated news, a coworker received the Kerastase shampoo and masque.  She insists there were no directions on the masque that told her what it was for, which I know is not true because I also got the masque, and the card refers to "strands," and the packet itself refers to "scalp and hair."  She used it on her face.  She said it was really hard to remove from her skin.  And then she told me to "Shut up" and stop laughing at her.


----------



## skylola123 (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is a haul if I ever heard of one!! LOL, nicely done. Well, now I better make a wishlist and tabulate what I can snatch up with my second account. Thanks for helping me map out a goal plan with my points..hahaha


 Any time lol

I seriously had to hold back because I had 400 points then 500 points and I really wanted to spend them but I kept my mind on that goal of what I wanted. Then finally I realized I have over 800 points and I was just waiting for that coupon.

As for the clarisonic I use a brush I got from Ulta and it had done wonders for my face. I have read a lot of reviews and watched videos about the Clarisonic and it was the right decision for me to get one. My skin is oily, acne prone, and sensitive but my mom has dry sensitive skin and she was afraid of trying one until we went to Ulta and tried them and they are not harsh. Just make sure you get a sensitive brush if you have sensitive skin


----------



## Stephaniedeex33 (May 19, 2012)

Did anyone who requested another sample of the Dr. Jart bb cream receive it yet? I just got mine in the mail and they gave me two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Although I was a little disappointed with my first box, I can't help but love their customer service  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## murflegirl (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are the Clarsonic's really that great? I use my hands or a brush/exfoliating pad a few times a week, but am worried it might be too much for my sensitive skin. What's the life of one of those?


 My clarisonic is from 2008 and is going strong. I have sensitive skin in the winter time and more normal skin in the summer, and it works year round for me. I absolutely love the thing and I believe it's one of the best beauty "investments" you can make. It's completely changed my skin in a good way.


----------



## BrittneyMarie (May 19, 2012)

I LOL'ed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In completely unrelated news, a coworker received the Kerastase shampoo and masque.  She insists there were no directions on the masque that told her what it was for, which I know is not true because I also got the masque, and the card refers to "strands," and the packet itself refers to "scalp and hair."  She used it on her face.  She said it was really hard to remove from her skin.  And then she told me to "Shut up" and stop laughing at her.


----------



## tulippop (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stephaniedeex33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone who requested another sample of the Dr. Jart bb cream receive it yet? I just got mine in the mail and they gave me two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Although I was a little disappointed with my first box, I can't help but love their customer service  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Were the ones they sent you full or partially full?  I hope no one who got an empty tube gets another empty tube.


----------



## cskeiser (May 19, 2012)

Ughh... used my BB points to purchase a 3 month gift subscription for my daughter, and received "her" first box today.  I guess it would be ok for newbies, but since I know the value of some of the other boxes, I wasn't very excited... especially since I already received some of these items in my May GG box... Ojon conditioner (already rec'd), Bvlgari perfume (already rec'd), Beauty Blender Cleaner, Color Club foil polish in Disco Nap, and 3 Tea Forte packets....value is probably around $15, the same as my GG box for this month.  Makes me kind of sad when I see others with both a full size liner and mascara or lip balm...


----------



## princess2010 (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I did a Korean haul this week and I have to say that's it's sooo bad cause I'm totally in love! I can't be a beauty product junkie of the world.
> 
> ...


Sooo jealous! I have a new obsession with Korean cosmetics after becoming addicted to Skin79 and Missha BB creams. I MUST try the crystal peeling gel I've been eyeing it for some time.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 19, 2012)

I'm about to try the Shu cleansing oil shampoo. A little bummed to see that it's full of SLS and other sulfates (I am not SLS free, I do use drugstore shampoos that have SLS sometimes, but if I were going to spend $55 on a shampoo, I'd be pickier about its ingredients).

Still excited to try it, though...it smells SO good.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I did a Korean haul this week and I have to say that's it's sooo bad cause I'm totally in love! I can't be a beauty product junkie of the world.
> 
> ...


 SO JEALOUS. I am dying to try Skin79 products after reading so many raves for a while, that peeling gel sounds amazing. And I was eyeing Holika Holika bb creams recently and the packaging is so cute! I see a haul coming when I get my vacation check in June...


----------



## zorabell (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *cskeiser* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ughh... used my BB points to purchase a 3 month gift subscription for my daughter, and received "her" first box today.  I guess it would be ok for newbies, but since I know the value of some of the other boxes, I wasn't very excited... especially since I already received some of these items in my May GG box... Ojon conditioner (already rec'd), Bvlgari perfume (already rec'd), Beauty Blender Cleaner, Color Club foil polish in Disco Nap, and 3 Tea Forte packets....value is probably around $15, the same as my GG box for this month.  Makes me kind of sad when I see others with both a full size liner and mascara or lip balm...


I bought myself an extra 3 month sub and I got that exact same welcome box, I was a little disappointed that it basically had stuff from this months box. But I am happy to get the Ojon conditioner and Bvlgari perfume again since I liked those from this months box, and I was looking into getting the BlenderCleanser anyways so this was a plus. Not happy about the polish since I didn't like the coral I got last time and the tea is a lot better than getting another notecard.


----------



## JamiPeach (May 19, 2012)

I've been waiting a week, with no reply on my missing nail polish. In addition, I was supposed to get a 3-month coupon and a welcome coupon code and have neither.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm really disappointed.


----------



## iugirl13 (May 19, 2012)

> Did anyone who requested another sample of the Dr. Jart bb cream receive it yet? I just got mine in the mail and they gave me two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Although I was a little disappointed with my first box, I can't help but love their customer service  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 When did you contact them about it? I contacted them Monday and haven't gotten any yet.


----------



## sihaya (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well I did a Korean haul this week and I have to say that's it's sooo bad cause I'm totally in love! I can't be a beauty product junkie of the world.
> 
> ...


 where'd you purchase all your stuff? was it on amazon?


----------



## jbird1175 (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When did you contact them about it? I contacted them Monday and haven't gotten any yet.


 I'm glad I am not the only one who hasn't received their replacement yet and wondering where it was. It's been almost a week now since they emailed me to tell me I'd be getting a replacement....


----------



## yanelib27 (May 19, 2012)

I havent either but since I now know the color is not for me, it will go on the trade thread


----------



## jbird1175 (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are the Clarsonic's really that great? I use my hands or a brush/exfoliating pad a few times a week, but am worried it might be too much for my sensitive skin. What's the life of one of those?


 I love my Clarisonic Mia. They do have brushes for sensitive skin. I got mine through QVC and not long after (less then 6 months) it started acting all wonky. I called them and a replacement was sent and had within a week. The woman on customer service told me to keep my old brush (since I had just replaced it). They sent me a replacement brush head AND a coupon for a free brush head. GREAT customer service!


----------



## Meggpi (May 19, 2012)

I tried my Beauty Blender Cleanser on my brushes tonight, and let me tell you, it was a transcendent experience and I am so grateful to have the chance to try it.  It worked just about exactly the same as everything else I've ever cleaned my brushes with.

I tried so hard not to kvetch about it since yes, it will be used--but then again they could send me tampons and they'd get used too, but I wouldn't be ecstatic about it.


----------



## iugirl13 (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm glad I am not the only one who hasn't received their replacement yet and wondering where it was. It's been almost a week now since they emailed me to tell me I'd be getting a replacement....


 They told me on twitter via DM I would be receiving a replacement. I hope that definitely means I am getting one.

Edit: Also I was wondering, I told my friend about BB and sent her the link to sign up but she used the GG link because she really really wanted this month's box and wasn't sure if she would get it in time through a regular link. If I email and give them her email address I wonder if they would give me referral points or not? Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love my Clarisonic Mia. They do have brushes for sensitive skin. I got mine through QVC and not long after (less then 6 months) it started acting all wonky. I called them and a replacement was sent and had within a week. The woman on customer service told me to keep my old brush (since I had just replaced it). They sent me a replacement brush head AND a coupon for a free brush head. GREAT customer service!


 I see they have two versions of it and does it really matter that there's an extra setting? Although, I do like the colors they come in lol. I wonder if it would be better to order through Birchbox, QVC or the Clarisonic site.


----------



## ladybritt (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see they have two versions of it and does it really matter that there's an extra setting? Although, I do like the colors they come in lol. I wonder if it would be better to order through Birchbox, QVC or the Clarisonic site.


I have the Mia 2 and my good friend has the Mia and they are pretty much the same. I always use the higher setting on mine but I don't notice a difference when it was on the low setting. I also researched the heck out of it and the actual cleaning power is the same in all the models.


----------



## tameloy (May 19, 2012)

> They told me on twitter via DM I would be receiving a replacement. I hope that definitely means I am getting one. Edit: Also I was wondering, I told my friend about BB and sent her the link to sign up but she used the GG link because she really really wanted this month's box and wasn't sure if she would get it in time through a regular link. If I email and give them her email address I wonder if they would give me referral points or not? Anyone have experience with this?


 I was in the same situation. I emailed them with her name and email address and they credited me the points, no questions asked.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iugirl13 (May 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was in the same situation. I emailed them with her name and email address and they credited me the points, no questions asked.


 Great! Thank you so much for replying.



I think I will email them and tell them what happened and give them her name and address then.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 20, 2012)

I signed myself up for a second account, using my referral link. Doubt I'll be getting any points for that. Has anyone done that and been credited the points anyways?


----------



## Jennabean (May 20, 2012)

I got my Mia from Ulta using a 20% off coupon!  I was so excited, I didn't think that coupons would apply to Clarisonic.


----------



## Stephaniedeex33 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tulippop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Were the ones they sent you full or partially full?  I hope no one who got an empty tube gets another empty tube.


 Well, they were pretty much partially full as was the first sample. No complaints really, I mean added together, I guess it would fill that whole tube lol


----------



## Stephaniedeex33 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When did you contact them about it? I contacted them Monday and haven't gotten any yet.


 I contacted cs on the 14th and got a reply on the 15th. So.. 5 days isn't too bad  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stellar136 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Stephaniedeex33* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone who requested another sample of the Dr. Jart bb cream receive it yet? I just got mine in the mail and they gave me two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Although I was a little disappointed with my first box, I can't help but love their customer service  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ooh, if i got two replacement samples that would be a nice surprise. I am still waiting for a replacement, i did get an email the other day saying another sample was coming my way.


----------



## iugirl13 (May 20, 2012)

I held my original bottle of Dr. Jart's up to the light a minute ago and it honestly looks full, but of course I can't squeeze it out or anything. I'm frustrated, maybe I will cut open the tube tomorrow and hope for the best.


----------



## AuntOly (May 20, 2012)

> I see they have two versions of it and does it really matter that there's an extra setting? Although, I do like the colors they come in lol. I wonder if it would be better to order through Birchbox, QVC or the Clarisonic site.


 QVC is having a today's special on June 16 for the plus. It includes the clarasonic plus, pro plus handle extension for body, one deep brus head,one sensitive brush head, one body brush head, 16 oz philosophy 3 in 1 shampoo, shower gel and bubble bath in orange pineapple smoothies, 8 oz purity made simple facial cleanser and cradle charging stand $196.80. Free shipping 4 easy payments of $49.20 (easy pay may not be available in June 16) Now item A227736. June 16 item A225798 Available in tangerine floral, green floral, purple floral and pink floral


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 20, 2012)

Looks like I'll be buying one on June 16th! Thank you sooo much for that info!



> Originally Posted by *AuntOly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> QVC is having a today's special on June 16 for the plus. It includes the clarasonic plus, pro plus handle extension for body, one deep brus head,one sensitive brush head, one body brush head, 16 oz philosophy 3 in 1 shampoo, shower gel and bubble bath in orange pineapple smoothies, 8 oz purity made simple facial cleanser and cradle charging stand
> 
> ...


----------



## AuntOly (May 20, 2012)

> Looks like I'll be buying one on June 16th! Thank you sooo much for that info!


 Happy to help... But if you want to be sure to get the easy pays, buy it on the 15th. Oh, and the regular retail of the set is $311.00


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 20, 2012)

Where'd you hear about this? Are there any photos released of the prints?


----------



## AuntOly (May 20, 2012)

I subscribe to the qvc insider. I can not figure out how to upload photos from my iPhone up the replys. If you know how to do it I will post photos for you. Or I could email them to you if you feel comfortable with that.


----------



## Amber Barrera (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried my Beauty Blender Cleanser on my brushes tonight, and let me tell you, it was a transcendent experience and I am so grateful to have the chance to try it.  It worked just about exactly the same as everything else I've ever cleaned my brushes with.
> 
> I tried so hard not to kvetch about it since yes, it will be used--but then again they could send me tampons and they'd get used too, but I wouldn't be ecstatic about it.


I didn't get the cleaner but I had pretty much the same reaction when I saw it in the boxes. You put it way better than I could have though. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Playedinloops (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Where'd you hear about this? Are there any photos released of the prints?


 Put the number in qvc.com, it's already there.


----------



## AuntOly (May 20, 2012)

> Put the number in qvc.com, it's already there.


 I emailed the pictures and also sent them to Zadidoll via Facebook to see if she can post them on this thread.


----------



## MakeupA (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AuntOly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> QVC is having a today's special on June 16 for the plus. It includes the clarasonic plus, pro plus handle extension for body, one deep brus head,one sensitive brush head, one body brush head, 16 oz philosophy 3 in 1 shampoo, shower gel and bubble bath in orange pineapple smoothies, 8 oz purity made simple facial cleanser and cradle charging stand
> 
> ...


 Ohhh thanks! I've been eyeing one for a couple weeks now and looking at purchasing from sephora!

My box from my third account finally arrived yesterday and I'm somewhat disappointed it was a repeat of the box from my 1st account, but it's not too bad. Hopefully since I changed a few items on the account I will get a different box next month. It's kind of sad I'm already starting to count down the days in anticipation for June's box!


----------



## BarbieZ (May 20, 2012)

Anyone else get the email this morning saying that if you spend $50 you can get a free Gossip Girl box?  I guess they must have over-estimated demand and have a ton left over.


----------



## Denise Moya (May 20, 2012)

I received a email from BB on the 15th saying that I would receive and email confirmation when they shipped my dr Jart replacement. Did you get the confirmation or did it just show up in your mailbox?


----------



## Denise Moya (May 20, 2012)

I received a email from BB on the 15th saying that I would receive and email confirmation when they shipped my dr Jart replacement. Did you get the confirmation or did it just show up in your mailbox?


----------



## MandyWiltse (May 20, 2012)

I got a different email saying that you can get 20% off orders $50 or more


----------



## TXSlainte (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BarbieZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else get the email this morning saying that if you spend $50 you can get a free Gossip Girl box?  I guess they must have over-estimated demand and have a ton left over.


 They probably did overestimate. I think they learned from Teen Vogue that these special boxes bring lots of new subscribers, and entice current subscribers to sign up for additional boxes. When that happened in March, there weren't enough, and some of us got left out. 

I'm actually glad to see that they learned from that and did overestimate. At least everyone who wanted a GG box got one!


----------



## Stephaniedeex33 (May 20, 2012)

It's a little blurry but that's the little card the parcel came in. No confirmation email that it shipped though. But seriously, the formula is kinda thick so even if I DID store them with the cap down, it doesn't make too much of a difference -__- lol


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I received a email from BB on the 15th saying that I would receive and email confirmation when they shipped my dr Jart replacement. Did you get the confirmation or did it just show up in your mailbox?


 Good question, I'm still waiting for my replacement, too.


----------



## Geek2 (May 20, 2012)

First I thought the Dr. Jart BB cream sample was empty bu I was able to get one use out of it. I really like it. It gives a nice coverage and feels light.


----------



## CourtneyB (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Reija* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First I thought the Dr. Jart BB cream sample was empty bu I was able to get one use out of it. I really like it. It gives a nice coverage and feels light.


Yeah, mine felt empty but I was able to manage to get two uses out of it! So I'm quite pleased with their resolution, considering that there technically was no error (the bottles had the correct weight on them, it was just bad packaging.) That'll be enough for three to four uses. Good job, Birchbox!


----------



## jbird1175 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MandyWiltse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a different email saying that you can get 20% off orders $50 or more


 So, is anyone going to take advantage of the free box with $50 purchase? I think I would have rather had the 20% coupon...


----------



## Amber Barrera (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jbird1175* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, is anyone going to take advantage of the free box with $50 purchase? I think I would have rather had the 20% coupon...


 I didn't receive the free box coupon but the 20% off coupon instead.

I have a feeling that they are sending this out because of any backlash they are receiving about not being able to transfer points anymore. I was upset when I found out I couldn't but as soon as I saw the 20% off I hurried up &amp; made the purchase I would have made if I could have combined points. I've been wanting to buy the Kerastase Elixir Ultime for a while now but without being able to combine points I would have had to pay $24 out of pocket but with 20% off I only paid a little over $13. It's a purchase I wouldn't have made for at least another month if I hadn't got the coupon.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 20, 2012)

Yeah, I would've rather had the 20 off offer than the extra box ever. I probably would've purchased for 20% off, but not for another box.


----------



## meaganola (May 20, 2012)

I got neither (and I checked the spam filter as well as all of my other subs except for the one going to my work email address since I don't have access to that one unless I'm actually at work, and nothing on any of those, either).  I also did not receive anything for my one-year anniversary, which I find a little odd, but on the other hand, I was monthly until the end of February, so that switch to annual may have reset things.  But I didn't get a three-month coupon for the annual thing if it was reset to February, either.  

(But I'm holding out on any purchases until later in part because I don't really have the money right now but also because I'm hoping there's another double bonus point offer!  It seems like they've been doing that just about every month lately.)


----------



## TXSlainte (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MandyWiltse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got a different email saying that you can get 20% off orders $50 or more





> Originally Posted by *BarbieZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else get the email this morning saying that if you spend $50 you can get a free Gossip Girl box?  I guess they must have over-estimated demand and have a ton left over.


 I didn't get either one of these. I did get an email last week with an offer for a free full size product if I spent $100 in the shop. I have stuff in my cart, but I'll wait until I do get a 20% off code.


----------



## Auntboo (May 20, 2012)

I didn't get either email either but I did get my anniversary code a few days ago so that may be why.


----------



## JessicaMarie (May 20, 2012)

I didn't get either email. Is it because I'm monthly?


----------



## luckylilme (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried my Beauty Blender Cleanser on my brushes tonight, and let me tell you, it was a transcendent experience and I am so grateful to have the chance to try it.  It worked just about exactly the same as everything else I've ever cleaned my brushes with.
> 
> I tried so hard not to kvetch about it since yes, it will be used--but then again they could send me tampons and they'd get used too, but I wouldn't be ecstatic about it.


 This is hilarious! I would use the tampons too but I would not be happy about it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 20, 2012)

It kind of makes me mad that they have (er. had) all these extra Teen Vogue boxes laying around, because they said they were out of product and could not replace my broken Tarte. Yes, I got points instead, but I'd rather have had a non-broken product!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 20, 2012)

I got a 20% off anniversary coupon for any order 25+ but since I wont be able to combine points I will need to make a smaller order than I was planning on making  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so I will be making another order next month for the rest of the stuff I want


----------



## goldenmeans (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't receive the free box coupon but the 20% off coupon instead.


 I haven't gotten any of these coupons and I _really_ don't like that they arbitrarily send out coupons. Either send them to everyone or don't send them at all.


----------



## luckylilme (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It kind of makes me mad that they have all these extra Teen Vogue boxes laying around, because they said they were out of product and could not replace my broken Tarte. Yes, I got points instead, but I'd rather have had a non-broken product!


Same here my Tarte was broken and they gave me 100 points. So, after looking at it for a while I couldn't take it anymore because I really wanted to try it so I contacted them and I am exchanging via Tarte directly. That's how I roll I don't just let stuff go lmao!

Here's the email. I will be going to post office on Monday morning.

Hello Romona,   Thank you for contacting tarte cosmetics customer service. Please send your product to the address below along with your shipping address and we will be happy to process an exchange. Thank you!    53 W 36th street Suite 902 NY, NY 10018  
  [SIZE=10pt]tarte cosmetics Customer Service[/SIZE]*tarte*

*: high-performance naturals*â„¢53 West 36th St., Suite 902 |  New York , NY 10018 |  (t) 212-677-3385 xt 221 (f) 212-967-0960

[email protected]|  www.tarte.com

[SIZE=10pt]Like us on Facebook: tarte cosmetics[/SIZE], follow us on twitter: @tartecosmetics, share with us on Pinterest: tarte talk &amp; watch our YouTube channel: tarte cosmetics*[SIZE=18pt]P[/SIZE]* *[SIZE=10pt]please consider the environment before printing this email[/SIZE]*


----------



## Playedinloops (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It kind of makes me mad that they have all these extra Teen Vogue boxes laying around, because they said they were out of product and could not replace my broken Tarte. Yes, I got points instead, but I'd rather have had a non-broken product!


 It's extra gg boxes, I don't know anything about extra TV boxes.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CourtneyB (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Last month they were sending out Teen Vogue boxes to people, they had drawings and things. It's a delayed response, but the extra GG boxes reminded me of it, LOL


Did those boxes have tartes in them? I know some of the TV boxes didn't? Or maybe they didn't have enough tartes to give to everyone who needed replacements? In that case, I think it'd be better to give everybody 100 points rather than some people the tartes and some people the points.


----------



## Fluttershy (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I signed myself up for a second account, using my referral link. Doubt I'll be getting any points for that. Has anyone done that and been credited the points anyways?



I created a second account just because I felt the need for 2 boxes but forgot to use a referral link.  I emailed them and told them I basically referred myself but forgot to use the link and really wanted the points.  They gave me the points...but put them on the wrong account (the new account instead of my old account I had been using) .. was no biggie though.  The whole no transferring of points now debacle really makes me sad because I wanted to transfer my points..I don't get what the big deal is...


----------



## iugirl13 (May 20, 2012)

I just went to Birchbox to browse the $25 and under and it seems they have a lot of new products! 24 pages worth of things or 279 items. There are some things I have my eye on now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thewendyyybird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CourtneyB (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know of at least 2 people who got replacement tartes, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> One posts here. And I know that one person who got one of the bonus TV boxes did get a tarte, don't know what the others got.


Oh, that does stink. I don't really know the rhyme nor reason behind some of their decisions. Luckily, though, I've never had any major problems that haven't been solved in a way I liked...knock on wood!


----------



## mega789 (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stellar136* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow i am going to have to try skin 79 now everyone seems to be raving! Has this brand ever been offered in BB? Does anyone know?


 No I don't think they would offer it since they are products from Korea, but it would be nice wouldn't it?

Quote:

Originally Posted by *sihaya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

where'd you purchase all your stuff? was it on amazon?


Yeah I bought my stuff from the Amazon seller CostSell. They product is cheap but the shipping comes out to almost $6 per item. When I did the total, it basically comes out to the same total when buying from other sellers or less. So, it's still a good price and I ordered on Friday and received my products on Monday. The seller is US based and ships Priority mail.


----------



## pinktergal (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I haven't gotten any of these coupons and I _really_ don't like that they arbitrarily send out coupons. Either send them to everyone or don't send them at all.


 
Agreed! I didn't get either email, either. And I have 2 accounts.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Last month they were sending out Teen Vogue boxes to people, they had drawings and things. It's a delayed response, but the extra GG boxes reminded me of it, LOL


 ohhh lol, gotcha!


----------



## luckylilme (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know of at least 2 people who got replacement tartes, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> One posts here. And I know that one person who got one of the bonus TV boxes did get a tarte, don't know what the others got.


If you still have it email Tarte and explain that you got it in your Birchbox damaged and they should offer to replace it. Birchbox told me they didn't have any extras and offered me 100 points.


----------



## Angelalh (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> No I don't think they would offer it since they are products from Korea, but it would be nice wouldn't it?
> ...


be careful about buying bb creams on amazon, theres alot of fakes!!!

http://www.skin79northamerica.com/catalogue is their actual website im going to get the samples for $5 and they give you points for $10 worth of product for your next purchase


----------



## Hilde (May 20, 2012)

So what does everybody think of the Shu Uemura shampoo? I'm thinking of buying it with my 3rd month coupon &amp; my points, but I don't know if I should get the Amika kit instead.. I'm especially wondering what it smells like, as I have no idea what yuzu is haha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Up for trades for the Shu shampoo as well, in case anybody is interested in the stuff I listed in the trade topic.


----------



## amberlamps (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hilde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So what does everybody think of the Shu Uemura shampoo? I'm thinking of buying it with my 3rd month coupon &amp; my points, but I don't know if I should get the Amika kit instead.. I'm especially wondering what it smells like, as I have no idea what yuzu is haha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Up for trades for the Shu shampoo as well, in case anybody is interested in the stuff I listed in the trade topic.


I liked it at first, it smells really good &amp; sweet, but then I noticed that I had to wash my hair every day otherwise it'd get greasy. For reference, when I wash my hair with head and shoulders or philosophy's 3-in-1, I can go about 3 days between washes.


----------



## Denise Moya (May 20, 2012)

> It's a little blurry but that's the little card the parcel came in. No confirmation email that it shipped though. But seriously, the formula is kinda thick so even if I DID store them with the cap down, it doesn't make too much of a difference -__- lol


Thank you for the clarification!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hilde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So what does everybody think of the Shu Uemura shampoo? I'm thinking of buying it with my 3rd month coupon &amp; my points, but I don't know if I should get the Amika kit instead.. I'm especially wondering what it smells like, as I have no idea what yuzu is haha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Up for trades for the Shu shampoo as well, in case anybody is interested in the stuff I listed in the trade topic.


 I think it's a pretty good shampoo, but I don't think it's worth 55. Maybe 20. It smells good, but if you look at the ingredients, it's just a typical sulfate based shampoo. I guess I was expecting that it would be truly more oil based, and not just an SLS-based shampoo with oils added.

That said, it did leave my hair soft and bouncy.


----------



## calexxia (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hilde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So what does everybody think of the Shu Uemura shampoo? I'm thinking of buying it with my 3rd month coupon &amp; my points, but I don't know if I should get the Amika kit instead.. I'm especially wondering what it smells like, as I have no idea what yuzu is haha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Up for trades for the Shu shampoo as well, in case anybody is interested in the stuff I listed in the trade topic.


 Yuzu is a citron-type fruit


----------



## Hilde (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! I suppose I'll find something else to spend my points on then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I just wish they had a full size amika shampoo up in the BB shop, I loved the smell of the mask but I already have a really good conditioner anyway..


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 20, 2012)

I got a 20% off coupon for my second acct, because it's the first box...so i've got a beautyblender duo, philosophy purity made simple, the boscia cleanser and the amika travel kit lol...am debating if i should drop one of the cleansers, but i do like them both very much...o decisions, decisions..lol


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 20, 2012)

For those of you thinking of trying Dr. Jart +:
A very nice friend on here sent me her sample since I was so anxious to try it, even though I didn't have a trade for her. I got a couple uses from the sample, but in the meantime ordered some Missha and Skin79 samples on eBay. While I haven't gotten the Skin79 yet, the Korean samples of Missha kick Dr. Jart's tiny bottle all over the place! I have really dark circles and the Missha totally minimized. I put on a little concealer, but not my usual!


----------



## sleepykat (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you thinking of trying Dr. Jart +:
> 
> A very nice friend on here sent me her sample since I was so anxious to try it, even though I didn't have a trade for her. I got a couple uses from the sample, but in the meantime ordered some Missha and Skin79 samples on eBay. While I haven't gotten the Skin79 yet, the Korean samples of Missha kick Dr. Jart's tiny bottle all over the place! I have really dark circles and the Missha totally minimized. I put on a little concealer, but not my usual!


 I have two different Dr. Jart formulas from a trade to try. I have a feeling that I will be already spoiled, having tried and loved the Skin79, but it's worth a try for comparison, and I'm a sucker for novelty. I thought that perhaps BB creams were mostly hype until I tried the Skin79. I feel that I should use up the regular foundation that I still have, but probably will never purchase it again.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angie Tacker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you thinking of trying Dr. Jart +:
> 
> ...


 WHat seller did you get your Missha samples from? I would love to try some.


----------



## meaganola (May 21, 2012)

I just noticed something odd about my Disco Nap bottles:  I ended up with three due to multiple boxes.  One of them is significantly more yellow than the other two (they're more of a champagne gold, which is great for me because I can't wear super yellow gold, but this champagne gold has turned out to be my perfect gold), and only the more-yellow one has the Forsythe Cosmetic Group information on the back of the bottle.  I'm familiar with batch variations (I'm a huge fan of Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab, and we often have to differentiate between, say, "the apple-y Black Lace" or "the green Oblivion" when discussing these perfumes), but in *nail polish*?  When it's all part of the same collection, not a seasonal re-release (I know China Glaze is known for re-releasing certain holiday polishes with every year with slight variations, but this isn't the same thing)?  It seems odd.

[Edited because I forgot a sentence!]


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> WHat seller did you get your Missha samples from? I would love to try some.


 tokyo*market; they shipped right away and I got the samples before I knew it. They are here in Atlanta, but the samples were definitely in Korean!


----------



## Auntboo (May 21, 2012)

I went ahead and bought a bottle of Skin79 BB so my extra sachets are on my swap thread if anyone is interested (gold and hot pink).


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 21, 2012)

On another note, did someone mention they got the shu umera cleansing oil? I was wondering about that and what other cleansing oils they've tried. It seems a bit pricey when there's cheaper, yet good brands available.


----------



## mega789 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On another note, did someone mention they got the shu umera cleansing oil? I was wondering about that and what other cleansing oils they've tried. It seems a bit pricey when there's cheaper, yet good brands available.


 I have never bought the Shu cleansing oil, but I did want to mention that I have used their other hair care products and skin care products and personally find them way overpriced for the results that they produce. They are pretty good, but not some of the best I have used. Hopefully someone else can chime in regarding the cleansing oil.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 21, 2012)

I am going to try the philosophy cleansing oil and see how it works, but still plan on using a regular cleanser. I have heard both good and bad things about the cleansing oil method, so I figured one of you ladies would know. I don't see it completely replacing my usual routine, but will try it every other few days and see how it works..if not, well, I'll just wait and see first lol


----------



## wagz379 (May 21, 2012)

I'm late in posting about requesting Jouer samples (we are moving in 2 weeks and the details are getting crazy...) Anyway, I got the package over the weekend with the samples and i'm really excited!  I asked for samples to test shades of concealer and cream shadow and got these:





Very excited to try everything! I think the total turnaround time from the date that I initially requested the samples until I received them was about 10 days total.


----------



## mega789 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am going to try the philosophy cleansing oil and see how it works, but still plan on using a regular cleanser. I have heard both good and bad things about the cleansing oil method, so I figured one of you ladies would know. I don't see it completely replacing my usual routine, but will try it every other few days and see how it works..if not, well, I'll just wait and see first lol


 
OOOPS! When I read Shu Uemura cleansing oil I was thinking you meant the shampoo that came in this month's BB box which is even more expensive.

As far as the cleansing oil for the face, I actually did like it. I think I bought the green tea version way back and it smelled and felt nice, however again not a miracle product. It didn't do anything to enhance my skin in any way and I think there is too much hype with their products personally.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 21, 2012)

I have heard great things about the cleansing oil, BUT I'm sure you can get very similar results for less money.


----------



## ladygrey (May 21, 2012)

I absolutely loved it. It made my hair clean, soft, shiny, and even though it's really long and thick, it dried crazy fast. It usually takes hours. I also didn't have to use any detangling spray or anti-frizz cream. For me, it was amazing. I'm just having a really hard time justifying the price, though. It's crazy expensive. I'm considering it once I get my 12 month discount code and save up some points. It definitely will not be a frequent purchase, though. 



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On another note, did someone mention they got the shu umera cleansing oil? I was wondering about that and what other cleansing oils they've tried. It seems a bit pricey when there's cheaper, yet good brands available.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 21, 2012)

Lol..i forgot to mention I was referring to a facial oil cleanser..oops, and just remembered they sent a hair oil not face one..Sorry ladies!


----------



## missionista (May 21, 2012)

> So what does everybody think of the Shu Uemura shampoo? I'm thinking of buying it with my 3rd month coupon &amp; my points, but I don't know if I should get the Amika kit instead.. I'm especially wondering what it smells like, as I have no idea what yuzu is haha!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yuzu is a citrus fruit.  I think the shampoo is OK.  It smells reasonably nice, cleans my hair reasonably well, makes it reasonably soft.  But it is no better than any other shampoo I've used in the past couple of years (mostly Lush, some Garnier Fructis, some other random stuff), and I certainly could not recommend anyone buy it for $55.


----------



## Angelalh (May 21, 2012)

AWESOME!!! wow i just emailed them myself and they responded within a half an hour to say they would get them in the mail right away what a great company i hope the products are as good as their customer service!

other companies that i have bought from dont reply back for a week sometimes!

then i ask Jouer for free stuff and they respond immediately



> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm late in posting about requesting Jouer samples (we are moving in 2 weeks and the details are getting crazy...) Anyway, I got the package over the weekend with the samples and i'm really excited!  I asked for samples to test shades of concealer and cream shadow and got these:
> 
> ...


----------



## calexxia (May 21, 2012)

Got two replacement Dr. Jarts....REALLY wish they had just packeted them instead of tubing them. Holding them up to the light, these two are just as empty as the first (like, not even one good squirt)


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wagz379* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm late in posting about requesting Jouer samples (we are moving in 2 weeks and the details are getting crazy...) Anyway, I got the package over the weekend with the samples and i'm really excited!  I asked for samples to test shades of concealer and cream shadow and got these:
> 
> ...


 Wow!  Looks like a really nice collection of samples to test out!


----------



## SeptEllis (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got two replacement Dr. Jarts....REALLY wish they had just packeted them instead of tubing them. Holding them up to the light, these two are just as empty as the first (like, not even one good squirt)


I received 2 tubes as well and wound up squeezing what I could into a little container, then cutting it open and scraping whatever else I could get. Now I have a little pot of BB to use in the future. It was way too challenging for a sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kittables (May 21, 2012)

I haven't received my replacement Dr. Jart's sample, but I'm hopeful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got two replacement Dr. Jarts....REALLY wish they had just packeted them instead of tubing them. Holding them up to the light, these two are just as empty as the first (like, not even one good squirt)


 nooo, they sent you two more emptyish containers?  i would much rather have had 100 points.  i thought at least they would have sent us a decent sized tube.  not very impressive, birchbox.  : /

hopefully june's box will turn out better.  they can't keep having all of these big mess ups.


----------



## calexxia (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> nooo, they sent you two more emptyish containers?  i would much rather have had 100 points.  i thought at least they would have sent us a decent sized tube.  not very impressive, birchbox.  : /
> 
> hopefully june's box will turn out better.  they can't keep having all of these big mess ups.


 I'm going to go with "It's not their fault they were provided samples that were shoddily packaged".

I mean, they sent out TWO, and it isn't as if BB was the one filling them.....still, poor form on the part of the Dr Jart's folks.


----------



## Angelalh (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm going to go with "It's not their fault they were provided samples that were shoddily packaged".
> 
> I mean, they sent out TWO, and it isn't as if BB was the one filling them.....still, poor form on the part of the Dr Jart's folks.


exactly before i got a response from birchbox i sent an email to dr jart hoping they would be able to send out a sample they havent replied yet if/when they do i will let you ladies know what they say


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## TXSlainte (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yeah, while I wish BB would ensure that any samples are of an acceptable size before sending them out, they weren't the ones who decided to put a packet's worth of cream into a tube that could fit 10 times that amount. It's frustrating, but not really BBs fault.
> ...


 I agree that they weren't the ones who filled the samples, but seriously, if the samples are not up to standards Birchbox (should) set, then they should not be sent out. It might not be their fault, but it is their responsibility.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## CourtneyB (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I do agree...but then at the same time, if they got those Dr. Jart samples and didn't send them out, there would be a lot of boxes short an item. Not sure if they get the samples far enough in advance to be able to source a good substitute, not really up on the business side of it.


I think it's one of those effed if they do, effed if they don't sort of things. Maybe we should all be sending complaints to Dr. Jart, since they're the ones likely at fault.


----------



## stellar136 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> be careful about buying bb creams on amazon, theres alot of fakes!!!
> ...


 Where did you find the samples for $5, i can't seem to find it on their website


----------



## stellar136 (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am going to try the philosophy cleansing oil and see how it works, but still plan on using a regular cleanser. I have heard both good and bad things about the cleansing oil method, so I figured one of you ladies would know. I don't see it completely replacing my usual routine, but will try it every other few days and see how it works..if not, well, I'll just wait and see first lol


I have been using the DHC deep cleansing oil for a while. Their products are from Japan. I haven't used any other cleansing oils but i really like this one. it takes all my makeup off very easily and cleans my face without leaving greasy residue. I feel like it is moisturizing too..


----------



## sihaya (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stellar136* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where did you find the samples for $5, i can't seem to find it on their website


 you can find it under the special set link.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sihaya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> you can find it under the special set link.


 sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i got excited!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 21, 2012)

I love the DHC deep cleansing oil too.  My face feels clean and not stripped.



> Originally Posted by *stellar136* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been using the DHC deep cleansing oil for a while. Their products are from Japan. I haven't used any other cleansing oils but i really like this one. it takes all my makeup off very easily and cleans my face without leaving greasy residue. I feel like it is moisturizing too..


----------



## Angelalh (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stellar136* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where did you find the samples for $5, i can't seem to find it on their website


 http://www.skin79northamerica.com/catalogue/browse/48-miniature-a-set?TreeId=9&amp;sef=hc

bottom right it comes with pink and gold

i wish they would have samples of all of them as a big set


----------



## ladygrey (May 21, 2012)

For those of you that have tried out Skin79, is it scented or heavily fragranced? I tried out one of the Missha ones, but it a really strong heavy perfume scent that I just could not get over, so I've been looking for another one.


----------



## shandimessmer (May 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For those of you that have tried out Skin79, is it scented or heavily fragranced? I tried out one of the Missha ones, but it a really strong heavy perfume scent that I just could not get over, so I've been looking for another one.


 I don't think it's THAT scented, just lightly.


----------



## jksparkles (May 22, 2012)

Just got a clarisonic mia for $35! Used my 9 month discount and my $60 in points i had accumulated! Super stoked right now!


----------



## sleepykat (May 22, 2012)

I finally got my Birchbox today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. This was the replacement box for the one that didn't arrive on the 14th (or ever). I feel bad for those that have had hit or miss customer service; they have provided excellent customer service for me. They also made sure that I received the same items that I was supposed to receive originally. Last month I had received a blush from Birchbox. It arrived broken, and they sent me an advance replacement lightning fast, and a prepaid shipping label so I could return the broken one free. The person who helped me this time was Noha. I think it was Emily for the blush.


----------



## Bliss (May 22, 2012)

When will we find out what the theme is for Junes BB? May was my first box and I know it was special because it was a GG box but it seems like there is usually a theme to the boxes right? Do we typically get info in advance or not really?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When will we find out what the theme is for Junes BB? May was my first box and I know it was special because it was a GG box but it seems like there is usually a theme to the boxes right? Do we typically get info in advance or not really?


 In my experience, we don't get the themes until they start posting related articles and things toward the beginning of the month. The only times I remember them making a big deal about the theme was in the case of special boxes, like the Teen Vogue and Gossip Girl. In some cases we assume, like they've done an Earth Day box in April each year.

I think the themes are pretty vague, anyway...things like "rejuvenation", "starting fresh", "frolic &amp; fancy", "holidays and gift ideas", etc...things that you could arguably classify nearly anything as.


----------



## SeptEllis (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jksparkles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just got a clarisonic mia for $35! Used my 9 month discount and my $60 in points i had accumulated! Super stoked right now!


What a steal!


----------



## tilliefairy (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stellar136* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where did you find the samples for $5, i can't seem to find it on their website


 Its under the Miniature &amp; Set tab not the Special Set tab. They have the hot pink, prestige and VIP gold. They also have a sachet pack that gives you bonus points towards your next purchase.


----------



## page5 (May 22, 2012)

Did anyone else have a problem with the Disco Nap polish? I painted my nails on Saturday morning with it. It went on a little clumpy but overall looked good. Sunday morning the nail polish was peeling off my nails. I've never had that happen where big pieces were lifting off my nails.


----------



## arendish (May 22, 2012)

I see everyone saying the Color Club nail polishes aren't very good, but I haven't had a single problem. Last night I painted my nails with Disco Nap and Age of Aquarius.





No clumps at all. I was also surprised how quickly it always dries, and it stays on forever, especially with a topcoat. I honestly would go buy more of the Color Club with my experiences.


----------



## page5 (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see everyone saying the Color Club nail polishes aren't very good, but I haven't had a single problem. Last night I painted my nails with Disco Nap and Age of Aquarius.
> 
> ...


 Your nails look pretty!

I don't know why mine peeled so badly. I used a top coat also.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Your nails look pretty!
> ...


 The more coats of something I apply, the faster my nail polish peels. I noticed if I go without a base and/or top coat (using a regular polish, like Revlon or even Wet n Wild) the polish doesn't peel for at least a day - with top coat and/or base coat it peels of after not even an hour in most cases. Not sure if that's why, but I have oily... wait for it.. cuticles. Wooomp womp...


----------



## arendish (May 22, 2012)

Maybe your cuticles have something to do with it? I put on 4 coats (two coats of each color, and the teal is on top of the gold) and no chipping even without putting on a top coat yet. they took a minute to dry but not that long.


----------



## mega789 (May 22, 2012)

I'm not a fan of the Color Club polishes either. I don't think they last long compared to other brands, some colors take a few coats to go on smoothly and it still looks clumpy &amp; I don't like the tiny brush tip. I think the brush is a big part of the problem too in regards to good coverage and going on smoothly. It's strange but I find that the quality depends on which color it is too. In my opinion Zoya blows Color Club away!


----------



## luckylilme (May 22, 2012)

Love this!



> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see everyone saying the Color Club nail polishes aren't very good, but I haven't had a single problem. Last night I painted my nails with Disco Nap and Age of Aquarius.
> 
> ...


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I finally got my Birchbox today!
> 
> 
> ...


 Glad to hear because I still have not received my box yet and the last update on my tracking info was the 5th, was supposed to arrive to me on the 10th. I have emailed them and they said they would send a replacement and still nothing... Hoping I get an email w/ confirmation tomorrow! Thanks for updating.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 22, 2012)

hey guys, if you are wanting to just try samples of the skin79 - i ordered some from ebay directly from korea for less than 2 dollars and free shipping. 3 packets in an order, and i got the pink and gold sets.   some great rated sellers are *cosmetic.love* and *boheen *but there are others. just look for buy it now, and free shipping under bb cream sample.g
good luck !


----------



## sleepykat (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see everyone saying the Color Club nail polishes aren't very good, but I haven't had a single problem. Last night I painted my nails with Disco Nap and Age of Aquarius.
> 
> ...


 This looks fabulous!


----------



## ladygrey (May 22, 2012)

This is awesome! So pretty, I love it. 



> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see everyone saying the Color Club nail polishes aren't very good, but I haven't had a single problem. Last night I painted my nails with Disco Nap and Age of Aquarius.
> 
> ...


----------



## Angelalh (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not a fan of the Color Club polishes either. I don't think they last long compared to other brands, some colors take a few coats to go on smoothly and it still looks clumpy &amp; I don't like the tiny brush tip. I think the brush is a big part of the problem too in regards to good coverage and going on smoothly. It's strange but I find that the quality depends on which color it is too. In my opinion Zoya blows Color Club away!


i have a problem with nail polish peeling easily too i bought this product from ORLY called bonder its a rubberized base coat it leaves a bit of a sticky residue and makes your nailpolish last for a LONG time!!!! ive had the bottle for like a year and ive only used like 1/4 of the bottle and i paint my nails ALL THE TIME

at first i was afraid the "sticky residue" would be hard to paint over but nail polish goes on super smooth


----------



## Lisa N (May 22, 2012)

I'm not sure where else to post this, but the Summer beauty bag from Target is available on the Target Style FB page.  It's taking forever to load, but I got my confirmation number.


----------



## ladygrey (May 22, 2012)

There's a whole thread devoted to the Target Summer beauty bag.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/125910/target-summer-beauty-bag



> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure where else to post this, but the Summer beauty bag from Target is available on the Target Style FB page.  It's taking forever to load, but I got my confirmation number.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 22, 2012)

Free? Can't beat that, so I signed up for one lol...


----------



## mega789 (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i have a problem with nail polish peeling easily too i bought this product from ORLY called bonder its a rubberized base coat it leaves a bit of a sticky residue and makes your nailpolish last for a LONG time!!!! ive had the bottle for like a year and ive only used like 1/4 of the bottle and i paint my nails ALL THE TIME
> ...


 
Thanks for the tip! I will have to try that for sure. I do have the problem of peeling nail polish in general. I'm now using Sally Hansen Green tea &amp; Bamboo strengthener which is helping a little. However, I still find the Color Club worse than some other brands.


----------



## Meggpi (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure where else to post this, but the Summer beauty bag from Target is available on the Target Style FB page.  It's taking forever to load, but I got my confirmation number.


 There might be a thread for it, but I wouldn't have even noticed, so I'm glad you posted here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see everyone saying the Color Club nail polishes aren't very good, but I haven't had a single problem. Last night I painted my nails with Disco Nap and Age of Aquarius.
> 
> ...


 
Beautiful!  I need to get more creative with my polish.  I would never have thought to put these two together.  It reminds me of summer, florida, the ocean, and an alcoholic drinkie with a litttle toothpick umbrella.....


----------



## mega789 (May 22, 2012)

On another note..check out my Big Lots Philosophy haul! I'm pretty happy :-D


----------



## icecreamofwheat (May 22, 2012)

They look great! How's the quality? Did your local Big Lots just recently start carrying Philosophy cosmetics or have they been around for a while?



> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On another note..check out my Big Lots Philosophy haul! I'm pretty happy :-D


----------



## mega789 (May 22, 2012)

This is the first time I have seen Philosophy stuff at my Big Lots and thanks to the interent I learned that these products were at Big Lots. There is supposed to be more stuff from the line so I'm going to check again later in the week. The quality is not bad of what I tried so far. I'm not too crazy about the travel kabuki brush, but I like the shimmer powder, cream illuminator and the cream blushes. 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *icecreamofwheat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

They look great! How's the quality? Did your local Big Lots just recently start carrying Philosophy cosmetics or have they been around for a while?


----------



## stellar136 (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I see everyone saying the Color Club nail polishes aren't very good, but I haven't had a single problem. Last night I painted my nails with Disco Nap and Age of Aquarius.
> 
> ...


 I love love love your nail art!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 22, 2012)

No Big Lots near me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## stellar136 (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lisa N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not sure where else to post this, but the Summer beauty bag from Target is available on the Target Style FB page.  It's taking forever to load, but I got my confirmation number.


 Thank you so much for letting us know! I am happy i saw this!!!!


----------



## reepy (May 22, 2012)

Hi,

The GG box will be my first BB.  (In fact, I'm kind of new to all of these.)  I got my shipping confirmation today and it says the package is .6870 weight.  Any way to tell which box that will be? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Baberanza (May 22, 2012)

I wish MY Big Lots carried Philosophy!


----------



## mszJessica (May 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *stellar136* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you so much for letting us know! I am happy i saw this!!!!


me tooo!! yayy


----------



## Kyndal (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *wintersnowpeach* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish MY Big Lots carried Philosophy!


I KNOW RIGHT? Usually I steer clear of Big Lots, I may have to go in now!!


----------



## GinaM (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *icecreamofwheat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They look great! How's the quality? Did your local Big Lots just recently start carrying Philosophy cosmetics or have they been around for a while?


 All of that stuff looks awesome, I am sure I am just jaded but it always makes me wonder when I see name brands carried at discount stores if it is counterfit or outdated product.  Do they have an expiration date on them?  Still, that is an amazing hall!!  I may have to check out the Big Lots by me.


----------



## SeptEllis (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


 Have you signed into your account and checked your "Box"? I would try that first. If nothing is there (or says "your first box is coming") you can try the "feedback" method as it worked for me. Sign into Birchbox, then go to Shop-&gt;New Products. Then you have to click on the various products to see if a "feedback" button pops up towards the right side of the page. If it does, it should be in your box. Not fool proof though.


----------



## BabyMafalda (May 23, 2012)

Ulta is going to put the Orofluido with a 50% off tomorrow, I have a little frizz in my hair, what do you think? Is it a good product??


----------



## Linnake (May 23, 2012)

Quote: Ulta is going to put the Orofluido with a 50% off tomorrow, I have a little frizz in my hair, what do you think? Is it a good product??

I liked it, it was a little bit lighter than anything I'd used before. Smell it first if you can, it has a flowery-rose type smell.  My husband described it as "french prostitute", lol.   I've been using it with my Amika hair masque with good results!

Edit: I was reading the reviews on Amazon (taken with a grain of salt, of course) but one person said that the oil has silicone in it, not too sure what that means, if anything, but just FYI


----------



## tameloy (May 23, 2012)

I'm planning on getting it too. How does it compare to the other smoothing serums? I haven't had any luck trying to get a sample on the trade forum so I am relying solely on other people's feedback!


----------



## BabyMafalda (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linnake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I liked it, it was a little bit lighter than anything I'd used before. Smell it first if you can, it has a flowery-rose type smell.  My husband described it as "french prostitute", lol.   I've been using it with my Amika hair masque with good results!
> ...


Thank you, Linnake!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Linnake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I liked it, it was a little bit lighter than anything I'd used before. Smell it first if you can, it has a flowery-rose type smell.  My husband described it as "french prostitute", lol.   I've been using it with my Amika hair masque with good results!
> ...


 I believe I read that silicone just coats your hair and can cause build up, possibly clogging the hair shaft and blocking moisture out in the long term use. Plus side, makes your hair appear healthier and shiny and easy to comb.. Basically, use a clarifying shampoo to get rid of any buildup..if you like it, get it..I've heard rave reviews, but have yet to try as well..


----------



## yanelib27 (May 23, 2012)

have a bottle that I purchased from BB in Feb before I found Kerastase.. I have used maybe 1/4 of it and dont like it anymore. I purchased the Kerastase Liquide that came in May boxes from the BB website yesterday. I am in love with this one


----------



## BabyMafalda (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe I read that silicone just coats your hair and can cause build up, possibly clogging the hair shaft and blocking moisture out in the long term use. Plus side, makes your hair appear healthier and shiny and easy to comb.. Basically, use a clarifying shampoo to get rid of any buildup..if you like it, get it..I've heard rave reviews, but have yet to try as well..





> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> have a bottle that I purchased from BB in Feb before I found Kerastase.. I have used maybe 1/4 of it and dont like it anymore. I purchased the Kerastase Liquide that came in May boxes from the BB website yesterday. I am in love with this one


 Thank you, MissLindaJean and Yanelib27!!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 23, 2012)

I do use products with silicone in them, because I think the benefits outweigh the negatives. I also use a clarifying shampoo(my trusty Nuetragena anti-build up) weekly because I put all kinds of products into my hair, depending on how I'm wearing it. Does Ulta have an exchange/return policy? I don't have one close by, so I''ve never shopped there. Maybe you can buy some and try it out, then return it if it doesn't work out. You could always try swapping it. Seems like a lot of girls here still like to use that.


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe I read that silicone just coats your hair and can cause build up, possibly clogging the hair shaft and blocking moisture out in the long term use. Plus side, makes your hair appear healthier and shiny and easy to comb.. Basically, use a clarifying shampoo to get rid of any buildup..if you like it, get it..I've heard rave reviews, but have yet to try as well..


 this is very true, but honestly the stuff smells sooooo good and makes your hair so smooth and shiny.  i use it when i want to style my hair with rollers or curlers because my hair is fine.  i don't want it to lie so flat!  if you're just blowing it dry you can use it before and after if you want it to smooth flyaways.  the silicone does coat your hair.  that's what makes it so manageable.  i've traded for several little bottles of this because i don't think i'll ever use enough to warrant buying a big bottle.  i think that could last you a lifetime with the amount you need to use each time to get the results you want.  i'd say if your hair is thick and dry this stuff would work (fake) wonders (on the outside).    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tameloy (May 23, 2012)

I'm going to smell it in the store tomorrow and get it based on that. I hear so many people rave about the smell that I would consider getting it for that reason alone! Especially for 50% off.


----------



## thr33things (May 23, 2012)

Does anybody notice how awful the blendercleanser smells? It's so bad I really can't even use it!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thr33things* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anybody notice how awful the blendercleanser smells? It's so bad I really can't even use it!


 I thought I heard/read it smelled lavender-y? Does it linger long? I swapped for some to try it out, but I have other products I use and do the baby shampoo thing for good cleaning.


----------



## mega789 (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tameloy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm planning on getting it too. How does it compare to the other smoothing serums? I haven't had any luck trying to get a sample on the trade forum so I am relying solely on other people's feedback!


 
Personally for me it doesn't do too much! It's light and gives some shine and softness but I prefer Kerastase Elixir Ultime, Loreal Mythic oil and the Kerastase Cristalliste over that one. However I guess if the price is right Orofluido isn't bad. I am just swimming in hair shine products and I end up only using the one's that I totally love &amp; the rest just collect dust.


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Personally for me it doesn't do too much! It's light and gives some shine and softness but I prefer Kerastase Elixir Ultime, Loreal Mythic oil and the Kerastase Cristalliste over that one. However I guess if the price is right Orofluido isn't bad. I am just swimming in hair shine products and I end up only using the one's that I totally love &amp; the rest just collect dust.


 but i didn't like the kerastase or the mythic oil on my hair, so i think it just depends on what kind of hair you have.  the orofluido and amika give my hair the best results so far.  the shu uemura is good too!  i think you just have to try them to see.


----------



## Linnake (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for the extra info on the silicone!

I didn't like the Kerastase either, it actually felt too oily on my hair! I've got fine thick unruly hair.


----------



## Auntboo (May 23, 2012)

All things being equal I have a slight preference for the Kerastase but I think Orofluido at 50% off &gt; Kerastase. I use both on my hair and they both work great. Pretty much every smoothing oil Birchbox sells is a silicone based oil and they do have the potential to buildup over time. If you notice your hair getting dry and crunchy, use a clarifying shampoo. My personal opinion is that it is best to apply them to damp hair so they can help seal mositure in instead of sealing it out but I don't use any sort of heat implements so that could factor into the equation for you.


----------



## stellar136 (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *thr33things* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does anybody notice how awful the blender cleanser smells? It's so bad I really can't even use it!


 I didn't really mind the blender cleanser smell. It did say it was lavender scented but it just reminded me of a kind of earthy smell. Plus it cleaned my brushes way better than when i used to use a drop of soap. So overall i was happy but i am on the fence as to whether i will buy a full size.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 23, 2012)

I have the cleanser for my BeautyBlender ( bought it as a kit on BB) and I have no problem with the smell. I am halfway through the bottle and will need another soon. And I do intend on purchasing it again.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (May 23, 2012)

Giltcity.com is doing a deal where for $25 you get $50 to the BB store. I'm debating buying it. In conjunction with your BB points[if you can use them I'm not sure] you could easily get a really good deal.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Giltcity.com is doing a deal where for $25 you get $50 to the BB store. I'm debating buying it. In conjunction with your BB points[if you can use them I'm not sure] you could easily get a really good deal.


 It's only for *new* customers..someone started a thread; I couldn't resist and checked, but wouldn't work for any of us subbers.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 23, 2012)

On another note, origins.com is having a deal for today...or limited time? that if you make a purchase you can get deluxe samples of popular products, like use CLEANSE and you get a Checks and Balances mini cleanser. I thought I remember some people posting on how they really like that one, so why not share?


----------



## reepy (May 23, 2012)

Thank you!  When I do that, I see only three products - all Kerastase stuff.  (And I hate hair products!  Weird, I know!)  Hopefully I'll be surprised.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TXSlainte (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *BabyMafalda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ulta is going to put the Orofluido with a 50% off tomorrow, I have a little frizz in my hair, what do you think? Is it a good product??


 I like it, especially at half off. It makes my hair pretty soft, and has a kind of vanilla-y scent. I usually use it when I air dry my hair, and although it doesn't eliminate frizz, it makes my hair softer and shinier. I plan on getting a bottle at Ulta tomorrow.


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's only for *new* customers..someone started a thread; I couldn't resist and checked, but wouldn't work for any of us subbers.


 Yeah I just saw the thread.

I might sign my mom up just to get the deal.


----------



## BabyMafalda (May 23, 2012)

Thank you for your help, girls!!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I just saw the thread.
> 
> I might sign my mom up just to get the deal.


 The $25 deal is available, but the other one's already sold out. I noticed when I checked. So scoop one up soon! Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## Hilde (May 23, 2012)

Chipping in on the hair oils as well here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Orofluido smells amazinggg. I love it &amp; bought it right after getting the sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I sampled the Kerastase as well and that gives my hair a bit more volume but Orofluido makes it straighter, if that makes sense..


----------



## yanelib27 (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hilde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Chipping in on the hair oils as well here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Orofluido smells amazinggg. I love it &amp; bought it right after getting the sample  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I sampled the Kerastase as well and that gives my hair a bit more volume but Orofluido makes it straighter, if that makes sense..


 For me its the exact opposite, which is why I prefer Kerastase. Isnt that funny?? I guess its true, we are all different, even our hair!


----------



## mega789 (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> but i didn't like the kerastase or the mythic oil on my hair, so i think it just depends on what kind of hair you have.  the orofluido and amika give my hair the best results so far.  the shu uemura is good too!  i think you just have to try them to see.


 
I like the Amika too actually just have to make sure I don't use too much.

My hair is slightly wavy and long, fine strands but I kinda have lots of them and it is pretty dry &amp; frizzy!

Like you said, I guess it depends on your hair.


----------



## mega789 (May 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *TXSlainte* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like it, especially at half off. It makes my hair pretty soft, and has a kind of vanilla-y scent. I usually use it when I air dry my hair, and although it doesn't eliminate frizz, it makes my hair softer and shinier. I plan on getting a bottle at Ulta tomorrow.


 I agree that is has more of a vanilla scent and not floral or rosy.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SarahElizSS* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How exactly did my mother who is 51 and my daughter whos age is listed as 16 on her profile get the exact same box? That doesnt make much sense to me!


 Birchbox does not pay attention to your profile.  Plain and simple.  Sorry, but based on my 2 months receiving Birchbox, and comments from people reviewing their Birchbox on YouTube, which I have seen a lot of because I want to know what everyone is getting, they do not even really look at the Beauty Profile.  Except maybe I think they look at people's age when they throw the perfume samples in the boxes.  I'm 33 and to me Viva La Juicy smells like an old lady covered in baby powder.  After I told Birchbox that, I got an e-mail on choosing an age-appropriate scent, which was all about and only about Viva La Juicy, which I think is kinda rude, considering that how people feel about scents and what people like to wear is not based on how old we are.  Just because I'm a certain age does not mean I should choose scents that Birchbox likes for people that age.  I happen to like cotton candy scents and sugary scents and fruity green scents, not baby powder.  This month I got Arquiste L'Etrog, one of Arquiste's scents that seems to be used by a lot of older women in their 50's and 60's.  The older ladies where I work use scents similar to L'Etrog.  I don't think perfume is an age thing, but I have read that as women age our sense of smell changes, which is how I attribute the fact that older women gravitate toward strong musky scents.  Maybe they have a harder time distinguishing fruity, caramel, green scents.


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 24, 2012)

Has anyone else noticed that May's Birchbox is not showing up in their Points History or their Purchase History?  I e-mailed Birchbox last Monday to ask about this and I have not gotten a reply.  I e-mailed them again tonight and I haven't even gotten the automated reply yet.  It's only been an hour, but when I e-mail them any other time, the auto-reply is pretty much immediate.  It just says they got the e-mail, and will reply within 3 business days, but I'm used to getting it every time, so this is a little weird that it hasn't shown up yet. 

I got my May Birchbox, obviously, and I have 258 points right now.  After I review the last 2 items in my box this month, I'll have 278 points, but I really want the 10 points for actually buying the box as well, to make my total so far 288 points before I buy something else from the Birchbox website or they do the autopay for the June box.  I have the monthly subscription with the autopay thing, and my bank has processed the payment for the May box, so I don't see what the problem is. 

Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## calexxia (May 24, 2012)

Um, when you do monthly, I think only the INITIAL month do you get the 10 points for the purchase--that's how I remember it from when I was month to month. If that's incorrect, then I got gypped on SEVERAL months' points.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 24, 2012)

I'm month to month, and you do not get 10 points each month for the box...you only get that as a bonus on your first box.


----------



## viccckyhoang (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm month to month, and you do not get 10 points each month for the box...you only get that as a bonus on your first box.


 correct  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but if you signed up for the year then you get 110 points... something like that ;]


----------



## Playedinloops (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> correct  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but if you signed up for the year then you get 110 points... something like that ;]


 Exactly, it's in the FAQ: 

Quote: You earn 10 points for your first month if you have a recurring subscription. You will not automatically receive 10 points in subsequent months but you can earn 40+ points each month by filling out the product feedback surveys. If you have a womenâ€™s subscription, sign up for a year or upgrade and you'll earn 110 points right away.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 24, 2012)

They  definitely only give points for the first box on a monthly sub. After that, you only get them for purchases and reviews.  I assume you have the odd number -258- because of purchases. But the points reward system only works in increments of 100.  So I don't think the difference between 258 and 288 matters in terms of a purchase right now.

*For every 100 points, get $10 in the Birchbox Shop.*

That is stated right on the dashboard.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone else noticed that May's Birchbox is not showing up in their Points History or their Purchase History?  I e-mailed Birchbox last Monday to ask about this and I have not gotten a reply.  I e-mailed them again tonight and I haven't even gotten the automated reply yet.  It's only been an hour, but when I e-mail them any other time, the auto-reply is pretty much immediate.  It just says they got the e-mail, and will reply within 3 business days, but I'm used to getting it every time, so this is a little weird that it hasn't shown up yet. 

I got my May Birchbox, obviously, and I have 258 points right now.  After I review the last 2 items in my box this month, I'll have 278 points, but I really want the 10 points for actually buying the box as well, to make my total so far 288 points before I buy something else from the Birchbox website or they do the autopay for the June box.  I have the monthly subscription with the autopay thing, and my bank has processed the payment for the May box, so I don't see what the problem is. 

Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Sourkraut (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I happen to like cotton candy scents and sugary scents and fruity green scents


 You sound like me, which means you'll probably wind up with a bunch of perfume samples from Birchbox that you won't wear more than once, if that. Do you have any recommendations for scents that you do like? I'm just getting into the perfume thing and haven't found many that fit the sugary scent description, but maybe I'm not trying out the right ones.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Sourkraut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You sound like me, which means you'll probably wind up with a bunch of perfume samples from Birchbox that you won't wear more than once, if that. Do you have any recommendations for scents that you do like? I'm just getting into the perfume thing and haven't found many that fit the sugary scent description, but maybe I'm not trying out the right ones.


 Aquolina pink sugar and wonderstruck by taylor swift are sweet and sugary...I loooove them.


----------



## Wida (May 24, 2012)

I'm just going to jump right in and offer a few suggestions because I like the same type of scents.  Aquolina Pink Sugar is a favorite sugary scent, as is Britney Spears Curious or Fantasy.  Both are super sweet, almost marshmallow-y.  I'm not a Britney fan at all, but I do love her perfumes.  I've heard that the Mariah Carey scents are sweet sugary scents too, but I haven't tried those.  My all time favorite perfume is DKNY Be Delicious - the original one.  It's a fruitier scent, but I love it. 



> Originally Posted by *Sourkraut* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You sound like me, which means you'll probably wind up with a bunch of perfume samples from Birchbox that you won't wear more than once, if that. Do you have any recommendations for scents that you do like? I'm just getting into the perfume thing and haven't found many that fit the sugary scent description, but maybe I'm not trying out the right ones.


----------



## ladygrey (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aquolina pink sugar and wonderstruck by taylor swift are sweet and sugary...I loooove them.


 Those smell sooooo good. Another sweet and delicious one is Coach Poppy! I like scents that smell like candy.


----------



## amberlamps (May 24, 2012)

I agree with Pink Sugar, Be Delicious, and Poppy. But make sure it's Poppy and not Poppy flower, that one smells gross. I haven't tried Wonderstruck yet even though I got it in my BB.

Benefit's Ring My Bella is pretty sweet too. and  Tokidoki's Ciao Ciao. I haven't smelled their others.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm just going to jump right in and offer a few suggestions because I like the same type of scents.  Aquolina Pink Sugar is a favorite sugary scent, as is Britney Spears Curious or Fantasy.  Both are super sweet, almost marshmallow-y.  I'm not a Britney fan at all, but I do love her perfumes.  I've heard that the Mariah Carey scents are sweet sugary scents too, but I haven't tried those.  My all time favorite perfume is DKNY Be Delicious - the original one.  It's a fruitier scent, but I love it.


 I also enjoy the britney ones, and the DKNY. The beyonce one that is in an orange bottle, can't remember it's name though, is also very sweet.


----------



## Meggpi (May 24, 2012)

Philosophy Falling in Love used to be my go to super-sweet scent, until I had a bad breakup and had to change all my fragrances.  Off the subject, does anyone else have really strong scent triggered memories?  It literally nauseates me even after 6 years.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Philosophy Falling in Love used to be my go to super-sweet scent, until I had a bad breakup and had to change all my fragrances.  Off the subject, does anyone else have really strong scent triggered memories?  It literally nauseates me even after 6 years.


 I think that is a common thing! I know taylor swift said when she was designing her fragrance she wanted it to be something people associated with a memory. 

My first boyfriend wore curve for men, I still can't smell it without being transported back to my 16 year old self lol.


----------



## ladygrey (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with Pink Sugar, Be Delicious, and Poppy. But make sure it's Poppy and not Poppy flower, that one smells gross. I haven't tried Wonderstruck yet even though I got it in my BB.
> 
> Benefit's Ring My Bella is pretty sweet too. and  Tokidoki's Ciao Ciao. I haven't smelled their others.


 Oh yeah, Poppy Flower is groadie. I was so disappointed when I tried it. Poppy smells so good, so Flower was definitely a major letdown.



> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Philosophy Falling in Love used to be my go to super-sweet scent, until I had a bad breakup and had to change all my fragrances.  Off the subject, does anyone else have really strong scent triggered memories?  It literally nauseates me even after 6 years.


 I cannot use Tide laundry detergent! It reminds me of a really awful ex-boyfriend. His car always smelled like that. Bleeegh.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those smell sooooo good. Another sweet and delicious one is Coach Poppy! I like scents that smell like candy.


 I am wearing this one right now. I love it!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree with Pink Sugar, Be Delicious, and Poppy. But make sure it's Poppy and not Poppy flower, that one smells gross. I haven't tried Wonderstruck yet even though I got it in my BB.
> 
> Benefit's Ring My Bella is pretty sweet too. and  Tokidoki's Ciao Ciao. I haven't smelled their others.


 I agree with you, Poppy Flower is no good.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 24, 2012)

I have tons of memories from smells, be it perfume/cologne to food smells lol.. Armani aqua di Gio and Ralph Lauren Romance colognes remind me of especially painful relationships and breakups. If I meet a man and smell that, it gives me butterflies and then makes me sick lol. I like sugary smells, too, and am all over the Taylor Swift perfume. Paris Hilton also released some sugary sweet perfumes. But I like a range, my faves being Jessica Simpson Fancy, Dior Hypnotic Poison, Viktor &amp; Rolf Flowerbomb, Wonderstruck, Bvlgari Omnia Coral and Blue Notte and Juicy Coutoure, which many seem to dislike..those are my top ones.


----------



## mega789 (May 24, 2012)

I feel so dumb this month..After being on the forums and reading about the boxes and fretting over my boxes, I just realized that my 2nd box was missing the other Algenist Moisturizer I was suposed to get. I thought I was supposed to get 2 of them this month and I only got one. My box with Kerastase products, clam bake polish and the Skin transformer was supposed to get the Algenist. Funny, cause this box was pretty good without it. I called BB and they are all out, so I got credited 100 points. I'm happy they did that, but man it would have been nice to have the Algenist as it is great!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 24, 2012)

I love using the Algenist at night time, but I cant use it as a day moisturizer. My face gets too oily. I use my Murad primer and Dr Jart BB cream and thats working great for me.


----------



## Meggpi (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have tons of memories from smells, be it perfume/cologne to food smells lol.. Armani aqua di Gio and Ralph Lauren Romance colognes remind me of especially painful relationships and breakups. If I meet a man and smell that, it gives me butterflies and then makes me sick lol. I like sugary smells, too, and am all over the Taylor Swift perfume. Paris Hilton also released some sugary sweet perfumes. But I like a range, my faves being Jessica Simpson Fancy, Dior Hypnotic Poison, Viktor &amp; Rolf Flowerbomb, Wonderstruck, Bvlgari Omnia Coral and Blue Notte and Juicy Coutoure, which many seem to dislike..those are my top ones.


 I was going to suggest Flowerbomb as well, but my goodness is it a polarizing fragrance.  When I wear it people either fall to their knees with worship or visibly scrunch their nose.  I personally only really love it on dry-down, for the first hour on me it is sweet to the point of cloying.    

Did anyone else who got the Flor Y Canto really love it?  It didn't come off as grandmotherly at all to me, rather than powdery and artificial it smells like I'm in the middle of a flower market.  For $165 the 2 hours it lasted on my skin would never cut it, I wish it wasn't so hoity toity as to not put out a lotion.  Guess scented lotion is for the proles.

I'm glad other people have the scent aversion as well.  One of the most dramatically bad relationships I ever had he was a designer cologne junkie so pretty much all men's scents make me sick.  Luckily my fantastic boyfriend only ever smells like Dove Men's body wash and sometimes gym sweat, which I don't mind (when it's his).


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that is a common thing! I know taylor swift said when she was designing her fragrance she wanted it to be something people associated with a memory.
> 
> My first boyfriend wore curve for men, I still can't smell it without being transported back to my 16 year old self lol.


 ah!  my 16 year old self had a boyfriend who wore curve too!  the same thing happens to me.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 24, 2012)

I think my ultimate one is the Dior Hypnotic Poison. I've always gotten compliments on that one, without fail! One time, I had 2 guys follow me into a store because they caught a whiff when I walked by. Lol, snagged my last boyfriend with it; he said it smelled so good and yummy, it was something that he always remembered about me after we first met.


----------



## wadedl (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was going to suggest Flowerbomb as well, but my goodness is it a polarizing fragrance.  When I wear it people either fall to their knees with worship or visibly scrunch their nose.  I personally only really love it on dry-down, for the first hour on me it is sweet to the point of cloying.
> 
> ...


 I really liked the Flor Y Canto as well. My husband is the pickiest ever when it comes to perfume and he like it as well. He only likes me to wear Angel and then he complains that his eyes sting when I wear it; which Flor y Canto did not do. He thinks every other scent besides those two smell like old lady though.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 24, 2012)

I haven't tried Flora y Canto, but have heard good things. For the price and lack of staying power, I'll pass on purchasing a bottle. I do love perfumed lotions, though! It's a great way to cut costs, but still enjoy scents, especially the more costly ones! I have lots of those and always seem to want more, haha.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 24, 2012)

I received both the Algenist lotion and cream.  Using one for day and one for night.  Love the way it feels after I apply it.  So soft.  And it smells like cucumbers (although that's probably the algae I'm smelling). 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love using the Algenist at night time, but I cant use it as a day moisturizer. My face gets too oily. I use my Murad primer and Dr Jart BB cream and thats working great for me.


----------



## Meggpi (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I haven't tried Flora y Canto, but have heard good things. For the price and lack of staying power, I'll pass on purchasing a bottle. I do love perfumed lotions, though! It's a great way to cut costs, but still enjoy scents, especially the more costly ones! I have lots of those and always seem to want more, haha.


 I live for these : http://www.cbihateperfume.com/2ml-travel-sizes.html  I can't afford a real bottle of any of his scents, but I tend to prefer not to commit to liking a scent after a few months anyway.  These are totally absurd scents though, but I'm a bit off myself.


----------



## jbird1175 (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel so dumb this month..After being on the forums and reading about the boxes and fretting over my boxes, I just realized that my 2nd box was missing the other Algenist Moisturizer I was suposed to get. I thought I was supposed to get 2 of them this month and I only got one. My box with Kerastase products, clam bake polish and the Skin transformer was supposed to get the Algenist. Funny, cause this box was pretty good without it. I called BB and they are all out, so I got credited 100 points. I'm happy they did that, but man it would have been nice to have the Algenist as it is great!


Well I guess that means I am probably NOT getting the Algensit in my second box. Bummer! I really like it and had my fingers crossed for it. I hopefully should be getting my second box tomorrow. My account has not updated with what I'm receiving (which is killing me) so it will be a surprise.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 24, 2012)

I loved the names on that perfume site lol! Which ones have you tried Meggpi?


----------



## yanelib27 (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received both the Algenist lotion and cream.  Using one for day and one for night.  Love the way it feels after I apply it.  So soft.  And it smells like cucumbers (although that's probably the algae I'm smelling).
> 
> ...


----------



## missionista (May 24, 2012)

> I live for these : http://www.cbihateperfume.com/2ml-travel-sizes.html  I can't afford a real bottle of any of his scents, but I tend to prefer not to commit to liking a scent after a few months anyway.  These are totally absurd scents though, but I'm a bit off myself.


 I have a few of his.  I like The Fir Tree as a room scent, rather than as a body scent.  It is wonderfully pine-y, and smells like a christmas tree in your house.  Very strong though.  I have I am a Dandelion and the Ginger one as body scents (the little 2ml sizes).  I like them, but they don't have much staying power.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 24, 2012)

I like the lotion better than the cream, but that might be because it's almost summer. The lotion came in a pump dispenser and the cream is in a jar.  They both are gel-like but the cream is definitely thicker.  I was curious about the eye cream--good to hear that you like it.  I might cave and buy it.  Eye cream lasts forever.



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Which one do you prefer? Is the cream thicker thn the lotion? I am pretty sure mine is the daily moisturizer, Im not at home so I cant double check, but I think thats what it is. I also got the eye cream and I really like that as well


----------



## meaganola (May 24, 2012)

This is going to sound like a commercial, I know, but I can't help it:  I can't wear any of the perfumes Birchbox sends because I can't wear alcohol-based scent, but I'm not scent-free thanks to Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab.  It's all perfume oil.  And they have...  A *lot* of different scents.  Literally hundreds (they have something like three dozen not-limited-edition *collections*), and they also have seasonal limited edition stuff, so I think that they have released over two thousand different oils over the years.  Their catalog is daunting and can be more than slightly baffling at first, but if anyone wants me to help pick through it and try to figure out something to try, just let me know.  I've spent a *lot* of time dealing with their oils over the past four and a half years.  

In other news, I was called into my boss's office today for a closed-door meeting.  The topic:  My raise.  Which I was unaware existed.  It was retroactive going back a month or so, and it's set to hit my bank account tomorrow.  And Birchbox decided today was the day to deliver the monthly bonus point email!  I'm going to work on my order this evening.  I really, *really* want some of those $12.50-a-box teas.  But first, an hour-long walk.  Unless it starts pouring when I'm five blocks away like it did the other night.  It's May in Portland.  You never know what the weather is going to be like from minute to minute.  Or even block to block.


----------



## Meggpi (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I loved the names on that perfume site lol! Which ones have you tried Meggpi?


 http://www.cbihateperfume.com/perfume.html There are full descriptions of them all (hover the mouse over), and they literally smell EXACTLY like they say they do.  It's some kind of evil genius.  I have Tea/Rose, To See a Flower, and Narcissus.  Can you tell I love florals?  I particularly like ones that smell like actual flowers instead of being super sweet (not that I don't wear sweet scents sometimes, just less than I used to).  I'm dying to try Russian Caravan Tea but I'm a bit afraid of it, and I know my boyfriend will hate it.  He likes the teenageish berry and vanilla scents.  I guess it's olfactory equivalent of guys liking pigtails.  He wants me to get a full size Kate Spade Twirl...  

I have smelled Old Books that the person who introduced me to it had and it smells...exactly like old books.  Like the school library almost. Edit: It smells like a library because I was wrong and it's called 'In the Library' and it smells like old books.


----------



## Meggpi (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is going to sound like a commercial, I know, but I can't help it:  I can't wear any of the perfumes Birchbox sends because I can't wear alcohol-based scent, but I'm not scent-free thanks to Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab.  It's all perfume oil.  And they have...  A *lot* of different scents.  Literally hundreds (they have something like three dozen not-limited-edition *collections*), and they also have seasonal limited edition stuff, so I think that they have released over two thousand different oils over the years.  Their catalog is daunting and can be more than slightly baffling at first, but if anyone wants me to help pick through it and try to figure out something to try, just let me know.  I've spent a *lot* of time dealing with their oils over the past four and a half years.
> 
> In other news, I was called into my boss's office today for a closed-door meeting.  The topic:  My raise.  Which I was unaware existed.  It was retroactive going back a month or so, and it's set to hit my bank account tomorrow.  And Birchbox decided today was the day to deliver the monthly bonus point email!  I'm going to work on my order this evening.  I really, *really* want some of those $12.50-a-box teas.  But first, an hour-long walk.  Unless it starts pouring when I'm five blocks away like it did the other night.  It's May in Portland.  You never know what the weather is going to be like from minute to minute.  Or even block to block.


 Even though you can't wear alcohol based scents, are there any that you really like?  What I do to find new perfumes sometimes is go to www.basenotes.net or www.fragrantica.com and look up the notes on my favorite scents and try to find things in common that I tend to like, and then find other scents that have the same notes.  Maybe that could be a start?  Do they list notes in their mixes?


----------



## Auntboo (May 24, 2012)

> This is going to sound like a commercial, I know, but I can't help it: Â I can't wear any of the perfumes Birchbox sends because I can't wear alcohol-based scent, but I'm not scent-free thanks to Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab. Â It's all perfume oil. Â And they have... Â A *lot* of different scents. Â Literally hundreds (they have something like three dozen not-limited-edition *collections*), and they also have seasonal limited edition stuff, so I think that they have released over two thousand different oils over the years. Â Their catalog is daunting and can be more than slightly baffling at first, but if anyone wants me to help pick through it and try to figure out something to try, just let me know. Â I've spent a *lot* of time dealing with their oils over the past four and a half years. Â  In other news, I was called into my boss's office today for a closed-door meeting. Â The topic: Â My raise. Â Which I was unaware existed. Â It was retroactive going back a month or so, and it's set to hit my bank account tomorrow. Â And Birchbox decided today was the day to deliver the monthly bonus point email! Â I'm going to work on my order this evening. Â I really, *really* want some of those $12.50-a-box teas. Â But first, an hour-long walk. Â Unless it starts pouring when I'm five blocks away like it did the other night. Â It's May in Portland. Â You never know what the weather is going to be like from minute to minute. Â Or even block to block.


 Ooh, I was given a couple BPAL imps as a Christmas gift and I love them but you are right, the vast number of options is overwhelming. Congrats on the raise!


----------



## amberlamps (May 24, 2012)

I've gotten 5 compliments on my nails today. I'm wearing Age of Aquarius from Color Club that I got for free with my BB points. Everybody loves this color, apparently.


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Philosophy Falling in Love used to be my go to super-sweet scent, until I had a bad breakup and had to change all my fragrances.  Off the subject, does anyone else have really strong scent triggered memories?  It literally nauseates me even after 6 years.


  Absolutely!  And not only scent-triggered memories but strong flashbacks to certain songs I hear on the radio.  My friends and I would try to re-trigger happy memories to songs after one of us would have a bad breakup.  In other words, if my friend and her ex had "a song" just for them, after the break up we would play the song over and over jumping around and being crazy.  Then, the next time she would hear the song she might laugh remembering her crazy friends instead of crying over a lost love.  Ahhh.....makes me laugh just thinking about all we'd do to support our buddies.


----------



## calexxia (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was going to suggest Flowerbomb as well, but my goodness is it a polarizing fragrance.  When I wear it people either fall to their knees with worship or visibly scrunch their nose.  I personally only really love it on dry-down, for the first hour on me it is sweet to the point of cloying.


 I love Flowerbomb since (to me) it smells like a floral version of Angel, which is my current fave (and also another VERY polarizing fragrance!)


----------



## iugirl13 (May 25, 2012)

I emailed Birchbox on Sunday and I have yet to hear back from them! I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## JessicaMarie (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I emailed Birchbox on Sunday and I have yet to hear back from them! I'm not sure what to do.


 Be patient. They have had a ton of extra emails over the past few weeks regarding the Dr Jart samples. It took them about a week to get back to my reply and they even apologized for the delay. I'm sure they are working through their emails as quickly as possible.


----------



## JessicaMarie (May 25, 2012)

Just purchased the Kiehl's Abyssine Cream + and only had to spend 21 dollars out of my own pocket! Now to make my sample last until it gets here...lol.


----------



## Naun-Negotiable (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just purchased the Kiehl's Abyssine Cream + and only had to spend 21 dollars out of my own pocket! Now to make my sample last until it gets here...lol.




NICE! i wish i had the points to buy the algenist lotion outright but alas  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i love it so much!


----------



## mega789 (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> http://www.cbihateperfume.com/perfume.html There are full descriptions of them all (hover the mouse over), and they literally smell EXACTLY like they say they do.  It's some kind of evil genius.  I have Tea/Rose, To See a Flower, and Narcissus.  Can you tell I love florals?  I particularly like ones that smell like actual flowers instead of being super sweet (not that I don't wear sweet scents sometimes, just less than I used to).  I'm dying to try Russian Caravan Tea but I'm a bit afraid of it, and I know my boyfriend will hate it.  He likes the teenageish berry and vanilla scents.  I guess it's olfactory equivalent of guys liking pigtails.  He wants me to get a full size Kate Spade Twirl...
> 
> I have smelled Old Books that the person who introduced me to it had and it smells...exactly like old books.  Like the school library almost. Edit: It smells like a library because I was wrong and it's called 'In the Library' and it smells like old books.


 I so love florals too and can't handle any alcohol/chemical based perfumes. I get really ill, including migraines, anxiety, nausea, red &amp; itchy eyes &amp; overall sick feeling and very irritated &amp; can't function.  I have never tried these fragrance oils, but sounds like I should. One of my fav perfumes growing up was Nina Ricci Les Belles. I wonder if there is something similar to that. It's citrusy and floral I would say.


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 25, 2012)

Anyone else still waiting on a second Gossip Girl May box?  My confirmation shipping mail indicates mine won't get here until next Wednesday!


----------



## tawnyanshawn (May 25, 2012)

On a different note.  Not going to lie, I am really excited for June box.  Has anyone started a thread for it yet?  not the BB man one.


----------



## Coocabarra (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tawnyanshawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On a different note.  Not going to lie, I am really excited for June box.  Has anyone started a thread for it yet?  not the BB man one.


 I haven't seen one started yet


----------



## iugirl13 (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tawnyanshawn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On a different note.  Not going to lie, I am really excited for June box.  Has anyone started a thread for it yet?  not the BB man one.


 

Do we know a theme or anything about it yet?


----------



## PeridotCricket (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm just going to jump right in and offer a few suggestions because I like the same type of scents.  Aquolina Pink Sugar is a favorite sugary scent, as is Britney Spears Curious or Fantasy.  Both are super sweet, almost marshmallow-y.  I'm not a Britney fan at all, but I do love her perfumes.  I've heard that the Mariah Carey scents are sweet sugary scents too, but I haven't tried those.  My all time favorite perfume is DKNY Be Delicious - the original one.  It's a fruitier scent, but I love it.


 I will have to try these.  Thank you for the recommendations.


----------



## tawnyanshawn (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I am not sure, but I keep seeing things on facebook about getting summer ready. So that maybe it.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 25, 2012)

If it's beachy themed, I'd love to see some body oil, some self tanner, hair stuff for fun and sexy waves/body, maybe some shimmery makeup and a beautiful nail polish like Essie's Turquoise and Caicos... That's a start lol..


----------



## shandimessmer (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If it's beachy themed, I'd love to see some body oil, some self tanner, hair stuff for fun and sexy waves/body, maybe some shimmery makeup and a beautiful nail polish like Essie's Turquoise and Caicos... That's a start lol..


 I totally agree with this! It'd be awesome Does anyone know when the new thread is gonna start?


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 25, 2012)

SPF forgot that one! Maybe a nice oil free moisturiser or cooling after sun gel with aloe vera...mmmm. yep, I want my June BB!


----------



## JessicaMarie (May 25, 2012)

Nvm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kittables (May 25, 2012)

Hell yeah to all of that! Bring on the next box!! 



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If it's beachy themed, I'd love to see some body oil, some self tanner, hair stuff for fun and sexy waves/body, maybe some shimmery makeup and a beautiful nail polish like Essie's Turquoise and Caicos... That's a start lol..


----------



## peebeenjay (May 25, 2012)

Just received my first BB today! I am super excited because I got the Stila liner in Flash! I was hoping for a bolder color but it'll do. of course my BB cream was empty too but I emailed [email protected] and just waiting to hear back from them I presume over the weekend. Oh and I just joined makeuptalk as well and hope to contribute many many things!


----------



## yanelib27 (May 25, 2012)

never mind  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> does anyone know the codes for the extra points at the end of the month? spend 35 and get so many points, spend 75 and get so many points


 buy35bonus35

buy50bonus75


----------



## yanelib27 (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *JessicaMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just had an ad pop up on Facebook saying you can get 15% off Summer Beauty Essentials on BB using the code BBsummer15 Go stock up ladies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Oh it says it ends the 28th


 I JUST TRIED IT AND ITS NOT VALID 

EDIT: IT IS VALID ONLY ON CERTAIN ITEMS! AE SCHUCKS I GUESS I WILL HAVE TO WAIT TILL JUNE TO GET MORE KERASTASE AFTER ALL


----------



## JessicaMarie (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I JUST TRIED IT AND ITS NOT VALID


 Aww sorry, I should have known not to trust those Facebook ads, I'll edit my post.


----------



## Country Chic (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Anyone else still waiting on a second Gossip Girl May box?  My confirmation shipping mail indicates mine won't get here until next Wednesday!


My shipping eta was Tue 5/29/12 &amp; I rec'd it today.  Hopefully you will rec yours tomorrow!


----------



## Country Chic (May 25, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *peebeenjay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just received my first BB today! I am super excited because I got the Stila liner in Flash! I was hoping for a bolder color but it'll do. of course my BB cream was empty too but I emailed [email protected] and just waiting to hear back from them I presume over the weekend. Oh and I just joined makeuptalk as well and hope to contribute many many things!


If you haven't tried it yet &amp; would like to swap, I rec'd Curacao today.  I haven't even opened the box it is in.  Let me know if you are interested.


----------



## arendish (May 26, 2012)

I received my replacement Dr. Jart+ today! They sent out two to each of us, which is pretty awesome.

The card that came with them read:

Hi,

Thank you for your patience! We apologize that the Dr. Jart+ BB Cream samples are under-filled. We are sending you two additional bottles so that you can get enough product to decide whether you like it or not. From our non-scientific in-office tests, we found if you store them overnight with the cap down the formula comes out easily.

All the best,

Birchbox

Definitely happy with that.


----------



## page5 (May 26, 2012)

I'd given up receiving my Dr. Jart replacement. BB emailed on 5/16 saying I would receive a replacement shortly (whatever that means) - haven't received anything yet.


----------



## arendish (May 26, 2012)

That's about when I emailed. I think it's just taking them awhile. Think about how many people they had to mail these to with no preparation. It is something we should have had in the first place, but I feel like they really are trying with not only sending us another but including an extra in there to make sure everyone is happy.


----------



## SeptEllis (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'd given up receiving my Dr. Jart replacement. BB emailed on 5/16 saying I would receive a replacement shortly (whatever that means) - haven't received anything yet.


I wrote almost around the same time and just received my replacements BB creams yesterday. It's the same tube, but they gave 2 and the tip of "store them overnight with the cap down the formula comes out easily." Um... it shouldn't have to come with instructions on how to get out of the tube.


----------



## page5 (May 26, 2012)

I originally emailed them on May 10 about the problem, received the reply May 16.

They need better quality control and more equality between the boxes. I am just disappointed in the number of one use samples I receive every month. Those are not deluxe samples IMHO.


----------



## SeptEllis (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I originally emailed them on May 10 about the problem, received the reply May 16.
> 
> They need better quality control and more equality between the boxes. I am just disappointed in the number of one use samples I receive every month. Those are not deluxe samples IMHO.


Agree. When I wrote them I wasn't even asking for a replacement. Just telling them that they indicate they will give deluxe samples that allow you enough product to determine if for you. And this just seemed small for a foundation-ish type of product. I could be wrong, but it just felt that way.


----------



## shandimessmer (May 26, 2012)

I e-mailed them about the BB cream that I got and I haven't heard anything back, which means I probably won't hear anything until Tuesday at the earliest.


----------



## StillPooh (May 26, 2012)

Good things come to those who wait...I've been stalking my Rack every week for the past month since seeing this bonanza below. And today, I FINALLY bought UD's BOS IV (for $28.97 plus tax)! 




 Between that and finally scoring theBalm palettes I've been coveting (Meet Matt(e) and Nude 'Tude) on HauteLook, I think I've got enough new warpaint to keep me busy for awhile. 



 Oh, and NYX's Butt Naked palette, too!

Gonna keep staking those Too Faced kits, though. 







> Originally Posted by *Lilith McKee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Off topic but I decided to go to the new Nordstroms Rack that opened up here in Connecticut this weekend and saw this display with awesome beauty stuffs!  I bought myself a UD book of shadows for 28 bucks.  I am thinking of going back, they had these huge lovely stila shadow palettes for less then half price.  Man I love outlet stores


----------



## AWWREEAWNUH (May 26, 2012)

wow. i jsut tried to transfer points from one account to another because i have been saving to buy a clarisonic and they told me they were no longer authorized to do that ;/ what a bummer.


----------



## Lilith McKee (May 26, 2012)

YAY for you!!!  I love UD's BOS IV! I find the colors quite usable, I can even pull off the blues with my olive skin and brown eyes.  Not a huge fan of the few glittery shadows but the rest of them are so lovely.  Glad you were able to snag some good stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Hilde (May 26, 2012)

Will they still transfer points if you're closing an account? I want to close my second one..


----------



## StillPooh (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Lilith McKee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> YAY for you!!!  I love UD's BOS IV! I find the colors quite usable, I can even pull off the blues with my olive skin and brown eyes.  Not a huge fan of the few glittery shadows but the rest of them are so lovely.  Glad you were able to snag some good stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


 Yay for *you*! If I hadn't seen your post I'd never have thought to check out the Rack, and I don't usually shop there. I will go more often now!


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Good things come to those who wait...I've been stalking my Rack every week for the past month since seeing this bonanza below. And today, I FINALLY bought UD's BOS IV (for $28.97 plus tax)!
> 
> ...


 Jealous!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hilde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Will they still transfer points if you're closing an account? I want to close my second one..


 I don't think so anymore. There was a lot of discussion several pages back and it appears BB is no longer allowing people to move points from accounts. So use them or lose them.


----------



## Hilde (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't think so anymore. There was a lot of discussion several pages back and it appears BB is no longer allowing people to move points from accounts. So use them or lose them.


 Ah thanks. I thought that was only between two active accounts. Darn. I have 160, so that's a bit of a useless number..


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Hilde* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ah thanks. I thought that was only between two active accounts. Darn. I have 160, so that's a bit of a useless number..


 You could wait til next month, review and make a purchase. You'd probably reach 200 points and could drop an account then.


----------



## Hilde (May 26, 2012)

Great excuse for keeping my BB for another month!


----------



## iugirl13 (May 26, 2012)

Did any of you ladies receive the Ojon shampoo in your Birchbox? My hair is super soft now and I can't tell if it is from the Ojon or the new boar bristle brush I bought last night.


----------



## StillPooh (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Did any of you ladies receive the Ojon shampoo in your Birchbox?


 Yes, and I liked it enough to buy a whole set of Ojon products as the QVC Today's Special Value last week!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, and I liked it enough to buy a whole set of Ojon products as the QVC Today's Special Value last week!


 I saw that, looked like a good deal! lol


----------



## iugirl13 (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, and I liked it enough to buy a whole set of Ojon products as the QVC Today's Special Value last week!


 Did it make your hair super soft too? I honestly don't think my hair has ever been this soft!


----------



## StillPooh (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iugirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did it make your hair super soft too? I honestly don't think my hair has ever been this soft!


 I haven't paid attention, but I do like how silky and well-behaved it is!


----------



## iugirl13 (May 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I haven't paid attention, but I do like how silky and well-behaved it is!


 

I am really really liking it. The one thing about Birchbox is I get stuff I would probably have never bought or tried before and end up loving it.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 27, 2012)

I got my replacement Dr. Jart's yesterday, so don't give up hope.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bliss (May 27, 2012)

Is everyone who got Dr. Jarts in their box getting replacements or only the people who emailed them?


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 27, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Bliss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is everyone who got Dr. Jarts in their box getting replacements or only the people who emailed them?


People who contacted them are receiving replacements.


----------



## iugirl13 (May 27, 2012)

I actually really liked the Dr. Jart's BB cream, once I got a usable sample! At first I thought it was going to be too dark but it evened out nicely. I also couldn't even tell it was there. So I bought it on Sephora last night and ended up getting lots of other goodies for free.






The best freebie was the dior deluxe sample pack



I am so excited for it to ship and get here!


----------



## Missyrocks (May 27, 2012)

> Good things come to those who wait...I've been stalking my Rack every week for the past month since seeing this bonanza below. And today, I FINALLY bought UD's BOS IV (for $28.97 plus tax)!Â :clap Â Between that and finally scoring theBalm palettes I've been coveting (Meet Matt(e) and Nude 'Tude) on HauteLook, I think I've got enough new warpaint to keep me busy for awhile.Â :icon_chee Â Oh, and NYX's Butt Naked palette, too! Gonna keep staking those Too Faced kits, though.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks you guys for the heads up. I'm foaming at the mouth looking at those shelves! Lol.


----------



## arendish (May 27, 2012)

So, for some reason on Birchbox.com I can leave feedback for the Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Glow Pads. Nothing else shows feedback (I've looked) so I'm thinking maybe next month's box? It's strange that one odd thing shows feedback, though.


----------



## bethbr00tality (May 27, 2012)

I hope so, I love the Glow Pads.  =]



> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, for some reason on Birchbox.com I can leave feedback for the Dr. Dennis Gross Alpha Beta Glow Pads. Nothing else shows feedback (I've looked) so I'm thinking maybe next month's box? It's strange that one odd thing shows feedback, though.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 27, 2012)

It doesn't on mine so maybe you are on to something!


----------



## StellaSunshine (May 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my replacement Dr. Jart's yesterday, so don't give up hope.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Me too.  I can't wait to try it out.  I'm leaving the tubes cap down overnight like BB suggested and I'll test it out tomorrow.


----------



## sleepykat (May 28, 2012)

I have been using the Dr. Jart's Water Fuse BB Cream. I didn't get it in my Birchbox, but I received two from trades. I like it a lot. I still greatly prefer the hot pink Skin79, but the Dr. Jart's works better for me than any foundation or tinted moisturizer I've ever used. It sets quickly in my opinion, but if you blend quickly a little goes a long way. Which is good, since we all know it was only a little in the tube. From the two tubes, I've had four full-face applicaions so far, and I believe I should be able to get one or two more. I find the finish to be slightly dewy on me. It's nice, because products that are supposed to look dewy usually just look oily on me, but the Dr. Jart's had a nice balance for me. I do not need to use a separate moisturizer with it. If you have more oily skin, you might want a blotting sheet or two during the day, but I wouldn't recommend powder over it.

I will be trying the Premium one next.


----------



## tameloy (May 28, 2012)

Is there a thread for the June boxes yet? They posted something on FB yesterday that may or may not have been a clue of what's to come...


----------



## MandyLu13 (May 28, 2012)

that worked for me last month, but I didn't check until after it had shipped. Go to veiw all new products and then the ones you can give feedback on - that's what you're getting in you box. But again, I didn't try that until after they had shipped, but before they updated my page.


----------



## dryadsbubble (May 28, 2012)

I've finally had a chance to try out everything (well, except the BB cream) that I received in my first Birchbox. I know a lot of ladies already received this box (Box #3, I believe), so I'll just leave the link where I wrote a summary of the items. 

http://adryadsbubble.blogspot.com/

I'm already getting excited for the June box; anyone have any hints yet about what we can expect for next month?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## arendish (May 28, 2012)

Yes, I checked all the new items and the ONLY one I could give feed back for were the Glow Pads in all the new products so far. Hm.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 28, 2012)

For all the bb cream fans, i saw a seller..neverprice on amazon and they're selling the SKIN79 BB cream for $9.49 right now...am tempted.. Who's used it and what kind of review do they give it?


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I checked all the new items and the ONLY one I could give feed back for were the Glow Pads in all the new products so far. Hm.


 i checked the new items too and so far i can't review anything yet. but it also doesn't look like they've added a lot yet.

here's to checking every day for the next week hah.


----------



## Denise Moya (May 28, 2012)

> For all the bb cream fans, i saw a seller..neverprice on amazon and they're selling the SKIN79 BB cream for $9.49 right now...am tempted.. Who's used it and what kind of review do they give it?


 I use the skin79 VIP gold (nw20-25 for reference). It has some gray to it but after about 5-10 minutes it adjusts really well. But beware of amazon sellers, a lot of them are fakes. The seller "Pink Gelee" is who I order from and it is 100% authentic!


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I use the skin79 VIP gold (nw20-25 for reference). It has some gray to it but after about 5-10 minutes it adjusts really well. But beware of amazon sellers, a lot of them are fakes. The seller "Pink Gelee" is who I order from and it is 100% authentic!


 I just bought a Skin79 sampler set to try them out and see...I used "seoulglamor," and they had good ratings with customers saying they used them multiple times...but we'll see. I really dislike that so many people are out there to rip consumers off, it's a bad business tactic.


----------



## Amber Barrera (May 28, 2012)

I ordered from Pink Gelee as well. I LOVE skin79. It's like I said before, my skin has never looked better. I have tried A LOT of different foundations starting in my early teens until now &amp; have used everything from high end brands to department store brands. I don't think I will every buy anything but skin79 again.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Amber Barrera* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered from Pink Gelee as well. I LOVE skin79. It's like I said before, my skin has never looked better. I have tried A LOT of different foundations starting in my early teens until now &amp; have used everything from high end brands to department store brands. I don't think I will every buy anything but skin79 again.


 When I see that, it makes me more excited to try something out! I hope that I'll be satisfied with one of the four minis I ordered..it'd be nice to cut down on some of my makeup steps lol.


----------



## Denise Moya (May 28, 2012)

> I ordered from Pink Gelee as well. I LOVE skin79. It's like I said before, my skin has never looked better. I have tried A LOT of different foundations starting in my early teens until now &amp; have used everything from high end brands to department store brands. I don't think I will every buy anything but skin79 again.


What color do you use and what type of skin do you have? I've heard the hot pink is really good for oily skin and the gold for dry. Then other people prefer the gold for oily..its so confusing bit I love the gold  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shandimessmer (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *arendish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I checked all the new items and the ONLY one I could give feed back for were the Glow Pads in all the new products so far. Hm.


 I have feedback showing up for that, too. Does that mean we're all getting one?


----------



## celiajuno (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have feedback showing up for that, too. Does that mean we're all getting one?


I do not have a give feedback option for the Glow Pads so probably not.


----------



## mega789 (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I use the skin79 VIP gold (nw20-25 for reference). It has some gray to it but after about 5-10 minutes it adjusts really well. But beware of amazon sellers, a lot of them are fakes. The seller "Pink Gelee" is who I order from and it is 100% authentic!


 Pheew I just ordered from Pink Gelee and good to know I'll be getting the real deal. I also buy from CostSell on Amazon and their stuff is authentic and I get my stuff fast!


----------



## Denise Moya (May 28, 2012)

> Pheew I just ordered from Pink Gelee and good to know I'll be getting the real deal. I also buy from CostSell on Amazon and their stuff is authentic and I get my stuff fast!


 Good to know, thanks! I ordered on the 21st and got it on the 25th! The tracking looked a lil funny for the first couple of days but got here before my estimated days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emr410 (May 28, 2012)

> Yes, I checked all the new items and the ONLY one I could give feed back for were the Glow Pads in all the new products so far. Hm.


 I am new to birchbox and this forum, but I just had to reply. I am not sure how you can tell which items are new, but I noticed I could leave feedback for Stila One Step Prime Color and Benefit's So Hooked on Carmella. How do you know what the new items are?


----------



## celiajuno (May 28, 2012)

I have a give feedback button for the Stila product too. I would love to try it so I hope that comes in my box.


----------



## shandimessmer (May 28, 2012)

I have a feedback button for the Benefit So Hooked on Carmella, but not the Stila product.


----------



## celiajuno (May 28, 2012)

Update: I also have a feedback button for the Deborah Lippmann Stripper to Go nail remover pads. Great, now I am going to waste a good part of the evening on the Birchbox site.


----------



## shandimessmer (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Update: I also have a feedback button for the Deborah Lippmann Stripper to Go nail remover pads. Great, now I am going to waste a good part of the evening on the Birchbox site.


 It's addicting! But I'm banning myself from the website because I really want the rest of my box to be a surprise. . . :/


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For all the bb cream fans, i saw a seller..neverprice on amazon and they're selling the SKIN79 BB cream for $9.49 right now...am tempted.. Who's used it and what kind of review do they give it?


 Be careful, there are TONS of fake Skin79 BB creams for sale on both Amazon and Ebay.


----------



## MissLindaJean (May 28, 2012)

Lol...I'm not going through the whole site and looking, but I had to check one or two and got a feedback button for the Hooked on Carmella, as well..couldn't help it.


----------



## JessicaMarie (May 28, 2012)

I'm going to try so hard this month not to look...but I know I will cave the second I see a spoiler.


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 28, 2012)

Oop, looks like everyone already said that.

OOOOOH! Now I am going to go stalk BB and see what I can leave fb for!


----------



## tameloy (May 28, 2012)

I can leave feedback for So Hooked on Carmella too...that stinks because I have a bottle of that up for trade on the trade forum! Oh well...time to stalk the site!


----------



## iugirl13 (May 28, 2012)

I'm stalking the site now too, maybe we should go ahead and start a Birchbox: June thread?


----------



## NicoleRoyer (May 28, 2012)

The only thing I have found that I can leave feedback for so far is the Stila product.


----------



## Auntboo (May 28, 2012)

I have purchased from Seoulglamour twice and each time I received product that is both genuine and fresh. I have combo to dry skin and the Skin79 pink is perfect for me - I love it!


----------



## onthecontrary (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *NicoleRoyer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The only thing I have found that I can leave feedback for so far is the Stila product.


 Me too, on both accounts. I'm wondering if I should cancel my second account before they bill (I had been thinking about it but I had an issue that I was never credited the points for, and of course when I called I got their voicemail and they didn't call me back for a few days, and when they finally got back to me I was in a meeting




).


----------



## tameloy (May 28, 2012)

I can leave feedback for the Zoya Gems &amp; Jewels Collection!!!!


----------



## Jess Bailey (May 28, 2012)

i've got access to stila and Zoya. fingers crossed that if a Zoya polish from that collection is in my box it's not Holly. i just ordered that during their earth day promo.


----------



## Amber Barrera (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Denise Moya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What color do you use and what type of skin do you have? I've heard the hot pink is really good for oily skin and the gold for dry. Then other people prefer the gold for oily..its so confusing bit I love the gold


I use gold. I have an oily t-zone but dry skin on my chin &amp; around the edges of my nose. The dryness is a bigger problem for me though because I can get rid of oil with blotting papers but having flaky skin just looks horrible. Gold is for dry/combination skin so that's why I chose it. If you go to http://www.skin79northamerica.com/now-skin79/which-bb-is-best-for-me it shows you all the different kinds &amp; helps you narrow down what you need/want.


----------



## Tia Marie (May 28, 2012)

I also have feedback for Zoya Gems and Jewels collection, Benefit Hooked on Carmella, and Stila One Step Prime Color.   If we have the feed back button already can we leave feedback before our box is shipped?


----------



## arendish (May 28, 2012)

I can leave feedback for the Glow Pads, Stila One Step Prime Color, Benefit perfume, and the Jouer Illuminating Moisturizer.  The Stila I'm a little wary about because it gives you a pink tint and I'm always trying to get rid of the red on my face. Jouer is also sending me a sample of the tinted moisturizer right now, anyway. Plus, two tinted face products in one box? This is definitely a make or break box for me. It will be my third month and I wasn't super pleased with the last two.

Edit: The Tatcha Blotting Papers too.


----------



## celiajuno (May 28, 2012)

I found four things I can leave feedback for but I have already received one of them in a previous box.


----------



## kdrzrbck (May 28, 2012)

So far I have feedback buttons for the stila one step prime and the benefit fragrance...


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 28, 2012)

so far the only thing i can review is stila one step prime color...


----------



## Amber Barrera (May 28, 2012)

The only new products that are showing up for me are the things from May? Maybe it's because I still haven't received my box?? I cancelled my main account last week &amp; am planning on cancelling my 2nd account as soon as the product I bought from BB ships. I'm interested in what the box would have been though!


----------



## Denise Moya (May 28, 2012)

> I use gold. I have an oily t-zone but dry skin on my chin &amp; around the edges of my nose. The dryness is a bigger problem for me though because I can get rid of oil with blotting papers but having flaky skin just looks horrible. Gold is for dry/combination skin so that's why I chose it. If you go to http://www.skin79northamerica.com/now-skin79/which-bb-is-best-for-me it shows you all the different kinds &amp; helps you narrow down what you need/want.


 I just have horribly dry skin everywhere but the sides of my nose and that's why I picked the gold but I still hear very highly of the hot pink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iugirl13 (May 28, 2012)

So far I can leave feedback for the dr. gross alpha beta glow pad, the zoya gems and jewels collection, and tatcha aburatorigami blotting papers


----------



## AngeBrooklyn (May 28, 2012)

I can leave feedback on the Naturopathica Pear Fig Polishing Enzyme Peel.  Odd thing is I'm not even logged in


----------



## Auntboo (May 28, 2012)

> I found four things I can leave feedback for but I have already received one of them in a previous box.


 I think the feedback buttons for the May boxes are still active so if it was an item you received in your May box it may not be one of your June products.


----------



## nelliebelle1197 (May 28, 2012)

I have the Stila and the Zoya. We need a June thread and these posts should be moved!


----------



## celiajuno (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the feedback buttons for the May boxes are still active so if it was an item you received in your May box it may not be one of your June products.


No, I received it in October.


----------



## tameloy (May 28, 2012)

I'M ALSO GETTING BENETINT!!


----------



## tameloy (May 28, 2012)

So far I have the feedback option for Benetint, Zoya and Carmella


----------



## celiajuno (May 28, 2012)

I just went to the Stila site and it looks like the Prime Color is being discontinued. The set of three (including Kitten, Capri Coral and Pop of Pink) is on sale for $10.00. Birchbox has one for $22.00. Hmmmm.


----------



## Emr410 (May 28, 2012)

Looks like I am also getting blow out hairspray...


----------



## yanelib27 (May 28, 2012)

Those are all old items on the site.  They will be putting up the June items probably the end of next week, so you probably wont know until then what you are getting.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *celiajuno* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just went to the Stila site and it looks like the Prime Color is being discontinued. The set of three (including Kitten, Capri Coral and Pop of Pink) is on sale for $10.00. Birchbox has one for $22.00. Hmmmm.


 wow. i just went to the stila site and that's definitely what it looks like (unless someone has a better explanation???).

is this the first time birchbox has ever sent out products that are being discontinued like this?

maybe i'm jumping to conclusions, but it seems like they're cutting corners with their samples as of lately.


----------



## Playedinloops (May 28, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow. i just went to the stila site and that's definitely what it looks like (unless someone has a better explanation???).
> 
> ...


 The one step color stuff has been on hautelook at least twice, so I'd say yes, it is being discontinued.


----------



## kdrzrbck (May 28, 2012)

> So far I have feedback buttons for the stila one step prime and the benefit fragrance...


 Ooo I also have feedback for the benefit bad gal mascara and the blow out hairspray!! I hope this is accurate! Sounds like a good box for me so far!


----------



## wadedl (May 28, 2012)

Zoya, Tatcha papers,naturopathica peel, I am so excited so far!


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 29, 2012)

Wow hopefully this is working... my box sounds amazing!


----------



## PrettyInPowell (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kdrzrbck* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooo I also have feedback for the benefit bad gal mascara and the blow out hairspray!!
> 
> I hope this is accurate! Sounds like a good box for me so far!


 Me too... I hope they send these out slightly earlier than the 10th as I leave for 5 weeks on the 20th.


----------



## o0jeany0o (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have purchased from Seoulglamour twice and each time I received product that is both genuine and fresh. I have combo to dry skin and the Skin79 pink is perfect for me - I love it!


How fast is their shipping, I just purchased something from them today and it says it will take like 17-30days. If they ship from outside the country I understand.


----------



## SeptEllis (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> How fast is their shipping, I just purchased something from them today and it says it will take like 17-30days. If they ship from outside the country I understand.


I ordered from Seoulglamour on May 19 and it arrived by May 25.


----------



## Pellen (May 29, 2012)

I just recieved an email back about the Dr. Jart+ sample I got that was empty. They are sending a new one! Yay for that.


----------



## cskeiser (May 29, 2012)

so far I have feedback buttons for the Benefit Mascara (yea!) and the Enzyme peel....


----------



## dryadsbubble (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tia Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also have feedback for Zoya Gems and Jewels collection, Benefit Hooked on Carmella, and Stila One Step Prime Color.   If we have the feed back button already can we leave feedback before our box is shipped?


 I can also give feedback for those same things. Funny, none of those items showed up under "New Products" but I copy/pasted product names that others were able to "Give Feedback" for into the Search box and identified those same three. 

We may be Box Buddies for the month!


----------



## StillPooh (May 29, 2012)

When I go to "shop new products" I am not seeing *any* of these items. Where are y'all finding them?


----------



## dryadsbubble (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tia Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also have feedback for Zoya Gems and Jewels collection, Benefit Hooked on Carmella, and Stila One Step Prime Color.   If we have the feed back button already can we leave feedback before our box is shipped?


 I can also give feedback for those same things. Funny, none of those items showed up under "New Products" but I copy/pasted product names that others were able to "Give Feedback" for into the Search box and identified those same three. 

We may be Box Buddies for the month!

Guys!! I can give feedback for the Benefit BadGal Mascara as well! (Is this "Give Feedback" thing right? Because this box is going to be outstanding if so, which worries me a smidge?)


----------



## dryadsbubble (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When I go to "shop new products" I am not seeing *any* of these items. Where are y'all finding them?


 I don't see them either; I just copy/pasted product names into the "product search" box and they showed up. Some with feedback button and some without.


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 29, 2012)

the only ones mine is showing is the Jouer Luminizing Moisture Tint and the Naturopathica Pear Fig Polishing Enzyme Peel (that I would love to have!)  I hope they're putting these in along with the new June products.


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 29, 2012)

I think it's very unlikely they'd be putting in the Zoya Gems and Jewels collection since those are winter colors, so that makes me believe there's just some kind of mistake letting us leave feedback.


----------



## StillPooh (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *dryadsbubble* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I don't see them either; I just copy/pasted product names into the "product search" box and they showed up. Some with feedback button and some without.


 Using that method, I can leave feedback on Blow Out Hairspray, Benefit BADgal lash, Benefit So Hooked On Carmella fragrance, and the Stila One Step Prime Color. Wonder if that means another 4 item box this month?


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 29, 2012)

ah, and my other box looks like a Benefit box since it's letting me give feedback for the So Hooked on Carmella, BADgal Lash mascara and Ooh La Lift.  There's also the Stila one step prime color in that box.  Dare I say it's a 'makeup' box?  Have they started reading our profiles since we complained so much?


----------



## StillPooh (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *vogliadivintage* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ah, and my other box looks like a Benefit box since it's letting me give feedback for the So Hooked on Carmella, BADgal Lash mascara and Ooh La Lift.  There's also the Stila one step prime color in that box.


 I can give feedback for the Ooh La Lift, too!


----------



## vogliadivintage (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *StillPooh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can give feedback for the Ooh La Lift, too!


 wooo!  and I can leave feedback for the Blow Out Hairspray, too!!  I need some new hairspray!  We're so bad to be snooping like this!


----------



## Auntboo (May 29, 2012)

> How fast is their shipping, I just purchased something from them today and it says it will take like 17-30days. If they ship from outside the country I understand.


 It generally is about a week for me.


----------



## Auntboo (May 29, 2012)

Yeah, I am thinking this is a glitch and not going to be reflective of our boxes. There are too many strange things: discontinued products, things people have had in their boxes before (which I believe Birchbox has said they won't do) and someone said they had a feedback button when they weren't even logged into their account?! This has a big "Something Is Not Right" mark stamped on it.


----------



## MandyLu13 (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Auntboo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yeah, I am thinking this is a glitch and not going to be reflective of our boxes. There are too many strange things: discontinued products, things people have had in their boxes before (which I believe Birchbox has said they won't do) and someone said they had a feedback button when they weren't even logged into their account?! This has a big "Something Is Not Right" mark stamped on it.


 agreed. it seems really early for them to have updated the site. Also, when I found out what I was getting last month using this method they were all items in the 'view all' in the new section. They haven't even given any hints out yet.


----------



## dryadsbubble (May 29, 2012)

Hey Gals, 

Someone started the thread for the June Box, so we should probs. journey over there to continue the discussion/speculation! 





https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/126028/birchbox-the-june-box


----------



## Wynter (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Tia Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also have feedback for Zoya Gems and Jewels collection, Benefit Hooked on Carmella, and Stila One Step Prime Color.   If we have the feed back button already can we leave feedback before our box is shipped?


 I have these also!


----------



## bethbr00tality (May 29, 2012)

I found something I can leave feedback for but I don't want to say what because none of you have said it yet and I don't want to ruin any surprises.  =]


----------



## StillPooh (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bethbr00tality* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found something I can leave feedback for but I don't want to say what because none of you have said it yet and I don't want to ruin any surprises.  =]


 THAT'S SO MEAN! WHY WOULD YOU EVEN POST ABOUT IT, THEN?


----------



## zadidoll (May 29, 2012)

The Feedback trick to figure out June right now is a glitch. Birchbox is currently working on fixing the glitch.


----------



## iugirl13 (May 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Feedback trick to figure out June right now is a glitch. Birchbox is currently working on fixing the glitch.


 Thanks for letting us know. I figured it was once everyone said a lot of these items were in old boxes, this will only be my 4th box so I didn't know that.


----------



## bethbr00tality (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The Feedback trick to figure out June right now is a glitch. Birchbox is currently working on fixing the glitch.


Danggit Zadi, I was excited.  XD


----------



## zadidoll (May 30, 2012)

It was too good to be true.


----------



## Becca8093 (May 30, 2012)

Did the Stila liner sting anyone else's eyes? I love the color (rock candy), but not sure I'll really use it now.


----------



## kawaiimeows (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Becca8093* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did the Stila liner sting anyone else's eyes? I love the color (rock candy), but not sure I'll really use it now.


 my aunt received it in her birchbox and she said it hurt her eyelids or something like that. she had the brown color, i believe.


----------



## SeptEllis (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my aunt received it in her birchbox and she said it hurt her eyelids or something like that. she had the brown color, i believe.





> Originally Posted by *Becca8093* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did the Stila liner sting anyone else's eyes? I love the color (rock candy), but not sure I'll really use it now.


 
I have a few of the colors (Starry, Royal, Rock Candy) and none of them have stung my eyes yet. A little awkward to remove (comes off in pieces), but no issues yet.


----------



## wadedl (May 30, 2012)

Mine makes my eyelids sticky sometimes but no stinging.



> Originally Posted by *Becca8093* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did the Stila liner sting anyone else's eyes? I love the color (rock candy), but not sure I'll really use it now.


----------



## mszJessica (May 30, 2012)

My stila comes off in pieces too :/ and I need my make up to stay on a long time


----------



## Jess Bailey (May 30, 2012)

i've only used the stila rock candy to line my top lid, not my bottom lid. i haven't had issues with it coming off during the day, but it does come of in "pieces" all over my face when i use my make up remover. no issues with it stinging my eyes or lids and i've worn it a few times.


----------



## ladybritt (May 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Becca8093* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did the Stila liner sting anyone else's eyes? I love the color (rock candy), but not sure I'll really use it now.


Yes! It was awful...and the stinging led to me getting even more in my eyes. Maybe we just have sensitive eyes?


----------



## Becca8093 (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *ladybritt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes! It was awful...and the stinging led to me getting even more in my eyes. Maybe we just have sensitive eyes?


Totally possible!  It stopped stinging after a couple of minutes and I only used it on my upper lash line. I would never put it on my lower lash line!

And like others have said, it came off in pieces which made it a little more difficult to avoid getting in my eyes.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 31, 2012)

For the record- I have the blue one and the black one (wearing the blue one now) and I havent had any problems.


----------



## Wida (May 31, 2012)

If you have sensitive eyes, paint the ends of your lashes with Stila liner.  I have it in Flash and did that and it added such a pretty pop of color over the mascara.  That way, it won't touch your skin and cause burning and you can still use it. I don't have sensitive eyes and mine didn't burn, but I can't draw a straight line with a liquid liner to save my life so I played with it and I really liked the end result of painting the tips of my lashes.


----------



## yanelib27 (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you have sensitive eyes, paint the ends of your lashes with Stila liner.  I have it in Flash and did that and it added such a pretty pop of color over the mascara.  That way, it won't touch your skin and cause burning and you can still use it. I don't have sensitive eyes and mine didn't burn, but I can't draw a straight line with a liquid liner to save my life so I played with it and I really liked the end result of painting the tips of my lashes.


 After 3 or 4 months of using eye liner, I can finally do it! It seriously took me that long before I could do it without messing it up


----------



## Wida (May 31, 2012)

I love the thick shadow pencils to use on my eyes because they are so forgiving and you don't have to draw a straight line.  I've been lazy like that for years and I've never bothered to try anything else.  I love the Stila, but it looks like it was drawn on by my 2 year old, lol. I'll keep practicing.


----------



## iugirl13 (May 31, 2012)

I am terrible at eyeliner all around. I absolutely hate sticking things in my eye so the bottom never works for me and I have problems with the top. Haven't gotten brave enough yet to try the liquid from Stila, in fact I bought a cheapy liquid from Dollar General last night to practice with.


----------



## ladybritt (May 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Wida* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you have sensitive eyes, paint the ends of your lashes with Stila liner.  I have it in Flash and did that and it added such a pretty pop of color over the mascara.  That way, it won't touch your skin and cause burning and you can still use it. I don't have sensitive eyes and mine didn't burn, but I can't draw a straight line with a liquid liner to save my life so I played with it and I really liked the end result of painting the tips of my lashes.


 That is a good tip! I bet it looked really pretty


----------



## Meggpi (Jun 1, 2012)

My trick to perfect liquid liner is I hold it with my pinky sticking out, which I use to anchor my hand by pressing it firmly into my cheek, if that makes sense.  It steadies my hand, I'm a nonstop coffee drinker so my hands get the jitters.


----------



## mega789 (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Becca8093* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did the Stila liner sting anyone else's eyes? I love the color (rock candy), but not sure I'll really use it now.


 I find it a little irritating, especially as the day goes on. I think it's the glitter flecks causing it, so I probably won't buy this liner. Plus I think the pen is a little too soft and long which doesn't make for the best application in my opinion.


----------



## page5 (Jun 1, 2012)

BirchBox continues to disappoint - I still have not received my replacement Dr. Jart BB Cream. I emailed them again. Anyone else still waiting on theirs or am I just BirchBox Cursed?


----------



## Pellen (Jun 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BirchBox continues to disappoint - I still have not received my replacement Dr. Jart BB Cream. I emailed them again. Anyone else still waiting on theirs or am I just BirchBox Cursed?


I am waiting as well.


----------



## erinkins (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm waiting too. ):


----------



## Linz31 (Jun 2, 2012)

I got my BB cream replacements within a week.  Maybe less.  That's really strange!


----------



## Jenna1006 (Jun 3, 2012)

I am still waiting for my replacement also. I am going to email them again. Not Cool BB  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bluemustang (Jun 3, 2012)

I emailed them about my empty tube and five days later they wrote back saying they would send another along with shipping confirmation. 10 days later I emailed them back about not getting the item OR shipping confirmation and two days later (their normal) they wrote back saying I won't get a shipping notice and she could confirm my BB was on its way. It's been a few days and I still don't have it. I like birchbox but this has been disappointing. At this point I would rather just have bonus points or something.


----------



## suenotto (Jun 3, 2012)

What? Are you serious, I'm not the only one that got an empty tube? Unbelievable.


----------



## heather4602 (Jun 3, 2012)

> What? Are you serious, I'm not the only one that got an empty tube? Unbelievable. Apparently a lot of people had empty bottles! It took me a long time to get my replacement bottles. I had given up on them!


----------



## seefaithrun (Jun 4, 2012)

Regarding the Dr. Jart BB sample, I contacted BirchBox Ops through twitter, and they emailed immediately saying they will send a replacement along with the shipping confirmation. A week went by so I emailed them to follow up. Again, I got an immediate response that they will check with shipping. That was a week ago. I'm tempted to email them again and just tell them I don't want the damn thing.


----------



## suenotto (Jun 4, 2012)

For some reason I bought a year subscription. Really the savings isn't much, but offer a "discount" and I'm a sucker for it. Now I wonder whether I'll be happy with it. I probably should just enjoy what they send, of course I knew some products I wouldn't like or want, that's just normal, not everyone will like/want everything..anyhow is there any way for me to terminate a year subscription and get a refund for the unused months, or am I stuck with it now..

Has anyone gotten a year subscription and thought it wasn't worth it? or thought it was?

I think I'm going to put this post on a new thread, as its not really related to May's box..


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *suenotto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For some reason I bought a year subscription. Really the savings isn't much, but offer a "discount" and I'm a sucker for it. Now I wonder whether I'll be happy with it. I probably should just enjoy what they send, of course I knew some products I wouldn't like or want, that's just normal, not everyone will like/want everything..anyhow is there any way for me to terminate a year subscription and get a refund for the unused months, or am I stuck with it now..
> 
> ...


 Its always worth it to ask. My friend got a refund on a 3 month subscription because her mom HATED it. Just ask them.


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 4, 2012)

And dont mention that you heard they give out refunds. Thats a surefire way to NOT get one.


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *suenotto* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For some reason I bought a year subscription. Really the savings isn't much, but offer a "discount" and I'm a sucker for it. Now I wonder whether I'll be happy with it. I probably should just enjoy what they send, of course I knew some products I wouldn't like or want, that's just normal, not everyone will like/want everything..anyhow is there any way for me to terminate a year subscription and get a refund for the unused months, or am I stuck with it now..
> 
> ...


 Techinically no, according to their terms, you cannot get a refund on a yearly sub, but yeah...can't hurt to ask.


----------



## angiepang1e (Jun 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *bluemustang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I emailed them about my empty tube and five days later they wrote back saying they would send another along with shipping confirmation. 10 days later I emailed them back about not getting the item OR shipping confirmation and two days later (their normal) they wrote back saying I won't get a shipping notice and she could confirm my BB was on its way. It's been a few days and I still don't have it. I like birchbox but this has been disappointing. At this point I would rather just have bonus points or something.


I totally agree! The same thing happened to me for my FIRST BB. I emailed them and they got back to me a week later basically stating they'll send me another one but no further info.  I'd much MUCH rather have points. Boo birchbox! I feel this is gonna be a very short, mediocre relationship.


----------



## seap3 (Jun 5, 2012)

I thought I read that you can cancel a year subscription as long as it's within the first month.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey guys! I have a question! Has anyone actually gotten their 3-month discount coupon? This will be my 4th box and I am yet to receive any type of coupon or discount code... Should I call?

By the way I have had better luck with leaving a voicemail than I have with e-mailing.  Ive only had to do each one time but I got a response much faster with voicemail than with e-mail!

xX


----------



## Pattycakes (Jun 5, 2012)

Funny, isn't it, how the products we thought we'd like we tend to hate and vice-versa?   I wasn't a fan of the Stila eyeliner I recieved, but loved the Ojon Shampoo and the Miracle Skin transformer!


----------



## wadedl (Jun 5, 2012)

I got a 3 month discount code, maybe it went to your spam folder? I would contact them about it no matter what because the codes only work for a few days.


----------



## quene8106 (Jun 5, 2012)

I got one too.  I'm waiting on the 6 month code since my sixth month anniversary with BB is this month


----------



## page5 (Jun 6, 2012)

BB has not responded to my email follow up from June 1 so I called them today. I explained that I had not received my Dr. Jart replacement, as promised from a previous email. She asked for my email address and she found my emails. After 10 minutes on hold I finally received a tracking number. If you are still waiting for your Dr. Jart replacement you may want to call them at the 800 number from the website.


----------



## Pellen (Jun 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BB has not responded to my email follow up from June 1 so I called them today. I explained that I had not received my Dr. Jart replacement, as promised from a previous email. She asked for my email address and she found my emails. After 10 minutes on hold I finally received a tracking number. If you are still waiting for your Dr. Jart replacement you may want to call them at the 800 number from the website.


Thanks for the reminder, it has been 2 weeks since I got my email about them shipping out my replacements. I emailed them again so we shall see where that goes.


----------



## lovesmakeup2012 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm loving the Ojon damage reverse Restorative Conditioner that I received in the box, purchased the full size w/ my points.


----------



## tigrlilyem (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovesmakeup2012* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm loving the Ojon damage reverse Restorative Conditioner that I received in the box, purchased the full size w/ my points.


I'm loving it as well. Makes your hair really silky. QVC had the volumizing on a TSV the other day, now I kinda regret not getting it.


----------



## kalmekrzy (Jun 10, 2012)

I ordered a gift subscription for my mom for Mothers Day. When she received her May box it wasn't a gossip girl box. Has this happened to anyone else? I subscribed at the same time and received the gossip girl box. My mom and I even got our BB within days apart. I am really disappointed that she didn't get one of the promotional boxes as well. I see that people are already receiving their June boxes. I haven't received any type of confirmation email for this months box nor does it show any indication on BB site in my account that it has been sent. This is only my second box so I'm still new to all of this. Toni


----------



## zorabell (Jun 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *kalmekrzy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I ordered a gift subscription for my mom for Mothers Day. When she received her May box it wasn't a gossip girl box. Has this happened to anyone else? I subscribed at the same time and received the gossip girl box. My mom and I even got our BB within days apart. I am really disappointed that she didn't get one of the promotional boxes as well.
> 
> I see that people are already receiving their June boxes. I haven't received any type of confirmation email for this months box nor does it show any indication on BB site in my account that it has been sent. This is only my second box so I'm still new to all of this.
> ...


I got my welcome box in May for my gift subscription as well as a gossip girl box. Even though the welcome box wasn't a gg box I got products that were in other people's gg boxes. I got:

Ojon damage reverse Restorative Conditioner (I got this in my gg box)

Bvlgari Omnia Crystalline Eau de Toilette Spray (I got this in my gg box)

beautyblender blendercleanser (this was in other gg boxes)

Color Club Nail Polish in Disco Nap (this was in other gg boxes)

Tea Forte skin smart tea: Cucumber Mint, Honey Yuzu, Cherry Marzipan (I am glad I got sent tea instead of the notecard)


----------



## kalmekrzy (Jun 11, 2012)

The welcome box sounds like the same stuff that my mom got. I asked her what she got and in my opinion it actually is just as nice. My subscription was new and got the GG box and no welcome box. Were you charged for two boxes?


----------



## zorabell (Jun 11, 2012)

I was only charged for my gg box, the welcome box was a free with my 3 month gift sub that I bought. I actually plan on buying more gift subs every couple of months because I like the surprise of the welcome box.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 11, 2012)

Um...wrong thread. LOL.


----------



## mega789 (Jun 12, 2012)

Hello everyone!

I just wanted to post a warning! Earlier in this thread I recommended the seller *CostSell from Amazon* to buy BB cream and other Asian beauty products. Yes the shipping is fast and products are authentic from my knowledge. However, very poor customer service!

I received a rancid cream, and wanted to exchange it. He basically called me a liar by saying that they don't sell old product so they won't exchange it simply because a customer does not like it or that it doesn't work for them. Hello!!! I didn't say I don't like it. It's stinkin defective. Anyway, I have the emails saved and I'm usually soft spoken, but he really pushed my buttons.

Anyway, Im just spreading the word here as I feel I should since I posted good things about this seller before. Their feedback is good until you have a problem with your order. Seems he doesn't follow his own refund policy.

Thanks for reading


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Jun 12, 2012)

> Hello everyone! I just wanted to post a warning! Earlier in this thread I recommended the seller *CostSell from Amazon* to buy BB cream and other Asian beauty products. Yes the shipping is fast and products are authentic from my knowledge. However, very poor customer service! I received a rancid cream, and wanted to exchange it. He basically called me a liar by saying that they don't sell old product so they won't exchange it simply because a customer does not like it or that it doesn't work for them. Hello!!! I didn't say I don't like it. It's stinkin defective. Anyway, I have the emails saved and I'm usually soft spoken, but he really pushed my buttons. Anyway, Im just spreading the word here as I feel I should since I posted good things about this seller before. Their feedback is good until you have a problem with your order. Seems he doesn't follow his own refund policy. Thanks for reading


 Man, what a bummer! Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## o0jeany0o (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> ...


 That sucks, I bought a BB cream from SeoulGlamour and they sent me the wrong shade, I emailed them about it and they told me to keep the wrong one and that they were sending the correct shade. I'm still waiting but it's only been a week and they ship from Korea.


----------



## Pellen (Jun 12, 2012)

Update, after a full 15 days of waiting for a reply from birchbox about the fact that I had been waiting 2 weeks for my replacement Dr. Jarts+ I got a reply. Supposedly they have been shipped out and should be in my care soon, I will believe it when I see it, at this point I would just rather have the points!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> ...


 Make sure to file a complaint with Amazon and your payment method. It'll force the seller to do something.


----------



## Eva Papoutsi (Jun 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That sucks, I bought a BB cream from SeoulGlamour and they sent me the wrong shade, I emailed them about it and they told me to keep the wrong one and that they were sending the correct shade. I'm still waiting but it's only been a week and they ship from Korea.


I'm sorry to hear that about CostSell. I also ordered from SeoulGlamour (because of the good reviews) and they sent the products very fast! Everything was packed nicely and they also included a bunch of other samples to try (probably because I ordered 4 BB creams for the whole family..




)!

Generally I am very satisfied.. I tried every way that I knew to test if they are genuine and the look like they are, and they are all fresh and expiring in more than 2 years from now! So I do recommend this seller!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 12, 2012)

I believe I ordered my Skin79 kit from SeoulGlamour last year but I'd have to double check.


----------



## Auntboo (Jun 12, 2012)

I've ordered from SeoulGlamour twice now and both times had no issues at all.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 13, 2012)

I used SeoulGlamour as well! No issues at all and package came way earlier than expected!


----------



## calexxia (Jun 13, 2012)

Glad to hear the good stuff about SeoulGlamour. I wound up ordering from Pink Gelee and my stuff arrived ten days before Amazon expected it to!


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I used SeoulGlamour as well! No issues at all and package came way earlier than expected!


 I've been wanting to try some genuine Asian BB cream! Any suggestions on a good one for a fair-to-light complexion with a lot of pink undertone?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 13, 2012)

I know skin79 makes a sampler pack with 4 tubes to try out..missha seems to be another popular brand. Do you live near any major Asian mega markets? There may be a little cosmetic store/botique..I'm actually happy with the Dr. Jarts; the color is pretty nice on me. If course, I warm it up with bronzer lol.



> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been wanting to try some genuine Asian BB cream! Any suggestions on a good one for a fair-to-light complexion with a lot of pink undertone?


----------



## yanelib27 (Jun 13, 2012)

I found an Asian Market right down the freeway from where I work, so I think I will go check it out and see if anyone can help me find a BB cream that will work for my skin tone. So excited! I really like the Dr. Jart + Premium, BUT its just a little too white on me. I have to mix it with primer/tinted moisturizer so it can match my skin tone, which is kind of a hassle. I love the finish however, it makes my skin flawless.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know skin79 makes a sampler pack with 4 tubes to try out..missha seems to be another popular brand. Do you live near any major Asian mega markets? There may be a little cosmetic store/botique..I'm actually happy with the Dr. Jarts; the color is pretty nice on me. If course, I warm it up with bronzer lol.


 I'm in a mixed-Asian neighborhood that's predominately Indian, so the East-Asian stores around me are more geared to food and DVD's for a college-student clientele than imported toiletries. However, if you ever want bindis, henna or hair oils (I mean highly-scented, deep-coonditioning treatments--the jasmine hair oil from India is heavenly, but DH is highly allergic) I'm swimming in them five doors down!

The Indian store around the corner does have great face scrubs though. They come in these generously-sized boxes and are made of natural ingredients, often citrus peel so they smell fabulous. You mix them with water, slather them on, scrub in circles a bit and leave it on until it dries so they end up a great firming mask as well as an exfoliant.


----------



## angiepang1e (Jun 13, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Update, after a full 15 days of waiting for a reply from birchbox about the fact that I had been waiting 2 weeks for my replacement Dr. Jarts+ I got a reply. Supposedly they have been shipped out and should be in my care soon, I will believe it when I see it, at this point I would just rather have the points!


I'm on the same bandwagon as you. Its been 2 weeks since they said they would send me a replacement of the Dr Jart's and I still haven't received anything! I even got my June BB delivery! What the heck is happening? I thought I was the only one, guess not!


----------



## calexxia (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know skin79 makes a sampler pack with 4 tubes to try out..missha seems to be another popular brand. Do you live near any major Asian mega markets? There may be a little cosmetic store/botique..I'm actually happy with the Dr. Jarts; the color is pretty nice on me. If course, I warm it up with bronzer lol.


 FYI, the Skin79 sampler packs (there are two, a pink and a black) have 3 duplicates between them, so I don't recommend getting both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mega789 (Jun 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *o0jeany0o* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That sucks, I bought a BB cream from SeoulGlamour and they sent me the wrong shade, I emailed them about it and they told me to keep the wrong one and that they were sending the correct shade. I'm still waiting but it's only been a week and they ship from Korea.


 Yeah I may have to try them next time even if the wait is longer. That was nice that they are sending yo another one.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Make sure to file a complaint with Amazon and your payment method. It'll force the seller to do something.


 
Yeah I'm currently trying to figure out how to file the complaint with Amazon. I'm hoping they will do something, but not sure since the seller shipped the product and not Amazon. I don't always complain, but to outright call me a liar is not acceptable. I told told him "Excuse me, but you were not here when I opened the bottle and smelled it." This was actually a birthday present for my mother and she can't even use it.


----------



## eclipsechick08 (Jun 13, 2012)

> I'm in a mixed-Asian neighborhood that's predominately Indian, so the East-Asian stores around me are more geared to food and DVD'sÂ for a college-student clientele than imported toiletries. However, if you ever want bindis, hennaÂ or hair oils (I mean highly-scented, deep-coonditioning treatments--the jasmine hair oil from India is heavenly, but DH is highly allergic) I'm swimming in them five doors down! The Indian store around the corner does have great face scrubs though. They come in these generously-sized boxes and are made of natural ingredients, often citrus peel so they smell fabulous. You mix them with water, slather them on, scrub in circles a bit and leave it on until it dries so they end up a great firming mask as well as an exfoliant.


 I may have to try and find an Indian store around here somewhere!


----------



## Pellen (Jun 16, 2012)

I just got my Dr. Jarts+ replacement product today. They sent me 2 tubes that are very much so full. The packaging has changed a little bit though...

The Original Tube, with.06 foz.                                                    Two new tubes, new design. .33 oz each.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 16, 2012)

The packaging is different because it should a different Dr. Jart+ product unless your camera is not picking up the color correctly in your photo. If it's the latter then different size amounts of products the sample containers tend to be different that's all. If the tube is indeed gold then it should be the Premium Beauty Balm SPF 45 PA+++. I know it says SPF25 but it's odd that the 25 would be in the same color as the 45. It's weird.


----------



## mega789 (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The packaging is different because it should a different Dr. Jart+ product unless your camera is not picking up the color correctly in your photo. If it's the latter then different size amounts of products the sample containers tend to be different that's all. If the tube is indeed gold then it should be the Premium Beauty Balm SPF 45 PA+++. I know it says SPF25 but it's odd that the 25 would be in the same color as the 45. It's weird.


 

Actually according to her image, it's the water fuse which is the aqua colored bottle. Maybe BB got a hold of different samples from Dr.Jart since people were having all these issues.


----------



## Pellen (Jun 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mega789* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are both the water fuse in the pictures, not the premium . The original packaging we were sent was a short wider tube with the tiny tiny amount. The one's that I received today are in a thinner tall tube, and have a lot more product in them. The originals were actually wider than these are. They also came in boxes, like you would buy at a store off of a hanging rack bar coded, where as the original tubes were just in the actual bb with no boxes.


----------



## jbird1175 (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pellen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my Dr. Jarts+ replacement product today. They sent me 2 tubes that are very much so full. The packaging has changed a little bit though...
> 
> The Original Tube, with.06 foz.                                                    Two new tubes, new design. .33 oz each.


 I just got my Dr. Jarts BB sample replacement today for my second box - SO much better! The tube is way bigger than originally sent (.33 fl oz vs. .06) and the tube is not empty! This is what they should have sent originally. Glad they fixed this issue...even if it was a little too late.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 21, 2012)

I got my box super early and was able to get a hold of BB before most received their pooey tubes. Alas, I got two more tiny filled tubes lol..Lucky girls!


----------



## seap3 (Jun 22, 2012)

Has anyone tried to order the Dior masarca from Dior using the BIRCHBOX code that is supposed to give free shipping?  When I do, it says my order is not eligible, although the BB site says it is.  I had been hoping to use my BB points for it, but since it is not available directly from BB I at least want the free shipping.  I don't think I'll be ordering if anytime soon if I don't get at least some kind of deal.  With shipping it would be about $36!


----------



## phoebehearts (Jun 23, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *seap3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried to order the Dior masarca from Dior using the BIRCHBOX code that is supposed to give free shipping?  When I do, it says my order is not eligible, although the BB site says it is.  I had been hoping to use my BB points for it, but since it is not available directly from BB I at least want the free shipping.  I don't think I'll be ordering if anytime soon if I don't get at least some kind of deal.  With shipping it would be about $36!


That offer may have expired when the June boxes went out on the 10th. May's items are no longer eligible for free shipping after the 10th of June. I have a feeling that's probably what happened. Try Sephora. I know they carry it and their shipping is a couple of dollars if its under $50 and you could get more perks/samples with them most likely.


----------

